# CRGW cyclers part 5



## kara76

Hello ladies

Here is your very lucky new thread

Below is a link to the old thread- part 4
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274352.0;wap2


----------



## kara76

JK....................fet Jan
Staceyemma......ivf    Jan
Dwrgi.................icsi   Jan/Feb
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................fet    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Jan/Feb
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................ivf    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi   Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet   Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet   Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oc


----------



## kara76

I would like to wish every single one of you an amazing 2012 and I hope it brings you all your dreams


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thank you Kara.

Just marking!

xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Wishing you all lots of luck x


----------



## helen_26

Thanks Kara!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay new thread.

Jo - how are you doing? You're the first ET of the year, no pressure but you've got to start the ball rolling with BFPs!

We need to get some dates so we can start counting down for the January ladies


----------



## SoneaSze

New year, new start! 

Results are in from Chicago, my NK levels are with normal ranges but CD56 elevated. Has anyone else had this, and if so, what did you do? I'm waiting to see Amanda at crgw but in the meantime, anyone with any advice?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sonea - Agate on the immunes thread is the expert - post there or drop her a pm. She's brilliant with advice. If you want full immunes advice you can get a telephone consult with Dr Gorgy at FGA in London.


----------



## kara76

I didn't have full immunes but had a biospy which tested for cd 56 nk cells and mine were elevated and the treatment for me was 20mg of prednislone but not sure if this is the same for full testing. The cd 56 do have a lot of killing power


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone and wishing you all the luck for 2012.


----------



## SoneaSze

Thank you Mrs T & Kara, will get in touch with Agate. Looks like CD56 could be the cause and the sperm count, everything else has returned normal, fingers crossed x


----------



## Helen85

Hoping a new thread will give u ladies some luck, wishing for a good year for all of u xxxx


----------



## Ravan

just marking   Here we go ladies,good luck


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey, did any see on the news yesterday about the new technology that can detect the best embryo for fertilisation? I'm sure it was the consultant from ivf wales n the telly.


----------



## helen_26

Which channel was it on sonea? I'll have a look for it online.


----------



## Ravan

I saw it.  very impressive,shame it will take so long to start the trials.Cant remember what side it was one though.

Jk1 how are you feeling?Cant be long now   Do you have dates yet?

Morning ladies


----------



## Ravan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16401256

helen thats the link I think


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls!  Is it my PC, or does the new page look completely different??

I can't read anybody else's message with this format, but wanted to say 'hi' to everybody!  

Amanda got in touch yesterday-I shall start ICSI 2 in February with egg collection scheduled for week beginning Feb 20th.  I'm really scared of how to cope if it fails again, but I know that is the wrong attitude before I start (thanks for that Ms Zita West!).  Any tips please guys on approaching subsequent cycles??

Love to you all and I hope that we all have our longed for BFPs in 2012!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Dwrgi (Amanda)

Yes I also get mine from www.DHEA.com which is the micronised version - this is the one that Amanda (CRGW) recommended. I don't think k7 targets the right part of the body / hormones going from memory when I was researching this. Also micronised goes direct to the small intestines for absorption, anything bigger has to be broken down by the liver and less is abdsorbed (according to Amanda at CRGW) And yes my hair is greasier too and just started to get the acne again!! However, its useful getting these signs as I've not had AF for 18 months so its quite reassuring 

Re the stroking of your belly and visualising baby is growing (Zita West)- my take on this is... is to make you stop and relax (I know that horrible word that everyone says!!) - calm your stress levels almost like meditation, change your breathing patterns etc etc. This will calm your cortisol / stress levels which comes back to your adrenals / pituitary gland and thus back to production of sex hormones. 

Am going to find 'Bump and Grind' now - thanks for the recommendation 

XX


----------



## AmandaJC

After reading all the rave reviews - Bump and Grind is winging its way towards me now!!


----------



## kara76

I say take one step at a time. Us ladies are awful for needing to look ahead yet often its best to take a step back


----------



## AmandaJC

Morning everyone

Am going to take a break from this as feel I have nothing to contribute at the moment.
So good luck to everyone at their various stages of treatment and especially to those nearly at EC.
Thanks for all the information I have received from you all
I'll pop back periodically when I have any news or to find out how you are all doing.
Good luck
Amanda xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you please?

I've got my planning appointment next Tuesday and Amanda said I can go with this cycle so I'll be starting on the 26th of this month.

I followed your previous thread at the end of the year and know that there has been some very sad times for some of you. I really hope that 2012 brings lots of luck and joy to us all.

Kitty xx


----------



## Ravan

JK........................fet  Jan
Kitty....................ivf  Jan/Feb
Staceyemma......ivf    Jan
Dwrgi.................icsi  Jan/Feb
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................fet    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Feb/mar
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................ivf    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


Hi Kitty,hope your ready   added you to the list.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well.
Dwrgi I hope the treatment goes well for you hun, I can't offer any advice as I haven't had any treatment yet.
Ravan can you change me to Feb/March on the list please?

Last week we found out that hubby has problems with his thyroid so he's waiting to back this Thursday to discuss with the doctor. I've read online that thyriod problems can affect both female and male fertility so will be interesting to know what the doctor says....

DH rang the doctor's at the end of last week to chase up his 3rd SA appointment as we've been waiting over a month and heard nothing. He rang the hospital and has just found out today that his SA is this Wednesday!!!! Apparently his letter and pot got lost in the post  It's nice to feel that we're moving forward.

Just counting down the days now until the open evening at the CRGW a week on Wednesday x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - well done on making the leap to the thread, not long now x


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Mrs T    and thanks for adding me to the list Raven   

xx


----------



## Ravan

your welcome kitty   

Done for you Loopy


----------



## helen_26

Thanks for the link Ravan - really interesting.
Kitty -Welcome, not long to go.x

As I will be starting ICSI following my next cycle, I won't be able to take DHEA, but Amanda said I could use a gel (can't remember the name) that I would rub in to my upper arm and only needs to be used three weeks before. Has anyone got experience of this gel?
Thanks
H


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - if you are worried about not having the DHEA you could always wait. I think the gel you are referring to is testosterone but I don't know anything about it sorry. Hopefully someone will be along to help soon


----------



## jk1

Morning all!

Yay to our new thread and may it bring us lots of baby dust luck for 2012!!!

Hope everyone is ok, I've been away for the weekend and am currently laying in bed at he Celtic waiting for dh to wake up, it was his 40th yesterday and he had virtually a whole bottle of champagne to himself given I'm not drinking! (I did have a small glass just to toast him!)

My af started on Saturday so have my baseline today, just hoping I don't start crying when I walk in like I did last time! 

Have a good tuesday everyone!

Jo xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Great news Jo. Wishing you loads of luck xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck today Jo x

Helen I'll be having Testosterone too and after googling it appears to be a Transdermal Gel that helps ovarian response. It looks like it is administered starting 5 or so days before stims start. I guess I'll hear all about it on Tuesday so I'll report back.

xx


----------



## Emnige

Good luck Jo xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Calling all CRGW ladies please help!!

Can anyone help egg sharing info online it says that me and my husband have to have the HIV/Hepatitis B and C blood test taken twice 3 months apart?

Does mean that we would have to wait for him to have his second blood test before we could get started? (he's just about to have his first Hiv HepB/C blood test at the doctors)

I've had my first one already 

they havent mentioned a second test to us yet do you think I need to mention it?

did any of you have to have the HIV, hep B and C test twice taken 3 months apart?


----------



## Ravan

stacey Ive egg-shared a few times. I dont remember having 2 lots. I'd email Amanda and see what she says.
Your husbands tests shouldnt be a problem,unless he's donating too. I think it will be more just your tests.
Sorry I didnt help much,but I would email Amanda.


----------



## Ravan

just read your sig , your hubby wont be donating   your in the same position as me.....failed reversal.


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Ravan thanks

I did email the clinic and its just me that has to do a repaeat HIV test jsut before egg collection 1-2 week wait now for planning appointment. They really are nice at CRGW  

hubby's reversal went bad he only had one side joined back up and his sperm tests came back very poor virtually 0% motility, low count however mioraculously his sperm count is now double with 66% motility.

Im not going down the TTC naqurally that was heartbreaking and who knows with sperm counts they can go up and down. I think it was the wellman conception vitamins myself there has been no other lifestyle changes.

xx thanks for your reply Ravan xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ravan are you currently cycling?
xx


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick update, had my baseline and my lining isn't thin enough so have to take tablets for 5 days and will hopefully have another af next week, a bit disappointed as never had a problem with my lining before but work was stressful last week and I have been quite ill over christmas which I guess may have affected it.

Means I'm going to have to move my holidays but luckily I plucked up enough courage to tell my boss about tx last week so hoping he will be understanding,

Can I ask if anyone has ever been signed off sick for their tx?  I seem to use all my holidays for treatment at the moment and have never had one day off sick for it so I wondered if anyone else has or does everyone use their holidays?

Jo x x x x


----------



## Emnige

Jk1, sorry to hear your baseline didn't go as you would have liked it to. As you say hopefully another 5 days will be all it takes to thin your lining enough so wishing you all the luck for your next scan. I was signed off sick for 2 weeks during my treatment, all done over the phone, I didn't even speak to my GP, dp did. I requested a call back from my GP who rang me but I think I was in the shower when they rang so DP explained we were having treatment & I think from what I remember I dropped a letter off to my GP before I received a call from them from CRGW explaining we were having tx and my GP said she would issue a sicknote for 2 weeks so I just had to drive to GP & pick up sick note from reception. Definitely worth speaking to your GP about as I saved so many holidays doing that xxx


----------



## kara76

Most gps are pretty good at signing u off hun. Sorry to hear baseline didn't go to plan but try not to worry all will be ok at next baseline


----------



## jk1

Thanks Em and Kara - I feel really bad getting signed off but just think that this is more important and what with work being so stressful at the moment it seems like the best thing to do - i just don't want to be able to say 'i wish i'd done things differently' if it doesn't work again xx


----------



## Ravan

JK1  next scan will be right I bet    

Stacey I will be cycling in Feb I think,for fet. Your lucky your hubby got something back,my hubbys swimmers gave up   Good you got a responce from the clinic,they are fantastic arent they


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - sorry to hear your scan didn't go as planned, I'm sure you'll be ok next time. I've always take my annual leave for tx because nobody in work knows about tx and I'd feel more stressed about going sick and making up a story. Youve got to do whatever is best for you. Big hugs x


----------



## BexyPob

Jo - I'm sorry your baseline didn't go as planned hon, doesn't tx always keep us on our toes! It's happened to me before and just takes a few more days to sort and you'll be back on track  my gp is brilliant and I just have an appointment after et and she sign's me off and she always asks what I want written on the note, she'll put minor op if I don't want work to know  I know it's not for everyone but I always want to feel I've done everything I can and it's odds on something stressful happens in work just before tx so always want to remove myself from that environment xxxxxx 

Mrs t - how are you hon? Not long now  xxxxx

Helen and kitty let me know how you get on with the testosterone gel as I'm having it next tx too.  Good luck with your cycles xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Loopy-hope you're hubby's sperm test goes well today and you can get moving!  Exciting times!

Jo-lying in bed in the Celtic-look at you!  What was the hotel like?  I've only used the spa, and LOVED it!!  Such a blow with the lining, but only a temporary delay, and next week, you'll be raring to go!  Hope you get your leave sorted, I'd go to your GP and get signed off myself.  Good luck!

Hello to everybody else!  I hadn't even heard of this gel-my God, there is a LOT to learn!!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Jo - sending u big Hugs Hun , must be Frustrating to be set back . Better to have everything perfect before u start tho . As regards to the sick note , I was signed off after treatment because I was Ill with no problems . I'm sure if u explain the stress of the whole thing there shouldn't be any problem getting a sick note for 2 weeks . Hopping the rest of ur treatment goes a bit smoother than the start xx


----------



## jk1

Hi All,

Bexy - thats exactly how I feel - I would rather remove myself from the situation than think back if it doesn't work and be able to blame something.... I just can't allow myself to think like that at the moment and work was a nightmare last week - I cried so much my eyes wouldn't open the next day!! lol

Amanda - the hotel was lovely - its the first time we've stayed there - i have to admit though I am a bit of a Vale girl - we had our wedding reception at the Vale and I think because of that I have a soft spot for it!!

Mrs T - I asked Amanda about you and your split ET y/day (hope you don't mind!) and she still said we'll see and will have to wait and see what the embryos are like after thawing them.  Thats what I normally do - just book my 2week holiday from EC week - but last year all my holidays were used up with tx and just feel this year that I can't do that anymore - I think the more cycles I have the harder I am finding them.

Helen - I called the Dr's today and they said to book an appt tmrw to go and see them.  For some unknown reason everyone in work was really really nice to me today (this is unusual) and I am wondering now that I have told my boss about tx if he might have said something to the rest of the team when i was away....as in one of ladies in my team who is quite horrible to me normally e-mailed me to say 'i know there is a lot of work to get through but don't let it get you down' - she even followed it with a smiley face?!?!?!?

Hope everyone is ok this evening - I started swimming again y/day as i find it relaxes me and plan to go every other day (ish!) so hopefully that will help a bit before ET.

Jo xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Jo- I would not be happy if I was u if my boss had told everyone i work with , really isn't his place to be saying anything . Hopefully they are all just having a good day and being nice because of that , maybe you should ask ur boss xxx


----------



## jk1

Helen - thats what I thought - I did tell him that I've only told one of my friends in work - you might be right they might just be having a good day or he might just have told them to go easy on me xx


----------



## Siany

Evening all,

Kitty, Helen and Bexy, I am also using testogel this cycle and have to use it for three weeks before treatment and will be starting on Friday. 

Amanda (Dwrgi), I am also scheduled for EC the week of 20th Feb (if I get that far this time!) so we'll be cycle buddies  

Jo, sorry your baseline scan didn't go as planned.  Hope you have recovered from your throat infection.  I am also going to have to have sick leave this time as, unfortunately, treatment hasn't coincided with my holiday this time and as I work in a school there is no flexibility to my holidays.  Hopefully your boss has told them to go easy on you and not the reason why.

Ravan, great list again!  A very busy time ahead.

How are you Mrs T? Hope Christmas/New Year wasn't too painful.  x

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## SoneaSze

JK -crossing my fingers and toes for your next baseline scan. Just take it easy and try to relax, easier said than done, I know. Totally understand where you're coming from with the holiday leave. We need holiday breaks more than than one, just to recover and escape from treatment for a while. It does all depend on where you work I suppose. I am lucky enough to be able to sign myself off from work due to illness for 5 days before I need a GP note. I have been using a combination of leave and 5 days sick to recover from a hospital procedure. Good luck with this FET, chick and keep us informed. 

Staceyemma - Wellman does seem to have done trick with your fella. I’ve been feeding them to my hubby too in many an attempt to increase his soldiers. Good luck to you

Emnige – you’re girls are coming along quite lovely. Bet you can’t wait to meet to them now.

Hyberbexy, Helen & Kitty – This testosterone gel sounds very interesting, please tell me more! I want some.

Mrs T – How are you doing? When’s your FET cycle start? Have you been back to Dr G for more advice? 

Sorry if I’ve missed any one out, but good luck to everyone! Let’s make 2012 a baby boom year for all of us.

Me - waiting for someone to translate my immune test results into something resembling english


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - you aren't the first one to ask Amanda about me, lol. Like I sad Hun, you must do whatever feels right for you. Nobody here will judge you for it, we all want you to be in the best position for it to work. Oh, I do hope your boss hasn't said anything.

Bexy - hi Hun, hopefully not long. Hope you are ok, must catch up properly soon x

Siany - it's great to have a cycle buddy. Xmas was pretty tough to be honest, but we are focused on the way forward now, hoping for a better one next year!

Sonea - hope agate points you in the right direction. I haven't gone back to Dr Gorgy, I'm just going to repeat all the immunes treatment to try and replicate the last cycle. I'm going for natural FET starting from when AF arrives, due in a week or so. Hopefully will go to plan and I'll be pupo within a month. 

Hope everyone else is good. I've been to meet my new nephew tonight, born yesterday at 10lb 5oz. It was so good to have a lovely cwtch with him and I was so proud of myself because I didn't feel at all bitter. Given everything we've been through lately I thought I would be a mess but I'm just so happy for my SIL and glad all is well. And then I came home and watched obem, I must be a tough cookie, lol.


----------



## staceyemma

wow never been on a thread this busy before!  

so I'll just say good luck to everyone!!!   Im waiting for planning appointment and to be matched with an egg recipient I cant wait to help someone else. Should be waiting 1-2 weeks then can get started!!! 

P.S I beleive wellman has done the trick re hubbys sperm

good Luck girls xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Jo-how are you?  I hope your boss hasn't said anything, but it wouldn't surprise me if they had.  If you tell one of our senior team, the whole lot know, regardless of how confidential the information may be.  Grr.  How completely inethical!   

Siany-I'm so glad to have a cycle buddy.  We are the same age too, and I guess you can say our August disaster failed due to a poor response (2 eggs from 10 follies, although I think it was down to the date of trigger, and the drug used, but that's another story, and I shall fall on my sword if the same thing happens again!!).  I can't wait to get started again.  How do you feel about it?  I'm in a school too, and will need to take time off.  Do we need to have a week for egg collection?  Can anybody help with this?

Sonea-it must be very frustrating waiting for a translation of highly scientific data.  I hope somebody can help you, and you go on to have your BFP!

How are you all??  Hope you're all good!

Lots of love to you, in the meantime!
Axxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for the kind words Dwrgi.

Jo I hope everything is ok with work.

Ladies I'm struggling a bit with all the terminology as I haven't been through this myself yet.  Hope you are all doing well and your treatment goes well, counting down the days to our open evening at the CRGW next week.

DH had his 3rd SA done yesterday so hopefully will get the results by the end of next week.  He also has an appointment with the doctor today to fidn out about his thyroid problem, its just nice to feel as if we're moving forward slightly x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well? I havent been on here much of late as hubby has been working away and he took the computer with him. 

Its nice to see this thread is so busy, with lots of people having treatment in the next few months. 

Siany and Dwrgi, I am scheduled in for EC on 20th Feb too ( if we get there) so there will be three of us cycling around the same time!!

JK, I took sick leave for my last treatment and plan on doing the same this time too. Work are ok but its just the questions from people when I go back that I find hard as they arent satisfied when I say I had a bad back!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Jo I'm planning on being signed off sick this time for 10 days after EC. I've used holiday before too but only have 4 days left now and I want to keep them   .

Can I ask ladies do we have to use a certain pharmacy to get our drugs from? I'm presuming so as there is a price list on CRGWs website. If not I thought I'd have a look around for some prices.

Hope everyone has a good day.

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - the drugs come from healthcare at home - they can deliver to home or to clinic to suit you. 

Loopy -don't be afraid to ask if we are using terminology you not know


----------



## Siany

Evening all.

Sorry for the lack of personals, but I was wondering if anyone could help.  My meds came this morning and I was expecting norethesterone but there was progynova tablets in there instead.  I have emailed Amanda, but I was wondering if anyone knew anything about progynova and when it is used in treatment.  Thanks and have a good weekend. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - progynova is oestrogen tabs, usually used to improve womb lining before or after ET.


----------



## Siany

Thanks, Mrs T, so not for delaying AF then! Luckily I have a few northesterone tablets left over from last time so I'll take them until I hear from Amanda.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - Amanda usually has norethisterone at the clinic so I'm sure you can pop in and pick some up from there


----------



## SoneaSze

I agree with Mrs T, if you're missing any meds, just give the clinic a ring. They keep an emergency store of most drugs for us.


----------



## jk1

Siany - Amanda gave me 5 days worth of norethisterone on Tuesday so they definitely have them there xxx


----------



## Siany

Will phone in the morning.  Thanks all.  xx


----------



## Siany

Sorted. Amanda is posting me some tablets and a  prescription. S x


----------



## SoneaSze

Kara & Ladies,

I really need your help and advice, please? 
I'm really not sure what to do next. I got my NK Assay immune tests back and my CD19+ were through the roof which indicates I may have an anti progesterone problem but my CD59 NK were well below normal at 1, but Amanda had told me that my CD59 were raised. I'm not sure if I this means that I have an immune problem or not and if I should consult Dr Gorgy? What do you guys think?

very unsure


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sonea,

This immune stuff is so confusing, I know I really struggled to decide what to do. You can discuss with Amanda and she will probably suggest high dose progesterone (I have anti progesterone too so was on cyclogest in the morning and 100mg progesterone injections in the evening as prescribed by Dr Gorgy).

However for me I wanted to know that I had left no stone unturned and I didn't want to have any regrets or more importantly didn't want to waste any more time and money. And for the sake of a £150 consult with Dr Gorgy I knew I would be happier if i knew i couldn't have done anymore. This is only my experience, only you can decide though, I would say go with your gut instinct. Hope this helps a bit x


----------



## kara76

Hi hun

Regarding the anti progestrone the treatment would be gestone and cylogest I believe and a higher dose 100mg of gestone. As for the cd 59 I'm really not sure as I'm not fully clued up about it, have u posted your results down in the immune thread? Agate is very very good. U could consult gorgy if u feel you need a full immune tx plan

Hiya everyone


----------



## Redkay75

Hi Ladies, 

May I join you again?

Good (!??) to see some old faces,

Mrs T - so sorry to read of your short-lived joy, fingers crossed what ever you choose to do next gives you a positive result.

Phoebs - Congrats, so glad to see you made it! 

JK1 - Good luck for this cycle fingers crossed for you.

Emnige - congrats on the wedding and you continually growing buns.

Helen85 - hope your pregnancy is going well for you.

Hyper, Soneasze & Dwrgi - good to see you again

AFM
My DH and I are waiting for my cycle (due Jan 31st) so that we can officially say we are in our treatment cycle. We are having DEICSI treatment at IVI in Valencia (with support from CRGW) we went for our first appt. there on the 19th of December which was a trial but hopefully the whole experience will be worth it. DH sperm didn't do well in the defrost test and so we have to go out 5 days earlier that ET to give a fresh sample giving us another couple of days out there (such a terrible shame   ) is a bit worrying though I'm worried that it could be an indication of his sperm quality?

I am trying to keep my thoughts positive but am on that pendulum of thinking this will be the one and trying not to get my hopes up, when booking things for the coming year its so hard not to think 'if it works I'll be x weeks pregnant then' etc. I'm sure you're all there too or have been there.

It wasn't until the weekend before the first appt. that I realised how much last year had taken out of us, we had just been keeping on going keeping our thoughts on the next appt. or cycle etc. until I fell apart and realised I needed to grieve for that child I had held in my mind's eye since I was about 10 years old. I have red hair and green eyes and always assumed that my kids would do too (I know a natural child probably wouldn't, my nieces have neither) With Spanish eggs theres really no chance of it though. One plus point is that my sister in law in Spanish and so it's still a little like family (clutching at straws I know!   )

Anyway we have got the email to say they have a donor and all is ready for the cycle, yipee here we go!

Good luck to us all! 

K x


----------



## Emnige

Welcome back Redkay  

I'll be keepng my fingers crossed that this is your time   Sorry to hear about your Dh sperm, I hope everything goes smoothly for you both. Keep up the positive thinking, I truly believe positive thinking does help in some way or another


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Redkay, lovely to hear from you. I totally understand your feelings about using a donor. We have used donor sperm and both DH and I have been through similar feelings . Really wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle xxx


----------



## jk1

Welcome back Redkay - good to see you back huni and wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

welcome back Rekay! you still on the DHEA?


----------



## Helen85

Redkay  so lovely to hear from , I will say I have really wondered how u have been getting on and if u had decided to go forward with de treatment . Wishing u all the luck in the world hun !!!!! I can imagine it has been a hard decision regarding de but Im glad u have given yourself Time to get your head round it . 
And u get to have a nice little break in the sun while ur at it . 
Will defo be keeping a eye for out for updates from u as ur tx Progresses xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Girls!  I hope you're all having a great weekend!  Lovely day for a walk, but all I've managed is a plate full of mash and sausages and now the last of the pick and mix from Friday's cinema trip!  Oooh dear!! 

SoneaSze, it may be worth having a personal consult with Dr G in London.  You will get the info you need from the horse's mouth (so to speak) and that will, hopefully, put your mind at rest as you will have a treatment plan specific to you.  That would be my thinking, anway!  Whatever you decide, good luck!  

Welcome back RedKay-I've often wondered how you were getting on.  It sounds really exciting to be going to Valencia for a DE, and now that they have found an egg for you as well, it's almost tangible, isn't it??!  I suppose not to worry too much about DH's swimmers, as they are doing ICSI, but we girls will worry about everything and anything won't we, as we just want everything to be perfect!  Good luck K, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

Hi everybody!!  

I've made a boob, and don't really know what to do about it.  I THOUGHT that my next treatment would start after my next period arrived.  I'm CD22 and DTD a week ago and hopeful that a miracle may happen... You never know.  Homecare rang on Friday to say they could deliver the meds next week, which is fine.  But opened my treatment plan just now and Amanda wanted me to start taking the norethisterone yesterday.  I've just read that CRGW DO have a supply of drugs for us, but in my mind, I'd like to wait for AF to arrive, to avoid bedding and KNOW that I'm definitely not preggers, before I start my drugs.  It may be too late to start the norethiwhatsits now anyway, but I'd rather wait for my period, and start after that.  What do you think, and what should I do?  I am so crap.

Anyway, love to you all, and I hope Swansea beat Arsenal.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Amanda,

I would just call the clinic tmrw and tell them what's happened - they will probably be fine if you want to wait until your next cycle anyway hun xxx


----------



## Redkay75

soneazse - no I have stopped the DHEA as I'm not using my own eggs it seemed little point. My skin has cleared back up with is lovely not to have spots all over my chin 'cos I'm terrible for picking at them! 

One thing that has scared me is I've realised that I have a lot of perimenopausal sysptoms, hot flashes, night sweats, heart palpatations, etc. and have had for a while weird I didn't put 2 and 2 together until I saw a fertility counsellor and she asked I had put it down to my weight but it makes more sense for it to be perimenopausal as my AMH was 2.5 2 1/2 years ago, sucks at 36 though.

Lovely to speak to you ladies again, I'd been burying my head for a while.

K x


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks for info re. the drugs Mrs. T. I have planning tomorrow and will start jabbing on the 26th so I hope I can get everything sorted in time.

Redkay good luck with your cycle. 

Dwrgi hope you get things sorted and delay tx until your next cycle if you want. I'm very tempted to DTD myself this week in the hope of a last minute miracle.

xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

I'll try and catch up later with everyone, I've missed lots!
Our open evening at the CRGW is on Wednesday, starting to feel really nervous now 
I read on the email I have received that you can speak to the doctors at CRGW after we've looked around the clinic and the doctors have spoken about the treatments that they offer.
Just wondered is there a best person to speak to for male factor infertility or do they all specialise in this?
Also would they be able to advise what treatment we will be looking at or is it much more general?
I'm not sure what to ask tbh and I want to ask the right questions, not come home and think of a million and one things I should have said 
Thanks for your help x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi ladies 

Redkay - absolutely wonderful to have you back chick ( in the nicest possible way) I've been wondering for ages how you've been getting on.  Excellent news on the cycle, especially the short break in Valencia before .  Believe me even with your own eggs you don't know what you're going to get, both my sis and bro in law have dark hair and both kids are blonde.  Can I be really rude and ask why you decided against the Russian eggs chick? We're considering going down the de route after the next tx. Huge, huge luck for this cycle hon xxxx

Jo - how's the tx going hon? Hope you're okay xxxx

Mrs t- how you doing chick too? Thanks for boosting me last week, you are wonderful.  Not quite dreading tx as much as I was  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Loopy, we have male factor and always saw Amanda and we are expecting our baby this summer xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - no trouble chick, that's what we are here for. Glad you are feeling more positive x

Redkay - good to see you back on the rollercoaster, I've thought of you often

Dwrgi - hope you spoke to the clinic and got yourself sorted

Kitty - plenty of time to get organised for the 26th, Hope your appt goes well, yay you are nearly there

Loopy - hope you enjoy the open evening

Sonea - hope you were able to decide what to do

Jo - how are you doing? Hope scan goes well

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t- how are u Hun Have u been given dates to start ur fet ? Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Helen, I'm doing ok thanks. Waiting for AF to arrive end of this week hopefully to start FET countdown. Will depend on how my lining does because I'm going natural not medicated. Hope Thursday goes well x


----------



## Redkay75

That'll be car reg.


----------



## Redkay75

Bum wrote a massive post then deleted it! Duh


----------



## Love2BaMum

pheobs1 thanks you for the info, I’d prefer to see a woman to be honest so I’ll try and have a chat with her tomorrow evening. Can I ask if they gave you any information about what treatment you would be looking at in the open evening? Or do you need to pay for a detailed consultation for that. We’re thinking of booking in a consultation soon, is that the best way to go about it? Wasn’t sure if I was better off paying for a consultation at the CRGW or with the NHS? Even though I would have treatment at the CRGW, just wondering if the NHS would be more impartial?

Thanks MrsT really hoping that I’ll come away feeling better about everything as I’ve hit a massive low the last couple of days.

Ohh can’t believe the open evening is tomorrow, the nerves are starting to kick in 

Good luck to all of you who are having treatment soon, I hope there are lots of BFP's for you all x


----------



## pheobs1

Loopy I can't speak for everyone, but from my view if you want to get started and plan to use CRGW then I would go ahead and make an appointment with them and get the ball rolling. They are always impartial and always suggest what's best for you, not your usual private care provider xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for the reply pheobs, I'm looking forward to sitting down with someone and for them to tell us where we stand.  We have had 2 SA results that both show low sperm morphology but have been told nothing.  I'm not sure if there is a slim chance that we can conceive or if ICSI is the only option? If that's the case I want to get the ball rolling asap x


----------



## Helen85

I totally agree with that, they did everything they could to try and make me save cash ( which in turn was making them less money money) Encouraged me to get bloods done with gp.
Came in and did loads and loads of scans during treatment and after for them to keep a eye on me with no extra cash asked for.

Before I started treatment I thought I might need to have my tubes out and Amanda was going to get me on the list in glam hospital for a 1000 , ( been quoted 3500 in the spire !! )
They really will do all they can to help.

I am pregnant after one cycle with them and my treatment cost loads less than I thought it would and that's down to Crmw xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Helen85 for the post, after reading all the positive stories about CRGW its making me feel less nervous about tomorrow night. I'm been feeling really low recently so it's nice to feel that we are moving a step in the right direction.

Hubby is supposed to find out his 3rd SA results today. I'm hoping we can book in a consultation before the end of the month x


----------



## pheobs1

I agree with Helen. Also on a more personal note, my DH finds the make factor infertility very difficult to deal with and everyone there, especially Amanda and Lyndon were really great with him. They have gone above and beyond what we paid for and expected x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks pheobs and helen85 again for your posts. You've really cheered me up as I've been so nervous about going to the open evening.  I'll let you all know how I get on x


----------



## Helen85

No problems Hun, it is really stressful at first thinking what direction to go , but once we had been to the open evening I just knew that's where I wanted to go ( glad my gut feeling turned out to be a good thing  ) 
I had booked a open evening with lwc and didn't even bother going I just booked a consultation straight afte the open evening . 
You'll see when u go tonight what I mean   

Will defo be going back for my second treatment for a sibling in a year or so .

All the best with your treatment , you will be so surprised how quickly things get moving once u have had your first consultantion and I will say I felt so much better once I had a plan in place and felt things were finally getting somewhere I just felt loads bette about it all .

You'll have so much support from the ladies on here as well it really helped loads through treatment to have the support from people going through the same thing xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey loopy I had my first consultation at CRGW in December.
It really is a fab clinic xxx I'm just waiting for a planning appointment now.

Good luck to all ladies I can't wait to get this ball rolling!!!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Staceyemma,

Can I ask was there much of a wait when your booked in your first consultation?
Also how long is the wait for planning/treatment? I'm trying to work out in my head when is the soonest we can start  

Thanks x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loopy - I'm sure you'll be convinced after the open evening. I would also book your consult and get a plan in place. Most of us are much happier when we have a plan. Ive never been to an open evening but I was so convinced after my first consult I started treatment 4 days later!


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

I hope everyone is ok and having a nice week - Wednesday tmrw yay!! 

I went to see my GP tonight as work is no better and there just seems to be no let up since that day they were nice to me!!  I started telling the Dr about our journey and who would have known that I was so emotional about the whole thing.  In the end Kev had to tell the GP what's happened over the last 6 years and obviously she could see my history of illness over the last 6 months........the Dr signed me off work for 2 months so that I can concentrate on tx - i couldn't believe it - don't get me wrong i wanted to be able to concentrate on tx and tx only but 2 months is a long time away from work!!

I'm going to work for the rest of this week and then have some time out - scared of telling my boss tomorrow but as kev keeps saying I need to put this first and not the bank anymore!!

I am still waiting for my second AF to start but hoping that now i can relax a bit more it will start soon and i can get on with this FET.

Have a lovely evening everyone, love to you all,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks MrsT can't believe our open evening is tomorrow eek! DH didn't get his 3rd SA results today as they wasn't there hoping to have them tomorrow or if not it will be Monday as the doctor is away.

Jk1 glad the doctor has signed you off hun. I have a very stressful job as my boss is a bully so I know how it can take over! I've been worrying about all the appointments etc with work as I have to give lots of notice and bring in copies of the letters from the hospital but my husband says that having a baby is the number one priority. Jobs come and go take care and good luck x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey loopy we were given a consultation date within a week. 
I bet ur as excited as I am xxx let me know how the open evening goes and feel free to
Message me xx 

Hello to all other ladies xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Gonna have another go at this post as I lot the last one, posting on phone convenient but not necessarily very trust worthy. 

Loopy - the clinic is wonderful you will find that once you've met a the staff you'll feel more relaxed, they are all so nice and really have your best interests at heart. Wouldn't bother going to NHS for first appt. as it'll still cost you and our consultations there left us feeling mors confused and stressed than ever whereas at CRGW they took the time to go through everything and explain each step. As for male factor infertility we have both male and female (double bubble) and we had consults with Amanda, Lyndon, Umesh and the lovely Debbie who's the specialist nurse and you get to know her VERY WELL.  All 3 were just so great at making us feel comfortable with the whole process. Lyndon's car reg is SPERM and he deals with fertilisation and embryo coddling, He, Amanda and Umesh are all consultants butare all so down to earth. My father came to the treatments as a driver (DH doesn't drive, yet!) and he was so shocked to meet Lyndon who was wearing his Sunday relaxed look of beanie, cargos and hoody and Amanda made us all teas and coffees. Sorry to go on but it's to express how much the clinic has helped us relax and accept the whole process. 

My boss recently told me that I was to cut back on my extra projects and take some days to finish them off ( I'm a teacher in a special school and am also the parent partnership coordinator so am always setting up workshops and support groups, etc. In my own time) as he couldn't forgive himself if he thought my work load impacted on the tx result.  On the face of it this is a lovely thing to hear, however, he also basically said he's passing me over for the promotion I've been working towards for ages which is frustrating as he's using the tx as an excuse to bypass me. As my colleague says to me I have all my life for my career but a limited amount of time to start a family. 

Sorry I seem to be catching up on the months of not posting! 

K x


----------



## jk1

Redkay - sorry to hear about your work - I am at the stage now where to be honest I just want to go in, do a good job and come home again, like you say there is limited time to start a family....... xxx


----------



## Helen85

Jk- so glad your doctor has been so great with you  mine has always been brilliant but I know not everyone I so lucky . Be so nice for u to be able to relax and concentrate completely on your tx 

Redkay- really not the fairest thing happening with u in work , sounds like u work extremely hard for them . Mind u I've come to realise work just isn't so important in the grand scale of things.
Debs has left the clinic  she has gone back to ivf Wales so not sure who is doing the scanning now . I'm there on thursday so I'm sure I'll find out xx

Mrs t - not long then and you'll be getting going again . Bet you can't wait . I'm routing for u lovely I really am xx

Loopy - good luck for tonight xx


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone,
Loopy - I too was blown away when I went to an open evening at CRGW and couldn't imagine going to any other clinic.

JK - Glad the GP has signed you off hun. It will be good for you to completely forget work and concentrate on yourself.

Sorry I have been AWOL this week. Been visiting the inlaws in Shropshire and I don't like posting from my phone. 
Thanks for the advice on the testo gel, quite excited to see how it works now.  Just waiting for AF to arrive now (should be any day) and then to get the results of the AMH bloods so i know whether I'm doing a long or short protocol and then we are good to go.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## BexyPob

Loopy I hope your eve went well today, I just know you'll love it and have no doubts about it after tonight, they are brill there just as all the girls say  xx

Jo I've been thinking of you today, I hope it went okay with your boss xx

Mrs t I've pm'd you chick xx

Helen 26 I'm waiting for mine too, it takes ages doesn't when you need it to happen, so frustrating! Xx

Kay I am so angry on your behalf, like the girls say you can pick upyour career again after you had your babies but it would be nice to be able to make that decision yourself and not by your boss. Is that even legal? Big hugs xx

Helen 85 enjoy your scan tomorrow chick, please post a video on the bfp board, I love looking at them  xx

Stacey hope you get your planning appoint soon xx

Sorry if I've missed you and hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## jk1

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone had a nice Wednesday xxxx

Hyper - thank you for thinking of me huni xxxx

I spoke to my boss and it seems i underestimated him - he was fab about it and really supportive.  I said I will work this week and next and then go off and he said that I am only to work next week if I feel 100%.  He said that I need to do what I need to do to make this work and that I am not to worry about work at all.  I offered to do some bits and bobs whilst I'm off and he said he'd rather I didn't but if I want to he'll find something easy for me to sit and do to relieve the boredom!!  I really couldn't have hoped for a better reaction - he also offered me one of his boys for a reduced price!! hahaha

I feel so much better and hopefully my focusing on tx it might make it work.

So my second update is that my Kev called Amanda this morning to tell her my AF hasn't started and after he spoke to her it started!!  So I have my second baseline scan tmrw, although its not heavy at the moment so just praying the lining will be thin enough by tmrw afternoon....

Love and hugs to everyone,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Siany

Jo - So glad that your boss is being understanding. It makes such a difference.  You need to put yourself (and treatment first).  Good luck for your scan tomorrow. x

Loopy - hope you have a good evening and get the information you need.  I actually had my AMH test done at the open evening so that we could get the ball rolling.

Redkay - I hope your boss is just being considerate and does not pass you over for promotion which would be so unfair.

Not much news here.  Just taking the Norethisterone and using the testogel.  Acupuncture Friday. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## kara76

Jk that's wonderful news about your boss and your af

Mrs t how's u


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi All,

Sorry I havent been on her much lately, Im finding it very hard to relax and am feeling low and angry about everything and everyone! I am working with 4 pregnant women and finding it very hard and I am also struggling to be positive about the next cycle. Could any of you lovely ladies give me some advice or tips on how to relax for the next cycle and forget about the last one?

Ive been trying to catch up with how everyone is getting on but its just so busy that I wont do any personals as Im worried I may miss someone out!!!

Although I do quickly want to to say JK so glad your boss was so good about your treatment. 

xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!  How are you all?  I'm sending you all big hugs!

Mrs T-I'm expecting the dratted witch this weekend too, and she is sure to arrive.  Sending you a cyber hug!  xx

JK-I am so glad that you went to see your doctor, and how you described your reaction as you explained yoru situation, sounds so like me, when I talk about TTC.  It is overwhelming in the extreme-a battle that you have to get back up to fight, when there's not much fight left.  It sounds as if you're boss is completely supportive, which will inevitably help you feel less stressed about being at home and not in work.  Take advantage of this time to rest and to relax and to look after yourself, and hopefully try and keep your mind off TTC as much as you can as it will drive you mad!  Thinking of you hun!  And, good luck with your scan tomorrow!  Let's hope the womb lining is perfect for what you need!  xx

RedKay-how frustrating your work situation is, and once again, how this ridiculous situation is affecting not just our emotional lives, but our professional lives too.  But, does this mean that you can take a back seat at work for a while, and focus on this?  Anyway, big hugs to you! x


I don't know who mentioned it, I think RedKay, but I think the new scanner (don't know the official term), is a woman called Liz, so says Jackie Brown, my acupuncturist, who obviously works from CRGW.  She's lovely, apparently!

I got in touch with Amanda about the mix up with my cycle, and she was great, as usual.  You really feel as if you're dealing with a close friend.  I don't know how she does it!  So, we're going for my next cycle with EC on week beginning March 12th.  Frustrated that we're delayed again, but these things happen.  Thank you to everybody who asked!

I've been so tearful over the past week-I cried after I came back from the cinema on Friday and told my OH that it felt as if I'd never be a mother.  I cried when I saw Jackie for acupuncture yesterday, and I had another breakdown with OH last night.  I really don't think that he gets it, and, as he's working towards a Masters in Life Coaching, I presented him with the analogy of trying for a certificate in Life Coaching that will enable him to practice, something that he really wants to do.  And that, each month, for 60 months, he fails and doesn't get to be fulfilled in an area of his life that he is desperate to be fulfilled.  I asked him how he'd feel, and he said he would feel angry, upset, demoralised, etc. etc. all of those things.  And I thought it was so interesting that he said 'angry' as I'd never thought of that before, but he's right, I am really angry that we're in this position, and asking 'why me?'  I guess this is completely normal, and I'm sure that you girls will identify with this.  

Anyway, enough from me, have a great night girls, and big hugs to you all, and also, good luck to anybody with upcoming tests!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - glad your GP was so helpful, youve gotta do the right thing for you. I'm jealous of your boss, he sounds fab

Redkay - you are so right to prioritise a family, but it shouldn't mean being passed over for a promotion. I wouldn't have that!

Loopy - hope you've had a great opening evening

Staceyemma - when is your planning appt?

Helen - thanks lovely, I know you're one of my loyal supporters, lol. Hope you have a great day tomorrow, will be looking forward to your post x

Helen26 - that makes 4 of us waiting for AF. Hope you aren't kept waiting too long

Bexy - PM'd you back lovely xx Pray AF arrives soon for you 

Siany - remind me, have you got a provisional date yet?

Kara - I'm ok thanks, will be better when AF arrives and I can get started

PP - its tough when you are surrounded by pregnancy and babies. It's ok to feel angry, let it all out now before you start when you need to be positive. On my second attempt I had lower expectations which relaxed me a bit. I approached it thinking that with a negative behind me I had increased the chances of it working on that attempt (if that makes sense!) Big hugs to be followed by a gentle kick up the bum if you need it when you start, lol

Dwrgi - sorry you have to wait, let all your tears out Hun, it's ok to cry and be angry. Sometimes it's hard for our other halves to understand quite how it feels, I know mine struggles. Try and focus on things to do that you won't be able to do when having treatment, and March will be here before you know it. Btw Liz Iis the senior fertility nurse from LWC, she did my iuis there and is really lovely 

Ravan - Hope you are good and just being kept busy by Sam

Hi it everyone else


----------



## jk1

Amanda - totally get where you are coming from - i cried in acupuncture once too - Pauline came into the room and caught me eyeing up all the thank you cards, and she looked at me and just said 'it will happen' and nothing else - that was me....gone....i have also on a few occasions cried as soon as i walked into CRGW - not even got to the stairs - it always catches you unawares hun - sending you loads of hugs xx


Thanks Kara, Mrs T, PP, Siany & the two Helen's xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Angry- I so so get that. I was and kinda still am angry. Infertility takes things away from us that will never be replace, I always felt infertility stole moments and replaced then with scans and ec and et and bloods tests. I always dreamt of my period being late and getting a test wondering if I was or not and then how to tell dh of course that wasn't how it was. Even now I'm angry in some ways and in some ways more angry cause now our or rather MY infertility affects tylers life too, sibling wise, will she ever be an auntie! Etc etc

I get sick to death of people assuming that a few tears and a brush off, drinks a holiday will somehow stop infertility hurting. In reality it is one of the most painful times emotional I have ever dealt with. Crazy comments from friends and relatives even some professionals like gps etc. 

I think that us women somehow feel the pain more so that our men because we have this built in maternal instinct where they don't. 

So yep angry I get it. 

Opps did I rant


----------



## jk1

Kara - I agree with everything you said - i read this blog once whilst googling in one of my 2ww's and it was this lady who had been through a few cycles and she said 'i do not want infertility to define me' and it really sticks in my head and i always think is that me....does it define me .................. xxx


----------



## jk1

xxx sorry had to do one more post to reach my 1000th!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Totally with you Kara on the anger. 

Although I just watched DIY SOS with a little girl who lost her mother and is likely to lose her father. Few tears and boy, does it help put things in perspective. Gave me a bit of a kick up the butt just when I was feeling sorry for myself and having a wobble as you put it

Jo congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## Ravan

Sorry Ive been awol,been a bit crazy here.Andy has been made redundant,so finding work has been a nightmare........no work ,no tx   .........but he has an interview tomorrow   hoping and praying he gets it!
On my a/f right now.....so this time next month we can do our fet(job depending)lol
Got to read back loads!!!!
JK1 well done in reaching the big 1000    

Be back tomorrow after I've read up a bit lol

Looks like im going to have to post the list again     

Hugs to all.


----------



## Ravan

JK........................fet  Jan/Feb
Kitty....................ivf  Jan/Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  Feb
Dwrgi.................icsi  Jan/Feb
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................fet    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Feb/mar
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................ivf    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct



Add your dates and names if your missing off the list.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - so sorry to hear about Andys job, hope today's interview goes well and you can still have your FET next month.


----------



## Ravan

Me too Mrs T,I'm ready now   
Any news about yours? Are you going with this cycle?

How is everyone today? Hugs all round I think


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes, going with this cycle. Just waiting for AF to arrive, due anytime now..


----------



## Ravan

ooohhh exciting! Come on a/f dont be shy   going to be a good month!


----------



## helen_26

List is looking good Ravan. So sorry to hear about Andy's job. Got everything crossed for his interview x

C'mon Mrs T's AF - Hurry up! (and mine too)

How's everyone else today? x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hiya ladies,

Well back from our open evening and I feel so much better!!! We spoke with Lyndon after the presentation and told him that our only problem (that we’re aware of is low morphology) eh said that he takes that reading with a pinch of salt as he sees so many men with low morphology readings and they can’t all be that low.  He also said that a study has just come out using 4000 men and it showed no link between low morphology and the rates of conception.  He said assuming that all was ok with me (AMH and ultrasound scan) they would most probably class us as unexplained fertility.  Which has made my hubby feel better but it also makes you wonder should we give it longer but on the other hand after a year and a half TTC I would have thought if it was going to happen it would have by now.  He said that I can have an AMH blood test done there or some GPs will do it.  My DH has a doctor’s appointment on Wednesday so he’s going to ask if I could have the blood test on the NHS.  If not then I’ll book it in next week and hopefully we’ll be able to book in the consultation as soon as the results are back which should only be a couple of days.  All being well I’m hoping to have the consultation at the beginning of Feb. Lyndon was so +ve about everything it has really given me hope that we will get pregnant somehow.  He spoke about splitting IVF and ICSI I know a few ladies have had this done but I’m a little unsure about cost as it doesn’t say on the price list I got from the website, just for IVF and ICSI separately.

Mrs T staceyemma yes I’m excited even though the treatment rooms freaked me out a bit. It was just so nice to speak to someone who knew what they were talking about!

Redkay75 thanks for the reassurance and kind words. I’m glad you boss is being understanding and I hope you don’t get passed up for your promotion, if they are a good employers I’m sure you won’t be.  I work in a male dominant environment and it does certainly feel like a man’s world at times, they seem to fly through the ranks whilst I just get sarcastic comments from my boss asking ‘is it twins?’ when I had a few doctors appointments and saying that ‘he needs to do a risk assessment on me as I’m about that age!!!’ Grrrr

Helen85 thanks for the good luck message.

Helen_26 I hope the AMH bloods come back as okay did you have it done at CRGW or from your GP?

Hyperbexy you were right, its seems a nice place and the people seem really caring and understanding.

Jk1 glad to hear that your boss is being understanding hun.

Siany I can’t believe you had the blood test there and then! I wasn’t offered one, I’m going to see if my GP will do one for me. If not I’ll be happy to pay the £70 but I thought if I had it done on the NHS at least it would save us a little money that could be put towards treatment. How are you finding acupunture? I have always wanted to try it as I’m usually stressed out with work.

Penelope Pitstop I really hope your next cycle goes well hun.

Dwrgi I hope you next treatment goes well hun and that you start to feel more positive soon.  We all have the really down days and sometimes its hard to shake them off  .  Glad Amanda sorted everything out for you.

Ravan and so sorry to hear about Andy losing his job keeping my FC that the interview goes well and you can continue with treatment.

Sorry for the super long post but just wanted to share with you all hope much happier I’m feeling! x


----------



## helen_26

Loopy - glad the open evening went well. The GP agreed to do the AMH and I went to the hospital to have it done. However when I went to get the results I was told that the sample was rejected as it's not available on NHS. So I ended up having to go to CRGW to have it done which caused a delay of a week. (I should get the results today).


----------



## Love2BaMum

helen_26 good luck for your results today. Its funny how your doctor sent you for the test if its not available?
I'll wait for hubby to ask on Wednesday just incase and its also the day AF is due, expecting her to arrive but thought I'd better live in hope of a miracle BFP. So if/when she does arrive on Wed then at least I can book the AMH test at CRGW to console myself  x


----------



## helen_26

He did the other bloods at the same time (HIV, HEP B/C) so he was probably just hoping. It's well worth asking though, anything to save a little bit along the way.


----------



## Love2BaMum

helen_26 do you mind me asking how much it was to have the AMH (HIV, HEP B/C) all together? If you price them separately it works out as £170 just wondered if it was cheaper all in one so to speak? x


----------



## helen_26

I don't know sorry. The NHS still paid for the HIV, HEP B/C. It was only the AMH I had done at CRGW.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ahh right sorry I misunderstood x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, how are you all?

Loopy, I had my HIV and HEP B/C done at my GPs for free, although my OH, who is with another practice, had to pay for his.  He had them done at CRGW in the end for £100.  The amh was done at CRGW for £70, although my friend in England also had this done on the NHS.  Such discrepancies between practices and areas.  Glad you liked CRGW-they are ALL lovely!

Ravan, sorry to hear about your hubby.  I hope he gets the job he is going for.  You don't need an more worries!  Fingers crossed you can start your treatment soon!x

Mrs T-that blooming hag bag AF.  When we don't want her, she arrives and when we do, she doesn't!!!  I really hope you can start your next treatment soon too!  xx 

Kara-thanks for your post, I know exactly what you mean.  The next thing is how to deal with it all, without going mad.  It's just the hardest thing in the entire world to deal with, and other people just don't have a clue.  Big hugs to you!  xx

JK-thinking of you!

I just emailed Amanda to say I shall start the norethisterone on CD21 of my next cycle, so my new date for EC is week beginning March 12th.  Bring it on, I have waited too long by now!!

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

thanks mrs t and hyper 

loopy - i had ivf/icsi split , there prices have changed slighty but it cost 300 more than the ivf when i had it. the ivf eggs ended up being the best anyway but it really put  rest because it was our first cycle we didnt know what was going to happen , glad you are feeling so positive after the open evening . i knew would tho  xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Mrs T thanks so much for your reply yesterday and thanks for tips on coping. I will definately try and think along those lines from now on.  I am feeling a little better today, taking tomorrow and Friday off to try and relax and get away from all the pregnant women in work!!!  

Kara, I would have to agree with everything you said about being angry. Infertility does make you feel that you have been robbed of experiences that those who havent goen through infertility have.  I would always sit and dream about how I was going to tell hubby when we got pregnant but that will never happen now. I also think that we are/will be more cautious when pregnant than someone who hasnt had to try so hard to get there and that takes something away from that experience too. 

JK, I think my infertility defines me at the moment if Im being honest.  Well done on your 1000 post! Good luck for your scan later. 

Hope everyone else is fine, sorry I havent done loads of personals Im not very good at doing them as get confused with who Ive responded too!! 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Tacan can you change mine to ICSI February thanks xxx
Hope everyone is ok I'm still waiting to be matched for egg share xx


----------



## Ravan

done for you stacey


----------



## staceyemma

Just realised ravan I spelt ur name as tacan ha ha lost it already 
Thanks
I'm still waiting to be matched to a recipient looks like I'll be waiting a while

Hope ur ok xx


----------



## jk1

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update - had my second baseline scan today and all is well - i started my estrogen tablets today and my steroids (think i'm starting them earlier than usual but Amanda said it would help clear my eczema - yay!!)

I think transfer will be first week of Feb now - Ravan - does that mean i'm not the first for 2012 anymore?

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's brilliant news Jo


----------



## BexyPob

Go jo, go jo! Fantastic news, I'm chuffed for you  xxx
Kara - couldn't agree with you more, i seem to get increasingly angry with each bfn and frustrated! Xxx
Ravan - hope andy's job interview went really well xxx
Mrs t - af arrived yet? cd 37 for me, I'm starting to pull my hair out, it'll be April before I start tx at this rate! Xxx ps I watched DIY SOS and balled, poor little girl with her swing ball, what a sweetie  
Stacey - good luck for a match really soon xxx

Omg just done a Kay and deleted my extra long message ...sorry girls i mentioned you all but all gone, love to you all xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Hyperbexy! xxxx
Im so excited that another lady out there somewhere will receive a call saying they have a donor for her (me!) how excited would she be!
I feel really good about this egg share xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - how did Andys interview go? Hope it went well

Loopy - we all knew you'd love it there, how could you not?

Dwrgi - good to have your date to work towards

PP - glad you're feeling better, a couple of days off will do you the world of good

Staceyemma - so you should be proud, you are doing a wonderful thing

Bexy - glad it's not just me balling then! Nope, no AF yet although I have been incredibly down and grumpy today so that may be sign it shouldn't be long 

Kara - hope Tyler is feeling better


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mrs T I am excited for a lady I dont even know! Rather strange but lovely at the same time I hope I get enough eggies for me and recipient.  
I dont think I could have picked a better clinic either they seem fab  

xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Stacey wont be long now   

Mrs T interview went well,they said they'd be in touch by the end of the week(famous lasts words) so we are hoping for a call today.Andys confident but Im a see it to believe it person lol still applying for other jobs too just in case.

Hope everyone is well today xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Ravan fingers crossed for Andy 

Amanda emailed me last night saying she should be in touch soon with a treatment day yay!
I wish I just had ideas of dates in my head!  

xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Girls! Quickie post from me, as I'm on the run (not from the law!!), but wanted to say hi to you all to!! Hope you're having great weekend!

Ravan-fingers crossed for hubby!

Mrs T-she got me today, evil hag, hope your evil hag is imminent too so you can start your next treatment!!

Friend told me about this research-interesting reading! Have a look guys!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9005072/IVF-two-embryos-are-enough-say-researchers.html

Love to you all!


----------



## Dwrgi

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/health-news/2012/01/12/two-ivf-embryos-better-than-one-but-three-should-never-be-used-study-says-115875-23694919/

This one is a bit more informative! Bloody Telegraph!
xx


----------



## helen_26

Thanks Dwrgi, very interesting!!
Ravan- any news on the job?
How are we all this weekend?


----------



## Ravan

No news as of yet Helen,hoping for a call monday,otherwise we'll be down the job centre   
Everything happens for a reason though,maybe his dream job is just around the corner   
Hope your all well tonight.
Mrs T....any sign yet?....we may end up cycling together


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Really hope you get good news Monday Ravan. No AF yet, would love to be cycle buddies


----------



## Redkay75

Debs left the clinic, I'm gutted   although I'm sure Liz must be lovely or she wouldn't be at CRGW.

JK1 - enjoy your time off, I'm glad your boss is being understanding it really does help. Good news you've got your dates fingers crossed this your cycle.  

PP - Accupuncture helped me relax loads when I had it before tx although it was directly before tx, I didn't have a prolonged course from what I hear from friend who have had it it's as good if not better than couselling both accupuncturists at CRGW are great such lovely ladies.

Dwrgi - so sorry about the delay, what a bummer! If I'm honest I'm really angry that this what we have to go through to be parents it just seems so unfair when all my friends (of which there are many who had 'accidents') just seem to fall pregnant so very easily. It's so difficult as it's not that I don't feel happy for them just so very unhappy for us, I have distanced myself from a lot of my friends as I find it just so hard.   I upset my DH when in a bout of 'why us?' crying, frustration and anger I said I just didn't think I could live without being a Mum, he wanted to know why he wasn't enough, but for years, way before I met Andy, I have planned bedtime routines, swaddling, pram, clothes, decorations for a nursery, etc. dreaming of the day I brought a baby home to our family. So many things each day remind me and upset me, my birthday card this year from my Mum, adverts on TV, dummies, car seats, ... I know you all know exactly what I'm talking about! I just hope that we all get our time.

Kara76 - I get what you mean about the stolen moments, when first TTC I said DH could have an XBox 360 and had planned to buy him one to announce any pregnancy, since then have got a wii and an XBox 360 and all plans of romantic moments have gone out of the window ditto for ways to tell family and friends as My parents are paying for our treatment and all my friends know what we are doing.

Ravan - Fingers crossed on the job interview front.   could you put me on the list for DE ICSI Feb I know it's in Spain but I'm being supported at CRGW.

Loopy - so glad the open night was positive they really are great there! Your boss sounds like a right dick to say things like that, although it's not restricted to men I had a female boss at school who after a suspected very early m/c early in TTC said to me "well thats we don't tell people until  12 weeks!" not "so sorry" or "hope it happens soon" etc. 

Helen 26 - good luck with the AMH results hope they turn out flying.  

Bexy  - so frustrating to lose a post, especially when you write essays like me!  

Stacey emma - Mrs T is so right you should be so very proud of what you are doing to help someone else in this position I hope you both get the BFP. We didn't consider egg share, god know why not though! Do you mind if I ask some questions? How long have you been waiting for match? Have they indicated whether there are many in your position at the clinic waiting for a recipient match or for a donor match? I hope you get your dates ASAP  

AFM - knackered after all that typing but need to end on a positive after all the angst! Since going for the first appt. in Spain and having a plan again I am feeling positive about this cycle and about my relationship with my wonderful Andy whatever the result. I may have underestimated my boss, well i hope so lifting the need for promotion off my shoulders has released me a little to focus on my personal life, the women who has been promoted is lovely and will do an excellent job. So what will be will be.

Night all K x


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - I've just finished cleaning downstairs and thought i'd have a break before upstairs!!

Redkay - I's so glad you are feeling positive about things - its good to hear hun - and I agree with you about the promotion thing - it could be a blessing in disguise.  I just got off the phone to my mum and told her I'd been signed off and I thought she was going to go mad as she's very for me and my sister having careers but instead she said - thats exactly what you need to do - I was shocked but felt bad as I'd obviously underestimated her - I always thought she didn't realise how important this is to me but i guess she does.......and now I have made myself cry!! hahaha xxx

Amanda - interesting article especially as I wanted three put back this time (if we have 3 to put back that is!)

Mrs T - hope you are ok and that AF arrives soon enough xxxx

Ravan - hope you and your little one are all good hun xxxx

Helen - how are you lovely? xx

Siany & Bexy - hello lovelies - how are you both?  been thinking about xxxx

Stacey - being an egg donor is an amazing thing to do - you should be very excited and proud huni xxxx

Pheobes, Helen, Emnige and Sammy - i know you still lurk over here   Hope you are all ok xxxx

Kara - how are you - hope things are all well with your little one and Rex!! xx

PP & Loopy - hope you are both ok and having a good weekend xxx

Lills & Seren - been thinking of you both - hope you are ok xxxx

Lesley - how are you hun? xxxx

AFM nothing to report since last week - started my estrogen and steroids now and go up to 4 estrogen tablets a day from tomorrow.  I am trying and i emphasise the word 'trying' to be a bit healthy at the moment and I go swimming 3 times a week - when do you think i should stop am I ok to do it up to ET do you think or stop a week before?

Hope you all have a lovely sunday - I am home alone with the dog today so if it stays sunny we'll hopefully get out for a nice walk later on,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - Our doc in Spain also said that research shows that 3 doesn't make any difference to the pregnancy rate but puts you at further risk, he said it tend to be an all or nothing affair and that putting 3 back just reduces the chance for repeated FET, sounded like good common sense to us! I think those around us can sometimes see what we can't as we are just too wrapped up in the process it's hard to take a step back and just take stock of the big picture! As for swimming I would keep doing it right up to ET if you can as it will boost your serotonin levels (happy chemicals in the brain) and that can only be a good thing!  

x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi lovelies, gosh  I've had an interesting few days.  I had a feeling last week that I may be pregnant but didn't trust it so didn't test until yesterday when af still hadn't arrived.  Got a faint positive, so we were very pleased with ourselves for managing without tx, but it wasn't on the rise and got a negative this morning . Really feel like screaming, just so angry and frustrated that I can't keep these embryo's in for more than a week or two !!!! Just wish we had some answers! Sorry for me post girls but just needed to share in the hope it may calm me down a bit grrrrrrrrrrr!

Jo it sounds as though it's going really well hon, and you should be able to swim right up until et if you have the energy  I must admit we've had 3 put back before now but I think lyndon's feeling was that no 3 had zero chance of doing something and couldn't be frozen so may as well give it a bit of chance, but don't think he expected it to do much.  Don't think he'd consider putting 3 good quality ones back in.  So chuffed about your mum too, we always underestimate our families  xx

Kay I always love your posts, you always manage to put into words how I'm feeling too xx

Mrs t as always thanks so much for your support chick, means such a lot, loads of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - more hugs and love Hun. Like I said earlier life is so cruel but I know you'll get there xxx

K - you are right about the promotion, but it should be your decision not anyone else's, thats why I was angry for you! 

Jo - not long now, I agree swim away until ET

Kara - hope Tyler is feeling better

Hope everyone is well this weekend, still no AF here, Grr


----------



## jk1

Bexy - gosh - you really have had a week of it huni - i am sending you loads and loads of hugs and like you say - amazing you achieved without tx - over one hurdle hey and into another - i honestly think you are so close now and wish you all the luck in the world that 2012 will be your year xxxx 

Redkay and Mrs T - thanks both - hope you are having a nice sunday xxx


----------



## kara76

I'm slowly catching up after some downtime due to broken phone

Bexy sorry to hear your news. the chances are that u certainly will get a baby and showing u can achieve it the natural way is brilliant. Have u considered maybe steriods and progestrone support from ovulation and lots of bding on a ntaural cycle?


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Jo and Mrs T, you're fab    Kara as odd as it may sound I hadn't even thought of that!  It's such a good idea and I've just emailed Amanda to see what she thinks.  TBH we had some really bad advice at our first clinic which dismissed IUI's based on one sperm sample and I always wondered if it would have worked mind you it's obvious now that I have immune issues so prob not.  Thanks so much for that I'm starting to feel positive again.  You are brill ladies  xxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Evening all, 

I don't seem to get much time to post these days but am still reading and thinking of you.  

Bexy - What a week you must have had!  Hopefully a plan can be put together for you now and this is bringing you one step closer to your dream. 

Jo - glad your mother was supportive - this is the right thing for you. Relax xxx  My furry friend is currently flat out on the sofa next to me after a run in the park this afternoon. 

Mrs T - Hope AF turns up soon.  So frustrating!! We are aiming for the week of 20th Feb and are keeping everything crossed that we get there this time.

Steceyemma - hope you get a match soon.  It is such a great thing that you are doing.

Dwrgi - glad you have sorted things out date wise.  

Loopy - we are aiming for an IVF/ICSI split too.  You pay for ICSI and then you get a refund of a few hundred pounds if you have the split.

Ravan - I hope Andy hears about the job tomorrow and that it is good news for you. xx

PP - I have acupuncture with Jackie at the clinic and she is great.  I don't find the acupuncture relaxing, and this time I felt it more than usual, but I'm hoping that it will help.  I do find it clears my sinuses!!

Hi Redkay, Kara, Helen and anyone else that I've missed.  xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls!

How are you all??

Hyper-so sorry that you got so close, and it must be so frustrating for you.  Kara's suggestion sounds really good, and certainly worth a shot.  Which steroids would you need to use?  Anyway, hope this all means that you're getting closer to your sticky bean!  Hugs to you! x

Jo-glad that your mum was supportive.  Amazing how people can surprise us when we least expect it!  It sounds like you have a very supportive network of people around you-hopefully they can all help you, and you will know that they are there for you should you need them.  I think you said before that you took your dogs to Ogmore-we took our two huskeys there yesterday.  Practically had my arms stretched to the Porthcawl coast, as they pulled so much, but it was a lovely day out.  Hope you had a nice walk too!

Mrs T-any news?  I'm willing that period to arrive!  xx

Redkay-so interesting that your Spanish doctor said that!  I so wish that we had a database of all this information, so that you didn't find things out so randomly!!  I am glad that you wrote what you did, as I sooooo know what you mean, about people getting pregnant around us by just holding hands, it seems!  I have had to break contact with my own BF as she got pregnant for the second time, after one month of trying and then, despite what she knew about my predicament, telling me about her sore boobs, and burgeoning tummy.  I actually found out she'd had her baby last summer on the same day I discovered that neither of my eggs had fertilized.  I did tell her this and didn't hear anything from her.  Are we an embarrassment, or do people just not know how to deal with us??!!  God, what are we??!  Anyway, I sooooo hope that you get success with your donor egg-you so deserve to be a mum, like everybody else on here!  Big hugs to you hun! xx

Ravan, any news re Andy?  Fingers crossed that something turns up! x
Hi Helen_26, Staceyemma, and everybody else on here!  

Well, AF arrived on Saturday so good to go with the norethisterone on CD21.  It was a very light period, and pretty much all done by today.  Isn't that worrying?  I'm sure the acupuncture has an effect on this, as the length varies but is never any more than three days.  I see Jackie B too, and I never come out feeling relaxed.  I've just decided to keep at it, as it is reported to have such effective results.  But, tbh, if ICSI 2 is unsuccessful, I'm going to give up on it, as it is so expensive, and hasn't made any difference, in a whole year of treatment.  

Anyway, lots of love to you all,

Axxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. I had a dream about Lyndon last night!!!!  I think I was telling OH about his car reg plate and got into my subconscious!!


----------



## staceyemma

Whats on Lydons car plate?
What is Lyndon like? I cant wait to meet him I've only met Amanda and the lovely lady on reception who I handed my 'wee pot' over to in december hee hee she was great!  

Hugs for u all ladies  , still getting to know who is who!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Redkay said it was 'Sperm'!!!  SPE3M  Now that is a man happy in his own skin!

I've spoken to him on the phone and he's seen me in the theatre....  Seems really lovely (quite dishy too!  Ha ha!!).

x


----------



## staceyemma

Wicked   I'll be looking out for his car at next appointment!
Looking forward to meeting dishy Lyndon


----------



## Helen85

Jo- I'm good thanks Hun , you know me too well I'm always on here keeping a eye on all ur progress  xx

Hyper- just wanted to say so sorry to here ur news , sending u millions of hugs xxx


----------



## Ravan

wow hyper! What a few days you must of had.   
Hope Amanda gets back to you soon


----------



## Ravan

JK........................fet  Jan/Feb
Kitty....................ivf  Jan/Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  Feb
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Jan/Feb
Becca.................fet    Jan/Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Jan/Feb
Redkay...........deicsi  Feb
Loopy.................ivf    Feb/mar
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................ivf    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

Done for you Red   quite a list we have now


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry Ravan-mine is EC on week beginning March 12th.  Start norethisterone and stimms Feb.  

Gosh, you must be rolling your eyes now!!  Sorry!


----------



## Ravan

not a problem Dwrgi


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Ravan how are you? Hop all is well


----------



## Ravan

Hi Stacey  Im going slightly insane looking for jobs for Andy,other than that Im good


----------



## Redkay75

Bexy - what a week for you and DH, I'm with everyone else when I say, what a bummer, I'm thinking of you both and sending you all my best wishes,  it sucks but maybe it'll give you more info. for future tries.  

Mrs T - I was angry for me too, but I realise I wasn't able to make that decision and I think on reflection it is for the best. Hope you are all good.

Dwrgi - Glad you got your AF and now have all your dates planned, can't wait til that part. On the other note my periods are a lot lighter now and short I wonder if it has something to do with the low AMH, although I'm certain I ovulated this month as I had cramps around day 14. As for with the rest of the world, I find that I'm also fed up of being the harbinger of bad news...No I'm not preggers yet...Yes I hope it happens for us too... Yes I really deserve it... etc. etc. I'm sure we all get to this place. My closest friend has 3 kids, 5 years old and under and complains all the time about their sleeping habits (eldest sleeps in main bed with Dad and youngest sleeps in eldest's bed with Mum!), behaviour, etc. and I find I just want to scream at the top of my lungs that she made the decsision to have the kids and yes her OH is useless but at least she has 3 beautiful kids and I really don't want to hear it anymore. I then obsess over what I would do different to her, bed time routines, discipline, quality time for each kid to enjoy special time with me, etc. As part of my job I advise parents on strategies to help them cope with their autsic child (in a very simplified description) and I can see them looking at me and thinking "you don't know, you don't have kids", and the same for some of my friends. So I've decided the weekend doesn't begin til I want to get out of bed and then rub it in their faces when they complain about having to get up at 5am    

Staceyemma - I think Lyndons number plate is SPE4M or SP3RM either way it's defo SPERM! Lydon is a  lovely, softly spoken Brummie, with a natty taste for chunky silver rings who seems to be permenantly in scrubs ( which are way too short for his legs) He makes you feel like you embies are the best possible hands.

Ravan - cheers for the update on the list   Hope Andy (mines an Andy too, as was my ex-husband!  ) finds a job soon, when Andy Number 2 (his choice of nickname!) first moved down to Wales from Stoke he could not find a job for love nor money and it really got him down so I understand  how that can be so darn stressful, a bit like TTC you feel like you are doing all the right things but not getting the right results and you just can't out your finger on why! 

Hi to everyone else 

K x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi girlies thanks so much for your fab support.  Have been in touch with Amanda and we're going to have a bash with iui in march instead of icsi  (thanks to Kara's fab suggestion) It's worth a try even though I think it was a bit of a lucky fluke this time, especially given my chocolate and wine diet over Xmas and new year lol xxxx 

Dwrgi so glad you've got your dates chick, it really does help to have a plan and know what is going to happen when   I'm on prednisolone steroids 25g a day, everyone is different though, that's just what Amanda has recommended for me.  As for Lyndon...well it's just great to have a distraction to gaze at whilst you're reclining in theatre lol .... think Mrs T and Kara agree  xxx

Ravan you're doing a brill job on the list.  Any news on Andy's job interview? Really rooting for you both xxx

Stacey you are wonderful doing what you do, you would have such a wonderful feeling if both of you get a bfp, really excited for you xx

Mrs t loads of love and hugs xxxxxx

Jo how you doing chick....keeeeeeep swimming  xxxx

Redkay I have no idea how you keep your mouth shut sometimes, it must be so hard having complaining friends around you...I've thought more than a few times about leaving F'book I'm so fed up of seeing friends scan photos up there and complaints that they've been charged a couple of quid for a scan photo! Try blooming £30k with no scan photo to show for the pleasure !??!? They have no idea but it's good we're all in the same boat and we can have a natter about them  xxxxxx

Kara - how is Tyler, is she better now, hope so xxx

Stacey - enjoy Lyndon he's a real sweetie xxx

Love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies hope you are all well, Im so so so so excited to be part of this group!
How far away is everyone from the clinic Im in Hereford just over an hours drive

xx

Hyperbexy thats great news about the IUI I really hope it works for u xxx  

Dwrgi- How exciting you have dates now! I wish I had a date!  

Jo- Hope everything is going well for you  

Redkay- Ive heard so many good things about Lyndon  

Ravan- I hope Andy finds a job soon its really tough out there looking for work 

Hey Kara and Mrs T hope you're ok
Hello to all my lovely CRGW ladies Kitty Mrscookie moo Becca, Penelope, Loopy, Siany, Sarah, Silver, Dizzy Helen, Seren and Les Sugarxxxxxxxxxxxxx Not very good with personals


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Hyperbexy-thanks for your heads up!  I really can't wait now to start.  I shuld have gone for another cycle sooner than this, but wanted to give DHEA a go, and I'd read that optimum results were seen after 6 months.  But, I do feel that time is against me.  Don't we all?  £30k!  Phew, that is something!  I've recently deleted two ** friends because of scan photos being uploaded-both men, as it goes, showing the world the fruits of their efforts.  Grrr.  

Good luck with the IUI, and then the steroidal help!  I am soooo keeping everything crossed for you!

Redkay-I can imagine your pain and frustration.  What is wrong with these people?  Surely she must know what you are going through too!?  People have a complete lack of awareness, and just care about their own lives, it seems to me.  They really do not know how to deal with us, 'infertile', women!  My partner is doing a Masters in Life Coaching, and I keep telling him with all our experience, and what he has to deal with watching me go through this truly awful journey, he could specialise in fertility coaching!  I feel that we need such support, and people just don't 'get it'!  And this is why we make these truly amazing connections with others online, people who DO 'get it'!  Big hugs to you hun!  I work in the VoG-if you ever want to meet for coffee and a natter or a moan, please pm me! xxx

Staceyemma-I'm near Bridgend, so about 25 minutes drive from the clinic.  I think that an hour's drive to CRGW will be worth it, as they are so fab!  xx

Hello Mrs T, Kara, Ravan (any news on job front?), Pheobs, PenelopePitstop, Siany, Seren, and everybody else!  Hope you're all okay?  Big   to you all!

I've just wandered down to the staff room and a colleague of mine who is on maternity, was there with her three month old.  Crikey-I can't believe it.  And all the younger women were there, cooing away.  I just wanted to SCREAM!!!      

Love to you all,
Axxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I spend all day in an office with a 22 week pregnant lady talking about babies all day long 
But love her she had a miscarriage last year and she has PCOS and was told she had basically no hope of conceiving but she has so Im happy for her inthat way.

My sister has 4 kids..yes 4 and I went to visit her last night and held my one month old nephew I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror holding him and I felt excited but then sad and thought what if thats never me...


----------



## Redkay75

Dwrgi - I know what you mean, one of our LSA's came in last Friday with her 7 week old baby boy and when asked if she could visit the classroom I almost said no but went along with it, I heard her saying ...as I took long sniffs of his head... to one of my team 'she's really broody isn't she' and saw their 'you have NO idea!' look that followed it. Bless them all they really look after me, I have a great team. Where in VoG do you work? I teach at Ashgrove school in Penarth, have done for 10 years and love it! 

Stacey - Your sister has 4, wow that must be difficult although with your age and being fine in yourself your chances should be great.   I find it most difficult with my youngest niece as she looks so much like our side of the family, when she was first born several times I just weeped whilst holding her.
I live in Barry (or as it's affectionately known Basra!) which is about 25-30 mins from the clinic. 

Bexy - Good luck with the IUI it must be nice to be trying something new and less invasive I wish all the luck in the world.

Hi to Kara, Mrs T, Ravan, Jo, PP, Loopy, Sugar (if you're lurking?), Helen85 (I know you'll be lurking  , Siany, Les .......

AFM - 
For all of you who have been waiting on tenderhooks (never had to spell that before!) I have the definitive answer for Lyndon's car reg it is .....  S4ERM ... now we can all relax. Had to pop into clinic this afternoon as Andy realised last night that he hadn't checked his emails since he sent the scans and papers to Spain with the blood test results and ... They're not all there!!!   We have to have a Hep B core test which isn't done on the NHS but noone told us this when we asked, although 'to be fair' it's prob specialised knowledge, so with 7 days until I'm due to start meds we have a 5 working day wait for results which takes us to approx 8 days away aaaah, I just hope they say we can go ahead with starting and send when it comes through. I haven't ranted at Andy as he is doing enough to beat himself up over it. Fingers crossed  

P.S. I'm not usually so ranting and angry I really very smiley but here I feel free to let it all spill out! I think thats good ?


----------



## jk1

Redkay - sending you hugs - hope it all gets sorted xxxx

Bexy - fab news about trying IUI - as Redkay said - its something different and less meds etc i guess so worth a go!!

Love to everyone,

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

My little bro has 5 kids and my older bother 2. All barr one been born since we were ttc and at one point both sil were pregnant and gave birth a week apart! So bloody annoying. Even now my sil ( dhs sis) makes comments like oh I bet u will be jealous and broody once I'm pg with my next. Sometimes a big slap would be good but I just say no no I see way too many postives to stay as we are and I then rub it in that we can have more one or one etc all through gritted teeth.

Ladies on a postive this journey sucks, big time sucks yet the chances of everyone getting their dream is quite high and u will apperiate it in ways that no fertile person would, I promise u this


----------



## Ravan

I 2nd that Kara....you will get there...and you will have a different approach to your children because of the wait.....more caring ,patience and undying love.Not that having children naturally does not give you this,but I think you are more aware........its hard to discribe.....but you wait and see


----------



## Redkay75

Morning ladies, 

I imagine that you absolutely right I've gone from wanting 4 including 2 adopted, to thinking 1 would be great I could spend so much time making their childhood the best it could be. With a possible adoption when they are 5-7 years old. I'm hopeful and looking forward to all the trials and fun that come along with it. 

K x


----------



## jk1

kara and ravan - you're posts made me cry a little!! I can't wait!! xxxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hello lovely ladies, how are we all today?

I'm still waiting for my AMH results to determine which protocol I will be on. Ammanda is chasing them up for me. Fingers crossed they won't be much longer as if I'm doing the long Protocol I should be starting on 9th Feb.


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Bit quiet on here - where is everyone!!

Hope you are all ok - no update from me really - finish tmrw for 7 weeks off for my cycle - just hope it does the trick this time and will be worth all the worrying.  I think i officially have pre-cycle blues at the moment - not sure where they came from or when they are going to leave but they are making me feel just poo!!

Swimming again tonight - a late one though as not going until 9pm - if I'm still awake that is!! 

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend!!

Jo xxx


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, would it be ok to join you? I'm moving to crgw after 2 failed tx ... Starting on 10th Feb I think. Excited as drugs arriving on Wednesday  

Would be nice to share the journey with u... Scared and excited.. feel more positive about the crgw  

Sqwelch x


----------



## Redkay75

Squelch - welcome more the merrier   

Jo - pre cycle blues suck I hope you start to feel the PMA soon, here I'll send you some of mine  

Hi to all,

I have a quick question what does everyone think to the pros and cons of steroid use when you have a defined fertility issue the doesn't necessarily point to immune issues? Hmmmm I'm Latin awake and pondering my different options. 

K x


----------



## Danni162

Hi all

Hope I am ok to join you? I am having my planning appointment on Wednesday with crgw am looking forward to it. This is my first ivf so am hoping you girls can give me some advice over the next few months and we can support eachother. 

Danni x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Squelch and Danni welcome   
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Welcome sq and danni. You will find loads of help here

Redkay my personally feeling after a few failed cycles is to throw everything at it. I have proven elevated nk cells in my uterus but would have tried anything to help increase the chance of success. I did actually have a trial womb relaxant also which they don't even use now


----------



## Dwrgi

Good morning everybody!  Gosh, I am sooooooooooooooo glad it's Friday!

JK-hope you feel a bit better today.  I am soooo impressed with you going swimming at 9!  I'm getting into my jim jams at that time!  I think the whole business of infertility can hit you at a moment's notice, and catch you off guard.  I guess the thing is to be kind to yourself, and to try and go with it.  We are at the mercy of our hormones, and all the sh&t that goes with this business!  Big   to you!  It must be strange being in work knowing you'll be off for 7 weeks!  Hopefully, it will give you the chance to catch up with yourself, and be the magic secret ingredient that you need!  

Redkay-I have no idea about your question.  I think Kara's advice is good-don't leave a stone unturned, and that means no regrets then about any of your treatment.  Btw, I work in the Welsh comp in Barry.  If you want to meet for a coffee any time, I could easily meet you after work if you live in Basra itself!  xx

Welcome to Dannii and Sqwelch, and hello to everybody!!

My meds arrived yesterday.  Does anybody know what I need progyneva (sp?) for and also has anybody used the gel stuff  It all looks so intimidating!

I hope everybody has a great weekend!  Lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Oh jo poor you, it's rubbish when you feel like that, I think we all do just before we're due to start tx, it's the not knowing I suppose.  How was your last day in work? I hope you're late night swim helped the pma, but we're all sending very positive vibes for you, and I for one am determined that it's your time this time.  Big hugs xxxxxx

Danni and sqwel welcome. Sqwel I had tx at bcrm as wel, not a patch on crmw, I think you'll really notice some differences.  Good luck to you both xxx

Kay I haven't been completely immune diagnosed but just throw everything at it including a shed loads of steroids, may as well try it all  xxx

Dwrgiwhoo hoo on the Meds arriving and having a fridge full  the progynova is estrogen ( or oestrogen?!?) helps with getting your lining nice and thick xxx

Have a lovely weekend all xxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi everyone, have my apt for my hysteroscopy private on feb 11th but I have just received letter for Nhs apt for feb 17th so have cancelled private. Hopefully I can get Nhs to get me in quickly! 
Hi Redkay I teach in Barry and have had two pupils in the past go to your school. I also know Chris B as he was my final teaching practice mentor. Dwrgi, I see you teach locally too. I am Welsh co-ord so have been up to you for the Urdd Eisteddfod a few times and also my best friends boy is in year 7. It's a small world in Barry! X


----------



## helen_26

Welcome danni and squel! Good luck!

How long does it take for the meds to arrive? It's just that my AMH results still haven't come back and I need them to determine if I will be doing a long or short protocol. If it's long then I should start DR on 9th Feb. Starting to feel like this cycle will have to be postponed :-(


----------



## jk1

Sqwelch & Dani - welcome ladies and good luck with your tx      

Redkay - thank you for sending me some of your    I have had steroids for all but one of my cycles, although in IVF wales i was on a very low dose so not sure if they would have had any effect really - I think i might be on the highest dose this time but i don't worry about it - has an added bonus for me as it clears my eczema up too so I've started them really early this time!

Amanda - you are right it does catch you when you least expect it sometimes - and yes it was very strange leaving work yesterday knowing I won't be there for 7 weeks - i felt a bit sad but then my old boss was nasty again to me yesterday and reminded me why i'm taking this time out (although i still have some work to finish off so i will be logging on at home next week!!)

Dizzy - I had my hysteroscopy at Llandough when they did my cervical dilation - I wonder if you will have the same Dr as me - if so - she was really really lovely - hope the op date comes through soon - i think i had my appt in Feb and she was going to do it in April but because I wanted my tx in june/july she pushed it back to May for me - so hopefully you won't have to wait too long xx

Bexy - sent you a pm but hope you are ok - I'm ok - just having a mild panic that:
1. my lining will be rubbish today
2. our embryos won't survive the thaw
3. we won't have any left at day 5
4. it will snow on ET day and we won't be able to get to the clinic (!?!?!? I know!!)
5. one line on the blinking HPT (although we are going to have a blood test anyway this time - if we make it that far!)

I'm sure all this is getting harder!! I'm just going to busy myself over the next week or so as much as i can by swimming, dog walking and doing lunch!!

Helen - my drugs normally come quite quickly - I think we paid for ours on the thursday and they delivered the next day - hope your AMH comes back in good time hun - i'm sure it will xxxx

Staceyemma - how are you huni? hope you are ok and still excited!! xx

Siany - where are you!!!  hope you are ok lovely xxxx

Ravan - how are things with you? xx

Mrs T - how are you hun - hope you aren't working too hard!!! xxx

Kara - love the new hair cut - have you got used to it yet? I always find it really weird when you go to wash it and it feels shorter - even if i only have 0.1mm off i swear it feels about 5 inches shorter!! hahaha xxx

Lills & Seren - thinking of you both xxxxx

Lesley - are you still out there? hope you are ok huni xxx

Helen, Emnige, Sammy, Pheobs - hope you are all well lovely ladies!! xxxxx

i am awake but not technically 'up' yet but need to get my bum out of bed in a min as have my scan at 9.30am. I've never had a problem with my lining before but after it not shedding properly a couple of weeks ago i have turned a bit paranoid about it now - please please please let it be ok!!

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? I just have my scan, shopping and have my Best Friends m&d's 40 wedding anniversary tmrw which I am very much looking forward to and will hopefully remove my mind from thinking about my panic items above - at least for a day hey!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jk1

Wow - that was longer than i thought it was going to be!! xxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all,
Yes Jo - I'm still here. Just waiting for my hysteroscopy on the 11th Feb and then I have made an appointment with Amanda for the 20th for a treatment plan. I should know what's happening then and will have more to write. I have been reading the thread daily and keeping track of everyone. Good luck for your cycle.  
I've started walking everyday too (our nearest swimming pool opens in Feb - Trecco Bay!!) trying to get fit for my transfer and I will start swimming too.

Good luck to everyone else on here. I'm thinking of you all.

Les xx


----------



## kara76

Jo all totally normal fears. I do agree that it gets harder, the tx gets easiewr but the emotional side is a *****.. Blood test is a very good idea. What dose steriods will u be on? 

Hiya everyone I'm in work. Getting use to the hair and omg I used way too much shampoo last night lol. Takes all on 2mins to dry which is a godsend


----------



## Siany

Hi everyone,

Soooo glad it is the weekend. 

Jo - hope your scan went well.  Also sending you    .  Do you know how many embryos they will be thawing?  

Helen - your drugs should come really quickly.  They received my prescription on the Wednesday and the drugs arrived on the Friday.  Hope you get your AMH results soon.  Did you have the test at CRGW?

Les - lovely to hear from you.  

Dizzy - hope the NHS doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Ravan, Mrs T - hope you are both ok. 

Amanda - I've been using the testogel for a couple of weeks now.  There don't seem to be any side effects with it and it is ok to use.  A bit of guess work is needed to just use a quarter of the pack, but it absorbs really quickly into the skin. I've also been given progynova for this cycle too.  

Redkay - Have you thought any more about steroids?  

Welcome Sqwelch and Danni.

Hi to everyone else and hope you enjoy the weekend.  xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Jo hope the scan went really well hon, been thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## helen_26

Siani, yeah I had the test at CRGW over 2 weeks ago. Seems to have been some hold up in the lab. Fingers crossed they will be back by Monday.
Also good to know you have'nt had any side effects with the testo gel too as I will be using it.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Lesley - lovely to hear from you - my friend takes her kiddies to the Trecco swimming pool and she said it's loads better than it was when we were young - enjoy your walking - i'm in Nottage tomorrow - going to the Grove for dinner xx

Kara - I'm on 25mg at the moment and will be doubling over implantation - was on 20mg last time so hoping the extra might help!! 

Siany - hope you are all good huni - what is the testogel?  We are going to thaw all 8 that we have left and try and grow them to day 5 - we're just praying these ones are better than the last batch xxx

Hyper - scan went well thank you - lining was perfect and about 10.5mm and Amanda said that anything over 8mm is fine for transfer.  She said i had a good tripple line apparently!

Hope you are all having a good weekend

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - yay, that's great news. When do you think transfer will be?


----------



## jk1

Hi Mrs T - I'm not sure really - Amanda said they'd call today to let me know when they are planning to thaw but she hasn't called yet so will probably find out tmrw or Monday but I think it will be the end of the week or next weekend - how are you? xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bet you can't wait eh? I'm fed up tbh - still waiting for AF to turn up. So desperate to get to FET


----------



## jk1

Oh no - how late is it? x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

10 days! And no natural miracle here, tested to rule it out in the week. Probably just cycle messed up after the miscarriage


----------



## Siany

Jo, so glad your scan went well.  I'm sure you'll have some good ones from your eight embies .    Testogel is testosterone - supposed to help those who have had a poor response previously.  I have to use it for three weeks prior to stimming.

Mrs T, it must be so frustrating waiting for AF.  Have you had any scans recently?  When mine failed to appear, Amanda scanned me and could see that things were getting back on track and that AF would appear in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jk1

Oh i hope it comes soon hun - its so frustrating isn't it - i wonder if they will give you something to make it come if it doesn't show soon x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm gonna contact Amanda on Monday to see what she suggests, can't bear waiting - it drives me bonkers


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi Ladies,

I'm back on the highway! Had our planning session with Amanda yesterday. I too am waiting for my AF to arrive before taking the pill to control my next cycle. It's been 56 days since my last period. Amanda assures me that it's the DHEA that's making my cycles longer and it can stop you from ovulating. 

ICSI #4 is going to be an IMSI cycle. Amanda is chucking everything at me, steriods, intralipids, and a shed load of progesterone to combat my anti progesterone antibodies and a super microscope for the sperm picking. Bring it all on I say! Now has anyone seen my period? I think it was backbacking in Australia last I heard


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Soneasze - glad to hear you've got your plan. I've heard that about the DHEA, although its never done that to me. Hope AF comes home soon! How much is a shed load of progesterone? - Gestone & Cyclogest is it


----------



## jk1

Soneasze - yay!!! good to see you back huni!!!!  I'm having extra progesterone too - although i asked for it - like you feel like we have to throw everything at it now - good luck huni!!! xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Soneazse - DHEA made my cycles longer also but only by a couple of days. Glad you got you plan.   IMSI that sounds like science fiction I find the whole process amazing. 

MrsT - 10 freaking days? What a bummer hope the wicked AF turns up soon, I'm hoping mine is on its way it's due on Tuesday and if it's on time it makes my treatment very satisfyingly in the half term, bonus as I'm only taking a couple of days off this time so that I keep busy rather than obsessing. Have you tried emailing Amanda she has always got back to me so quickly and it could set your mind at rest. 

Jo - hope you fully enjoy your 7 weeks when does your cycle start? 

Siany - I think you ladies have given me the advice I would have given me, throw everything at it!

Hi to evryone else too, Gotta fly dog needs some serious cuddles


----------



## BexyPob

Jo I'm chuffed for you with your lining hon, what on earth is a triple line? Glad it's good though hon, bet you are so excited for them to start defrosting your gorgeous snow babies xxxxxxxx

Sonea sounds as though you had a fab planning session yeay you're on your way  you've beaten my disappearing af record of 58 days thanks to the dhea, it's all worth it though you can have some miraculous results on it xxxxxxx

Mrs t - bless you it's so frustrating with af! Sounds as though it's defo worth speaking to Amanda tomorrow to put her in the picture.  Really hope it's with you soon hon then you can get your snow babies defrosted too, big hugs xxxxxxxxxx 

So for lack of loads of personals I'm supposed to be decorating but hope you're all really well, Bex xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!  How is everybody?  My, it's sooooo cold, are we going to have snow?  But not when Jo is having egg transfers though, please!!!

Mrs T-grr, I hate the witch.  When you want her to show, she doesn't and when you don't want her to show, she's there.  I think it's a very good idea to speak to Amanda, only if just to put your mind at rest.  Hope she comes soon, hun!  xx

Jo-brilliant news about the womb lining, and the tripple line sounds terrific, whatever it is!!!  What a mean boss to be nasty to you on your last day-he can take a running jump, I say!  Hope you're doing your very best to chill out as much as you can, and enjoying the You time that you so deserve.  Big hugs to you!  Roll on next weekend, and HUGE fingers crossed for the Transfer That Will be The One!! xx

Hi SoneaSze, good luck with this cycle-so brilliant that Amanda is doing all she can, and hopefully this is what will make the difference!  

Hi Siany, thanks for the info on testogel.  I am waiting for CD21 to start the norethisterone, but when should I start taking the testogel  I didn't have this, nor the progyneva for cycle 1, so wonder what Amanda is planning.  Oh me oh my, so many things that can go wrong!!  Hope you're okay hun?  Have you started the stimms??  Good luck to you anyway!

Hi Helen_26-I hope you get your drugs soon.  Mine arrived the day after payment too, so it sounds as if you've been very unlucky.  Hopefully not too long a wait now! xx

Hi Kara-your hair sounds lovely and what a blessing to just wash and go, as they say!  I have decided that I'm going to have to stop highlighting mine-I just can't afford to pay the extortionate fees, so will go back to using red dye in a box.  That means the bathroom will be covered in red splotches too, but hey, a bit of modern art won't harm!!  Hope you're okay? x

Hi Les, Lesley, Hyper, Ravan, Squelch, Danni, Staceyemma, Redkay and anybody else I might have missed!  Hope you all have a good week in work!  xx

P.S. What happens when you click to blow a bubble?  Still getting used to this site! Doh!


----------



## kara76

Fab fab lining. Triple lined is basically the best you can get and u can see 3 clear lines on the scan 

Wash and go is really good yet looks better with a little straighening


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Hope you all had a good weekend - its freezing in Barry and we've had some snowy sleeting stuff this morning although its stopped already and didn't settle at all (apart from on the dog when i let her out to pee!!) 

Amanda called yesterday and I have to do my last suprecur and take my pregnyl tonight as they are going to thaw on Friday - I am so scared already - if we go to blast which is what we are hoping for again then transfer will be a week today.  I am going in for my intralipids on Wednesday morning and start the protogest wednesday night then Lyndon will call on Friday.

Had a lovely day y/day with my friend and her kids and had trouble holding back the tears when her mum gave me a big massive hug and wished us good luck for this cycle (made myself cry now........again........!!)  

So much for relaxing I am up and have done all the hoovering - my mum and dad gave us their Dyson y/day as they have a new one - its the one on the ball and i never knew hoovering could be so easy!! going to take it easy for the rest of the day now as decided not to go swimming as would have to walk in the cold and back with wet hair as kev has the car so figured it wasn't a good idea in the end - i have lost 4lbs over the last 5 days though which i'm quite pleased about!! 

Happy Brrrrrrrr Cold Monday everyone,

Jo xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies  

Im wishing you the best of luck Jo  
We've had a bit of sleety snowy stuff but thats it!  

Had an email from Amanda saying shes just waiting to hear back from the recipient to see if they are happy and when they want to start hopefully we will agree egg share soon    

xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Wow ladies I’ve got loads to catch up on, I’ll try my best! (Long Post Warning!!) 

Thanks for posting the article Dwrgi – an interesting read! I too have very light periods and I always wonder if this could be an issues, let me know if you find out any further information it would be interesting to know. I had to laugh at the dishy comment about Lyndon!  

Redkay75yes my boss is a dick, I haven’t started treatment yet but I’m already thinking of ways I can get around appointments and time off I’m going to need to take. I don’t want to tell him anything about our situation. Glad you are feeling better about your job situation hun.

Jk1 hope the time off from work does you good, good luck for this cycle.

Hyperbexy so sorry to hear your news hun    Great news on trying IUI next cycle, it must be great to know this listen to you and do what they feel is right for you at CRGW.

Siany good luck with the IVF/ICSI split do you mind me asking how much you have back from the ICSI? Someone said it was about £300 on top of the IVF is that right?

Ravan I hope Andy finds a job soon hun, keeping my FC for you both.

helen_26 any news on your AMH test? I’m due to have mine done tomorrow – do you know what the level should be? Good luck!

Welcome and good luck sqwelch125!

Danni162 good luck with your planning appointment hun. I’m new to all this too you are certainly in the right place for any questions.

dizzywizzy good luck with the hysteroscopy.

les0090 good luck with your hysteroscopy and treatment planning.

MrsT did you manage to speak to Amanda?

SoneaSze good luck with your next cycle.

Update from me _ I received the letter from the NHS to see the consultant and it’s not until June so we’ve decided to push ahead with the AMH blood test for me, consultation and pelvic ultrasound scan as I’ve only had the 21 day bloods done so far.  I emailed Lyndon on Saturday to ask him about an article I read in the Daily Mail about women going through unnecessary IVF if there are male fertility issues so I wanted to ask about DH seeing an urologist etc. I’ve got to say he emailed me back within a couple of hours and really put my mind at ease as I have so many questions! He said that he doesn’t think that the problem is with my DH as low morphology shouldn’t be preventing us from conceiving as all his other levels are fine.  He seems to think that there either may be an issue with me or if not we’ll be classed as unexplained fertility so I’m anxious to check that everything is ok with me now and really glad that we’ve got the ball rolling.

Can I ask a question – In CRGW they give you a pelvic ultrasound scan with the consultation is this in place of a HSG? Or will I have to have one of those done too? Or will I only have to have one done if something shows up on the initial scan? Has anyone had this done? I’m a little confused what the difference is between a pelvic ultrasound scan and a HSG? Going to have my AMH blood level tested tomorrow x


----------



## jk1

Hi Loopy - good luck huni - the ultrasound shows up the uterus and ovaries etc, I think the HSG is similar to what I had but I had a hycosy (i think that was what it was called) where they inject dye to check for any blockages in the fallopian tubes - assume HSG is a similar sort of thing to check the uterus and tubes but I'm sure one of the girls on here will be able to tell you more - I forget what tests i did and didn't have now!! xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Jo fantastic news on your thaw hon, I'm so excited for you  I know what you mean you can't help but feel scared too, but this is your time lovely lady   xx

Stacey I really hope the recipient is all sorted soon, I bet you can't wait to get going now! 

Loopy I don't blame you for pushing ahead with the tests, June must seem like a long way away to wait, I'm so impatient I couldn't wait that long. Think I had the same as jo and a weird ballon thing blown up in my uterus, blimey that sounds strange now I'm writing it.  Good luck with the tests.

Mrs t, any news lovely? Hope the witch has turned up   xx

Afm our friends who had an ivf baby 2 months ago have asked us to be god parents, absolutely chuffed and teared-up when they asked us - he is the cutest baby ever   love to all xxx


----------



## helen_26

Hiya everyone,
Loopy - Yeah had my AMH results 12.8. So Amanda is going to sort out which protocol I'm going to be on and send out my day to day guide. The lady I spoke to said 12.8 was 'normal'.
A HSG is where they insert a catheta, then inflate a small balloon to keep it in place. Dye is then injected while you are scanned to see if there are any blockages.  Good luck with the AMH test.

Satceyemma -Fingers crossed for you hun.

JK - getting really close now hun. Good luck!

Hi everyone else, how are we all today?


----------



## helen_26

Hyper - Aww that is lovely. We just became god parent to our good friends gorgeous little girl. It's so lovely to be asked.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, watching Super 8 and it's one you really gotta concentrate on!

Jo - brilliant news, hope you are chilling out now that you are a lady of leisure, lol. Nearly there hun xxx

Hyper - such an honour to be asked isn't it. Just another confirmation that you will make fab parents soon xxx

Hi everyone else, will catch up better tomorrow. Still no AF here, emailed Amanda today because I didnt get chance to phone today. Will keep you posted


----------



## Ravan

Just a quicky from me   got so much to read back on....again lol

JK1 will be thinking of you this week,got everything crossed that its going to go well for you...almost there  

After all the c.v's Andy sent off(over 65 in total)....he starts a new job on monday!Still in carpentry but he's happy...life can continue now lol

thankyou all for thinking of us,love you and big hugs xxx


----------



## Ravan

Hurry up Mrs T! That a/f is taking a while


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay Ravan, that's such a relief for you both. FET soon then?


----------



## Ravan

Im due 14th and scan the same day  (hospital from ectopic scan)as long as its all ok will book day 10 scan the same day! Scary


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh, scary but exciting. How many frosties have you got Hun? I've got 3 and I'm gonna have transferred as many as survive the thaw


----------



## Ravan

4 for us,but thinking of taking them all out and putting best 2 back......if the other 2 survive they will be re-frozen.This is our last go EVER so if its ment to be it will happen,if not Im so blessed with Sam that Im ok with it.....plus after now 16 years of tx I think Im done   Are you putting all 3 back if they make it?You are very brave


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sounds like a great plan. Wow, 16 years of tx! My niece is just about to be 12 and we've been ttc since before she was born - makes me feel old..

Yep, I'll go for all 3 - two aren't very good quality so the risk of triplets is very low should all 3 survive. And only 1 of 3 made it for a bit last time so I'm a bit brave, not very brave lol. To be honest Hun I haven't got much time left at my age so I'll be happy with whatever I get


----------



## Ravan

Me niether Im 38 in march lol our 1st tx was 1996 seems like forever ago now.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It was forever ago, lol. Hope this is the one for you huni


----------



## Ravan

And for you...would make a fantastic xmas


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wouldn't it just, after the particularly awful Christmas just gone. Although I might still be waiting for AF at Christmas!


----------



## jk1

Ravan and Mrs T - here's to 2012's cycles hey - they better be the ones!!


----------



## Ravan

JK1 we are depending on you to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks jk1for the info I was hoping that the pelvic ultrasound scan might have been in place of the HSG I suppose I’ll have to wait and see what they say at the consultation.

Hyperbexy yes June seems like such a long way off so we’re pressing ahead. I also spoke to our GP yesterday and he’s going to write another letter as I don’t think they have taken all my DH’s SA’s into consideration as the referral letter was sent before the last one was back and that was the one they marked to say fertility treatment is needed. It’s so nice to be asked to be a god parent – congratulations!

helen_26 glad you had your AMH test back and all was ok. I’m still a bit confused about the reason they decide on long or short protocol.

Mrs T what was the film like?

Ravan congratulations on Andy’s new job!!! Good luck with your treatment I really hope it works for you.

Just another question ladies do you need a HIV/Hepatitis B and C blood test before you start treatment? I’m sure I was told this at the open evening have you all had it done? Our GP has said he will do it so that would save us a bit of money but he’s scared me half to death saying how it will affect life insurance and the implications it could have on our lives!!! 

Well supposed to have my AMH blood test down today but my stupid car wouldn’t start! I had to ring and cancel and I’ve booked in again for tomorrow morning. I hope it starts tomorrow, it looks as if I’m messing them about, which I’m not was so gutted not to be able to go this morning x


----------



## Danni162

Hi loopy

Hope you get I your appointment tomorrow 

Yes before any treatment you have to have the HIV and heps tests we had ours at the go does save money. Took about 1 week to get results. 

I am in the clinic tomorrow for my planning appointment am so nervous.

Danni x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ohh good luck Danni162 I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow.
Can I ask did you have a pelvic ultrasound scan with your 1st consultation? Also did you have to have any other further tests such as a HSG afterwards?
I'm trying to work out cost and how long it will take from 1st consultation to treatment.

Thanks x


----------



## Ravan

Loopy if your g.p will do the tests get them done asap!More gps refuse now....mine did
Good luck tomorrow Danni


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Ravan thanks for the info. Our GP said that he couldn't give us the blood tests for fertility treatment but he said anyone can request the blood tests for other reasons so I think he's turning a blind eye to the real reason we're having them done. My husband is a teacher so we're planning to go in together in half term I'll make sure I'll book them in an soon as I can x


----------



## helen_26

Loopy - Deffinately get the bloods done. We were lucky too and our GP did them for us.  I had a pelvic ultrasound with my first consultation, but didn't need any other tests as had them all before.

Danni - Good luck for tommorow hun

Just paid for my meds, which are being delivered Thursday. Yayy, it's happening!!


----------



## Danni162

Thanks all 

I did not have a scan in my first initial appointment. Maybe I will have one tomorrow in the planning appointment.

Dani x


----------



## jk1

Helen - yay!! xxx

Danni - good luck for your appt tmrw - i'm at clinic too tmrw xxx

Ravan - no pressure then!! hahaha xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Iwas lucky and got all tests at GP AMH etc... I asked and luckily they said yes!
I had a pelvic ultrasound at my first appt with the lovely dildocam 
It was fine  

Hope everyone is ok!
Really wish my phone would ring to say my recipient has said yes go ahead!  


xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Danni162 and jk1 good luck with your appointments tomorrow ladies.

I'm keeping my FC that my car will start so that I can get my AMH bloods done.

Staceyemma I had to  at the dildocam comment! Hope you get the phone call soon x


----------



## staceyemma

Hope everythin goes well with your amh blood test  
Fingers crossed car starts! Xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Mrs T - Super 8 is ace isn't it, it felt reminiscent of 80s kids against the whorld movies like The Goonies.

Ravan, Yay for Andy getting a job, and as Jo said, 'No pressure then!'  

Loopy - There are things they know and can guess at from a pelvic u/s for example, cycsts and the size can suggest things like AMH level small eggs may suggest low AMH as few eggs left, whereas HSG is how the check to see if your tubes are blocked.. It didn't hurt during for me, but bloody cramped to high heaven after   I had an old doctor tell me that about life insurance and the blood tests but if you can explain them then I can't see why they can take that into account.  

Jo - How's our lady of leisure?  

AFM - AF started yesterday (sorry Mrs T to make you jealous!) so now on 6 HRT (oestrogen tabs) and 1 x injection of Cetrotide a day, getting excited now just waiting for Spain to get back for dates of fertilisation and transfer so I can booked flights and tell my ever patient bosses when I'm disappearing. 

RE: Barry tea party I'm definitely up for a meet but am absolutely chocka this side of Half term and then away over Half term so would be up for a cuppa and a chat any time after that, anyone else up for it?

K x


----------



## jk1

Redkay - i was a proper lady that lunches today!!  met my friends for lunch and i went shopping for orange items of clothing today - it being the colour of fertility - luckily orange is in at the moment and i got lots of things to wear over my 2ww - including a pair of orange pants for ET day!!! hahaha I'm up for a mini meet in Barry if there are a few of us!! xxx


----------



## helen_26

Jk - retail therapy always does some good!

I've just spoken to Amanda and i'm booked in for ec week of 12th March.


----------



## jk1

Helen - fab news huni - it will be here in no time!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - yep, no pressure to get the ball rolling with bfps. Hope the orange does the trick, a good excuse to go shopping if nothing else!

Loopy - hope the car starts tomorrow, what a pain.

Danni - good luck for your appt, it's great to have dates penciled in

Helen - yay to the drugs arriving on Thursday and having your date for tx

Staceyemma - hope you get the call soon, waiting is so hard isn't it.

Redkay - yeah it was very 'The Goonies'. DH was laughing his head off cos I almost jumped off the sofa a few times. Ooh, I am jealous of your AF starting! So exciting to get your dates soon. 

Bexy - how are you my lovely?

How's everyone else. Is any having tx at the mo other that Jo? I thought we had quite a list for Jan/Feb but I can't remember who!

Afm you guessed it, still no AF. Grr and arrgghh! Amanda emailed back to say give it another week and if it hasn't arrived I'll go in for a scan to see whats going on. So I am trying my best to be patient, and not doing a very good job, lol


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - Grrrrr to no AF      who used to do the AF dance on the other thread - i'm sure someone did!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I know. JosieJo did one for me the other day but it didn't work


----------



## Siany

Jo  - Sounds sooo lush to be lunching and shopping.  Good that you are keeping occupied and also relaxing.  I have everything crossed for you and the first of the bfps! I think we should all start wearing orange.  I like the idea of orange pants!  xx  

Redkay -    You are on your way!!! How much time are you having off?  Unfortunately our treatment is falling the week after half term so I have had to ask my headteacher for time off.  

Ravan - so glad Andy has a new job and treatment is back on track.

Mrs T - Come on AF!  We'll all do a dance for you if it'll help!

Dwrgi - looks like our plans are carbon copies!  Do you know when you start using the gell?  I stop taking the Norethisterone on Thursday and then I'll be waiting for AF.

Loopy - it October it was £3245 for the ivf/ICSI split.  You paid £3595 (ICSI) and had a £350 refund if you then had ivf/ICSI split.  I hope the car starts tomorrow and you get your test done.

Helen -   so glad you have got your drugs sorted.  That's when it feels real that treatment is happening and it is good to have a date too.

Soneasze - good luck for ICSI 4.  If I see  your AF, I'll send her home!

Staceyemma - hope the phone rings soon.

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Redkay75

Siany - I have decided that this time I'm going to have minimal time off but take it easy with no extra projects. I always seem to be obsessing during the 2ww and I don't think it does me much good. I'm very lucky that it falls in half term so it means I may miss 1 day before hols and 2 days after as we've got to be there for fertilisation and I decided not to fly for 48 hours after transfer. When I did own egg treatment I found I missed a few of days before EC depending how uncomfortable my swollen ovaries were, between EC and ET and then took the 2 ww off first time but then got BFP with a loss soon after so missed 5 weeks in all. The 2nd tx fell in summer hols. CRGW reccomend 48 hours bed rest and 4 days light duties after ET. Spanish clinic reckons it makes no difference what so ever so I decided I'm gonna give the latter option a go this time, you never know it might save my sanity. Although it might not go to plan, it helps that I have a team of 4 LSAs in my class and we are all very supportive of each other so they will definately cut me some slack. 

What do you want to do? 

K


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - bring on the AF dance. 

I went back to work the day after my day 5 ET last cycle, which was my most successful. Amanda was happy for me to go back straight away as long as I wasn't rushing around too much. It really helps the 2ww pass quickly. You've got to do what's right for you, everyone is different


----------



## Ravan

JK! yep no pressure  

Redkay I say carry on as normal (keeps the blood flowing) day after e/t for Sam I was at an iron maiden concert  will be following your tx  

Mrs T....the banana dance always worked for me...      or the   usually gets it going  

Loopy good luck tomorrow

Sainy a big fat  for you  

Helen great to hear of definate dates....roll on march!  

Stacey wont be too long now,bet they want the ball rolling now too  

Danni how did it go today?

Looks like things are moving for everyone  

Hope your all excited  

hugs to all   big hugs,theres a lot of us


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks staceyemma the car started and the AMH is all done!

Thanks Redkay75 for the information I was hoping I might get away without having a HSG lol! Some people on there seem to have another test rather than the HSG that does the same thing? Not sure what it’s called. Glad you are looking forward to Spain does your boss know you are going yet?

Jk1 I had to laugh at the orange pants for EC but what a great idea! I’ll have to start wearing something orange.

helen_26 yay for EC date, it won’t be long.

MrsT how annoying that AF is messing you about I hope she makes an appearance soon so you begin treatment.

Siany thanks for the info on prices. Someone on another thread suggested I should wait and go through the NHS as IVF takes a few times to work and I may end up not being able to afford any more treatment and the NHS won’t help me then. I know it could be true but really didn’t want to hear it, I’m hoping it will work sooner rather than later and i don’t think I could cope with another 2 year wait for treatment.

Raven I love the banana dance how did you do it? I’m still learning   and thanks for the message of support.

Well AMH blood test was fine, I should have the results back in 7-10 days so keeping my FC that its good news.  I’ve also booked our 1st consultation in for the 15th February so only 2 weeks today yay! So nice to be moving forward at long last x


----------



## Ravan

loopy when you press reply....the smiley are above where you write,just click more


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is ok - nearly the weekend!!

I had my intralipids today - went in at 10.20am and came out at 1.10pm!!  The Dr tried to get the tube in the side of my left wrist but it didn't go in properly and i started crying and had to lie down as felt sick!! hahaha I am such a baby when it comes to things going into my veins, we eventually got it in the back of my right hand - after a lot of blood which went dripping all over the duvet and down the side of the bed!! 

Intralipids were fine - they look like milk and are just cold thats all - fingers crossed they are what we have been missing all this time!!

After that trauma - i also started my prontogest injections today - ouchy - kev did the same thing as last time - froze my bum with peas then injected in a different place altogether - Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Next hurdle is Friday - thaw day......eeeekkkkkk - scared,

I have started wearing items from my orange collection today!! hahaha (not the pants they are for ET day only - if we get that far!!)

Love to you all,

Jo xxx


----------



## Danni162

Evening all

Been for appointment today feeling in really high spirits.

I am waiting for af to arrive in 2 weeks then will start the pill.

Mrs t- hope your af shows soon must be frustrating
Loopy - glad your car started today - did not think mine was going to this morning it was so cold.

Hope everyone else is well 

Danni x


----------



## jk1

Danni - glad your appt went well and yay!! to starting so soon!! xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo don't freeze the area , in a way it makes the muscle tense and pools the liquid and can cause lumps. I always did mine laying down and make sure the needle goes it dead straight, I also stetched the skin and this reduces the nerve endings. The intralipids sounds a little tricky after not finding the vein, you poor girl.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - love the bananas, I'll let you know if they work, no signs yet..

Loopy - glad you got your test done and your appt booked, so exciting to get started

Jo - Ive had my intralipids in the crook of my arm (so nobody can see the bruises!), it's been ok but I've had blood spurts over jeans, dressing gown, floor..Ooh nearly at Friday, scary but exiting times. We are all behind you 

Danni - glad your appt went well and you've got your plan, us ladies love


----------



## Redkay75

Loopy - you can have private treatments whilst also waiting for NHS as they see that by allowing this chances are you may save them money by not needing an NHS treatment. It just gets you on the road quicker. My boss knows all about my treatments and is very supportive, thank goodness. 

Ravan - don't give Andy ideas he has said we need to go see Iron Maiden instantly, trust him to pick that piece of info. out. 

Jo - definately don't freeze the area as Kara says it makes it worse. 

AFM - my cycle is now day 3 and I got all my dates today with fertilisation on valentines day, dead romantic for Andy to be having relations with a pot!   with ET is on the 17th meaning a 3 day transfer, I'm so excited to have my dates, my heart went into overdrive! I'm confused though as I assumed they would do a blast transfer as it offers better chances, I have asked if they go to blast. But still excited and booked the 2 days after half term I need off. 

K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo K x


----------



## kara76

Yay that's wonderful news about dates.


----------



## Emnige

Redkay, yay, fab news, sending you lots of pma     

Jo, glad intralipids went well, wishing you all the best for Friday xxx

Hope everyone is ok, sending you all lots of pma


----------



## jk1

Oh no!! I've always frozen my bum doing the gestone hahaha, no wonder it hurts!!  I'll try on friday with no freezing - sounds ouchy too though!! Hahaha x x


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi Ladies
I did post the other day but been so busy havnt had chance to get back on, hope you are all ok?

My drugs arrived today ... yippeeeee !! Start down regs on 10th Feb with e/c planned for week 12th March (gulp) third time lucky   ... cant believe gotta do it all again  

Just a quick question, in my box was Progynova? says to take 3 a day but this wasnt mentioned by Amanda so no idea when I should  take them or even if I should take them.. has anyone else had these tablets?

Sqwelch x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Squelch - yippee to the drugs arriving! Progynova is oestrogen. Amanda will let you know when to take - usually after ET I think but can be used before to help the lining.


----------



## helen_26

Woohoo squelch - we are cycling the same time. My drugs are being delivered tomorrow.

Danni - Glad your appointment went well.

JK - Glad the intralipids went well. 

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## Ravan

Helen I bet you'll be excited for the postman knocking  
Danni looks like we will be cycling together my a/f due in 2 weeks too  
JK glad it went well...in the end  
Mrs T         your daily dance   
Red my Andy read what you wrote and said......do it do it do it Iron maiden is a must!And added Sam implanted to power slave     

Sqwelch I better add you to the list  

Kara big fat sloppy snogs  

Hugs to all


----------



## Ravan

JK........................fet  Feb
Kitty....................ivf  Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  Feb
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf  Feb 10th    E/C  12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Feb
Becca.................fet  Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Feb
Redkay...........deicsi  Feb
Loopy.................ivf    mar/april
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


----------



## sqwelch125

Mrs T - thanks for the info  

Helen - yey, are you starting down regs on 10th Feb too  

Ravan - yes please add me to the list....  

Off to get some shut eye now, speak to you soon.

Nitey nite 

S x


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - so glad for you with the twin girls just like an your sis! 

Jo - I found if I leant on the kitchen work top or lied down then I didn't flinch away an dint even feel it going in. 

Ravan - power slave that made snort my cup of herbal tea!    Good work on the list. 

AFM - got an answer from the clinic about the 3 day transfer, the usually just do that with SET or own eggs but the chances of twins are too high with DE! Very interesting. I'm taking progynova 6 a day at the mo (as I'm also injecting certotide to turn off my ovaries) but I'm taking it right up to OTD so would imagine with OE cycle you would take around ET.


----------



## Ravan

Red....Andys singing....."I dont want to die,Im a God,why cant I live on!"  He said Sam listened.....I said No,he was just hiding from the volume


----------



## Love2BaMum

jk1good luck with your treatment hun, I hope tomorrow is ok.

Danni162 so glad you are in high spirits can I ask why do you have to take the pill? All this is new to me sorry.

MrsT yes its all starting to get exciting!!

Redkay75 I'm sorry if I'm being a bit dim but I thought that if you paid for private fertility treatment then you were no longer allowed to have treatment on the NHS is that right? Glad you have all your dates through.

sqwelch125 glad all your tablets have arrived.

Ravan can you amend me to March/April please I think I'm going to have to wait for my new holiday year before I begin treatment so at least I can book some time off to recover then. Ha ha I've just discoverd the [more] button at the top of the page!!!!   

Can I ask a quick question ladies...when I have my 1st consultation and the pelvic ultrasound scan is it internal? Just want to get myself mentally prepared lol! Also how long does the 1st consultation take and what do you go through? Do they suggest which treatment you need there and then? I'm still hoping we may be able to try IUI first.
Thanks x


----------



## jk1

Hey loopy - good luck with your consultation - yes it is internal but doesn't hurt huni - and they give you a sheet to cover your modesty!! xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks jk1 I hate smears etc but I suppose I'm going to have to get used to having my bits of show! i think our consultation is with Amanda will she do the pelvic scan too? Thanks x


----------



## Sarah411

Hello ladies, havent posted for a while as didn't feel I had anything to add as nothing was happening. Now I'm excited have all the drugs etc ready for when af arrives and e/c booked for week of 12th March.

It's nice to read how everyone is and nice to see that I will be cycling with a few of you ladies at the same time. Getting my body prepared have had no alcohol since Xmas and I'm on my vitamins also.

I wanted to check  have any of you ladies had acupuncture? Didn't do it on last cycle but have read that it has some benefits.

Well I'm off to work now hope you all have a lovely day and I will catch you all later

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Loopy - yes - Amanda normally does my scans for me so I would think she will probably do yours especially if you have your consultation with her xx

Sarah - Good luck for EC huni xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Another question ladies how long does the 1st consultation take? I've just found out that I've got a meeting with head office the same day so I'm going to be rushing back to work   x


----------



## helen_26

Hi Sarah - That makes 4 of us all booked in for EC that week!!  I have'nt had accupuncture but have also been thinking about it for this time round.  Not 100% convinced it is for me though.

Loopy - Our 1st Consultation took about an hour. I guess it all depends on your history/ tests etc. Ammanda is very thorough though.


----------



## Redkay75

Loopy- when I spoke to Janet Evans at IVF Wales 2 years ago she said that having private treatment whilst waiting for NHS was ok and I'm pretty sure that a few of the ladies on here have done that. In theory until you have a BFP there is no need to tell the NHS that you have had private treatment if you wish but that might hinder proper decision making. I would check as I'm certain oh are entitled to your 2 gos regardless as long as you fit into their physical and medical restrictions such as BMI. 

K x


----------



## kara76

While waiting for nhs treatment u can self fund one cycle, if u self fund 2 , 1 nhs go with me forfitted if u self fund 3 you forfit all nhs cycles. Wrong yes, totally wrong but this is what they say. Not telling them about self funded cycles is commiting fraud! Again something I really don't agree with but be aware this is a public forum !!!


----------



## Redkay75

Kara - what a crock, they're weasley b******ds in the NHS, if you have low AmH you may not be able to wait. For using DE I have seen people wait from 2006 and then have to give up and self fund. Surely f you are entitled, you should be entitled the same as anyone else. Grrrrrr

P.s. not shooting the messenger


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say loads and loads of luck for the morning Jo. I will be waiting for your news xxx

Ps More bananas please Ravan! Still no sign. Bexy suggested we all do the chicken song to bring it on. Umm, not sure that'll work, lol


----------



## kara76

I know hun and I totally agree with u and atm I'm compling letter fro my mp around this and other issues, if u wana put some words down on paper do. 

In sweden they get 6 full cycles and even if they have a child they are entitled to the remaining cycles


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Btw totally agree re the self funding, hence why I've spent £24k cos I can't afford to wait. We could all move to Sweden, but Ive heard it's pretty cold there at the mo!


----------



## Sarah411

Hi Helen wow 4 of us. I've enquired about acupuncture as I've had some good feed back from friends who have used it so I'm booked in with Jackie who does it at CRGW for my first on the 15th feb.

On the subject of NHS I think it is disgusting the way we get treated it's all so unfair. If it hadn't of been me pushing things we wouldn't be where we are now IVF Wales told us that my DH would never father a child and would need donor sperm if we wanted a child and then removed us off the list, I'm so glad I knew Lyndon and asked for a second opinion and here we are today on our second cycle if icsi and seeing as I did get my BFP last time but sadly miscarried that my DH can father a child. I'm on my soap box now ladies sorry!!

Mrs T I'm doing the dance for af to arrive
Jk good luck hunnie.
Ravan can you change me to ICSI please

Hello to all you other lovely ladies

Sarah xx


----------



## Siany

Mrs T -    .  I find that planning a  usually brings the witch on.  You don't have to do it - just think it!!

Jo - will be thinking of you and your snow babies tomorrow. xxx   

K - so good to have dates sorted.  Perhaps you should provide Andy with candles and soft music for his Valentines deed.    
Parents Evening has been planned for me for the Monday and Wednesday following our treatment so I don't know whether to warn my boss that this might be a no no for me if treatment falls at the end of the week.  

Loopy - our consultation lasted about an hour and Amanda did the scan.

Sqwelch  - I also have progynova in my box and when I asked Amanda she said it was for 'later on'.


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quick quickie from me .... V busy!

Jo sending loads of orange coloured love for tomorrow, I've got it all crossed for your thaw hon. Sorry your intralipids were a bit traumatic, but well worth.  Big hugs xxxx

Mrs t I'm still doing the chicken song for you, interspersed with the macarana! Xxxx

Love to all and sorry for lack of personals xxx


----------



## kara76

Omg jo its the big thaw tomorrow woo hoo good luck


----------



## helen_26

Had my meds delivered today and also had progynova in my box (was wondering what they were for). I didn't have the testo gel in there though.  We are in clinic tomorrow so will ask Amanda about it then. 
We are transferring the frozen straws from IVF Wales to CRGW tomorrow. Fingers crossed nothing goes wrong.

Mrs T - I'll join in the dance and hope it helps             

Jo - Best of luck for tomorrow hun.


----------



## Sarah411

Just popping in to say Good Luck to JO for tomorrow.   xx


----------



## jk1

Awww thank you ladies!! I'm scared, nervous and excited all at the same time, just got home from swimming so hoping I've tired myself out enough to sleep tonight!!

Until tomorrow..........

Love to you all,
Jo

Ps I am wearing orange and took my orange swimming towel today! Hahaha x x x x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you? Haven't been on for a while as I have been trying not to think about treatment for a while. 

First ivf icsi at crmw - I started taking the pill b4 Xmas then started down regulating on 20th jan. got my first scan with Amanda on Monday and egg collection provisionally booked for 20th feb.

I would appreciate any advice you can give on anything I should be doing or taking thxat will help.....

Thanks xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Just a quicky,

Jo- all the best for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you, so as the big freeze hits Europe we're all focused on the big thaw! 

Sarah- Accupuncture I found was excellent for relaxing particularly around treatment and Jackie is lovely! IVF Wales told me could only get pregnant using Donor eggs and then swiftly followed it with if I lost some weight I would probably get pregnant naturally! I did get preggers with my eggs but it didn't last and now I got impatient whih is why I'm having donor eggs. Good luck for that straw transfer! 

Sainy- does your boss know about the tx? I can't remember what you said just that he's a d... Not very supportive  I would tell but everyone and their situations are different. 

WBW- welcome I'm really not the best as this time I'm just living life normally but some people swear by lots of protein, iron, selenium (for bloke before and women after transfer, found in brazil nuts!) loads of other things I can't remember right now but I'm sure the others will chip in 

Hi to all else 

K x


----------



## lillsbills

Hi All, sorry for not posting for an age, still feeling down in the dumps and don't want to be a misery with you guys, but I needed to say good luck to Jo and dh for tom. I have been keeping an eye on you all and hope to come back with some pma shortly.
Hi to all our new friends, wonderful ladies on here that help you get through anything, watch the one who goes by the name Ravan, she gives a mean kick up the bum when required xx
Good luck Jo, thoughts are with you x x


----------



## PixTrix

This is for you Mrs T!!!!! Seems you've been missing Miriams famous bush dance, if this doesn't work I'm going to come and dance for you!!

Wishing you loads of luck for the big thaw today Jo, will be checking in for news


----------



## Redkay75

That was amaaaaaaaaaaaazing to wake up to   I love it x mrsT fingers crossed that does it for you! I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ha ha, love it Pix. Havent seen that for ages. Surely that's gotta work!

Good luck Jo x


----------



## Ravan

hahahaha that should do it for you Mrs T

Lills how are you,been thinking of you  Take all the time you need....not too long though I'd love to see your name back on the list  Any plans?


----------



## kara76

Omg I forgot about miriams famous bush dance lol mrs t this will work

Lill hi and it nice to see you post


----------



## Sarah411

Morning ladies,

Thanks Redkay75 I'm hoping it will relax me. Good luck with everything do you know when it's all happening yet?

JO thinking of you Hun. X
Welcome Welshbird Wales you will find lots of info on here and all the ladies are lovely.

Mrs T how are you today any news on af yet! 

Hello to everyone sorry if I've missed anyone.

Anyone know where I can buy orange pants ready for e/c

Off to work now armed with all my info and schedule to do when I'm bored lol

Catch you all later 

Sarah xx


----------



## Danni162

Mornig all

Good luck for today jo  hope all goes well

Yeah raven we will be at the same stage  can't wait for af to show never thought I would say that! Lol

Loopy - scan was internal and was fine - you take the pill to turn off your cycle with the injections.
Welcome welsh bird  
Has anyone been for an initial consultant appointment on the Nhs? Do they do Any testing on the day? 

Hope everyone is well 
Danni x


----------



## Emnige

Just wanted to pop on the thread to wish Jo all the luck in the world for today, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## jk1

Morning ladies - Pix I love love love the dance - I knew there was someone who used to do a big dance to get our AF's going!! hahaha

Sarah - I got my orange pants in new look - they have flowers on them - quite nice for what essentially are orange pants hahaha xxx

Not sure what time they will call - have my orange socks on today and my fertility rose quartz (x2!!)!! hahaha

Jo xxxx


----------



## jk1

Lyndon just called - he has thawed the first three and all ok and it going to continue with the other 5 which will take an hour or so, he said if I hear nothing then they are all ok.............Eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!! xx


----------



## PixTrix

yay that is fab Jo. Oo know exactly the feelings you are going through now, I hated thaw day, but all turned out well! Good luck


----------



## jk1

Thanks Pix - and thank you for the advice on the supplements - i stopped the bee one as it makes sense what you said - even if not scientifically proven!! lol xx


----------



## jo1985

Whoop jk so happy ill b pupo soon x


----------



## Love2BaMum

WelshbirdWales wishing you the very best of luck for your treatment hun. I have my 1st consultation on 15th Feb and I’m already feeling nervous about it all.

Ohh Redkay75 I do hope you are right, it would be great to have the NHS as a backup plan because we can only afford a couple of tries at CRGW before our savings run out.

Sarah411, Mrs T, Redkay75 and kara76 I totally agree that the NHS system is rubbish. I think if you self-fund you should still be entitled to your 2 tries on the NHS. Me and DH have saved hard to self fund and after a couple of tries (If we’re not successful) we’ll be left with no money, no baby and no treatment available with the NHS.

Thanks kara76 for the info do any of you ladies know where I can check for definite about this? My understanding was one private IVF go means one less NHS try?

MrsT I hope she arrives soon hun can’t believe she’s messing you about!

PixTrix I really love the dance too made me lol!

Thanks for the info Danni162 I’m still getting confused/used to all the different things that are involved with IVF but at least I’ll be well prepared!

Thanks for the info Siany, I’ve okayed the time off with my boss so I’ve got 2 hours in total for the consultation and to get back to work which usually takes half an hour.

Good luck helen_26.

Jk1 great news!!!! 

Another question ladies I have my 1st consultation on 15th Feb realistically how early could we begin treatment?
AfF is due for me at the end of March and I was relaly hoping to get started then as I'll have more annual leave that I'll be able to use in April x


----------



## jo1985

Treatment meet tom 1pm harvester btidgend by mc arthur glen . be nice c u all


----------



## kara76

I can assure u one self funded cycle is allowed. I know the ins and outs of it as I campaigned for the nhs funding yet u cud check with ivf wales


----------



## Emnige

Yay, fab news Jo xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks kara76 that's great to know I didn't think this was the case so its mafe me feel a little better.

Does anyone know how long it takes (roughly) from 1st consultation to starting treatment? Thanks! x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news Jo, you'll be pupo really soon. Remember, no pressure, lol. What's this about stopping supplements, do tell as I'm on just about everything again at the mo ready for a fresh cycle if I need it


----------



## jk1

Hi Mrs T - I asked about the bee propolis one that i've been taking - it boosts the immune system, but the steroids are trying to suppress the immune system so I stopped taking it - Pix pointed it out to me and it makes sense so I stopped them xx


----------



## kara76

Jo get news on thje thaw


----------



## jk1

Hi Kara - no news - we are assuming that all went ok and hopefully they will call us tomorrow to let us know when ET will be xx


----------



## kara76

I would say all went fine. Were they day 3 embryos?


----------



## jk1

no they are day 2's so assume ET will either be tmrw or Monday


----------



## kara76

Cool so yep ur right et either tomorrow or monday. U thawing all and hoping to take to blast?


----------



## jk1

yes they have thawed all 8 - i think thats why Lyndon called this morning to make sure we hadn't changed our minds about thawing all but i think its the right thing to do to give us the best chance


----------



## kara76

I would do the same, any good enough can always be refroze


----------



## jk1

Yeah thats true - although last time we didn't have any left to re-freeze but then i guess they would never have come to anything anyway - i hate waiting  xx


----------



## kara76

Exactly hun.


----------



## sammy75

jk, just wanted to pop on to wish you lots of luck for your fet and i will be praying for your little embies.

massive good luck to all you ladies waiting to start treatment or are cycling atm and sending you all lots and lots of    .


----------



## Sarah411

Yay JO so pleased thaw went well. Thanks for the orange pants advise where to buy I shall be there tomorrow to get some lol. Keep us updated on et Hun.

How is everyone else on this freezing cold day. Brrrrrr

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - thanks for the info, yeh that makes sense. Hope you manage to sleep tonight, it's so hard waiting for news. Loads and loads of luck 

Shattered tonight after a long week in work, still no AF yet but will be watching the dance regularly!


----------



## BexyPob

Jo fab news chick, be thinking of you tomorrow for phone call and sending loads and loads of fab orange vibes xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Jo - so glad everything went to plan today. xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Jo - GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW! 

LOL - AF Dance, nice one!

Mrs T - still in the same boat i'm afraid. Day 64 still no period.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Soneasze - wow, felt sure it would've come for you by now. Feel fee to share my AF dance, lol. Amanda said she would scan me next week if it still hasn't showed. Have you spoken to her ?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - any news?

Well I'm thrilled to report that Pix's dance worked. AF is here, and the countdown begins. Yay


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - only a couple of weeks till your c section, your must be getting darn excited, hope all goes well for you! it doesn't seem that long ago we were all waiting nervously together.

Jo - Whoop whoop, could be today or Monday wow you must be so excited.

Soneasze - Hang on in there. 

Mrs T - so happy you are now on your way!  

AFM - have stinking cold coming on and feeling like staying in bed all day but can't as I have lots to do!

K x


----------



## helen_26

Yay Mrs T !!!!

Jo - how's things? Any news?

soneasze - What a pain! Hoping it shows soon for you hun.

AFM - We transferred DH's frosties over to CRGW yesterday with no hitches. My day to day guide finally arrived this morning and I start down regging on 9th Feb with my baseline booked in for 28th Feb. All feeling so real now. Here we go again!!!

How is everyone elso doing? Any snow?


----------



## Emnige

Redkay, not long to go indeed! I agree, it doesn't seem like long ago we were waiting together but I have a good feeling about 2012 for all of you xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Yay for Mrs T. 

How you doing JO? Any news.

Helen glad everything went well for the transfer over.

Afm orange pants purchased lol and I have got a new nightie for ec in orange and White let's hope this orange thing works.

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Afternoon ladies,

Sarah - well done on the orange purchases - I've been looking for an orange nightie but not found one - where did you get yours? xx

No news from me - no call so assuming everything ok - still no confirmation of when ET will be but guess it will be Monday now rather than today,

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - you must have been on pins waiting for news this morning. Monday is good though x


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - I have been a bit but Kev has managed to calm me down a bit - there were tears and everything!! hahaha xxx


----------



## jk1

Ooooo Mrs T - Yay yay yay!!! just saw that your AF has arrived on the other thread!! fab news!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww bless you Hun, it's a stressful and emotional time so having a good cry is not a bad thing. 

Yep, AF is here so I'm counting down to my FET now at last


----------



## kara76

Mrs t countdown now yippee lol


----------



## Sarah411

JO I got nightie from eBay it is a new one though lol. I've also got pj's from tesco they are sesame street, orange bottoms and grey top for when I come home to relax in. Hope your feeling ok try not to get to nervous difficult I know. Lots if   for you Hun.

Mrs T bet your glad it's all moving now.

How is everyone else today.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

yay mrs T, let the count down begin.  

Jo roll on monday,I'm excited for you


----------



## Siany

Jo -   such an emotional time.  I hope you feel a bit better after your cry.  Will you be speaking to someone from the clinic tomorrow? 

Mrs T - Hooray! glad AF has turned up and you can get the ball rolling.  

Soneasze - I hope yours is not far behind.

Helen - glad the transfer went smoothly.

Redkay - hope you are feeling better.  Look after yourself. xx  
My boss does know about the treatment and I've said I could be off for the week.  I stopped the Norethisterone on Thursday so am hoping that Af will turn up next week.  When I go for my scan I'll talk to them about work and will then warn my boss that I might not be there for Parents Evening.  

Welcome Welshbird.  Hope your scan goes well on Monday.

Hi to Ravan, Kara, Sarah, Bexy, Danni, Loopy, Lills, Penolope,Staceyemma, Sqwelch, Dwrgi, Dizzy, Seren, Les and anyone else that I have missed.  Hope you are enjoying your weekend. xx

AFM - have been taking the testogel for a couple of weeks now and have a couple of side effects - hair is greasier and I'm a bit spotty.  I had acupuncture yesterday and slept like a log last night.  DH was awake at 2, 4 and 5 because of our noisy neighbour who was making the most of his dad being in Ireland to watch the rugby but I didn't hear a thing!   

Anyone else have snow today?


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Just a quick update from me, Lyndon called about half an hour ago and said that we have 5 that are fine and 3 that are not so good - so he has separated them and is going to look at them tmrw (day 4) which he said he doesn't normally do.  He said that when he looks tomorrow if there are 2 stand out ones then we will have ET tmrw - if there are 3 or more that are still ok then he will wait until late on Monday to do ET.

Scared!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Glad you have heard something JO. It's all very exciting but I know your scared also. I'm thinking of you sending lots of    your way.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

Jo that's great news. 5 looking good. Woo hoo


----------



## jk1

Thanks Kara and Sarah xxx

Kara - what do you think about a 4 day transfer - unusual isn't it xx


----------



## kara76

I've had a day 4 et on a frozen cycle. I thawed 2 and 1 got to a day 4 so we transferred. Yeah it is usually but I would imagine if 2 are looking as they should of day 4 then waiting another day is pointless. On day 4 they should look a liTtle like a cauliflower as all the cells merge together. My day four was just about merging all together by my et time. Lyndon called me when it was around 16 cells and by the time we got there things had progressed. Hope that all makes sense. I trust lyndon 100%


----------



## jk1

Yeah thats what I thought - it does make sense it just doesn't seem that common - and like he said that he wouldn't normally look at them on day 4, but last time we had good embies at this stage and then by day 5 they had all slowed down so I guess that is why he wants to look tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - great that you've had an update. There's no point waiting til Monday if he knows the strongest so unusual isn't necessarily bad. Keep us posted, you are almost pupo, exciting x


----------



## Siany

Jo - so glad that you have some news and five looking good is fab!!


----------



## Emnige

Great news Jo, will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Good luck Jo for tomorrow I hope everything goes well x


----------



## Danni162

Good luck for tomorrow jo


----------



## helen_26

Good luck Jo!


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck and wishes for today Jo.  
Xxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Hello, was hoping to join you girlies...
I have to admit that I have been lurking for the last couple of months, but just built up the courage to post.  I am quite a private person and have not really told many people about treatment (only best friend and my parents) and still finding it quite hard to come to terms with feeling like a failure as I can't conceive naturally.  Anyway, had an IUI cycle in Nov 11 which actually felt like a good introduction to IVF!  I have been DR since mid Jan, and on my 5th day of stimms now with EC for week of 13 Feb.  I did have a question about EC - do CRGW let your other half in with you or do they go to another room and you see them once it is all done?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - hope you've had your call or it comes soon x

BettyBoo1 - welcome to the Board, you'll find loads of support here with a lovely bunch of ladies. I'm similar to you, only one of my sisters knows about treatment, so the support of ff is invaluable to me. Hope stimms is going well, DH doesn't come in to EC with you - he will wait in your room for you. The sedation is great so EC is really nothing to worry about. Shout out if you've got any more questions.


----------



## Ravan

Welcome Bettyboo....not to long for you to go,better add you to the list   make yourself at home  

Good luck today JK


----------



## Ravan

JK........................fet  Feb
Bettyboo.............ivf  Feb  E/C Feb 13th
Kitty....................ivf  Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  Feb
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf  Feb 10th    E/C  12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Feb
Becca.................fet  Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Feb
Redkay...........deicsi  Feb
Loopy.................ivf    mar/april
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


----------



## BexyPob

Jo fantastic news hon, Lyndon is really keeping a close eye on those lovelies for you which is brilliant.  If today is the day then loads of love and orange hugs xxxx

Betty boo welcome, I hope the stimms are going well and good luck for the 13 th xxxx

Mrs t   so chuffed about af...not long now xxxx

Ravan another lovely list, you're a good girl  xxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Good luck JO, hope you've had the call.

Welcome Bettyboo, you will get some useful information from these ladies on ff. I am also like you I have only told my inlaws and they have been really supportive although I wish my parents were around :-(
Ec is nothing to worry about you are really relaxed and everyone puts you at ease and with the added bonus of the sedation it's fine. Good luck not long to go. 

How are you today Mrs T 

Hello to Ravan,Helen,danni,loopy,emnige hope your all well.

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Welcome BettyBoo, EC isn't too far away for you. Good Luck with this one. We all understand how you feel about needing to seek medical assistance to conceive. My hubby wanted us to keep it secret for years. He wouldn't even tell his mum until 2 years ago when I forced him to. Now all of our close friends and family know and it is a huge relief not to pretend that everything is normal and ok all the time as everyone around us increases their family. But new any new addition is a new life, each new life a miracle, only we at FF can truly appreciate the meaning of that. The hubby needed to confide and talk about it with people, it was getting too much for him to keep to himself. Remember, needing to ask for help is not failure. Failure is getting knocked down and never getting back up. You are a lot stronger than you realise. Good luck with your journey and of course FF is always here for you.

Mrs T, hurray you are on your FET at last! Good luck!

JK, sounds like Lyndon's taking good care of them. Good luck with the ET.

Hello everyone else! Good luck with your txt where ever you are in your cycle.

Me- still no AF!


----------



## Emnige

Good luck with ET Jo x


----------



## sammy75

Jo, good luck for et if today or tomorow and hope 2ww doesn't drag too much,
Hope everyone else is doing ok with their cycles and if your still waiting hope its not too much longer before you get started.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks everyone, it is a fab have the support & thanks for putting me on the list, a bit scary being right at the top though!
Stimms is going okay, once I realised when I was DR not to inject on the middle of my tummy where I got lots of bruises and I now do it on the side and it is okay, although I do find an ice pack really helps.  I saw on here that a couple of people said that it can make it worse, so that night I did the injections without the ice pack and it made me go ouch, so going to stick with the ice pack.
Wanted to ask another question about exercise.  I have always been quite sporty and exercise 4-5 a week but nothing too strenuous.  I have been continuing doing this at the moment as I have not really had any side effects apart from headaches and I actually feel much better after a run around.  I was planning on seeing how I felt over the next couple of days and continue as normal but maybe take it a bit easier, but listen to my body and if I feel tired or uncomfortable, to give it a miss.  Do you any of you guys do this or stop instead?


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls-how are you all?

Just wanted to say a HUGE good luck to Jo for ET today or tomorrow.  It is such an exciting time, you must be on pins.  I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for a BFP in two weeks time!!  Lots of love to you and your orange pants, Axxxx

Welcome Betty Boo-good luck with the stimming!  It sounds as if you've got the hang of the injections.  I asked Amanda about the gym and I think she said it was fine right up until the second but last scan, but can't swear to this as it was last summer and I have the memory of a sieve.  Why not send her an email-she is very helpful.  Good luck hun! x

Mrs T-I am so happy that the Bush dance worked for you!!  It obviously has magical properties!!  Good luck with your FET hun, Axx

SoneaSze-come on AF!  She is a nuisance, that one! xx

Siany-so glad that all going well for you.  I wish my treatment hadn't been delayed and we were doing our cycles together-can't bear waiting.  Let's hope that your AF shows pronto and you can get started.  Try the Bush dance!! xx

Lots of love to you all-I'm signing off now to watch an important game!!!


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies,

Lyndon called us at about eleven this morning.  He said he did a really quick check first thing and they hadn't moved on that far from when he checked them last night, so he waited and checked them a couple of hours later and they had all started to move on again and one had doubled to 16 cells.

So we are going to wait and have a late transfer tomorrow by which time hopefully some of the others will have developed a bit more too.  He said it seems like our embryos are really good getting to day 3 but that for some reason past that they seem to fall behind - he said as long as they are still developing the speed doesn't concern him that much.

So we are praying that they are still growing by tmrw evening and we have more than one to put back.  ET is going to be at 5pm, and Lyndon said he will talk to us then about our options etc.  We are thinking if this one doesn't work we will give it another go with my eggs as he said that it would be interesting to see how they grow without being frozen - will just have to try and not get ohss.......again!!

Betty - welcome huni - as the others have said there is loads of support on here - i also didn't tell anyone for quite some time about our treatment, and there are still a number of friends and family that don't know about it - i only told my best friend when we got to cycle number 3.  Good luck with your cycle huni xxx

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - after weeks of healthy eating I have managed a pain au raisin today and we bought pie and mash from m&s for tea!! hahaha oh well - it is the weekend!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - loads of luck for tomorrow. It should be nice and quiet at the clinic at 5 so ET should be nice and relaxed for you. Ill be keeping my fingers crossed that they do really well overnight. Enjoy your pie and mash, doesn't sound too bad to me! x


----------



## kara76

Jo sounds like tomorrow is a good plan. I think the freeze thaw process can sometimes shock embryos a little and make them a little slower to catch up. Fingers crossed


----------



## helen_26

That's great Jo, got everything crossed for you.

Welcome Betty Boo - Everyone here is fantastic, and you will find loads of support.

How is everyone elso doing today?


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - fingers crossed lady - good luck for tomorrow's ET, as MrsT said 5pm should be nice and quiet.    

Betty Bo - As MrsT said no DH for EC but all the family there for ET, my Mum came with me last time as Andy couldn't come...now that was very wierd!   I think it sounds right to listen to your body if the stimming gets too uncomfortable stop, otherwise carry on its good poor the PMA  

Soneasze - Well said that women!  

Siany - Good luck telling your boss I'm sure it'll all be fine, fingers crossed for you.  

AFM - full blown stinker of a cold and am taking cold and flu ultra to keep on going as we've had a busy weekend with a house guest and a dinner last night worried about all the ingredients though  

K x


----------



## Emnige

All the best for tomorrow Jo xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Jo-HUGE good luck for tomorrow!  Lyndon is fab, isn't he (   )!!  I'm glad he reassured you and put your mind at rest and go girl!!!  PUPO in no time!!     

BTW, does anybody know if CRGW take blood tests to discover E2 levels during stimming

Thanks, in advance, Axxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Good luck for ET tomorrow Jo x


----------



## Siany

Jo - will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope that your embies continue to make good progress.


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

sorry I don't get much time to post or catch up but just wanted to stop by and say hi.

Jo Good luck for et hope your embies are growing well.

Everyone good luck with your cycle.

I'm hoping to start stims sometime this week.

Silverbird


----------



## Ravan

just a quicky.....JK hope everything is good and you next come on here PUPO   Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Thank you so much for all your good luck messages, I am just patiently waiting (or not!! hahaha) I am so nervous that they will have stopped growing by 5pm but trying to have faith in my embies!!

I did my zita west cd last night and this morning when i woke up and will do again before i go - v relaxing i have to say imagining the blue light 

Hope everyone is having a good monday - we are clearing out our spare little room today - also known as our 'junk' room - Kev is at the dump as we speak!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

JK Hope you dont have to wait too much longer.......I'm sure all is ok,Lyndon would have phone you early if it was bad news,so must be good


----------



## Becca1507

Hello my lovelies

How is everyone doing?  I am so sorry I haven't posted for a while.  To be completely honest we just wanted to get Christmas out of the way and have some 'fertility / IVF / FET' free time before we start again.  Hope you all understand - I haven't forgotten you I promise.

Mrs T - you're on your count down now to FET, time has flown.  I am so pleased for you - fingers crossed this is your time, you derserve it so much.

Redkay - hello, you've reapeared since my break .  How are you getting on with everything?

JK - sooooooooooooooo exciting, good luck for transfer lovely.  Crossing everything for you.

Hello to to Kara, Sarah, Ravn, Siany, Hyper, Soneaze, Dwgri and Em.  (Em, I bet you're huge by now  - how are you feeling? )

afm - AF finally arrived, drugs were all delivered and I start injections tomorrow with hopeful FET on 8th March.  Am really nervous again.  I have decided to try and not be so hung up on it this time, but not its actually arrived its difficult not to be thinking about it 24/7.  We have decided to keep quiet this time though, my team leader and our parents know and thats it.  I have been preparing my body with a mix of various vitamins so hopefully they will help.  Spoke to Lyndon last week and he said our little frostie (we only have one) is a 5BA which apparently is good, he said they expect to hatch as soon as they thaw it.  Am crossing everying, hoping and praying that it thaws ok and keeps growing. 

its so nice to be back  - have missed you all xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Ooooow jo not long now, I'm so excited for you but I know you'll be a mix of nerves as well.  I'll be sending loads of orange and blue light vibes your way at 5pm, let us now how you get on xxxxxxx 

Amanda what is e2? Sorry can't help xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

I think E2 is oestrogen levels?  In certain clinics (and most US, it seems) they take a blood test with every scan to check your E2 levels, and they modify your stimms accordingly.  I know that ARGC do this as part of their protocol.  

Sorry to go on, when Jo is approaching ET!

Thanks for response!


----------



## jk1

Hi Amanda - i've had my E2 levels done on all bar one of my fresh cycles but i think thats because i get OHSS - i'm not sure if they do them normally or not though.

Jo xxx


----------



## staceyemma

good luck for ET Jo   xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Jo tons of luck for et


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - should be PUPO by now and chilling with your feet up! best of luck and my thoughts are with you and DH!     

Becca - We also had a tx free couple of months and are now back on the merry-go-round it is amazing how quickly it takes over your life again, although this time I'm determined not to let it quite s much (well we'll see   )

AFM - Flights booked, hotel booked (posh one too! Mum got it on air miles, I'm very impressed!), trains booked and scan tomorrow to check on my endometrium hopefully it's as 'beautiful' as last time! I want a 3 liner like Jo!  

K x


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

I'm home - what a day filled with nerves and tears!!  I was dreading Lyndon coming in and saying we only have one morula but having faith must have helped, he came in and the first thing he said was 'they are still developing - breath out' - he must have seen the look on my face!! hahaha We have three blasts and another three that are still growing and 2 that we think have stopped - we couldn't believe it!!

So we had 2 blasts put back and Lyndon is going to check the other 4 again tmrw to see if they are worth re-freezing although he did point out that he has chosen his favourite two so the others may not make the criteria.

Feels like we have got a stage further again than last time even and we feel really positive - more positive than we have ever felt before - Kev was over the moon, just hope this change in luck for us is here for the long term xxx

Thank you for all your support over the last few days ladies - its meant a lot as these cycles feel like they are getting harder the older and more I have,

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

That is so so so so wonderful 

Woo hoo pupo


----------



## jk1

hahaha thanks Kara - we have taken your advice too and are going to have a blood test rather than do the HPT xxx


----------



## kara76

Whens the blood test? U opting for an early one


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - that's brilliant news, I'm so chuffed for you. I called the clinic earlier and Emma said they were there late tonight and I thought yay Jos having her transfer. Loads and loads of luck for the 2ww x


----------



## Sarah411

Evening Ladies,

JO that is fantastic news, your are officially pupo!. I bet you and DH are so relieved imreally happy for you hunnie, get plenty of rest now get those embies snuggling in tight.

Hi Becca, fingers crossed for you Hun, time will fly by for you hopefully and your little embie will be snuggling in.

Mrs T how are you doing.

Hi to dwrgi, Redkay, Ravan, silver bird..

Sorry if I've missed anyone. X

Afm I start my northisterone this week to control my next period so it falls in with e/c. I am confused though as on the box it says to take 1 tablet 3 times a day but last time I took it I was told 1 twice a day. Does anyone know the right amount? I think I will email Amanda to find out.

Lots of   and   to you all.

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

JO - Fab news chick! Get relaxing and let your embies take over. Good luck! Blood test instead of HPT, sounds even better.

Sarah411, I'm sure I only took 1 northisterone a day from day 21 of my cycle last time, but you'd better contact Amanda to make sure. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I'm so excited for you I just text Bexy to tell her your news!

Sarah - I'm ok thanks, had AF from hell over the weekend but feeling a lot better today and counng down the days to my FET. I took 3 a day when I was on the norethisterone.


----------



## Emnige

Jo, fab news, congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Thanks soneasae. I will check with Amanda tomorrow.

Ah Mrs  T your on the way now. Won't be long now till FET. Waiting for that af to turn off will be well worth it. Thanks I will double check tomorrow to be on the safe side.

Sarah xx


----------



## sammy75

Jk, congrats on being pupo and keep up the pma.


----------



## BexyPob

Jo it goes without saying that I am chuffed to bits for you and Kev, wonderful news and you truly couldn't be doing anymore to settle those lovelies in hon. Relax and put those feet up. So pleased you're going with the early blood test, I really wish we'd done that on my last cycle xxxxxxxxxx 

K not long for you sweetie. Massive good luck for your scan tomorrow, it's sure to be beautiful again  Nice that you have a lovely hotel too, that will help.  When do you go chick? Xxxxxxxxxx

Amanda the e2 testing sounds a good idea, I've only had scans before but I bet crgw would test you as well if you request it xxxxxxxxxx 

Becca good to have you back hon, and it sounds as though Lyndon is really looking after your frostie. Absolutely understand about the nerves, it's so hard to get back up from the knocks sometimes xxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry for not loads of personals, and I hope everyone is doing well xxxxxx


Good luck and love to everyone


----------



## Siany

Congratulations on beong pupo Jo. Take it e asy and look after your lovely embies. X

Sarah - you can either take it 2 or 3 times a day. Amanda said she prefers 3 but I took 2 a day this time as it wasn't in my meds delivery and we were on rations. 

Redkay - hope you are feeling better. The hotel sounds great. When do you fly out?

Am on phone, so no more personals tonight.

Love to all, S x


----------



## jk1

Thanks ladies - not sure when blood test will be - possibly next Thursday I think.

Bexy - thats what we thought after our suspected implantation last time we were kicking ourselves that we didn't have the blood test so not going to risk it this time - hope you are ok huni xx


Thank you for all your support it means so much - and obviously i will need it even more now in my 2ww where i am off work - and you know what that means......................google!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Go before next thursday as that's not early lol. The earliest is 11 days post egg collection. 

We had bloods at 9 days post 2 day et and got a very small level of 10 but that was normal range for that early


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - stay away from the google. Thats gonna be hard at home. Early blood test is a must, I think I might get addicted to bloods next time


----------



## kara76

Might I suggest internet shopping and a ban on anything 2ww or ivf related on google? Might cost u a bomb lol


----------



## jk1

Kara - i just told Kev that and he's not keen lol xxx


----------



## kara76

Oh kev now listen up lol only kidding I'm not that bossy unless its to luke lol

10days post blastocyst is when many clinics test so a blood test at this stage isn't an early one just a standard 14 day post egg collection one.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well I am bossy so tell Kev it's an order, lol. I agree, I had my first blood test 15 days post EC.


----------



## helen_26

Congrats on being PUPO Jo.  I agree with the others - Shopping, shopping, shopping is the way to go.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Congratulations on being PUPO Jo 

How is everyone? Any appointments coming up?

AFM I'm waiting for CRGW to ring with my AMH blood level result, I'm a little nervous incase its low keeping everything crossed for a good result. I should know anytime from wednesday onwards x


----------



## Ravan

Bettyboo.............ivf  Feb  E/C Feb 13th
Kitty....................ivf  Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  Feb
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf  Feb 10th    E/C  12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Feb
Becca.................fet  Feb
Penelope...........ivf    Feb
Redkay...........deicsi  Feb
Loopy.................ivf    mar/april
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct


   

JK1    OTD 16th Feb





Just had to  well done JK xxx


----------



## jk1

Hahaha - thanks Ravan - scared!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for your call today Jo, and stay away from google! x


----------



## Sarah411

Morning ladies,

JO how are you today, enjoying resting and chilling. I agree with the other ladies only use google if its for shopping lol.

Thank you for all your feedback regarding Norethisterone I have heard back from Amanda and I have to take 3 a day.

How is everyone doing today? It's a cold one out there.

Hi to Siany, Kara, Mrs T, Helen, Hyperbexy.

Sarah xx

Loopy try not to worry too much I'm sure your amh will be fine.

Waiting for delivery today of my orange nightie lol.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!  How are you all??

Jo-I am soooooo chuffed for you that the ET is over.  Good luck for Lyndon's call, and, more importantly, try as much as you can to chillax so that those two embies can get snuggled in!  Huge hugs to you!

Mrs T-sorry that AF was a bad one.  She's an evil so and so.  But onwards and upwards for FET!  Good luck! xx

Can somebody explain why blood tests are better for confirming PG?  There is so much that I need to learn!

Sarah-I was on norethisterone one three times a day.  It gave me really bad headaches, but I guess I would suggest drinking lots of water to counteract that.  Good luck!  I start taking mine on Friday-when is your EC booked? xx

RedK-good luck with the scan!  x

Loopy-good luck with the test results.  Nothing you can do but wait, alas!  That old waiting game-we get to be experts at it!  Fingers crossed you get good results!  x

Hello Kara, Hyper, Ravan, SoneaSze, Emnige, Les, Siany and anybody else that I might have foolishly missed!  

I think I will ask for E2 levels, as there were twelve follies after all my stimms last year, and only two eggs retrived.  I think that having the E2 levels will help me work out whether the Ovitrel didn't suit me and that I OVed before EC, or whether I actually did only produce two eggs!  

Thanks girls and I hope you all have a good day!
xxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sarah411 and Dwrgi thanks for the response ladies   Yes you think I’d be an expert at waiting by now, don’t think I’ll ever get used to it.

Jo hope everything goes well in the 2ww for you hun 

Sarah411 yay for the orange nightie, I found myself googling everything orange after reading all the posts on here -I think I’ll have to invest in something before we start treatment.

Dwrgi I hope the E2 levels will give you a clearer picture.

AFM I’ve had my appointment letter through for the 15th Feb   only something little but I was chuffed! My appointment is with Amanda so I’m really pleased as I’ve heard so many good things about her on this forum.

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi the blood test can be done sooner than a pee stick.
Blood pregnancy tests will yield a positive result if they detect 5+mIU  of HCG in the blood.
5+ for positive but most like to see 30+ to be a definate good pregnancy...hope that makes sence.


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Ravan, that's really helpful.  I am clueless on so much of this stuff!
xxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi I start mine on Saturday and e/c is 12th March. I will take on board what you said about water and make sure I get plenty to prevent the headaches.

Loopy I searched everywhere for an orange nightie got one then finally I also got a pair of sesame st pj's for when I'm home the bottoms are bright orange so fitted the bill lol glad apt came through and Amanda is lovely.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

I don't know if you girls do this, but a friend of mine did her IVF at ARGC in London.  They told her to eat 60g of protein every day and to drink at least 2 litres of water.  These are basic minimum recommendations-so ther more protein and water the better.  I couldn't face any more chicken last summer when I had my first ICSI, but I'm determined to do it again, and am going to incorporate as much protein into my diet as I can.  I think 60g is equivalent to a pint of milk..

Sarah-we're on the same timeline.  My EC is week beginning March 12th.  Can't wait for it now!  Good luck with yours!!

Love to you all,
Axxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, Amanda told me on last cycle to eat around 70g protein and keep up with the water intake and drink lots of milk which is good for your egg quality I can't stand milk but I did it and I'm dreading it again but it's something I will sacrifice for getting little embies on board. Wow that's great cycle buddies! I am very excited but also nervous. Good luck to you too.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

I drank 1 glass of milk throughout stimms, some say if has to be organic but I drank normal milk and at least 2 litres of water which got extremely easy, I used a sport bottle and just drank all day, its surprising the more u drink the more u need


----------



## kara76

Btw blood tests do detect hcg before a hpt. The most important thing isn't the intial value its the doubling time. A normal pregnancy has a doubling time of 48 to 72 hours


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Just a quick update from me, the clinic called this morning and said that 2 of our remaining embies had made it to blast and 4 had stopped growing, however the blasts weren't good enough quality to freeze - poo  but I guess I have the best ones on board and that's the main thing, oh and at least we got 4 to blast out of the 8 which I think is also good compared to previous cycles.

Hope everyone is ok, I currently have the shakes from the lovely womb relaxant tablets! Hahaha very strage feeling!

Jo x x x x


----------



## Ravan

Just to give you an idea of protien foods.....so you dont have to live on chicken.

Beef 
Hamburger patty, 4 oz - 28 grams protein 
Steak, 6 oz - 42 grams 
Most cuts of beef - 7 grams of protein per ounce
 Chicken 
Chicken breast, 3.5 oz - 30 grams protein 
Chicken thigh - 10 grams (for average size) 
Drumstick - 11 grams 
Wing - 6 grams 
Chicken meat, cooked, 4 oz - 35 grams 
 Fish 
Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce 
Tuna, 6 oz can - 40 grams of protein
 Pork 
Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein 
Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz - 29 grams 
Ham, 3 oz serving - 19 grams 
Ground pork, 1 oz raw - 5 grams; 3 oz cooked - 22 grams 
Bacon, 1 slice - 3 grams 
Canadian-style bacon (back bacon), slice - 5 - 6 grams
 Eggs and Dairy 
Egg, large - 6 grams protein 
Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams 
Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams 
Yogurt, 1 cup - usually 8-12 grams, check label 
Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert) - 6 grams per oz 
Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss) - 7 or 8 grams per oz 
Hard cheeses (Parmesan) - 10 grams per oz
 Beans (including soy) 
Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein 
Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams 
 Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams 
 Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans 
 Soy beans, ½ cup cooked - 14 grams protein 
 Split peas, ½ cup cooked - 8 grams
 Nuts and Seeds 
Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein 
Almonds, ¼ cup - 8 grams 
Peanuts, ¼ cup - 9 grams 
Cashews, ¼ cup - 5 grams 
Pecans, ¼ cup - 2.5 grams 
Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup - 6 grams 
 Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup - 8 grams 
 Flax seeds - ¼ cup - 8 grams


----------



## Ravan

JK you wouldnt need the other ones anyway  .....hows that for pma


----------



## jk1

Hahah,thanks ravan, hope not!! X x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - like you said you've got the best on board. Those shakes are weird aren't they!


----------



## kara76

Jo I deffo have the best on board. Great news that 4 out of 8 made blast in the lab


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you Ravan, so much.  I'm going to print this off and follow it as a guide!

Jo-sounds to me as if the best are on board and I agree, you won't need the others anyway!


----------



## helen_26

Jo-deffo got the best embies on board.

Ravan-thanks for that, will be a great help.

Just 2 more days until down regging. Cant wait!


----------



## BexyPob

Jo lovely you defo have the best two on board just concentrate on that, they're the winners and you won't be in need of any others, this is your turn. So exciting they're settling in nicely now and not too long to wait for blood test, well worth doing it as early as possible hon and get the right support on board. I'm with the girls spend, spend, spend lol  

Ravan you are a star with that protein list, I get sooooooo fed up with endless chicken!


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say hello, I've been reading all your posts daily but never know what to write myself. Good news for jk1 I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Mrs Thomas I'm glad af finally arrived. 

Had my baseline scan yesterday and everything was good to go so starting stimulating tomorrow and back next Monday for another scan, hopefully things will be good and I will be booked in for the egg collection on 20th  

Thanks for the info on the different protein foods, Amanda said to have a tuna sandwich for lunch but thought I would get bored of that cause I'm not a lover of tuna really, mind you I'll do whatever it takes!

Sending positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## Redkay75

Just a quickly as I've had a mental day,

Jo - as Lyndon said you only need one! Congrats on so many gettin blast I'm thinking of you. 

Don't forget quorn as a great source of protein 15g to 100g with many less calories. Just cook it with plenty of flavouring gravy granular stock cubes etc. can add another string to you bow. 

AFM- scan today and my endometrium is 'beautiful' again with the 3 layers so relieved so all systems go. 

Best wishes to all. K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay, great news K x


----------



## jk1

Redkay - yay for your lining with the 3 layers!!! xxx


----------



## Siany

Jo, so good that the four embies got to blast. A great batch with the best two on board the mothership.

K - great news on the lining. Three is the magic number.

AFM, AF turned up today - norethisterone is like magic - and going to the clinic for a scan in the morning.


----------



## silverbird

Becca: glad your drugs are hear and good luck for your FET.

Jo: congrats on being PUPO! Sounds hopeful.

Sarah: glad your getting started with your suppression.  Enjoy your orange nighty.  Is this suppose to help fertility?

Mrs T hope your feeling better

Welshbirds: we have the same EC date!

Redkay: glad your lining is good.

AFM: AF is here so baseline scan tomorrow! Does anyone know if it’s safe to keep taking maca while doing IVF.


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hey silverbird,

Hopefully we be on the 2ww together then. You started stims yet? X


----------



## silverbird

I start stimi's tommrow hopefully!

I'm intrested in all the talk of milk drinking as I don't drink dairy milk.  If it's for the portien I should proably swap from rice milk to almond or soya milk which is higher protine.  But I've been cutting back on soya.  Anyone know the rational for milk drinking? I'm having about two cups a day already for calcium (and you just need hot choc in this weather!).

Anyone know if it's safe to take maca thought your cycle?


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Silver, I don't know anything about maca-perhaps best to email or ask Amanda.  I'm sure she won't mind.  Hope you get an answer!  Good luck with the scan today. xx

Redkay-way to go on those THREE layers!  Well done you!  xx

Siany-good luck with your scan too!  You may well bump into SilverBird!! xx

WelshBW-good luck with your stimms.  Hope you get loads of ideas for protein diet! xx

JK-how are you feeling today?  Hope you're okay and resting up!  Thinking of you-I love the comment about the 'mothership'!! x

Hello to everybody else!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Redkay whooo hoo on your wonderful lining you must be so relieved and excited! When do you go hon? xx

Silver bird and siany good luck with your scans  tomorrow xx

Jo hope you're taking it easy lovely xx


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Bexy - i am taking it easy   we went to IKEA to have a wonder round today but apart from that i've not done anything - i've always been really careful to do bed rest after ET for a few days but i don't think i stay relaxed doing that so decided to try and lead as normal life as possible - without the work obviously hahaha!! xxx

Hope everyone is ok - Wednesday over so another day closer to the weekend!!

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Redkay liningh sounds brilliant well done

Jo good to hear your chilling. I walked a lot on my 2ww as its good for blood flow

Sexybexy how are you hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - glad to hear you are taking it easy. I've tried all ways but last cycle I went back to work the day after ET, I think if it's meant to be, it's meant to be..Keeping active is good for blood flow too. Wednesday over so another day closer to OTD for you, yay!

Hope scans went well for you today silver and Siany


----------



## Sarah411

Evening everyone,

How is everyone today. JO how you doing Hun getting lots of rest I hope.Redkay great news on the lining.

Silverbird thanks, orange is the colour for fertility so hoping it's going to bring me luck.

Hi to Dwrgi, Hyperbexy,Welshbirdwales, Siany, Mrs Thomas, Kara


Sarah xx


----------



## Siany

Evening all,

Jo, glad you are taking things easy. x

Silverbird, hope your scan went well today. x

Redkay - are you ready for the off? x

AFM - baseline scan was fine - lining nice and thin and no cysts to be seen, so I started the Suprecur tonight.  This time I am on 3ml instead of 5ml.  I wonder if this is because I didn't respond well last time?  And thoughts?


----------



## jk1

Siany - yay for your scan and starting again - i'm not sure about the suprecur - i've only ever been on 0.5 when i've had it but it might be for that reason - maybe it shuts you down too much on the higher dose xx


----------



## kara76

I've had a similar dose with iui, its enough to stop ovulation yet not too much to suppress too much. Good luck


----------



## SoneaSze

K - Great news on the lining, good luck with this one! Aren't you in Greece?

Sainy - Hurray, you've started the stimms! It's all systems go! Good luck chick, grow follies grow!

JK - IKEA I love a good mooch around IKEA, you've got to keep yourself occuppied some how. Furniture shopping or clothes shopping or food shopping. Either way it's all shopping in the 2ww! Keep an eye out for orange stuff for us. 

Mrs T- How are you doing? Have you started your stimms yet?

Sliverbird - I'm not sure about the macca. I've not been taking it. If it's like the DHEA then Amanda said to take it right up to EC. Go check with Amanda just in case. Good luck with your stimms. EC isn't far away.

Me?  - It's day 68 in the Big Mother (where is that witch?) House. Period is still AWOL, last seen shopping in IKEA, Sweden! If you should happen to see it, please return to owner.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sonea - oh you must be going mad waiting for AF. Have you talked to Amanda - she was gonna scan me at 3 weeks late to see what was going on. 

No stimms for me, I'm doing my FET so just clexane for now. 

My my god, just watched obem and was balling!


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t, just watched it too and omg I don't think I was even breathing watching them try and get that baby out. Good luck for your fet.

Good luck to all you ladies cycling atm and those on the 2ww.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh I know Sammy, held my breath until it was over then balled my eyes out! Thanks x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Ravan can you change my date to March?  
I've been matched with a recipient YAY!   Hoping to get in to do the consent forms and plan treatment in the next few weeks! I'm so excited!

as for One Born every Minute wasn't that frightening- I too wasn't breathing watching them trying to get that baby out- fab programme I love it  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Stacey - yay to be matched - fab news huni for both you and your recipient whom I'm sure if over the moon too!!

I can't watch OBEM - i've only seen it once and cried so much I can't watch it now!! hahaha I'm such a baby!!! hahahah xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Stacey - woohoo, that's fab news

Jo - how are you doing? If you normally cry you defo wouldn't have coped last night - it was traumatic!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jo   my recipient must be so excited too I cannot wait to help her! 
I've been following our thread and Im so happy everything has gone so well for u, u really deserve that BFP hun xx x
I have fingers toes and everything else possible crossed for you   

Oh Jo OBEM is very emotional! hubby watches it too although he looks away at certains points  

Mrs T- it was awful to watch wasn't it even the midwives looked really worried I was on the edge of the sofa! such a relief when she cried, must be a tough job being a midwife!

xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Yay Stacey, so excited for you!

I cried my eyes out too at OBEM.  Hubby watches it too, but with a  cushion at hand to hide behind at the apropriate moment.

Jo- how are you getting on?

I start Suprecur and testogel tonight. Shame I'm working tonight though, I like to be at home to do the first jab.


----------



## Ravan

Bettyboo.............ivf Feb E/C Feb 13th
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Staceyemma......icsi March
Dwrgi.................icsi Feb/March E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf Feb 10th E/C 12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui Feb
Becca.................fet Feb E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf Feb
Redkay...........deicsi Feb E/T 16th Feb
Loopy.................ivf mar/april
Sainy..................ivf Feb
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet Feb
Silver..................ivf Feb
Ravan................fet Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet Feb/March
Helen.................icsi Feb/March
Seren.................ivf April/may
Les.....................ivf March
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1 OTD 16th Feb


----------



## Ravan

Good to see so many starting the jabs   Good luck everyone.    
Mrs T have you booked your day 10 scan?

I have my follow up tomorrow from the ectopic....even thought the scan(for the cyst) is not till tuesday lol
Im hoping a/f is on time (tuesday)and the cyst has gone so I can phone the clinic to start my fet.


----------



## kara76

Ravan they might scan u tomorrow. My gp thinks the gynea I'm being referred to will scan me if its before the planned scan. Good luck


----------



## Ravan

Im hoping so Kara,would be very nice if they did.


----------



## kara76

I hope so too hun. Its quite likely it would have gone, have u had any aches and pains?


----------



## helen_26

Good luck for tomorrow Ravan x

Just a quick question for those taking metformin. Do you continue to take the met throughout your ivf cycle ?


----------



## Ravan

Sorry Helen I cant help with that one.
Kara I have had a/f cramps every other day this month,but no real pain...just the feeling of 'about to start' all month....wondering if thats my endo coming back though?


----------



## Becca1507

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - ladies, I have just spent ages writing an e-mail, pressed something with my sleeve (am on a laptop) and its deleted the whole bloomin thing!!!!!!!    Its one of those days!

Jo - how are you feeling hun?  I definately agree with what the girls say, you wont be needing any frosties as in a little under 9 months time you're going to be a mummy i'm sure 

Redkay and Siany - am pleased your scans went well ladies - good start to a positive cycle 

Soneaze - its soooooo frustrating waiting for AF isn;t it.  I had a bleed on 17th Sept when last cycle failed, then nothing until the end of December!!!!

Staceyemma - fantastic news on your match 

Helen - I think I took Metformin right through the cycle hun - mine was to stop me over stimmulating as I have PCOS.

Hi to everyone else - Mrs T, Dwgri, Sarah, loopy, Silverbird, Kara and those I haven't mentioned by name

afm - well, the Suprecur is certainly doing its job and hormones have kicked in.  Today i'm feeling like everything frustrates me, I feel fat, ugly, very emotional and just want to hide under the duvet and cry!!!!!!!!!  bloomin hormones!!!

We have booked to stay at Premier Inn the night before FET to make sure we;re in the area as we live in Hereford. Those of you who have had FET, what time do they usually thaw the embies and how much later do they ask you to go in.

Hope you all have a good day .  Sorry I haven't posted from Sunday until now - work is hectic with open evenins so lots of late nights - also we have a ROyal visit on Monday from HRH Princess Royal so we're all running around like headless chickens

      to everyone


----------



## Ravan

Becca times will vary,I'd email Lyndon to get an appox time.What date are you going in for FET?


----------



## Becca1507

AM hopefully going on the 8th March hun xx


----------



## Ravan

added your dates to the list


----------



## Redkay75

Silverbird - hope your scan went well today

Jo - you are brave, I love IKEA mooching and wandering but I find it impossible to not spend loads of money and DH finds it torture so it usually ends up driving me a little insane as I'm wandering and he's finding new ways of saying he's 'BORED' e.g.' I think I'd like to take up skateBOARDing', 'I like that shelf it's big enough to take a chess BOARD', etc. etc.  

Siany - Yay for the scan

Siany, Helen & Becca - Suprecur sucks with the bloating, etc. but it has always made me feel better as at least you're on the road to the next tx.

Soneasze - cheers chick, we're off to Spain IVI Valencia can't wait now. Damn that errant AF have you sent out an APB.

Mrs T - I can't watch anything with babies in even adverts for nappies, milk, hpts get turned off it makes me sad.

Stacey Emma - Whoop for the match, you recipient must be over the moon and so very excited!

Ravan - Fingers crossed for the scan and no naughty cysts.

Hi to Kara, Bexy, Dwrgi and anyone I have missed.

AFM - have left school today as at a conference today so got all the week after half term planned and resources ready, my LSAs are all primed and ready to take the weight. Now it feels real we fly out on Monday, fertilisation Tuesday, ET Thursday, fly back Monday and the rest of the week is going to be taken up with walking around Valencia, lovely meals, reading Harry Potter and chilling. EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - good luck for tomorrow, pray AF plays ball so you can get started next week. Yep, I'm booked in for Sunday pm and all being well I'll have intralipids too. DH wasn't amused with it clashing with the rugby though!

Helen - sorry know nothing about metformin

Becca - hope you are feeling a bit better. Glad you are all planned for your FET.

K - so exiting! Thursday will be here before you know it. I love watching baby things, I'm usually a tough cookie but last night was too much for me & DH! I am known to regularly shout f off at the tv when that clearblue pregnancy test advert comes on though! That's just toooo painful.


----------



## Sarah411

Ravan good luck for tomorrow. Mrs T it's all systems go for you won't be long now Hun.

Staceyemma fantastic news on you finding a recipient.

Siany, yay for the scan its all go from here.

Hello to Becca, Kara, Jo,

Afm not much to report just looking forward to starting norethisterone because I know it's all steam ahead then. Looking forward to the weekend so tired and looking forward to a lie in lol

Sarah xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Good luck to everyone on treatment at the moment,sound like lots going on.  Fingers crossed for JK too!
Had my third scan today, but Amanda is in Italy at the moment so it was with Sean.  He was really lovely and put me at ease, apparently he is doing my EC on Monday too.  Hope lots of good news for everyone around the corner x


----------



## Sarah411

Bettyboo Sean is lovely isn't he,he did my ec last time and really put me at ease and explained everything. Good luck for Monday.

Sarah xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Sarah, you are right he did explain everything really well and more than once for me when needed!  Kinda looking forward to Monday now, hopefully he will be gentle


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck tomorrow Ravan-fingers crossed all goes well!

RedK-OMG, it's actually happening.  I am so excited for you!  Good luck hun!  xx

BettyBoo-good luck on Monday.  I bet you can't wait!  xx

Sarh-I start norethisterinecannotspellitproperly tomorrow too, and the testo gel, so I'm with you there!  Good to get started eh, and we'll be closer to happier times!!  Good luck hun! xx

Mrs T-I saw an ad tonight for a very pregnant woman having a scanner over her belly.  Pregnancy is clearly one of the most evocative and emotive of all topics, yet so hard for us.  It sucks!  Good luck for Sunday, and I ain't talking about the rugby!!!  xx

Good luck Becca with your FET!  What job do you do, if you don't mind me asking?  Good luck with the HRH too!!  x

A huge hello to everybody and big hugs and hopes for some imminent BFPs!!!!


----------



## Sarah411

BettBoo I am sure you will be fine. When I had my ec my ovaries were really high so he had to really dig at them but I didn't really feel anything Amanda said afterwards that she was surprised how little meds I had considering what went on. I think between him and my adrenaline pumping I didn't need much. I bet your excited though I cant wait now for mine.

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, I here what you say I can't wait to get started even just starting the meds Saturday I'm excited as it seems that 1 step closer. Good luck Hun.

Redkay. Wow it's all exciting now I bet you can't wait. All the best.

Off to bed now as I am so tired speak to you all tomorrow night night.

Sarah xx


----------



## Siany

Ravan - good luck for the appointment tomorrow 

Redkay - hope you have a good journey and    for next week. 

Mrs T - mmm the sacrifices our men make eh  

Jo - how are you hun? 

Sarah and Dwrgi - good to be starting the meds.

Bettyboo - hope all goes well on Monday.  Do you know how long Amanda's away for?

Becca - great idea to stay in the Premier Inn.  It'll ease the stress of a long journey to the clinic on the day.

Staceyemma - fantastic news that you have a match.  

Kara - thanks for your words on the Suprecur - that's what I thought.

Helen - sorry, I don't know about metformin either

AFM - Woke up with a headach this morning so trying to drink lots of water this evening.


----------



## Ravan

Red didnt realise it was so soon   updated your dates  Will you be able to get on and let us know how it went?Will kill me having to wait till the following monday to find out it went well  

As soon as all you lovely ladies know your date let me know and I'll update  Makes it much easier to keep up with you all


----------



## jk1

Morning all,


Hope everyone is ok and yay - its f f f friday!!


Redkay - wooohooo!!! can't believe its all coming round so soon - I agree with Ravan - you MUST find a way of getting news to us before you fly back - hahaha xxx


Mrs T - good luck for Sunday huni xxxx


Bexy - how are you lovely? xxxx


Siany - hope your headache has gone huni and that you have a good friday xxxx


Ravan - Good luck today xxxx


Sarah & Amanda - Yay to stating the meds!! xxxx


Becca - for our FET Lyndon thawed them last Friday and he called about 10.30am ish to say that they were thawing so normally in the morning I think - for us he decided what time to do our transfer dependent on the development of the embies - ours were frozen on day 2 though so we had to grow to day 5 and they were a little slow getting there so we had a late transfer on Monday evening - we found out the time the day before xx


Betty - sounds like all systems go for you too - yay!! xxx


Helen - how are you huni? xxx


Dizzy - hope things are all good with you xxx


Les - how are you?  hope you are well xxxx


Lills & Seren - xxxxxxxxx


Kitty - how are things going huni? xxx


Loopy, swelch, PP, Sugar, Stacey and Silver - hope you are all ok lovely ladies!! xx


Kara - hope you are ok xxxx


Wow we've got a big group of girlies!!!


AFM - nothing to report - we went out for dinner last night which was lovely - we went to Hedley's (not sure if anyone has heard of it - in Barry) and its our fav local restaurant and the food was delish!!  I have my last womb relaxant this morning - thank goodness - no more shakes - yay!! I have no cramps, no sore boobs, no nothing really - according to the timeline they should still be implanting today so hopefully its just too darn early to feel anything!!  Oh - actually i did have the night sweats for the first time last night courtesy of the lovely progesterone!! 


Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend - are we the only part of the country that hasn't had snow.......again!! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## jk1

Sorry - again - that post was way longer than i thought it would be!!! xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Jo so glad it's Friday too! no snow here either I live in Hereford  
I'm sure your embies are pitching up and finding a nice spot to settle down   xxx


----------



## helen_26

Morning everyone
Sounds like evrything is going nicely Jo. Glad you didn't have the horrible shakes this time. Hedleys sounds lovely. I haven't been to Barry for years, maybe I should try it.

AFM, had my first DR jab last night and the Testo Gel. I'd forgotten how it makes you feel. This morning I am painfully bloated and have a spot the size of Everest on my face.

Hope everyone is doing fine this morning and you have avoided the snow.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Siany - not sure how long Amanda is away for.  I saw her on Tuesday and she then said my follow up on Thurs would be with Sean.  Sean also said it would be him around over the weekend and Monday, but I do know that he is ringing Amanda to keep her informed/discuss treatment.


----------



## lillsbills

Hi Guys, I am thinking of changing my profile name to the silent stalker.. I am watching you all so very closely but posting so little at the mo.. so apologies but please know your all in my thoughts.

Just popped on to say good luck to Ravan for today.. and Mrs T.. exciting times soon..  and everyone else that is at the beginning /middle of treatment at the moment, so many... its going to be a busy time ahead, hopefully filled with many many BFP's.

Jo - I have been keeping an eye on you Mrs! take it easy (as we know you are)     this is your time...

RedKay, - Please don't be scared I am harmless..lol! but I have been watching you too and when you feeling up to it, maybe after transfer would love it if I could pick your brains on the process of DE over in Valencia..

Hello to everyone, so busy on here at the moment - makes your head spin a bit with everything that is happening.  Good luck everyone  

AFM - slowly getting my head sorted after such a bad time, considering DE like Redkay..  If we had all the time and money in the world maybe I would have another go with my own eggs, but the damn things have proved they can't be trusted...  

Friday.. Pah! some of us are on our weekend now and start work tom, late shift as well.. so my weekend will be spent sat in a police station helping for souls that have been on the wrong of some horrible bugger!  
And what happend to the snow? here in Blackwood we have the warm kind, it's called rain!  Phew, personally I am glad it didn't snow, great if your home with the kids, horrible if your worried about getting home from work or worried about loved ones getting home...

Have a good weekend all...


----------



## Dwrgi

Lills-I am sending you big hugs to you as you sit in that police station!  I used to work in Blackwood years ago, as a Team Librarian (before I retrained as a teacher).  Used to spend time in Pengam and Oakdale too.  Doesn't it have a good Italian on the high street??  

Jo-sorry to hear about the night sweats.  What we have to put up with to get our BFPs!  Try not to worry too much about timelines, we are all different, and react differently to meds, and treatment.  Hedley's sounds cool-am sure I've heard somebody in school mention it too!  Take it easy hun, in the no snow!!  

Ravan, how did you get on this morning?  Hope the scan went well?  

Sarah-yay to getting started!  Big   coming your way!

Lots of love to everybody else!  I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## jk1

Lills (AKA Silent Stalker  ) - lovely to see you on here - and also good to hear that you are thinking about your next move and i wish you all the luck in the world with your next cycle xxxxx

Amanda - oh i know  i always look at the timelines as i like to visualise whats going on - i would pay to have a little camera installed!! hahaha xxx

Helen - sorry to hear the D/R injection and jel made you feel so poo straight away - hope it gets better!! xxxx

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

lills great to hear from you,and great that you are planning your next move.    

JK how are you feeling today?

Dwrgi it was with the consultant.I have to go for the scan on tuesday and back to see consultant on friday.

Looks like I will be delaying tx for a while,I dont have a cyst I have a fibroid tumor,so having a full u/s investigation tuesday.Will have to wait till friday to see what they want to do.Im due a/f tuesday so may still book a day 10 scan  I can always cancel it if I need to.


----------



## jk1

Hi Ravan - sorry to hear that you might have to put tx back for a while - i hope its not too long - do you think you will have to have it removed or is there something they can give you? (Sorry don't know anything about these things!) - i'm doing ok thank you - had no cramps up until about half hour ago when i had a couple of sharp ones - could have been wind i guess!! hahaha xxx


----------



## Ravan

ooh I had sharp ones with Sam  was my 1st sign   It will be removed if its still growing,I've told them I dont want to be waiting months while they sit back and watch it.Always one thing or another


----------



## BexyPob

Lills big hugs for your shift tonight, I do not envy you.  I'm so pleased you're starting to think about tx again, I cannot imagine how you've coped but it's so good to have a plan, it all helps.  Hope you don't have a stressful night xx

Ravan that's rubbish, I am so sorry chick.  Yes I agree better out than in, no messing around with wait and see. Big hugs to you too and best of luck with scan on tues xx

Jo hope those progesterone windies have made their way out...total lack of dignity with tx tee hee! Keep resting up and don't watch the game on Sunday, it'll be far too nerve racking for a woman in your condition lol xx

Helen I hope the spot is recessing it's amazing how quickly it starts to work, v exciting tho too. Xx

Kay massive good luck for next week hon, and enjoy that lovely hotel too lol xx

Mrs t - thank goodness it's Friday, and not long till sunday for you, yeay xx

Afm I'm away with work for most of next week in chilly Finland so I may not catch up much but I'm sending loads of love to you all and sorry if I haven't mentioned you all by name my heads a bit busy at the mo...sorry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Ravan - Good luck for next week. Hope all is OK for you.

Jo - Hope you're doing well.

Hi to everyone else. Just a quick one before my hysteroscopy tomorrow. Hopefully they can remove whatever's there and we can start again!!

XXX


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello Everyone!

It seems quite busy on here lately. I hope you're all staying warm and doing great! 

Raven, sorry to hear about your fibroid. Hope you can get it removed quickly. 
Redkay, please let us know how you're doing? Glad the lining is super A
Jk - PUPO lady, stop that symptom spotting, it'll drive you madder than google!
Mrs T- How's the intralipds? I'm having them too, what do they feel like? Does it hurt?

Hello to everyone else on here too, sorry if I've not mentioned you. Amanda is back from her hols on Tuesday I think. I've not met Sean yet though. The good news is that my AF finally turned up after 70days of AWOL. I'm now on the pill for 21 days. Here we go again for one last try! Est EC 27th March 2012

Good luck ladies


----------



## jk1

Bexy - ooooo finland - sounds exciting!!! xxxx

Les - good luck for tmrw huni!!! xxxx

Soneasze - yay for AF arriving and yay for EC dates!!  I had intralipids last week - the worst bit was getting the tube into my hand - they don't hurt at all - just feels a bit cold going up your arm thats all - oh and it looks like milk 

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend - we have nothing planned at all at the moment - oh apart from getting up early to go to Rest Bay with Kev and dog to take some photos with his new camera - Great!! hahaha 

Jo xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Evening Ladies,

Wow so much to catch up on.

Jo glad your ok hun, I've been to Hedley's food is lovely isn't it.

Mrs T good luck for Sunday.

Dwrgi I'm so exited that our time is coming around again. The start of another journey this weekend.

Lillsbills glad you popped on, everyone is lovely on ff. Lovely to hear that you are considering have another go, it does take a while to get over things, but only you know when the time is right.

Soneasze yay for your af.

Hello to Hyperbexy Ravan, Bettyboo, Staceyemma, Kara, Redkay

Sorry if I've missed anyone out but so busy on here it's hard to keep up lol 

Afm my sciatica is back with a vengeance today I think it's the exercise I have been doing to get fit ready for tx. So going to have a nice hot bath and chill for a bit as work has been crazy today. Thank goodness it's Friday.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - I'm gutted for you, I really hope your appt goes well on Tuesday and that you don't have to wait for tx. 

Jo - try not to over analyse, easier said than done I know. Hope you get to keep busy this weekend. Your test will be here before you know it. When I had my bloods done they rang me about 2.30-3. It'll be the longest few hours of your life! You know we are all behind you, willing it to work. 

Lills - so good to hear from you. You stalk away as long as you like. You know we are all for you when you are ready to chat. It's bound to take time lovely, you have been through so much. Good to hear you are starting to think about treatment though. Big hugs

Bexy - hope Finland goes well and isn't too cold. Hope you can keep in touch, I'll miss you otherwise. 

Sarah - so good to be starting again. You're on your way now. Sorry to hear about your sciatica, I really struggle with it too after a failed op to remove part of my disc. So I really sympathise with you. 

Dwrgi - you're on your way too, yay

BettyBoo - good luck for EC Monday, I've not met Sean yet but he's gotta be lovely to be working at CRGW. A great tip is star jumps before EC. Umesh swears by them and it's worked for me.

Siany - Amanda implied she would be scanning me on Sunday but I might have got that wrong.

Helen - mount Everett made me laugh. I've had a few of those courtesy of DHEA. It'll be worth it..

Les - good luck for tomorrow. Hope it goes well

Sonea - yay and woo hoo! Bet you are so pleased after 70 days! Yes, intralipids are fine - I have them into the crook of my arm and as Jo says you don't feel anything.

Hope everyone else is good. So tired tonight and hoping for a nice lie in the morning. Quite nervous about my scan on Snday. I've had a problem with lining just once before, but it's playing on my mind.


----------



## helen_26

Soneasze - Whoo hoo, finally! You're on thr right track now, good luck hun.

Les - Good luck for tomorrow

Ravan - Good luck for next week. Hope it doesn't set you back too much.

Mrs T - Glad I made you laugh. Good luck for Sunday, got everything crossed for you.

Hi everyone else.  So glad the weekend is finally here, It's been a really long week!


----------



## Becca1507

Hello lovely ladies

How is everyone?

Stacyemma - i'm from hereford too - we live in Belmont 

Dwgri - how are you hun?  I work as a Quality Coordinator for a company that delivers Apprenticeships in Engineering, Accountancy, Business Admin and Customer Service.  

Helen - how's that spot doing hun? .  I know exactly what you mean about DR drugs.  I'm on day 3 of DR and already I am an emotional wreck - not to mention my appetite, i could eat for Britain.  I'd forgotten how it felt to be so weepy!

Jo - when is your official test date lovely?  Hope you're resting while those little embies are embedding - before you know it you'll be getting your BFP .  I'm a baby when it comes to canula's so well done you for being brave with intralipids.  I always have to have my hand numbed first.  I'm fine with injections, blood tests, piercings, tattoos, but I just cant do the canula - it sends me all funny.

Can I ask please exactly what the womb relaxant is for?

SOunds like lots of appointments and things on Sunday - good luck to everyone.

Hello to all the other mummies to be on this thread 

afm - nothing much to report other than the side effects of DR that I mentioned above.  The worst thing is I just feel like my hips have double in size and my stomach too.  Last time I remember sitting on the bed sobbing my heart out because my pants were too small .  DOnt you just love hormones.

Our internet here is very intermitent tonight so hope it will be ok for the weekend so I can keep up with you all.  Just in case, have a fantastic weekend all 

Love and    to everyone xxx


----------



## Siany

Evening all.  Hooray, it's Friday night and here I am with a nice glass of ...water!

Ravan, so sorry to hear about the fibroid.  I hope they are able to get it sorted soon for you. 

JK, hope you are keeping sane!  Enjoy your walk in the morning. 

Mrs T, hope you get your lie in tomorrow.  Hope scan goes well on Sunday. 

Les, hope all goes well for you tomorrow.

Sarah, hope the bath has helped.

Soneazse, so glad AF has finally shown up for you.

Bexy, hope your trip goes well.

Hi to Redkay, Becca, Bettyboo, Staceyemma, Helen, Dwrgi, Lills, Kara and to all I haven't mentioned personally.  It's very busy here and I can't seem to keep up!

Hope everyone has a good weekend. x


----------



## Redkay75

Wooow what a busy day, it's so hard to keep up!

BettyBoo - Good luck witht he egg collection so very exciting and yet nerve wracking, I just can't believe that Amanda is actually having a holiday crazy talk!!!   she just seems to ever present at the clinic.

Dwrgi - So many of cycling at a similar time they must be rushed off their feet at the clinic, I've noticed that the staff team seems to have doubled in the last year!

MrsT - Good luck for sunday, concentrate all your energy on that lining, try to shut down inconsequential jobs for your body like growing hairs and nails that might help   my DH reckons if his body didn't spend so much time and energy focussing on making his body hairier by the day his sperm might be in a better state or he would certainly be able to move things with his mind (I think he would choose the latter!)  

Sarah - As MrsT said they swear on star jumps for lowering high ovaries might be worth a try!  although with the sciatica that might be a trial.

Siany - BOOOO for headaches, don't you just wish your body would cut you a break!

Ravan - sooo sorry to hear your news, I have no idea what that means but it sounds sh*t. I hope it doesn't delay everything too much for you. I'm sure I'll be on the wifi at the hotel, which reminds me to make sure my international 3G thingamebob works on my phone! Cheers for updating the list all the time with so many of us on here it's a full time occupation.

Jo - Hopefully those embies will have a moving in party soon and we'll all be invited.   I get nights sweats most nights due to early menopausal symptoms and hot flashes daily, however, the HRT i'm on has slowed that all down so yay for my meds and their effects.

Lillsbills (ss)   - As you might have guessed I love to chat so I'll tell you the lot about our DE adventure the moment we get back, you just have to ask! It looks like you've been through the mill from your signature, hope that starting to think about the future and options helps you feel better.  

Bexy - know what you mean about this whole experience taking chunks out of our dignity, I made my Boss go bright red the other day when he asked about what was going to happen over in Spain and wishing my luck and I said that DH has a romantic meeting with a plastic cup on Valentines day!   it's hard to know where TMI starts and black humour begins as everyone in work knows whats happening to us this half term, you get so used to talking about it and showing the world your noonie, you foget about social niceties!  

Les - As I said on the DE thread too, all my very best for tomorrow and I hope this is just the ticket for you. 

Soneasze -     for your errant AF turning up at last 70 days is ridicualous I hope you gave her a bloody good talking to when she skulked back into your life!

Becca - snap on Cannulas hate them can deal with all the above as you mentioned piercings, tattoos, injections, blood tests but canulas suck mightily! ssshhhivvvvverrrrr

AFM - I've had an emotional 24 hours, my fur baby (big dog called Scruff) was due to go to my parents for us to go away and my father rang me at 10:30pm (late for him...and me at the mo!) to tell me his asthma is out of control and so they can't have him, obviously I burst straight into tears (emotional wreck at the mo doesn't take much to tip me over the edge)  and he started to bring up that they are paying for the treatment which sent me back teetering at the precipice. OK rant ready although I am very worried about my Dad's health and entirely understand whay he can't risk having Scruff ...breathe... A, I can't do anything about it at 10:30pm except worry with only 3 days to go. B, as if I wasn't hugely aware of the cost of the treatment and embarrassed that we have had to go them cap in hand (the treament costs less than their bedroom furniture though, not that I'm being ungrateful just putting it into perspective). C, my back up plan friend who was going to move in to the house to be with him has just been taken into hospital (whitchurch!) and my dog is of an extremely nervous nature and therefore can't go to any of other friends due to kids, cats, etc. D, Scruff came form a rescue kennels and we have spent years helping him and training him through the anxiety he was left with and kennels seems a cruel holiday for him... rant over, and breathe again! So I spent all last night crying and bemoaning the fact that we have to go through this and how unfair the whole of life is. I then spent the best part of today at a conference for the IFSS (Intergrated Family Support Service) at the Copthorne hotel (GRRREAT FOOD!) listening to how kids are so damaged by their drug and drink fuelled parents. Damn it all these lousy b*****ds pop em out like shelling peas and we have to go through so much. Ok I'm feeling better now! 

K x


----------



## Redkay75

Wow did I beat you Jo on the longest post today?  

I wonder when my OTD will be


----------



## Sarah411

Siany, bath as helped a liitle hoping it won't last too long. I here you with the glass of water I'm joining you lol.

Becca hope hormones lay off you soon Hun.

Mrs T I know I'm so glad to be starting. Ooh that done sound good with your back. Hope you don't get too much trouble now.

Off to bed now so will catch you all tomorrow. Night night ladies

Redkay yeah had to do star jumps last time it was so funny. Just hope this don't hang around too long si I can do them next time. Oh bless you hunnie not a good few days for you I hope you get so done to have scruff. Try not to stress to much though.

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Morning,

Redkay - errr yes I think you beat me for the longest post!! sending you hugs - i know its not what you need at the moment and hope you manage to sort Scruff a nice place to stay - hopefully your dad's asthma will ease over the next couple of days and they can have him then - hope your friend that has gone into hospital is ok.

I have had a little panic this morning as i forgot to take one of my estrogen tablets last night - i only had 3 yesterday rather than 4 - does anyone know if this will be ok - i am so angry with myself!! Should i take 5 today to make up? xx

No news from me this morning - we decided not to drive to the beach this morning so went to the barrage instead to take pictures - i forgot my ear muffs and i think they are going to fall off they are so cold!!










Not sure if that will work but if it does - hopefully it will brighten a Saturday morning!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

That's beautiful Jo what a stunning sunrise! Dont fret about the oestrogen it'll be fine I did that with progesterone panicked but the clinic said not to worry if you forget for several days that's when you worry. 

I feel a lot better this morning, ranting helped and then it was gone, I love my Dad dearly and certainly wouldn't wish illness upon him he just caught me at a bad time, I'm sure you all know what's that's like!   Scruffs old dog trainer has recommended a kennel in caerphilly for him so though we visited and booked one in Pentyrch yesterday we're gonna try this one if they have spaces. K x


----------



## BexyPob

Morning lovelies - wow Jo what an amazing piccie   Don't worry about missing one it will truly make no difference at all, even though I know we all worry about the tiniest things, we all seem to be programmed that way lol xxx

Kay - sending you massive hugs chick.  We've got a goregous rescue as well hon and we've had similar happen to us in the past, or in my sister's case refusing to let him out of the utlility room...so we slept in there with him!  Some people just don't understand that these fluffies are the centre of our world. I'm so pleased that you sound as though you've got him sorted chick, you don't need to be worrying about him whilst you're in Valencia.  Big hugs xxx

Blimey girls you weren't wrong about OBEM, sob city!! Watched that and then went onto F'book this morning and just got me down so much, I think we're the only couple on there now without a profile picture of a baby, every single one of our friends has a baby pic up....god it is sooooo depressing, think I'm gonna have to come off, there are only so many times you can Like babies without one of your own....sorry for being crap.  Not helped by thinking I'm going to OV whilst I'm away with work so another month down the pan   Sorry for beng rubbish will go out in the sun and pick myself up again in a mo.  Loads of love to all xxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Bexy - I know exactly what you mean huni, all of my friends are on their second children now and we are still waiting for our very special first. We will get there though, all of us will just not how we imagined it would happen but it will, I truly believe that for all of us x x x


----------



## Siany

K - I am so glad that you have now sorted things out for Scruff.  It is such an emotional time and people don't understand how upsetting things (that you could usually deal with) can be.  

Bexy - I also left ** for a while during the last treatment as any little thing upset me.  I'm ok at the mo - still early in the treatment and hormones haven't kicked in too much - but I might do the same this time.  Self preservation.

Jo - great pic.  I'm sure missing one will be ok.

Mrs T - When in treatment do you start progynova?  I forgot to ask when i went for my baseline and am wondering if i should be taking it now.


----------



## Redkay75

Bexy - What a bummer about OV being whilst you're away,fingers crossed the next month is your month!   We spoke to our old trainer (for the dog and us   ) and she reccomended a kennel in Caerphily for him so we have visited, booked and paid off he goes tomorrow. Think when he comes back we'll move him from sleeping on our bed   just in case it works.

Siany - To be fair to my Dad I think he himself had got all wound up and emotional about feeling ill and wasn't really thinking about what he was saying. My parents have been everso supportive through this whole process including paying for the lot!I go months not checking ** and not replying to the 'How are you?' messages cos it's so hard to be positive when we feel like we are just in limbo.

AFM - All packed and ready, Andy had a little freak out about what we have to go through going over to Spain he hasn't talked to his work colleagues about the whole thing, just his boss (who has been great) and so they were all asking him about his 'holiday' and it's all built up into a ball of annoyance. Bless him he internalises all his feeling and takes it out on himself, we are so lucky to have this forum to share and get all our feelings out of our brains. Love toa ll of you and thanks for all the support so far!

Best wishes to everyone and I'll try and pop in from Spain.

K x


----------



## jk1

Good luck k, safe journey, can't wait to hear your pupo!! X x x


----------



## Sarah411

Redkay, all the best have a safe journey. Won't be long till pupo.

JO how you doing today, have you defrosted from your walk this morning lol

Hi to Siany, Hyperbexy, Mrs T, Dwrgi.

Mrs T lots of   coming your war.

Have a good evening everyone.

Sarah xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say hello and good luck to you all.

It's so good being able to read all your posts which are so encouraging.

 x


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck Redkay. Have a safe journey and enjoy the few rest days afterwards!

Quick Hi to everyone else. I had my hysteroscopy yesterday and have had a polypoidal endometrium which I think the doctor said is just lumpy polyp like tissue which he's scraped away and is sending of a sample just to check.(I forgot to ask him how big it was tho). He seemed very pleased with the outcome and told me everything is fine now so I can start our cycle again as soon as Amanda lets me.

   XXXX


----------



## jk1

Lesley - thats fab news that the Dr is pleased and that you will be able to start again soon xxxx

Good luck for your scan and intralipids today Mrs T xxx

Hi to everyone - no news from me - still trying to feel positive although I have no symptoms - I didn't even have any symptoms from the trigger this time which is weird as I always do normally.

Sad news about Whitney today 

Hope everyone has a good sunday - we have nothing planned at all today apart from watching the Rugby and if it stays dry will go for a nice walk

Jo xxx


----------



## Ravan

good luck today Mrs T xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Sorry for my moan yest girls, I gave myself a good slap lol!

Mrs t massive good luck for super, smashing lining today chick and nice relax during intralipids.  It goes without saying you must let me know how you get on coz i'llbe thinking about you all day xxx

Redkay - good luck hon, really wishing you all the best in Spain, I am sooooooo excited for you both.  Don't keep us in suspense too long xxx

Jo how you doing lovely? Hate this time in the 2ww all the symptom watching, you can't think of anything else.  No doubt you've been on the symptom boards (naughty girl!) and you know loads of people have no symptoms at all.  In fact I don't think em's had any symptoms even now other than the obvious so keep your pma and orange thoughts going, not long now xxx

Les brilliant news girl, back on the roller coaster soon then? Loads of luck xxx

Siany you are so right on the self preservation, I think I have some kind of in built need to punish myself lol! Hope you're doing okay xxx

Hi to welsh bird, Sarah, kara and everyone else.  Em pleased on your growth scan, keep resting up.  Anyone heard from Helen she seems to have been quiet for a while? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Morning Ladies,

Mrs T all the luck in the world for today lots of  

Hyperbexy we are all allowed a moan don't worry about it. Hope you feel better today.

Jo, not long hunnie and don't worry if you've had no symptoms not everyone does. 

Les that's fantastic news, won't be long now.

Welshbirdwales, Hi.

Hi to Ravan, Helen, Redkay, Siany, Becca.

Afm started my norethisterone  today woo hoo finally. Going to the inlaws for lunch today and to watch the rugby armed with my bottle of juice lol I seriously know how yo party lol

Have a good day

Sarah xx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning all

thinking of you Red - best of luck and safe journey

Les - good news hun - let hope you can get started soon

 Mrs T

Hyper hope you are feeling better today lovely  

Jo - my mum is a huge rugby fan so she'll be joining all you fans watching today .  How are you feeling?  its so hard not to look for symptoms and not to analyse every little twinge isn't it.  My team leader ( who has IVF twins due in April) keeps telling me to try and relax, carry on with life as normal and not make treatment the centre of my world - how on earth do you do that though!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else, lils, siany, sarah, em, raven, dwgri, Kara and anyone i've not mentioned by name - hope you're journeys are all succesful ones.

AFM - I have to admit I am completely bored this morning.  I must admit i'm tired anyway which I think is from the Suprecur (does anyone else get that) so I dont want to do much anyway, but to be perfectly honest not a lot goes on in Hereford at the best of times, also hubby has taken the car to work so unless I get that bored I fancy a walk to Tesco I think i'll stay wrapped up on the sofa with my furbaby .  Hormones seem to have settled and i'm not so emotional today, am struggling with appetite though - I could eat a horse .  

Have a good SUnday everyone - good luck for all scans etc that are happening this week xxx


----------



## jk1

Sarah - enjoy the rugby with your juice lol xxxx

Becca - i find suprecur makes me very tired - its actually the only side effect i ever get but i mean like really really tired!! I am a bit bored too now - we were thinking of going out for lunch today but have decided to stay in and save our pennie - sensible but boring!! So i am currently wrapped up on the sofa with the furbaby watching the dog whisperer  xxx Oh and Kev is upstairs cleaning - bonus!! hahaha xxxx

Bexy & Ravan - hope you have a nice sunday xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - so sorry to hear about your stress about Scruff. Our furbabies certainly mean the world to us so I totally understand how upset ou were. So glad you are sorted now and you can relax and have a fab week. I have a good feeling for you..

Bexy - oh Hun, I'm with you totally. I had yet another nieces birthday party yesterday and came home feeling so sorry for myself because they are all growing up around me and we haven't started yet. But as Kara always reminds me we will love it all the more when it's our turn. And it won't be long for you lovely girl, you are so close now. Hope you have a fab trip away and of course Ill text you later. Big massive hugs xxxxxxxxx

Les - fab news that you can get cycling soon. Hope you aren't feeling too sore

Sarah - yay to starting your tabs

Siany - not sure when I start the oestrogen, I'm on a natural cycle so may not be the same as you anyway

Becca - snuggled up on the sofa sounds fab, enjoy it

Jo - as days go on through the 2ww it gets tougher and tougher so I'm thinking of you every day and praying that it's your time. I hope you you are coping ok, sounds like you are. Nearly there now hun, can't wait til your OTD xxx

Thanks for all your good wishes, I'm still really nervous, probably cause there's no second chances in natural cycle. Will let you know later how it goes. Feeling awful at the mo, terrible headache. Went to bed by 9pm last night with it and still woke up with it. Not sure if it's because I've got a cold or because my neck injury from the car accident sometimes gives me bad headache. But whatever it is, hope it gets lost soon!!


----------



## Siany

Mrs T - hope everything goes well with your scan this afternoon and the lining is looking good.

Redkay - wishing you a safe journey today.

Jo -   to you lovely lady.

Les - glad things went well with you and that you'll be cycling soon.

I spoke to Amanda this morning about the progynova and worry over, I don't need to be taking it yet. Next worry - am I responding to the stims? Will there be follies this time?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick update - nice triple lining  First intralipids done, just waiting for surge next weekend now then ET a week after. Another step closer..


----------



## Danni162

Mrs T - hope everything goes well today

Jo - hope the 2 week wait goes quickly for you  loved your picture of the sunset where was that from?

Redkay - hope you have a safe journey.

Staceyemma - so glad you have a match and things are moving for you.

Sorry i have not posted for a while i have nothing much to report only that am waiting for AF to show to start the pill - should be about 9 days. Medication is coming on tuesday as i am taking the day off waiting for them to arrive. I have a question for you girls - when do you have to stop drinking coffee ? is this as soon as possible or when you start the meds?


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, great rugby result!!!

Les  - That's great news that you can start again

Redkay - Safe journey hun, look forward to your updates.

Hyper - Moan away hun, we all need to from time to time.

Danni - Not long to go then. Sorry can't help you with the coffee question as I don't drink it.

Mrs T - Yay to the lovely lining. One big step closer.


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - fab news on the lining!!!! xxxx

Danni - it was sunrise yesterday morning (but i think it looks like sunset too!!) - taken from the barrage in Penarth - lucky picture i think as i shake too much normally to take a good picture  xxx

xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t great news.

Sorry I'm not posting much just mega busy atm


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - great news on the lining.  I thought you were joking about the star jumps but could see from some of the replies that you do actually do it    Not sure if today counts, as I have my 3 yr nephew over during the rugby and all he wanted to do was jump, and "higher" which I have to say was a bit sore after 4 injections last night.  Nervous about EC tomorrow, just hoping a get a bit of sleep.  Seems to be so many hurdles to get over in this process, just trying to take each one at a time.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - I know, I felt sure Umesh was joking the first time but nope, it really works! Good luck for EC, keep us posted

Kara - don't worry, we know you always keep an eye on everyone. You just enjoy precious times with your girl


----------



## jk1

Good luck for tmrw Betty xxx


----------



## Siany

Good luck for EC Betty. X

Mrs T - great news on your triple lining. X


----------



## Ravan

Betty good luck with e/c tomorrow xxx

JK now long now,how do you feel?

Mrs T yay for triple lining! Did the clinic give you ov tests?Are they cheapy ones? I bought clear blue to be sure lol You have frozen blast right? Have they told you roughly what day they'll go back? I worked out roughly(based on my cycle) that it would only leave a week to do a test....or will they still make you do a 2ww?Sorry so many questions I've always had day 3 e/t,my blast e/t was medicated.....and Im old I cant remember  

Red good luck this week

Good luck to everyone....to many names to remember but Im thinking of you all


----------



## jk1

Hi Ravan - i'm feeling fine - no symptoms at all though - still not sure if that means its a good or a bad thing!! hahaha google is keeping me company today  xxx


----------



## Ravan

I recon a good thing   I love google,but can be very naughty


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - yep, I got the ov tests from the clinic but I bought clearblue too! Gotta test once a day from day 12 then twice from day 14 (based on the scan of my follies). But I started testing today just in case! My blasts are day 6 so ET will be 7 days from surge or thereabouts, might depend on time of surge. I've gotta ring Amanda when I detect the surge and she'll tell me when to start oestrogen and progesterone. As for 2ww, I'm not sure. They shortened it slightly last time but then I started testing from 10dp5dt anyway. I might ask for bloods this time given the chemical last time, so will keep you posted on how soon I can have them. First FET for me do learning as I go! Good luck for tomorrow.

Jo - keep away from Google missus!! Not long now x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls!  How are you all?  

Betty-I really hope that things are going well for you today!  I'm thinking of you and sending you tons of positive vibes!

Mrs T-yay for getting closer to your next treatment.  The triple lining is a good omen!!  Hang on in there, and good luck hun!

Jo-everybody reacts differently to being PG-some have lost os symptoms, others none at all, so hang on in there, and be very wary of google mania!!!  Thinking of you hun! xx

Siany-good luck with the stimms.  How you are feeling is completely natural, especially if you've had a bad experience previously.  My advice to you would be to take it one day at a time-do all you need to know, and let Mother Nature do her job too.  Good luck!

Les-glad to hear that you can start your treatment soon!  Good luck to you, you've waited a while for this!  xx

Good luck RedKay- I shall be thinking of you and sending you tons of postive vibes!  xxx

Becca- a day on the sofa sounds like a good plan!  I felt very tired during my stimms too-your body is working very hard to develop extra follies, so it's bound to have an effect.  Go with it, and be a proud Sofa Queen!!  xx

Sarah-I started the norethisterone on Thursday.  How are you finding it?  Feel a few twinges in my ovaries, but that's about it.  Must admit, I had a few ciders during the game yesterday-will give up the grog as soon as I start stimming.  I know some might say I shouldn't drink at all, but got to have something to look forward  to.  Good luck with it all, when do you stop the norethisterone??  Big hugs hun. xx


Hello to Ravan, Hyper, Emnige, Danni, Becca, Kara, WbWelsh, Helen, and anybody else I might have missed.  Huge clouds of babydust to you all!!

Does anybody on here know whether you should apply the testo gel at the same time every day??  Also, sorry for missing a post, but what are star jumps for??!  Sounds like fun, I think!!!

Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Dwrgi - a couple of the girls suggested star jumps just before EC as apparently it helps if your ovaries are up high.  Well I did a few in the treatment room today, DH thought I was bonkers  
But might well have helped as EC was okay, the worst bit for me was putting the IV in, so not that bad.  Sean was lovely too, gave me a hug beforehand and made me relax.  They got 15 eggs today, and had a call from Helen this afternoon to say that the 7 for ICSI were all mature and then the other 8 (IVF) are hopefully getting jiggy now.  Onto the next stage now.....


----------



## Dwrgi

That's a fantastic result Betty!  You must be so pleased!  I bet you looked funny doing the star jumps!!  

Fingers crossed now that exciting things happen overnight!!  Way to go!!  Hope you can rest now and take it easy,

Good luck to you hun,
Axxx


----------



## Sarah411

Evening ladies,

Hi Dwrgi hope you well I got a few twinges too not sure if I'm imagining it cause I think something should be happening lol. If you want a few cheeky drinks then you go for it hunnie. I stop tablets on 23rd you?. Good luck to you Hun we will stimming before you know it. Big hugs xx

Betty that's great news on ec, hope your resting now.

Hi to JO, Mrs T, Ravan, Siany,Les, Becky. Sorry if I've missed anyone but got a fuzzy head after a busy horrible day in work.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - well done on EC, fab result. I dd my star jumps in the little room adjoining theatre, definately not a pretty sight! Good luck for your call in the morning.


----------



## jk1

Betty - fab news - well done you and good luck for your call tmrw xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Betty - a great result and hope there's lots going on in the lab tonight. x


----------



## helen_26

Dwrgi - Not sure if the Testogel should be applied the same time each day, but that is what I have been doing?  How are you finding it?

Betty - Fab news hun, got everything crossed for you.


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Excellent news Betty, good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Danni162

That is great news Betty


----------



## Ravan

Betty thats fantastic news,good luck for the call today....are you going to blastocyst?

JK not long now! 

Mrs T mine are day 6 too.

good luck this month everyone...to many ladies to name personally but Im thinking of you all   
I'll have get the list up again I think lol


----------



## kara76

Betty that's brill news

Ravan good luck with scan today


----------



## staceyemma

does anyone ever find themselves emailing Amanda often bit I've emailed her a few times propb once a week asking questions about egg share, what happens next, updates etc.. I feel guilty bothering her all the time...

I hope my recip's nhs funding confirmation hurries up in time for my next af 6th/7th MArch then I can start on the pill to synchronise with the recip  

Ravan there are a lot of names to remember on here I struggle! 
Good luck everyone.
Thinking of you Jo hope you are doing well xx


----------



## jk1

Hi stacey - i am more of a caller if anything - i call quite often in the lead up to treatment   fingers crossed it all comes through soon hun - will be fab once you get that confirmation xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

I'm just back from a weekend away with DH I've tried to read through all the posts but I've lost track!
Just wanted to say that I had my AMH blood test result back yesterday and is was 28.8 so I'm really happy  
We've got our first consultation with Amanda tomorrow morning ekkk I'm so excited and nervous - but more excited!!
I'm having the pelvic ultrasound scan too is this okay to have this done when you are in the 2ww as we've obviously been TTC again this month (Hoping for a last minute miracle).

I hope you are all keeping well and I'll try and keep up now that I'm back x


----------



## Becca1507

Hello to everyone

how is everyone doing?

Betty - that is fab. Well done on al your eggs hun - good luck for todays call.

ladies, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease forgive me for being so vague and fuzzy, but I am just so tired I can barely do anything.  Please tell me girls is it just me.  THe SUprecur is making me really really tired, but then when I go to bed I cant sleep.  The last  3 nights i've had a maximum of 2 hours and I am just exhausted!  you would think I could sleep for Brittain but I just lie there and cant drift off!!!!!

I have to dash off to our Worcester site so apologies for no personal message ladies, but hugs to everyone and will catch up properly tomorrow.

xxxxxx

ps.  Jo - hope you're resting up lovely  x


----------



## Sarah411

Hi everyone, how are you all today? 

Betty any news from the clinic, how are you feeling today.

JO not long now Hun. 

Becca when I was using Supracur last time I was exhausted I was asleep by 8pm DH lived it cause he got to watch all the sport. Everyone is different though and I didn't get the part not being able to sleep it was the opposite. Lol Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.  

Loopy wow amh results are fab.

Staceyemma, I'm with JO on this one I always ring if I got a problem or a question and I know Amanda doesn't mind that's what they are there for. I remember last cycle I waited from the Sat to the Mon to ring as didn't want to bother them and Amanda said even if it's 2am just pick up the phone if you are worried. Your bound to have questions your only human and such a big thing that we all go through. Hope you get a date sorted soon. 

afm DH thinks I'm being moody since starting the norethisterone I'm not sure if it's right I think he's just after sympathy lol I wasn't like it last time when taking it. Any of you had this when taking it.

Sarah xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Sarah I think I will phone her if I have any more questions shes very nice about it all


----------



## Ravan

Any news Betty?

quicky from me....scan all clear,nothing to be seen  must have gone on its own  Now just need a/f to arrive and all sytems go!


----------



## jk1

Ravan - fab news yay!!!

Betty - i've been checking all day for your news - hope you are ok huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Staceyemma, no problem at all. And your right she is always very nice.

Any news on Betty? Keep checking hope she's ok.

Ravan, fab news on scan just need to give af a kick and your away.

Sarah xx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

Hope you all dont mind my butting in here    I am looking to start treatment in the next couple of months, I cant decided between LWC swansea or CRGW, I just called them and I have missed the open day for this month.

Do you know if they have a BMI policy as mine is 34    and need to know if I HAVE to lose weight before I pay for an initial appt.  I am self funding?

Thank you all in advance - good luck to you all in your quests, hope you all get the BFP's we dream of!

Michellexxx


----------



## Ravan

welcome Michelle,I dont know about there bmi policy but my advice would be to email them [email protected] 
make it for Amanda Oleary. She will definately get back to you about any questions you may have.
In my personal opinion they are much better than LWC and much cheaper too! Price lists are on thier website.
Good luck x


----------



## michelle.v

Thanks Raven

I have looked at the prices and they do seem cheaper, its just that I live in Swansea so it is convenient, but the success rates with CRGW are much higher!  This will be our last attempt for a sibling so we need to make sure we give it the best go!!

Michellexx


----------



## SoneaSze

Betty, great EC! When are you having them back? 

Loopy, what an amazing amh! 

Ravan, that's fab news that its cleared up by itself. Bring on the ET. 

Stacyemma, i usually email Amanda and ive phoned too. She's always there. Am beginning to suspect that they have cloned her.

Mrs T, when's ET?

Jk, BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!

Michelle, welcome! Go to an open day at CGRW. You'll love it there.


----------



## Sarah411

Hi Michelle, CRGW don't discriminate against weight or age this question I remember was clarified in the open evening by another lady asking the question. I think their belief is that everyone deserves a chance. Hope that helps. All the best.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say yay and woohoo Ravan, look at Pixs AF dance and you'll soon be on your way..

Jo, hang in there

Betty - hope your call went well


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sorry for taking so long to post, but had double glazing put in today and yesterday and the fitters managed to disconnect the internet so had to wait for DH to get home to get it working - I am not the most technical minded 

Well, Helen rang this morning and said that all 7 from ICSI had fertilised and 7 of the ICF ones had too, so 14 out of 15, we are over the moon  

Ravan - not sure what a blast is or whether we are having one.  Helen provisionally booked me in for ET on Thurs but said that she would ring first thing and either confirm or move to Saturday.  Hadn't really thought past EC so didn't really ask any questions, though Helen was lovely and I am happy to go with the expert.

I agree with SoneaSze that there must be clones of Amanda - turns out she was not on holiday last week, but at a fertility conference - not sure if she ever has a holiday!


----------



## jk1

Betty - brilliant news huni - really pleased for you!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty great news


----------



## Sarah411

Betty, that's fantastic news I'm really pleased for you and DH. No Amanda very rarely takes a holiday she did say once that she enjoys her work too much. Take it easy Betty. 

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hello from a very snowy but beautiful Finland.  

Ravan wow fantastic news hon, bet you couldn't believe it  xx

Betty another wow that is amazing, you must be chuffed to bits xx

Jo, not long now hon hope you are still super calm. Big excited hugs coming your way xx

Mrs t just sending big huge hugs chick. How's the ov hunting going?  God alone knows what's going on with me, still no ov that I've noticed, I've either missed it or the last chem pregnancy is messing with my cycle, bloody marvellous! Xx

Love to you all xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - good to hear from you. I had to go to Birmingham for work today and complained enough about that! Still ov hunting, should be over the weekend. Perhaps your body is waiting til you come home to DH, lol xxx


----------



## jk1

Bexy - hope everything sorts itself out huni xxx

Mrs T - hope you are well xxxx

Redkay - if you are reading this hope you had a good journey and hope everything went ok today xxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Great news Betty x


----------



## Ravan

Betty day 5 is blastocyst,if they are thinking about Saturday then they would be blast,which is great!And you have loads to get you there too  A much better chance of achieving a pregnancy with blast as some embryos stop developing at day 3.

Michelle we are on our final attempt for a sibling for Sam,its definately worth the extra journey for their care  

Red thinking of you  

Hyper hope your enjoying the snow(send some to me!)

JK Im getting excited for you,not long now!How are you feeling?

Mrs T you ready to start testing?

Evening all,hope your all well.xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - I've already started, too scared to miss it! Supposed to start tomorrow and then twice a day from Friday. Nearly there, hope you aren't far behind me..


----------



## lillsbills

Michelle V - I asked Amanda about BMI etc when I started going there.. (guilty of being a bit of a chunky monkey myself).  She said that in her opinion weight did not have a huge amount to do with it, mind you she maybe said that to make me feel better  
Ravan.. Whoo hoo.. fab news
Mrs T - Doing a rather tiddly AF dance for you (my weekend starts today and the gin bottle has been opened )
Jk - Chick, I suppose we all look for signs, in the end the only sign you want is the absence of AF and a little line on the test, I have everything crossed for you.
Soo many people in treatment at the mo,   and a   for everyone.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - good to hear from you. You must be tiddly because I'm waiting for ovulation not AF, lol. It's Ravan who is waiting for AF so I'm sure she's benefitted from your tiddly dance


----------



## lillsbills

Mrs T - Bugger! DH did laugh at my dance.. 
Shall do a little wiggle for OV then, you never know lol!  (Shaking booty as we speak   )


----------



## Ravan

Lills you made me laugh out loud....nutter  

Mrs T dont blame you for testing now,Im never late by more than a day so Im hoping todays the day


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Ravan - fingers crossed for you and Mrs T x


----------



## Becca1507

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - just wrote a long post, clicked on post and computer crashed!!!! Bloomin technology!  Dont have time to write another as have to get back to work!!!!!!!!!!  Poo!

Hope everyone is ok thinking of you all and sending up fertility  .


Betty - fab news by the way 

love you you all xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Just a quick one to let you know that fertilisation went well and today we have just found out we have 9 embryos, we have ET on Friday afternoon. Hopefully there'll be some frosties too. Best wishes to everyone k x


----------



## Ravan

Great news Red! Enjoy your free days  best of luck to you both xxx


----------



## Ravan

Bettyboo.............ivf  Feb  E/C Feb 13th
Kitty....................ivf  Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf  Feb 10th    E/C  12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Feb
Becca.................fet  Feb  E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf    Feb
Redkay...........deicsi  Feb  E/T 16th Feb
Loopy.................iui  mar/april
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

   
    

JK1    OTD 16th Feb


----------



## jk1

Redkay - yay - 9 embryos is brilliant - enjoy the next couple of days - remember lots of relaxing and being pampered!! xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Sarah411.

Ravan good news that your scan was clear. Can you also change me to IUI please?

Welcome michelle.v.

Thanks SoneaSze I was very pleased with the result.

Congrats BettyBoo1 fantastic result!!

Hyperbexy hope you are enjoying Finland.

MrsT hope ov hurries up for you hun.

Redkay75 massive congrats on the 9 embryos hun.

jk1 not long to go now keeping my FC for you.

AFM we had our first consultation with Amanda today and yes she is lovely!!! She has advised me to have my HSG in at the end of March and hopefully we will start IUI in April.  We’ll be classed as unexplained fertility a bit worried about the success rates or IUI though has anyone on there had or know of anyone who has had a BFP with IUI? Amanda said that the success rates for IUI last year were 30% so pretty good compared to the 10-15% that is normally quoted.  So feeling really +ve that we are moving forward and I’m glad we can try IUI before beginning IVF (if needed) not long to go now    xxx


----------



## jk1

Loopy - fab news on your appt - i don't really know about iui as i was a bad case that went straight to icsi   won't be long before you can get going now though which is brilliant!! xxx


----------



## kara76

Red that's wonderful news. Well done


----------



## Emnige

Great news Red x


----------



## michelle.v

Hi everyone!!

Thank you so much for your replies, I emailed clinic last night at 5.00 pm and Amanda replied at 6.30!  Didnt expect anything so quick, they dont have a BMI policy WOOHOO!!!!!

I have called them today and asked about egg sharing, they are checking and will get back to me.  I am so nervous now that things are happening    I do feel that it will be worth the journey tho, you all seem really pleased wuth your treatment.

JK - good luck for tomorrow hun     

Red thats a fab number of eggs!!!  good luck for Friday     

Mrs T - hope your little eggie pops out soon   

Hi to everyone, sorry if I have missed people, will get to know you all pretty soon im sure!   

Michellexxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Redkay - fab news, well done!
JK - fingers and toes crossed for you
Loopy - we had a go at IUI in November.  Was not successful but was glad we had a go before IVF.  It might sound strange but I found it like an introduction to IVF as less drugs, shorter and easier and then felt comfortable moving onto IVF.


----------



## Ravan

Well done Michelle,Amanda is amazing and so helpful,she's also got children through ivf so knows exactly how we all feel....another reason why the clinic is so good,they do this to help us rather than money being their aim....unlike certain other clinics I could mention   

a/f is here,but will class day 1 as tomorrow...booked a day 12 scan for 27th Feb


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - so glad AF arrived and you are on the way, yay yay

Jo - are you booked in for bloods tomorrow? How are you doing Hun? I'm gonna be on pins tomorrow waiting to hear your news

Redkay - that's great news. Hope you get to chill out a bit. Looking good for you 

Loopy - glad to hear your appt went well

Michelle - you'll always get answers to any questions, glad you feel reassured

Lills - hope you are enjoying your weekend, loving the shaking booty!

Bexy - hope you are having a good time, be happier when you are home though, lol

Hi everyone else


----------



## jk1

Hi Mrs T - no i haven't booked in - we are going to phone in the morning and see when we should go in - maybe tmrw or friday i guess - i am scared!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Hun, I'm not surprised you are scared, totally understand. Ask to go in tomorrow, as long as you are there before 1 you should get the results 2.30-3. Will be praying for you tonight xxx


----------



## helen_26

Fab news Red. Enjoy the next few days!

Yay Rava, all good to go!

Ooo so close now Jo, got everything crossed for you. xxxx

AFM - jabs and testogel are going ok. The testo gel doesn't like me very much though, got loads of spots and my hair is really greasy.

Hi everyone else.  How are we all today? xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone and hope your all doing ok with your cycles,

jk, good luck for tomorow if you get bloods done,     thoughts. 

redkay, congrats on your 9 embies and good luck for et.

mrs t, hope you detect surge soon so you can prepare for your little embies to be put back where they belong.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU LADIES.


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick post to wish Jo all the best if you get bloods done tomorrow


----------



## Sarah411

Red that's great news all the best for et.

JO fingers crossed for your blood test.

Helen glad jabs are going well

Loopy glad it's all starting to move for you.

Hello to Mrs T, Ravan, Betty, Michelle, Kara.

Afm not much to report really apart from I've got sore breasts sorry for the tmi but since taking the tabs they been aching. Looking forward to watching obem later

Have a good evening everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## Danni162

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow jo - fingers crossed for you 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## lillsbills

JK - crossing everything for you hun


----------



## BexyPob

Hello lovelies,

Jo huge big hugs for tomorrow it really is nerve racking hon and I'll be thinking of you and sending the biggest positive vibes known to mankind xxx

Red wow wee you must be over the moon, roll on lovely blastos xxx

Ravan so pleased af arrived, you're on your way hon xxx

Mrs t missing you chick, back tomorrow night and sending loads of good luck for a positive test ASAP. Still nothing here, is it possible for mass amounts of food to block your tubes lol!?!!?? Xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi everyone!

Been on a break to Newport Pembs so haven't logged on for a couple of days!

Way to go Red-that's brilliant news about the embies.  Fingers crossed for Friday.

Jo-good luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you. xx

Loopy-my friend got preggers with her first IUI-she is 38 and had been TTC for three years naturally without any luck.  They reckon she had 'hostile' CM, which used to be checked with a routine test but has since been forgotten.  So, good luck for your IUI!

Sarah-how are you hun?  My hair is greasier too, although have loads of spots courtesy of DHEA, so no change there.  Roll on Feb 23rd, I say!

Mrs T-good luck with the surge! xx

Hi to everybody, and lots of good luck to us all,
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Quickie 

Big massive good luck for jo. I am praying for good news


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, I'm not too bad thanks how you feeling? Funny you should say that about your hair mine is the same and I couldn't agree more roll on the 23rd lol. Xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi jk1, ravan, Betty, mrs t, kara, drwgi, loopy, red, lills and everyone,

Really nerve racking reading all the posts today. Would just like to say good luck to everyone and send you all positive thoughts.

Had my scan today with Amanda, she has booked me in for egg collection on Saturday morning, hoping for about 8 good follicles not sure if thats good, just hope there are eggs in there.... can't believe it's finally happening 

Ravan - can you add me to the list please? Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

WBW - ooh exciting. I was really nervous for my first EC but there's really nothing to worry about. Just shout if you have any questions. Good luck for Saturday


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Thanks mrs t x


----------



## michelle.v

Hiya

Good luck welshbird!!  EC is ok, you wont remember any of it   .

Really excited, I am going for AMH blood test, on monday!!!  

Michellexxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Thanks michelle. I noticed u tryed acupuncture, was thinking about giving it a go but not sure if its to late now. When did u do yours? X


----------



## Siany

Jo - wishing you all the best for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you and will have everything crossed for a BFP.   

Redkay - congratulations on your 9 embies.  A great result. 

Ravan - great news about the scan and that AF has arrived.  

Welshbird - good luck for EC on Saturday.

Michelle.V - hi and hope your test goes well on Monday.

Mrs T - hope you get your surge soon.

Dwrgi, Helen, Sarah - I noticed my hair was greasier too when using the gel.

Loopy - glad your consultation went well.

Betty - How are you?  When is ET?

Becca - hope you are managing to get some sleep.  I had acupuncture today so am hoping for a good night's sleep tonight.

Hi to Staceyemma, Les, Lills, Bexy and everyone else.

AFM - had my scan today and there are a few follies at 10mm.  Lining is a bit thin so am now on oestrogen to try and thicken it.  I had very intense acupuncture with Jackie today - jump leads sending pulses through the needles to try and move things on.  Back on Friday for another scan.  Please let us get to EC this time!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - I had thin lining the once but the oestrogen sorted it out no problem and it didn't affect the egg count so fingers crossed it'll catch up. Good luck for Friday


----------



## Ravan

Bettyboo.............ivf Feb E/T Feb 19th
welshbird.........ivf/icsi Feb E/C Feb 19th
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Staceyemma......icsi March
Dwrgi.................icsi Feb/March E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf Feb 10th E/C 12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui March
Becca.................fet Feb E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf Feb
Redkay...........deicsi Feb E/T 17th Feb
Loopy.................iui mar/april
Sainy..................ivf Feb
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet Feb
Silver..................ivf Feb
Ravan................fet Feb/March
Dizzy..................fet Feb/March
Helen.................icsi Feb/March
Seren.................ivf April/may
Les.....................ivf March
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1 OTD 16th Feb


----------



## Ravan

Done for you Welshy  and wow didnt realise it was so soon! Good luck to you.

Michelle good to see your moving along,mondays not far away either!

Sainy good luck for your scan on friday...you WILL get to e/c this time,how many do you have so far?

Mrs T what day are you on now?Any sign?

JK good luck for today,will be thinking of you.....everything crossed for you xxx

Everyone is moving so quickly now!

Cookie,penelope,kitty,silver hope your all ok,have you started tx?

Bettyboo just looking at your date,did I sleep through your collection lol think I have your dates wrong?


----------



## BettyBoo1

WBW - I had EC this week and it really was okay.  All the staff were lovely and although I was a bit sore afterwards, it was much better than my active imagination had thought it would be!  Will be there Saturday morning too x

Siany - fingers crossed scan goes well on Friday

Ravan - well I certainly slept through most of my EC!  Just had call from Helen this morning and all 14 are still going although 1 looks like it is about to arrest.  Apparently 6 really strong ones so not ET today, but moved to Saturday morning instead which makes it a blast I think


----------



## Ravan

Betty told you I have no memory  Looks good for blast! Going to update your dates


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Hi everyone! I don't post much but I tend to check in regularly to see how all you lovely ladies are doing!!! Very excited today for JK!! Fingers and toes crossed!
Sorry for not updating Ravan, my tx had to be delayed as I had to have a smear  that's all done now and I have treatment planning end of this month and I'm hoping to push on with iui in march. So keen to get things rolling!

Sorry for not mentioning everyone by name but wishing you all the very best wherever you are in your tx. Xx


----------



## Ravan

Great news cookie,I've updated your dates  Its difficult to keep up with people,and to mention everyone by name   theres so many of us! Glad all is ok and fingers crossed for next month for you.


----------



## Sarah411

Hello everyone,

Jo, thinking of you today hun, fingers and toes crossed.   

Betty, Yay for blast really good news for you.

Siany, good luck for your scan tomorrow

Cookie, Glad for you that tx is not too far away for you. 

Hello to Mrs T, Ravan, WBW, Michelle, Dwrgi. Sorry if ive missed anyone its hard to keep up at the moment it s so busy lol but thinking of you all and sending you all   

Afm, not much to report atm still on norethisterone until the 23rd. Had to wash my hair again today as its so greasy lately. Dh still saying im moody and irritable. lol 

Catch you all later.

Sarah xx


----------



## Siany

Thanks Mrs T, Ravan, Betty and Sarah.

Ravan, there are 8 or 9 altogether, all about 10. I didn't have any symptoms when stimming last time but have been having some aches this time, so hope that's a good sign. 

Jo, thinking of you lovely.


----------



## Emnige

Jo,            Thinking of you today


----------



## sammy75

jo, lots and lots of luck and i am soooo   that you will be posting good news later.


----------



## staceyemma

thinking of you today Jo xx


----------



## Ravan

sainy thats good numbers,definately a good sign if your feeling it lol keep drinking the water  

JK your killing me,hoping and praying you have good news to share!


----------



## Redkay75

Just popped in to wish Jo all the best  

K x


----------



## BexyPob

Jo any news yet chick? Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

What a day!  Kev called this morning to see when we could go in and they said anytime this morning - so we got ready and was at the clinic for about 10am - we waited all day - literally and then Anna called about half an hour or so ago - its a positive but the HCG level is v v low at 19 so we have to go back on monday for another blood test to see if its rising - we are excited as we've got another step closer, but also scared as we are well aware the levels are v v v low.

The only thing we are hoping is that 1) we didn't have transfer till about half five in the evening and 2) our embies were slow growers so may just have implanted a little later than normal.

Anyways - fingers crossed for monday - trust me to have my test dates on the weekend when the lab isn't open!! hahaha

Thank you for all your messages and support ladies - I'm going to enjoy the fact that we have our first ever official positive and just try and relax (hmmm??!?!) hahaha

Jo xxx


----------



## Ravan

JK well done....I wont overly congratulate you as your probably excitedly nervous(but I am jumping up and down lol) Hopefully monday will come quickly for you......but yay a good result for today!


----------



## michelle.v

Hi JK,

Congratulations hunny! Fingers crossed for you that your levels will keep on climbing        
Have you tried a HPT?  The digital clearblue ones are really good?  You could try one tomorrow and sunday to put your mind at rest a bit

I know with the LWC Swansea I never had a blood test, just took my home test result.

Take it easy, put your feet up and 'try' to relax

Michellexxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Jk, congrats and a hpt should detect hcg from 25 so if u were to do one sat then atleast it would give u an indication that levels are doubling, will be thinking of u all weekend and keep us posted if u do go ahead with hpt.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - so relieved to hear your news. I'll save my congrats til Monday then as I know how nervous you are. I would defo be on the peesticks all weekend! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Jo, am so pleased for you, but understand the caution.  But, a BFP, wow fantastic.  I think it's a good idea to do an hpt on Saturday-waiting until Monday is a killer!!!!  I am thinking of you and sending you HUGE hugs and lots of love,  Attagirl!!  xx

Siany-I am sure that there are eggs in the follies-and the oestrogen to thicken the lining sounds like a really good idea too.  The twinges are definitely a good sign!  Thinking of you too, and big hugs! xxx

Sarah-I have a spot of VOLCANIC proportions about to erupt on my forehead.  Oh no, TTC most definitely does not add to my sex appeal!!  Ha ha ha!!!  Big hugs to you!

BettyBoo-brilliant that ur eggs are still getting jiggy with the whatsits!!  Try to relax and fingers crossed for Sat.  xxx

Lots and lots of love to Ravan, Hyper, Kara, Emnige, Staceyemma, Mrs T, WBW, Red, Lills, Loopy , Les, Sammy, Michelle, and anybody else I might have missed. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Jk fingers crossed that monday shows a lovely increase. I'm so pleased that u got bloods done


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - fab news I've been on tenterhooks all day waiting to hear, but not as much as you I imagine! Congrats on the blood test result BFP wow and fingers crossed for some lovely doubling! K xxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Thank you ladies - i'm not getting my hopes up but its definitely a step further xxx

Redkay - have you heard how your little embies are? xx


----------



## lillsbills

Jo - fantastic news... crossing everything for Monday for you xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening all,

I havent been posting on here much lately but I have been trying to keep up with whats going on for everyone. Im rubbish at doing personals and there are os many of us at the moment but I just wanted to say a tentative congrats to Jo. I hope that the levels are rising as we speak!!!

Ravan I have started treatment and have been stimmulating now for 10 days. Got another scan Sat and then hopefully EC sometime next week. 

I hope everyone else is ok and that those having treatment are doing well. 

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Jo congratulations, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Monday xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Jo thinking of you hon, I know how hard it is for you, especially the wait until Monday arrrrrggggghhh! I'm sending loads of positive vibes for some fantastic doubling results on Monday.  As the others say get peeing on sticks over the weekend, big hugs xxxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Excellent news jo, keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Siany

Jo - such good news.  As you say, a confirmed positive this time and one step closer.  I hope those numbers increase over the weekend and I'm with the others regarding the sticks!


----------



## helen_26

Lovely news Jo, got everything crossed for Monday.xx


----------



## Sarah411

JO, that's great news I'm so p,eased for you but can understand why your nervous sending lots of    and    your way. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Fab news, congratulations JK!! I understand your cautious celebrations, best wishes for Monday. X


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Jo       for Monday xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Danni162

Well done jo fingers crossed for Monday


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today Red,thinking of you xxx


----------



## jk1

Good luck today Redkay!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck Kay x

Jo - did you poas this morning?


----------



## jk1

Morning Mrs T - no wayyyyyyyy!! lol i'm too scared!! hahaha xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - you wuss, lol. Understand though. Are you gonna hold out til Mondays blood test? I would never last that long!


----------



## jk1

I am - kev made me promise i wouldn't as i'll get myself in a state if its negative - i will wait till monday then if its good news i'll do one (or maybe a couple  )


----------



## Siany

Disappointing scan this morning as the follicles have not moved on since Wednesday - still  at 10 or 11.  So back Monday for the 'make or break' scan to see whether we can go on with the treatment.  What is wrong with me?  AMH is ok (13), but body is not doing what it is supposed to.


----------



## Ravan

Siany have they upped your dose? Got everything crossed for you


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi Ladies

Sorry I asked to join this forum and then dissapeared - time seems to be flying at the mo    Not sure who is cycling at same time as me, I am sure there were a few of us with e/c w/c 12th March??

Down reg seems to be ok so far until today I have that niggly headache that I remember from our first 2 attempts  

Great news Jo  

Looking forward to sharing this experience with you - feel like an old hand at this now  

Sqwelch x


----------



## Sarah411

Siany fingers crossed for MOnday for you.   

Sqwelch Im cycling with you and i know Dwrgu is too. we all have ec on the 12th march its getting exciting now the closer its getting. Although my hair is greasy and my dh is saying im moody on these meds lol. Welcome back.  

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Siany - good luck for your scan on monday huni - still 3 more days of stimms so hopefully they will get bigger xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi Sarah

I am dreading the moodiness lol... my hubby says he is gonna move into the shed for a few weeks if I am as bad as the first time lol!  Have you had any hot sweats yet? Mine hasnt arrived yet but I know that will come in time.

When is your baseline scan? Mine is 29th Feb.

Do you know if the d/r drugs delay AF? at my last clinic they put me on pill 2 days before starting d/r so not sure when to expect it now?

Oooooooo I am so excited but so scared it will fail.. dont think I could handle it  

I need  

Kel x


----------



## jk1

Swelch -              xxx


    


There you go!!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sqwelch - DR delayed my AF by a couple of days but arrived before baseline scan

Siany - grow folls, grow.  Hope Monday brings better news.


----------



## Redkay75

Sorry just a quick post as 3G on phone in Spain is astronomically expensive but we have just had 2 day 3 best quality embryos put back and we have another 7 frozen, amazing so pleased to have 'back ups'

Siany - sending you swell thoughts! 

Cheers everyone else I'm gonna have a lot of reading and posting to catch up on when I get back! K x


----------



## Emnige

Redkay, congrats on being PUPO. Fab news that you have some frozen as well. When is OTD?   x


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - OTD is by blood test on the first of March ...

...but I was wondering what's the earliest I could do a beta test to see what's going on as I want to have a progesterone test as well just in case? What do you all reckon? K x


----------



## kara76

Rk that's wonderful news. Woo hoo pupo


----------



## jk1

Redkay - congratulations huni - sooooooo pleased for you - enjoy your last couple of days xxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Redkay, I'm not sure what the earliest you could do a beta test is. I think HCG can be detected 11/12 days after conception but not 100% sure. I know when we had blasts transferred the earliest Amanda said we could test was 10 days past transfer. Sending you lots of      xxx


----------



## kara76

Rk u could get a beta hcg done at 11 days post ec. I had my first done 9 days post 2 day et.


----------



## Dwrgi

Red-that is really brilliant news, you must be so relieved and so glad that this bit is all over.  Take it easy hun and get your DH to fuss over you big time!!  Safe journey home! xx

Siany-so sorry about this morning's scan.  It is so frustrating.  Good question asked by Ravan-did the clinic up your dose?  Let's hope they've gone temporarily to sleep and will have a growth spurt this weekend.  Try not to worry hun, although I know how hard that is.  Thinking of you! xx

Hi Sqwelch-yes, you, me and Sarah have same egg collection date.  I am doing short protocol, so don't know when my baseline scan is.  I stop taking norethisterone on Feb 23rd and wait for AF (took 5 days last summer) and I will be scanned after this.  As I had such a bad experience last summer, I'm really not getting hopeful or excited-just something I've got to do to have my own bb!  Anyway, good that a few of us are cycling together-will be good to motivate each other, although I think everybody on here is hugely supportive anyway.  Good luck to you hun, Axx

Hi Sarah-how are things with you?  Keep getting twinges in my ovaries-normal, I guess?  Anyway, hope that you are okay-thinking of you. xx

Hi Jo-I like your resolve.  Now, how to distract you until Monday.......  Am willing those numbers to rise for you! xx

Hello everybody!  Hope you all have a good weekend planned!  Lots of love and sticky vibes to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Amanda - sending you hugs huni - i know what you mean about not getting excited but fingers crossed it will be different for you this time - if i've learnt anything through tx its that no two cycles are ever the same - even if you are on the same drugs so don't lose hope hun xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Bettyboo.............ivf Feb E/C Feb 13th
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Staceyemma......icsi March
Dwrgi.................icsi Feb/March E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf Feb 10th E/C 12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui Feb
Becca.................fet Feb E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf Feb
Loopy.................iui mar/april
Sainy..................ivf Feb
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet Feb
Silver..................ivf Feb
Ravan................fet E/T 7/8th March
Dizzy..................fet Feb/March
Helen.................icsi Feb/March
Seren.................ivf April/may
Les.....................ivf March
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1 OTD 20th Feb
Redkay OTD 1st March

Added your date Red and gave you a new one JK


----------



## jk1

Thanks Ravan - i'm not coming off the list yet!! hahaha xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi all, 

Squelch - I'm cycling now also. Started dr on 9th Feb and got my baseline on 28th Feb, also booked in for ec on 12th March.

Red - Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Siany - sorry about the scan, got everything crossed for next week. xx


----------



## Ravan

JK when you give the best news on monday,I'll change it to BFP   And keep you here


----------



## Siany

Thanks you all for your encouragement. I'm on 450 menopur now, so already on the top dose. I'm drinking lots of water and using a hot water bottle to try and move things on. Any other tips?

Redkay, congratulation on being PUPO and having frosties too. X


----------



## jk1

Siany - sounds like you are doing everything just right huni - just relax over the weekend (yes i know easier said than done hey!) xxxx


----------



## Siany

have told DH that I won't be doing any cleaning this weekend in the hope that he'd say he'd do it but he just said that the house was fine!


----------



## jk1

Siany - sounds like my DH - men!! hahaha xx


----------



## Sarah411

Squelch.I'm on short protocol so like Dwrgi I don't know when baseline scan is  I just have to ring the day af arrives. I did get hot sweets when on the injections not sure if it was the Menopur orthe sup recur that was causing it. I think we are allowed to be a bit moody seeing what we are going through and I too am nervous as I was so excited last time but ended in a miscarriage, but trying to be positive.

Dwrgi, been thinking of you also hope your ok yeah twinges are normal I've had them to. Can't wait to stop these and get onto the next step. Take care Hun. 

Redkay, great news. Enjoy the rest of your time get some chill time in.

Helen yay another buddies for the 12th March.

Siany your doing everything you can.

Hello to everyone sorry not a lot of personals.

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

REdkay - wonderful news you must be soooooo pleased   Roll on the 1st March and enjoy your last couple of days in the sun xxxx
Jo - Hope you're okay today chick... it's nearly saturday and Monmday won't be far behind  xxxx
Siany - you're doing everything right chick, keep that tummy warm and lots of rest, you'll be amazed at how much they can move on in a few days xxxx
Amanda big hugs chick, Jo's right no two cycles are the same, easier said than done but try not to worry xxxx
Hi to everyone else cycling at the mo, thinking of you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, congrats on being pupo Redkay. Look forward to all the details x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone,

Congrats on being pupo redkay!

Good luck for tomorrow Betty, may see you there x

Positive thoughts to you all xx


----------



## Siany

Thanks to whoever sent me a lucky bubble - glad not to be on 13 anymore.


----------



## jk1

Morning all,


Swelch - hope you are feeling ok - its hard to stay positive sometimes but just keep thinking there is every chance it can work for you huni xxx


Sarah - how are you huni? hope all is going ok xxxx


Amanda - sending you hugs     hope you are ok xxx


Siany - sending you hugs too     enjoy your weekend of NO CLEANING  and lots and lots of relaxing!! xxxx


Hyper - how are you huni? hope you have a nice weekend


Mrs T - how are you? any sign of the surge yet? xxx


Helen - how is the down regging going? xxx


Betty - I bet you are looking forward to ET now - good luck huni xxxx


Redkay - hope you had a lovely evening relaxing after your ET last night xxx


Kitty - how are things going with your cycle? xx


Becca - how are things with you? xx




Hi to Ravan, Lills, Seren, Les, Dizzy, Sugar, Silver, Stacey, Loopy, PP, and mrs cookie, WBW and to anyone I have missed (sorry sorry sorry!!) - wow our list is sooooo long now - fab!! xxxx


Big hello to all our lovely stalkers     Em, Helen, Sammy!! hope you are all well ladies!!


Hey Ritzi - how are you huni? xxx


Nothing to report from me today - still feeling fine - no symptoms at all but have done enough googling to know that millions of ladies don't have any symptoms so trying not to worry about it too much.  Out to lunch in Nottage today with my best friend and her two children which will probably be followed up by some party dancing - love it hahaha


Hope everyone has a good weekend,


Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck Betty & WBW today


----------



## Siany

Betty - good luck for ET. X

Welshbird - good luck for EC. x


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today girls,will be thinking of you


----------



## Redkay75

Good luck welsh bird and Betty thinking of you today! K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Girls hope you forgive a me post, don't do it very often. Been for scan this morning cos still no surge and looks like I've missed it this month despite testing more than I was supposed to. There's no obvious lead follie. Gotta keep testing for a couple of days just in case but going to be switching to medicated for next month. I'm so flipping angry (really wanted to say worse than flipping!). My body can't even do this right, and I've spent money on intralipids and clexane that's now all wasted. I really wanna curl up and cry my eyes out in frustration but I'm picking my niece up in a bit for a sleepover. I know it's not the end of the world, but I was prepared to get my embies back next weekend and I'm so fed up of this rollercoaster now. Why does nothing go right..


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T     you are aloud to be angry and frustrated and ****** off.Dont apologize for that!
Any delay when you are ready is so annoying and upsetting,I thought it WAS the end of the world when I was told to wait 3 months.Do you have any follies at all? Maybe your body is just taking its time,dont forget this is only your 2nd a/f since last tx....so maybe your going to have a long cycle this month? I'd keep testing.If you want to cry do it,its a good release...and if you want to rant,do that to,we are all here for you and know how tough this is.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Ravan, thanks for the hugs. Gratefully received. It's so good when people understand how you feel - DH doesnt know what to say to me today. 
Yep I have one at 12mm and one at 8mm I think but because I was scanned last Sat too Amanda felt sure we've missed it. Kara said keep testing too. I'm going back for a scan on Tuesday if no surge so will know what's happening then. 
Really wanna cry and I'm sure it'll make me feel better but as no one knows about tx my SIL and niece will wonder what's going on so will hold it together for now. I also think I'm being a bit over dramatic in how angry I am but it's just one more thing if you know what I mean


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Mrs T, bless you!  I would be flippin tamping too.  You have done everything right, everything that you could do, and we are basically down to Mother Nature playing silly games.  It's so hard to bear at times, and I so understand your frustration-you just want to get moving.  I think its a good idea to keep testing and see what happens, and if it means medicated next cycle, then perhaps that's what it will take.  It strikes me so often, that TTC is just one big WAITING game, and we have to, somehow or other, find ways of waiting for the next scan, next cycle, next whatever.  But, you will get there, hun, I know it, and this is just a temporary set back so try not to get too disheartened.  Hopefully, having your niece will be a distraction, and help you take your mind off what's going on.  I am thinking of you, and sending you big  .
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Amanda, it's definately one wait after another. But days like today I'm not sure how much more I can take. You are absolutely right, it's probably for the best that i will be occupied with my beautiful niece today. Loving the pic of your dog by the way


----------



## Siany

Mrs T - so sorry to hear your news.  I hope that this is just a long cycle for you and that you detect the surge in the next few days.  I understand your frustration when you have done everything you can and things still do not work out.  I know it is hard, but try to enjoy your time with your niece.  Take care x


----------



## Sarah411

Mrs T so sorry to hear news about your scan, mother nature is a [email protected] at times. If you want to cry you do it it may make you feel better and hopefully by having your niece stay will distract you from it all. Take care hunnie my thought are with you.  xx

JO, how you keeping Hun. I'm ok thanks glad the weekend is here lol. Not long till Monday, have you been tempted to do a hpt? 

Hello, to Ravan, Siany,Dwrgi, Redkay,Helen,Betty.

Hope everyone is well

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey everyone

Been following you all closely, there's so many of us. 

Firstly, Redkay great news on your pupo status. Good luck 
jK eagerly wait your news on monday, stay positive
Sainy, grow folliies grow! 
Mrs t, hugs to you, understand your frustration. Willing you to ov soon. Dhea also has an effect on your ovulation. 
Ravan good luck with your scan on 27th

Good luck to everyone else too. 

Got a question to ask all of you, when stimming is it possible to grow follies and lose them? Can they burst? My last txt i had a lot of fluid and wetness and ovarian pain. Is it possible to loose follies whist stimming?


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

Mrs T    you let it all out hun, its even worse if you cant openly talk about things, my DH likes to keep our TX secret so on here is my only outlet too I understand how frustrating that can be.  We are all here to listen and help in any way we can.  I dont normally ov until day 19 so keep going with the tests and we will all cross our fingers for you    

Red, congrats on PUPO, put your feet up now and chill   

Jo, no news is good news!  Mon isnt far away now, you are so much stronger than me I would have spend a fortune on pee sticks by now   

Welshbird and Betty hope all went well for you todayxxx

I had my first visit to the clinic today for a blood test, found it really easy and there was no traffic which was fab, got to wait a couple of weeks now for the result    it will be OK!

Have a fab weekend girlies!xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks ladies, chilling with my niece now and feeling a bit better. Michelle - were you there about 9.30 with DH and Morgan?


----------



## michelle.v

Yes that was me!  Hello, I wondered if it was one of you lovely ladies but didnt like to say  

Felt bad bringing Morgan as he is so busy and I dont want to upset anyones feelings, but couldnt get babysitter so early on a Satxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I was going up the stairs just before you. I'm not at all upset by seeing a little one, a reminder that treatment can work! When I was being scanned I could hear his little feet running around  You prob saw my DH in the waiting room looking shy..x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u know my thoughts. I had something similar happen on what would have been a natural fet for me but what happened is I had a mega long cycle and this was proven as I had a progestrone test on day 21 which showed no hint of ovulating, I retook it 10days later and bingo. I only did this to prove myself right as I had already started down reg on day 21 the same day of the first progestrone test. Mrs t bone everything happens for a reason, yep its very annoying but ur time will come I'm sure 

Hiya everyone else

I am reading just very busy and illness in the house


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara you always talk sense, I hope it is just a long cycle but I'm feeling a lot better than this morning. Thanks for your kind words.

Is the illness with you or with Tyler? Hoped you were both feeling better by now. Big hugs


----------



## kara76

Mrs t u know I'm always here for u. They don't call this ivf lark a roller coaster for nothing. Our bodies can play silly sods sometimes

Tyler has been very poorly but is getting better thankfully and I've been ill and now coughing like I've smoked 20fags and this cyst is playing me up


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know you are huni, you've got me through so much. Aww, hope you feel better soon. You need to speed up your gynae appt, you shouldn't have to suffer like this.


----------



## kara76

I'm gona try calling monday and see if hospital have received my referrel. I've ever considered coming to crgw for a scan. Its either grown or gona burst. Its so sore and my af been very odd


----------



## michelle.v

Yes I saw your DH in the waiting room, he didnt look shy, its so quiet there Morgan is like a foghorn!

Thats right treatment does work!!  Its really hard emotionally and could try the patience of a saint but it is soo worth it.

I know that some people would be upset by seeing children so I will try my best not to bring him again, we had to think long and hard whether to try for a sibling, but we have decided that we should try for Morgans sake, so at least we will be able to explain to him when hes older that it wasn't through our choice that he is an only child.

This road is a very long and bumpy one hey!!

Hope you all feeling better swn Kara, keep the heating on an cwtch upxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - yes, have a scan at CRGW if you have to wait. It doesn't sound right Hun

Michelle - I know it'll be worth it one day, just think its time for that day now. Been waiting soooo long! I'll tell my DH you said hi


----------



## kara76

Thanks michelle. I think most people don't mind seeing a child in a fertility clinic but as always some might. Deciding on more tx is either really easy or really hard I think.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - sending big    to you.

WBW - hope today went well and you are feeling okay after EC x

Michelle - I won't mind seeing a kid at the clinic, it does show there is light at the end of the tunnel

Jo - fingers and toes crossed for Monday

Blimey I think it was busy at the clinic today.  I thought be quiet being a Saturday - we ended up having to wait over 1 1/2 for treatment which did make me get worked up but DH thought it was great, he must have ended up eating most of their biscuit supply  

We had 1 ET today so feet up now and try and endure the 2ww


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck betty


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - congrats on being pupo. Good luck with the staying sane!

WBW - hope you are resting up after a good EC


----------



## BexyPob

Hello lovely mrs t, I hope you're feeling a bit better now hon.  It's so frustrating for you and you know I've been thinking of you all day.  I'm still really hopeful that you still find you haven't surged yet, keep testing lovely and enjoy your niece, she sounds a sweetie.  Loads of love for tues xxxxxx

Betty congrats on being pupo  keep those feet up and relaxing and let's hope the 2ww is on fast forward for you xxxxxxx

Welsh bird I hope ec went really well today, hope you are comfortable xxxxxx

Kara sorry you and Tyler have been so poorly.  Mrs t is right you need to get that cyst looked at hon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - thanks lovely, I'll keep you posted as always. Thanks for your kind words this morning. Hope your numbers come up tonight! Yes, she's a tonic - we've been doing movies, shopping, Chinese and Sat night telly. Just what I needed today xxx


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - just popping in to say I'm really sorry to hear no surge yet - fingers crossed it will come and its just a longer cycle - sending you loads and loads and loads of hugs             


Betty - Congratulations on your ET huni - the biscuits are nice hey 


Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww thanks Jo. Hope you are doing ok Hun xxx


----------



## Redkay75

A another quickie,

MrsT -   

Betty - welcome to the PUPO club as I keep saying to Andy ...'I'm pregnant don't ya know' he's clucking all round me wouldn't let us hire cycles today just in case, bless him I love it when he's all big man protector cos I'm usually so very bossy! 

Soneasze - I had a collie pop first tx it was there one scan and gone the next I honk it's quite normal if one gets big before the others catch up 

Love to all

K x


----------



## kara76

Son follies can also shrink while others take over.

Red hope ur well. Have u decided on an early beta hcg


----------



## Redkay75

I've been thinking about it Kara and 11 days passed Ec is a Saturday so I could test the Monday but then I might as well wait until the Thurs. I might check progesterone les early though. Each tx cycle I've bled on the 28 day regardless which is the Tues. see I'm confused!    there will defo be early poas action and an email to Amanda when I get back for advice! 

K x


----------



## kara76

U need to check progestrone levels around day 21 really . What progestrone support do u have?


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi  Feb e/c 19th March
Kitty....................ivf  Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf  Feb 10th    E/C  12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Feb
Becca.................fet  Feb  E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf    Feb
Loopy.................iui  mar/april
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb
Ravan................fet  E/T 7/8th March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

      
    

JK1          OTD 20th Feb
Redkay    OTD 1st March
Bettyboo  OTD  3th March

guessed your date BB let me know if they are wrong


----------



## SoneaSze

Ravan, you've left me off your list


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for the messages mrs t, hyperbexy, Michelle, Betty. EC went ok really, not to painful and I can't really remember it. They manged to get 7 eggs but 2 of them ended up not being mature enough :-( 5 seems low to me b4 fertilisation, has anyone else had this amount? 
Got to wait until tomorrow now to hear off Lyndon, I really hope they fertilise  

Betty congrats on being pupo, how many did you get to freeze? Xxx

Mrs t praying for a long cycle for u xxx

Hope you are all ok!!!


----------



## jk1

WBW - well done on EC huni - number sounds fine to me - on the one cycle i haven't had OHSS I had 7 eggs, 4 of which were mature and we had 100% fertilisation so don't worry hun - its all good - good luck for your call today hun xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

WBW - 7 eggs sounds fine to me, remember its quality not quantity that matters and you only need one. Good luck for your call this morning, hope it comes early

Jo - only one more day Hun. Nearly there x


----------



## kara76

5 is a good number. I've had 6, 10, 12, 6. Best cycles have been with the 6!


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Thanks all.

Just had the call and we got 100% fertilisation (yippee) so we got 5!!!! They will ring me tomorrow with a time to come in Tuesday but maybe Thursday


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo, that's fab news. Keep us posted


----------



## jk1

WBW - woooooohooooo!! thats brilliant huni!!! xxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

I know I'm so pleased. Thanks jk - how are you feeling? X


----------



## BettyBoo1

WBW - Congratulations, that is fantastic news!  ET was a breeze compared to EC, so fingers crossed for next week.  Was thinking of you yesterday as you were probably recovering while I was there, I was sending lots of positive vibes to the rooms next door to ours!

We had 2 frozen yesterday and Lyndon was going to call this morning as we had 4 others that he wanted to check today and might freeze if they are good enough.


----------



## kara76

Yay 5 out of 5 is brill well done

Betty great news on your frosties 

Jo good luck tomorrow hun. Will be thinking of u

Mrs t bone how's u

How's everyone else


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara, I'm ok Hun. More to the point how are you? Hope the pain has eased off a bit today


----------



## Siany

Welshbird - 100% fertilisation - a fantastic result. x

Betty - great news on the frosties. x

Mrs T, Redkay, Jo - how are you today?

Kara I hope you are not in too much pain. I sympathise - when I had a cyst I couldn't bend to get in the car.


----------



## Sarah411

Welshbirdwales, that's fantastic news.

Not long to go Jo, hope your feeling ok Hun

Kara, how you feeling today?

Betty, finger crossed for the call today, hope your feeling ok and resting up.

How is everyone else on this glorious sunny Sunday.

Afm off to Porthkerry park to get some fresh air feel a bit gloomy today as it would of been my due date from 1st icsi :-( hopefully bit of a walk will take my mind off everything.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah sending big hugs. It's so hard, it's ok to be gloomy today. xx


----------



## Emnige

WBW, fab news hun xxx

Betty, great news about your frosties, fingers crossed for your call today xxx

Jo, sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow     xxx

Also lots of   for  everyone else on this thread xxx


----------



## Ravan

Son...done for you   

WBW well done! Brilliant news  

JK how you feeling?

Hugs to all


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi ravan - can you add me to the list again please I seem to have dissapeared x


----------



## BexyPob

Welsh bird you must be chuffed it doesn't get any better than 100% fertilisation, good luck on tues xx

Betty great news on your frosties hon xx

Jo hope you're ok hon be thinking of ou tomorrow xx

Mrs t sounds as though you had a lovely sat with your niece, hope you're okay hon. We didn't win sadly xx

Afm well just following trends but no surge for me either nd it's day 25, it seems the steroids mess up my cycle so we're seriously thinking of binning this natural trying strategy and going back to icsi, it's almost less stressful lol!! I had a routine smear on fri and have been bleeding a bit since, has this happened to others, it's never happened to me before? Xxx


----------



## Ravan

welshbird wales icsi Feb e/c 18th Feb
Soneasze...........icsi Feb e/c 19th March
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Staceyemma......icsi March
Dwrgi.................icsi Feb/March E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf Feb 10th E/C 12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui Feb
Becca.................fet Feb E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf Feb E/C 21st Feb
Loopy.................iui mar/april
Sainy..................ivf Feb
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet Feb
Silver..................ivf Feb
Ravan................fet E/T 7/8th March
Dizzy..................fet Feb/March
Helen.................icsi Feb/March
Seren.................ivf April/may
Les.....................ivf March
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1 OTD 20th Feb
Redkay OTD 1st March
Bettyboo OTD 3th March

guessed your date BB let me know if they are wrong


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Afternoon everyone!

Just wanted to wish Jo good luck for tomorrw. Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. 

WBW, congrats on 100% fertilisation. 

Mrs T, hope you are feeling better today and that you are experiencing the same as Kara and your surge is yet to come. 

Redkay, congrats on being pupo, enjoy your few days in Spain. 


Sorry I know Ive missed people out, there is so much going on on this thread at the moment and I havent been on much so I cant keep up!!!

AFM, EC is going ahead on Tues 21/2/2012!! Its my b'day today so enjoying being spoilt. 

xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Good Luck Penelope Pitstop! and happy birthday. BFP would be a great birthday present eh!

JK - good luck for the OTD tomorrow. Will be sending loads of BFP thoughts your way

WBW - 100% fertilisation is a wonderful result! Bring on the ET, get them snuggled in

Mrs T - Good luck with the scan with Amanda, You're all powered up, hopefully you'll have a surge soon.

Hyper - Bring on the surge too! Hopefully it won't be too long now.

Kara - hope you're feeling better. You have Redkay some advice about progesterone testing on day 21, I think I will ask for those tests too.

I found this inspirational article on the net and thought I'd share it with you guys. This will be my 4th and last attempt too.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1340296/How-egg-yolk-soya-bean-oil-finally-got-pregnant.html

Sorry if I've not mentioned you by name, take care ladies.
Does any one have any advice on milk replacement? I am lactose intolerant and am wondering if Soya milk is ok during treatment?

Thanks


----------



## kara76

The day 21 progestrone test is a natural cycle is a way to prove ovulation with ivf its kinda pointless in most cases as we all use progestrone support. Rk wants it I assume due to bleeding with her ivf cycles.


----------



## kara76

Sorry posted too quick. As with everything talk to amanda. She will advise what is suited


----------



## SoneaSze

Ah I get it now, thanks Kara. I'm having loads of extra progesterone this time as i seem to have a problem with it. Progesterone tests prob won't help me then in that case.


----------



## kara76

My 4th fresh cycle worked. Fingers crossed


----------



## Becca1507

Hello lovely ladies

How are you all?  Apologies fro deserting you the last few days.  i have been working long hours due to 2 open evenings and a ROyal visit this past week so ahve hardly had time to breathe.  

Penelope - HAPPY BIRTHDAY hun .  Good luck for EC this week

Redkay and Betty Boo - congratulations ladies on being PUPO  

WBW - excellent news on the fertilisation rate hun.  GOod luck for ET - you'll be PUPO before you know it 

Jo -        , am hoping all is ok for test tomorrow lovely.  You're very strong not using home tests this weekend, I think I would probably do the same thing though.  My last OTD ate was due on a Thursday but I didn;t test until the Saturday in the end.  I just didn't want to have to be faced with my result and then have to go to work the same day.

Siany -    , GROW FOLLIES GROW.  Am keeping everything crossed for you.

Mts T - you poor thing.  Its so frustrating , they dont call IVF a rollercoaster for nothing.  Am hoping all will go well at your scan

Hi to Dwgri, sarah, Soneaze, Em, Helen, Staceyemma, Kara, Ravan and anyone else I haven;t mentioned by name.

AFM - I'm not doing too badly.  Still on down reg part of medicated FET cycle.  I think the worst parts are that i'm exhausted constantly, I keep getting a niggling headache, and twinges.  Sorry if too much info, but I have had a bleed start about 6 days ago, but it was quite light and has now just turned to a brown discharge.  Is that normal?  I usually have quite heavy periods so was expecting more,.  We have baseline on Wednesday morning am dreading being told lining hasn't shed properly!

Hope you all have a nice evening.

Love and positive vibes to everyone xxxx


----------



## jk1

Becca - thanks huni - it would just freak me out if it came up negative again so just going to wait - what will be will be i guess!!  I always get really really tired from the suprecur too - i had a bit of a weird AF on this one - only lasted 2 days but they gave me the magic norethisterone (spelling) for a few days and it worked its magic - hopefully if you've had yours for about 6 days though fingers crossed it should be ok xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Just a quick question (well, 2 acutually!!!) Ive read something on here about doing star jumps before EC? Is that right And if so when is it best to do them? And, if we are lucky enough to get to ET is it fresh pineapple or juice that you are supposed to drink in the 2ww?


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you Mrs T.

Penelope, star jumps are great for dropping the follicles down I did 10 a day leading upto ec and then 20 before going into theatre for ec at Amanda's request. I had fresh pineapple last time. Hope it helps.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

I didn't do pineapple juice!
I used pomergranate juice for the anti oxidents


----------



## Emnige

I did a small glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) in the week leading up to ET as it can apparantly help with implantation. I was told eating fresh pineapple should be avoided as it contains an enzyme called Bromelain (contraindicated during pregnancy) which may cause uterine contractions but during processing (canning/juicing) this enzyme is destroyed.  Pineapple does contain manganese though -which is very beneficial when ttc x


----------



## jo1985

Just wanted to wish jo all the very best for tom thinking off u.hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I'm wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and Kev and praying your levels have shot up. 

Bexy - never had bleeding after a smear. I'm with you, stuff the natural from now on! Bring on medicated where we can control our bodies. Hope you track don your ovulation soon, ask it if it's seen mine anywhere?!

PP - Happy Birthday and good luck for Tuesday. Yep, Umesh suggested the star jumps for me on my first EC so I always do them because my left ovary has a habit of hiding up high

Sonea - I asked Amanda about progesterone blood tests before and she said there was no poit because I was on maximum support anyway

Becca - good luck for baseline Weds

Betty - well done on the frosties, it's always a great sign

WBW - hope you are enjoying being pupo and are being pampered

Sarah - hope the fresh air helped

Redkay - hope you're chilling having a fab time

Ravan - hope you are good and counting down the days now

Hope everyone else is good and you d/r girls not suffering too much. Afm, so tired after a busy weekend but probably a good thing not having too much time on my hands. Amanda emailed me today to check I was ok, she is so thoughtful, think she could see I was a bit shocked yesterday


----------



## Devonmaid

Hi ladies, 
I hope you dont mind me joining you. I am just embarking on my next cycle, started the norethisterone today and testogel tomorrow. 
I just have a question about the gel, is there a better time to apply this and does it need to be done about the same time every day? I am probably analysing it too much   i was thinking of doing it in the evening as less stressful (am not great in the mornings especially if rushing to work) but then have quite a few nights out planned and dont want to mess up the times or even worse forget because of this!! Arghh. 
Any thoughts or experiences gratefully appreciated. 
Well you will see I am not exactly local and cant even remember how I got to hear about CRGW but glad i did as been impressed so far and the staff are soo much nicer and more available to answer queries at anytime than previous clinics.  Plus i am hoping they can be successful where others have failed  as they seem much more open minded and suggestive about additional treatment especially for immunes issues which i have. 
I have been lurking for a while so following your journeys and hope they are all successful, few too many to mention personals at mo as still getting used to you all but wanted to say good luck to Jo for tomorrow. 
Thanks 
D x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Devonmaid - welcome. Youll get great company and support here and the clinic is well worth the journey. A couple of the ladies are using the gel so I'm sure they'll be along soon to answer your questions


----------



## silverbird

Hi all, sorry I joined this thread and haven’t had time to keep up with it!
Dwgri: I Decided not to take macca just to be on the safe side.

Sarah: I’ve brought myself a orange hat so hopefully that will be lucky.  

Siany: I’m on 3ml suprecour on the short protocol although it’s my first cycle.  Hope your follies are growing.

Staceyemma: glad you’ve been matched with a recipient.  I call Amanda all the time and she’s fab at calling back.

Les: glad your hyscope was Ok and you can start treatment.

Becca: I’ve been pretty tired since I started the suprecur but then I’ve had a stinking cold so who know what caused it.

Loopy: congrats on you AMH, hope things go well for you.

Ravan: glad your scan’s OK.

Redkay: Thinking of you hope things are going well

JK: congratulations! And thanks for thinking of me.

Mrs T: sorry things aren’t working out well for your FET.

Kara: sorry you’ve been ill I’ve been coughing like a smoker too!

Bettyboop: good luck for your tww!

Welshbird: congrats on your ec and I hope your five eggs are lucky

Sonia: I’m drinking soya milk and I can’t see it being a prob.

Devonmaid: welcome and good luck.

Hi and good luck to anyone I missed in 26 pages of catching up!

AFM: I had two scans last week with 6 large follies and a few small.  EC is booked for tommrow! I’ve had a stinking cold with a bad cough all the time I’ve been on treatment so I haven’t noticed any side effects but have been taking it easy anyway.  I’ve only just started star jumps tonight, I wish I’d known to start earlier.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Silver - was wondering about you earlier. Good luck for tomorrow, I've only done start jumps on the opening of EC so I'm sure that'll be fine. Keep us posted


----------



## Sarah411

Thanks Mrs Thomas feeling a little better, fresh air helped clear my head.

Silverbird yay for the orange hat. Hope it brings you lots of luck.

Welcome Devonmaid you will get lots of helpful information from all these lovely ladies on ff

Went to a lovely baby shower earlier for 2 friends and the big question was about time you had a baby isn't it. If I had a £ for every time I've heard that I'd be a rich rich lady.

Hope your all having a lovely evening.

JO got everything crossed for tomorrow hunnie.

Sarah xx


----------



## silverbird

Devonmaid: I wasn't told anything special about the timming for testogel.  I did it last thing becuase I couldn't bare to remove any jumpers untill I was ready for bed!

Mrs T: thanks for thinking of me.  Think I will do a few more star jumps before bed for luck!

Sarah: thanks I'm figuring hats are a good investment as I can still wear them when I have a bump.  How's that for pma?!  I guess baby showers must be a real mix of emotions.  If you could get a £ for each enquiry you could use it for treatment!

Jo: good luck for tommrow hope your levels have improved.

pp: happy birthday.

Silverbird


----------



## Sarah411

Silverbird that is fab pma. Yay for pma. I didn't think of that every time someone said it to me I should of got them to give me a £ then I'd have free tx as you said lol. Yes there were lots of emotions going around but kept telling myself my time is coming.

Sarah xx


----------



## Siany

Jo,    for a rise in levels tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you. x

Sarah, glad you are feeling a little better. x

Silverbird, good luck for EC tomorrow. Keep jumping! x

Welcome Devonmaid.  I tended to use the gel at night, just before bed.  I don't know whether you have to take it at the same time though. x

PP, happy birthday and good luck for EC on Tuesday. x

Becca, good luck for your baseline on Wednesday.  Hope your lining is nice and thin. x

Mrs T, so nice of Amanda to get in touch.  x

Bexy, sorry your surge hasn't turned up either! X

Red, hope you had a safe journey home. Are you off work for a bit now? x

Hi to Son, Kara, Dwrgi, Ravan, Betty, Welshbird, Sqwelch, Les, Lills, Loopy, Helen, Staceyemma and anyone else that I've missed.


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Just a quickie as I'm on my phone - just wanted to say thanks for all your positive messages 

Silver bird - good luck for ec tomorrow

Jo - All the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you, I'm sure your levels will have shot up!

Xxx


----------



## Ravan

welshbird wales  icsi  Feb e/c 18th Feb
Soneasze...........icsi  Feb e/c 19th March
Devonmaid..........icsi  E/C 26th March
Kitty....................ivf  Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf  Feb 10th    E/C  12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Feb
Becca.................fet  Feb  E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf    Feb  E/C 21st Feb
Loopy.................iui  mar/april
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  Feb
Silver..................ivf    Feb e/c 20th Feb
Ravan................fet  E/T 7/8th March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

          
    

JK1              scan 7th March.
Redkay    OTD 1st March
Bettyboo  OTD  3th March

guessed your date BB let me know if they are wrong


----------



## Ravan

Devon added you to the list,welcome to the madhouse and good luck  

JK will be thinking of you tomorrow,good luck,everything crossed   

Silver good luck tomorrow   

PP   

Mrs T and Bex    keep testing

Sainy are you back in tomorrow? Good luck   

Things are moving so quickly now!

Evening all,and to all a good night   

Nothing to report from me,week tomorrow for day 12 scan...but might start testing sooner


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Siay and Welshbird


----------



## sammy75

Jk, wishing u lots of luck for bloods today,

Hope everyone else is doing ok,


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jk1 just wanted to wish u the very best of luck for today x


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie as I'm off to work

Jk loads and loads of luck today, hoping the results come earlier and are good news. Will be watching for ur post


----------



## Dwrgi

So much to catch up on, but sending huge positive vibes to JK!  Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Ravan

JK good luck today


----------



## Emnige

Good luck Jo, thinking of you   xxx


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck Jo. XXX


----------



## Sarah411

Good luck Jo all the best. fingers crossed for your news.


----------



## kara76

Jo any news yet


----------



## Becca1507

THinking of you Jo xxxxx      

Good luck for EC Silver bird    

xxx


----------



## Ravan

Silver hope it all went well


----------



## jk1

Hello ladies,

Confirmed bfp, numbers still low but went up to 142 from 19 so anna said amanda is happy with them. Scan is booked for 7th march.

We are shocked beyond belief. And I just did my hpt and got my very first ever positive!!

Still early days though and numbers still low but so far so good,

Jo x x x x


----------



## Emnige

*JO*​
         
                

I have been waiting all day to read your news and I am so happy for you. Many many many congratulations to you & Kev. I think I'm gonna cry I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo a quickie cos I'm in work but I'm thrilled for you. Pm you tonight x


----------



## Danni162

congratulations Jo !

Amazing news


----------



## kara76

Yippeebloodyyip. Bfp. I am so so so chuffed. Brill rise.


----------



## Love2BaMum

MASSIVE CONGRATS ON YOUR      SO HAPPY TO HEAR THE GOOD NEWS x


----------



## Ravan

Fantastic news! Brilliant rise in numbers!       
Very well done!!!!!!!


----------



## jk1

Thank you all - I am sat here still crying with my HPT next to me - its been a long 6 years and I honestly didn't think it would happen xxxx


----------



## Ravan

That'll be the pregnancy hormones kicking in then   Brilliant news,relax and enjoy


----------



## Emnige

Bless you sweetheart, as Ravan says relax and enjoy


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Massive congrats to you jo, excellent news so pleased for you!!!!
Xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Huge congratulations to you Jo on your long awaited bfp!!!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

xxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Congrats Jo - so pleased for you!


----------



## staceyemma

WOOOOOOOOOOO!! Congrats Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammy75

Hooray jk, massive congratulations to you and dh and I will see you over on the pg thread. So happy for u both.


----------



## les0090

Congratulations Jo, that's wonderful news. Sooooo pleased for you.   XXXX


AFM - well all is well after hysteroscopy and we've booked transfer for the week of 2nd April.
Les XXX


----------



## michelle.v

Congrats Jo!!!!  BFP!!! Hooray so pleased for you both   xxxxx

Silver hope your OK after the EC and you had lots of eggiesxxxx

Michellexx


----------



## BexyPob

I've been in meetings all day and bursting to know Jo wow that is absolutely amazing I am beyond chuffed for you hunni, I bet you can't believe it can you? What a fantastic result  That is the best news I've heard for ages and you so, so deserve this  Roll on 7th March for that scan....right I'm off to buy everything orange now as its obviously the key, think i might cry I'm so happy for you!  You've given me renewed hope lovely lady xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Just a quick post from me to say a huge "CONGRATULATIONS" to JK and her partner! Fantastic news which gives alot of hope to me and I'm sure the other ladies here. Thank you for sharing it with us. Xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Jo, what brilliant brilliant news.  That's a really encouraging rise in numbers too, so you must be so chuffed!!!  Well done and huge congratulations to you and Kev.         

Silver-how did you get on today hun?  I hope you got lots of eggies?  Lots of rest tonight and taking it very easy!  Sending you HUGE hugs! xxx

Les-great news on the hysteroscopy!  Yay-roll on April!  

Love to you all!


----------



## kara76

All go on this thread isn't it

Silver hope today went well for u


----------



## BettyBoo1

Yeah, Jo that is fantastic news- what a way to start 2012, congrats


----------



## Sarah411

Fantastic news JO. So pleased for you, your 6 years of waiting is over. BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP. Wooooo hoooooooo. 

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Thank you all so much - I was saying to Kev what an amazing bunch of ladies we have on this thread and showed him all your lovely comments - he was very touched........ I am still crying by the way!!

I've seen so many ppl on here get their BFP's after so many years of trying and i truly didn't believe it would ever be me - but what was the impossible in my head has happened.....come on 2012 is our year ladies - i can feel it in my bones!! xxxxx


----------



## silverbird

ec went well.  5 eggs no problems! write more soon.


----------



## jk1

Silver - yay on egg collection huni!! hope you are feeling ok - i'm always really sleepy by the time i get home - hope you have your feet up!! xxxx


----------



## Ravan

yay welldone Silver,have a good sleep.Glad it went well   

JK I bet you cant believe it,it took 15 years for us to get Sam...it never really sunk in till he arrived lol I agree I have a good feeling for us all.....but I do wish it was the 7th already for you


----------



## Sarah411

Well done Silver that's great, hope your resting up. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Devonmaid

Great news Jo and silver...good day all around. 
Testogel just done thanks for the comments
Dx


----------



## Siany

Jo -        
 Sooooo pleased for you and Kev - you deserve this so much.  I've been thinking about you all day.   
Those numbers are great!  



Silverbird - glad EC went well for you today. 

AFM - I had another scan today with Amanda.  Follies are growing slowly, (biggest at 12/13) but they are growing and Amanda says they are changing shape which is promising.  So back on Wednesday for another scan.  Thank you all for your good wishes (and bubbles!)


----------



## Dwrgi

Siany-brilliant that follies are growing.  You must be so relieved.  Good luck for Wednesday!  

Devon-I didn't reply, sorry, but I use the testogel the same time (ish) every day.  Although I have to admit that two days ago I forgot completely so applied a quarter of the sachet first thing yesterday morning, and another quarter last thing last night.  What's a few hours!  Hope it goes well.  I found that I was really careful with the first three quarters, and then I ended up with LOADS in the last quarter.  It's really hard to gauge!  

Silverbird-that is brilliant news, I am so pleased for you.  Rest up now hun, Axxx

Jo-I bet you're still crying!!!  I would be too, such a shock for you, I'm sure but what amazing news.  I am so pleased. You really deserve it!!! xxxxx

  to us all!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - you know how thrilled I am for you and Kev. It's definately going to take a while to sink in, enjoy every single minute Hun xxx

Ravan - 15 years, wow! We are up to 13 years - there's hope for me yet then, lol

Silver well done on EC. Rest up now

Siany - great news, good luck for Weds


----------



## Becca1507

Jo - A - M - A - Z - I - N - G NEWS.  Am soooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you lovely      .  Its your turn to play at being mummy now .

SIlver bird - well done on 5 eggs hun.  Look forward to your update tomorrow

xxx


----------



## jk1

Siany - yay to your follies growing - fab news xxxx


----------



## kara76

Siany good news on your follicles, sometimes they are just playing silly buggers and being slow lol

Mrs t bone. We waited 13 years and 13 embryos transferred too. For me 13 is lucky.


----------



## BexyPob

Well done Silver fantastic news  hope you are comfortable and rested up. Good luck for phone call in the morning xxx

Siany fab news, you must be sooooo pleased xxx


----------



## Ravan

sainy yay there growing   wont be long now.

Mrs T  He was so worth the wait.....as your little one will be too(do you feel the pma?) 1998 was our 1st tx,a long long time ago.This FET will be our last


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - I'll take lucky 13!

Ravan - loving the pma


----------



## SoneaSze

JK - Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy! BFP! That is the best news I've heard all day!

Sainy - Way to go! Grow Follies! Grow! 

Silverbird - 5 eggs! Well done! Great batch! Good luck remaining sane in your PUPO weeks. 

Mrs T - Have you had another scan? Have you surged?


----------



## Siany

Mrs T -  good luck for the scan tomorrow.  Any sign of the surge? x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nope, no surge ladies. Gotta ring and go in tomorrow to confirm we've missed this month. Hopefully I'll get my dates for medicated FET for next month when I'm there.


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - so very very very very pleased for you! Don't worry about low numbers some people just start with lower values as a baseline and take time to catch up what matters is YOU GOT YOUR   whoop whoop! Congratulations! 

K x


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T hope you get your dates for next month(or see a juicy folly on the scan  )

Also good luck to all having e/t, scans and phone calls


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

Can I ask a question? I need to ring to ring to book my HSG in on CD1 which is supposed to be Friday (I can tell AF is on her way as I'm really teary today) but what if she doesn't show until Saturday or Sunday do I just ring the clinic on Monday Just want to make sure that I don't miss my chance to get it booked in.

Thanks x


----------



## Ravan

Loopy your best bet is to phone and speak to Amanda today,so that she is aware it could be sat/sun.They may say to do it monday,but may also be able to squeeze you in for a scan sat/sun.


----------



## josiejo

Don't normally post on here so hello


Just had to come on and say huge congratulations to Jo on your BFP, such wonderful news I actually cheered out loud so just as well it is just me and the dogs lol We have been cycle buddies a couple of times so makes me extra happy for you lol


I also have a quick question for those of you who have moved from IVF Wales to CRGW, did you get copies of your records before your first appointment and how long did it take to get them, oh and did they come to you or direct to CRGW?


----------



## Ravan

josie I just booked an appointment,didnt have my ivfwales records but I saw Debbie(now back at ivfwales) so they already knew my history.


----------



## Ravan

welshbird wales icsi Feb e/c 18th Feb
Soneasze...........icsi Feb e/c 19th March
Devonmaid..........icsi E/C 26th March
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Staceyemma......icsi March
Dwrgi.................icsi Feb/March E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf Feb 10th E/C 12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui Feb
Becca.................fet Feb E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf Feb E/C 21st Feb
Loopy.................iui mar/april
Sainy..................ivf Feb
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi March/April
Mrs T..................fet Feb
Silver..................ivf Feb e/c 20th Feb
Ravan................fet E/T 7/8th March
Dizzy..................fet Feb/March
Helen.................icsi Feb/March
Seren.................ivf April/may
Les.....................ivf March
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1







scan 7th March.
Redkay OTD 1st March
Bettyboo OTD 3th March


----------



## Emnige

Josie, CRGW wanted to see my AMH results which I had done at IVF Wales. If you call IVF Wales you can pick up your results for free or get them posted to you. If you want your notes it's twenty five pounds but I doubt you'll need them x


----------



## jk1

Josie - thank you huni - we have been cycle buddies a couple of times so fingers crossed for your next cycle too!!

I didn't take my records to my first appt with CRGW - but i am one for a good list so i wrote down all of my history and took it with me then talked Amanda through - Debbie was also there when we started with CRGW and we'd had a appt with Lyndon at IVF Wales literally just before he left so he'd already had a good look at our records.

Good luck huni xxxx


----------



## silverbird

Jo: congratulations!

Siany: glad your follies are growing.

AFM: First thing this morning I get a call from the NHS saying that due to my exceptional circumstances they will be giving me free IVF in June!
Then I get a call to say two of my eggs fertilized and can I come in tomorrow for day two transfer.  Then I said I want SET less risk of twins.  So they said come in thur well grow to day three.  Then I said Im really nervous about leaving them to grow so they said come in tomorrow and well advise as a double transfer might not increase your twin risk.
Am I making the right decisions??
Now Im getting NHS treatment I guess frosties arent so important, should I risk it on a day three?


----------



## Ravan

Silver I would definately go in for transfer tomorrow(just my opinion) you can still opt for only one and if they take the other to day 3 they could freeze it for you,that way you have a back up if it is ever needed.
I would have both back though  Brilliant news about the nhs cycle! Hopefully you wont need it


----------



## jk1

Sliver - wow - its all go!! With regards to the number of embryos you have put back I would see what the clinic say tomorrow about the quality etc and then make your decision - fab news about the NHS go too huni - hopefully you won't be needing it though hey!! xxxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Great news about the nhs treatment silver!! I too am in a dilemma over how many to put back. Was due to have et today but Lyndon rang and said he wants to take them to blast. It's day 3 today and I have 3 x 8cell, 1 x 7 cell and 1 x 5 cell, I'm just worried that they won't make it to day 5, Arrghhhh. Should I have had 2 put back today X


----------



## Ravan

welshy I would trust Lyndon with my life! You have a good chance of getting to blast or he wouldnt of suggested it.It is your choice though,could you opt for 2 back today and continue the others to blast?
Its a hard one when you have a choice...I like to be told what to do instead   What does your hubby say?


----------



## Dwrgi

WBW: wow, that's great news and a good thing to have a puzzle over!  I agree with Ravan re. what to do with choices!  I also agree re. Lyndon, he is seriously the best, and would be happy to follow his direction.  Good luck with what you decide in the end!  

Silver-also fab news for you.  Good to have one frostie in reserve if you don't want to have two put back.  Wow, that is quite a departure for the NHS-at least you know you have that cycle too, if you need it!  Great news!  xxx

Good luck today Mrs T-at least you'll know either way.  xxx

Big hugs to you all!
xxxx

AFM-to those with knowledge of norethisterone, did you ever have really painful twinges in your ovaries, so bad that you had to take painkillers?  My side was very painful last night-I am on CD32, and due to stop norethisterwhatits on Thurs...  Felt like really bad period pain.  Any help gratefully received!


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Thanks ravan and dwrgi. I am going to keep my fingers crossed for Thursday and wait, I do trust Lyndon think he is great. I think I'm still shocked that I still have 5 growing, really didn't think I'd have any eggs in there let alone fertilise and grow, so pleased to get to this stage. 😄

Dh is afraid of multiples lol so he is swaying towards set, but I don't want to regret only putting one in as to me i would be thrilled with either, however the health risks associated with multiples does concern me. Do any of you know what the chances of having triplets are with two or twins with one embryo? Xxxx


----------



## kara76

If u really don't want a multiply pregnancy then go for set for sure. All go here


----------



## BexyPob

Gosh it's all go girls isn't it? Welsh bird it's not easy but if you're sure you don't want a multi then set is best, Lyndon is a marvel and he can talk you through the best options. If you have ah that can also cause multiple but Lyndon will give you an idea of likelihood xx

Silver good luck for tomorrow chick and talk it all through with Lyndon, be fab to have a frostie xx

Dwrgi sorry you're in pain   I did get pain too but don't remember it being bad enough for painkillers.  Have you tried a hot water bottle? If nothing's helping chick have a chat with Amanda xx

Kay are you back in the country and were you in the clinic at 2pm today? If it was you, the other woman staring strangely at you was me lol! Xx

Bit of gossip girls - apparently the nurse that was coming from lwc to crgw changed her mind (naughty!) but they've got a new lady staring next week, Amanda said she is fantastic and fits in brilliantly, let's hope she's gentle with dildocam! Also lovely nurse Debbie (now back at ivf Wales) became a Granny today, fan bloomin tactic  

Ravan can you put me down for roller coaster in March/April please? Ta pet xxxxx

Mrs t another biggly hug coming you way lovely xxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening all,

Mrs T good luck with scan tomorrow I hope that it shows a lovely follie waiting for you. 

WBW, great news on going to blast. 

Silver, thats wonderful that you get a free go with the nhs, but lets hope that you dont need it. 

I hope everyone else is well? 

AFM, my EC didnt quite go to plan, the consultant said it was one of the hardest ones he's had to do! My hydrosalpinx was enlarged and made it very difficult for them to get to the follies, particulalry on the left as my ovary was hidden by it so they made the decision not to take any from that side as there was a risk of perforating my bowel.  So I only got 6 eggs in the end and ended up having to stay at the clinic for 5 hours as I had a nasty bleed during EC as a blood vessel on the hydro burst. 

I am dreading Lyndon's call tomorrow as so worried that nothing will fertilise. I know 6 is better than nothing but as we had 35 follies we were expecting more eggs. I need some serious pma and hugs ladies. 

xxx


----------



## silverbird

Josie: I had my notes sent me for free by IVF Wales, but then my dh had just died so maybe they couldn’t face charging a widow.

Jo: yes my head is still spinning, what a morning!

Ravan: thanks, I just really don’t want to risk mutipuls at this stage as I think it will be really hard work as a single mum.  But I may well change my mind if I have several unsuccessful treatments.

Welshbird: if they are all growing well I don’t think it’s too bigger risk to leave to day 5.  But I only had two fertilise and one fertilize abnormally so is making me worry about egg quality.  Twin rate for SET is 2.3%.  I don’t know about triplets but quads from two embrios is 10 million to one apparently.

Dwrgi: I know you could have knocked me over with a feather if I hadn’t been in bed!

PP:   so sorry ec was so difficult.  6 must be difficult when you were expecting more but welshbird and I only had five and so far she has five embies and I have two so I don’t think it’s unrealistic to expect some fertilization.

AFM: I definitely want to go for SET, I think, I don’t want twins even if it takes me a little longer. My plan now is to go talk to the Lydon tomorrow and if I end up coming back the next day for a day 3 that’s fine.  But maybe by tomorrow they will be able to tell the better looking embie anyway.  To be honest I think I will feel better to have the embie back inside me really.


----------



## jk1

PP - sending you loads of hugs hun - sorry to hear you had such a hard time but good luck for the call tomorrow - they will be getting jiggy as we speak i am sure!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - good to see you here lovely 

Silver - great news on your free NHS go. SET sounds like a good plan for you and I totally get wanting your embie back sooner rather than later

WBW - I agree with Ravan, I totally trust Lyndon to do the right thing for you. Again SET if you don't want to risk multiples

Dwrgi - didn't have particularly bad pain but had a terrible time when AF arrived. Think it was just me though!

Bexy - so glad you are back on the rollercoaster lovely. That's a shame about Liz, I'm sure the new nurse will be just as nice. You've gotta be to work at the clinic I think 

PP - so sorry to hear you had a hard time today. Massive hugs, take care of yourself and make sure DH is looking after you. 6 is a great result, Im sure your fert will be fine. PMA you only need one anyway. Good luck for the call tomorrow 

Jo - good to see you posting on the pregnancy thread. You should do a list of what you did differently this cycle in case you've started a barrage of calls to the clinic, lol

Afm scan confirmed that we've missed the surge so I'm now switching to medicated cycle. It's so frustrating, feels like I'm running out of time

Ravan - please change me on your list to FET end March. Thanks hun


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, sorry I've been AWOL for a few days. Wow so much to catch up on.

Jo -  Huge congratulations on your   . I'm over the moon for you hun.

PP  - Sorry ec was so hard for you. There is still every chance that you will get fertilisation.   

Silver - Fab news on the NHS go. Yeah Lyndon is fab, so have a good chat with him.

Mrs T - Sorry that this cycle hasn't worked for you. Best of luck for the next one.   

Hi Ravan,  loopy, Dwrgi, Sarah, Josie, Red, Siany, Hyper, Soneasze, Kara and anyone else I've stupidly missed out. Hope you're all ok.

Afm, had a really emotional, stressful few days in work. Looking forward to next weekend when I finally get a couple of days off.
On day 13 of down regging and not had a period yet and am a little worried (Although if I remember rightly, I didn't get one until day 14 on my first cycle). I'm going to leave it until tomorrow and then ring Amanda if still no sign.


----------



## Sarah411

PP, sorry ec wasn't as you thought hope your resting up. And you still have a great chance of fertilisation. Good luck with the call tomorrow. Lots of   and   

Silver great news on the nhs. As a few others have said have a word with Lyndon he is fab and is very informative.

Mrs T sorry scan didn't go well and you have missed your chance. Won't be long until next chance.

JO, how you feeling hunnie, still in shock.

Dwrgi, hey buddie, you still got pain. Mine did stop just got a few niggles this evening but think it's just as a result of my sciatica. Hope your better soon. Not long now. Xx

Helen, another one of my cycle buddies, how are you?

It sounds like it's all go at the clinic and busy too.

Hello to Loopy, Josie, red, Sian, Hyper, Kara, Ravan.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Afm, not much to report just getting more excited but nervous about tx. 3 weeks yesterday for ec.

Sending lots of luck to everyone. And lots of       along with      

Sarah xx


----------



## helen_26

Sarah - OMG, 3 weeks to ec!!!  I keep thinking of March 12th as ages away, but it's really close for us now.  I'm just waiting for af to arrive, but gonna ring Amanda if it's not here by tomorrow.  How are you feeling?


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t, sorry things havnt gone to plan this cycle but I hope that everything runs smoothly for your medicated, just like jk you will get your dream.

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck with your journies and hopefully will be seeing you all posting on the pg thread in the near future.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Sammy x


----------



## Siany

Mrs T and Bexy, sorry to hear that you have missed the surge this month.   for a smooth medicated FET next month with BFPs at the end. x

Silver, good luck for ET.  Your embie with be back with you soon. Great news on the NHS go, but hopefully you want need it. x

Welshbird, great news that all embies are doing well and Lyndon wants to go to blast. x

PP -   it sounds like you had a really rough time today.   Good luck for the phone call tomorrow. x

Dwrgi, I haven't experienced pain like that with the norethisterone.  I hope your pain has eased. x

JK -     I can't stop smiling!  Hope you are taking it easy.  Are you off work for a while longer?

Redkay - how are you?


----------



## Ravan

PP sorry youve had a hard day,hope your resting weel and not in too much pain.Im sure Lyndons call tomorrow will lift your spirits     

Mrs T


----------



## Ravan

welshbird wales  icsi  Feb e/c 18th Feb
Soneasze...........icsi  Feb e/c 19th March
Devonmaid..........icsi  E/C 26th March
Kitty....................ivf  Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf  Feb 10th    E/C  12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Feb
Becca.................fet  Feb  E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf    Feb  E/C 21st Feb
Loopy.................iui  mar/april
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  March/April
Mrs T..................fet  March
Silver..................ivf    Feb e/c 20th Feb
Ravan................fet  E/T 7/8th March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

              
    

JK1              scan 7th March.
Redkay    OTD 1st March
Bettyboo  OTD  3th March


----------



## Sarah411

Helen, I know March seems so far away but it's closer than we think. Feeling ok just waiting to stop meds then wait for af. Hope af arrives soon for you.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

Pp hope you get news soon and its good. Hydros are so horrid

Hiya everyone


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Afternoon all, 

Well Lyndon rang this morning and 5 out of the 6 fertilised!!! So pleased!!! I made hubby answer the phone as I was petrified!!! Lyndon said he will check on them again on Friday and let us know when ET will be so we can relax for a few days now. 

Thank you all for your kind words and reassurance. 

xxxx


----------



## Ravan

PP brilliant news! 5 is fantastic.


----------



## kara76

Pp that's wonderful news woo hoo.


----------



## Dwrgi

That's excellent news PP-you can relax a bit now.  One bit over and done with.  Well done you!


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thanks ladies
xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Fab news PP WooHoo!!

afm. AF arrived a couple of hours ago. Thank goodness for that. So baseline all ok for next Tuesday phew!


----------



## jk1

PP - Fab news huni!!! I always make Kev answer the phone too - although Lyndon always asks us to put him on speaker phone - probably because he knows I always have a million questions!! hahaha xxx

Helen - wooohooo for AF arriving huni xxx

Mrs T - sorry to hear that you have had to switch to a medicated cycle.  When our last one failed Amanda said about doing a non-medicated this time for us too - so I did the ovulation sticks in November to see if I was ovulating but didn't really get much of a surge and when i did get 2 lines (faint!) it was around day 21/22 which is really late so we opted for medicated as i don't think i can ever trust my ovaries to do what they should at the right time - its just so frustrating isn't it but hopefully this is it now and won't be long till you have your ET xxx

Silver - did you speak to Lyndon today about your embies?

Hope everyone is ok - no news from me - had my intralipids today - ouchy again to the tube in my hand thingy but worth every penny hopefully.

Jo xxx


----------



## Ravan

Yay well done Helen,roll on tuesday!


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Great news Helen. 

Jo, hope you dont mind me asking, what are the intralipids for? 

xxx


----------



## jk1

PP - the intralipids are normally used for people who have immunes issues - i've not been tested but its the only meds we've not tried so Amanda suggested having them as they are cheaper to have them than to be tested and having them does no harm.  I asked her today if she thinks thats what made the difference this time and she smiled and said we will never know - i am convinced it was them though!! hahaha xxx


----------



## Sarah411

PP fab news yay.

Helen. Woo hoo all go now, yay for af arriving.

How is everyone today.

Arm last day for meds tomorrow then just have to wIt for af to arrive then all systems go.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie tonight cos Ive got more work to do, boo!

PP - fab news, you must be thrilled. 

Helen - glad AF arrived for you

Jo - I hope I follow in your footsteps Hun!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi everybody!  Hope you're all having a lovely evening.

Silver-how are you feeling tonight hun?  Been thinking of you all day.  xxx

Jo-boo to painful intralipids, but yay to bb, so defo worth the pain!!  Am so happy for you.  Makes you wonder whether LTTCers DO have immune issues.  I have a BIT of arthritis in my big toe and small fingers and have wondered about NK cells, but, like you say, immune testing is SO expensive.  I'm so glad that, whatever did it for you, actually worked.  xxx

Mrs T-How are you hun?  At least you can focus on the next cycle now, and you know what's what.  Limbo is the worst place to be.  Big hugs hun.xx

Hey Ravan, how are you getting on?  I see by your list ET in March!  How do you feel??  xxx

Sarah-last day for norethisterone for me too tomorrow and HIP HIP HOORAY, I say!  Hope you're AF doesn't mess you around and arrives pronto!!  Thinking of you, Axxx

PP-how are you feeling tonight hun?  Big   to you, Axx

Helen-so glad that AF arrived and you can get going with the treatment!  Yay-roll on Tuesday!  xxx

Red-are you back in the UK hun?  How are you feeling?  Hope the embies are getting all snuggled in, Axxx

Bettyboo & WBW-hope you're both resting up.  Fingers crossed for test date!  xx

Siany-I feel better now, can't wait to stop these tabs now!  How are you feeling hun?  xx

I know I've missed loads but I'm sending you all huge tons of babydust, and    !  

Love to you all,
Axxx


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, I was bang on 3 days last time after norethisterone so hoping it will be the same. I hope your comes pronto too. Thinking of you too, it's nice to have cycle buddies and share stories and experiences together. Take care lovely.

Sarah xx


----------



## Queenie1

sorry for the late post but

so so happy for you jk1 congratulations on your bfp. this is super news so pleased for you. 

mrs thomas good luck with med fet. 

hi raven hope you are well. 

good luck to you all x


----------



## Redkay75

Wow we are waaaay too busy here, took me ages to catch up, I'd been reading but not really commenting in Spain as it cost me £3 ish to check the thread every day as it was!

So here goes and I apologise to anyone I miss, which I will I assure you!  

Bexy - Yep twas me and the furry man! You blond with glasses? I thought I saw you look but you never want to fly across the waiting room and demand if the other person is on the thread, wish I had now! I'm impressed about how much gossip you managed to gain whilst there, most impressed. There's no way Debbie looks old enough to be a granny!

Siany - yay for growing follies shouldn't be long for you now!

Silver - congrats on the NHS pulling through, just hope you dont need it! Did you have ET today if so congrats on being PUPO if not then good luck tomorrow or Friday.

Les - Glad you have a plan, hope you're recovered from the hysteroscopy it sounded rather full on. 

Josie - I asked IVF Wales to send them on and then rang back to complain a couple of weeks later when they hadn't been sent which seemed to do the trick, however, I remember Lyndon saying that as they have 'contacts' and 'history' at IVF wales they can sometimes pick them up or get them for you straight from CRGW.

WBW - I always said I'd go for SET but when Lyndon sat down with us and explained our own chances of multiple pregnancy I felt more able to make an informed decision and changed my mind and have gone for 2 embryos each time. Lyndon knows best as the other ladies have said He is able to explain all your personal stats.

Dwrgi - poor you for the pain, feeling for you! What's this about having arthritus in your big toe and small fingers? ... me too, what does it mean? I'm a little bit of a paranoid android and imaging all sorts of things!  

PP - So sorry to hear that, 35 follies, 6 must seem like a small haul but it really is quality over quantity it sounds like a risky procedure with 5 hours recovery!   5 fertilised is great numbers enough to make a choice on which is the strongest one to put back and you only need 1 for it to work in the long run   fingers crossed for you both!

Mrs T - So sorry to hear you missed the surge what a b*gger maybe  march madness will work for you  

Sarah - No time until tx, whoop whoop  

Emnige - I saw your 4D scan on you tube, amaaaazing they look so incredible not long til they're in your arms!

Helen 26 - sometimes that witch AF is wanted!  

AFM - Home sweet home, Scruff is still talking to us although he was dead quiet last night and wasn't too pleased about the new sleeping arrangments on the landing   Am trying so very hard not to symptom spot but they are either having a moving in party or I am really constipated with all the aches and twinges in my belly, probably the latter me thinks. I didn't have the progesterone check, Amanda was really sweet and said there was no point if I wanted piece of mind I could just up the cyclogest so that is what I have done. Have just worked out a break down of my first tx when I got the short lived BFP to work out when I could start testing which is next Monday (10dp3det) realistically based on that time's levels but I might sneak one in on the weekend or maybe I'll hold out, I keep swaying wildly from side to side!    the waiting makes me insane  glad I'm back at work though as it was great to take my mind off it for a while.

Queenie, was just checking previous CRMW threads and saw the pics of your twins, they are amazing!

K x


----------



## Siany

Evening all.

PP, that is a great fertilisation result! I hope you manage such relaxation. x

Helen, glad AF has turned up and you are now on the way!  Dwrgi and Sarah, I hope yours are not too far behind! 

K, good to hear from you.  I did smile at the idea of a 'moving in party'. I hope Scruff doesn't give you too hard a time over the new sleeping arrangements. x

AFM - another scan today and a bit more growth (we now have a few at 14).  Lorraine says that she has never seen anything like it as they are soooo slow.  So more stimming for me (I am now on day 14), another £400 + on drugs this week, and back on Friday for yet another scan.  There are also quite a few smaller ones now and, going from one extreme to another, Lorraine thinks I may end up being overstimulated so lots of water and protein for me.  I don't want to say it too loudly, but we might just get to EC!!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Hi All 

Thought I'd say Hi  

Im waiting on a phone call later this week from CRGW to say I have a recipient... fingers crossed! 

Hubby had Pesa last week so have our swimmers in the freezer ready to start   

Good Luck to you all 
Hannah x


----------



## silverbird

Hi all will try to do personals tommrow.  Replaced one day 2 4 cell embie this am and they will try to grow the other on and freeze.  It was a difficult call.  OTD 8 march but i plan on testing 6 march.


----------



## jk1

Silver - congrats on being PUPO huni xxxxx

Siany - glad they are growing - sounds like they are going in the right direction xxxx

Redkay - glad Scruff is still speaking to you  I had some cramps too and decided mine were due to constipation too lol xxx

Bexy and Mrs T - how are you lovely ladies today? xxx

Amanda Helen & Sarah - hope you are all ok xxx

Hi to everyone, its nearly Friday - Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! xx

Jo xxx


----------



## Ravan

welshbird wales  icsi  Feb e/c 18th Feb
Soneasze...........icsi  Feb e/c 19th March
Kitty....................ivf  Feb
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Dwrgi.................icsi  Feb/March  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf  Feb 10th    E/C  12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui    Feb
Becca.................fet  Feb  E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf    Feb  E/C 21st Feb
Loopy.................iui  mar/april
Sainy..................ivf    Feb
Sarah.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi  Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet  March
Ravan................fet  E/T 7/8th March
Dizzy..................fet    Feb/March
Helen.................icsi    Feb/March
Danni.................icsi    E/C 9th April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Les.....................ivf    March
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

          
    

JK1             scan 7th March
Redkay    OTD 1st March
Bettyboo  OTD  3th March
Silver        OTD  8th March


----------



## Danni162

Silver - congrats on the NHS - hope you dont need it ! Good luck  
Queenie1 - your picture of the twins is lush - so cute 
Helen 26 - glad AF started so you can move forward.  
Siany - hope the follies keep growing and growing
Redkay75 - Glad you are home safe hope the 2WW goes quick for you.  

Raven can you add me to your list i have egg collection booked for 9th April 

I am starting my injections on the 11th March really scared - do not like needles looking at them makes me feel ill.   Do you get used to it ?

Sorry if i missed anyone 

Hope you are all well ladies


----------



## Ravan

Its all happening so fast here! 

Well done silver PUPO! yay

Siany they are growing yay I was pushed a few extra days too....slowly works best   Im in friday too for day 9 scan...was going to be monday,but day 12 may be cutting it too close.

Red glad your back

Mrs T how are you feeling?

Welshy and Sonea any news yet?

Dwrgi Im good thanks wont be long now

Hannah welcome to the mad house  

Sqwelch how are you doing?

PP good luck for the call tomorrow(incase I forget)

Queenie Im fine and loving the pic of the twins,massive kisses from Sam xxx

Hope everyone is well and tx going well    

Danni good luck,I always got hubby to do my jabs....I hate needles lol


----------



## BexyPob

Silver congrats on being pupo, wonderful news  xxx
Siany brill news on the scan, slowly slowly is always best, really pleased for you xxx
Kay it was you, lol, wish I'd had the courage to talk to you, you looked fab, yes 'twas me blonde in glasses. The pains sound good news to me  be thinking of you over the weekend if you decide to do hpt xxx
Mrs t calm down on that working missus! Big hug xxx

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - good to have you back. Good luck with the peesticks on the weekend

Siany - good luck for scan tomorrow, hope you get your date for EC

Silver - congrats on being pupo. 

Danni - it's amazing how quickly you get used to injecting. Even my DH who had needle phobia got used to giving me gestone

Queenie - thanks Hun. Like I said on the other thread I think your pic is super cute

Ravan - you are doing a grand job with the list. It's great to see so much going on

Bexy - you know me! Im exhausted at the mo, but work is a good distraction this week. I'm sooooo glad it's Friday tomorrow. xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Congratulations Ladies! 

Redkay    OTD 1st March
Bettyboo  OTD  3th March
Silver        OTD  8th March

BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BPF BFP BFP coming your way!


----------



## SoneaSze

I am getting all excited, my full package of drugs is due to arrive on Monday. I only have 7 days left on the Microgynon. Nearly there.
I am looking for an acupunturist! What do you guys think, do the needles work? Is it worth a shot?


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Soneasze - I has accupuncture on our last attempt that was successful I really think it made a difference.  I felt more relaxed after it, does add to the cost but who knows   I saw a chinese lady in neath, didnt speak any english had a translator!  very odd but i would def go for it again with our next tx

Fingers crossed for you all, hope your all doing ok, looking forward to the next bfp announcements soon        

Michellexx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Blimey, really busy on here, but great to hear all the news, so exciting.  Back at work now so can't get on so often, I suppose it keeps my mind off 2WW but seems like every day is soooooo looooooong....

Siany - good luck for scan today, hope that you get some good news.

Silverbird - it was my first time and hard to make the decision between 1 and 2, but like you I went for set

Danni - I really do not like injections and needles (used to pass out at blood tests because of sight of needles) but you do manage to get through it, it is all worth it in the end.  I tried a few different things but found icing area before really helped (although some girls don't so think it depends) and making sure I injected on the left or right side of my tummy as in the middle hurt and made me bruise.  Good luck!

PP - hope that you have been relaxing after EC with your feet up.  Good luck with call from Lyndon today.

Soneasze - thanks for all the PMA, 19 March will be here before you know it!

Hi to everyone else, it is almost the weekend


----------



## Becca1507

Hello lovely ladies

How is everyone doing?  I am posting just to send you all      , and to let you know i'm stilla round and haven't forgotten you.

Have had ridiculously busy days at work hence very early nights.  Today was in at 6.15am and likely to still be here at 6.15 pm at this rate (end of the funding period so manic!!!!)

will catch up with everyone tonight or tomorrow

hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I havent posted in a while.

I can't believe how many of us are cycling at CRMW at the moment.  

Sainy - How are you?

Silver - congrats on being PUPO and also congrats on the NHS pulling through, not that you will need it! 

BettyBoo/Redkay - How you feeling? Sending positive vibes to you  

Dwrgi/Squelch/Sarah - Not long till e/c now   

Mrs T - Sorry to hear you missed the surge, im gutted for you but hopefully March will be lucky for you!! 

Ravan/Becca - Not long until fet, whoop whoop  

Penelope - How are your eggs coming along, do you know when you going back for et? x

Sorry for anyone I have missed....

AFM - Had ET yesterday decided to put one blast back as Lyndon said it was a really good one and they froze 3 yesterday and the other arrested today.

I am feeling positive atm, my otd is 7th March so no quite a 2ww, not sure if I will test early or when I could test early from. Any tips on what I should do during these first few days are greatfully recieved...

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Afternoon all,

Gosh Im struggling to keep up with everything thats going on on this thread its so busy at the moment!!!

Congratulations to all those that are PUPO at the moment, thats alot of BFP's for CRGW!!!!

We had our phone call from one of the embryologists this morning, 4 of our 5 embies are doing well so they want to take them to blast so ET will be Sunday. Im just a little scared that as we have so few of them that we may get to Sun and there wont be any left but I guess the team know what they are doing and we just have to trust them.  Hubby is flying to Seattle tomorrow for work so I will be going alone!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi Feb e/c 19th March
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Staceyemma......icsi March
Dwrgi.................icsi Feb/March E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf Feb 10th E/C 12th March
Mrscookie moo...iui Feb
Becca.................fet Feb E/T 8th March
Penelope...........ivf Feb E/C 21st Feb
Loopy.................iui mar/april
Sainy..................ivf Feb
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Hyper.................icsi Feb/March
Mrs T..................fet March
Ravan................fet E/T 7/8th March
Dizzy..................fet Feb/March
Helen.................icsi Feb/March
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Les.....................ivf March
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1







scan 7th March
Redkay OTD 1st March
Bettyboo OTD 3th March
Welshbird OTD 7th March
Silver OTD 8th March


----------



## Ravan

Well done Welshy PUPO!!!! Relax if you can   Impossible I know  

PP Imsure everything will be fine.Good luck for sunday,very exciting on here lately  

Had my day 9 scan today. Lead folly is 14mm so just got to keep testing....and phone back wed if nothing has happened.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

Gosh so much t catch up on! Apologies for being AWOL recently but I’ve had such a bad week, my PMA has deserted me but I think that’s down to AF being due today but surprise the witch hasn’t shown so I can’t book my HSG.  I did a test last night which was of course a BFN so I’m just annoyed with myself now, just wish the witch would hurry up.

Jk1 fantastic news about your BFP, do you have to go for any more scans or blood tests?

Redkay75 good luck I hope the time passes quickly for you until the 1st March.

Hjones0809 hope you get your phone call soon.

Silverbird congratulations on being PUPO!

Danni162 I hope the injections are not too bad for you hun.

Ravan I emailed Amanda and she said that I can ring the surgery to book my HSG on the weekend if CD1 falls then so good job I checked I would have left it until Monday. Good luck with your lead folly hun.

WelshbirdWales congrats on being PUPO!

Penelope Pitstop good luck for ET on Sunday hun.

Hope you all have a good weekend, I’m so glad its Friday!!! What is everyone up to on the weekend? One thing is for sure I will definitely be watching the rugby x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hiya,

I too will defo be watching the rugby tomorrow, but from the comfort of my settee...

Penelope - It was exactly the same for me I had 5 embies, 4 doing great, one not so good so Lyndon said it best I go to blast and thats what I did yesterday. 1 on board, 2 frozen and the not so good one arrested today. They know what they are doing. Try not to worry to much xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies just a quick question AF has just started lightly this afternoon would u class this is Cd1 or tomorrow? I don't know when to ring and book my HSG help! X


----------



## Ravan

Loopy amanda told me that if you have a/f in the p.m ...that the next day is day 1.
It has to be full blood,not light.If in doubt email her or phone now and speak to her.....will put your mind at rest x


----------



## helen_26

Loopy - I agree with Ravan. That's what I have always gone by.

I'm planning on watching the rugby tomorrow, also from the comfort of my sofa.
Well I was really pleased that af finally turned up, but please go away now I've had enough!!


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi, I was hoping I could join you all. I've been lurking in the background for a few months but felt wanted to join in when bit closer to ivf. But have been thinking of you all and sharing your  journeys so feel like I'm starting to know you already   I've found this a lonely journey to date (apart from lovely husband) so really happy to have found such a supportive place to chat. xx

About us: been trying to conceive for 2 years. Starting tests etc after a year and told in summer that would need ICSI due to DH's very low sperm morphology. Also was clear I wasn't ovulating regularly (although thought I was as had a 'period' every month!) and then gutted to find out I had low amh  of 4.8. Also had a large ovarian cyst since at least March. After waiting months for NHS operation (including cancelled op due to lack of staff  ) eventually had cyst removed last Thursday and got good news that not endometrial cyst (as suspected) but simple, and only minor endometriosis. So I'm now feeling all excited as can start first cycle. Just spoke to Amanda and will start pill on next period and then short protocol with egg collection around 16 April. Such a relief to be finally getting close to starting.. wahoo!! Also CRGW all seem really lovely so really pleased have found such a nice clinic.

Congratulations to Jo... brilliant start to 2012!!!!
And  also to Redkay, Bettyboo, Welshbird  and Silver -hope your 2 weeks go extra fast for you all.
Hi to everyone else and good luck on all your treatments etc. Any yey, it's the weekend!!

xxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Ravan and Helen26,

Thanks for the responses I've just emailed Amanda to check.
It's only light at the moment but mine are always really light but I expect tomorrow will be heavier.  As she started so late in the day I'm guessing tomorrow will be CD1 I'll see what she says.  I can't phone in work to book it so hoping she will say tomorrow is CD1 and I can ring in the morning when I'm at home.

Hope you all have a good weekend x


----------



## helen_26

Hi Welsh flower and welcome. You have found a really good thread here all the ladies are lovely and a huge support.  Good luck with your cycle. Everyone at CRGW really are fantastic. x


----------



## jk1

Hi Welsh flower - thank you and welcome to the thread - as helen said all the ladies are really supportive on here and it helps to share journeys i think.  Good luck with your treatment at CRGW - as you know we couldn't be happier with them and would never go to another clinic now!

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend - we have nothing planned at all - so will probably just stay safe on the sofa!! hahaha

Jo xxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi welsh flower and welcome x


----------



## Ravan

Hi flower,welcome to the mad house


----------



## Ravan

Penelope............ivf  E/C 21st Feb
Becca..................fet  E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet  E/T 8th March
Dwrgi.................icsi  E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf    E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi  E/C 19th March
sainy...................ivf    Feb
Mrs cookiemoo...iui    Feb
Kitty....................ivf    Feb
Dizzy .................fet  Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Les.....................ivf    March
Mrs T..................fet    March
Loopy.................iui    Mar/april
Danni.................icsi  E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi  E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi  April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Pollita.................iui    Sept
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

              
    

JK1            scan 7th March
Redkay    OTD 1st March
Bettyboo  OTD  3th March
Welshbird OTD 7th March
Silver        OTD  8th March



Edited to clean up the list


----------



## Ravan

flower and hannah added you to the list


----------



## Redkay75

Bexy - I meant to say what a cute dog you have too, and so well behaved just waiting in the car quietly, Scruff would have been barking madly, drool flying everywhere with a pannicked mental look in his eye! 

Siany - do they say 'slowly, slowly, catchy monkey'  

Hannah - Are you egg sharing? good luck and fingers crossed they get you a recipient soon.

Silver - Congrats on being PUPO it's a good feeling isn't it.

Jo - It may be TMI but I'm not currently constipated and it definately feels like something is going on down there, quite indescribable and undefinable wierd heaviness and aches.     I'm not religious but  

Danni - Don't worry about the needles they are so very tiny you can't really feel them going in, I find it helps to flick or slap the skin where I'm going to inject first to shock the nerves.

Ravan - That list is so very full, I've not seen so many recieving treatment at the clinic at the same time. Fingers crossed for that lead follie  

MrsT - Well said thank Crunchie it's Friday  

Soneasze - Ta for all the encouragement I like to imagine it chanted like a cheer leader 'BFP... ra ra ra... BFP...ra ra ra ...BFP'  

BettyBoo - I agree with you, being in work has really helped this time keeping my mind off it all.

Becca - How goes it with the Royal visit prep and the inspection We had an inspection the week before my last tx it was horrific for months leading up to it!  

WBW - PUPO whoop whoop. I have walked as much as possible, keep busy to keep your mind off it, brazil nuts and pineapple juice (NOT fresh pinapple fruit though!) all have selenium to help inplantation.

PP - Good luck for ET, I went on my own (well my Mum came but it wasn't the same as Andy!) last time as Andy was playing a festival. Don't worry it's much better than EC, take a video of the transfer (on the screen) and pictures of the embies so that you can show DH when he gets back.

Loopy - As Ravan said for it to be CD1 you need 'full flow' before 5pm that day if not then CD1 is following day.

Welsh Flower - Welcome   CRGW is such a great clinic and we are a great bunch of ladies in it together it really helps, just dive right in don't be shy!  

AFM,
I have 4 HPTs, Morrisons own brand £3.75 for 2( the same ones as they use at the clinic, just a wee tip for everyone!   ) On the first cycle they showed from 14dp3det, I used first response before that so may have to invest in some of those also, but my numbers were low that time BETA was 40 on 15dp3det. I bought so many as then if it is positive I can see the line get stronger and quicker each day for piece of mind! Also if it's negative I want some warnings before hand I'm not a big fan of surprises, too much of a control freak! I'm talking to 'Jaun and Maria' everyday telling them to get comfortable and bed down nicely. I have had a fairly constant faint ache very low in my belly and nausea, I really dont want to get my hopes up and I know the progesterone will also cause these thingsbut with 60 - 75% chance it seems silly not to have high hopes. 

K x


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies!

I thought I had replied but apparently not! I'm hopefully going to be starting IUI later in the year (aiming to start from September) at CRGW. I'm booked into the open evening in March so will be driving up to check the place out and meet everyone. 

I'm a singleton but I'm almost relieved about going this alone. Was pregnant before while with my ex-husband and I think it'll be much easier to only have myself to rely on (at least until I find someone decent!)

Nice to meet you all x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Helen, Jo, Welshbird, Redkay and Ravan. Your warm welcome has made me have a big grin (not so common occurence lately) so thank you!!! And thanks for adding me to the list Ravan- makes it that little more real! 

     to you all xx


----------



## Ravan

Flower its the only way I can keep up   

Have cleaned up the list to make it easier to read    

Welcome pollita...will add you too


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi Pollita, I've just joined this forum today too so welcome and best of luck to you xxx


----------



## helen_26

Ravan sorry to be a pest, but would you mind adding 12th March as my ec date. Thanks hun x


----------



## Siany

Evening all.

Apologies for the me post. After a positive scan on Wednesday, we have hit a dip on the rollercoaster as growth is still too slow. I had to make the decision whether to stop today or keep stimming until Monday. I'm not ready to give up so Monday it is. Amanda is going to speak to Umesh this weekend to see if he has any thoughts on why I'm not responding to the meds.


----------



## Redkay75

Wow 12th March is gonna be a busy day you'll be in there chattering away! Congrats on getting dates Helen. 

Siany - so sorry to hear about the continued slow growth I'll light a candle for you! I hope Umesh has some clever ideas. I hope they can help you

K x


----------



## jk1

Sainy - sorry to hear they've not grown much still - fingers crossed they have a little spurt over the weekend - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## helen_26

Siany - So sorry they are not growing much, here's hoping they grow loads ofer the next couple of days. Got everything crossed for you hun. xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Just a quick question from me. Im quite bloated after EC, is this normal? Is it a side affect of some of the drugs? I was thinking of emailing Amanda just to check before ET. Does anyone have an email address or do I just email the clinic using the form on the website? 


Thanks


----------



## Emnige

Hi PP. I was very bloated after EC, it's quite normal after everything your body has been through. If your worried though I would give the clinic a call in the morning. That's what I did and I went in for a scan where they saw I had excess fluid x good luck to you and every one else x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Emnige,

Thanks for your reply, I think it may be excess fluid that I have. Did they give you anything for it or did they postpone ET because of it?


----------



## Emnige

ET wasn't postponed but I was concerned about whether I would feel up to it, luckily we had a 5 day transfer so I had 5 days to rest and recover. ET is a breeze though so you should be ok. I was advised to up my protein and make sure you drink plenty x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thanks for the advice, I am drinking lots of water and trying to up my protein so hopefully that will help. Im having a day 5 transfer too so time to recover. May ring the clinic tomorrow just to let them know. 

Thanks again x


----------



## Emnige

Yeah I would give them a call just for peace of mind. They're fab so they won't mind at all. Good luck for ET x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thank you! x


----------



## Sarah411

Welcome to the new ladies on the thread.

Red, not long now keeping everything crossed for you. 

PP, I was really swollen and sore after ec I wad also advised to up protein and fluid. If your concerned though and just want piece of mind give the clinic a ring.

Siany, sorry about follies not growing much, hope you get a big u turn for Monday.

Hello to my cycle buddies, Helen, Dwrgi and Sqwelch. Hope your all well.

Hi to JO, Ravan, Betty, Becca, Loopy. Sorry if I've missed anyone but can't believe how busy it is on here. 

Afm, finished Norethisterone yesterday woo hoo. Having af pains today and my breasts are so sore so don't think af will be too long (well hope not) need to wait for it too start so I can ring the clinic to book baseline scan in and start injections, thinking early part of next week.

Have had an awful week in work so looking forward to the weekend and the rugby and yes JO again I will be drinking my mango and passionfruit juice whilst watching, I suppose I can pretend it's a cocktail lol

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

PP have pm'ed you  

Helen...not a pest I love seeing the dates up there  Gonna be a busy day on the 12th  

Siany keep going hunny,hoping and praying for you that monday brings good news.


----------



## Ravan

Sarah I posted at the same time  That a/f dance needs to be put back up lol hope it comes soon for you


----------



## adele10495

Hiya All,
              I am after a bit of information before I phone the CRGW clinic tomorrow! I have 3 frozen blast embryos at LWC swansea and I want to transfer them to CRGW. I was wondering if any of you have done this also as LWC have really gone down hill. I have beautiful 2 year old twins conceived there in february 2009 so I am grateful for that. I need to lose weight to go through FET so I was wondering what the bmi has to be at CRGW if anyone knows. Thank you so much I wish you all the success in the world and hope your dreams come true!   xx


----------



## Ravan

adele as far as Im aware they have no bmi limits.Im going to pm you


----------



## adele10495

Oh that would be good Ravan My bmi is 38.8 LWC told me it has to be 32 or below   x


----------



## Ravan

adele have pm'ed you....I think lol


----------



## Sarah411

Yay Ravan for the af dance lol

Adele, CRGW don't have a bmi policy, Amanda said that it does not make that much difference also they work on the prinicpal that everyone has the right to be a parent no matter age or BMI.

Hope it helps.

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

Wow so busy on here ladies  
Siany I'm sending you a big hug, I know what it's like when those follies don't behave. You are in bril hands though, Umesh and Amanda will figure it out for you.  Try to have a restful weekend xx
Welcome Welsh Flower and Pollita xx
Redkay - yes Gelert is really well behaved in the car usually coz he knows he's go an get a biscuit when I get back lol! I am soooo excited for you hon, it's really sounding so positive. Massive good luck for hpt's over the weekend  . Wow with those stats I'm seriously thinking de's time after next xx
Mrs t hope you have a relaxing and work and pain free weekend lovely lady xx
Afm well received my tx plan from Amanda and can't read her writing on most of it lol! Ravan could you put me in for ec April 30 th, blimey its miles away and I'm wishing away half the year again!!! You are doing an amazing job on that list ,thank you xx
Have a good weekend all xxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Adele - my BMI is about the same as you if not a little more and ive lost 1 1/2 stone since last tx, they've barely mentioned weight to me. I may be big but I'm healthy! Don't fret Hun it makes the external ultra sound harder to get evidently but I've not had a problem at CRGW only in Spain. 

Arm now I've mentioned 'out loud' how hopeful I am I'm getting extremely doubtful, stupid I know! I'm on CD27 today and have not made it to day 29 without bleeding  on previous cycles aaaah, not going to poas today cos feeling too worried to properly deal with an early negative in the right way without getting despondent! and I'm awake at 6am which is ridiculous on a Saturday!   shouldn't be allowed. 

K x


----------



## Redkay75

Sorry for the ME post


----------



## les0090

Chin up Redkay. You'll have to try and keep yourself busy to pass the time. Thinking of you.  
Les. Xx


----------



## jk1

Redkay - wow you were up early on a Saturday - sending you loads of hugs - its hard to decide whether to test early - I've only tested early once and that was just by a day!! (yes I am a big big wimp!!)  Hope you are feeling a bit better and you have really really good stats so there is every reason for you to have high hopes and be positive about this cycle.  xxxxxx


----------



## adele10495

Thanks everyone for the support I am feeling alot better about going through FET now big    to everyone! I have lost a stone with ww and am hoping to lose another 2 by treatment is possible! I have emailed the clinic and hoping for a response this morning. I will ring them after 1030 if I haven't had a reply. I wish everyone on the luck in the world and I believe what is meant to be will be!   xx


----------



## jk1

Welcome adele - glad you joined the thread - good luck for your cycle - sounds like you are doing really well on your weight loss xxx


----------



## adele10495

Thank you JK1! It is so easy to put back on and so much harder to lose as I have PCOS and I am not on metformin anymore as was giving me really bad abdominal pains   . I wish you well also on this emotional rollercoaster of a journey xx


----------



## jk1

Adele - I have PCOS too and I lost quite a bit when i was on metfomin a few years ago - i was quite ill on it too though which i guess is why i lost the weight as in the end i just didn't want to eat for fear of being ill - not good!! I lasted 6 months and then they took me off.  Thank you for your well wishes - I am just waiting for my first scan - and am petrified - I am too scared to change my signature at the moment! xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - go on change the signature I dare you! We all want to see that BFP loud and proud regardless of the future it was so hard fought for and very well won! Hope you doing ok and feeling good! 

I don't have PCOS I just like chocolate and crisps too much


----------



## adele10495

Awwww we have alot in common then lol! Waiting for the first scan is always the hardest hun. When i first went through ivf in august 2007 I had a bfp and scan at 6 weeks confirmed 1 beating heartbeat I had terrible ohss and was admitted for a week in hospital and I got through that and then had another scan at 10 weeks and I had a silent misscarriage it was awful. I managed to get through it and in feb 2009 I went through ivf icsi and I egg shared I gave 10 eggs to the other lady and had 11 eggs for myself which resulted in 5 blastocyst embryos I had two put back and I was pregnant with twins and the other 3 blasts were frozen. My twins were 7 weeks premature and Alesha was fine Kyran was born with Downs Syndrome. I call them both my gift from God! I believe things happens for a reason and God chose me to look after Kyran. They are both my world now! I want to use one of my blasts as I don't like the thought of them perishing after all the hard work of making them lol! Anyway anytime u want a chat just pm me hun.   xx


----------



## jk1

Redkay - I just can't - i will after the scan - i promise!!

Adele - I am crying now - i love that 'a gift from god' and so so true, my cousin has downs and he is the most lovable gorgeous little boy in the whole world - well i say little he is 14 now and about the same height as me so not so little anymore but will always be my 'little' cousin!! hahaha xxxx


----------



## Siany

Thanks Red, Ravan, Bexy, Jo, Helen, Sarah, for your words of support.

Red, sending you   and  .  This cycle sounds so positive and the stats are great! Just try and get through the next couple of days.

PP, how are you today?  Have you spoken to the clinic? Good luck for ET tomorrow.  x

Jo, looking forward to seeing that BFP on your signature preggie lady! 

Sarah, sounds like AF is on her way.

Bexy, good that you have your plan.I know what you mean about wishing your life away and A's writing! I took a prescription to my local chemist and that had to ring CRGW to confirm what the meds were!

Becca, hope you have a relaxing weekend after such a hectic time in work.

WBW, congratulations on being PUPO. Keep up the positivity!  

Betty, Silver, how are you doing in the 2ww?  

Ravan, good luck with the testing. x

Son - I had acupuncture with Jackie at the clinic and found that I slept better afterwards.

Mrs T, how are you?

Hi to everyone else that I've missed.  So busy here! Exciting!  

Welcome HJones, Adele, Pollita and Welshflower.  I'm sure you'll find this thread and the clinic so supportive.  They are the best. Good luck with your treatments. x


----------



## adele10495

Awww I didn't mean to upset you hun!   It wasn't to much of a shock finding out Kyran had Downs Syndrome. I am a nursery nurse and I had worked with children with additional needs. I knew he had be sent to me for a reason   . He is beautiful blonde hair, blue eyes, beautiful smile and a cheeky chappy lol! I got lots of pics on my ******** if you ahve an account feel free to pm me and I will give you my full name so you can me. xx


----------



## BexyPob

Kay big hugs hon, its a stressful time thinking whether to test or not, you know we're all thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes (I don't think you'll need them though!)  xxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Penelope............ivf E/C 21st Feb
Becca..................fet E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet E/T 8th March
Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
sainy...................ivf Feb
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1 scan 7th March
Redkay OTD 1st March
Bettyboo OTD 3th March
Welshbird OTD 7th March
Silver OTD 8th March


----------



## Ravan

Hyper great to see dates there for you! Be here before you know it  
Adele Ive added you too  

Red wont be long now,got everything crossed for you(makes it hard to walk though lol)

JK I agree,take the plunge,change your ticker!


----------



## adele10495

Thanks RAVAN thinking of june/july for FET after our hols in butlins would be great as we go mon 9th july to fri 13th july. Everything is getting exciting just gonna continue with the weight loss hope I can lose at least another 1 and 1/2 stone before treatment! x


----------



## Danni162

Welcome adele - well done with the weight loss 
Welcome also to - HJones, Pollita and Welshflower - you will find a lot of support here 
Betty -Silver - Welshbird -  How is the 2WW going ? good luck to you all  
Raven - thanks for updating me on your list

Hope wales do well in the rugby today


----------



## kara76

Wow I can't keep up as I'm been kinda away with issues for a few days

Big welcome newbies. Look forward to your journeys


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers everyone, I'm feeling a lot better now have done the washing and cleaned the house with Andy clucking around no allowing me to lift anything heavier than a coffee cup, Bless him!we have taken scruff for a long walk and So he's happier too. What a lovely day out there!

K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow what a chatty bunch, I'm struggling to keep up with everyone. I think this might be a long post..

Soneasze - I've had acu with Jackie at the clinic, don't know if it helped but it was my most successful cycle. I struggled fitting it in around work so not going to do it for my FET but will prob do it again if I need another fresh cycle. Jackie is lovely and I always left feeling strong and positive

Becca - hope you get to rest after such a tough week in work, I know what that's like

WBW - the fact that you have frosties is a great sign. Congrats on being pupo. As for tips on my most successful cycle I went back to work the day after ET. Amanda said it was fine as long as I wasn't rushing around and it really helped the 2ww go quickly

PP - good luck for ET tomorrow, bet you can't wait

Betty, Silver - hope you are staying sane

Ravan - great to hear your scan went well. I've got everything crossed for you that you get your surge soon. When do you start testing twice a day? List is looking fab by the way

Loopy - hope you got to book your hsg

Welsh flower, Adele, Hannah and Pollita - welcome to the madhouse, there's a fab bunch of ladies here

Redkay - glad you are feeling better after your wobble this morning. You have every right to think positive with those odds and I for one can't wait for you to Poas! I was saying to Kara and Bexy earlier in the week that youve got me thinking about DEs again. Sending pma your way Hun...

Siany - sorry to hear your follies are slower than you would have liked. Our bodies have a habit of not playing ball don't they! The sun has been out today though, perfect growing weather so I'm hoping you'll have good news on Monday. Amanda and Umesh will have a plan for you I'm sure. 

Bexy - I know exactly what you mean about wishing our life away lovely. We'll get there Hun..

Sarah, Dwrgi, squelch, Helen - how are you? Not long til the big day for you all

Staceyemma - any news from you?

Dizzy, Kitty, Sugar  - hoping you are well, haven't heard from you for ages

Kara - thanks for all your support this week Hun. I think it's chatting with you that helped me get through to the weekend

Hi Les, Mrscookiemoo, Danni, Seren and anyone else I've missed

Afm, well I knew there were going to be tears at some point and did well to hold off until the weekend. So they came full force this afternoon. It's not just the disappointment of another delay, it's that I'm scared I'm running out of time to fulfill the only reason I'm here - to be a mother. At the moment I feel like I've not got the strength to carry on cycle after cycle hoping next time will be my time. It sounds strange, especially as I managed to get my bfp last time, but I'm scared that if I do get pregnant I could miscarry again. Ive told DH that after FET I'll do one more fresh cycle and then we need to have a serious conversation about next steps. So I have been reconsidering DE although DH isn't that keen, or back to my plan B of adoption. Wow, didn't mean to blurt all that out but guess I needed to get it off my chest. 

I started D/R last night so at least im on my way. I'm gonna try and use the build up to my FET (Kara do you like the fact i said build up not wait, lol) to lose some of the extra tummy that seems to have developed recently! I think I've got about 5 weeks til I'm pupo so hopefully lose a few pounds in that time. I've not got Pcos to blame but an under active thyroid which really doesn't help and no ability to exercise because of my back problem. Oh and I guess galaxy chocolate plays a part too..


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - sending you big hugs - I feel all your fears and have done for my last few cycles.  We were also considering DE if our embies hadn't made it to blast this time. I did the same in my run up - tried to lose some weight so went walking every day and swimming 3 times a week - partly to keep me distracted but also made me feel like i was doing something to help towards my tx.  On a positive - yay!! to starting to down reg!!  Hope you are taking it easy this weekend and as i said sending you big hugs and lots of positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T -I am still here! I read everyday but like you am having a hard time at the moment with the whole process and keeping pma up. I had my nhs hysteroscopy apt and have been put on the waiting list up to 5 months at the moment. I just keep thinking time is ticking.

Big congrats Jo, and redkay best of luck too xx


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - was wondering how you were doing, I've been thinking of you. Just sending you all the hugs   and hope down regging does well. 

Dizzy- hope you're ok glad to hear you're still around even if realistically I bet we all wish we weren't. 

K x


----------



## Ravan

seems alot of people are having a hard time at the moment so sending out a group   to help.I think its all the waiting that gets to us all and nobody seems to understand,doctors,consultants ect....but all those who post here understand,and have been through or are going through the same,so nobody is alone.  
I know being told to wait 3 months for me was like a life time away,and I did panic and get upset that it would be too late for us.Its crazy what this rollercoaster does to us.....and I seem to be having an emotional day lol 

just sending massive hugs to everyone.


----------



## Ravan

The sun is out again! Brilliant,time to catch up on the washing I think   
PP good luck today thinking of  you
Mrs T I was not told to test twice a day   think I'll start that today
morning all


----------



## Siany

Mrs T,       I am at the beginning of the ivf journey and am finding it hard, so can only imagine what it is like to have been on the road for so long.      

Dizzy   to you too.



How do you dispose of the little medicine bottles?  Do they go in the sharps bin or do you have to dispose of them in a different way? i have quite a bottle bank here now!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - thanks Hun. Been meaning to ask you have you shared your news with your family and friends yet or are you waiting for your scan?

Dizzy - sorry to hear you're waiting too. You know where I am if you want to let it all out. Have you got any of your lovely hols booked soon ?

Ravan - Amanda told me to test once a day til day 13 then twice from day 14, if I was trying natural again I might do even more than that. I'm sure your body is a lot more reliable than mine though! Nice group hug by the way. You are so right, I never feel alone thanks to you special ladies. 

Siany - it sure is a long road, hope you are luckier than me and have a short journey.

Redkay - any Poas yet? I'm excited for you and know you're gonna put a smile on my face

Hope everyone has a lovely sunny Sunday. I'm off out to lunch with my sister and her hubby so will be putting the brave face on shortly!


----------



## jk1

Morning Mrs T - we have told our parents and a couple of my close friends who know about our tx (including one from work) but apart from that we are going to wait until at least 12 weeks - we have even discussed waiting until 20 weeks but not sure if we will be able to (that is if we get that far of course).  I hope you have a nice sunday lunch today xxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning all!

Siany, really sorry to hear about frustrating progress. Really hope they've had growth spurt over weekend and agree with Mrs T about sunshine helping!! All the best for tomorrow  

PP, hope you're feeling better and less bloated and best of luck for ET. 

Redkay, I completely understand why you might feel cautious about getting hopes up but if I was a gambling lady I'd say the odds are pretty darn good so fine to be hopeful. Feel excited for you and keeping everything crossed  

Hyperbexy, Must be nice getting plan even if illegible!!    Looking forward to getting mine soon. April will be here for no time for us!!

Adele, Welcome and really well done on your weight loss so far. Hope you've had a response from CRGW to put your mind at rest. Really sorry to hear about your silent miscarriage, must have been heartbreaking. You twins sounds wonderful though and I really like the description 'gift from God'. I keep telling myself that when we start a family, through whatever route that turns out to be for us, they'll be the most wanted children ever and that will make them even more precious and special than if it had been easy.  

Betty Boo, Welshbird, Silver- hope your 2 week waits aren't going too slowly for you... not long. Hope this is your time xx

Ravan, not too long now. Good to start testing and thanks for big group hug... I like hugs    

Mrs T and Dizzy, Sending you a both a big 'power hug'   (that's with extra strength don't you know). Like Siany I'm only at the beginning stage on the journey but have found it so hard and really struggle to stay positive sometimes. I can't imagine how it must feel going through so much and the waiting in between. Sending you all the pma I can to help get you through your difficult waits xx

Morning to everyone else. It's a beautiful day so hope the sunshine gives everyone a warm hug xxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Ravan - what a lovely group hug and right back at you  

Siany - I popped the bottles in the sharps bins too but I remember how full the bin was when i was on full strength Menopur I had to use 2 bins by the end. Hope you're ok  

MrsT - Hope the sun and the lunch lift your spirits and some time not thinking about tx (in theory!) Here's to good grub!  

Welsh flower - Loving the idea of a power hug  

PP - is it ET today or was it yesterday, I'm all turned around and unsure of whats happening when now, either way goodluck fingers crossed!

Bexy - Amanda's handwriting is atrocious I agree.  

Everyone else enjoy your sunny Sunday!

AFM - I caved and poas this morning after a night full of night sweats and knowing today is when my AF is due and I got ...   stronger than this time on the 1st tx with the BFP but bleeding. I'm so very excited, I know this is just the first part in a long process but Andy and I had a good cry and laugh and emotional overload moment. 9dp3det and BFP so pleased I'm going to have to epeat myself again and again. Obviously this is the first in a long line of poas to see it getting stronger each day hopefully until Thursday when I have the BETA. DE has worked for me so far and I just wanna be pregnant and give birth I'm no longer bothered about red hair and green eyes I just wanna be a Mummy!  

K x


----------



## kara76

Rk amazing news. I knew this was your time. So so lush to see the long term cyclers getting success

Sorry for the quickie. Sickness bug!!


----------



## Emnige

Redkay, I am so happy for you both!


----------



## sammy75

congratulations redkay, enjy every moment and will see you over on the pg thread very soon hooray.

will be   for the rest of you ladies to follow,    .


----------



## BettyBoo1

Redkay - that is fantastic news, just have a great big grin on my face thinking how you & DH must be feeling right now


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations red, i'm over the moon for you.


----------



## Ravan

Red yay congratulations!!!! I'll have to update the list again later   Brilliant news,so happy for you both


----------



## jk1

OMG OMG OMG - Redkay - I am soooooo pleased for you huni!!! Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! - you are braver than me with those pee sticks!! hahaha xxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Big congrats RedKay, its great to see you and Jo long cyclers getting your BFP

Hope myself, mrs T and all the other multiple timers can follow in your success xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sorry ladies just realised my post sounded like I just think about us long cyclers. I wish everyone at the start of their ivf journey all the best too xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Just a quickie as not feeling too good today.

Just wanted to say a huge congrats to red in getting a BFP. I'm so pleased for you both. Yay it's your time enjoy!   

Sarah xx


----------



## Becca1507

Hello lovely ladies

how is everyone doing?  Its happened again - this morning I posted, just checked back for updates and my post is not on here!!!!!!!!!  THat happened to me before!

Red - congratulations lovely.  Am so pleased for you 

how are those of you on the 2WW - Betty, Silver, WelshB, and hopefully Penelope too 

Penelope - how was ET?  Hope all went well

Danni - a little tip for injections hun - pop to the chemist and get some EMLA cream (a 30ml tube) - or better still get a prescription if your doctor will give you one.  I dont mind injections, blood tests etc, but just freak at the thought of doing it myself so I use EMLA.  Its completely numbs the injection site and you wont feel a thing 

Mrs T -  .  A frustrating time for you hun, but at least you're on the journey to being PUPO lovely

Raven - my FET transfer twin - looks like we have an exciting day ahead of us on the 8th .  We have booked to stay at the Premier inn by CRGW on night of the 7th as we live in Hereford which is a bit of a trek away and we dont want to risk getting caught up in traffic etc on transfer day.

Welcome to all the newbies - hope you'll feel well supported here.

Siany -    , hoping for some positive developements at your scan tomorrow hun

Hyper - it does sound a long time until 30th April hun, but it will soon be here.  At least now you have your treatment plan things will soon be moving along.

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned by name - sending you all a big  

afm - I am doing ok but just soooooooooo tired all the time lately.  Scan last week went well and I am now on Prognova 4 x a day and steroids x 2 a day (plus other vits as aspirin).  I am starting to panic though and need a kick really!!!!!  I know i;m probably just being silly, but am petrified of getting a phone call from Lyndon to say our embie has arrested on the morning of transfer.  We only have 1 frozen which is a 5BA.  Lyndon said if he thawed 100 embryos of that grade he would expect at least 95 of them to survive and to have a good chance of implantation, but I cant help but worry.  I promised myself I would be so positive, but the close its getting to transfer the more i'm worrying!!!!!!!

ANyway,  the sun is out, the sky is blue, I have TV to myself as hubby is at work, so in for a nice relaxing afternoon.  Hope you all enjoy your Sunday afternoon 

hugs to you all


----------



## Ravan

anyone heard from PP yet? Hope its going well for her

Becca..................fet  E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet  E/T 8th March
Dwrgi.................icsi  E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf    E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi  E/C 19th March
sainy...................ivf    Feb
Mrs cookiemoo...iui    Feb
Kitty....................ivf    Feb
Dizzy .................fet  Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Les.....................ivf    March
Mrs T..................fet    March
Loopy.................iui    Mar/april
Mollylew..............isci  E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi  E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi  E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi  April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Adele.................fet    June/July 
Pollita.................iui    Sept
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

              
      

JK1             scan 7th March
Redkay       
Bettyboo   
Welshbird OTD 7th March
Silver        OTD  8th March
Penelope  OTD        March


----------



## BexyPob

Whhhhhooooooooooo Redkay BFP! I am over the moon for you both! I was really really hoping you'd give in and do a pee stick this morning coz I couldn't wait to see your good news on here  I'm literally jumping for joy for you hooray! Xxxxxxxxxxx

Becca your worries are completely understandable and being so tired never helps but your embie couldn't be in better hands, Lyndon will look after it and it won't be long until its on board the mothership where it belongs xx

Kara you poor thing it seems as though you are having one illness after another at the mo, feel better soon xx

Dizzy sorry the waiting list is so long for you, may be worth keep phoning them to see if there is a cancellation or could you go privately? Big hug, I feel your frustration xx

Ravan loving the group hug, think we should do this regularly xx

Mrs t I've pm'd you lovely lady xx

Sorry for not naming everyone individually but I get so confused with all that is happening at the mo I think I'll leave the wrong message for the wrong person, sorry I'm rubbish! Goes without saying that I'm sending hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - woo flipping hoo! I told you you'd put a big smile on my face. I'm thrilled for you both , yay yay yay xxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Redkay - so pleased for you, big congratulations xxx


----------



## mollylew

Hi,
I hope you don't mind me joining you. I have been following this thread for sometime. This is my third ICSI but my first at CRGW. The other 2 cycles were at LWC Swansea. My EC is scheduled for 2nd April. I am due to commence testogel tomorrow. I know this may be a silly question, but I can't remember where I am supposed to put the gel!!! Is it a quarter of a sachet on my arm Can anyone help? I am totally stressed out!!


----------



## Ravan

welcome Molly,have added your name to the list.Cant help with your question...but as we all say...if in doubt,phone the clinic  Im sure someone will have the answer though.

Hope PP is okay,getting worried now.


----------



## helen_26

Hi molly. Yeah it's quater of a sachet on the upper arm. Good luck hun.


----------



## Siany

Redkay - sooooo pleased for you both!


----------



## Redkay75

Kara - Feel better soon!  

Jo - waiting until 20 weeks to tell people seems like a maddening amount of time, I'll be lucky if I can hold out until tomorrow  

Sammy - Not long until maternity leave are you all nested and ready?

Emnige - Is your C section this week, if so all the best and let us know how it goes!

Dizzy - Cheers for the congrats and don't worry I'm sure we all know what you mean. For those of us with a couple of tx's behind us it's agony and I'm no where near as ...shall we say experienced?... as you yourself MrsT, Ravan, Jo, etc. and I can't even begin to imagine what it must feel like!

Becca - I feel for you about disappearing posts so very annoying. As Bexy says your fears are undersatndable but Lyndon's the one to be handling the embies I must admit it was with some fear and trepidation I considered someone else was doing my embies this time I have so much faith in Lyndon!

Siany - Good luck tomorrow with the scan, I hope that you have some good growth or a plan at the end of the day, with Amanda and Umesh on the case it can only be good.

Molly - Good luck with EC tomorrow and welcome to the thread (best on the forum!!!  )

Thanks to everyone else best wishes I just hope 'Juan and Maria' our spanish 2some go all the way! 

kx


----------



## mollylew

Thankyou for adding me to the massive list Ravan.

Helen, thankyou, Have you used testogel? any side affects? I think I may leave it until tomorrow night to apply just in case.

Congratulations Redkay, wonderful news about your BFP!! I agree, this is the best thread on the forum.


----------



## helen_26

Molly - I'm using the testogel at the moment. My hair has been getting greasy really quickly and I have spots. Not sure if it's the Testogel or a combination of that and the suprecur.


----------



## Welsh Flower

Redkay, massive CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! You must both be over the moon. Hope you enjoy every minute xx

Welcome Molly, I've only just joined thread but definitely seems fab to me. Good luck to you.

Hope everyone has had nice weekend xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Red and jk massive congratulations on your bfp's. Such fantastic news

Mrs t how's things going with you? Hope you and dh are doing ok

On phone ATM so will post properly later. So much going on on this thread it is hard to keep up. Best of luck to all cycling now

Well I know I don't post much but as there is not much happening for me I try to keep busy and not too focused on tx. I called the clinic in Friday and told them we want to do tx and to book out ec/et for October (plenty of time lol). They are calling back when they have imported the eggs so we can go and pick the eggs we want and have a planning apt ready for when we want to start

Good luck to all testing soon and to all in the midst of the madness

Xxx


----------



## mollylew

Thanks Helen. Great!! I already have greasy hair! I will be washing it twice a day at this rate!!  I don't start suprecur for a few weeks yet. I will also be on Menopur. I took the same medication on the last 2 cycles, apart from testogel. Fingers crossed its third time lucky!!

Good luck to everyone....


----------



## Ravan

Sugar so glad to see you posting    Great that your getting the ball rolling too.

Siany good luck tomorrow,will be thinking of you  Bet this scan is the one  
(have a good look around to see if they've kidnapped PP  )

For all you lovely ladies


----------



## Redkay75

Good to hear from you sugar, it must be good to have plan and some idea of dates, are you going for DE? The high chances are very tempting aren't they!

K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

K - still grinning for you here!

Sugar - so lovely to hear from you. I was only asking after you yesterday, you must be psychic!

Molly - welcome to the madhouse, of course it's the best thread

Ravan - pmsl at the kidnapping! Lets hope not. And another group hug, you are spoiling us now

Siany - been sending follie growing vibes all weekend, hope they've worked. Will be keeping envy thing crossed for your scan tomorrow. What time will we hear?


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T    I recon the clinic should let us use the internet there before we leave,so nobody has to wait for updates


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great idea Ravan. I usually get DH running around the recovery room trying to get a tiny bit of phone signal to send a text


----------



## jk1

Sugar - lovely to see you on here - its been a while  sounds like a plan is in the making which is fab news! xxx

Siany - good luck for your scan tmrw - thinking of you xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## silverbird

Hi all sorry Ive not posted much been feeling a bit rubbish.
Thanks to everyone whos been thinking of me.

Mrs T: sorry you missed the surge. Good luck for next time. Hugs for dealing with all the delays.

Helen: hope you enjoyed your days off. Glad af turned up for you.

Sarah: glad your getting closer!

PP: great fertilization! I hope your bloating has eased.

Hjones: ooh exciting to get started and what a lovely thing your doing for someone.

SoneaSze: Glad things r getting close for you. I had acupuncture from the body clinic http://www.nhfc.co.uk/ in the run up and with Jackie at CRGW before and after et. I have to say the drugs have made me very sensitive to acupuncture and I found it pain free before drugs and very painful after.

Bettyboo: good luck lets hope are embies are settling in well.

Welshbird: congrats on et and good luck!

Ravan: hope things are going well with you. Thanks for the group hug.

Loopy: hope your feeling better. I won a bar off choc off my English mate on the rugby!

Welsh Flower: good luck and thanks for thinking of me.

Politica: Hi. Im single too and would love to get in touch with some other SMC in Wales.

Siany: arrg! I do hope something changes and you start responding, How frustrating.

Adel: good luck with the weight loss and FET

Dizzy: Hugs what is the waiting list your on?

Redkay: Congratulations!

Kara: hope your feeling better

Becca: good luck for your transfer

Molly: welcome. Testogel goes on your upper arms (it shows you on the leaflet). I had no side effects from it (dont read the side effect in the leaflet it will freak you out!). I did get quite greasy hair and spots but I assumed that was from DHEA, and I get greasy hair anyway. Luckily most spots are on my back.

Sugar fairy: Hi your planning well for October!

AFM: Ive just been feeling really low to be honest, missing my dh. I wish he could be hear to hold my hand though it all. My other embie didnt make it to freezing. Its feeling kind of hard to believe I might be pregnant really.


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Silver bird -    xxxxx we will be testing one day apart. How u feeling? I've been getting quite alot of twinges down below and sometimes like ovulation pain...,


----------



## Ravan

silver If I knew where you were I'd come and give you a big massive huge hug!   
Im sure your hubby is very proud of you and with you right now,we are all here for you too.So you dont have to do this alone.


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys!

Silverbird         Chin up hun, it only takes one little embie to make it! The 2ww is enough to drive people nuts, try and stay positive, there are so many BFP's here lately, I am sure it is a lucky thread for you all    Its the last lap, not long now.

WBW - Congrats too on being PUPO, same applies for you, try and stay sane         

Redkay - HOORAY!!!!! BFP!!! BFP!!!! CONGRATULATIONSxxxxx

Siany good luck for tomorrow  

Hello to everyone else, hope your all looking after yourselves, so busy on here its hard to keep up with you all lolxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Silver - bless you Hun. You are such an inspiration going through this after all you've been through. I agree with Ravan, your DH would be soooo proud of you. Massive virtual hug to you, you are definately not alone xxx


----------



## jk1

Silver - I'm sending you big massive hugs too xxxxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Silver - big, big hug for you    This journey is so hard to go through, the emotional rollercoaster, but remember we are all here to support you.

Siany - I have been   all weekend that your follies are growing - hope today goes well

Welcome to the newbies, the ladies here are fab.

AFM - I came home yesterday and read Redkay's post and was inspired (!) so went and did a test there and then.  I got a faint line, so DH agreed I could test first thing this morning - so I woke him up at 4am saying it was morning and I was busting for a wee    Anyway it came back with a BFP too   I think it must be all the positive vibes on here at the moment.  DH says that I need to test again on Friday (my actual date for testing) in case it is all the drugs etc but I did have a day 5 blast and think I tested on day 10 so fingers crossed.


----------



## jk1

Bettyboo - amazing news huni - so so pleased for you!! yyyyyyeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh!!!! xxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Betty - that is awesome news, congrats Hun xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi All,

I did post yesterday but using our old computer as hubby took better one to Seattle with him and it is so slow I think it ate my reply!!!!

I'll keep it brief so hopefully this post will make it!!! Had ET yesterday, it went really well and I had two blasts put back so I am know PUPO!!! One of the embryos is shaped like a sausage so Ive named them burt and ernie cos of the shapes of their heads!!!! Just had a phone call this morning and there was nothing to freeze but hoping that this works anyway. 

Redkay, huge congrats on your BFP!!!!

Ravan thanks for PM. 

Sorry this is brief, but dont want to lose post again!!!

Will try and get on later in the week.
xxxx


----------



## jk1

PP - congratulations on being PUPO - love the embie names!! Feet up now!! xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Sorry me again, just saw that Betty has a BFP too!!! Yeay!!!! Gosh there's lots going on here at the moment!!!

Silver, sendin you massive   .xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Pp well done on being pupo woo hoo

Betty great news for u bfp

Silver you are an amazing strong woman and your dh will always be watching over your. I think your amazing

Afm its tyler who's unwell, thankfully I'm fine or the house would fall apart lol

Ravan how the heck I've missed your scan news I don't know so tell me sexy baby lol


----------



## Emnige

Congrats Betty xx

Congrats on being PUPO PP xx


----------



## Ravan

Becca..................fet E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet E/T 8th March
Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
sainy...................ivf Feb
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1







scan 7th March
Redkay








Bettyboo








Welshbird OTD 7th March
Silver OTD 8th March
Penelope OTD March


----------



## Ravan

PP well done! PUPO!!!! do you have you OTD?

Silver hope your feeling better today  

Betty well done  fantastic news!

Kara hope tyler is feeling better.I had scan friday coz I didnt want to wait till day 12...incase I missed it.Day 12 today and nothing  

Becca...your at the top of the list  

hugs to all


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs T (((big hugs))) hun sorry to hear that you are feeling down.

Redkay75 massive congratulations hun!! 

silverbird I’m feeling better than I was hun thanks, I think it was really bad PMT! Glad you won a bar of choccy! So sorry you are feeling low hun it must be so hard  

BettyBoo1massive congratulations hun – there has been a few BFP’s which gives me hope that it can happen.  You must be over the moon!

PP congrats on being PUPO!

Ravan how are you hun?

AFM I emailed Amanda and she said to class Saturday as CD1 so she said she’ll arrange for my HSG and if I don’t hear anything by Wednesday to get back in touch with them.  I’m just anxious to know when it’s going to be.  How did you find the HSG ladies?? My mum is coming with me as DH can’t take the time off work x


----------



## Ravan

Loopy hope  you get your hsg soon so you dont have to wait around.I've never had one so not sure what its for,will that be done at the clinic?
Im good just waiting for a   on ov sticks.I recon a few more days


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Ravan,  I hope you get your  opk soon.

The HSG is to check your tubes, if they are all ok I can have IUI if not I'll have to start looking at IVF.
It's done at the Royal Glamorgan hospital so I'm not sure if they will call me or CRGW? I've read a few posts that have said they can be painful.  I'm going to have a to pull a sickie in work in order to go for the scan as I have no annual leave left and if I have a hospital appointment my boss will want a copy of the letter.  I don't want him to know about any treatment we are having, he's very unsupportive and unapproachable so the little he knows the better x


----------



## Ravan

Well I hope it all goes well and quickly and shows your all clear


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Ravan!

Has anyone heard from Mrs cookiemoo? I haven't seen her on here and would love to know how her IUI went I think we are the only two don't IUI x


----------



## Sarah411

Betty, that is fab news im so pleased for you.

How i everyone else doing. So many good vibes with all the BFP's going on. Lets keep it up.

AFM, Have major AF pains at the moment been having them all night but no sign of her as yet :-( Hope she appears soon.

Just a quickie atm as in work.

Catch you all later.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody!  So much good news on here at the moment-it is fantastically positive!  Congratulations to all you wonderful ladies who have had BFPs-Redkay, BettyB, I'm sure there were more, but my memory is just so hopeless.  Anyway, briliant news, and I am so delighted for you!

Mrs T-I think it is completely normal to have really off days (or weeks, or months, even) as this is surely THE worst experience ever.  It is really difficult to be positive all the time, so I'd allow myself a day off here and there to be a grouch!  I hope you feel better today, but we're all here for you and all willing you your BFP, which WILL happen.  Hang in there hun, Axxxx

Silver-hun, you made me cry.  You are not alone, and after everything you have been through, it was no wonder that you felt really low.  You've had a huge amount of drugs doing all sorts of crazy things to your body, it is bound to take its toll.  Take it easy hun, and rest assured, we are all here to help you along, and your DH is with you in spirit too.  Big  , Axx

Siany-how are those follies coming on?  I'd be happier with a slow development and they won't be 'overcooked,' but I'm sure it plays havoc with your nerves!  Big hugs hun!

PP-well done on being PUPO!  Yay!

To Sarah, Sqwelch and Helen-how are you all doing?  Sarah, I hope AF arrives pronto instead of teasing you like this!  Good luck to you all!

There were loads more posts that I wanted to comment on, but I'm bound to get the details wrong.  Anyway, I am sending you all HUGE hugs and positive baby vibes!  

AF arrived last night for me, and a VERY scant flow-if I wasn't doing assisted conception I'd be worried, but if the lining's thin, they can give me something for it, I seem to remember.  Anyway, this is all post acupuncture, so who knows what's going on.  I guess I'm 'blood deficient' so more greens and meat for me!  Anyway, got my baseline scan booked for tomorrow morning and I'm going to ask them to show me how to do the Menopur again, as I'm bound to have forgotten something really crucial.  So the rollercoaster ride has begun again!  AAArgghhh!  Fingers crossed girls, and to each and every one of you too!!


----------



## Siany

Betty, Fantastic news!!    Congratulations to you both!

PP, congratulations on being PUPO. x

Silver, sending you    .  Such an emotional time.  You are inspirational.  We are here for you. x

Ravan, good luck with the testing. x

Sarah, hope AF is on her way. x

Dwrgi, good luck for your baseline tomorrow. x  

Thanks for all your good wishes.  Scan is at 2.30.


----------



## jk1

Siany - thinking of you - hope the scan went well xxxx


----------



## Fairydust0790

Hello everyone

I know I have only done a few postings but just wanted to update you following my first icsi treatment with crgw. All good news after a 3 day transfer I am now 7 weeks pregnant I had my first scan last  week and saw the strong heart beat!  I have been reading the forum all the way through my treatment and I cant say enough about how helpful I have found it. Also the same as all of you I can't speak highly enough of all the staff at crgw I am so glad I chose them for my fertility treatment!

Anyway I wish all of you positive vibes and tonnes of luck 

Xxxx


----------



## jk1

Fairydust - fab news huni - yay!! xx


----------



## Siany

Treatment cancelled again as follicles have not responded. Amanda says I am an enigma. Have to wait for AF then bloodtest for prolactin level.


----------



## kara76

Sainy I am so sorry. I know how hard an abandoned cycle is but its very good they are looking for a cause which means it can be resolved. Big hugs


----------



## Ravan

Sainy,so so sorry,I hope they get to the bottom of this soon for you.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Siany so sorry about the scan hun.

Fairydust massive congratulations on your pregnancy!

AFM the hospital has just rang and my HSG is booked in for Monday yay! x


----------



## jk1

Siany - i'm so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled - i am gutted for you xxxxxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Sainy - hope you are ok, sorry that u have had to abandon :-(   xxx

Betty - excellent news so pleased for you, I would be way to afraid to test that early,   

Fairydust - excellent news  x


----------



## michelle.v

wow!  Look at all these BFP's!!!!!

Congratulations BettyB and Fairydust!!!!  CRGW  is def the place to go by the look of it.

Siany      guttedfor u hun, im sure they will get to the bottom of it for uxxx

Welshbird congrats on being PUPO - are u going to be testing early too   

Hope everyones doing okxxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi all,

Sianny- sending you big hug . Must be incredibly disappointing. Hopefully they will identify cause quickly so you can do something about it. Take care xx

PP- congrats on being PUPO- what does that stand for by the way?! I know it mean's the eggs put back but was curious! 

Betty- Yippee- big congratulations! You must be over the moon    

Silver- when I first started reading this thread I read your history and thought how brave and inspirational you were. I agree that your husband would be so proud of how strong you are being and I'm sure he's there every step of the way in spirit. Sending you a big hug  

Loopy- good luck with HSG. Hope it's all clear for you,

Dwrgi- best of luck!!

Fairydust- wow! Amazing- enjoy every minute.

Hi to everyone else and sending lots of pma   for whatever stage you're at xxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hiya, 

Crgw is definitely the place to go, I'm so glad we are going there.

I'm after a bit of advice really- I'm 4dp5dt and I have been having quite a few shooting pains and pain that makes me feel like I'm ovulating. Is this something anyone else has experienced?

Welsh flower - pupo is pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Welshbird- That makes sense and is a great way to think, I like!! I've no idea what your random number and letters refer to either so sorry can't help! I'm really showing my 'newbiness' aren't I!


----------



## Dwrgi

Siany, I am so sorry hun, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  It is just so frustrating.  Hopefully you will get some answers soon and a plan to move forward with, thinking of you, Axxx


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations Betty and Fairydust on getting your   

PP - Congratulations on being PUPO.

Siany  - So sorry that your cycle has had to be abandoned.

WelshBird - Sorry don't think i can help you.

Dwrgi - Good luck for base line tomorrow.

AFM - I've got my baseline scan tomorrow afternoon. So excited to getting started on the menopur.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Emnige

Fairydust, congrats on your BFP!

Siany, massive hugs hun, sorry to hear about your treatment being cancelled


----------



## BexyPob

Siany I am absolutely gutted for you, to get all that way again must be awful for you.  I'm sending massive, massive hugs.  On the positive it sounds as though Amanda has a few ideas on what could be going on xxxxx

Betty and Fairydust - whey hey fantastic news   This thread is so lucky at the moment...keep up the good work girls xxx

Welshbird - it all sounds good I've had those pains as a result of all of the progesterone they give you but I've also had them on my natural pregnancy too....Are you going to test soon? xxx

Silver  - you are amazing, you really are and an inspiration to all of us.  sending big hugs xxx

Love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Silver -   ditto what Ravan said if I knew where you were I give great hugs, maybe we should hunt you down   

WBW - twinges and aches etc. are good sign, I'm chocked full of them at the mo and I remember Jo said she had them too, we both thoguht they were constipation but this time it was not that we were full of    Today 10dp3det I have more pains in lower belly like I have bladder infection or have pressure on my bladder when sat down, fine when stand up!

BB - Woohoo ! BFP the trigger shot is out of your system after 10 days so that is definately a   

PP - Yay you're found! Congrats on being PUPO, I know what you meen about naming them, mine are 'Juan and Maria' (Spanish see ole')

Kara - Hope Tyler is better soon, there is a really crappy bug going round school at the mo.

Loopy - Good luck for HSG mine was fine at the time but wow it was ouchy for 24 hours after! it's worth finding out the answers to, I know we all hate these stories but I do know of a couple of ladies who got prego straight after the HSG like it cleared them out!

Ravan - OV-UL-ATE rarara OV-UL-ATE rarara OV-UL-ATE rarara OV-UL-ATE rarara OV-UL-ATE rarara  

Sarah - sending you AF best wishes  

Dwrgi & Helen - Good luck for your scans tomorrow!  

Fairydust - CONGRATULATIONS that is amazing news, I hope I get to see a scan!

Siany - So very sorry lovely lady, this game is a real bast*rd isn't it! Have a big glass of wine and sulk for a while and then come back fighting!  

Welsh Flower - don't worry I remember MrsT having to explain all this to me, we've all been newbies!   4dp5dt means '4 days past 5 day transfer' 

AFM - My farts are suddenly absolutely RANK thought I'd share that beautiful piece of news!    

K x


----------



## Ravan

Red I just choked on my coffee reading about your farts


----------



## staceyemma

Redkay  

Hey everyone been checking in every now and again. 
Congrats on all the bfp's it gives me great hope xxx
Sorry about you having to abandon your cycle sian must be frustrating.

I've got to phone in the morning to book a planning appointment yay!! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ladies, seriously this thread needs to slow down. Keeping up is a full time job and I've already got one of those, lol 

Siany - oh Hun, massive hugs. Disappointments like that are just crushing. I'm sure Amanda and Umesh will figure it out and have a plan for you real soon. Have a good cry, scream, whatever you need and pick yourself back up ready to go again. We are all here to share the downs and we will all be here to share the ups when they come

PP - glad to hear you hadn't been kidnapped, congrats on being pupo

Loopy - hope your hsg goes well

Ravan - hope you get your surge soon, loving Ks chanting for you 

Betty - congrats on your bfp

Sarah - hope AF arrives soon for you

Dwrgi - I like your thinking of allowing myself grouch time! Good luck for baseline tomorrow 

Silver - hope you are feeling better today, I like the idea of tracking you down to give you a real life hug!

Fairy - congrats on your pregnancy

Welsh bird - hopefully its a good sign

Bexy - thanks for your lovely messages Hun, they really help. I think we are destined to get there together, hopefully sooner rather than later!

K - think they call that tmi on the rank farts, lol

Helen - good luck for scan

Staceyemma - yay. Let us know when your planning appt is

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

But are the farts soggy aswel as smelly? Not that is the question

I read all the time and it sure is a rollercoaster thread and the support everyone has for one another is wonderful. I salute u all for being so damn good to each other

Through my journey I remember using a cyclers thread and making lifelong friends and yes often I was left behind- ravan left me behind when we cycled together but I was so overjoyed for her my pain didn't seem so bad and I am where I am now. The facts are ivf is pretty damn successful, sometimes 1st go sometimes it takes that little bit longer- me 8 cycles including frozen and 1 abandoned for no responce of day 11 of stims (sainy my success came after this abandoned cycle). We travel this long and winding road and omg its horrid, heartbreaking and can break people but the rewards are great and you must all keep fighting cause ladies one way or the other u WILL becoming mummies, I often didn't believe I would through 13 years ttc but it happens and I just hope it happens soon for you all

Love and luck


----------



## jk1

Oh goodness - i am crying..........again!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - what a lovely post. Sounds like having a poorly little girl is making you emotional 

Jo - gosh, more tears. I think crying maybe the pregnancy symptom you've been searching for, lol


----------



## Siany

Kara, what a lovely post.  This is such a supportive thread.  I feel so lucky to have found you and to have your support.  Thanks again everyone. xxx

Mrs T, I had to stop reading your post earlier as I started crying and had to contain myself in front of DD.

Staceyemma, hope you get  your planning meeting soon.

Fairy, congratulations on your pregnancy.

K, thanks for making me smile.

AFM - Amanda phoned earlier to check on me.  She is so thoughtful.  I now have to wean myself off the eostrogen over the next week to try to reduce the hot flushes.  My lining was over 6mm last Wednesday but has gone down to 3mm today (?)  so it could be a while before AF turns up - it was two months last time.  Amanda has given me a letter for the rest of the week off work as I was supposed to have Parents Evenings two nights this week.  Dh came with me for the scan today and experienced some of the anxiety.  He's now worried about the stress of it all and what I'm putting my body through.  I must try and relax. Can anyone recommend any Cds to hel as I find it very hard to switch off.


----------



## Redkay75

Kara - lovely words and not the ones about my trumps! 

I nearly cried, there was a tightening of the throat and a prickling of the eyes, at the French guy from the artist winning an Oscar on the news this morning. I managed to pull myself up by my boot straps this morning but you got me this time! 

Siany - I love a bit of Laura Marling, Morphine or Mark Lanegan. What sort of music do you like? 

K x


----------



## Ravan

Kara that as such an up and down cycle we had back then..........For those of you who dont know....we cycled 2 days apart,Kara got a negative,2 days later I got a positive.Was the hardest text I have ever had to write,but now she has the beautiful Tyler,we both had our dreams come true and I have one of the bestest friends,who never judges and always listens....love you Kara,snogs coming your way    

We make such good friend through this journey.

Jo.what are we going to do with you   

Stacey yay finally on the road  

Red I did love your ov dance,didnt comment on it coz I was laughing so loud at your farts,I find farts very funny  

Silver how are you feeling?

Mrs T  do you have dates yet?Or do you have to d/r first?

Hugs for all


----------



## Ravan

Becca..................fet  E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet  E/T 8th March
Dwrgi.................icsi  E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf    E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi  E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui    Feb
Kitty....................ivf    Feb
Dizzy .................fet  Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Les.....................ivf    March
Mrs T..................fet    March
Sainy..................ivf    prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui    Mar/april
Mollylew..............isci  E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi  E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi  E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi  April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Adele.................fet    June/July 
Pollita.................iui    Sept
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

                
        

JK1               scan 7th March
Redkay         
Bettyboo     
Welshbird OTD 7th March
Silver        OTD  8th March
Penelope  OTD        March


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - oops, although as Kara always says to me tears can be a good release

Ravan - you are so right, we make such good friends through all this and without infertility I would never have met very special people. I almost sound grateful to be infertile, how about that for pma, pmsl! I started d/r on Friday Hun, I've got a scan in a couple of weeks and expect ET right at the end of March if all goes to plan


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, just a quick post to say I'm still here and reading, not much going on with me but baseline scan on Wednesday yey! Everything going well and no nasty hot flushes yet.. I'm sure they will come   

Well done to all ladies with bfps and good luck to cycle buddies having scans tomorrow..can't wait to hear how you got on.
Off to sleep now, nitey nite all  

Sqwelch x


----------



## silverbird

Thanks everyone who's been thinking of me. (Welshbird, Ravan, michelle, Mrs Thomas, jk1, Betty Boo, PP, kara, Loopy, Siany, Welshflower, hyperbex, redkay). It does really help.

Welshbird: Thanks. I'm actually thinking of testing on 6th so I guess it depends how patient you are. OK so my symptoms are: sore boobs; I'm definitely discounting this as my boobs were killing me before ec, frequent urination: also discounting this one as I'm drinking 2 litres of water a day plus juice and soya milk; twinges and cramps, could be or due to their timing could be wind; being ravenous, could be or I could be pig. So I'm giving myself two half symptoms.

Bettyboo: congratulations!

PP: congrats on your et. Good luck to you and your embies

Kara: glad your OK

Ravan: yes I'm feeling a bit better today.

Loopy: glad your feeling better and good luck for you HSG.

Sarah: Ouch hope your feeling better and af gets here soon for you.

Dwrgi: good luck for getting started, I hope you can get the lining thing sorted OK.

Fairydust: congratulations.

Sainy: Oh no I'm so sorry your treatment got cancelled. I like the circle and bloom cd's (http://www.circlebloom.com/get-started/ivf-program/) they have pre cycle ones you can use for relaxation before starting.

Helen: good luck with starting menopur

Redkay: is this news a pregnancy symptom or a public health warning?

Sqweslh: good luck with your baseline and getting started.

AFM: I'm doing a little better today. I went to the seaside in the rain and had a cuddle of my friends baby so hopefully that will give me some baby dust.


----------



## Sarah411

Morning ladies,

Just a quickie to say yay for AF finally is here. I have never been so glad to see her.

Morning to Dwrgi, Helen and  Sqwelch how are you ladies feeling. Not long to go.

Feeling rather emotional reading some of your posts and also a few little giggles. Lol

Morning to JO, Mrs T, Ravan, Red, Betty, Silverbrd, Welshbird, Loopy, Siany, Kara. Hope you are all well.

Will post more later as off to work. Ave a good day everyone. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Redkay75

Silver - I think it may a combination of symptom and health warning I seem to be emitting ridiculous amounts of 'smelly rockets' (what one of my pupils call them) since other symptoms started but yesterday they were seriously offensive rather than just loud and frequent  although I did give birth to a pooh baby yesterday that must have weighed a good 7lbs!   I have no shame!


K x


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Hey everyone! I haven't posted for a whole and have been struggling to keep up with the thread! So busy! 
Pleased to note some positives for you lovely ladies and I'm sure it's the start of many!
Sorry to hear some of you have had bad news lately but as others have said, it will happen for us all and it will be all the more special!
Red, you've made me giggle so much!
Sorry for the lack of personals but it has been very busy and I'm pants at remembering it all when posting on my phone. 
Update for me: I think loopy was asking about my iui so thought I'd better update. Iui was delayed due to having a smear but I'm pleased to say I have my planning appointment tomorrow, I'm ridiculously excited!!! 😊


----------



## jk1

Redkay - I am crying with laughter now about your baby poo!!!  xx


----------



## Ravan

Red you are so funny,loving the poo baby hahaha 

Sarah yay for a/f  

cookie have been wondering where you've been,good luck tomorrow

not sure whos having scans or appointments today...so good luck to you if your in today


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Morning all!!!

Apologies for the lack of personals as cant stay on too long just in case computer crashes and eats my post again!!! 

Siany I am so sorry that your cycle got cancelled again, sendin you huge hugs  . I hope they find out what the cause is and then you can get your bfp!!!

Redkay, you make me laugh with your fart and poo stories!!!!

AFM, Im really missin hubby now and want him to come back and I think I am going slowly insane!!! Has anyone got any tips for gettin through the 2ww it seems to be dragging!!! Im off work at the moment and was thinking of going back next week but my job can be quite stressful and things arent great there at the moment combined with the fact that most of my team are heavily pregnant so a bit reluctant to rush back but I think I need distracting. Im so scared that it hasnt worked again but there is no reason that it hasnt I guess. 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Treatment planning appt next Weds   hooray Im soooo excited!!!!

Hello ladies good morning   xx


----------



## kara76

Oh ravan lovely cyber snogs. Yum yum

Omg poo and farts lol class


----------



## Love2BaMum

Welshflower thanks for the good luck wishes – I had to ask what PUPO meant also lol!

Helen_26 hope your scan goes well today.

Redkay75 I’m hoping we might have some luck after the HSG.  I’m trying to decided whether to pull a sickie the day I have it done (as I have no annual leave and my boss always wants a copy of the hospital letter if I have a hospital appointment) and so I don’t want him to know about the trouble we are having. I’ve also got university in the evening do you think I will be up to going?? I had to lol at your fart comment!

staceyemma yay for you treatment planning appointment hun.

MrsT thanks for the kind words – how are you?

Kara what a wonderful post – I think that is the worst part worrying that you’ll never be a mum so its lovely to read your words of inspiration.

Siany hope you are ok hun (((big hugs)))) it was nice of Amanda to ring you.

sqwelch125 good luck for the baseline scan on Wednesday.

silverbird glad to hear that you are feeling a little better, you are such a brave lady!

Sarah411 glad that AF arrived for you hun.

Mrscookiemoo so nice to hear from you and a fellow person going through IUI! Does your smear have to be up to date before IUI? I think I had my last one in November. Yay for the planning appointment when are you hoping to begin IUI now? We’re hoping for 25th March so not too much longer to wait. Eeekk I’m excited too so totally understand how you feel – good luck! 

Ravan how are you?

PP sorry to hear that you are missing your hubby, I totally sympathise hun. The 2ww is awful I think the best thing to do it try and keep busy even if its just doing things around the house x


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Hi Loopy, got to reply quickly as just going into a mtg. My smear was due so you'll be fine as yours is really recent. I'm not sure where in your cycle you can start iui but I'm hoping March too! Yippee!! 😄


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi mrscookiemoo hope the meeting goes well   I'm sure Amanga said you begin CD1 so I'm assuming next AF which will be 25th March for me.  Ohh I hope we both get to start in March.  Are you feeling +ve about IUI? I'm trying to read as many success stories as I can as I knwo the stats are not as good as IVF but Amanda said that it was 30% for under 35's with IUI last year so alot better than other clinics.  Are you having medicated IUI? We were given the leaflet for medicated IUI, Amanda didn't discuss any other options - good luck let me know how you get on x


----------



## Danni162

Siany I am sorry that your cycle got cancelled again, I hope they find out what the cause is soon 

Good luck Staceyemma on your planning appointment next wednesday  

Helen hope the scan goes well 

Bettyboo: congratulations

Silverbird - I am glad you are feeling better today hope it continues giving big hugs.   

Fairydust: congratulations

sqwelch125 good luck for the baseline scan on Wednesday. 

Loopy - Good luck with the IUI i did think about having this done as my husband has low morphology aswell.

Me - Nothing much to report this end have started the pill about a week ago -  till the 11th March then the injections. I do not get on with the pill and was taken off it at 18 due to the bad side effects i have.   so not feeling to great but only 2 weeks.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Danni162 can I ask what made you decided against trying IUI? I hope the pill doesn't cause you too many problems x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for the well wishes for next week I'm wondering what happens at treatment planning exactly...

Does anyone know the surname of the recptionist lady who answers the phone @ CRGW her first name is Kath xxx  

Danni hope the next few weeks are ok, the pill can be horrible for some women can't it..

Hey Kara, Mrs T, Jo, Ravan, Squelch, Loopy, Siany, Mrscookiemoo,silverbird, bettyboo, fairy dust, helen, redkay,penelope pitstop and any other lurvely jubberly lady I've missed off!!!


----------



## Ravan

dont know her name,sorry stacey...but shes there today...answered the phone to me.

Red...thanks for that dance,it worked!!! Got my   today...waiting for Amanda to call me back and tell me what day e/t is


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ohh good luck Ravan great news x


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!  

Just wanted to say big hugs and stick with it to PP-I wouldn't want to rush back during 2WW with pregnant bumps everywhere!  I've read that it is important to watch a lot of comedy shows at this time as lots of laughter leads to higher implantation statistics.  So get down to Blockbusters and hire some comedies!!  That's what I'd do!!  

Staceyemma-yay to your planning appointment.  Almost there now hun!

Helen and Sqwelch-how did scan go today??

Ravan-good luck with call from Amanda.  Not long now!! 

Hi to everybody-had five minutes to type this so no time to look back over last night's posts.  Sorry guys!!  Had my baseline scan today, start suprecur tonight and Menopur tomorrow.  Amanda said to come off the DHEA now and I have another scan booked next Wednesday.  I'm tucking into high protein lunch as I write, and spent a fortune in Tescos after my appointment on pulses, lentils, beetroot, aubergines, spinach and God knows what else!  

Fingers crossed to us all!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

Hello to all you lovely ladies 

Sending you all a   and a .  Hope everyone is doing ok

Betty - WOW, BFP BFP BFP BFP      , am over the moon for you lovely

Penelope and SIlverbird   .

Raven - ooo, you're right, lovely, I am at the top of the list (shortly followed by you ).  Am very excited, but very very nervous too. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease littel embie survive the thawing process and nestle down      

Loopy - I dont really know how to word this so I will be blunt.  Please forgive me.  I had a HSG a few years ago and I read lots of stories from women who had had them also, some said it was painful like period cramps, some said it was just slightly uncomfortable, but then my exerpeince lovely I seriously thought I was dying, I have never felt pain like it.  Dont hang on that though pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease,  I had both tubes come back as 95% + blocked, so that coupled with the fact they were trying to push dye the wrong way up something that was totally blocked and that it was being done by a junior,is why I was in so much pain.  My reason for telling you is that if you can I would ask maybe if you could have a little sedation and book the rest of the day off as you may bleed and feel rather uncomfortable after.  Please please dont be at all worried by my experieince, as I said I was totally blocked up, but just be aware it may need more than a few hours off.   

dwgri - helen  - sqwelch - good luck for baselines

Staceyemma - woo hoo, planning session booked - lets hope there will be lots of joy and babydust over us Hereford girls .  from what I can remember of my planning app, Amanda went through lots of forms we had to sign, then went through the treatment process with us, told us to let her know on the first day of my period was and then told us what day after this I would need to start injecting.  She also tolkd us which drugs we would be likely to have, how many scans etc, and also gave us plenty of time to ask questions.  Good luck 

Mrscookiemoo  - good luck for your planning app too 

Siany - dont know what to say my lovely       . Am thinking of you sweetie.  Amanda and Umesh are experts after all so I am sure they will figure it out for you hun xx

Mrs T - wont be long until FET really lovely, the countdown in on 

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned by name.  THinking of you all

(JK, REdkay - how are you lovelies doing)

afm - nothing new to report really, apart from the fact am still slightly nervous about FET next week as we only have the 1 embie, am a strong believer though in whats meant to be will be.  Have another scan this Thursday and am praying that lining is ok to keep to planned transfer date next week

Hope you all have a good 'rest-of-Tuesday' 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Becca1507 thanks for the post and don't worry it won'r freak me out! I've read so many different stories about the HSG its seems that the experience is very dependent on the individual. I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad experience, I'm surprisingly calm about it to be honest (don't know why as it is totally out of character - I am a total worrier about everything lol!). I think I'm going to take the day off just incase but I'm going to have to try and go to uni in the evening at 4.30pm (having the HSG at 9.30am) so I hope that gives me enough time to recover.  If not then I'll just won't be able to go in and I'll ahve to give my tutor a quick call. Just hoping that everything is okay and we can have IUI.  Thanks for sharing ur story and good luck for FET next week x


----------



## kara76

My hsg was fine, my tubes were open at the time so the dye flowed though no problem and just slight cramping. I've had a hycosy which is similar and that was also fine with just cramping. I think its very personally and hey I would throw a sickie just to chill afterwards and get ready for uni that night


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi kara76 thanks for sharing your experience too   its nice to hear both stories of the HSG.  I think you've made my mind up for me I think a sickie is in order  my mum is coming with me bless so I'm sure she'll look after me better than my DH lol x


----------



## NEWBIE1234

Hello Ladies 
This is my first post and I feel like I know you all so well already... I have been reading this forum since first starting my treatment with CRGW in October last year.  Ive read the ups and Ive also read the downs, and I must say that you are all such an inspiration to me.!!
Ive always been too chicken to write a post so I thought that it was about time I bit the bullet and spoke to all you lovely ladies.
Firstly let me say a massive congratulations to all the BFP's that have appeared on here lately, its been so lovely to read such positive news on here.  Good Luck to all the ladies currently undergoing treatment and Good luck to everyone in the long 2WW!! 
AFM..... My husband and I have been trying for 4 years now, In October last year we decided to try the assisted route as we were aware of a problem with hubbies sperm . After all the usual tests it was confirmed - Poor Motility and Count.
We decided to try IUI but unfortunately after 2 attempts we were unsuccessful.  As we have poor moor motility every time it was time for IUI you can guarantee hubbies count was lowest it could possibly be....typical when week before Lyndon was always confident of getting the 5 million required.  How wrong were we, 1 million 1st time, 400,000 2nd time.

So after having the natural monthly cycle, we decided it was time to try the ICSI route as this was going to give us the best chance. I am due to start AF next Monday then we are booked in to see Amanda on Thursday for treatment planning.
I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could help me with how this process works, she said that I would have to start the pill but I have no idea of how long the protocol lasts, from CD1 to egg transfer..please help me??

  There is sooooooo much to worry about when this all begins. We are looking forward to starting so I am assuming we are looking at maybe April time YAY!! and this time maybe if you'll have me I can share my experiences and journey with you??
HELLO to everyone, I'm sure over time I will get to know all your names. hugs xxxx 

Have a lovely Tuesday xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Welcome KW33NEWBIE and good luck.  I'm just starting out on IUI so I can't be of much help sorry but there are loads of ladies that will be along to give you help and answer any questions - they're experts! lol x


----------



## staceyemma

brill news Ravan  

thanks Dwrgi  and Becca  
Welcome KW33NEWBIE XXX


----------



## kara76

Welcome kw and I am very pleased u have posted. 

The cycle lenght really depends on how long your on the pill for so I can't answers how long til et for u. Good luck


----------



## Siany

Ravan, glad you have your   !  xx


----------



## jk1

Ravan - Yay to the  xxx


----------



## NEWBIE1234

Thank you to for the lovely welcome....I should have thought of a shorter name tho lol!!  

kara - Thank you for answering the question, its just me being impatient i like to know whats going to be happening, I'm seeing Amanda next week so I'm sure she'll clear it up then.  

Loopy - I had my HSG last October and it was nothing like I had read on the internet.  It frightened the life out of me reading some of the stories, yes it was a little uncomfortable, you can just feel a little cramping when the dye goes through and I had a tiny weeny bit of cramping afterwards. Nothing unbearable and definitely nothing to worry about.  I went straight back to work but I would definitely say if you can, take the opportunity to have the day off work.  Cup of tea and feet up..why not!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks KW33NEWBIE for the info on the HSG I bet you can't wait to get started on ICSI.  Can I ask how did you find the IUI? Do you start on CD1?

Thanks x


----------



## NEWBIE1234

Hi Loopy

I found the IUI perfectly fine to be honest, after spending weeks on google, getting nervous about what to expect, it was really quite straightforward.  It was my first time doing any kind of fertility treatment and I didn't really know what to expect. Amanda explained everything in detail, she was fab!!! This is probably not exact but mine went something like this:
I went in for baseline scan on CD1 to check lining and follicles etc, then started Suprecur the next day, started Menopur injections on day 3, went in on CD8 for scan to check follicle growth and size.  I respond really quick to drugs and I was only on 37.5 of menopur.  I had very little symptoms from the drugs apart from the odd niggle and maybe a headache now and again.  I then did the trigger shot CD10 then in for IUI CD12 or there abouts.  The IUI procedure was fine, i didn't experience any pain, just like a smear i suppose.  Apart from your lady bits being under the spotlight for a few minutes.  
Then lie down for 20 minutes with a nice cup of tea and biccies, then off home.  I had a little bit of cramping afterwards but thats about it really.  I was expecting more after googling everything I could about IUI. Then its 2 weeks of the lovely progesterone suppositories!! and the 2ww.
I had 2 IUI procedures and I experienced different things with both.  First one I felt more niggles and cramps from the drugs then looked for every symptom possible.  Second I had more cramps after the IUI but like i said nothing too bad just like ovulation cramps.
The reason mine failed was due to hubbies numbers, we kind of knew that it was a long shot as we were getting such low numbers (400,000) on sperm samples, but it was a good way for me to get you ready for the next step.
IUI's do work, Ive read sooooooo many stories, if my hubbies numbers had been alot higher I have no doubt that mine probably would have been successful.
Good luck with your IUI, Amanda and all the staff at CRGW are amazing.  When will you start yours??  if you have any questions please ask, ill help if i can.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks KW33NEWBIE for the post, I'm sure i'll have lots of questions to ask you I hope you don't mind.  The majority of people are doing IVF/ICSI so there are not many people to ask.

My DH's count/molility etc are all fine its just the morphology so I'm hoping by the time it is washed we'll have enough to put back in and hopefully they will be able to look at DH's swimmers a bit more closely.  When I spoke to Lyndon he said he's always dubious of low morphology readings as he doesn't think they are very accurate as he sees so many men with low morhology he said they can't all be that low! So I'm hoping he's right and my DH's are not too bad.

I feel like IUI is a step forward, I'm hoping and praying it will work but if not I think I will be more prepared for the IVF/ICSI journey as you said.  I hope all goes well for you hun x


----------



## Danni162

Welcome to the group KW33NEWBIE  

Loopy - we decided with the ICSI/IVF split as husbands morphology was low and we thought we would have a better sucess rate - my parents are paying for my treatment this time so I decided to have the best % possible. It is a very personal choice but those are my reasons. 

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Danni162 good luck with the IVF/ICSI split x


----------



## Emnige

Ruby was born at 254pm weighing 4lb3 and Maisie was born at 256pn weighing 2lb11 they are on special care and doing well. Ruby has a cpap mask on to help clear her lungs and Maisie is on a drip but both doing well xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Welcome to kw33Newbie, I started the pill on the 14/2 finished and finished it on the 23/2. My period started today and baseline scan s tomorrow then. Will start the injections. Ec is booked for the 12/3. So all in all not a long process. Hope this helps  

How are you all today. Hello to Mrs T, JO, Ravan, dizzy, Loopy, Dwrgi, Danni, Siany, Kara.

Sorry if I've missed anyone but struggling to keep up lol.

Afm, I have my baseline booked for tomorrow so fingers crossed all is ok. Chilling out for a bit before cooking dinner.

Have a lovely evening ladies.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

posted on the other thread....but again   

Becca..................fet E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet E/T 8th March
Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1







scan 7th March
Redkay








Bettyboo








Welshbird OTD 7th March
Silver OTD 8th March
Penelope OTD March

Kweenewbie added your name to the list and welcome


----------



## staceyemma

Congrats emnige xxxx welcome to the world Ruby and Maisy xxxx


----------



## michelle.v

Emnige - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Hope you are ok, take it easy and get some rest while you can!  Welcome to Ruby and Maisy - lovely namesxxxx


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations emnige!

Welcome kweenewbie,you have joined a great grouq of fab ladies.

Sorry for the lack of personals. On phone and it's awkward to do a long post

Just had my base line and all is looking good. Start the menopur tomorrow


----------



## Sarah411

Congrats to Emnige. Welcome Ruby and Maisy. Take things easy and enjoy your baby girls. Xx


----------



## NEWBIE1234

Hello Everyone

Loopy - Ask away ill help as much as I can, I'm no expert but ill try.  I am the google queen though so I'm sure Ive picked up some things from there lol.  I'm sure you will be fine, Lyndon knows what he is talking about and always told us from the beginning that IUI was a long shot. Just think positive and everything will be fine.  Word of advice from darling hubby, he said that they require some updated material in the "play room" ( if you know what i mean wink wink), after becoming a regular visitor to the special room he ended up taking his own  TMI sorry ladies.

Sarah - Thanks for that it made it alot clearer, I just cant for some reason understand the whole process with the pill and how long you have to be on it for.  I thought it went on for months, but if mine is anything like yours I will be very happy.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  

Ravan - Thanks for adding me to the list, it makes it all the more exciting now.  

Emnige - Congratulations on the birth of your baby girls, what beautiful names....Welcome to the world Ruby and Maisie, take it easy and enjoy every minute!!  

Staceyemma, helen, everyone else that I may have missed hello and yes you are all a lovely group of ladies and I cant wait to get to know you all.

Have a lovely evening everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Kw33Newbie, the pill if I'm right that you go on is to take so that they can predict which day roughly your af will start to coincide with your ec. Hopefully you will be on short protocol like me and won't have to wait too long. My DH has a condition called Azoospermia which means sometimes he has no sperm and other times he has between 50-60 so it's been a long journey but here we are again. Hope you get it all sorted soon Hun. Xx

Helen glad baseline went well got mine tomorrow so hopefully then all steam ahead.

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

Welcome kw33...you'll find loads of help here xx

Ladies can anyone help me, my testogel arrived today and I have no idea if I should be refridegrating it or not, I've never had it before and it didn't come with any instructions. Thanks in advance xx

Em I've posted on the other thread but Congrats to you both you must be over the moon xx

Hi to everyone hope you're all having a good day xx


----------



## silverbird

Sarah: glad af got here for you

Redkay: well in that case I will add smelly farts as another half symptom.  I’m not prepared to blame them on my embie (whom I have called Peter for some reason!).

Mrscookie moo: good luck for you iui

PP: hope your hubbie gets back to you soon

Stacey: good luck for wed!

Loopy: soory I can’t add a HSG story as I had my tubes looked at while I was under general anestetic while having another op.

Danni: hope you feel better soon, the time will go till your on your way.

Raven: Not sure what the smily face is for but it must mean good news!

Dwrgi: That sounds like some lovely food I need to do some more cooking with nice veg.

Becca: good luck for your fet.

KW33: welcome and lots of luck!

Emnige: congratulations! Hope Ruby gets better

Helen good news on the baseline.

Hyperbex: no testogel doesn’t need refrigeration.

Anyone else struggling with this bland diet.  I swear it’s the hardest part.  I’m longing for some jaleponoes!
When I had et they kept referring to my embie as he.  Do they know the sex of the embie or are they being generic?
Also anyone know any websites that will show you day by day what’s happening to the embie in the tww.  There are plenty for pregnancy but I can’t find any for before you have a due date.  I think it would help with my pma.


----------



## Sarah411

Silver, thanks. Try baby2see.com they do a week by week guide you will find it under my pregnancy just click week by week  ,It's  starts at your last period. Hope it gets you through the 2ww xx


----------



## Ravan

silver it means I'm about to ovulate and natural frozen transfer can go ahead next week x


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan chuffed for you, not long now  xx

Silver thanks for that chick.  Hope you are coping, I agree the bland protein diet is hard going, and the 2ww always seems to last forever xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie cos I've only just finished work. Will try and catch up better tomorrow

Ravan - woo hoo, so chuffed for you Hun. I assume transfer will be Tuesday then, did Amanda ring you back to confirm? 

K - you definately have no shame, I read your post at my desk this morning and almost choked on my tea I was giggling so much. Was just hoping my boss didn't ask me what I was laughing at!

Kw33 - welcome, well done for the first post. You'll have loads of support here

Hi everyone else


----------



## mollylew

Hi everyone,

Big congratulations to Emnige and to all the other ladies who have had good news. I am so very pleased for you all!
I sometimes get quite tearful just reading this thread. Everyone of you are inspirational in your own way.

Hyperbex- my testogel came without any instructions but it was not refrigerated upon arrival so it still isn't!! I think i overdosed with it yesterday! There will be none left by day 4!!  

KW3newbie - welcome. I am new to the thread too. Like you, I had been following it for ages but never had the courage to register. I am glad I did. This is my third ICSI. I will be on a short protocol again. I start the pill on 5th March and take the last one on 15th March. I expect af will arrive a short time after that. I then start suprecur and menopur. On the last occasions, it took about 14 days from the start of the injections to ec. So it doesn't take that long. As the other ladies have said, it is the 2ww after et that is the worse. 
I must be honest I am really struggling to be positive on this cycle. I am so worried in case it fails and I haven't started yet!! That is why reading how the other ladies on the thread feel helps makes me put things in perspective and makes me feel normal.

From the bottom of my heart, thankyou and good luck to everyone x x x x x


----------



## silverbird

Sarah: thanks that was the sort of thing I ment, though it would be great to have one day by day.

Ravan: Thanks, thats great news good luck!

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Emnige

Just another quick update as I'm back on the ward. We ended up being transferred to Merthyr hospital as the Heath didn't have the cots available. The lady before me was postponed fir a few days as her twins were good weights. Ruby is on a ventilator to help her breath as she was struggling on her own, fingers crossed the consultant has said she can come off it tomorrow as long as she is well. Maisie is doing fab. I haven't seen them properly yet only briefly when they were delivered so hopefully I can go see them in the next hour. The midwives have been fantastic they have helped me manually express colostrum and boy did I produce a lot lol! Really can't wait to see them properly and hold them xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Emnige - You take care, those little darlings will soon be in your arms soaking up all the love that you and DH have to give them  

I just wanted to quickly say hi to everyone, sorry I don't post so much anymore, but I do read what your all up to everyday... such a happy thread at the moment, its wonderful.  No pressure ladies who are due to test soon.. NOOOO pressure at all to keep up the good vibes..lol!

Kay, when you feeling up to it let me know, I have so much information I need to pick your brains for, however,  I think I have enough information on your love puffs (thats what we call them anyway   ) thank you..haha x

Ravan - crossing everything for you chick, perhaps you should rock out to an Iron Maiden concert on dvd and try and re create the success you had with Sam again x
JK - Hope your feeling good, the wait for the scan is a nightmare isn't it, I found it soo much harder than the 2ww.
Mrs T - not long now, crossing everything for you.  Why can't our bodies do the simplest things correctly.. well that's how I feel anyway.

Sorry, not many personals as I am aware that many of you don't know me very well and so many new wonderful ladies on here.  All we can do is fight and pray that we get our much deserved chance at being mums...

Silverbird, I know you don't know me, but I think your an amazing lady, so strong (even though I am sure at times you don't feel it), you are, so brave and strong... DH chose well when he picked you, I am sure he is with you all the time in your heart.

AFM - bit by bit picking myself up, probably going to go down the DE route in the summer, need to get some cash sorted first... Grrrr, In the meantime we have both been popping so many pills we rattle and I am making DH do his duty just in case, we have a miracle naturally.. haha.. well that's my excuse anyway


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - Big Hugest of congratulations to you and your DH you must be tired, over the moon, scared, happy and a little bit craxy all in one! I bet you can't wait to give your girls the best hug of your life! i can't believe it was just July when we were cycling together and there you are a Mummy to 2 beautiful girls, Andy and I wish you all the very best! 

Loopy - Odds on your boss will have no idea what a HSG is, will think urgh lady things and be so scared you'll _give_ him an explanation he'll give you a week off!  Seriously pull a sicky for the rest of the day, my tubes were clear and felt nothing during the test but a few hours after I couldn't really stand up straight I felt like I had pulled all my stomach muscles, bearable but not fun! But as you say we're all different so you'll probably be fine.

PP - When's the DH back from ?Seattle? I would definately keep busy, walk lots and watching all the rom coms the DH wouldn't enjoy if he was there!

Ravan - Yay for smiley  when do you get the date for FET?

KW33 Welcome and my DH agrees about the shabby reading material in 'the room' and said that he could hear too much outside, like people doing the tea round, discussing the weather etc. to really 'concentrate' In Spain I snuck in with him 

Helen - it all starts here good luck!

Silver - At my count that makes 2 1/2 + 1/2 = 3 whole symptoms  I think the gender reference to embryo is generic! and I liked http://www.visembryo.com/baby/6.html which has a bit of detail but there isn't much out there http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/ has a great video but again it jumps through it a fair amount!

Molly - Always helps to share to gain a bit of PMA  

Lillsbills - anytime you want to chat just ask away!

AFM - well I didn't sleep at all well last night woke up at 2am and last looked at the clock before falling asleep at 5am worrying about Juan and/or Maria not sticking around for the long haul. I know the odds are great, we have 7 frosties and the BFP this time bodes well for further attempts but with being so tired today and a funeral in the morning (cried at everything, unusual for me!) I found it hard to pick myslef up. But a lovely nap after school and an amazing hug off Andy and I'm feeling that much better. *Jo* and *Betty* how are you doing, are you having the same neurosis?

K x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Eminge - massive congratulations to you and dh xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Eminge - Congratulations mummy!!!!! I'm over the moon for you! - Thank you for all your support and question answering over past few months xxx


----------



## jk1

Wow - its been soooo busy on here the last couple of days!!


Redkay - yes I am suffering exactly the same neurosis as you - minus any symptoms though!! xx


Em - I bet you can't wait for cuddles today - hope Ruby is ok xxxx


Lill - lovely to see you posting huni - I know what you mean about the pills - i'm taking 14 a day at the moment - at the max it was 22 and i did rattle - i'm sure of it!! hahaha xxx


Bexy, Mrs T and Ravan - hope you are all ok xxxx


Betty - how are you doing? xxx


WBW, Silver and PP - hope you are ok and the 2ww hasn't driven you   yet!!


Helen - glad baseline went well - yay to the menopur!!xx


Sarah - good luck with your baseline today!! xx


Sorry not mentioned everyone - I need to catch up with where everyone is - hope you are all well.


No news from me.....just waiting and trying to wish away a week!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Lills.....Andy likes that idea,iron maiden all the way   

Mrs T ....yes,Amanda called last night...tuesday it is!Lyndon will call tuesday morning and let me know what time.

JK...I think the wait for the scan is worse than waiting for the bfp,but not long to go,you keeping busy?

How is everyone...im getting lost too,so many of us lol


----------



## Dwrgi

Ravan-I am so pleased that you have got a date for FET!  It must feel as if it's REALLY happening now, rather than sitting around waiting!  Huge hugs to you and FX!  Iron Maiden concert on DVD!

Hyperbexy-I haven't refrigerated my testogel.  It's difficult to gauge how much is a quarter to begin with and my last quarter ended up being HUGE as a result, IYKWIM!  Keep rubbing it in until it completely disappears.  It's made me quite weepy but it's in a good cause!  Good luck hun!

Helen-did you say you start your Menopur today?  Me too!  What's your dose?  Bit nervous as I'm not sure how to do it from last summer, so the instruction  book will be coming out tonight.  I'm going to get my OH to do the injections, to help him feel a part of it all.  Good luck with your jabs, hun, Axx

Emnige-congratulations to you!  YOu must be so delighted.  I love the names that you have chosen.  Try and rest as much as you can, well done!

Silver-protein is bland bland bland, but I bought a few cookbooks and it has loads of beans/lentils/Meditteranean type recipes which look a bit more exciting.  I read somewhere that plant protein is better for us than animal.  Hope you're okay hun, we're all here for you!!

Red-you're bound to feel anxious and not able to sleep.  You have been through so much and it is all bound to take its toll.  Glad that your Andy gave you a big hug-he sounds fab!!!  I'm sure that both Maria and Juan are getting snuggled in!  Big hugs hun, Axxx

Hello to everybody-I'm bound to have forgotten somebody so will just say hi and good luck to us all!!

Is it normal to feel DEAD tired after Suprecur?  I took my first dose last night, and I was like a dishcloth afterwards.  Also, how can I possible get all the Suprecur that I need (30ml a day) out of that TINY bottle!!  

Love to you all, anyway!
Amanda
xxxxx


----------



## jk1

Ravan - I'm still off work so not really keeping v busy apart from walking with the dog!!  It is a hard wait and I never thought anything would be as long and as hard as the 2ww but I have been proved wrong!! hahaha xxx

Amanda - I always get very very tired when I am on suprecur - its the only side effect I have and I normally have to go to bed very early!! xxx


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi.... 2 days after my isci transfer(that resulted in Sam) I went to an iron maiden concert in London   Got lost on the way back to hotel,so spent 1 hour walking around london,nightmare! Then 5 days later went to whitesnake concert lol My hubby thinks the iron maiden concert helped Sam implant   

JK by the time the weekend gets here it will go quickly   Still a long time to wait though isnt it.


----------



## kara76

Soz for the quickie I'm in work boo boo lol

Ravan omg tuesday woo hoo. Big sloppy snogs to u

Yep I can vouch that iron maiden plus a massive walked helped ravan! I walked and did a live radio interview the morning after my et and it worked!


----------



## Dwrgi

Ravan-that's an amazing story!!!  Well, the Whitesnake song comes to mind when thinking about you now 'Here I Go Again'!!  And this time, it will work!!!  xx

Jo-thanks for that.  It was as if somebody had hit me with the tired wand, unbelievable.  Enjoy the time with your dog-it's a lovely day in Barry today!

xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Dwrgi - it is a Beautiful day today! One of my kids just said ' look, look at that it's summer' he then went and picked a daisy and said in a whisper 'this is for you' and gave me a kiss on the cheek, considering they have severe communication difficulties it made me all emotional bless him. 

Jo - I know what you mean the 3ww is the new 2ww, I have 'waiting fatigue' Feeling a bit better today as did another HPT which came up quicker and stronger so I know it's going the right way. Have you retested for piece of mind?

Ravan - Whoop whoop for Tuesday how very very exciting! what gigs you got planned this time?

Hey to everyone, the sun is out doesn't it make everything seem so much better! I slept better last night, well I still woke up 3 or 4 times but slept inbetween, got my BETA tomorrow excited and apprehensive about the figures but I'm pretty sure they are ok as the HPT is registering quicker and quicker average for tomorrow should be 200-400 based on CD28 being 14 days from fertilisation/EC and not 2 days earlier which is my cycle day which would be a massive 1,050-2,800, which do you think should be right? quite a massive difference, anyway thats just given me something welse to worry about!  

Today is a day for smiling I've decided!

K x


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies

   to everyone.  Dont have much time to catch up and post i'm afraid - internet has been down for most of lunch hour and just come back up with a few mins to spare.

Just wanted to congratulate Em - it doesn't seem long ago hon that you me and Helen were doing our cycles together. .  I wish you and your family all the joy and happiness that life can bring    

Raven - now you're top of the list lovely - hopefully i'll just be 2 days behind you.  Keeping everything crossed for you    

afm - doing ok, except cant seem to sleep still.  Am exhausted from the drugs and i've had really bad heartburn since starting the progynova 4 x a day and 2 x steroids, but just cant sleep - its soooooooooo frustrating!!!!  .  Never mind.  I have a scan booked with Amanda tomorrow morning at 8.45 and all being well transfer will be next week 

love to you all xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Hello to you all on this beautiful day.

Just a quick update on today's scan, all ok no cysts and apparently lining is fantastic so that's good news. Off to do my protein shopping later. Start Suprecur tonight then Menopur tomorrow it's all so surreal I can't believe it's happening. 

Hope your all well.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Kara I text you,but for some reason it ended up in my drafts  Hope tyler is feeling better.

Becca you never know scan might be really good and you end up tuesday too  So I'll stay underneath you...I dont like being on top    

Red no concerts this time...but I've got my i-pod and loads of seeds to plant   

Sarah well done,its all go now!

How are the 2wwers and jabbers doing,enjoying the sun I hope


----------



## kara76

Rk my beta hcg level 14 days post ec was 53 so that gives a good guide. Loads of luck hun I'm sure all will be well

Can I be a big pain in the butt and remind everyone this is a cyclers thread and pg and baby talk must be kept to a minimum please. Hope as I'm sure you do understand.
I know how hard jumping over to other thread is especially before the first scan so please don't take offence I love ya all but only snog ravan and sometimes mrs t cause she likes it lol 

Sarah great news no cysts woo hoo


----------



## jk1

Sarah - Yay!!! enjoy the injections  xxx

Becca - good luck for your scan tmrw xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Huge congrats Emnige!!!!! 

Silver, I feel like I need a day by day guide to boost my pma too as its fading fast at the moment!!! Love the name Peter by the way!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - it is so good to hear from you and to see that you are starting to think ahead. I totally agree about bodies doing simple things. Feel like its much older than me!

Mollylew - really hope it's third time lucky for you. It's hard to stay positive but stick with it, your time will come. I tried to do something different each time, even if it's just Vits. Made me feel better

Redkay - hope your pma has returned lovely, loads of luck for your beta tomorrow. I for one have a very good feeling for you, and I'll be waiting for your news all day

Ravan - bet you can't wait for Tuesday, I'm excited for you. Oh by the way, I don't believe you don't like being on top!  

Jo - only a week to go now..

Dwrgi - I'm dead tired too but not sure if it's the suprecur or working too hard

Becca - good luck for scan tomorrow, it'll be great to get your date confirmed

Sarah - yay, you're on your way now

Welsh/Silver/PP - keep up the pma. There's loads of luck on the thread at the mo..


Bexy - hope you are good my lovely

Kara - you know me too well, I love your snogs lol. Could do with some tonight



Hi everyone else

Afm had a tough day with back treatment, will spare you the details but ouchy. So am chilling on my sofa now after just eaten a pizza. Not quite the diet I intended but I deserved a treat today. The good news is I'm off work for the next couple of days so ill be able to keep up with you chatty lot


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - sorry to hear your back treatment was painful today - but yay to the pizza and 2 days off!!!!! xx


----------



## helen_26

Mrs T - Glad you have a couple of days to rest up.

Becca - Good luck for your scan.

Dwrgi  - Yeah I've just done the first Menopur jab. I'm starting on 300iu, what dose are you on?  You're very brave letting your oh do the jabs. Mine was watching but I like to be in control.lol.
Are you sure it's 30ml a day of Suprecur and not 30units??

AFM - I've got a head ache from hell. Been doing Manual Handling Trainers Training all week and have to do a presentation and 2 demonstrations tomorrow. Aaarrrggghhh!!! I'm stressed enough as it is. Just looking forward to a day off on Friday before my working week starts again on Saturday.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - don't encourage me, I'm supposed to be on a diet!

Helen - yay to the first stimms. I think mls and units are the same by the way


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone,

Mrs t - hope you feeling a bit better now, take it easy over the next few days now!!!!

Hope you are all ok and doing well xx

Afm - haven't posted much recently as I have been feeling really down, just dreading doing the test next Wednesday. Had really bad like period pains most of today and been going to the toilet loads to check if af has arrived. Got it in my head now that it hasn't worked :-( just had enough now.


----------



## Sarah411

Helen yay for starting injections, I'm on Menopur to start it tomorrow I'm on 450. And 30 of Supracur. Hope your ok try not to stress to much take some time out. Hope headache goes soon for you big   for you.

Mrs T how are you. Yes on my way again  

WBW big   for you Hun. X

How is everyone this evening.

Hi to JO, Ravan, Kara, Becca, Dwrgi,Silver, Red.

Lots of hugs to you all  

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Things have slowed down a little on here today. I hope you're all well wherever you are in your tx. 
Quick update for me, I had my treatment planning appointment this morning and it's all systems go for iui once af arrives!! 😁


----------



## Ravan

yay cookie great news.Whens a/f due?

welshy I had really bad a/f pains when I got pregnant with Sam! Keep your chin up,not long to go  

Mrs T....well....maybe I like it on top,but dont tell anyone.....they all think Im shy


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Great news cookie.

Thanks for being positive for me ravan, i really hope its not af just cant stop thinking about it, been crying all night   xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

WBW - there really is no way of knowing until you test so try and stay positive. Keeping busy always helps me keep sane on the 2ww. Big hugs

Sarah - stimms tomorrow, exciting stuff

Mrscookiemoo - that's great new

Ravan - you, shy?! I nearly fell off the sofa then, lol


----------



## jk1

WBW - stay positive huni - easier said than done i know xxxx

mrscookiemoo - fab news xxx

Ravan and Mrs T - i nearly fell off the sofa too - i had to read back to see what you were talking about!! hahaha xxx


----------



## mollylew

Thankyou Mrs T X

Cookie - fantastic news!!

Welsh bird - Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. Lots of people have had such symptoms and had BFPs. Try to keep busy and positive. (I know its easier said than done) Lots of love x x x x

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Sarah411

Mrs T yes getting excited for stimms, all seems so surreal.

Watching OBEM. Very good tonight.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Mrs t   good job you only nearly fell or I would of had to catch you


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post as exhausted and off to bed.  Will catch up properly over the next few nights as zumba tomorrow !! hmmm is this a good idea??

Had baseline scan today and all ok so 1st menopur injection done today, next scan 7th March - come on follies grow grow grow   I am on 300 menopur as AMH on low side  

Glad all cycle budies scans went well..  

Nitey nite,

Sqwelch x


----------



## Redkay75

Becca - my bloods are at 8:30 so we may cross on the stairs! If not good luck. 

Sarah, Helen and squelch - on your way now good luck! 

WBW - keep your chin up some say aches are good  

MrsT - hope your back feels better x

AFM - OTD tomorrow can't believe I made it there first time I made it all in one piece, keeping busy definately helped. X


----------



## kara76

Rk good luck for your beta tomorrow. Update asap . Alls gona be fine


----------



## Siany

WBW,      
Hang in there! AF type pains are common, so try to keep positive and think of your lovely embie snuggling in.  xxx

Redkay, I hope you sleep tonight and get big numbers in your test tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you. xx

Mrs T, enjoy your long weekend.  x

Jo, not many sleeps now. x

Cookie, good luck for your planning meeting tomorrow. x

Helen, Sarah, good luck with the injections.

Becca, hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Ravan, great that it is all systems go for Tuesday.  How many embies do you have in the freezer? x

Amanda, I was also tired on the suprecur and had to have a nap after work.

PP, is hubby home soon? 

Silver, how are you?  Thanks for the circle and bloom tip.  I have found a free download of theirs which I will try tonight.

Hi to everyone that I haven't mentioned personally.  Good luck with appointments, scan, injections and especially to you lovely ladies on the 2ww and 3ww.

I'm so enjoying not being in work.  I could get used to this.  I need to win the lottery.
I'm having acupuncture with Jackie tomorrow to get over the meds.  Umesh wondered whether I wasn't responding because my progesterone might be high.  On Monday Amanda said that I wouldn't have AF for a while as my lining was very thin but it has started tonight.  Hope to see her tomorrow to mention this.  I so want to know why I don't produce even 1 decent follicle.


----------



## Ravan

Siany definately go and see her or email if your busy,but best to speak to her.Maybe things can get moved on quicker now your bleeding.Must say I didnt expect that so quickly either.
I have 4 ,day 6 ,blasts waiting,going to use 2 this time.

Good luck tomorrow Red


----------



## jk1

Redkay - good luck today huni xxx


----------



## kara76

Rk all the best for your beta today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie 

Redkay hope the bloods went well. Good luck for the call later, Will be waiting to hear your good news x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Morning All!!

Redkay, good luck for your Beta test today honey. 

WBW, I am feelin exactly the same you at the moment. Im up and down like a yoyo. Not got any symptoms really so convinced that it hasnt worked. Woke up last night with cramps and( sorry to much info warning) but it felt a little bit like I was having an orgasm!!! Dont know what that was aboutIm dreading testing next week and cant seem to find any positivity at the moment  . Sendin you big hugs flower. 

Mrs T enjoy your long weekend. 

Jo, not long to go until your 1st scan. How exciting!!!

To all those going through/starting treatment at the moment, good luck!!!

xxxx

Silver how are you? Hope you are hanging in there.


----------



## Dwrgi

PP-hang on in there hun.  This is the worst part and will be over with before you know it.  From what I understand, how you are feeling is completely normal, although not sure about your night-time orgasm!!!!!  LOL!  Hope you're okay-am sending you big hugs, Axx  P.S. Not having any symptoms is quite normal too!  

Siany-great that AF arrived.  Hope it goes well with Jackie.  I hope you get some answers soon, it must be so frustrating for you.  A friend of mine in the States does Mayan abdominal massage that is supposed to boost blood to the uterus.  I think there are people in the UK who do it, but don't think there's anybody nearby.  Have a look on the internet.  Big hugs to you! 

Red-good luck with your OTD!  So exciting for you!  Well done!

WBW-hang on in there.  You'll be fine.  Am thinking of you.  I love your pic, by the way!

Sqwelch, Helen, and Sarah-how are the stimms going with you??  

Love to Silver, Mrs T, Hyper, Ravan, JK, Mollylew, MrsCookie, and everybody else on here!  Good luck to you all, Axxxxx

P.S. I think I have done something ridiculously stupid, and I think I did it throughout my first ICSI cycle too!  I have been so thick, just not concentrating.  I've been giving myself 300 (yes, three HUNDRED) mls of suprecur, not 30!  OMG!!!!  I can't believe I could do that.  I think I may be perimenopausal (that's not funny).  I have sent an email to Amanda, but am so glad that a kind soul emailed me to point out that I should have plenty of suprecur left, as I'm only SUPPOSED to take a tiny amount every day.  But 30ml hardly looks worth it....  I feel so stupid.

Also, had an acu appointment with Jackie last night; sat in the CRGW lounge last night, waiting for her.  Sat, and waited, had some tea, a biscuit, sat some more, eventually asked at Reception, and one of the girls who wasn't there when I arrived, said that Jackie had left about 3 o'clock!!!!  OMG!!  She hadn't booked me in.  Traffic was horrendous going into Llantrisant so I thought I'd take the Tonyrefail road back to Bridgend, and ended up God only knows where.  Arrived home, two hours later than normal, completely flustered and p&ssed off.    I hope these aren't bad omens.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sqwelch - yay to stimming, you're on the way too

Siany - you should definately talk to Amanda about AF arriving unexpectedly. Are you having bloods to check your progesterone?

PP - I'm sure I've read about night time orgasms being a symptom on the 2ww. Try looking at the 2ww threads..

Dwrgi - I've PM'd you. How annoying about Jackie, she did that to me too just adter my bfp in my lunchtime and got me really stressed out. I've not gone back since!

Right now I'm gonna kick the butts of the 2wwaiters! You are pupo - pregnant until proven otherwise. You are technically pregnant so please enjoy that fact and stop worrying that it hasn't worked. If you enjoy every day being pupo and get a positive result you will have enjoyed every minute of your pregnant. If you enjoy your 2ww and get a negative it won't hurt any more than if you'd been negative from the start. Do I make sense? Try and be thankful that you've got this far and focus on pma. we're all behind you. Lecture over, lol.


----------



## Love2BaMum

HAPPY ST DAVIDS DAY EVERYONE!

Redkay75good luck with the BETA today.

Congratulations to Emnige and the birth of her twins – wonderful news!

Becca1507 hope you start to feel better soon and good luck with the scan.

Sarah411 yay for your lining!

PP sorry to hear that your PMA is fading, hoping the sun will cheer you up  

MrsT I hope you enjoy your couple of days off. I am also off tomorrow and Monday for the HSG ekkk!

helen_26 hope you are not too stressed hun and enjoy your day off on Friday.

WelshbirdWales wishing you all the luck in the world for Wednesday hun.

Mrscookiemoo I hope you don’t mind me asking but what did you go through in the treatment planning? I hope all goes well for you hun I bet you can’t wait to get started now. I’m counting down – 3weeks and 3 days to go.... When are you due to start IUI?

sqwelch125 I hope your follies grow and enjoy Zumba.

Siany glad you are enjoying the time off.

Dwrgi sorry to hear about your nightmare appointment what a pain!

Ravan and jk1 how are you both?

Nothing new from me just waiting for the HSG now on Monday – can’t stop thinking about it.  I’ll be glad when its over x


----------



## Ravan

loopy monday will be here before you know it   

Red any idea what time tests are back?

Becca..................fet  E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet  E/T 6th March
Dwrgi.................icsi  E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi  E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf    E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi    E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi  E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui    Feb
Kitty....................ivf    Feb
Dizzy .................fet  Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi  March
Les.....................ivf    March
Mrs T..................fet    March
Sainy..................ivf    prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui    Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi  April
Mollylew..............isci  E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi  E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi  E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi  April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Adele.................fet    June/July 
Pollita.................iui    Sept
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

                    
        

JK1                scan 7th March
Redkay           scan 23nd March
Bettyboo       scan 23rd March
Welshbird OTD 7th March
Silver        OTD  8th March
Penelope  OTD    10th    March


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Mrs T thanks for the stern talking to, exactly what I needed!!!!

Dwrgi and Mrs T, I used to go to Jackie but although she never stood me up she was always running very late which used to stress me out and on a few occassions said Id got the time wrong when I knew I hadnt. She also seemed rushed during the last few sessions I had with her so I stopped going and used Pauline for my ET accupuncture.


----------



## Dwrgi

Actually, she said this to me too, once, that I'd got the time wrong, just as I was coming in through the door, and she'd 'given up' waiting and was going to pop to M&S to do some shopping.  Grrrr!  She was quite shirty with me and made me feel like a little school girl.  

Hmm, interesting.....

Glad the Mrs T talking to helped!


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Just a quick reply to Loopy ashaving one of those days! Treatment planning was pretty basic with form filling and opportunity to ask questions about actual process. Lorraine did mine as Amanda was busy? Basically af is due Monday or Tuesday I need to ring then to arrange a scan and I get to collect meds and start injections!!! Eek! Really excited and nervous too, it's really happening! 
Quick howdy to you other lovely ladies!! Loving the sunshine today. ☺


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ohhh Mrscookiemoo its sounds so exciting! Good luck with the treatment, I can't wait to begin!!! x


----------



## Redkay75

PP - night time orgasms are quite a well talked about 2ww thread, well they are this time quite a mad lot there this time  

Dwrgi - oops I know i shouldn't say this but have you googled what might happen, will you have a super spurt in growth? fingers crossed it's just one day and won't make any difference atall!  

MrsT- Nice Boll*cking   ...and I have to add that on the 2 cycles I have got a BFP I hade cramps and didn't on my BFN cycle! 

Becca - wonderful to meet you this morning after all this time, did we cycle together in July as well?

Love to all. 

I get results about 2-3pm Anna said she'll ring me ASAP. aaaaggghhhhh


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ohhh Redkay75 wishing you the very best of luck for this afternoon x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh K, you know I'm so excited for you. Though I know the wait for that phone call is unbearable


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Redkay-am sure it will be very good news!!  

I think suprecur stops your ovulating??

Anyway, thinking of you and FX!!


----------



## Redkay75

Ok got the score on the doors ... 571 seems pretty strong! Now have to wait til scan on 22/03/12 aaaarrgh so happy I made it this far!   I think I may believe it now!

K x


----------



## jk1

Yay - congratulations Redkay xxxx


----------



## kara76

Rk conmgratulation. My bet is double trouble


----------



## Mrs Thomas

K - told you! Definately double trouble, I'm thrilled for you both x


----------



## Love2BaMum

yay massive congrats redkay!!! x


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations RK so happy for u and dh xxx


----------



## Ravan

Red great news!!!! Great numbers too wow!!!! many many congratulations to you both


----------



## helen_26

Many congratulations Red! So blooming chuffed for you x

Dwrgi - have you spoken to Amanda yet about taking too much Suprecur?


----------



## kara76

Dw what did amanda say about your using 300ml of suprecur.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Yeay great numbers Redkay!!!! Im sure your scan date will whizz around before you know it!!!

xxxx


----------



## Siany

Redkay, fantastic news!  So pleased for you both.  Roll on 22 March!

Ravan, great that your embies are already blasts. 

Dwrgi, what a day!  Are you using the orange topped (insulin) needles for the Suprecur? 30 units on this needle is 0.3 ml, which is the amount I had to take daily.

Ravan/Mrs T, I was at the clinic for acupuncture today and had hoped to speak to Amanda but she was in a conultation so I have emailed her to let her know about AF. Umesh had mentioned the possibility of high progesterone to Amanda at the weekend.  maybe something to go on.


----------



## Ravan

Siany good you got to speak to Umesh and great that he has an idea,def something to go on. Hope Amanda gets back to you soon so you can get back on track.


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Yee ha!! Another fab result! Congratulations RedK!


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers ladies, Ravan had to rebook scan for 23rd as school trip clash creating extra work for you!  

Siany - I so hope they can give you some answers and ideas and a plan to move on with, big hugs  

Dwrgi - how you doing, still pannicking? 

Love to all!

K x


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Great news RedKay      xxxxxx


----------



## helen_26

Dwrgi - just wondering if I saw u at the clinic yesterday. We were there at 4.45pm. My dh uses a walking stick. X


----------



## Becca1507

Good evening lovely ladies

how is everyone doing?

Red - let me give you another  . Believe it lovely, you're going to be a mummy .  I am so pleased for you, you deserve it so much.  It was so nice to meet you this morning, i'm glad they were running a little late .  Did you make swimming ok?.  We did cycle together last year yes, along with Em, Helen, and Dwgri I think was there at the time too.  

Dwgri - bless you, what a time you're having, any news yet on what the OD of Suprecur may have done?

Raven - sorry my darling, looks like you are on top of me hun - enjoy .  No pressure though og course 

Sarah - glad you're scan went well hun, now you can get started properly

Welsh - oh dear oh dear oh dear.    , I know its so very very hard but the last time I cycled the girls I work with who have all been pregnant used to keep telling me that the signs of a period are virtually the same signs of pregnancy.  Chin up lovely, there is still a good chance for you  

Sqwelch - you're on your way lovely 

How is everyone else getting on ?  Am thinking of you all, Siany, Jo, Em, helen, PP. loopy, Mrs T and everyone I haven't mentioned by name

afm - scan was really well.  I have a triple lining (whatever that means), and its 11.4, Amanda said anything over 9 is good.  So, all planned for FET next Thursday.  Am soooooo excited .  Am very relaxed now actually and in a very good mood, started a fab day by meeting Red, had scan, by the time I got back to Hereford for work only 1/2 day left, then walked in house tonight to find hubby had done all the housework before he left for work.  Just me and my furbaby now curled up on sofa waiting for Eastenders 

Have a good evening all.

Lots of love and


----------



## Sarah411

Evening ladies,

Red, woo hoo fab news. I agree with the other ladies it's double trouble lol.  

Dwrgi, Helen,Sqwelch how is stimming going? Dwrgi did Amanda get back to you about Supracur?

Thanks Becca yes well on the way now. Excited!

Hello to, Jo, Mrs T, Ravan, Loopy, WBW, Siany, PP, Kara, Mrscookiemoo

Afm, started Menopur today it went well. Also been on the protein today had a lovely evening meal, milk, nuts, seeds etc. Feeling positive for a change lol. Looking at the BFP's on here at the moment I'm hoping I will get mine and see it flashing next too my name.

Sarah xx


----------



## mollylew

Congratulations RedKay on your wonderful news x x


----------



## Ravan

I am loving the fact that people are starting to get going! This really is going to be a busy month.

well done Sarah,on your way now  Week beginning the 12th is going to be mad!Hope I can keep up with the list  

Red done for you  

Becca yahoo!Triple lining is perfect!!!Nice to get a definate date isnt it.

How are all our jabbers doing?

Hope our pupo girls are doing well.Not long now!

Mrs T hows the d/ring going?Not making you too mental I hope.

Cant believe it march already!

Got to go and search the tinternet for some more chickens....my two are getting lonely


----------



## BexyPob

Sorry been busy in work but keeping an eye on you all! 

Redkay congrats chick, I'm chuffed for you and Andy, my vote is for double trouble hon, brace yourself  xxx

Mrs T how are the pain levels? Hope you are okay chick.  Loving the lecture, please can you do the same for me during my next 2ww? I agree about acu, i'm not going to bother next time all the driving and waiting at appoints made me more stressed xx

Sarah keep that pma going chick, it won't be long now xx

Becca well done on the lining, it doesn't get any better than that, can you send your hubby round or let me know how you trained him lol xx

Siany so pleased you spoke to Umesh, you must feel a bit happier knowing they are on the case, it'll soon be you turn xx

Pp time for me to admit I get night time orgasms with the progesterone too, you are not alone...may as well enjoy something about the 2ww! Xx

Cookie things are moving for you too, hope af arrives soon xx

Love to everyone whatever stage of tx you are at xx


----------



## Sarah411

Ravan the list is going to keep you well on your toes the next couple of weeks it's going to be so busy.

Hyperbexy. I'm trying hard to stay positive and I will keep up the pma.  Hope your well.

Becca well done on the lining. All systems go for you now Hun.  

Sarah xx


----------



## Redkay75

Becca - great lining scan not long now til ET   your Dad's great, so good to have supportive parents!

Ravan - cheers for all the hard work on the list! 

K x


----------



## SoneaSze

Firstly, congratulations on all the BFPs that is fantastic news! The chanting worked! 

Secondly, for all you PUPO ladies out there, here, here's your cheer! 

BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!

Thirdly, welcome newbies! The ladies on this thread are the best! 

Sainy, gutted that you had to cancel this cycle. Have you had tests done? 

Mrs T, good luck with the FET. Hope your back is better? 

Kara, is your little one better now? 

Ravan, this list is ever expanding, no wonder crgw are open later than ever.

JK, when did you stop swimming? I swim also and was when i should stop if at all? 

Took the last of the pill today, am now awaiting the AF. The shipment of drugs nearly blew me away. I have the full package! I had my first acupunture with jackie today. It was ok, a little relaxing, some needles hurt and it gave me wind and made me sleepy. She only does weds - fri? 

Hello and good luck to those i've not mentioned by name, have a great cycle!


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sorry for not being around much.  Work has been really busy and quite knackered at the moment, and also managed to get my self locked out of the site    Anyway, been trying to keep up with all the news.  Will post properly tomorrow, but just wanted to send PMA to all those on 3ww, 2ww, PUPO and those on the road to tx


----------



## Ravan

Betty I was just about say good lock testing and realized you already have   Have you told the clinic yet? Whens your scan? ...ohh and what date did you get your positive,I cant remember now...but it was very early wasn't it.

Morning girls


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, sorry for delay in getting back to you!

Red-so delighted for you!  Those numbers are MASSIVE-hmmm, I might be inclined to agree with the others that there may be double trouble in store for you!  So pleased for you!  Well done! xxx

Helen-I left the clinic about 4.30 on Tuesday.  Were you there then?  There was a couple waiting at the same time as me, the lady had a dark bob.  Was that you?  Hope you're okay hun?  I actually quite like just sitting in the waiting room, and flicking through the mags.  It's just got such a lovely vibe there...!

Siany-you're dead right about the insulin syringes.  I'd convinced myself that 30 was 300, so all okay.  Amanda got back and confirmed, and by then, I'd pretty much calmed myself down and had looked at the evidence.  Also, a bit of PM help from Mrs T helped too, so all okay.  I think I'm looking for a reason for things to go wrong.  Thanks for helping!  Glad that Umesh and Amanda are on the case for you!  xxx

SoneaSze-let's hope AF arrives presto pronto!  Be good to get started!  Jackie works at the Vale Hospital on Tuesdays too, not sure about Mondays.  You have to phone them to arrange an appointment with her there.  Good luck with it all!

Ravan-hope you find some more chickens!  What are they like to keep?  xx

Becca-that lining sounds terrific.  It sounds really good, although I have no idea what it means!  I'd like a triple lining please!!  xx

Hi to everybody!  Jackie managed to fit me in yesterday, as she had a cancellation.  I wasn't very happy with her, but needs must.  She was very apologetic, but still charged me full whack!  Anyway, she did fertility acu with needles hooked up to a pulse machine.  It was really weird, but strangely very relaxing.  I loved it.  The relaxation!!  Got home and my lovely OH had put togethere a picnic which we went and had in the Secret Garden in Dunraven.  Lovely!  This morning, Ruby, husky ***** and very much on heat, escaped, and there's me and OH running in the fields around the village trying to find her and then bring her home.  Huskeys are a bugger for running off and never coming back, plus they run about two miles in three minutes.  We coralled her in the end, as she'd found a field of horses to chase after.  She was so difficult to catch, and I was thinking (completely out of breath, and stressed out of my mind) 'I'm supposed to be relaxing'!!!!  It can only get better, surely!

Have a great weekend, everybody!

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helen_26

Dwrgi - So glad that you got it all sorted. PHEW!!
I think we must have missed each other by 5 minutes. x


----------



## Dwrgi

Editing-I didn't write husky 'woman'!  How bizarre, and strangely Big Brotherish.  We are ALL being watched!!!  

Pity we missed each other Helen.  Perhaps all threaders need to wear a flower or a scarf or something so that we can approach each other without fear of offending anybody!  An orange flower!!


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi chickens are so so easy to keep! Are you thinking of getting some? Mine have just finished malting at the moment,so not laying,but when they do lay,I get one a day of both of them.Sam goes in for cwtches,they are really good with kids   As long as they have food,water,grit and a warm house they are happy


----------



## Dwrgi

I'd love to, but as you know, I have two huskeys, and that would be a recipe for disaster.  Brilliant to have fresh eggs though, and how fab they give cwtches.  My parents bought turkeys once, and their Shih-tzu Lucy loved one, in particular-they used to follow each other round all day.  My father couldn't bare to kill this particular turkey as he was a real character.  He got so fat in the end, there was no choice for him.  My dad was beside himself!  As I recall, we had that bird for Easter one year-we all knew, apart from Dad...  Turkey tales over and done with for the day...


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh God, was that really insensitive Ravan?  Didn't mean it to be.  Am logging off now to prevent causing any more offence  .

xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi   not insensitive at all   my hubby would eat them if I didnt keep an eye on him  
Part of the food chain.Although I wouldnt,but I do eat chicken,I like having the eggs....it shocks me how much they cost!


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say I hope everyone is ok - there is so much going on at the moment i can't keep up!!

Soneasze - I stopped swimming on the Thursday before transfer and had transfer on the Monday - I did contemplate going on the Sunday but thought it was too close - I am paranoid though!! hahaah xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - so glad everything is on track for Thursday. Sounds like your hubby is very well trained, well done!

Siany - did Amanda email you back?

Bexy - I think you are working too hard. By the way, can't believe you never confessed about the progesterone orgasms before, he he

Soneasze - hope AF turns up soon

Betty - good you hear from you, was thinking of you yesterday

Dwrgi - so glad your suprecur was ok. I knew you couldn't have been injecting 10 times what you should or the suprecur would have run out in 2 days! 

Hope everyone else is good and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Siany

Mrs T, Amanda replied last night and said that I can have blood tests (don't know exactly what) in a week or so, so I've made an appointment for a week Thursday.  How are you doing?

Betty, good to hear from you. x

Becca, great news on your triple lining. x

Dwrgi, so glad the Suprecur was ok. I've also had the acu 'jump leads'. x  I am looking to have acupuncture closer to home from now on as I also find it stressful rushing back and fore to Llantristant. 

Son, hope AF turns up soon.

Ravan, how did the chicken hunt go?

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend. x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all
I owe you girlies an apology I meant to say a huge thank you to all that responded to my testogel in or out of fridge question - thanks girls you are brill 

Amanda I'm still giggling about you chasing after your naughty girl chasing the horses, sounds like a Benny Hill sketch - sorry but couldn't help it! Hope you are more relaxed now...its Friday yeay! xx

Mrs T Bone - yes I am working too hard lol, work is a bloomin nightmare at the mo, Ger is determined the lottery is ours tonight!  I'm hoping to get the worst out of the way just before tx so that I can relax before. Bet you are working too hard too, I know you soooo well! Too embarassed about the progesterone orgasms lol!!!!!!! xx

Siany so pleased you are booked in....time for some answers I think  xx

Have a lovely and v. relaxing weekend everyone, keep that pma up all you tx'ing girls xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Siany chicken hunt went well,getting some rescue chickens,should be available next 3-5 days  

Hope everyone is well tonight


----------



## BettyBoo1

Redkay - great news about your test results although I have to say I have no idea what the numbers mean but I trust the others when they say double trouble might be on its way to you!

Sarah - BFPs are catching, you are on your way now, so PMA all the way....

Becca - triple lining, yeah!  Full steam ahead now for your FET...

WBW, Silver, PP - Almost there now (well over half way), good luck for next week, have everything crossed for you all   

Mrs T - loved your lecture.  Showed to DH too as he needed a PMA kick up the backside as he was worried about it being so early days, but I agree with you that we might as well enjoy it and what will be will be.

Loopy - good luck with HSG on Monday.  I found it alright, a bit painful briefly but I managed to pass out half way through (I am not keen on needles and have quite often passed out at blood tests as I work myself up about needles - all in my head though  ) so when I came round it was all done.  I did sit on the sofa in the afternoon feeling a bit sorry for myself but that quickly past.

Ravan - I test this morning as it was my official day and it came back positive (that is 6 in total so starting to believe it  ).  Spoke to clinic on Wednesday and booked in for scan on Friday 23 March.  Not sure how you count the days, but I had 5 day blast ET on Saturday and then did first test (which was positive) the following Sunday.

Hope everyone else is good, and ready for the weekend


----------



## Redkay75

Betty - congrats on your 6th BFP and reaching OTD! I have my scan on the 23rd too what time is yours? Mines at 9 am. 

Dwrgi - my Scruff seems to think horses are big dogs to play with too. I'm glad you sorted out the suprecur amounts what a relief!

Bexy - I find keeping super busy before tx much easier to cope, brings it all there so much quicker. 

Siany - hope you're ok my love! 

WBW, pp & silver - how you doing? Hope you aren't going too mad!

Jo - how's you lovely, all the Internet sources say that swimming is great in pregnancy, best excerise there is! 

Ravan - happy chicken loving!

Son - best of luck the witch comes soon! 

Love to becca, mrsT, Helen, Sarah, Molly, Squelch and all. 

Tying to ween myself off the thread  I'll still be popping in and lurking. 

K x


----------



## mollylew

Hi everyone,

Congratulations Betty... I am so pleased for you x

RedKay, you must keep popping back!! You are a real tonic! 

There is so much good news here at the moment. Its amazing.

Hope everyone on their 2ww is ok x x x x


----------



## Sarah411

Hello.

Dwrgi, glad Amanda clarified the Supracur for you , how you doing through stimming?

Helen, Sqwelch how you ladies coping with stimming.

Red, Jo, betty, Ravan, Silver, Mrs T, Becca, Molly hope your all well.

Hyperbexy time to relax this weekend for you. 

Soneasze hope af turns for you soon.

Afm, stimming going well, got a headache again today so going to get an early night again. I've had a few tingling twinges in my ovaries which I didn't get last time but I've had my dose upped this time so perhaps they working hard lol. Drinking lots of milk and water and eating kits of protein.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Sarah xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Ravan - my scan is at 12.30 as I don't work Fridays and DH has a half day so it was the best time for us to both.

Sarah - Headaches were the main side effect I got from Suprecur.  All I can say is keep drinking that water and early nights def help

Hyperbexy - hope the lottery was a good one for you  

Siany - at least you have the appointment/tests so hopefully it will be a start to work out the best course of action for you


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Morning all!!!

Wow Betty you did test early!!!!! Congrats on the 6 positive hpts!!!! 

Hyperbexy, did you win the lotto?!!!

Sarah, good luck with the stimming, its a good sign that your ovaries are twinging, lets hope they are growing some nice juicy follies!!!

I dont know about the others ladies that are in the 2ww/1ww (Silver & WBW) but Im going slightly mad!!!! All the cramping and heavy feeling I had in my ovaries has gone so I have no symptoms at all and I am convinced that this hasnt worked for us. Hubby is back from the States which is nice and hoping to do something nice with him over the weekend. Part of me wishes it was this time next week so this would be over and done with and I would know either way but the other part of me is petrified. 

Its a lovely day today, I hope everyone has nice weekend. 

xxxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havent posted in the last few days this 2ww has been driving me nuts..... 

Hope you are all doing well, not long now till EC/FET this thread is so positive at the moment 

Betty - Soo pleased for you xxxx

Redkay, JK1 - How you feeling? x

Penelope = I am still getting cramping and twinges from my ovaries, feels like af is due to arrive, hope not   Glad to hear your hubby is back, hope you have a lovely weekend hopefully it will take your mind off things.

Silver - How you feeling? x

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

WBW are you going to test early? You havent got too long to go know. I really hope that AF isnt on her way and the cramping is a good sign honey.    

xxxx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Penelope - Maybe I will test tomorrow as it is 2 weeks past EC yesterday, trying to be   

When are you going to test?


----------



## Ravan

Getting very exciting now...good luck to you all if you decide to test early!


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Thanks Ravan


----------



## Helen85

Just popping on to say a huge congrats to redkay and Jo on ur bfp's
U ladies have worked so hard and really deserve it!!! My internet has been down so I know I'm a bit slow off the mark lol. 
Can't wait for u lovely ladies to be over the on the other thread. u helped me so much during treatment it's just so lovely to see a positive result for some of the long running posters 

Mrs t- how are u Hun. Sorry to hear that ur natural fet was cancelled, when can u start the medicated one?? Xxxx

Good luck to all the rest of  u cycling at the moment , there is so many of u the clinic must be crazy busy atm. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - glad you're booked in for bloods, hope you get your answers soon

Bexy - hope you won the lottery Hun. I've not been working too hard this week, was only in til Weds lunchtime. Resting up feeling sorry for myself for the rest of the week!

Betty - glad the lecture helped for your DH, good to see you posting on the other thread too. Enjoy, not too long til your scan

Redkay - will have to follow your posts elsewhere then, nobody else provides information quite like you, lol

Sarah - early nights are a good idea if you are finding you need them. Sounds like you are doing everything you can

PP - glad your hubby is back. The second week of the 2ww is always the hardest for me. 

PP & WBW & Silver - I've tested 10dp5dt a couple of times because you know you'll get a reliable result at that point. Good luck if you are testing early

Ravan - I'm excited for you, only 3 more sleeps !

Helen - lovely to hear from you. I'm d/r at the mo, expect ET at the end of the month all being well

Hope everyone else is good. I'm struggling after my treatment in the week so been feeling quite down. Too much thinking time is not a good idea for me!


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T big massive hugs for you  hope the sunshine will brighten your day 

Becca..................fet E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet E/T 6th March
Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1







scan 7th March
Redkay







scan 23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  
Silver OTD 8th March
Penelope OTD 10th March


----------



## Helen85

Mrs t- not long then hun  everything crossed for u xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - you have been a great support, lots of advice and kicking us all into shape since I have been on here   We all have pants days & too much thinking can definitely be dangerous (& make your brain hurt).  Tomorrow will be a better day x


----------



## adele10495

Hiya All,
            I have not been on for a while as all the family have had this horrid sickness bug and myself included! I still feel weak   . I hope everyone is keeping well? I have a question if anyone can help as I have done quite a bit of thinking these past few days! I am hoping for FET in june or july once I lose a bit more weight. My periods have gone irregular again due to PCOS and I was wondering if any of you knew If I am able to do a natural cycle or has it got to be a medicated cycle? I have read up on the internet and it says that natural cycle gets the best results? I can't go on the pill because of family history. Hope someone can help me lol! Congratulations everyone with the BFP and goodluck to everyone else xx


----------



## Ravan

Adele,you never know your a/f's may sort themselves out by june.You could start testing for ovulation(expensive hobby though) With FET I have only had one work and that was medicated,for some woman its better coz the clinic control your cycle.Not sure you HAVE to go on the pill,think on my medicated I had a sniffer...cant remember what its called though synarel or something.Send Amanda an email,Im sure she'll have the answers.
Hope your feeling better


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - thanks Hun, you give the best hugs!

Helen & Betty - thanks too

Adele - sorry to hear you have been poorly. I asked Amanda about medicated vs natural and she said their results were no different so it's really whether you need to plan the timings or are ok with waiting for your natural cycle. I tried natural but missed my surge so switched to medicated. I didnt need ti go on the pill. I started on suprecur from day 21 of my cycle and then have a scan about 3 weeks after to check the lining and start oestrogen with hopefully transfer a couple of weeks after. Maybe you can take norethisterone if you need to control your cycle. I agree with Ravan, if you email Amanda she will answer all your questions.


----------



## Sarah411

Mrs T sending you lots   hope you start feeling more like you. Xx


----------



## adele10495

Thanks all,
                  I haven't got Amanda's email address as I haven't been to the clinic yet! Going to transfer my frozen embryos there from LWC swansea the end of this month though! It's been 45 days since my last period   . I am hoping if I lose another stone it will become regular. I have stopped the metformin because it was making me ill and I have appointment with my own GP this week! When I went through FET last time the medication made me ill thats why I was thinking of natural plus it's cheaper. I hate my body gets me down   . I will try and think    though! xx


----------



## Siany

Welshbirdwales, good luck if you test tomorrow.


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Siany - thanks   xx

Mrs T - hope you are ok   xx


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Morning everyone,

Hope you are all ok, not a very nice day out there looks like its a day to lay on settee and watch tv..... 

Well I did my hpt this morning and it came back positive, I actually can't believe it I couldn't believe it when that extra line appeared. This is the first positive test I have ever seen and I am in shock. I really am lost for words..... I know it's early days yet as my otd is not until 7/3. Do u think that today is to early and could be due to the drugs? I am 9dp5dt. Should I tell Amanda??

Xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Congratulations. Deffo wouldn't be the meds and yes u can tell amanda.


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Congratulations Welsh Bird!! Wowee another BFP for the thread. It's so encouraging for those of us still waiting or about to start tx. Enjoy your relaxing day on the sofa! X


----------



## jk1

WBW - congratulations huni!!! woooohoooo!! xxx


----------



## Redkay75

WBW- whoop whoop you pregnant lady! I'm so chuffed for you and DH you must doing little dances!  

K x


----------



## Ravan

Welshy   thats brilliant news,and one you can trust,get on the phone tomorrow and let them know.
My list is looking all pretty   Fantastic!


----------



## BettyBoo1

WBW - yeah that is fantastic news, thought of you as soon as I woke up,   that it would be good news, but from what you said yesterday it sounded like it was going to be a BFP!  So happy for you


----------



## Redkay75

Sliver and pp - how you doing ladies? Thinking of you too I hope you are managing to keep up the PMA! Good luck for your tests will you wait til OTD?

Pp - thinking about it my cramps stopped before testing most discomfort was down to my bowels and the 'pooh baby' they created! Tmi I know but hopefully give you some hope!

K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

WBW - congratulations, believe it hun, you are pregnant. Of course let the clinic know and book your scan. Hope you and DP celebrate today


----------



## Sarah411

WBW. Congratulation. You must be over the moon.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

PP and silver how are you feeling? Not long for you now.
Good luck to anyone having scans ect tomorrow
Becca you getting nervous yet 

Becca..................fet E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet E/T 6th March
Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

JK1  scan 7th March
Redkay  scan 23nd March
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird








Silver OTD 8th March
Penelope OTD 10th March


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Thank you everyone, I can't believe it I just keep staring at the test. This really is a lucky thread  

Silver, pp - how you feeling? Not long now xxx

DP has had to go to work I'm afraid, so just going to nip to tesco and pick up some food for a nice meal tonight x

How you feeling today mrs t?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

WBW - sorry DH had to go to work, i bet he was grinning as he left though. Take a pic of your test and you can stare at it all the time then!

Thanks for asking after me, feeling a bit better thanks. It's hard to keep positive when you are in pain too cos that gets you down. But a few lovely ladies, 'Team Mrs T' helped pick me up last night. Can't wait for my FET and I hope the luck hasn't run out by then, lol


----------



## Love2BaMum

Massive congrats WBW it's so nice to see so many BFP's! Enjoy ur meal with hubby tonight x


----------



## staceyemma

Congrats welsh bird xxx So happy for you xxx
My planning appointment is weds so excited looks like I'll be commencing the pill that day to get my cycle synched up for my recipient!

Really can't wait eek! 

Hope everyone else is well! Xxx


----------



## helen_26

WBW- Congratulations on your  

Hi everyone. How are we all today?

Dwrgi, sarah, squelch - how are my fellow cyclers doing?

Afm- feeling pretty good. Getting lots of twinges in my ovaries. Got a scan tomorrow to see how things are going.


----------



## sammy75

congratulations welshbird, and let's   that these bfp's keep coming so good luck to all of you still waiting for your dream to come true.


----------



## SoneaSze

BFPs
BettyBoo & Welshbird, CONGRATULATIONS to you both and your partners! That's 4 BFPs this year so far! It's so encouraging and fanastic to see. Take care of you yourselves ladies, relax and enjoy! 

Preggers:
Jk & RedKay, How are you both doing? Red, can't wait to hear about your scan on Weds. I agree with all the ladies, sounds like you might have a set in there. You both must still be on cloud nine! Well Done! JK, Thanks for the reply. I think I'll continue with the swimming too but maybe swim a bit gentler whilst stimming. 

PUPO
Silver & Penelope, hope you're hanging in there during your 2 ww. Symptom spotting with Google will drive you insane! Hope you're both doing well and feeling great during your PUPO! 

ETs:
Becca & Raven, Good luck with your FET ETs this week. Will be eagerly awaiting your updates this week.

Stimming:
Dwgri,  Sarah, Sqwelch & Helen. How's the stimming? Half way through now? March 12 is going to be an amazing week for all of you. Lots of water, star jumps, protein and eggs. Hope you're all doing great. GROW FOLLIES GROW!

Excitment Alert!
Thanks to your willpower and kind thoughts ladies, my AF has actually turned up when it was supposed to! Thank you! It arrived last night. Amanda has arranged a basline for me tomorrow. Here I go, this is the start of an amazing adventure. As long as baseline is ok tomorrow, I'll joining the stimming ladies. 

Hello to everyone else! Hope you're all well and prepping for your cycles. Take care


----------



## Sarah411

Soneassze. Good luck for Baseline tomorrow. Stimming going ok got some twinges in the ovaries but that's a good sign i think. Take care. xx

Helen, Not feeling too bad got some twinges especially at night they do wake me up so hopefully this means that some juicy follies are growing. Feel a little sicky but that's the meds other than that im fine. How you doing hunnie.

Sarah xx


----------



## helen_26

Soneasze, Sarah - I'm doing ok thanks. Lots of twinges, but like you Sarah I'm hoping it means the follicles are growing nicely. Still got a headache, it does ease up now and then but never really goes away. Looking forward to my scan tomorrow to see how things are going.


----------



## SoneaSze

Remember to drink loads of water! More water than you could possibly imagine. The headaches could be cos your dehydrated. Your body's are using loads of energy and fluids to make a few juicy follicles. Twinges are good, could be them growing. If you have high ovaries, star jumps are highly recommended at CRGW. My left ovary tends to be quite high.


----------



## helen_26

I think you may be right, I'm not very good at remembering to drink lots. My right ovary is always high, so I'll be trying the star jumps too. Thanks Soneasze xx


----------



## Helen85

Congrats to all the bfp ladies !!!! Crazy lucky on the thread atm it's just awesome !! Just shows how bloody dam good the clinic is. Keep them coming ladies , praying for a clean sheet on ravens list . Could u imagine a whole list of bfp's would just be brilliant  xx


----------



## Siany

Welshbird, congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## Sarah411

Helen_26 I'm sure your scan will be fine. Keep up the fluids to stop headaches it's worked wonders for me. Got lots of twinges this afternoon especially in the right side, I've had my dose upped this time so probably thats why I'm noticing them more. Good luck for tomorrow.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

PP & Silver - hope you are staying sane, not long now and with the luck on this thread you've got every reason to think positive

Helen - good luck for scan tomorrow

Sarah, Sqwelch & Dwrgi - good luck for scans this week

Ravan - woo hoo, only 2 more sleeps

Becca - bet ur excited too

Soneasze - good to see you are on your way, really hope this is your time Hun

Siany - thinking of you, I know how tough the times in between tx is and when you're waiting for answers

Staceyemma - good luck for your appt on Weds, you must be really excited now

Jo - hope you are ok. Nearly there for your scan

Mrscookiemoo - hope AF turns up on time so you can get on the way

Bexy - hope work is a bit easier for you this week lovely, hope we get to catch up properly soon

WBW - have you come down from cloud 9 yet? Hope you have a lovely meal tonight to celebrate

Betty & Redkay - hope you are both ok and the 3ww isn't driving you bonkers!

Hi everyone else


----------



## BexyPob

WBw huge congrats hon, wonderful news, I bet you can't believe it can you? Xxxx

Silver and PP not  long for you now girls, any early testing going on, spill the beans?. Best of luck xxxx

Ravan whoo hoo not long now and frosty will be safely back on board xxxx

T-bone I've pm'd you lovely girl xxxx

Good luck to everyone with scans and appointments this week xxxxxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi everybody,

I worked away this week so have just been trying to catch up on last week of posts so sorry haven't posted sooner. Apologies as I'll probably forget some people as after all those 25 odd pages the main things my mind has retained are Redkay's fart and poo stories- lol!! 

Welshbird- CONGRATS!! You must be over the moon.

Silver and PP- not long now, hang in there. Got everything crossed for you both.

Becca and Raven- good luck for your ETs... seems like everyone at CRGW is on a winning streak so really hope this is your time too 

Dwrgi, Sarah, Squelch and Helen- hope your stimming is going well and not getting side affects, tiredness etc. Good luck with your scans.

Sonease- glad your AF has turned up and best of luck for your baseline. 

Stacyemma- all the best for you appt Wed. Bet you can't wait to get things started now.

KW33newbie- big welcome and good luck

Emnige- Massive congrats. Beautiful names. Really hope they are both doing well and you can take them both home very soon.

Lillsbills- good to hear you're picking yourself up. Sending you lots if hugs and pma      

Kara- Thanks for your lovely post last week. Really does give hope to newbies like me just starting on the ivf journey and fearing the worst.

Mrs Thomas-I liked your telling off re PUPO! I'm always thinking the worst as some sort of reverse pscyhology on myself that it can only then get better, so i'm sure I'll need another one of these messages should I be lucky enough ot get to that stage. Hope you're ok  

Hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned by name and sending you all a big hug 

AFM, getting my drug delivery tomorrow, all £930 worth... OUCH! Have no idea what drugs I'll be taking but as I've got low amh thinking it must be pretty high strength! I just wanted to ask whether anyone else had real fear of injections and has got through this. I know this sounds pathetic but me and my DH are proper 'wooses' (not sure of spelling!!). We faint at everything. On one occasion at the doctors I had an injection and fainted, then had a bit of a fit when I came round freaking out my dh who then also fainted so we ended up lying down in same room!! I definitely can't inject myself and I'm really scared my husband won't be able to do it either. If it was a professional doing it I could cope and wouldn't be so anxious. Has anyone else been in this position and any suggestions?!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welsh Flower - remind me to repost my lecture when you are pupo, lol. It's amazing how quickly you get used to injections, once the first one is over with you'll be fine. My DH has always had real needle phobia, when I did my first injection many moons ago he hid behind the kitchen door! But he got used to them very quickly and now does gestone injections for me, he's totally cured. I guess you get through it when you know why you are doing it. Have you got a family member or friend close by if you are really worried about neither of you being able to do it? When do you start?


----------



## Ravan

Siany  how are you feeling?

Good luck with the scans tomorrow,hope to see reports of many follies  

Mrs T......Im Mrs T team too  Its about time you had a turn  Praying that this one is the one for you!

Flower I always got hubby to do my jab,like the girls say once the 1st one is done,it will be easy.  

Silver & PP you okay?

Anyone heard from Kitty?If your reading let us know how you are.

Hugs for all   

I've just found out that Andy cant get tuesday off   
So having e/t on my lonesome...think I'll have to wind him up a bit afterwards  (dont know how yet hmmm)


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - love it, thanks hun. I told Kara this morning that I'm thinking of getting Team Mrs T tshirts printed ready for FET, lol. Aww I'm gutted that Andy can't be with you on Tuesday. Do you want me to throw a sickie and keep you company?


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T thanks for the offer ,I'll be fine...if it was your day off I'd say yes...but not so you miss a days pay...plus Andy may be winding me up too (but I dont think so) And Kara might dump me if she finds out I'm with another woman....with my legs in stirrups


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - pmsl, that sounds terrible. You're right Kara might withdraw snogs and bum rubs from both of us! I really hope Andy is winding you up, I don't like the thought of you going it alone.


----------



## Dwrgi

Ravan-hope Andy IS winding you up-men have a strange sense of humour at times!  Good luck womorrow hun, am sending you massive hugs and good luck wishes!

Mrs T-how are you hun?  xx

WBW-fantastic news, I am so delighted for you!!  Now it's actually getting used to the idea!  Must be so strange, but in the nicest possible way!  Well done hun!

Welsh Flower-thinking of you with needle phobia.  Perhaps practice with an orange first, and then just go for it?  I don't know.  I think it is a necessary evil.  Maybe, the more you think about it, the worst it becomes?  Try to put it out of your mind, and just do it?!  Don't know if that's helpful.  Thinking of you and wishing you happy needles!  xxx

Sqwelch, Helen, Sarah-how are you getting on?  Am so glad that we all have the same symptoms-twinges, and tiredness and severe headaches.  Wish I wasn't in work, but being off is a luxury few of us can afford.  Grr!  Anyway, when are your second scans?  Wishing you all well, let's hope we are growing the best follies ever!  

Sonease-I loved reading your post, you have such energy!  Good luck with your scan and let's hope there's good news in the offing for you!  xxx

Silver and PP-how is it going?  Counting down the days now, but getting ever closer!  Bet you can't wait!  Thinking of you!  And huge good luck! xx

Lots of love to you all, Hyper, Kara, Lills, Red, Jo, Becca, Staceyemma, KW33Newbie, and everybody else, hello and lots of   to us all!


----------



## silverbird

Hi all sorry to be MIA. Been trying to be out and about not obessing on compture for my mental health. will catch up when i can I've been bleeding and cramps for past two days and POAS is negative.  12 days after 2 day transfer so could still a fasle positive i guess but not feeling good.  lyndon says it could be too early to tell.  silverbird


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Silver - really hope that you've got a late implanter and your result will change. Massive hugs, you are such a brave lady xxx


----------



## Ravan

Silver I'd say you have another 2 days to go ,it could change.Hows the bleed? light,heavy,pink,red?
Lots of ladies do bleed.  that you are one of those.Agree with mrs t...hopefully a late implanter....And Lyndon is never wrong either. Are you testing daily now? Got everything crossed for you    

Mrs T totally agree,we cant loose those Kara snogs and rubs   

Good luck on the scans ladies,waiting for good news.

Morning all


----------



## Dwrgi

Silver-hang on in there!  I know of women who do bleed and go on to have BFP.  It's just this waiting that is the worst.  Thinking of you, and try to keep busy hun.  You know we're here for you if you need us, love, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Quick question, and I'm back to my injections again!!  

If you have a 1200ml supply of menopur, you can only get 2 and a bit injections out of this, at 450ml a shot.  What do you girls do?  Have the third injection as 300 only or open a new bottle, and fill the syringe up with menopur from another batch?  I think the latter is the ideal, surely?  

I had to do my injections in Chapter car park on Saturday evening-looked like a drug addict shooting up!  Luckily, OH hid me as much as he could, and cars either side of us to hide me further!  

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi definately the latter,just top up with another bottle....or you'll have to do 2 injections of 300 and 150....that could get sore quick  
Bet someone saw you


----------



## Dwrgi

Bet they did too!!!  

I was expecting a knock on the window!!  

Thanks for the advice! Am finding injections quite sore this time, didn't notice it last summer.  Have your new chickens arrived?!

Gwydion howled in the middle of the night last night, a primeval howl that he's never done before.  Ruby is on heat, and he is gagging for it!!!


----------



## farm boy

Hello, sorry to butt in on the thread but I am concerned about DWRGI.
I hope its just a typo but are you sure you need to give your self an injection of "450 ml" that's nearly half a litre (not much shy of a pint). I'm only guessing but maybe you mean 0.45 ml ? please check with Amanda if you are in any way unsure as the difference is enormous.
we (DW) and I are just starting treatment at CRGW also and are very pleased to read all the very positive results posted about it on the forum.
good luck all.
**.


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh God, please don't get me back here again!    It is 450 on the syringe, which is what unit, I don't know! I know I'm not giving myself a pint, otherwise I'd be a. broke, and b. dead.  

I'm not a scientist, so whichever unit it is, I know I'm not overdosing on the menopur.  Thanks for the concern-I like your name btw!!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - don't panic, you're injecting 450iu not ml. We wouldn't let you get a.broke or b.dead, pmsl x


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi just a typo   your fine  

Farm boy welcome to the thread


----------



## Dwrgi

What does iu actually mean?  Something unit??  If I know what it means, then maybe I can remember it?  (I do sound perimenopausal).

You wouldn't think I had one degree, three post graduate qualifications, and a Chartership, would you?  But, alas, none in science!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I think it's international units, but I'm no expert either    This tx rollercoaster sends us all   , I wouldn't worry hun


----------



## Dwrgi

Well, tbh, I knew that I was doing the menopur right, but will admit to having a stress about the suprecur last week!  I think I need to be more lexically correct, though!


----------



## Becca1507

Good afternoon lovely ladies

HOw is everyone?  Sorry for not posting over the weekend - our internet at home is quite frankly poo and decides to keep going down on weekends!!!!  We are with Talk Talk who say there are no problems!!!!

Anyway,  so much to catch up with on here 

Hyper - I remember those progesterone orgasms, along with seom very vivid dreams which were quite lovely as one of them involved Johhny Depp  

Red - of course, twins, how amazing would that be :0. oooooooooooooooooo am so excited for you lovely

Soneaze - wey hey, your on the way now hun, hope baseline goes well x

Dwgri - how lovely of your DH to make up a picnic - I might have to drop hints on that one.  It sounds lovely

Siany - good luck for your bloods hun, at least you have 'The best' trying to work out a solution for you, i'm certain with Amanda and Umesh behind you you'll have a BFP before the summer is over 

WBW - Wow, Wow and Wow again. Congratulations to you mummy to be   

Silver -    , hang in there hun.  Lydon knows what he's talking about, there could still be time

Pen pitstop - Am glad hubby is back to wait on you .  Have you decided when you'll be testing?

Loopy - thinking of you hun  

Betty - could be news of twins on 23rd 

Sarah - how is the stimming goin hun

Mrs T -           

Raven - its our week        .  How are you feeling hun?  WHat a pain Andy cant be there, he will have to give you some proper TLC to make up for that one.  By the way, i'm still on top of you when it should be you on top of me now lovely, its only fair 

Stacey - good luck Weds hun

Mrs Cookiemoo - hope AF arrives soon

Welsh flower - its official now you're frugs have arrived.  All I can say about the injections lovely is to go to the chemist and get a large tube of EMLA cream.  I absolutely swear by it.  I'm not squeamish about injections but find it alien injecting myself and turn into a blubbery mess.  EMLA has been my godsend (make sure you buy some of the patches that go with it too).  Just put it on (only a tiny amount), cover with a patch, and 30 mins later you wont feel a thing I promise.  Even if you only use it for the first few days hun it may help you overcome your anxieties.

afm - Raven, yes I am getting nervous hun.  Its so hard not too isn't it.  Not reallyquite sure what to do with myself to be perfectly honest.  I am working up until 2.30 Weds then off home early to pack, pick hubby up from work and of to the Premier Inn by CRGW ready for THursday.  I promised I was going to be so laid back about this but its not happening.  I think I am most nervous because we only have the 1 little frostie, its a 5BA though so Lyndon said thats good.  Does anyone know the earliest i'll be able to test to get an accurate result?

back to work for me - boo!!!!!

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned and good luck and     wherever you are on your journey.  Raven I WILL be thinking of you all day tomorrow - good luck hun xxx


----------



## Ravan

Becca I like you being on top     I've be off that part of the list tomorrow   
Not sure about testing early,I like to live in the pupo bubble as long as possible   but saying that,I'm having a day 6 back and because its a natural cycle my a/f is due 8 days later.I'll definately be testing then, 8dp6dt. 
So for you I'd say 9dp5dt should start to show something.....could be classed as still too early though for medicated.Good luck whatever you decide.And good luck for thursday


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - you're bound to be nervous Hun, it's only natural. Your little frostie sounds perfect to me. Amanda told me that trigger shot would be out of my system after 9 days, the earliest I've tested is 10dp5dt though. Check with Amanda on Thursday to be sure


----------



## Ravan

I thought it may have been longer for medicated.


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi everyone,

Mrs T- thanks for reassurance. Not got any family or close friends close unfortunately as moved to Cardiff for job. But guess as I know I have to, I'll just have to 'man-up' and just go for it! Got another month yet. Waiting for peiod before go on pill and testogel for a month so injections probably start beginning of April. And I'm in Team Mrs T too- looks like you've had a tough journey and really hope your turn is next.  

Ravan- thanks. And really sorry Andy can't be there for ET tomorrow. Big hug to you and best wishes.

Dwrgi- You're right, I've had far too long to think about it and work myself up. I tried to watch a youtube of ivf injections yesterday and ended up crying- so silly I know! I need a distraction- although easier said than done with big pack of drugs staring back at me whenever I open fridge door! Been trying to persuade my husband we should get a dog but not working so far! Thanks for your well wishes. When is you scan next?

Silver- Praying it will all be ok    

Welcome farmboy, nice name!

Becca- thanks for your advice. Will definitely get myself some of that cream- anything that helps is a bonus!

Just had all my drugs delivered. Loads of pessaries!! What are they for? Tbh have no idea about majority of  stuff in box but guess Amanda will explain everything at baseline scan.

Good luck to everybody with any scans, tests, jabs etc xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

WF - thanks Hun. Aww try not to worry about it, honestly you'll be fine. I always love seeing a fridge full of drugs! Amanda will talk you through everything but fire away with any questions - that's what we are here for. The pessaries are progesterone support for after ET.


----------



## Ravan

.If you still feel this bad about the jabbing,when it comes time to do it. I can come and see you with my hubby,he did all of mine.I'm sure he'd be more than happy to show you how to do them and get the 1st one over with.We are not far from Cardiff,we live near the clinic  
Another idea is to tell amanda how nervous you both are...I'm sure she'd show you how to do it,so you can have a trial jab(no medication of course)....you'll be shocked that its not as bad as it seems


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes Amanda will show you both what to do, they showed my hubby how to inject my gestone. I keep trying to convince him to let me give him a trial injection just for fun but he's having none of it, lol


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Mrs T... something else nice to look forward to... what we have to do eh?! That made me laugh, bet he wasn't keen!

Ravan, thank you that's so very kind of you. I really appreciate your offer and might well take you up on it. We live in Llantwit Major. But yes a trial jab is very good idea as would hopefully install some confidence in both of us

Really appreciate your support. Feel like I'm being bit of a baby- hopefully me and DH will surprise each other with our courage when it comes down to it!!


----------



## lillsbills

Ravan and Becca, good luck for tomorrow.. I think we should do all sorts of dances, how about the snuggle in dance..could be a all wiggly and jiggly dance as opposed to the AF dance which is, jump around sort of one... Nah! just a thought.. Good luck to tom ladies be thinking of you.

Welsh Flower, I was going to say try not to worry about the injections but that won't help you.. I was really nervous, we did a trial one at the clinic and I was amazed to feel next to nothing.  When hubby did it then it was easy, it can get a little 'stingy' on occasion, but honestly..no problem what so ever.  Hubby was a bit nervous but now he calls himself Doctor Sessions and does an evil laugh before jabbing me    Once doing the Gestone injection he pricked his finger and was howling like a baby! Men eh! such big sissys..  but honestly, its fine, no problem at all.... I have the elma cream (cause I was nervous but never used it in the end) but to be honest I find it just extends the whole injection routine waiting for the area to numb, its much easier to just do it and get it all over with.  And when its done you will be 'Oh, is that it'.
I even had to have some done by a colleague in work, she practised on an Orange first..lol!

JK, Kay, WBW, Betty, congratulations again, can't wait for you all to have your scans so we can find out whats going on in them there bellies.... 

Silver, fingers crossed, people experience so many different symptoms only time will give you the correct answer.

Good luck to all, its a lucky lucky thread at the moment damn shame i'm not on the list.. grrrr..!!!


----------



## Ravan

Becca..................fet E/T 8th March
Ravan.................fet E/T 6th March
Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Lills....................Going again soon!
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1







scan 7th March
Redkay







scan 23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  
Silver OTD 8th March
Penelope OTD 10th March

Lills had to do something about your name not being there! Keeping you on the lucky list


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, I have the same problem with the Menopur, Amanda said to draw up the 300 then do another bottle then add the remainder of 150. Xx

Sarah xx


----------



## Redkay75

Welcome Farmboy nice to see a member of the male persuasion here!  

MrsT - I tried to give Andy a dummy injection with the Gestone needles but funnlity enough he wasn't having any of it  

Lillsbills - last cycle I had to go to a friends house for my gestone for a couple of days as Andy away she was so nervous to begin with but as soon as she saw i didn't even really feel it, it was all good. Although one night I was there she was having pre-hen night drinks for her friend at hers and that was odd turning up needles in hand, walk through busy kitchen to have my bum jabbed, wishing them a glam night and going back home!  

Ravan - All my very best for tomorrow, I'm visualising and everything for you and will light a candle one of the girls did it for me on the DE thread and it worked for me, so it's defo worth a try!   All my best that tomorrow goes like clock work and then home to rock out  - it must be done I think it's your charm!

Becca - 2 sleeps to go, how you feeling hun? I'll lighting another candle for you don't you worry!  

One week today for the cluster of EC Sarah, Helen, Squelch and Dwrgi not long now!!

Love to all

K x

P.S. Ive had knickers with TeamMrsT printed on them in orange!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - have you asked Andy about tomorrow yet? Hope you aren't too nervous, it was great chatting to you today

K - well those knickers are much better than my tshirts idea, love it, ha ha. I was telling DH about all my supporters and he reckons you are all my 'Mrs T-Birds' x

Helen - how was scan?


PS ladies I've got this stupid thing about numbers so thanks to whoever is blowing me bubbles but please can you leave me on an even number   Thanks x


----------



## kara76

Sorry I haven't read back as I'm late home from work after a trip to a and e with tyler. All ok just a bad bruise hence the quickie atm

Loads and loads of snogs, luck and bum rubs for ravan tomorrow. I wish I was closer cause I would come with u.


----------



## SoneaSze

ETs:
Becca & Raven, Good luck with your FET ETs this week. Will be eagerly awaiting your updates this week. Understand the nerves, it all sounds good though. Your embies are doing well. Get them back snuggled inside you both and nuture them with lots of love. 

Stimming:
Dwgri,  Sarah, Sqwelch & Helen. How's the stimming going? The end of a bottle of suprecur or box of menopur is always a dilema. I usually top up the syringe with some from the new batch all in the same needle then. Amanda told me it's better to overdose than underdose. 
Welsh flower, I too had a huge needle phobia before ICSI. For my 1st ICSI my hubby did all of my stimms. The second time round I had to do the first one and from there I've done them all. I kept on saying to myself, it's all worth it for one baby. Baby or needle? Baby or needle? Baby! Baby! Baby! Everytime. Icing the injection site makes it go numb, and I always to this so I don't feel a thing 

Excitment Alert!
Baseline today went well. This is a strong AF this time which is good. The microgynon pill seems much better for me than the Norethisterone last time. My lining is thin and both ovaries are looking good. All systems are go! I start suprecur tonight and 375iu of menopur tomorrow. 
Does anyone know when you usually start the Prednisolone and the Progynova? Oh, when do you have the intralipids too? Is this all in the 2nd week of stimms? OMG! I think I might have to move into CRGW next week. 

GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW!GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW!

Silver, how are you honey? I hope your clinic can prove you wrong and that it's a good result this time. Hang in there. HUGE HUGS to you! We are thinking of you. We are here if you need us. 

Hello to everyone else! Hope you're all well and prepping for your cycles. Take care


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Soneasze - so glad baseline went well for you, really hope this is your time - you are doing everything you can. My timings are different because of my immune issues but I think thr clinic normally starts pred and progynova at ET and intralipids around the last scan. Hopefully someone else will be along to confirm, but check with Amanda at your next scan too. Happy jabbing!


----------



## Welsh Flower

Mrs T- I've blown you a bubble to even you out!  

Ravan- that's really thoughtful updating list so lillsbill can get onto lucky list. Got all my fingers crossed for you tomorrow and will be waiting to hear your news.  We'll all be with you in thoughtx

Llillsbills- thanks for that. You made me laugh although definitely not telling hubby about evil laugh story-  that'll just be too tempting for him otherwise!! Feeling lots better after all your posts- I'm probably building it up too much so am going to try and chill until d-day!

Redkay- your bum jab story at hen night also made me laugh- bet they were little surprised!

SoneaSze- that's a good idea saying 'baby or needle', I will try that to put it all in perspective! Thanks and congrats on having good scan today.GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW!GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW- back atcha for good luck!!

xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - ooooo embroidered orange leather jackets hmmmm not there's a thought!  

Kara - you have such an accident prone baby  , I hope Tyler is feeling better! 

Son - yay for baseline and jabbing yourself (some may say self harm I say, YAY) I started pred from EC and Prog from baseline but as DE cycle may be different!

Welsh Flower - as you may have guessed I have NO shame! I think they were all a little bemused!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

K - omg orange leather, I'm not sure about that. Hun, we know you have no shame, I'm thinking farts and poo baby, pmsl

Wf - thanks for the bubble!


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan huge good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you. I hope Andy's winding you up about not being there, but if he's not you could spoil yourself with extra gawps at Lyndon  xxxxx

Sonea fab scan hon, sending loads of lovely growing vibes. Agree with mrs t on the intralipids etc, that's what I had last time xx

Welsh flower you'll be really fine after the first jab,promise,  i really wound myself up the first time and afterwards wondered what all the fuss was about...just focus on the baby thoughts.  And funnily enough I couldn't convince my dh to let me jab him in the bum either, shame! Xx

Silver thinking of you it's so hard because everyone really does have different symptoms and a friend of mine bled until she was 12 weeks pregnant, sending loads of positive vibes and big hugs xxxxxxxxx

Dwrgi I too am glad you are not slowly or quickly killing yourself - if you do inject half a pint of stimming do you just become one big follie Forgive me I've had a long day in work  xx

Farm boy, welcome its a nice change to have a boy on here, good luck to you and dw for your tx 

Sarah, Helen and sqwelch hope you are doing well ooooow so exciting not long for you all now  xx

Lills good to see you on the list hon xx

Mrs t I am wearing my 'Team T' orange pants, socks, t shirt and heavily crystal encrusted baseball cap - sorry Red I'm highly competitive! Xx

Becca I had the rude dreams too, lol no johnny drop though sadly. Massive good luck to you xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - that made me laugh so hard I almost forgot my bad back, almost! You definately win with that outfit, he he    xxx


----------



## kara76

See ravan there is an upside of no dh lol. 

Tyler has one speed and that's run. I'm booking a seat at hospital and docs for me and her lol, I was only there 2 weeks ago with a burst ovarian cyst.

Girls I love this thread! Ur all a little loopy


Btw big wlecome to farmboy


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - I'm surprised you haven't got a dedicated parking space at the docs/hospital with your bad luck. I'm sure I wasn't this loopy before I met you lot, lol


----------



## kara76

That would be so useful lol. I use to be a regular at ivf wales, was there all the time now I've just swapped it to local docs and hospital.

Things are moving so fast here

Silver how are you? I'm praying for a late implanter for u. So u have more embryos or sperm stored?


----------



## BexyPob

Kara you defo need your own parking space, poor Tyler, glad it wasn't too serious.  You feeling okay after your cyst burst? Heck of a few weeks you've had.  I was sane before I met you, t-bone and the Raver! Xx

T bone stop that laughing missus it won't end well xx


----------



## kara76

Hey I'm totally normal. Its the t bone and raver that are bonkers lol

Yeah I'm fine just back aches and some pains but do feel better than I did for sure. Bloody hurt when it burst


----------



## SoneaSze

Sounds like you need more than just a parking space, how about your own bed there too? Heck, why not an office, your own office? It would have to be bright orange with crystal studs and sparkly tassles. Hey Mrs T could decorate it for you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey now I'm not denying being a little bit bonkers but I'm afraid you are definately not normal, sorry huni. Bexy youre a bit bonkers too. Oh and yeah, the raver is totally bonkers!


Soneasze - oops, looks like you've caught it too, lol


----------



## kara76

Son wow if I had an office u could decorate, sounds completely wacky, love it.

Isn't it nice to have a joke and a laugh through all the crazyness .

Ravan is probably off snogging her hubby, such a two timer


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Being crazy keeps us sane!

I so hope Andy was winding her up about tomorrow


----------



## Redkay75

Kara - I was ridiculous when I was a kid so accident prone, I would walk into the a&e and they would greet me by name and comment on whether I had had my hair cut!  

Bexy - wow that sounds very Rap video [email protected] I'm sure mine is a little more classy!   ....


----------



## kara76

Rk luke was like that I believe so maybe its in the genes lol.


----------



## helen_26

Evening ladies, how is everyone tonight.

Kara, ravan, Mrs t - glad to see I'm not the only crazy person here. Being a bit loopy definitely helps get us through.

Ravan-good luck for tomorrow.

Soneasze- so glad baseline went well for you. You're on your way now.

Afm,scan went ok. Lining is looking lovely and got a 7 good sized follicles. Have upped the menopur to 375iu and go back Thursday afternoon for another scan.


----------



## Ravan

just caught up with the last few pages.   
Ok I will admit to being slighty bonkers,only because being normal is boring   

Kara....me snogging Andy...you do know Im married   

Andys definately not coming,but thats ok,Im sure it will all go well.I'll have a whale of a time....just think....stirrup,clamp,half naked lovely Lyndon to look at...who could want more.


----------



## kara76

Helen great news on ur lining and follies

Ravan I know, married sucks when it comes to snogging! I only get snogs from u dirty girls


----------



## silverbird

Amanda rang and said bleeding plus BNF ment a negative and to come off all the drugs. 

Guess I'm waiting till May now.

Sorry to bring my bad luck to this thread.

Good luck ravan for your FET and everyone else.


----------



## kara76

Silver massive massive hugs. We are all here for u


----------



## helen_26

so sorry Silver   we are all here for you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Silver - I am so very sorry Hun. You're a strong lady, you'll get your dream. Massive hugs xxx

Ravan - aww I'm gutted that Andy can't be with you. Seriously Hun, I'll come with you, you'd just have to come get me. I live 40 mins from the clinic though 

Helen - glad scan went well. Hope you get lots of nice growth by Thursday


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone, 

Hope you all ok, just been reading through the last couple of pages and it has made me laugh lol thanks for all the nice messages.

Silver - hope you are ok, really sorry that it was a bfn     x

Ravan - Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, my DP didn't come with me for et either as he couldn't get the time off work x

Helen - all looking perfect do far, hope you feeling ok x

Afm just wanted to say thank you for all your lovely messages! Done another test today and it was still positive, still can't believe it  got my scan on 29th march.


----------



## Ravan

Silver was hoping you were wrong.So so sorry. Sending you healing hugs  

Kara I ment to say earlier...before I was distracted...hope Tyler is ok and nothing serious,kids are so clumsy at that age.  Will text you when Lyndon phones   

Mrs T would have been good to go tomorrow with a Mrs T-birds t-shirt on.....wonder if they would of asked about it   Its okay honest...Im not nervous at all,quite excited really.

well done on the scans girls,great news

Flower theres always a place in my heart for lils  

Will post once lyndon has phoned,off for an early night,Andys watching documentories(sp).....boring!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - ok, loads of luck for the call. I'll be waiting for your post and honestly if you change your mind, you know where I am 

WBW - you need to believe it now!


----------



## kara76

Married and early night usually means rumpy pumpy lol not toniight though. Will be waiting for ur text.


----------



## Redkay75

Silver - I'm so very sorry I was so hoping you gut feeling was wrong, you go again in May is that at IVF Wales? its not so long away. Keep us ip to date on the thread, I'll be watching out for you with bated breath! K x


----------



## Siany

Silver, I am so sorry that you did not get a positive result this time.   

Ravan, all the best for tomorrow. xx

Helen and Son, glad your scans went well today. 

Dwrgi, hope your randy dog is quieter tonight!!

Farmboy, good luck to you and DW.

Becca,  try not to worry, your embie is in the best hands. 

Kara, hope Tyler is ok. 

Jo, how are you feeling about the scan?

Hi to Redkay, Bexy, Kara, WBW, Sarah and all you other lovely ladies.  

Thanks to Mrs T, Ravan and Bexy for asking after me - I know you ladies know what it is like to be in limbo.  I went back to work today.  
I have made an appointment for bloodtests a week Thursday and am waiting to hear back from Amanda which tests I'll be having.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sorry, been away and absolutely knackered but wanted to come on and say good luck to Ravan for tomorrow!

Silver - so sorry to hear your news   

Will post more later in week, good luck to everyone with tx over next couple of days x


----------



## Ravan

Hubby snoring so cant sleep!

Forgot to say Red thankyou for lighting a candle for me  It all helps


----------



## jk1

Ravan - good luck for today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Just a quick one ladies as im on my phone.

Silver so sorry it hasn't worked out for u Hun I'm sure it will b ur turn soon.

WBW yay for the +ve start believing lol!

Ravan good luck for today hope all goes well.

Hi becca hope ur doing well.

AFM had my HSG yesterday I was lucky as it was simple with no pain and it showed that everything is clear yay! So IUI here we come......

Hi to everyone else will try and catch up properly later on my laptop x


----------



## Becca1507

Good luck for today Raven - thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loopy - great news, you'll be on your way soon

Ravan - sorry you had one of those nights, hope you get the call soon


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!  You've made me laugh with your tales of red leather engravings, bum rubs and two timing snogs!!!  

Ravan-hope it goes well for you today hun!  Will be thinking about you, and it is no surprise that you couldn't get any sleep.  Quite a big day for you, so HUGE truckloads of luck and babyvibes.  Also, hope you get a few sneaky peeks at Lyndon in his scrubs!  (P.S. I don't fancy trying out the 450ml of menopur experiment; I think you'd end up like a flobby bobbly follie bobbling around everywhere!) xxx

Silver, am so very sorry to hear that it's a BFN, but this is the first try, so don't be disheartened.  You did really well, got some lovely fertilized embies and I just know that this is not the end of your story.  So, hang on in there and roll on May!  Thinking of you and sending big hugs!  xxx

Helen-so glad that your scan went well, hope that Thursday's scan will also bring good news.  Fingers crossed for you.  xxx

Loopy-glad that hsg showed that everything is clear.  At least you can now go on to plan b, and IUI.  A friend of mine (LTTTC) got preggers on her very first IUI and is now enjoying a healthy pregnancy.  Good luck hun! xx

Siany-glad that you have a plan in place.  Amanda is fab, don't know much about Umesh, but between them, they are the A Team!!!!!  Good luck to you too, Axxx

Sqwelch and Sarah-how are you both doing?  Hope the stimms are going well and those follies are growing, growing, growing! xx

Lils-you made me laugh about your husband and his evill cackle.  My OH announced that he was Dr Kildare (he is a bit 'Carry on', my Al!) after he injected me for the first time!  Let's hope you get some dates for treatment soon.  xxx

WBW-I think you may actually have to admit that you are preggers!!!!!  I am so delighted for you, and I can appreciate how it is so hard to believe, after everything that you have been through!  xx

FarmBoy-are you still there?  Please join in the chat!  

Red, Jo, how are you both feeling?  Big hugs to you both, Axxx

I've thrown a sickie today-am completely exhausted.  Feel like a bit of a fraud, but came home last night and felt like a complete wet rag.  I've also got a cold coming, so keeping my head down today.  It's only for a few weeks, I know, but I'd rather conserve my energy for growing follicles.  (Grow you buggers, grow!!).  I've run out of testogel-should I get some more?, and know for a fact that I'll need more menopur.... 

Anyway, big hugs to you all and thank you all for being there!  You're all fab!!


----------



## Dwrgi

*ORANGE leather!!*


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - when is your scan? I don't know anything about the testogel, you should check with clinic whether you need to get some more

Ravan - no call yet, I can't bear it!


----------



## Ravan

still waiting mrs T   they should say an approx time shouldnt they.I hate waiting


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Waiting is sooo stressful. C'mon Lyndon


----------



## Ravan

I keep checking to see if my phone is working  and mobile by my side,just incase


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh bless you, Ravan!  Waiting is the worst!  Come on Lyndon, make the call  

Big hugs, 
Axxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I remember that feeling well, add in the occasional shouting 'come on' at the phone, lol


----------



## jk1

And me - i had tears and everything!!  xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T...done the shouting already lol

JK ....you were an emotional wreck   Scan soon how are you feeling?Bet you cry  

Surely they have been thawed  by now


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi your an Amanda too aren't you? Me too


----------



## Becca1507

Ring them Raven - they cant keep us all waiting like this .

Amanda told me last week if we hadn't heard by 11 then to call them.


----------



## Ravan

Good idea Becca! Dialing now


----------



## Becca1507

eek - so excited for you


----------



## Ravan

the lab are not answering the phone,so obviously busy doing something.Said to expect a call soon.


----------



## Becca1507

How frustrating.  I expect their on the case now then hun x


----------



## Dwrgi

Yup, I'm Amanda!  

We are ALL The A Team.  

How annoying no answer!  Hmm, no news is good news.  Fingers crossed the Lovely L will ring you soon, Axx


----------



## Becca1507

Am off to a funeral now ladies so will check back in on my return

Raven          xx


----------



## Ravan

Just had the call....first 2 thawed ok so transfer at 1pm!Thankyou for your good luck vibes,time to shower and fill my bladder.


----------



## jk1

Yay - good luck Ravan - will be thinking of you!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay, great news. Loads and loads of luck. Be thinking of you x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning all,

Ravan, Yippppeeee!! At last. Very exciting! Excellent that 2 thawed well. All the best x

Silverbird- so, so sorry to hear your bad news. Really do try not be disheartened. Like Dwrgi said you did really well to get so far. I'm sure it will work out for you, just some have to work harder for their dreams than others.    

Kara, hope Tyler is ok. How old is he?

Siany- really glad that you've got tests booked and way forward- really hope you egt some answers that'll help.

Loopy- yey at being all clear and glad it wasn't too bad. All the best for IUI. When are you going for that?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## helen_26

Great news Ravan. Best of luck.

Dwrgi - I thought u only had to use the testogel for 3 weeks. So when I ran out I didn't ask for more. Wondering now if I have done the right thing.

I'm taking mum and dad to see Lord of the dance in cardiff tonight, so off to find something to wear. Hope everyone is ok. X


----------



## Dwrgi

Ravan-am so excited for you!  Fingers crossed!  Will be thinking of you and sure that the Lovely L will have thawed you two beauties!  Whoop whoop!!!  

Helen-Amanda wrote on my notes to apply testogel till it ran out, so I guess no more will be needed.  But, I'm there tomorrow so no more in asking.  I am sure that you have done the right thing hun, we look for things to worry about, don't we?  Hope you have a lovely evening tonight, Axxx


----------



## Sarah411

Good luck Ravan sending lots of hugs your way   xx

Dwrgi, ah bless you don't feel a fraud your body is working overtime at the moment so you need rest. I'm still getting niggles had a migraine yesterday so chilling out today. Got my scan tomorrow which I hope will show some nice big juicy follies when is your scan Hun?

Hello, Mrs T, Reday, JO, WBW, Belen, Kara, Siany, Silverbird,Loopy.

Welcome Farm boy but where have you disappeared too. Lol

Afm, have follicle growth scan tomorrow so hopefully some nice juicy ones growing. Still feeling sicky and had a migraine all day yesterday so came home from work last might and went to bed. I only work 3 hours on a Tuesday so now home chilling, hardly worth going in for. Lol

Hope your all ok.

Sarah xx


----------



## Redkay75

Ravan -


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah-I'm there tomorrow too, at 9.30 for scan and then for Dr Frankenstein to stick metal rods into me, and send pulses into my body.  Ha ha ha ha ha hahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!  (Seeing Jackie straight after for acutherapy!).  Might see you there?  Sorry you had migraine, hope you're feeling better today.  It's a bugger, isn't it, this stimming lark.  Hope you're taking it easy, xxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, my scan is not till 3pm so I won't see you unless Jackie is running late  
Thanks Hun feeling bit better today chilling out for a change. It's true though stimming really takes it out of you I wasn't this bad last time I'm thinking maybe because I'm on a higher dose. Hope you feel relaxed after acutherapy. We must enjoy pain though cause we inject ourselves then actually pay someone to stick pins in us lol lol. Enjoy the rest of your day Hun. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Im back,little delay as HFEA were there.....so just a warning if you are there tomorrow,they will be too....and they may be present at consultations with Amanda and also ask you a few questions....just a heads up  

2 blasts(one hatching) on board  all went well,now just chilling.OTD 19th but because a/f is due 15th I can test then too  thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - Yay, you're pupo, I've got a very good feeling for you.   
Did you get a good gawp at lovely Lyndon?   Enjoy chilling


----------



## Ravan

Only a brief gawp and hello,he was being followed by the hfea  but enought to make me smile 

Becca..................fet E/T 8th March
Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............ivf E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Silver..................ivf May
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

JK1  scan 7th March
Redkay  scan 23nd March
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March
Penelope OTD 10th March 
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 15th)


----------



## Mrs Thomas

A brief hello and gawp sounds good to me.   
Now how are you going to make Andy pay for not being with you today - I reckon you could milk this one for about 9 months


----------



## Ravan

not sure yet....any ideas?


----------



## Sarah411

Yay Ravan congrats on being Pupo. Glad all went well now put those feet up fr a bit and relax.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Brilliant news Ravan!  Not only a successful ET but a gawp and a hello at the LL!!!!  What more could a girl want?!!!!!!  What does 'hatching' mean-one blast one hatching??  I have so much to learn!  Lots of rest now, and plots for revenge on your poor Andy!!!!  Well, for a start, you cannot lift a single finger for the rest of the week......., so he can be your private slave! Brilliant on being PUPO and roll on test date!  This is your turn Ravan, you watch!   

Thanks for heads up on HFEA!  Hope they won't be in on my scan tomorrow, tho....  Luckily I did manage to french pedicure this morning (with the LL in mind!).  Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hmm - will have a think. I would definately start with telling him how awful it was being all alone (I wouldn't mention gawping at Lyndon, lol). That should get him feeling guilty and pampering you


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi one of the blasts had started to hatch from its shell,which happens before implantation  

pampering sounds good....maybe I shouldnt cook tonight


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi if you dont want them in with you,just say no.....think Amanda would prefere that anyway


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Definately you shouldn't cook tonight, he should be waiting on you? Milk it Hun


----------



## jk1

Ravan - congratulations - so pleased it all went well and a hatching blast - wooohooo!!  Amanda told me when i went in for my intralipids that the HFEA would be there tmrw - hopefully they won't be coming in on my scan - they will regret it if they do - as we all know i'm a BIG crier hahaha!! xxxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Sarah411- best of luck for scan tomorrow. Hope you're feeling a  lot better now too x

Jo- enjoy your scan, that seems to have gone fast but probably not for you!! Nothing better than a proper crying with happiness session so go for it!!

Ravan- brilliant news, really happy for you. Sure this will be your time. Take it nice and easy and yes, def let Andy weight on you and spoil you... you deserve it  

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic reading all the fab news xxxx
Planning appointment tomorrow so excited! Good luck for ur scan Jo xx
Congrats on being pupo ravan xx


----------



## helen_26

Ravan- congrats on being pupo. Lots of tlc and pampering sounds great to me.

Jo-good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## helen_26

Sarah, Dwrgi-good luck with your scans tomorrow.

Squelch- how are you doing hun?


----------



## kara76

Again I need to read back and will later

Yay yay yay ravan pupo with 2 and 1 is hatching u nutter lol.


----------



## michelle.v

Hello to all you lovely ladies!

Silver       so sorry hun, at least you know that you have another tx booked in, keep focused on the end goal, every tx you have will get you closer to your bfpxx

Raven - excellent!  PUPO, you def should not cook tonight, a takeaway is in order to celebrate    take it easy for the next couple of weeks.

Jk - allthe best for your scan tomorrow, I think they must be used to emotional wrecks working there anyway so go for it girl   .

Staceyemma, good luck for the appointment, let us know how you get on and when you are likely to start.

Good luck to all those going for scans and stimming, wont be long now and you can put your feet up and be pampered too!

I called the clinic today my AMH results have come back at 12.8 which is higher than the 11.8 I had 18months ago WOOHOO!  This means that we are OK to egg share and my consulting appt is 24th March.  Cant stop myself grinning, so excited!

Sending loads of PMA and Hugs to all, this is def the luckiest thread, there will be loads of CRGW babies running round soon    

Michellexxx


----------



## Jen.80

Hello everyone

I'm new to this forum. I am due to start my second round of ICSI next month which I'm excited & nervous about. My first round of ICSI was at a different clinic but so far CRGW have been great & so helpful. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs T thanks for the message how is everything with you?

Dwrgi thanks for the post and great to hear about your friend, gives me a little hope that it is possible to get pregnant with IUI. I don’t blame you for pulling a sickie hun, its needed sometimes.

Ravan congrats on being PUPO!  

Welsh Flower we’ll be going for IUI when AF shows up so should be about 26th March ekkk so excited! 

helen_26 hope you enjoy the show tonight.

Sarah411 good luck with the follicle growth scan tomorrow.

staceyemma good luck with the planning appointment tomorrow.

michelle.v great news on your AMH test hun – I didn’t realise they could go up??

Welcome Jen.80 I’m a relative newbie too!

Ladies can I ask what happens after the HSG? I haven’t paid for it yet so wondered if I would need to go to the clinic and pay? Also will Amanda ring and discuss the result? The nurse said it was all clear but they don’t say too much as I think they leave it for your doctor to tell you. Not sure what the next step is now? How long does the HSG results take to get to Amanda does anyone know? Thanks x


----------



## Flash123

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to drop in and give you all a quick hello and et you all know that I am thinking about you all. I haven't been posting on here for a while but i have been following your every move.( I call it concern but it could also be classed as stalking!!!!) I have been with you all every step of the way willing you all on and sending you lots of baby dust and positive thoughts. Over the last few months I have shed many a tear with some of you after reading such sad news and have sent you virtual hugs ( even if you didn't know ) but ladies I have laughed out load many a day as well ( and gotten many a strange look when in ITU having read your posts)

We have been having a tough time since Christmas . Dearest f-I-l spend several weeks in ITU, critical with pancreatitus and multiple organ failure. He has gotten over that now like a real trooper but in half term he was given only a  Few months to live with liver cancer. So our world has been turned upside down.  

We have also decided to go ahead with this months fet. Mad I know but we both feel we need to do it now. Hopefully I will doing immunes at crgw so may be I will see some of you there.

Take care all. Sending you much love

Liz x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - it's so good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your fil but really glad you've got the strength to carry on with your FET. Are you medicated or natural ? Hope you get chance to post so I can follow your journey - I truly hope its your time Hun

Jo - you know I'm wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Hope you shed many happy tears xxx

Dwrgi & Sarah - good luck with scans tomorrow. Sqwelch - when is your scan?

Staceyemma - good luck with your appt

PP - you staying sane? Not long now

Michelle - great news on your blood test

Jen80 - welcome to the madhouse, you'll get loads of support on here

Loopy - sorry don't know the answer to your question. I do know the clinic is often a little slow in billing though

Ravan - hope you are chilling and enjoying being pupo. great to see you on the second half of e list

Becca - hope the funeral went ok. Nearly there now..

Bexy - I dread to think what orange combo you are wearing today, lol. Hope you had a better day in work missus

Hi everyone else. No news from me, still d/r and no AF yet. Wishing the next few weeks away


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan the raver - whoo hoo on the gawp and oh yeay the fet too lol! Seriously though wonderful news about the 2 goodies on board and a hatchling, its looking good   Hope you've got your feet up and are seriously milking this...defo no cooking, mustn't lift the vac for at least 9 months either!  xx

Silver - ow hon I don't know what to say it's so hard for you, I was really hoping it was good news.  I'm so pleased to see you back on the list for May though, that will defo be your turn, this one was just a trial run.  Big hugs xx

Liz - I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time, I lost my mum 3 years ago and it was such a difficult time so I'm sending big hugs your way.  Fantastic that you are ready for your FET  - it is so good to have a focus xx

Welcome Jen, good luck with your cycle xx

Loopy - I'm not quite sure as I didn;t have mine done at CRGW - I would give Amanda a ring she won't mind xx

Michelle - fantastic news, so wonderful you being a donor, you're a good woman  xx

Stacey hope your planning appointment goes well xx

Dwrgi - think you have defo joined the slightly mad girls club on this thread!!! Lyndon is hereby re-named LL, ffwoaaah! Good luck for your scan tomorrow and love the fact that you have managed a pedi - it wouldn't have even occured to me, think I'm a bit of a slouch! xx

PP - have you been tempted to POAS yet?  thinking of you, not long now  xx

Mrs T bone - good luck with the evil jabs tomorrow I hope you end up pain free hon.  No laughing!!!! loads of love xx

Jo - enjoy your scan tomorrow chick, you've waited a long time for this, I know you'll be nervous and you are defo allowed to cry, 6 years worth of joy waiting to come out when you see that scan  xx

Siany - yes waiting for tx is a killer I'm right with you on that. Good luck with the blood test results, I won't say I hope they are all clear because it would be fab for you to know exactly what is going on in there xxx

Sorry if I've missed you but doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

T- bone yes I had a few weird looks in work with my flo orange boob tassles (difficult to fit 'Team T' on those I can tell you!) and leg warmers, but hey these people do not understand fashion!  Going for the thong and bra set tomorrow, that will cause a reaction  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

OMG how can you tell me no laughing then post that! I'm crying laughing here, you nutter xxx


----------



## BexyPob

It's the between tx madness, I'm worse than I am in the 2ww!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Mmm, I'll remind you of that statement when you are in the 2ww!!!


----------



## farm boy

Hello all.
Thanks for the welcome comments.
well it's nice to feel wanted, i wasn't sure that you'd want a fella on the thread as I'm not the one actually having the treatment.
I cant impart the same kind of info as you all but maybe different is good also.
DWRGI. Being not a.broke or b.dead is definitely a good thing, and i did think it very unlikely that you had unwittingly given your self a pint when you shouldn't, but i didn't want to be the person who just walks on by when someone might need help.
thanks,
**.


----------



## Siany

Ravan, congratulations on being PUPO.  Make sure Andy pampers you.

Jo, will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Liz, sounds as if you have a really rough few months.  Good luck with your FET.

Michelle, great news on your AMH and that you can egg share.

Welcome to the madhouse Jen.

Sorry, just a quick post tonight as have loads of work to do. hi to everyone else and good luck with scans, appointments, stimming 2wwing and those awaiting treatments. xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you **!  For that, I have blown you your first bubble.  Hope your treatment goes well-what is your situation?  Everybody is fab in CRGW, and will make you and your DW very welcome, and feel very cared for!  

I asked my OH about how he is dealing with this cycle, earlier on today.  He said that he was glad that we had done it once before, so that he knows what to expect.  If this is your first cycle, then please ask away!  

Good luck!


----------



## farm boy

thanks for the bubble but a. what is it ? and b. where do i find it ?


----------



## Redkay75

Just a quickie, 

Ravan - PUPO whaaaaaaaaaa hooooooorah! Candle lit!

Jo - good luck for scan tomorrow, you gotta change your profile then lady, fingers crossed! 

Bexy & MrsT have booked my Team MrsT tattoo today! Gonna parade naked all over this thread with it! Hee hee
K x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls just a quickie is there any pub nearby or anywhere nice to eat near CRGW?
Hubby and I will want lunch after appt xxx
Thanks ladies! Xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Staceyemma there is a beefeater on the roundabout just before you get to the clinic you can't miss it.

Hope it helps, all the best 

Sarah xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Sarah! I see egg collection is soon....
So excited to get going!!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - welcome, is DW going to join you too? Are you doing DE at CRGW, I notice from your signature you've done DE before and have since had a break from tx. The bubbles are just for luck and are shown just under your name on your posts

K - wow tattoo, can't wait to see it. I'm loving the competition between you and Bexy, it brings out the best ideas, he he x

Staceyemma - there's also a pub on the left at the last lights before you get back on the M4 called the Castell Mynach. I haven't been in there for years though.


----------



## Sarah411

Staceyemma, yes excited but nervous at the same time. I have my follicle growth scan tomorrow so I will also be at the clinic.

Sarah xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mrs t   xxx Ooh how exciting Sarah hope
it goes well... How have you found it all from the beginning?
What times ur appointment? Xx


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi, sorry I seemed to have missed some pages and your earlier post.  Hope you have had a relaxing day.  I felt a bit of a fraud last week too!


----------



## Sarah411

Staceyemma, it's been ok, had ups and downs but just looking to the future inspires you at what could be. Injections have been OK surprisingly though I'm doing them myself and have coped really well. The clinic have been fantastic they have been really hands on and always there to answer questions, I wouldn't want to go anywhere else. My appointment is at 3pm.

Sarah xx


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi Ladies

Havnt had time to read back as seem to be so busy but just wanted to wish you all luck for whatever stage you are at... PUPO, planning appts, follie scans, pregnancy scans etc etc... and   for ladies who the tx hasnt worked for this time.. I know how you feel.. been there twice   keep going, you will get your dream in the end  

I have follie scan tomorrow (8th day), feeling a bit fuller down below so hope the injections are doing their business   ... will catch up tomorrow night..

Bye for now.. early night for us as scan pretty early tomorrow morning and 1.5 hours to get there  

Sqwelch x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sqwelch - good luck with scan, looks like a busy day at the clinic tomorrow


----------



## Sarah411

Sqwelch good luck for scan tomorrow.

Sarah xx


----------



## sqwelch125

Looks like a very busy day at clinic tomorrow - lets hope good news for all   x


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Quick update, I've started injections tonight so it's been stressful!! Have I drawn enough into needle? Am I injecting right? Argh!!! Here's hoping it gets easier!!
Thinking of you lovely ladies and checking in often. Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Mrscookiemoo - well done, the first is always hard, it gets much easier from there..


----------



## Dwrgi

Sqwelch-good luck tomorrow!  I'll be there at 9.30 too!  Perhaps we may meet!  Perhaps we can then stalk the LL together!!  I'd like to ask him his opinion on quantum physics, or Robbie Savage, depends on which comes out of my gob first (don't think it'll be the former)!  xx

Staceyemma-I've been to the Castle Mynach quite recently, and it is really nice.  HUGE place so loads of choice in where to sit, especially if you VANT TO BE ALONE!  Nice menu too.  Know nothing about the Beefeater, but they're generally all the same, aren't they?  Good luck at your appointment.  Will be good to get started. xx

Siany, you shouldn't feel like a fraud.  You've been through a heck of a lot and you needed the time to recharge your batteries.  I found my greatest challenge last year was mentally adapting to the disappointment of our failed ICSI-we didn't get further than EC, and it was the hugest anti-climax ever  (well, unless you get to the CRGW and find that S4ERM is not in the car park.  That is high up there on the anti-climax scale....  )  .  Far better to be at home resting than in work, with that on your mind.  Am thinking of you and intrigued to know what Amanda has planned, I'm sure she will have good ideas about what to do next.  xxx

**-Mrs T is more alert than me.  I have just read your details.  Good luck with your treatment-hope it goes well! 

Red-your tattoo sounds positively amazing!!  Hope you're okay hun? xx

Ravan-hope you're resting up and that Andy is running around after you.  xx

Mrs Cookiemoo, at least you have started, and you are ready to roll!  Am sure you will have done it right, try not to worry, xxx

Love to everybody!  And night night.


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi, I bought a new nightie and never got to use it!!  I haven't heard back from Amanda yet but I'm not surprised if they have visitors .  Good luck for tomorrow. x

Sqwelch good luck to you too. x

MrsCookiemoo, the first is the worst. It should get easier. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - oh that's so true about seeing S4ERM in the car park. Try not to drool too much tomorrow, lol.    Oh and don't be hard on yourself, I think ** just added his details. Love the new pic by the way.


Siany - you doing ok Hun? It's so hard waiting and I'm thinking of you


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi Ladies,

First night of stimms tonight, 375iu menopur at 9.30pm. Panic struck when I realised I'd forgotten how to mix the new menopur! Nearly injected 1 whole vial of 1200iu of menopur. Doh! Fortunately, I stopped to read the instructions. Phew! Do you think it's ok to use a hot water bottle on my tummy after the injections? I'd forgotten about the sting.

Ravan, great PUPO news! BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!BFP!
to you too!

DWRGI, I too suffer feelings of disappointment when S4ERM isn't in the carpark


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Soneasze - yay to first jab done. Glad you stopped to read the instructions! During stimms I always have a hottie on my tummy when I'm at home


----------



## Ravan

wow so much chatting tonight,will have to read back tomorrow.
Just want to say YAY to all that have done their 1st jab
Good luck to all having scans tomorrow
Welcome to the newbies...I'll add you to our massive list tomorrow  
Had my feet up most of the day,love it!!  
Going to have an early night,catch up tomorrow


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey Mrs T, it does feel better with a hottie on my tummy  How are you?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - glad to hear you are taking it easy, hope Andys snoring doesn't keep you awake tonight  


Soneasze - I'm ok thanks, just waiting as usual lol. Keeping an eye on you lot keeps me busy


----------



## kara76

Blinking heck u lot talk a lot lol , good to see the crazy chat is still ongoing.

I'm been to zumba and shattered now so over and out for tonight

I might even start a quick fire questions thread, what I think?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara, I know such a chatty bunch which has been saving me from the boredom atm.

Do you mean like an FAQ?


----------



## kara76

yeah I wonder if it could work. Might give it some more thought.


----------



## sqwelch125

Dwrgi lol re Lyndon... We will be there at 9.45 so you are first to be probed 

S x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yeah could work. The rest of the girls will probably think its a great idea. I on the other hand am thinking they might not need me anymore though, lol


----------



## kara76

Team mrs t bone is in full force I would say.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

There's no doubting that, I'm a lucky lady having a full team of supporters


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Just had respond to mrs t, I think we're a lucky bunch to have you and others on the thread as you're all so quick to provide advice or offer reassurance. It's very much appreciated!
Thank you for assuring me the jabbing gets easier!! 😊


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone, 

Just a quickie as I am on my phone. Good luck to everyone at the appointments today!!!

Ravan - congrats on being pupo      

Jo - good luck for your scan xx


----------



## lillsbills

Ravan- played a Maiden track in work yesterday in your honour so have rocked out for you, you can give your head a gentle bit of banging but no more Mrs! 
Jk - thinking of you, can't wait to hear your news.
Mrs T - perhaps we should arrange a weekend trip to Amsterdam where the national colour is orange, we could have sashes, ovulation sticks and jabs hanging from us, call ourselves "Fertlity Friends onTour",we would of course only wear orange and only have orange drinks.. . What do you think girls, lol!

Good luck to everyone else, working odd shifts at the mo so catch up when I can x x


----------



## Ravan

Lills you nutter  Many thanks bet you got a few weird looks  

Hope all the scans are going well.

JK good luck today,thinking of you x

Mrs T no snoring last night! yay....what happens with medicated cycles? Are you jabbing till the time is right? Last medicated I had was 2002 and I think its changed since then.When will you get dates?

Morning ladies....and gent


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Sorry I havent posted on here recently, been trying to keep myself sane in the 2ww. We tested this morning (OTD is Sat) and it was negative   .Feelin really low and upset at the moment. Just waitin to hear from Amanda to see if I need to carry on with the drugs. 

Silver so sorry you had a bfn too honey. I know there are no words to take away the pain you are feelin right now. Sending you big hugs. 

WBW, congrats on your BFP!!! 

Ravan great news on being pupo. Hope the 2ww is ok for you. 

Sorry for the lack of personals guys theres alot going on at the moment and cant keep up with everything going on.


----------



## Ravan

PP I'd say carry on! You've still got 3 days....and it can take a while to show up.I'd test again tomorrow,what test did you use? Hope its just too early for you   

Silver how are you today?


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Ravan, dont know what make the test was as it was the one the clinic gave us.


----------



## Ravan

I'd say test again tomorrow   Definately phone Amanda but she may still want you to test Saturday. It aint over yet!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Mrscookiemoo - thanks, I know how much it meant to have support when I was starting out

Lills - me thinks this orange malarkey is getting a bit out of hand, lol. So you're a bonkers one too!

Ravan - yay to a good nights sleep. I've been d/r for almost two weeks now. AF hasn't showed up yet (was due on Sat Grr!) and I'm due to go in for first scan next week. Guess I might have to delay if AF is much longer? After first scan I start the oestrogen and have a further scan a week or so after when I get my date if lining is ok. Can't wait to be pupo, you'll be on your 3ww by then, pma

PP - really hope your result changes. The clinic test showed negative for me 10dp5dt even though I had positives on FR and Clearblue (quite faint at that point). My levels that day were 38 which should have shown up on the clinic test. Hope you hear from Amanda soon


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Mrs T and Ravan thanks for your positive thoughts!!! Will test again Friday with clear blue I think. I have a feeling Amanda will say test on OTD Sat before stopping the drugs.


----------



## Becca1507

hello lovlies

just a quickie as am in work and shouldn't be on internet!!!!!! 

Just wanted to let you know i may not be able to catch up and post until I get home from transfer tomorrow.  Have a lunch meeting today, and not sure if there is Wi-fi at the Premier Inn.  If I get chance i will try to catch up this afternoon before I leave but cant promise.

So, ladies,  good luck for all scans, tests etc over the next day or so and i'll catch up soon

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrscookiemoo ohh good luck hun with the injections, I think my DH will have to do mine lol!

Sqwelch good luck with the scan today.

PP so sorry to hear that you got a BFN hun I hope it was just too early.

Becca1507 good luck with the transfer.

AFM just came back from the doctor’s with DH to get our HIV/Hep B and C blood tests done.  FC they are all ok and we can begin IUI in less than 3 weeks yay! Can’t wait to get started...After having the HSG I haven’t had any pain but it feels like things are happening in my tummy I can’t explain it lol – has anyone experienced this?? x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - loads of luck for tomorrow Hun


----------



## Ravan

Becca good luck,got everything crossed for you  

Mrs T do you think Amanda will give something to start a/f is she doesnt show? Cant see Amanda wanting you  to delay again.Wow wont be long for you now....someone needs to find that a/f dance!!!!

PP a wise move I think


----------



## Ravan

loopy Yay!!!! 3weeks hopefully will go really quick for you


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies, thank you for all your good luck messages, but it wasn't good news for me today - there was a sac but nothing in it - we got our dates wrong as we thought i was 7 weeks but its 6 weeks so Amanda said to stay on the meds and she will re-scan me on Monday - we aren't holding out much hope though at the moment but still praying for a miracle.

Jo xxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Jo, Im so so sorry to hear your scan didnt go very well my lovely. I really hope that next weeks scan brings better news for you. Hang on in there. Sending you big big hugs xxxxx


----------



## adele10495

Jk1 big   for you still think    and just keep yourself busy until the next scan. 


Ravan congratulations on your 2 blasts being put back yesterday and very brave going on your own!   


I had my period on monday evening was 46 days since my last one   . I lost 3lb in ww so thats 16lb in total so far and I am hoping once I lose a bit more my periods might regulate again as I would prefer to go through natural fet in june.


Goodluck to everyone else xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Ravan.

Jk1 so sorry your scan didn't go well hun, I hope it is better news on your next scan   x


----------



## Ravan

JK massive     Sorry to hear it didnt go as planned,fingers crossed next week will be better.I'm  for you both.

Adele great news on the weight lost.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - you know my thoughts are with you xxx

Adele - great weight loss 

Ravan - I don't know, she wanted me to wait it out last month when AF was playing up. Will give it a few days then check with her. Feels like ages to wait yet but then I am very impatient


----------



## Danni162

Hi ladies ,

Gosh i took 2 days off looking on here and there is so much to catch up on. 
Jk1 so sorry your scan did not go well - i hope next time there is good news  
Ravan congratulations on your 2 blasts being put back yesterday 
Loopy - 3 weeks not long to go bet you can not wait  

Sorry not may personals i am in work at the moment will have to catch up on the weekend x
Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at x x


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T ...I hate wait too.Hopefully a/f will be here in the next few days and then no more problems.  Do you feel any a/f signs? Could d/ring be delaying it?

Danni its hard too keep up isnt it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - dunno whether suprecur is affecting it, I've not d/r for years but don't remember it affecting my periods. I've had the feeling it's coming the last few days but no sign yet. It's so frustrating


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T mine were always 2-3 days late when d/ring,Bet its just teasing you and be here in the next 48hrs


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T-I absolutely hate good old AF, when you want her, she doesn't show, and when you don't want her, she's there, knocking on the door. I hope that she arrives soon so that you can get started. Good sign that you have AF type symptoms, am sure she is not far. Hang in there hun! xxxx

Ravan-glad you had good night's sleep! Been thinking of you, and hoping those little beans are getting well and truly snuggled in. xx

Do orange drinks include cider??

Becca-good luck with transfer! Will have all fingers and toes crossed for you! xxx

PP-am sorry it's a BFN, but you are early days yet, so hang on in there. When I was PG, it didn't show on hpt till week after AF was due. Also, my good friend who had IUI tested negative on her OTD and one week later, still no period, tested again, and bingo stingo. So, a lot can change in a few days! xx

Jo-am keeping everything crossed that it is just too early to see the HB.   Hang on in there-am thinking of you and sending huge positive vibes! xxxx

Sqwelch-I wonder whether you were there when I was waiting for Jackie-do you have bobbed brownish hair I asked another girl if she was Stacey, thinking she was Staceyemma, and was told no, that she doesn't use any forum, so that popped my balloon a bit, otherwise I would have come over to you. I was wearing black boots and grey jumper dress. How did your scan go? xxx

Sarah-how are things with you? Headache cleared? Hope you're doing okay-not long to go now!!! xxx

Hyper, Kara, Les, Lils, Danni, MrsCookiemoo, WBW, Silver, Flower, Red, a big hello to you! Am sure I have missed somebody.

Lorraine scanned me today-she was really lovely. There are lots of follies, more than last year (7 biggish ones one one side, with another 5-6 little ones, and 4 on the other side, only two of a good size, tho., so about 17 in total) and a perfect *triple* lining at 8.2mm!!!!!! (I was desperate to join the Triple Lining Club, as you can tell!) Lorraine was delighted. Follies seem to have grown faster than last year too, as we compared results. Yes, I said to her, I know this sounds good, but how many eggs will we get from it? That's the big issue. She couldn't make sense of last summer's outcome because, as she pointed out, the thickness of the endometrium correlates to the number of eggs, and I had a lovely thick lining last summer too... Let's hope for better luck this time! Next scan on Friday, with EC on Monday or Tuesday. Yikes!

Alas, on a more sober note, no sign of LL. At all. Not even a glimpse of that flowery headband. Or the blue scrubs. Not a single solitary glimpse. Sigh.


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi....fantastic news!!!!!! Monday or tuesday eh   enjoy this weekend then  

Its all go now,so many things going on I cant keep up lol


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi to Jen, best of luck with your cycle.

Michelle, congrats on AMH results and on egg sharing- that's a really great thing to do for others.

Loopy, only few weeks!!

Liz, so so sorry to hear about your father in law. That's so awful but well done you for being positive and keeping going.. all the best and lots of   

Farmboy, neary called you fatboy (too much eastenders  )- good for you joining in. Also give you a good idea of what your wife/partner may be going through and we're all here to support you too. Be nice to have some insight into what the menfolk are thinking!!

Mrs Cookiemoo- well done on injections. You'll probably see from my previous posts that I'm just a little nervous but hopefully will be something about nothing!

PP- so soory that your frist test was BFN but really hoping and    that just too early and results turn around. Try to stay positive if possible till you know for def xxx  

Dwrgi- wow amazing results, you must be chuffed!

Adele, Congrats on weight loss.. hope it keeps dropping off for you.

Jo- Oh I'm so so sorry that your scan went badly. Keeping everything crossed that will get better results next week. I know that will feel like forever waiting till next scan. Sending you a big hug to keep you strong


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi Dwrgi, I think I saw you? I was waiting with hubby when you came out from your scan, we were the only ones there at that time, I had my ugg boots on with black leggins and black jumper, I did smile quickly at what I thought was you lol   when we came out of scan the waiting room was full!

No sighting of LL, just his car although they did have the HFEA inspection today - you will see him in his full glory next week.. and he will see you in yours  

Scan was ok, I know nothing much ever happens by day 7.. had about 10-12 little follies - top are around 10mm so Amanda said I need a boost so now on 375 menopur daily !! back on friday for another scan - another 3 hour round trip. I feel exhausted  

Will read back through and catch up as havnt had chance yet.

S x


----------



## Ravan

sqwelch thats great news!!!! Long trip for you but will be worth it


----------



## Ravan

need to repost list I think,especially because its busy next week on here


----------



## Ravan

Becca..................fet E/T 8th March
Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Silver..................ivf May
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1







scan 14th March
Redkay







scan 23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March
Penelope OTD 10th March 
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 15th)


----------



## Ravan

Have the new arrivals got any dates/details for me?


----------



## Welsh Flower

Sqwlech- sounds pretty darn good to me so   Hope they keep growing well for you xxx

Thanks Ravan- you'd be an excellent PA.. so organised!!


----------



## helen_26

Dwrgi - Great news on the scan and welcome to the triple lining club . Good luck for Friday's scan.

Squelch  - Great news on your scan too. It is a long trip to CRGW, I always feel shattered after the journey.  Good luck for Friday.

Sarah - How are you doing hun?

PP - So sorry that it was a bfn. Really hope it's just too early hun  .

Loopy - Not long for you now xx

Adele - Well done on the weight loss.

Jo - Sorry about the scan hun. Praying that the next scan brings good news  xxx

Becca - Good luck for tomorrow hun.

How is everyone else?

AFM - Had a lovely evening at 'Lord Of The Dance' with my mum and dad. Not such a nice day today. Had my 2nd Cousin's funeral this morning, which was really hard. 
Got another scan tomorrow so am   for lots more growth.


----------



## staceyemma

Well planning appointment was ok signed all the consent forms, egg sharing agreement etc... I've started the pill today and depending on how fast the clinic gets moving I could start the first lot of injections (suprecur) on day 21 in 20 days. If not I'll start nxt day 21 hoping not hope it's this month. I should get a phone call in nxt few days to find out wen to start injections and then my drugs will be delivered so still no exact dates yet... Typical ha ha 

Didn't see Amanda today saw another lady as Amanda is snowed under with work just waiting for the phone call to see when ec week will be! And of course can't wait to get my delivery of drugs  

Sorry about ur scan Jo fingers crossed all will be ok next week  
Love to you all xx


----------



## sqwelch125

Ravan - please can you change me to ICSI, will confirm EC date as soon as I know.

Bye for now, off to make pancakes as havnt got round to them yet lol - little late but I dont care, could eat them anytime - scrummy  

S x


----------



## Sarah411

Evening all,

Firstly just wanted to say I'm so sorry about your scan JO, fingers crossed for the next one, I'm thinking of you hun.

Dwrgi, good news on follies. Woo hoo

Helen I'm good thank you, how are you.

Sqwelch, how you doing Hun. Not long now.

Afm, had scan today went really well. Amanda said lining was perfect just what they like to see. Had lots of 
folies too which was a relief some big ones and some of what Amanda described as normal sized ones. Scan again on Friday, if they still growing nicely they are going to reduce the dose of Menopur to prevent them 
getting to big.

Sorry for not too  many personals.

Have a lovely evening ladies.

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

Pp - sending loads of positive vibes that is simply too early, try a first response if you can as they are the most sensitive you could have a late implanter xx

Jo you know I'm thinking of you and Kev xx

Sarah well done on the follies, sounding very positive, good luck on fri for some more good growth xx

Stacey well done you're on your way  xx

Helen have a fab growth scan, let us know how you get on xx

Sqwelch good luck Friday too, bet they'll have a huge growth spurt by then xx

Dwrgi wow, wow and wow, you must be chuffed, well done good luck for fri and get rid of those negative thoughts naughty girl! Xx

Becca massive good luck xx

Mrs t lovely girl I have no idea at all how to create the af dance but know that I have had my body permanently tattooed orange and Team t shaved into my hair and I am running around the lounge doing the hakka in the hope that your af will start! If it's any consolation d/r always delays my af but not that it helps you're waiting!! How is the back pain today? Big hugs xxxxx

Horrific day in work, redundancies to be announced on fri, luckily I know I'm not one of them but dreading it, yuck! Need to get bfp just to get out of there, apart from fact having a baby is the most important thing in the world to us!!! Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Jo, I am so sorry that the scan was disappointing for you today.  Hang in there until Monday hun.  Thinking of you both.


----------



## Redkay75

Becca - hope the night in the hotel wasn't too restless and today goes as plan, lighting another candle for you lady! Be thinking of you all day! 

K x


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies, thank you so much for your good luck messsages and thanks for the candles red. . Am quite nervous now but once I get phone call am sure i'll be ok. Hope u all have a good day, will check back in later now i've finally worked out how to use internet on my phone  xxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Becca, good luck for today. Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Becca good luck for today x


----------



## jk1

Good luck Becca xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Becca - good luck for today x

JK - so sorry to here your news, am   that Monday will bring better news


----------



## Dwrgi

Becca-huge good luck to you!  Will be thinking of you!  

Sarah-fantastic scan results!  I like the idea of reducing the dose of menopur-don't want to waste any good follies!  Brilliant, you must be so chuffed!!  Good luck tomorrow!  I'm there too, at 9am.  What time's your scan? xx

Hyper-this is exactly what happened last summer-loads of follies, excellent womb lining all set to go, and two eggs retrieved (neither of which fertilized), so am feeling very cautious about what's going on in my ovaries!  However, I will take the ticking off and endeavour to be more positive!!  PMA all the way!!!

Love to you all!


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today Becca,thinking of you x

Great news on all the folly scans yesterday,hope friday is just as good and you all get dates for e/c

Morning all


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, thanks Hun yes so pleased it went well I hope they do reduce dose as don't want to waste any as you said. My scan is at 9.45 so I might see you there.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hyper-meant to say, whilst I was off school, they have announced they are looking for voluntary redundancies to make savings...  It is tantalising!  It would be great to get preggers to get away from it all, I completely agree with you, so Team Positive is us!!! Hope it's a bit better today for you, although you said that D Day is tomorrow.  The atmosphere must be really bad.  Thinking of you!  xxx

Ravan-how are you feeling today, chuck?  Have the new chucks arrived and I hope that your own little hatchling is getting snuggled in and warm! xx

Mrs T-any sign of AF  I am willing her to arrive for you! xx

Sarah-I bet I'll miss you.  Scan only takes about ten minutes, and I have to be back in Barry Basra by 10.  What a pity!  We could have gone stalking the LL together!  xxxxxx

Sqwelch-pancakes sound fab! And contain some protein too!!  Good luck with the rest of stimms, wish I'd clocked it was you, would have loved a chat.  Axxx

Btw, what do you guys generally do with time off after EC?  

Goss-did you guys know that Umesh is Amanda's brother-in-law?  Lorraine dropped this yesterday-don't suppose it's a huge secret...  He runs a successful IVF clinic himself in Portsmouth, apparently.  Anyway, goss over.  Am going to download the haka so that I can join in with bringing Mrs T's AF on!  

I'm hoping that Ruby will flash her hoop-la at Gwydion today too! Get it over and done with and then baby huskeys in the summer!  FX!


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, yeah I bet we'll miss each other. I have to go back to Basra too unfortunately to work.lol I seen Lyndon yesterday when I was there. 

Have a good Day hunnie. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi Im ok,always find the 1st week easy though  chicken will be here on 22nd,so bit of a wait but cant wait  I hope ruby is keen today  I love husky's!

I couldnt resist and put Becca on the 2ww  hows that for confidence Becca  
Dwrgi your now on top   

Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Silver..................ivf May
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

JK1  scan 14th March
Redkay  scan 23nd March
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March
Penelope OTD 10th March 
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 15th) 
Becca Otd March


----------



## Dwrgi

No pressure then, Rav-er!!!


----------



## Ravan

Hope its going well Becca

Mrs T any sign yet?

JK how are you feeling today?

Hope you girls are all ready for next week


----------



## Becca1507

Hi lovelies, just on way to clinic. Lyndon called a while ago to say frostie looks perfect and transfer is at 2pm. Will catch up with posts later today or tomorrow. Hugs to all of you xxx


----------



## Welsh Flower

All the best Becca!!! xx

Jo, hope you are ok hunny xx  

Hi to everyone else too xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Be back later but just wanted to say loads of luck Becca, sounds great x


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Becca!  Am thinking of you!
xxxx


----------



## Siany

Becca, hope all went well today. xx


----------



## kara76

Great news that frostie is brill. Good luck becca


----------



## Love2BaMum

Becca good news on the frostie I hope all went well x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Becca hope ET went well today. 

Can I pick someones brains??!! Hubby and I have just been talking about options available to us after this cycle and we dont really want to wait for our 2nd NHS cycle due to the waiting times but cant really afford another cycle just yet so we have been thinking about egg donation. Can any one tell me what tests we would need to have done to become egg donors and if the fact that we have had 2 failed cycles would exclude us from being donors? I spoke to Anna at the clinic this morning about our negative test yesterday and she said that it was to early to test and we should hang on to test again until OTD on Sat. If Im being honest I dont hold out much hope as it very much feels like AF is on her way but hanging on by a thread for a miracle!!!

Thanks Ladies

Hope everyone having treatment, waiting for AF's or in the 2ww are well? 

xxx


----------



## sammy75

Pp, I done eggshare on my first attemt of icsi and I had to have a lot of blood tests like the hiv, hep b+c, your amh has to be a certain level and chromosone tests and cystic fibrosis test and I know that you shouldn't have had more than 3 miscarraiges but I don't know about failed cycles but would assume it may be the same, hope the info helps and hope your result changes, good luck.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies and hope all is going ok with whatever stage your at atm.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Need to catch up properly but just wanted to pop in to say PP theres good info on the CRGW website. Hopefully this link works :

http://www.crgw.co.uk/userfiles/file/PI%201_37%20Egg%20Sharing%20for%20Providers%20V1.pdf


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thanks Mrs T, will have a look. 

xx


----------



## Safi

Hey Ladies,

Dont know if i should be posting in this thread but thought i would anyway..

Im new to this site.. TTC and just recently diagnosed with pcos...

I am currently 1DPO and praying for a BFP this month!!!

Praying you all get your BFP too!!!

Safiyah xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - hope you are resting up and enjoying being pupo. Did you manage a gawp at LL?

Ravan - you'd better be still milking it, lol. Another day closer. I reckon you should put your chicken on our list too, after all you've got an expected day of delivery! Nope, no sign yet

Bexy - you nutter. What a sight you must be covered in tattoos and hair shaved! Keep up the good work with the hakka, its not worked yet I'm afraid. Thanks for checking up on me today, you know I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Getting your baby to get out of there is just around the corner lovely. Loads of love xxx

Jo - you know I'm praying for you and Kev and am here anytime you need me xxx

Dwrgi - yay to joining the triple lining club! Sounds great so far, hope scan goes well tomorrow. Umesh is who inspired Amanda to get into this field apparently. Thanks for joining in the haka by the way. Ooh exciting, hoping to hear about baby huskies soon

Sqwelch - good luck for scan tomorrow too, hope the menopur boost does the trick

Helen & Sarah - good luck for scan tomorrow too, wow it's gonna be busy at the clinic

Staceyemma - glad appt went well and hope you get your EC date soon

PP - really hope your result changes on Saturday, but if it doesn't it's good to have a good plan B

Safi - welcome. Are you having treatment at CRGW too?

Hi everyone else. Afm had some more very painful treatment at hospital yesterday and only now starting to feel a bit better. At least all my treatment is out of the way now. Just need AF to show soon and I'll be on my way. My SIL is coming to visit tomorrow with my 8 week old nephew so looking forward to lovely cwtches


----------



## BexyPob

Becca hope you are all rested up and enjoying being pupo before the 2ww madness begins xx

Raver tee hee love the idea of the chickies being on the list too xx

Dwrgi any fury bonking go on today? I cannot imagine how cute those puppies are going to be. Don't blame you thinking about vol redundancy, i will too after i'm tottaly up the duff! xx

Sqwelch, Sarah and Helen good luck tomorrow girls xx

Safi welcome and good luck xx

Jo how you coping chick? You knw we're all thinking of you and sending big hugs xx

Pp sounds as though you're thinking ahead which I know always helps me but fingers and everything crossed that this cycle isn't over for you yet xx


----------



## farm boy

hello everyone.
i've been hoping to join in a bit more but life on the farm doesn't always allow for time spent on other things. it's coming up to calving time and this year were trying to get a new yard sorted before the first is born to make it as easy as possible for the cows and calves.
though to be fair last night dw and i went to the pub for a beer, well you need a bit of alcohol to help plan things out right dont you?
thanks for all the bubbles but i'm afraid i dont know who kindly sent them so i've tried to send one on to everyone.
i will give as much info on our situation as i know and please feel free to ask anything you like we are both very pleased to pass on anything we have learned in the last couple of years and are happy to be open about our selves.
i am a slow typer so my replies may well take a while to arrive. 
sarah 411 said a lovely thing  on a post the other day : "but just looking to the future inspires you at what could be." and i couldn't agree more.
**..


----------



## Ravan

evening all,just a quicky from me.

Becky hope your resting up   

Mrs T I bet tomorrows the day   Hope you feel better  

I would love to put the chickens on the list  

** must be great to live on a farm....hard work....but great.


----------



## Ravan

ment to say good luck with the scans tomorrow...but forgot


----------



## farm boy

we are having  donor egg ivf as dw's eggs are are just not working for us i'm afraid, which is a very hard thing to come to terms with, but once you get used to the idea you look to find another way of becoming parents. and luckily there are people out there who make it possible by donating their eggs so thankyou so much to those who do.
we went to serum in athens in 2010 and after what seemed like a very straight forward transfer were full of hope, but it didnt work out.
so after a trip to both the lwc and crmw open evenings and hearing about their egg share programs we opted for crmw. we were deeply impressed with everything we saw and heard from both amanda and lyndon.
which pretty much brings us up to date apart from what my poor wife has to go through at the mo.
**..


----------



## helen_26

Evening all,just a quickie. Had a growth scan today. Lining is looking lovely at 1.1cm, but follies have some more growing to do. Back for another scan on saturday and probably ec on wednesday.

Hope ur all ok. Will catch up tomorrow x


----------



## sqwelch125

Hmmmm.. that defo counts me out :-(

Hi ladies, heres to the scan crew tomorrow ... whoop whoop 



Mrs Thomas said:


> Need to catch up properly but just wanted to pop in to say PP theres good info on the CRGW website. Hopefully this link works :
> 
> http://www.crgw.co.uk/userfiles/file/PI%201_37%20Egg%20Sharing%20for%20Providers%20V1.pdf


----------



## sqwelch125

Yey Helen  

Loads of us in for ec next week, recon I will be tues or weds  

S x


----------



## sqwelch125

Best of luck tomorrow with scans ladies, catch up tomorrow evening   

S x


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys

Mrs T - I reckon you put on your bestest, poshest pair of pants AF is bound to show up, how could she miss an opportunity like that   .

Or plan to go swimming tomorrow, call a few mates and get your bather out - guaranteed to get her on her way!  Thanks for that link, really useful stuff on there for us, I am just hoping that we can get squeezed in as I am 36 on 1st of May    left it late as we were turned down for egg sharing at LWC, thought I would just ask if it was possible, from speaking to Amanda she said that we would be OK to go!

Becca, hope all went well and you are keeping your feet well and truely up   

Safi - hi, and welcome   

Good luck to all for your scans and ec next week, hope you all doing OK.

** - hope all goes well for you with this tx and you get the little bundle you have been waiting for.

PP - really hope that you have had a false negative and that when you test on sat it will work out for you        

Michellexx


----------



## Redkay75

I'm bleeding, gonna try and get squeezed in for a scan today earliest one at the EPU is Monday as I'm not presenting with pain or floods. Very scared

K x


----------



## Sarah411

Morning. Off for scan this morning, thank you for all your good luck wishes.

Good luck to those also having scans today.

Farm boy thank you so much for what you said about my post. Good luck to you and DW.

Redkay, ah hunnie I'm thinking of you, remember though that women do bleed sometimes. Hope you get a scan booked to put your mind at ease.

Have a good day everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

Rk I know its very scary and hope the scan reassuures you. A lot of ladies bleed in pregnancy for various reason and its a postive thing that u have no pain or floods. Will be thinking of you


----------



## les0090

Just a quickie to farm boy. I too am a farmer in partnership with my dh.  We are just coming to the end of lambing and are about a third through calving. Hard work but very rewarding. We are also having de at crgw. Good luck with your journey. 
Les Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Redkay   I hope everything is ok and the scan puts ur mind at ease x


----------



## staceyemma

Redkay I hope you are ok    Im sure everything is fine hun  

Les and Farmboy just wanted to wish you the best of luck with the DE I am sharing at CRGW  
Hopefully starting end of this month if not end of next month  
I truly hope it works for you both.


----------



## helen_26

Hope everything will be ok red. I'm sure it will be.


----------



## Ravan

Good luck with the scans today girls

Red thinking of you,like Kara said...no pain is good...hope you get reassurance today


----------



## Becca1507

Morning lovelies

Red -     , postive thinking lovely, as the girls said lots of women bleed through pregnancy and it could still be from implantation.  Lyndon told me yesterday that its generally thought that implantation takes place at a certain time however the whole implantation process can actually take up to 14 weeks.  Thinking of you hun xxxxx

Good luck to everyone having scans today - Dwgri, Sarah, Sqwelch, and to those with scans over the weekend.  Its going to be a busy EC week coming up 

Mrs T - how are you feeling lovely?  Have the posh pants done the job of enticing AF?  She never shows up when you're waiting for her.  Ooooooo, yes I got to gawp at LL quite a bit - yumm   

PP, JK    , thinking of you both

Loopy - how is everything with you?

Safi - good luck 

Raven - how are you doing hun?  your OTD is 2 days before mine, i'm due 21st.  Are you going to test early?


Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned by name - Siany, Kara, Helen, **, Staceyemma, michelle, hyper - sooooooo many of us now

afm - well,  I am well and truely resting up, hubby has gone to work but has brought loads of magazines DVDs upstairs for me, he's made me a cool bag with sarnies in for lunch etc.  I had a bit of a difficult transfer in the end and am still rather tender from it.  It took Amanda about 30 mins.  She tried the normal speculum for a bit but i've had 2 LEETZ procedures so hardly have any cervix, she eventually got it in position but had to hold it there, then when Lyndon gave her the embryo my uterus moved so it had to go back to the lab.  Eventually she ended up having to catherterise me, and hold my cervix out of the way by clamping it with what looked like kitchen tongs! - Ooooooooouch.  positive thinking says i'm going to get my BFP so wont need to go through it again, but then on the other hand, if things dont go to plan, next time I have a transfer think i'm going to ask to be sedated! Anyway,  Amanda and Lyndon said embryo looks lovely and showed us on screen, and now its back where it belong so    .  Thank you all for good luck messages and for thinking of me 

Hoping you all have a lovely day, will catch up with you all later xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats fab news Becca  

Lets pray you get that BFP    

xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Becca - congrats on et even if it was a pain in the ... Not quite ****! All my best wishes! 

Hey guys cheers for the support theyre squeezing me in at 11:45 for scan and bloods I'm just hoping their moving in party just got a bit out of hand!
TMI ALERT- blood was scant but red at 1am now is black and sticky and mostly staying inside (if you know what I mean) although I have a liner on only smudges have got to it but I am mostly horizontal! I have no pain but I have an 'awareness of my pelvis' does that make sense? 

I had a VERY stressful day on Wednesday with a friend telling me her suicide plans something that's been building to a head for months (after I forced it out of her) after giving her both barrels of rational thought and handing her over to people more able to deal with it I fell apart and had some aching. 

Trying to stay on the hopeful side but this sucks! 

K x


----------



## Becca1507

Red i'm sure its going to be the longest few hours of your life now waiting, but the fact that it wasn't much blood hun and that its now turned black is hopefully a good sign i'm sure as it probably means its old.  If it was anything to worry about it would have probably been bright red and constant.

Will be thinking of you lovely and sending     and    xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

K - so glad you are getting checked out, praying that nothing is wrong and as the other girls have said lots of ladies get bleeding. Thinking of you both xxx     


Becca - sorry you had a tough ET yesterday, hopefully it'll be all worth it   Your DH sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Ravan

Becca ........they gave me the 19th to test,but because its a natural I'll be testing on the 15th when a/f is due.....and every day after till I get bfp or a/f.How you feeling? rest up today


----------



## BettyBoo1

RK - this journey seems to have so many ups and downs,   that scan goes well, take care  

Becca - hope you are recovering from ET, sounds a bit ouch, but your DH looks like he has the right idea - the cool bag with your lunch sounds lovely!

Good luck to all for your scans and ec next week, must be getting excited now!


----------



## sammy75

Red, hope all is ok and if it helps a little I had bleeding on and off until 9 weeks.


----------



## les0090

Good luck red. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sarah411

Red all the best for scan. Scan went well and all systems go for monday. Only quick post as on my phone xx


----------



## jk1

Sarah - Yay!! I bet you can't wait now! xxx

Redkay - been thinking of you all morning - hope its all gone ok xxxx

Becca - glad to hear you are resting up - bless your dh for making your lunch all ready for you - enjoy your day in bed!! xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Redkay, thinking of you honey, hope the scan goes ok. 

Becca, poor thing your ET sounds like a bit of a nightmare. Lets hope embie snuggles in there after all that!!!

xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Redkay - hope ur scan goes well , bleeding can be common Hun hope it turns out to be nothing xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Welcome Safi. Are you having treatment at CRGW? Best of luck with your cycle. You'll get lots of support here x

Helen- glad your lining was looking good and now grow follies grow! Best of luck for scan tomorrow. Keep us updated.

Michelle, I'm waiting for AF too so can start pill and testogel so I liked your ideas!! Particularly favourite pants idea- hee hee  

Redkay, Like the other girls have said I'm sure it will be old blood and nothing bad but sending you big hug   and hope you are reassurred by now. Also, so sorry to hear about your friend. Really sad that she feels that way and I know you'll want to be there for her but also look after yourself and don't put too much pressure on yourself.  

Becca- sorry you had to go through horrible ET- sounds scary but sure will all be worth it. (I'm now deleting that from my mind as I'm a big baby!)  

Les and fatboy- i'm so jealous, I've always wanted to be a farmer's wife!! Good luck with 'calf' season and your cycles. I'd be interested to hear more about how DE works at CRGW e.g. how they match you up and how long you have to wait/where you go. I'm only about to have my first ICSI but I like to have plan b so not to pin hopes on one option. Having a family is the most important thing not how you get there xxx

Hi to everyone else. Getting bit lost on who are having scans for follies or pupo but wishing you all lots of   xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Ok well the bleeding has stopped and you seem to all be right and THEY are just having a moving in party, yes THEY! Twins! Obviously too early for exciting heartbeats but, sacs and yolks and possible foetal poles are there and looking good for 5w 3d. Lorraine is lovely isn't she!

I am unbelievably relieved, and Andy said he now believes it... "before it was just science and maths and a moaning wife, now I've seen them on the tv I believe we are going to be parents"   and then he cried his eyes out! we get hcg results back later too.

Thanks for all the support as always and good luck to everyone! I'll do personals when I've slept and can actually think straight! 

K x


----------



## jk1

Redkay - thats brilliant news huni - knew it would be twins!! get some sleep!! xx


----------



## Ravan

Red fantastic news and twins too  I suggust you put your feet up  

Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Silver..................ivf May
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























JK1







scan 14th March
Redkay







scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March
Penelope OTD 10th March 
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 15th) 
Becca Otd 21st March


----------



## sammy75

Redkay, so pleased for u both and take it easy, congratulations.


----------



## kara76

Red fab news. All the signs pointed towards twinnies. Yay


----------



## Helen85

Redkay-how lovely little twinies  your little family all at once , u must be crazy happy Hun. u deserve it after everything you had to go through to get to this point  make sure u put those feet up now missis and take it easy xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

K - I'm thrilled for you both. Take it easy now x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Redkay, so glad all well. That's so sweet about Andy! Congrats on twins and now obey everyone and take it easy xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Redkay been thinking about you all day. So pleased for you both. Put those feet up now hunnie.

Jo, Yes getting excited but full of nerves also lol. Hope your well.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - well done on scan, exciting to have your date booked


----------



## Dwrgi

Red-I have been thinking about you all day, and you must have been completely terrified!  Am so delighted that all is well, and, not only that, but that you have Juan and Maria getting all snuggled in!  Fantastic!  Try and relax over the weekend-sorry to hear about your friend's problems-and breathe a huge sigh of relief!  (My friend, on her second pregnancy, had a dreadful relationship with her DH (don't ask), and they argue constantly.  She didn't realise she was PG, but she bled intermittently for two months and then she did a PG test and lo and behold she was a BFP.  They stoped arguing thanks to doc's orders, and bleeding stopped.  Not saying you've been arguing, hun, but stress can lead to this sort of thing. Big hugs to you hun, and bless your lovely Andy!

Becca-how are you feeling today?  That ET sounded really awful.  You poor thing.  Hope you've been resting up?

Sarah-how was your scan this morning?  Hope it went well....?

Ravan-how are you feeling today?  Hope you're still resting up and counting the days till the chucks arrive and you have your own liitle announcement to make too!!!  xx

Mrs T-any sign of you know who??  I agree with whoever said that you need to plan things that you know the dratted period will make difficult-swimming, etc.  She is then sure to arrive. xxx

**-you've had LOADS of bubbles in the short space that you've been on here!  I'm not jealous!  Good luck with the DE situation!  

Jo-how are you hun?  Thinking of you,  

Hello to Kara, Hyper, Welsh Flower, Mrs CookieMoo, Lils, Les, Siany, Sqwelch, Silver, Loopy and everybody else that I am sure to have forgotten.  Wishing you all loads of  

I had my scan this morning-there are loads of follies in my right ovary (about 14) but only about 6 of a good size (16-19mm).  Four in my left (with lots of little ones)-16, 11, 12, 11 so not much use really (apart from the 16.  Endo is 10.2, so Lorraine was pleased with that.  Anyway, Amanda has just called and EC is on Monday!  Yikes.  She will phone again tomorrow to confirm exact time.  

I'm taking Pregnyl as my trigger-has anybody used this before?  Got a bit befuddled when Lorraine showed me.  

No sign of LL today, SIGH!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - great news on scan and good to have EC booked in too, it's normal for one ovary to respond better. Poor you, missing the LL again. I've used pregnyl a few times now, shout if you've got any questions. Oh and I've blown you a few bubbles xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh thank you! Ive sent some back ur way too! Ive checked, and all needles are there but i may well need to make sure Ive got correct order sorted. Gwydion has just brought me a cushion, he' s such a good boy! Lorraine said that HFEA were delighted with CRGW-only crititicism was way they document pregnancy stats on website. Anyway, they're fine for another 4 years! Of course, we all know brill they are!  Apologies for sp. - on my phone. Any sign of she who will not be named? Hope she has stopped tormenting u! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Dwrgi, nope no sign yet! Any sign of husky baby making? By the way, I only like my bubbles to be even numbers so please blow me another!

K - any sign of blood results?


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Ive blown you one Mrs T!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phew! Thanks PP, be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, will read back later as on phone out and about so quickie from me.. had scan and my usual crappy reproductive organs are on the go slow again   .. got about 16 follies but biggest only about 12mm so another 3 days of 375iu and back for another scan monday.. I'm fed up and bloated now.. sorry for rant just feeling fed up.. my body is useless.. this is the third cycle and every time is the same.

Ec hopefully weds.. won't hold my breath lol.

Oh, redkay, I was stood right next to you when you came in.. I was at desk paying for menopur.. congrats on twins.

Catch up properly later.

S x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thanks Mrs T.

Sqwelch, sorry to her follies arent behaving, hoping they get their butts into gear over the weekend!!!


xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sqwelch - I'm sure the weekend will do the trick. Don't worry, slow and steady is often just what is needed


----------



## Dwrgi

Super quickie to Sqwelch.  Sorry to hear that you are down, and it is completely understandable.  But, honestly, I would far rather have lower dose of stimms and take longer getting to the right size, than to go super fast like mine have done.  I think you get better eggs your way, but I am on max dose cos of my low amh.  So, hang on in there-it's defo about the quality, and for my mind, slower stimmed will give you better eggs.  Huge hugs to you, I know it's a frustrating game.  But you'll get there, and you'll forget that you felt like this, I promise.  xxxxxxxx

Mrs T-think that there was some doggy action last weekend, as Madam Ruby is VERRRRRRRY sleepy.  Hope it's a sign!  I blew you more to get you super even (bubbles, that is!!).

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, yes scan went well have lots of follies which is good and are all a good size phew!! Stress over lol. Amanda has booked me in for Monday and like you she will ring tomorrow with a time. Close now isn't it. I'm also on Pregnyl and also got baffled when Lorraine showed me how to use it but hopefully it will be fine.

DH is so stressed tonight I dont think I can cope with him tonight lol

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

Red phew I am super, super pleased for you thank goodness it was just those twinlettes settling in, huge congrats on the two of them, and bless Andy crying xx

Sqwelch so agree with what Dwrgi said you will get there Hun and they will make fab embryo's they really will, big hug xx

Dwrgi yeay ec Monday brilliant news hon, and sounds as tho you could be having some little fury babies soon too  xx 

Pp good luck for tomorrow xx

Mrs T still no af Hun? Poor you, I agree with the others if you plan to go somewhere this weekend it will happen, especially if you don't take any knicker protectors with you - sods law! Sending huge hugs and a big apology because you were on my post last night but disappeared when I posted and I have no idea what happened, sorry sweetie you know I'm always thinking of you, possibly not in a kara/ravan way though  xxxx

Jo how you doing hon? Hope the weekend goes very quickly for you lovely xxxx

Becca et sounds awful, well done you for getting through it without sedation, sounds as though giving birth will a breeze for you though  xx

Sozza if I've missed you out, head like a cabbage, love to all have a good weekend xx


----------



## BexyPob

Sarah sorry chick must have had a post clash there! Fantastic news on your follies and huge good luck on Monday, it's going to be a busy day in crgw! Have a lovely and relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Sarah411

Bexy, thank you Hunnie. I know lots going on Monday in the clinic. Have a good weekend lovely.

Sarah xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

jk1 said:


> Hi ladies, thank you for all your good luck messages, but it wasn't good news for me today - there was a sac but nothing in it - we got our dates wrong as we thought i was 7 weeks but its 6 weeks so Amanda said to stay on the meds and she will re-scan me on Monday - we aren't holding out much hope though at the moment but still praying for a miracle.
> 
> Jo xxxx


Jo, just checking up to see how you got on and found this thread. I will be  and thinking of you on Monday.

Sending you huge hugs

Sue


----------



## jk1

Sue - thank you - i'll let you know how it goes xx


----------



## Siany

Evening all.

Redkay, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  TWINS!!! My phone is playing up and I have been able to get on the Internet until I got home from work and was so worried when I saw your first post and then so relieved when I saw your last. Hope you are taking it easy tonight.  Mother Nature is telling you to relax. x

PP, good luck for your test tomorrow. x

Dwrgi, good news on the follies.  I've sent your some bubbles - one for each of you big follies.  When do you have to do the trigger shot? x

Sarah, glad you have also good follie growth. Good luck with the trigger.  x

Sqwelch, hopefully you will have a growth spurt over the weekend. How many days have you been stimming? x

Becca, hope you are getting lots of rest.  It sounds as if you had a really rough time. x

Jo, thinking of you and Andy and praying for good news on Monday. x

Mrs T, hope AF turns up soon for you. x

Ravan, how are you PUPO lady?  Hope your embies are snuggling in. x

Hi to Bexy, Les, Betty, Farm boy, Welsh flower, Kara, Loopy, Staceyemma, Helen and anyone else I've missed.

I heard back from Amanda today and they will be testing my prognova, thyroid and AMH.


----------



## farm boy

hello everyone .
i have just got to start by saying that i am really quite touched by the people posting on here.
it appears that not only do people actually read what i have written, but care enough to bother to reply and even send some personal messages, all this on top of some very difficult things that you are all going through yourselves.
dw has had to write a list of all the messages that have just been left for us so that we dont forget to leave thanks.

thanks welsh flower for the new nick name, fortunately its not true just yet but on our last session of the bathroom scales i have reached 11 stone for the first time in my life. another couple of years and i may have bigger boobs than the wife.

redkay. thankyou very much for the heartfelt message. it is nice to be able to talk to people about this stuff. the truth is that nearly everybody we know, even most of our best friends are not aware of what we are going through (in both senses of the word).
we are of course old enough to understand that there are no guarantees, but its nice to know that others also share our opinion of the crgw clinic and staff, plus ravens list keeps us all up to date with the latest events. 
we were very pleased to read today that you are pregnant with twins its really good to read about happy people with great news,
it truly gives us all hope.
loved your dh's t.v. comment.

dwrgi. i also dont know how i got so many bubbles either, you taught me everything i know.

michelle v, sarah, mrs t bone, bekka 1507,and also some others who i forgot to write down the other day -this forum post moves on so fast i dont think i'll be able to go back and find out who- thanks to you all, and good luck too. (i'll try and make amends with some bubbles)( thats probably bribery).

staceyemma. well done to you for being an egg share princess, its great what your doing. i hope you realise how amazing it is for folks like us. good luck with your own treatments because its about your needs too.

les0090. thanks for message WHOOHOO for farmers. hope it goes well for you we could all do with some good luck.
people think farming is just poncing about in range rovers, leaning on gates and moaning about the price of silage but thats not  true, we also have to find time for eating bacon sandwiches reading the farmers weekly and  buying broken rubbish on e-bay.
i think our treatment is going to run about 4 weeks behind yours so lets live in the hope of smiles all round.

af dw we have not much news, she is still on a daily microgynon and will be for another 3 weeks yet.
good luck to one and all and our thoughts go out to those going through tough times.  
**..


----------



## Emnige

Congrats Redkay xxx


----------



## helen_26

Morning all, hope everyone is ok today.

Farmboy- your post has got me wanting a bacon sandwich now. Lol

Sorry for the lack of personals. Just about to leave for my scan appointment (9.30). I promise I will catch up later. X


----------



## jk1

GOod luck for your scan helen x x x


----------



## Ravan

PP good luck today  

Good luck for scans today


----------



## Sarah411

Helen, good luck with your scan.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all,

Bexy - hope your head is less like a cabbage this morning! Seriously Hun, enjoy the weekend after a really tough week in work. I wasn't upset by being left off your post at all, bit disappointed by the lack of orange extravagance though! I'll let you off this time given you've had a tough day but I expect you to be back on form next week, lol xxx

Jo - thinking of you and Kev, you know where I am huni xxx

Sarah & Dwrgi - exciting that you will get your times today. Good luck with triggers tonight

Siany - good to hear there's a plan of tests, hope you are doing ok. I'm thinking of you

** - what a lovely post from you and your DW. You are spot on, the support on here is amazing. Nobody in my life knows about treatment either so for me being able to share with you lovely people is really helpful. Mmm, I want a bacon sarnie too now!

Helen - hope scan has gone well and you've got your plan

PP - thinking of you this morning

Ravan - how are you and those embies doing? Taking it easy I hope

Sqwelch - hope you are feeling a bit better today, sending loads of folly growing vibes..

Soneasze - hoe stimming is oing well. When is first scan? 

Redkay - you come down from cloud 9 yet? Doubt it, lol. You enjoy it up there

WBW & Bettyboo- how is the 3ww going?

Hi everyone else. Still no AF but I'm not getting stressed about it this time, good things come to those who wait and getting annoyed won't make it happen any quicker. I'm making Kara proud by keeping calm


----------



## Jen.80

Hello everyone

I haven’t been posting since my first message as I’m waiting for AF to arrive at the end of the month before I can start treatment, although I have been following you all. I have to echo what Farm Boy said & say that you all seem such a lovely bunch of people. I must admit that I’m having trouble remembering who is who as there are so many of you on here & so talkative. 

Sqwelch I have noticed that you previously had treatment at the BCRM. I too went to the BCRM as I live south of Bristol but decided to change to CRGW this time. Try not to worry about the amount of follicles as it really only takes one. Someone I had treatment with before only had 5 eggs at EC & 1 put back at ET which resulted in BFP.

As this is my first cycle here I’m not sure about what to expect. I really want to know how long it takes between AF & EC, also what is the medication regime like?

Good luck to everyone having scans, doing tests etc I hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey Orange Ladies! (and I mean that in a "Pink Ladies" Grease way!) We should all get orange jackets made up with diamond studded glitter  "Orange Ladies" on the back just like in Grease. This should be worn with orange jeggings and orange high heels too and big sunglasses and BIG hair! What do ya think Mrs T, Hyper,Ravan you in? How about FarmBoy? Fancy being our Danny? 

Becca & Ravan, PUPO ladies! How are you two doing? Resting up and not symptom worrying I hope? Stay sane in your 2ww
Dwrgi, Sarah,Sqwelch,Helen, Massive week for you ladies! I might even see you in CRGW when our paths cross at scans or acupunture. Good luck with your ECs this week. GROW FOLLIES GROW! I can't wait for each of your posts to hear how yor scans are going. It sounds like you'll have ECs at different days next week? As Dwgri says, don't worry if your follies need a few more days, everyone is different. Good luck for EC.

RedKay, wow! TWINS! your Beta kinda gave us a clue. congratulations! I can imagine how happy and excited you and hubby are right now! Savour it, you both deserve it. You have finally got there. Your fabulous family is in the making. Well done! Congratulations. Keep us posted on with your first scan. Thank you for your fabulous funny posts! 

WelshBird, how are you? Still in shock or are you getting used to it? BFP! Hope your resting. 

JK1 , hey you! How are you? How are you feeling? Have you had your HB scan yet or is that tomorrow? 

Silver, if you're still about stalking us, I hope your ok.

Penelope, how are you today? I am a great believer in planning and organisation too. Having a plan to focus on makes me feel more in control of my life. Though being a control freak with male factor fertility obstacles has it's own challenges. Quite often on this fertility journey I found it very hard because you feel like you have no control of your reproductive systems. Being a control freak, I didn't like that. But fertility treatment is all about control and experimentation. I really hope that you are completely wrong and you have had your long wished for BFP today though. 

I'm on my 6th day of stimming and feeling good. I have my growth scan on Monday. So if you're in the clinic around 4 I'll be there too. My hubby will the really tall one eating all the biscuits in lobby. Get some twinges in the good old ovaries at times and my tummy is a little fatter than usual and a bit bruised. Why does the menopur hurt more than the suprecur when you stick it in? I've had 2 sessions with Jackie now. Should the acupunture needles hurt? She's drawn blood a few times too? Is this usual? She seems nice enough though. I get to listen to clinky clunky music with an amercian lady telling me how to breathe. My hubby can see why she only needs to work part time with those prices. He's come with me to every scan appointment and every acupunture session too. I think he secretly likes to see needles getting stuck in me. Oh and the biscuits!

Anyways, good luck ladies and Farmboy with the week ahead. BTW, I was on microgynon pill before starting this short protocol. It agreed with me more than the Norethisterone did last time. Hope your missus is doing ok on them. Good luck with your DE cycle. My hubby is glad there's a fella on this site too.


----------



## helen_26

Hiya,

Jo - How are you doing hun?

Sarah/Dwrgi - Good luck with your trigger shots tonight girls!

Squelch - Hope you're feeling ok. It's surprising the difference a couple of days can make.

Becca - How are you feeling now? ET sounded pretty horrible for you!

Soneasze  - How are the stimms going?

Ravan - Are you going nuts yet?

Hi Mrs T, Kara, Hyper, RedKay, PP, WBW, **, Siany and anyone else I've stupidly missed out.

AFM - Scan went really well, 2 more days have really helped and got 12 good sized follicles (16 - 22mm) and we are looking at Tuesday for EC. Ammanda is going to ring later with instructions.


----------



## Becca1507

Hello lovelies

How is everyone?  I apologise in advance for a slurred posting, I am just sooooooooo tired today - I think its probably because I haven't actually done anything since we got home from transfer on THursday.

How have scans gone today?  Have been thinking about you girlies.  Penelope - any news from you hun?

Raven - how are you feeling?  Hope those embies are snuggling in nicely

Helen - good news on your scan hun - keeping everything crossed for Tuesday xx  

** - what a lovely post  - everyone here is so wonderful and supportive I truely believe if we didn't have each other we'd all be insane by now

Red - cant remember if i've congratulated you on twins so if not CONGRATULATIONS - I am sooooooooooo over the moon for you

Mrs T, Dwgri, Sarah, Soneaze, WBW, Silver, JK,m Siany, Sqwelch and everyone I haven't mentioned by name, how are you all - sending you all   

Welcome Jen 

Ooooo,  the clinic are going to be rather busy this coming week with EC's - good luck to you all

afm - As i mentioned I am just very very tired today, going to nip off for a nap I think.  I have had some cramping since transfer and my ovaries every now and then feel sore, but I assume thats everything settling down after being pulled around.  

Hope you are all having a nice weekend 
xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Farmboy it's fab to read your posts.  My dh isn't great at talking about his feelings during tx so it will be good to get a mans perspective, I might be able to empathise with him a bit more then. Good luck with the calving, I have no idea how you farmers get through this time of year, would love to work outdoors but couldn't do long, cold nights waiting for lambs and calves, not even with a bacon bap!

Helen excellent scan result, you must be chuffed.  Good luck on tues 

Pp how you doing hon?

Sonea loving the orange outfit suggestions, when can we order them? I did find that the acu needles hurt sometimes...pauline even forgot to take one out once and I drove hope with it in my tum wondering why it still hurt!!!

Jen I was at bcrm too, my experiences at crgw have been a million times better.  Not that there was anything badly wrong they are just way too busy with a total lack of personal service, I felt I was on a conveyor belt.  Felt sorry for the nurses because they obviously wanted to give you more time but couldn't. I'm not sure if you are on long or short protocol so it's very difficult to tell how long it will take, roughly 6 weeks on long and 4 on short - am I close girls? Good luck

Mrs t thanks for your support as always hon - knackered to be honest and been in bad mood all day, just taken dh to rugby though so he'll be relieved to be away from me! Love how relaxed you are, can you send some my way? Big hugs.

Hi to everyone and 'come on Wales!' xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Evening all,

Just to update you, I've heard from Amanda and got my time for trigger shot this evening. E/C booked for Monday at 11am. Agh scared, nervous but excited. Off to get some rest as feel so full and swollen and so tired. Hope you all have had a lovely day.

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

just to say, Good luck with EC tomorrow Sarah411


----------



## Becca1507

Good luck for Monday Sarah xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you SoneaSze, hoping stimming is going well.

Thanks Becca, how you feeling now. Hope you got a little sleep.

Sarah xx


----------



## Redkay75

Sarah - congrats on the scan glad everything thing is growing well, good luck with trigger tonight and EC on Monday I'll be watching for your news!

Becca - ET sounded traumatic but the little soul is in there were it should be so it's worth it in the end, enjoy being PUPO talk to it, like plants theres no proof but I'm sure it helps even if just you (although try not to do it in public or they might cart you away!)   Cramping sounds like a good sign.

Dwrgi - I'm not sure about all the science bit with follie growth but on my first OE tx I had 10 follies and 6 eggs, 5 of which were mature and on my 2nd OE tx I had 10 follies and 11 eggs (yes 11, not sure how that happened) 9 of which were mature! EC on Monday so very exciting, how did the Pregnyl go? and how is Ruby she up the duff, how long before you know?

MrsT - MEN-STRU-ATE   RA RA RA  MEN-STRU-ATE  RA RA RA  MEN-STRU-ATE  RA RA RA  MEN-STRU-ATE  RA RA RA  MEN-STRU-ATE  RA RA RA  MEN-STRU-ATE RA RA RA  MEN-STRU-ATE   RA RA RA  MEN-STRU-ATE  RA RA RA  MEN-STRU-ATE 

Squelch - I did wonder whether I would see you, Sarah or Dwrgi there as I knew you were all in, I remembered your brown long bobbed hair and grey cardigan ugg boots for reference just in case though!   I think we need to employ a recognition system maybe the leather jackets, tatoos or an orange flower in the lapel so that we can approach each other! although we will all look like loons sitting there waving our orange flowers around furiously trying to catch poor oblivious women's attention!   Good luck for EC on Monday, it sure is going to be a busy week down in LLantrisant!  LL will be working his fingers to the bone!

Bexy - You changed your name and it threw me for a while there   I know what you mean with the needles, I went home with one in my head before, mine have drawn blood at times I suppose it depends on whether they catch a nerve or blood vessel under the skin.

** - you made me cry, although thats not too hard at the mo!   I also want a bacon sandwich but as a vegi I'm wanting a FACON one! 

PP - All my best wishes, love and hugs! 

Jo - I have everything crossed for tomorrow's scan for you  

WBW + BBoo - Hows you ladies?

Soneasze - I already have Orange hair so I am so there for the 'Orange ladies' although strangely orange isn't really my colour !  Andy and I always have a cuppa when we visit, he says to get our monies worth, best biccies are the crunchy shortbread thins with chewy honey toffee bits mmmmmmmm when they are there you know you've hit the jackpot!

Ravan - How's you lovely lady? Have you rocked out yet, head banged, donned skin tight, stonewash jeans and a ripped t-shirt and bounce to glam rock yet I hear it's the done thing for your tx!  

Silver - Big love lady  

Helen - EC Tuesday How exciting this week we're gonna have to keep on our toes to keep up on here! Best of luck!  

AFM - well still bleeding  on and off (mostly off) after talking to people my S-I-L and Mother both bled for a few months on and off, it seems to be really cmmon so I'm a lot more relaxed about it now. For those HCG watchers my level on 4w2d was 571 and 5w3d was ...18,623 Anna was laughing when she told me I think that might have told us about the 2 even without a scan. Another scan on Monday (free with NHS EPAU) to double check all is well.

K x


----------



## Sarah411

Redkay, I think an orange flower would be fab for us all to wear instead of us eyeing everyone up in the waiting room wondering who's who. Lol

I'm so pleased about your scan and things are looking up for you.bet you are on cloud 99 not 9 lol

I know what you mean about the follicles last time I had 6 follicles and 9 eggs weird! I have more this time so hoping to get into double figures.

Take it easy and look forward to your updates.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls

Sooooooper soooooper quickie but wanted to say hi to everyone!  

Red-I CANNOT believe those numbers!!!!!  OMG-those two are strong and want to hang around!!  You must be delighted!  I am soooooo pleased for you!!  I defo think we ned some recognition clues-maybe we all ask for an orange flavoured herbal tea  IDK!  Who knows how many eggs they'll get at EC, it's all so random, isn't it?    For me and my last cycle, I thought it would be a breeze-12 follies and a dream stimms experience.  And 2 eggs were retrieved!  I was absolutely distraught.  So, I cannot get at all excited and am just hoping that Monday brings more eggs than last year.  FX!!  xxx  

Sarah-how you feeling hun?  Excited?  Your trigger must be quite late tonight?  Sending you huge hugs and know that things will be good for you on Monday!  Hang on in there and get as much rest as you can tonight and tomorrow, thinking of you, Axxxxx

Sonea-I have had four (maybe even 5) acupuncturists and Jackie is by far the most rough.  But, she also gets good results (and judging by her car she is a very popular professional!).  Hang on in there, she knows what she is doing...  xx

Hi to everybody!  Will write more personals tomorrow..  

Amanda rang and said I need to trigger tonight at 10.30 and to be at clinic by 9.45am on Monday morning (Sarah, at least I know what you look like so I can say hello without being afraid of making a real ******* of myself if it's not you!!).  She also said to take another suprecur and menopur today, and nothing tomorrow.  Can't remember if I did this last year, thought I only did trigger, but I could be wrong. ....  Yikey mikey.....  Anyway, stooooooopod question, I stick pregnyl in my belly don't I, just like other injections  I get so stressed about these things.....  

Love to you all and hope you're having a great night, (am sure ** will be buying broken things on ebay!!!).

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Wow wee its all happening here. So sorry I can't keep up, kinda busy atm but always reading and good luck to tghe triggerers tonight- is triggerer actually a word hehe


----------



## Sarah411

Hi Dwrgi, yeah feeling excited but also nervous. How you feeling Hun? Trigger is at 11.45 so I've set my alarm incase I fall asleep he he. Yeah know what you mean about not knowing who people are. Say hello! Monday if you see me. Had to also take Supracur and Menopur tonight and nothing tomorrow. Pregnyl is in belly I'm on same not looking forward to mixing it though I get nervous. Lol

Good luck hunnie and have a good sleep.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

wow its all go here! 

Dwrgi (yes in your belly lol)and Sarah I am thinking of you both for your final jabs and e/c on monday!

Becca how are you doing?

Mrs T anything yet?

JK good luck for monday hoping and praying that scan goes better than good.

Helen not long now!

Red Im with you on the facon,only meat I eat is chicken...and thats only because I craved it while pregnant with Sam   I had an evanescence rock out this time    

Kara Love you  

Hope you ladies and gent are enjoying the weekend.

Nothing to report here apart from cramps,stitches and today a stomach ache,trying to take each day as it comes......I am however very excited about next week! So many e/c to happen and more names for the   list......did I say good luck! Red hope you got plenty of candles


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Soneasze - glad stimming is going well, wow that is some vision in orange you've created there, lol. Like the profile pic too btw

Helen - glad scan went well and you've got your EC date. Nearly there now

Becca - hope you enjoyed your nap, you rest up you've got the perfect excuse. And from what you've said about your hubby he's probably doing a grand job of looking after you 

Bexy - big hugs hon, PM'd you earlier. Ouch on driving home with a needle still in, that's always my fear having acu. 

Sarah & Dwrgi - Monday morning will be here before you know it. Good luck with triggers, and yes - in your belly A, lol

Dwrgi - I'm not sure how the follies/eggs ratio works either - last time I had 10 follies and 18 eggs and still haven't worked out how I smuggled those without anybody noticing!

K - great chanting there! I'll let you know if it works. Glad you're feeling a bit better about the bleeding, it's common in twin pregnancies too isn't it. And wow on those hcg numbers!

Ravan - hope the cramping and stitch feeling is a good sign for you. You're gonna have your hands full keeping that list up to date with so much going on this week. And nope, still nothing here


----------



## helen_26

Hi guys, I spoke to Amanda earlier and EC is deffinately Tuesday Got to arrive by 10.30am.  Take my trigger shot at 11.20 tomorrow night. All seems suddenly so real.

Good luck Dwrgi and Sarah for your trigger shots tonight.

Redkay - Wow!! Those numbers are huge!


----------



## BexyPob

It is I hyper bexy  sorry ladies changed my name as change apparently as good as a rest - without realising it would change it on the old posts too! 

Just a quickie to say good luck to Dwrgi and Sarah for triggers tonight and Helen tomorrow, I'm so excited for you all xx

Red. - wow those hcg's figs are what dreams are made of  

Count me in with the orange flowers for ff members recognition, brill, happy to drink orange tea and eat orange biccies too - should we tango up with the fake tan too to ensure we really do recognise each other? Night night xx


----------



## Redkay75

Dwrgi - do you think it would be weird if we had to go round sniffing each others tea to check?   

Helen - Good luck for trigger tonight! 

Ravan - Evanescence? this time Rock with a message, hmmm Andy said this embie will be a "P*ssy!" I'm shocked and disgusted with him!  
carmps and stitches are very goooooddd!  

Bexy - Fake tan just clashes with my hair! In fact I have the perfect recognition I already HAVE orange hair so anyone say hello if you see me!


----------



## Ravan

Red   Tell Andy to be careful you have 2 in there and could end up in a house full of p*ssy...he could have to hide 3 weeks out of 4 when they are older   
Did have the iron maiden at my andys request though  

Bexy think you'll always be hyper to me


----------



## Redkay75

Ravan -


----------



## adele10495

Redkay- Congratulations as looks like your having twins like I have. I bled upto 13 or 14 weeks when I was carrying my two and they didn't know why. Exciting for your next scan now just take it easy hun x


Ravan- Such fab news that you had two blasts put back and   it all works out for you and you could be carrying twins as well   x


JK1- I wish you well with your scan tomorrow am   for you x


For everyone else on this emotional and physical roller coaster of a ride I wish you all the luck in the world!!     


I had my consent forms off LWC swansea yesterday so that I can transfer my 3 frozen blastocyst embryos to CRGW in llantrisant. Just got to post them tomorrow and I will be collecting the shipper from CRGW friday hopefully and going to LWC waiting for them to place my embryos in shipper and then returning to CRGW with them. I feel so nervous my hubby is booking friday off so is coming with me   . I spoke to Amanda on the phone  thursday eveing she sounded lovely such a soft spoken voice and she isn't worried about my bmi. I see they got an opening evening this month would any of you recommend me and dh going to this before we have fet in june/july? Hope I get a reply off one of you fantastic ladies!! It is such a beautiful day today and that always makes me    x


----------



## SoneaSze

Welcome Adele! The CRGW team are fantastic. Definately worth going to the open evening. Amanda is fab and is always available either by phone or email. A few of the ladies are currently having a fet cycle and i'm sure they'll be along to help you out.


----------



## Becca1507

Morning lovelies

how is everyone doing?

Adele - if you can get to an open evening go.  FIrstly you'll get to have a proper look around and hear just how fantastic the centre is, secondly you'll get to meet lovely Amanda, and the big bonus - you'll get to meet Lucious Lyndon - its worth going just for that 

Sarah, Dwgri - how did triggers go last night?  All set for tomorrow?  Will be thinking of you both and hoping you get loads of eggs     

Helen good luck for your trigger tonight hun and lots of   and   for Tuesday.

Jk - will be thinking of you for scan tomorrow lovely xx

Mrs T - sending lots of vibes your way for af soon.

Red - I really dont understand the HCG figures but they sound bloomin high  - Am just so over the moon for you hun.

Girls - how do you know what your HCG level is?

PP -  

Raven how are you doing hun? Still cramping?

love to everyone else too I haven't mentioned by name

afm - well, its now 3dp5dt (hope i've got that right  - I had 5 day embryo transferred on Thurs is whqt I mean ) am feeling a bit weird to tell you the truth.  had cramping Friday and yesterday and ovaries feel a little sore (which is weird considering I didn't have EC), also yesterday if I stood for long I felt slightly nauseous.  last night woke up about 3am with a weird dull feeling in pelvis region and pain in left side of tummy, this morning no real cramping as such, ovaries still slightly tender, but whenever I eat food is laying really heavy on my stomach and feeling a tiny bit sicky!  Also, after waking at 3am my eyes were really really heavy but I just could not sleep!

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody!  What a beautiful day!  Can't believe it!!  I hope that you are all making the most of the sunshine, and getting some natural vit D on your faces!!  

Becca-hope those are all good signs.  You have a lot on your mind hun, it's no wonder that you can't sleep.  Try and relax and fingers crossed you get good news soon!  Thinking of you, Axxx

Sarah-how did your pregnyl go last night?  Did you fall asleep?  Thinking of you-I wonder if I'll see you tomorrow morning.  I really hope that you get loads of good eggies!  FX for you! xxx

Adele-you couldn't ask for a better set of people than those at CRGW.  They put people in front of profit and will do everything that they can to get you a BFP!  I wouldn't look elsewhere. xx

Bexypob and Red-I'm digging the fake tan out now (well, I would if it wasn't EC tomorrow!).  I shall do some tea sniffing practice today to see if you can get away with sniffing people's tea in the clinic!  I suppose what I was really thinking was to stand near the coffee area, and go "Hmm, I wonder if they have ORANGE tea?" rather than sniffing everybody's cups.  The latter may result in being ejected!!!  (Oooh being manhandled by the LL!!  Suddenly feel very hot and rather sweaty!).  Love to you both!

Mrs T-is she here?  I love your attitude-you are quite right, there is absolutely nothing that you can do (really) so may as well be sanguine about it (sang what?).  Thinking of you! xx

Ravan-I bought the Evanescence CD and only liked that one song that made them famous.  My OH and I were looking at the Reloaded line up for the summer, and that took us back-Lightning Seeds, Wang Chun (!), T'Pau, OMD!  Such a blast from the past!  Anyway, hope that Evanescence has helped your two little embies get all snuggled in!  xxx

Siany-when are you in for tests?  Thinking of you.  Have you done much acupuncture?  Might be worth a shot too.  x

Sqwelch-how are you getting on?  Am sure those follies are coming along nicely.  Not long to go now! xx

**-anything interesting in the FW today? Hope you and your DW are well. 

Jo-am thinking of you for tomorrow, and am sure that you will get good news.  Hang on in there, not long to wait now.  xxx

Helen-did you say EC on Tuesday?  Good luck hun, and sending lots of positive vibes your way!  xxx

Must say, the Pregnyl was a nightmare, or I'm a twit, or both.  Couldn't break one of vials and it ended up smashing (which Lorraine did warn me about), and then I got all mixed up with the needles, and was, at one stage, going to stick the needles only used for gorillas and elephants into myself, but realised my mistake just in time....!!!  Luckily, managed to inject at 10.33 precisely, I'm sure Amanda will let me off three minutes!  So, just waiting now.  Got a bit of personal upkeep to get on with later, and then voila!  Just hope they get more than two eggs, that is my worry  .  

Love to you all and huge fairydust to each and everyone of us on here!          

P.S.  Ruby Roo is still veeeeeeery sleepy.  She and Gwydion took themselves off to bed last night at 7.30pm which is unheard of for them!  Hope it means there are huskybabies in her belly  !  xxxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all. 
Sorry I haven't posted properly recently but I have been keeping track of what's going on. It's really busy at the moment - especially next week. Good luck to everyone.
One week of DR down for me and another to go. All on track at the moment.

Love to all.
Les XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - good to hear you are all set, good luck with the trigger shot tonight

Bexy - try and take it a bit easier in work this week Hun 

K - there's definitely only one of you!

Adele - good luck with the transporting, I never knew you got to do that yourself

Becca - I think felling weird is good? Better than feeling nothing. Fingers crossed they are good signs

Dwrgi - Glad you got there with the trigger. ooh exciting, when will you be able to tell if Ruby is pregnant? Loads of luck tomorrow, I'm sure you'll do well

Sarah - hope your trigger went well and loads of luck to you too

Sqwelch - hope scan goes well and you get your EC booked

Ravan - any signs yet? Won't be long hun

Soneasze - good luck for scan tomorrow

Les - half way through d/r, it'll be here before you know it 

PP - thinking of you 

Hope everyone else is good and enjoying the nice weather


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all

Wow it certainly is a very busy thread, lots of good news on here though   
I know I am very behind with who is on here and who is where in their tx but to all who are waiting for ec, et, to start stimms or waiting for OTD I wish you all the   

Raven - I have everything crossed for you, didnt realise you had started the fet. Gosh I am so behind with everyone. How are you feeling? I hope you are getting all the good symptoms
Mrs T -How are you doing?  hope the witch has arrived for you. Got my fingers crossed that she turns up very soon for you and that you can start the next leg of your journey.
Well I have been to the GP to get some blood test done as AF if more that a little erratic ATM. Thought I would have been on day 1 and had FSH and LH done (plus others) but AF has not arrived yet (4 days later). Hope there is nothing up with my hormones as I dont want anything to affect our next tx.
I called the clinic and they are awaiting the next import of eggs and when they are in they will call us to go and do the paperwork and have our planning apt. Time is flying now.

Hope you have all had a good weekend and wishing everyone a very good week


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, ah bless I must admit the Pregnyl had me in a state too. Worst thing ever. Started drifting last night but was awake when 11:45 came had to wake DH up. Just want tomorrow here now I never wish the weekends away but I am this week. Be nice to bump into you tomorrow.good luck to you and hope you get nice juicy eggs. Lots of luck    

Mrs T thank you so much.

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

Well what a beautiful day!
Jo thinking of you hon and hope you get some wonderful news tomorrow   xx

Dwrgi well done on getting the jab done, I was exactly the same, foxes me every time.  Hope you got your personal tidy up complete...still fantasising about getting thrown out by LL, phwoar that is a hell of a plan  Massive good luck tomorrow xx

Sarah massive good luck to you too hon, I never sleep the night before but just think you'll have  the best ever nap tomorrow  xx

Helen good luck for trigger - remember don't use the massive needle, ouch! Xx

Becca all sounding good chick...certainly sounds as though there is a lot going on in there! Won't be long until you can poas xx

Sugar hope the blood tests answer your questions, can't believe how fast it's all happening now.  Did the clinic give you an idea when the eggs might be in, sooooo exciting  xx

Adele I didn't think you transported them yourself either, how exciting...do you think they'll give you a blue light for the car too...that would be brill.  Good luck xx

Sqwelch and Sonea good luck both for your scans, not long now whooo

Ravan not long for you either sounds as though you've got lots going on too, I have a feeling that the crgw positivity is going carry on  I luuuuuurve evanescence the only rock music I like, good embryo welcoming party choice I think  xx

Mrs lovely orange t, how you doing hon? Hopefully chilling. Gosh yes I can't wait for next week, so many wonderful work treats in store I don't know how I will keep myself from exploding, not! good luck with work too chick, do not over do it   loads of love xx


----------



## Flash123

Wow ladies (& gentleman  ) you are such a chatty, busy lots. 
I am so rubbish with personals  so I am gong to just send all of you lots and lots and jelly tots of babydust. 

I hope you dont mind me popping up on this board as well as the ivf wales board as i am sort of a crgw step child  Hopefully I will be seeing some of you at the clinic. I am doing a medicated fet at ivf Wales and once again supporting it with immunes at crgw. Et is provisionally booked for the end of the wk beg march 26th and intralipids are booked for Friday 23rd march.  I had a baseline scan last week but the prostap hadn't downregged me enough so I have another tomorrow to check that everything is working as it should.

Luv and dust to you all xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you Elizabeth, and I hope you have some luck soon.  You have been waiting for far too long, 
Axxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Wanted to ask about the star jumps?  Should everybody do them or NOT?!!!  Just wondered how the heck I'd get the energy to do the star jumps tomorrow morning!  

Any help, gratefully received.  Getting loads of EWCM tonight (sorry for TMI) -hope I don't OV before EC!  

What a completely selfish post!  I am sorry girls.  Normal service will be resumed shortly.  Over and out.


----------



## SoneaSze

Just a quick one to wish Dwrgi and Sarah all the best with their ECs tomorrow and Dwrgi, I think the EWCM is normal just after trigger

a little anxious about tomorrow myself. Got a growth scan to see the follies. Worried that i might not have enough.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - I think I started the star jumping many moons ago because on scans they sometimes struggle to get my left ovary because it's high. Umesh recommended I do 10 just before EC. Don't know if they've had a problem reaching your ovaries but it won't hurt to do them. I'm sure you can muster up the energy for 10   

I suggest you do it in your room though, I had to do it in the little room adjoining the theatre, not a pretty sight in a nightie and no bra   

Sarah - you should do them too, better safe than sorry

Sugar - good to hear from you 

Liz - if my AF ever turns up I shouldn't be far behind you for FET

Bexy - I love your lectures, shows how much you care


----------



## kara76

Good luck dw and sarah . Hope ec goes well


----------



## Redkay75

Dwrgi and Sarah, good luck for tomorrow       

Son - good luck for scan tomorrow

Jo -


----------



## lillsbills

Jo - Crossing everything thing for you .....you and Kev deserve a break, I pray tomorrow gives you one..


----------



## Ravan

just popping on to wish Sarah and Dwrdi the best of luck for tomorrow.

Good luck for scan tomorrow Son

Sugar good to hear your moving ahead now,exciting!

Going to be a busy week eh!

Becca how you feeling?

Not much to report here,just going with the flow.....yeah right


----------



## Ravan

forgot to say JK got everything crossed for you  

Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet March
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March
Penelope OTD 10th March 
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 14th) 
Becca Otd 21st March


----------



## helen_26

Good luck to Sarah and Dwrgi for tomorrow.

Soneasze - good luck for your scan hun.

Jk- thinking of you hun. Got everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone has had a lovely sunny sunday.

Afm - feeling really tired and a bit sicky tonight. Hoping I can stay awake to do my trigger shot at 11.20, but have set my alarm just incase I drift off.


----------



## adele10495

Thanks all for your replies! I loved the comment do you think they will give me a blue flashing light to transport embryos to crgw   . I am going to ring the clinic tomorrow to ask if we can attend the open evening! Goodluck to everyone having ec 2morro and scans. xx


----------



## Siany

Good luck to Dwrgi and Sarah for EC tomorrow. x Dwrgi, I'll probably haave another session of acu in the Easter hols but will try locally.

Son, hope your scan goes well and that you have lots of growth.

Redkay, hope you are taking it easy.

Adele, I hope everything goes smoothly with the transfer.

Ravan and Becca, hope you are taking it easy and surviving the 2ww.

Mrs T, hope AF shows up soon and that you can get going.  

Elizabeth.  Welcome and good luck with your FET.

Bexy, how are you doing?  

Hi Sugar, how are you?

PP, thinking of you. x

Betty, WBW how are you finding the 3WW?

Les, half way there!  

Sqwelch, hope you have some good news re follies. 

Helen, good luck with the trigger tonight.

Jen, which protocol are you on?

**,  enjoy the bacon butties!

Jo, I will be thinking of you and Kev and hope that you have the good news you deserve.      

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you everyone for your good luck wishes.

All the best Jo for your scan got everything crossed for you.

Mrs T I also have a very high left ovary so last time had to do I think it was 20-30 jumps not the greatest look in a nightie and slippers lol. Will be doing the same tomorrow.

Will up date you all tomorrow when it's all done. Goodnight everyone.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Good luck Helen


----------



## michelle.v

Good Evening   

Dwrgi and Sarah, all the best for your EC's tomorrow hope you get loads of eggs!

Jo, will be crossing everything and hoping that you get good news tomorrow          

Adele, good luck with the transporting, thats a long round trip you will be doing, do you live in Swansea?  Will be about 3 hours driving!!

Helen - good luck with the trigger, that will be the last one you will have to do    

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed people, its really hard to keep up!  The Star Jumps sound hilarious!  Really looking forward to those    My left ovary is high too - how strange maybe there is a pattern here   

Redkay - brilliant news hun, I bled for the first few weeks, it is a worrying time, especially when we all symptom spot, thank god for early scans otherwise we would all go   .  Put your feet up and don't do anything heavy - let those two settle into their new home   .

I had my letter from the clinic yest, I am seeing someone called S Watermeyer, have any of you seen him or are you all with Amanda?

Hope you all have a Happy Monday!!  Catch up tomorrowxxx


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one from me, good luck to sarah and amanda  for tod, helen hope the trigger went well x


----------



## Flash123

Good luck Sarah, Amanda and jo. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone - still half asleep.
Xx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Just a quick post to say good luck to those visiting the clinic today. I have my fingers crossed for you. I'm popping in today for a scan to see how I'm responding to drugs so may have to pick up an orange flower before my visit!! Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you everybody for your good lucks, you are all absolutely brilliant!!    

Sarah-I have been thinking of you loads and wndering how you're getting on!  Good luck today and I'm sure it will go well for you.  I think I'll be in theatre when you arrive, but hopefully we'll get  the chance to say hello.  My partner's car is the brightest yellow you can imagine (the fourth emergency vehicle we call it), so if you see it in the car park, we're there.  

Sonea-good luck with the scan today, and Mrs Cookiemoo too!  An orange flower sounds cool.  Wish I could bring my orange dog-she'd cause loads of chaos but would be worth it for entertainment value!  

Helen-how was the trigger?  Hope it went well! xx

Jo-have been thinking about you loads.  How do you feel hun?  I am sure that today you will find out that everything is okay so hang on there.  Good luck, Axxx

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies 

Dwgri and Sarah good luck ladies - will be thinking of you.          

girls I am really really sorry for the 'me' post but am starting to worry now.  I know its only 4 days since transfer but I am feeling slightly nauseous, keep having hot flushes, am feeling very emotional this morning and have that dull ache on and off that you get just before AF is due.  Cramping has stopped now too just the dull ache.  I was walking round Asda this morning grabbing milk etc for work and could have cried my eyes out.

Help!!!!!

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Becca-they all sound like early pregnancy symptoms too.  Hang on in there-don't go ahead of worry hun!


----------



## Becca1507

thank you lovely - sorry for the 'me post'. Today is yours and Sarahs day, hoping for fab results      xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Dwrgi and Sarah wishing you both the very best of luck for EC today.

SoneaSze good luck with the follie growth scan.

Jk1 good luck with the scan today I hope everything is ok.

Mrscookiemoo how are you finding the iui? Just wondered how many scans are you having? Also are you able to have scans really early? I was hoping to fit mine in before work as my boss isn’t very accommodating.

Becca1507 really hope you are having pregnancy symptoms.

AFM nothing much ov has just passed so now in the 2ww hoping for a miracle BFP or counting down to the start of IUI.  Can I ask did any of you feel different the month you had your HSG? My stomach feels really funny, not a cramp as such but just feels like things are happening in my stomach – its weird I can’t explain! x


----------



## Jen.80

Good luck to everyone visiting the clinic today for scans, EC etc I hope all goes well for you all  

Siany & Hyperbexy thank you for your messages. I’m not sure what protocol I will be on as it hasn’t been mentioned. I’m hoping it will be short as it was 4 weeks when I had ICSI at the BCRM. 

Hyberbexy I didn’t realise you had previous treatment at the BCRM & it’s funny you should comment on their lack of personal service. We changed clinics as we unfortunately had a bad experience there & even considered foregoing our free cycle just so we could leave. They just made too many mistakes. So far CRGW have been brilliant & such a friendly atmosphere


----------



## jk1

Hi all, it wasn't good news for me today, I am coming off the meds today and Amanda said I will miscarry over the next couple of weeks.  We are devastated.

Ravan - could you put me back on the list for icsi in may/June xx

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## Helen85

Couldn't be more gutted for u jo !!!! life just really isn't fair . Sending u and dh millions of hugs xxxx


----------



## Ravan

JK utterly gutted for you,I have no words,so upsetting.Sending massive hugs to both you and your hubby    so so sorry.


----------



## Becca1507

JK -       xxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Jo, life is such a [email protected]"ch, it's just so very very unfair ..  
To say take care seems so inadequate, thinking of you both x


----------



## josiejo

Jo I am so sorry. There is really nothing I can say that will help. Thinking of you loads     


I am hoping to join all you lovely and slightly mad girls very soon. We were given the chance to try donor iui on the NHS at IVF Wales but we have decided that we cannot wait the length of time we have now been told we have to wait. So after Easter we are going to book a consultation with the hope to start in May/June/July time. I will try to keep up with you all but think I may just be reading until we have our appointment.


----------



## Danni162

JK - really sorry to hear your bad news - sending you lots of hugs  
Good luck to Dwrgi and Sarah for EC today 
Sarah hope the trigger went well last night.
Adele good luck with the transporting hope all goes well 
Hope everyone is doing well in the 2WW must be so hard not to test early or symptom spot. 

Me  - First injection to down regg yesturday was so proud of myself as I did it myself! I dont like injections - wont even go to the dentist for a filling they have to put me to sleep. 

Good luck to everyone - too many names to mention now lol


----------



## kara76

Jo I am so very sorry. Big hugs hun


----------



## Love2BaMum

Just wanted to say Jk1 so sorry to hear your news   x


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh Jo, I am so sorry, it is just so unfair...  I hope that you are taking good care of yourself and Andy, and allow yourself to grieve, to shout, to cry, to throw thinsg and kick things.....  Wish I was there to give you a big cwtch.  Where is the logic?


----------



## Dwrgi

Just got in from EC.  We had eight eggs, so am very pleased with that.  Don't know anything about size and quality, I just hope the LL is busy injecting OH's sperm as we speak.  (That sounds dodgy, but YKWIM).  

Sarah-I said hello to your hubby.  I hope he passed on my greetings.  Hope you're okay hun?  You did well too!  xxxx

I have just passed a huge blood clot, exactly like liver.  Three big globules of liver stuck together.  Is this normal??  

Anyway, going back to bed now so will check in again later.  

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

dwgri - fab news on the eggies hun - good luck for your first call.

Not sure about the clot though - call Amanda hun just to check.  I'm sure its nothing to worry about probably just where you've been poked around but best to be on the safe side hun xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Becca, Amanda will call later and I'll ask her then.  How are you feeling this afternoon?  I think they're all positve signs!  

Somebody was asking about S Watermeyer-he did my EC with Amanda assisting.  He works in the Royal Glam and obviously doing private work for CRGW, and is LOVELY!  

Over and out, defo sleep now!  xx


----------



## Becca1507

rest up hun .  

i'm not doing too bad.  Been having waves of nausea this morning though and really didn't want  my lunch (ate it though as thouhght I should), still getting the odd dull ache but it soon goes.  I am just feeling quite tired now, and have headache.  hoping they are all positive signs      

Let us know what Amanda says x


----------



## Ravan

Well done dwrgi! rest up now and ahve a good sleep   


Becca I have headaches too,dont you just love the 2ww


----------



## Sarah411

Jo, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I am thinking of you and your DH. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah411

Just got back from E/C had 6 in total will know more later when Lyndon rings to confirm maturity and condition.

Feeling sore, tired and feel sicky so going to bed to rest up.

Dwrgi, well done on yours that's great. DH did say he seen you and passed on your greetings. Hope you feeling ok.

Can I just say that Sean Watermeyer is wonderful it's the 2nd of my e/c he's done and have been great. He is such a lovely man and has a great bedside manner.

Off for a sleep now, catch you all later.

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Amanda and sarah, yay on your ec's ladies, sounds like you both did really well! X x x


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Jo, and so kind of you to be thinking of us, when you're going through so much yourself.  You are ace!  

Ellie (I think) rang from embryology lab (where's the LL) and said that 6 were mature and they normally hope for 60% fertilization, so are expecting four to have fertilized overnight   .  Although she did go on to say they were mindful of what happened last year (i.e. zero fertilization) so feel a bit down again.  Think it's the drugs!  

Love to you all, Axxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you Jo and ditto to what Dwrgi said.

Dwrgi that's good news here's to lots of   for those to fertilise. I'm sure you will be fine. Lyndon is there as he came to speak to us earlier I think he's working on ours. Sorry to steal him away. Lol

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Sarah well done to you too! Brilliant news


----------



## Sarah411

Just heard from Lyndon and all 6 eggs were mature they have been injected and left for mother nature over night. Fertilise please fertilise     

Sarah xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Jo, Just wanted to let you know I'm really thinking of you. Life can be so horribly unfair. I know nothing I can say will comfort so just sending you a massive hug xxxxx    

Sarah and Dwrgi- congrats both on your great numbers, plenty to fertilise! Really hope you both get more good news in next couple of days  

Sorry for lack of personals to everyone, struggling to keep up with all the chatting but know I'm thinking of you all.  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Flash123

Sarah and dwrgi well done. Fab news.

Jo - no word can express how I feel about this  whole infertility c**p. it is just such ****** sometimes. Sending you lots of hugs.

Mrs t - no luck for our fet this month. Treatment cancelled today  so i wont be your cycle buddy. I haven't responded enough to the 3 months of  prostap. Gutted. 

Xxx


----------



## helen_26

Jo - So sorry hun. Sendinh lots of hugs your way.

Dwrgi/Sarah - Sounding really good ladies. Now go and rest up xx

Squelch - How are you? any news?

Elizabeth -  So sorry you fet got cancelled. What is the plan now?

Hiya everyone else, hope you are doing ok?

AFM - Trigger shot went really well last night and I managed to stay awake. Feeling really sick today though, but remember feeling like this on my first cycle. Finished work now until 22nd so I can just go with the fow for now. Starting to get nervous now about tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - you know my thoughts, there really are no words but I'm here for you, anytime lovely xxxxx

Helen - good luck for tomorrow? It's natural to be nervous.

Sarah & Dwrgi - well done both, good luck for your calls in the morning. Hope you aren't kept waiting too long

Dwrgi - what did Amanda say about the clot? 

Becca - sorry you aren't feeling very well, I hope it's a good sign

JosieJo - lovely to see you here

Danni - well done on your injection, you are on the way now and it definitely gets easier

Liz - so sorry to hear your cycle has been postponed? What's the plan now. 

Ravan - another day close Hun

Bexy - hope you've had a better day 

Hope everyone else is ok, still no AF but going in for scan tomorrow anyway to see whats happening


----------



## Becca1507

good luck for tomorrow Helen    xxx


----------



## les0090

Jo - so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.  

Sarah and Dwrgi - well done on today and good luck for good fertilisation results.  

I had Sean for my hysteroscopy and I agree he is lovely.

XX


----------



## Welsh Flower

Elisabeth123- really sorry to hear fet cancelled. Must be very disappointing  What are the next steps?

Helen- all the best for tomorrow. One step closer x

xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - I don't know what to say, my heart goes out to you and Kev.    

Dwrgi and Sarah - glad EC went well for both of you I hope fertilisation follows suit and you get great calls tomorrow morning! 

Becca - fingers crossed it all sounds good!

Helen - good luck tomorrow! 

Love to everyone


K x


----------



## adele10495

JO big    hun thinking of you I remember oh so well when I had a silent miscarriage at 10 weeks so pm me on here or ******** if you want to talk hun  . xx 


Congratulations on the egg collections ladies!!


I am feeling really low this week   . Put on 6lb in weight due to stress and not feeling myself! Feel so disappointed in myself as was doing well with weightloss. I hate my body   . Hope everyone else is doing ok? xx


----------



## Ravan

Elizabeth sorry to hear your fet was cancelled,big massive     

Dwrgi and Sarah,good luck with the calls tomorrow

Helen,good luck will be thinking of you

Mrs T hope it goes well tomorrow and Amanda can help your a/f to start  

Becca,have you gone mad yet?

Danni well done,it will be easy for you now

Adele,tomorrow will be better!    

evening girlies and **,hugs all round   

Think I should write the list out and tape it to my screen,I always forget to mention loads of people.....but I do think of you all


----------



## Vixxx

Jo - so sorry to hear your news   .  Thinking of you both and sending big     .

Michelle - I second what everyone else is saying about Sean.  He delivered my twins (from CRGW FET) and is lovely and very good!

Good luck to Ravan and everyone else - some I know, some I don't!


----------



## BexyPob

Jo well I really don't know what to say chick there are no words, I was really hoping for you today.  Just know I am thinking of you and if you ever want a chat you know where I am, love to you both xxx

Dwrgi well done, you must be chuffed  did Amanda get back to you about the clot.  Take it easy now and good luck for phone call in the morning. 

Sarah wonderful news for you too, hope you've had a good rest and good luck or that call in the morning.

Jen sounds as though you had a similar experience to me, my last et there was so awful I imagine the embryo never stood a chance, we knew before we left the clinic it had failed.  You will be so pleased you made the move to crgw. Good luck with tx.

Liz I'm so sorry that tx has been cancelled, you must be so frustrated. Hopefully you'll be back on the road very soon. 

Helen good luck for tomorrow, it'll go brilliantly! 

Ravan not long honey  

Becca hope you're doing okay and not going too mad with the wait.

Danni whoooo hooo on your first injection, how proud do you feel? It's a huge step and you should be pleased with yourself, be much easier now on. 

Adele   sorry you're down, raver is right tomorrow will be better  

Mrs lovely t


----------



## Redkay75

Adele - don't worry about the weight gain, as the ladies on here have heard I can pooh that out in one session!   you know what it's like swings and roundabouts with weight loss and can be affected by so many othere things, it's over time that matters and you are doing brilliantly, keep goign lovely!


----------



## adele10495

Thanks all just one of them weeks I think. Plus twins aint well either! Going to go to bed in a min as I know I will have a restless night with my daughter as she is full up of a cold etc. Catch u all 2morro xx


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you all for your kind wishes you are all amazing.

Just nervous waiting for the call tomorrow. Fx.

Redkay yay that's great news.

Helen good luck for tomorrow.  

Mrs T hope scan goes well tomorrow fx for you  

Hope everyone else is ok sorry for not too many personals but back to sleep for me.

Goodnight

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Just wanted to say JK you're in my thoughts. So sorry to hear your news. Xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

JK, massive cwtch to you. I am so sorry.


----------



## SoneaSze

Helen, good luck with EC tomorrow, chick. 

Dwrgi and Sarah, good luck with fertilisation. FERTILISE WELL EGGS! 

It sure was busy upstairs in the clinic this afternoon. My 1st scan since baseline last week was with Amanda. She measured about 8 good sized follies. There are more but she didn't measured today. Again my left ovary is a bit high too so star jumps will be needed. I am due back there on Friday for another scan. Jackie the acupuncturist though is fully booked on Friday booo! 

GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW FOLLIES GROW! GROW!


----------



## Siany

Jo, devastating news.   to you both.

Dwrgi and Sarah,  hope there is lots of action in the lab tonight.  I will be waiting for your news in the morning.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for the phone call.

Helen, good luck for tomorrow.

Mrs T, hope your scan shows that AF is on her way.

Liz, sorry your treatment has been cancelled.

Son, good to hear that you have good size follies.


----------



## Dwrgi

Helen- good luck with EC today! Am sure it will go well for you! X
Son-glad scan went well. Poo about Jackie availability on Friday- did u ask her to call if she has cancallation? X
Amanda rang-blood was congealed blood from top of vagina after EC as they hit a vessel during procedure. Phew.  Am so nervous about tomorrow, just can't sleep. Don't know how people cope with all this waiting and not knowing. Think you're all brilliant and strong ladied (and men!).
More personals later when Im on my laptop!
P.S. Good luck Sarah for your call too. Expect a miracle, as Emma Cannon says! X


----------



## jk1

Thank you for all your kind words ladies, if I'm honest I don't really know how to cope with this, I only know how to deal with bfn's   kev has gone to work this morning but is coming to work fron home late morning and am hoping mny mnum can take a couple of days off this week as I just don't want to be on my own at the moment.

Good luck sarah and amanda for your calls today and good luck for your ec helen x x


----------



## kara76

Dw and sarah good luck with the calls

Helen loads of luck ec

Jk I so feel for u, I have been where u are now. Sent home in total limbo waiting for something u don't want to happen so please know that althrough u feel alone and I know u will, that your not. Dealing with you very sad situation is gona have to be day by day, minute by minute, cry when you need to and be as angry as you like cause it really isn't fair. I'm here for u anytime. Hugs


----------



## Becca1507

jk       dont know what to say lovely - am thinking of you

Dwgri - you're an early bird hun!!!!

How is everyone else today?

Haven't got time to check back on all posts as am in work but will make it my mission to catch up at lunch time.

dwgri, Sarah     for phone call

Helen - good luck


----------



## lillsbills

Jo - pm'd you..
Ravan - how you doing lady? Perhaps we should all call you Rocker Raven, but then where would the bonkers bit fit in..lol!
Mrs T - There was a spread in the mail yesterday saying that Tangerine Orange was the in colour.. I think we could claim we started that trend...

Everyone else, good luck for today, may all your phone calls be ones filled with good news.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I've text you Hun. Kara has given you great advice, it's natural to feel lost xxx

Adele - hope you're feeling better today

Ravan - another day closer..

Becca - hope you are feeling well today (or actually maybe not if that's a good sign!)

Bexy - thanks for the spin!

Soneasze - well done on scan, that chanting will do the trick by Friday I'm sure

Lills - lol, definitely

Helen - thinking of you

Dwrgi & Sarah - hope you've not got much longer to wait for your call, fx

Morning everyone else


----------



## Sarah411

Morning,

Just got the call and out of the 6 eggs only 2 fertilised, but at least we got some and we are very grateful. E/T will be tomorrow as they are better going in than waiting in the lab for a day or two. Fingers crossed this will be our time.

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Sarah - they will be the ones, I'm sure of it! Good luck for et tmrw, are you having both put back? X x x


----------



## Sarah411

Jo, been thinking of you both, I know what you are going through Hun same happened last year on our 1st icsi. I won't lie it is hard and my heart goes out to you. I understand you don't want to be on your own and it's good you have a support network around you. Take each day at a time. 

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

Sarah I know u will feel deflated- I did when I got 2 embryos from 6 eggs. We ended up with a day 2 et and really wanted blast yet one of my little day 2 embryos is sat in front of me on her potty so it really can happen hun. Day 2 embryos work well for me and will for u. Keep your chin up


----------



## Sarah411

Thanks Jo, yes having both put back. So nice for your kind words especially at a tough time your having.

Kara that made me laugh about yours sat on potty. Thanks Hun fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Jo, I am so very sorry hun and can only imagine what you are going through, after everything you have gone through. Kara is so right, it is one day at a time, and you have to do what your soul tells you you need to do.  Eat your bodyweight in chocolate, watch weepie films, kick the furniture, scream in an open place pretending you've lost your dog, but be kind to yourself.  You couldn't have done any more, and it's just Mother Nature being a complete brach.  It is so unfair, with no logic to it whatsoever.  I know that you WILL get your bb, I just feel it, but for now, that is no consolation, so come on here and vent as much as you need to, as we are here to support you.  Sending you BIG    . xxx

Sarah-that is good news, and I agree with what Kara says, it only needs one good egg, so hang on in there hun.  The best place for them is inside you, and I'm sure they will burrow in and not want to let go.  Trust your body and trust what will happen-expect a miracle is what Emma cannon says (she of 'Baby Making Bible') and I love it because aren't all babies miracles, so why can't we have one too?  No reason at all!  Good luck for tomorrow, and take it very easy today, after all you've had an operation!  Lots of rest and relaxation, Axxx

How are you feeling today Becca-hope those pg symptoms are still there!!!  When's your OTD?  Thinking of you, Axxx

Son-hope those follies are growing, growing, growing!!  xxx

Helen-am thinking of you, Axx

Mrs T-any sign of Her?     xxx

Raver, how are you?  Hope the two have got nice and truly snuggled in.  Not long to go now, Axxx

Sqwelch, how are you getting on?  I've been thinking of you, remember about the wise tortoise, slow and steady wins the race ! xx

Hi Kara, lills, Les, Mrs Cookie Moo, Silver, Emnige, Adele, Vixx, Bexy-thank you all for your thoughts.  Each and every one of you is a complete lifesaver, Axxx

Helen (not Ellie-must have been the anaesthetic) rang and 4 eggs fertilised (almost 5 she said).  Provisionally booked for CD3 transfer on Thursday, and hope that all will be okay by then still.  According to Vale Hospital, Jackie has a bereavement and has cancelled today's treatments, selfishly hope she'll be able to see me on Thurs.  Feel bad asking her.  Al is delighted as his stats have improved hugely.  Yikes all round.  

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. Ruby may well be preggers-doesn't want to exercise, sleeping constantly!  Oh, I so hope she is-huskababies!  


Siany,


----------



## kara76

Dw well done on making 4 embryos


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - I got my best results from my worst fert so I'm hoping the same goes for you. Lyndon said to me at the time that it's often the case

Dwrgi - well done, if Jackie can't do the Acu then Pauline may cover her. Here's hoping for human and husky babies!


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry I left you off Siany-just wanted to see how you are. Hope you're okay?  When are your injections? xx


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, that's fantastic news. How you feeling today? I'm with you on not getting much sleep last night I was awake for ages had night sweats feeling ok now I know what's what. Have you got Progynova tablets to take if so when do we start as no-one has mentioned them.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh hun, it is just the pits, isn't it?  So much to worry about!  

I was told by Amanda to start the progyneva today, one three times a day.  I've already had one.  They must have forgotten to tell you, but I'd start them, if I was you.

Fingers crossed now hun, and try and visualise those cells dividing and being back in your womb before you know it!  Read somewhere too, to keep womb warm so put hot water bottle on it (but not AFTER ET!)-encourages the blood to there. 

Thinking of you, Axxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Just spoke to Amanda and said to start Progyneva today glad I mentioned it.

I know I keep wondering what is going on with them. Feel washed out today so going to rest up to feel 100% to accommodate my little embies. Here's to sticky vibes.

Hope your resting Hun.

Sarah xx


----------



## Becca1507

Hello lovelies


Adele - hope you are feeling better today hun   

Liz - how frustrating for you hun,  .  Whats the next step for you now?

Helen - any news lovely  - hope you've had a nice sleep 

Danni - well done on your first injection.  I find it quite alien having to inject myself but once you know what to expect it kinda gets easier every day

Sqwelch - how are you getting on?

Josiejo - welcome and good luck  

Raven - how are you getting on hun?  not long to go now .  Any possible symptoms going on?  any madness 

Mrs T - hope Amanda can help AF on her way

Dwgri - woop woop for your fertilisation hun.  How many will you have transferred?  My OTD is 21 (thanks for asking ) but will probably test on 18th as it will be 10dp5dt so hoping i'd get an accurate result then.  To be honest i'd rather be testing on a weekend too than having to go straight into work after receiving the news either way

Sarah - this time tomorrow hun you could be PUPO 

Soneaze - glad your scan went well.  GROW FOLLIES GROW FOLLIES  

Siany, how are you hun.  Any news?

Hellp to everyone else, JK, Mrs Cookiemoo, **, Red, Kara, Staceyemma, Lils and all those I haven't mentioned by name.  There really are so many people to keep up with now.

afm - yesterday was nauseous on and off during the day (which I also had the day before), really had no appetite at all, had dull aches now and again which went, but then ended up in bed by 8.30 with the wickedest of headaches i've had in a long time.  Today not a huge amount to report, a few dull aches, (actually I woke up in the night and noticed if I lie on my side I get more aches than if i'm on my back so think i'm probably bruised inside from where Amanda was pulling me about), the only other thing i've noticed which could mean anything is that my colleague who smokes came into the office this morning and the smell really made me gag whereas usually I dont notice anything.  Actually saying all of that, as i'm sat here typing I am starting to cramp up again.  Its so frustrating isn't it, all of these symptoms could mean i am actually pregnant, but equally they could mean AF is on her way.  Its no wonder the 2ww sends us all completely bonkers

xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, just got to the hotel. Ec went really well and we got 20 eggs. So going to get some sleep nnw and hope for some good news tomorrow.

Dwrgi - great news on the 4 embies x

Sarah - good luck for tomorrw. I'm sure these will be your lucky 2 x


----------



## Redkay75

Helen - 20 eggs? Bloody Norah! What a bumper crop. 

Sarah & Dwrgi - congrats on the embies, great news such a relief to get to the next stage!

Sarah - good luck tomorrow joining the PUPO club (nutters)!

Love to all k x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - wow, well done! I've just got back from the clinic and Amanda had just come out and I was busting to ask after you, lol. Was looking at the cars in the car park wondering which was yours.  Rest up now, I'm sure tomorrow will bring good news

Afm scan showed I haven't switched off the cycle, I can't even d/r properly, lol. So now got norethisterone to take for a week then go back for scan following a bleed a few days later. Good things come to those who wait...Ravan you can change me to April on your list please Hun.


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sarah.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Redkay







scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 14th) 
Becca Otd 21st March


----------



## Dwrgi

Mrs T, that is just so frustrating but it will be worth it.  Hang on in there!  xxx

Helen-that is amazing!  You deserve a big sleep now, I'm sure you will get good news in the morning! xxx


----------



## kara76

Wow helen that's a lot. Rest up. Well done


----------



## jk1

Helen, that's amazing, well done you!! 

Amanda, well done you too!! X x

Mrs t - grrr, that happened to me too last time, like you say though, good things come to those who wait!

Becca and ravan, how are you pupo ladies. Hope you are both taking it easy x x

Hello to the pg ladies, hope you are all taking it easy too x x

I have come home to nottage for a few days to get away from things, hoping a change of scene and being with my m&d will help me get through, one day at a time x x x x


----------



## Love2BaMum

helen_26 wow fantastic news on the 2 eggs!!!

jk1 I hope being at home will help you through hun x


----------



## SoneaSze

Helen! 20 eggs! That is really amazing! Good luck for tomorrow! FERTILISE EGGS!

sarah & dwrgi Well done on your embryos! GROW EMBRYOS GROW! Good luck with ET when you can nuture them with love.

HELP! The Fear seems to have set in today. I have been very leaky the last couple of days. A few times i've felt like i've wet my knickers and I seem to be leaking water. I am praying that these are not follies bursting. Can thathappen?Has anyone else had this when stimming? I don't feel as bloated as a few days ago either. What if i don't produce enough eggs? What if i can't make good eggs? Eeek, sorry ladies, my pma had deserted me.


----------



## helen_26

Thanks everyone!

Mrs T - ours was the black ford focus parked in the two spaces at the side.

Jo - I hope being at home helps you a little.

Soneasze - I have had exactly the same as you hun right the way through stimms

I spoke to helen earlier and 17 of the eggs were mature and so they were injecting them all.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Been away with work for a couple of days so no internet but I seem to have missed loads.

JK - don't think words are enough     hope being with M&D will help x

Dwrgi - Helen "did" our eggs too and I found her really good, well done on the 4 fertilised

Sarah - good luck for ET tomorrow, hope the 2 settle in nice and tight!

SoneaSze - GROW FOLLIES GROW   

Helen - Wow, 20 eggs, make sure you are rested up now x

Michelle - I had Sean for a scan and EC and I thought he was brilliant too, like the rest of the girls

Mrs T - tx sometimes only seems to involve waiting, hoping April will be the one for you

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Dwrgi

Sonea-this sounds completely normal to me!  And, to my knowledge, I don't think that follicles can burst and leak!!  I think it is natural to think like this, as it is all part of the unknown, and beyond our control, to a certain extent.  I am absolutely positive that those follicles are growing well, and that you will have a great EC.  Hang on in there-not long to go now, Axxxx

BettyBoo-I can't believe how CRGW has grown!  Last summer it was LL (swoon), Amanda and a consultant from the Royal Glamorous, and now there are staff everywhere.  I didn't even know they had more than one embryologist.  All I know is that she sounds realy lovely and caring, and has been very informative and helpful, like everybody else at CRGW.  Hope you're okay? xx

JK-I think that being with your parents will do you the world of good.  I am just outside Bridgend, so if you ever want to meet for coffee and a rant at life, please pm me, I shall be round in a shot.  Hopefully a bit of TLC will make you feel just a little bit better.  Take it each day at a time, and we are all with you, thinking of you, Axxxx

Helen, how are you feeling now?  17 mature is absolutely terrific.  You must be beaming from ear to ear!  Good luck for your morning call, I'm sure you will get good news.  xx

Sarah-how are you feeling tonight?  Still sore?  I feel like I've been kicked in the stomach by a horse!  Hope you're resting up and that your DH is taking good care of you.  Good luck tomorrow!  Will be thinking of you, Axxx

Hi Kara, Mrs T, Ravan, Les, Lills, Mrs CookieM, Siany, Sqwelch, Loopy, Dizzy, Staceyemma, Red, and everybody else on here!  Hope you're all okay tonight, Axxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks helen, bettyboo and dwrgi. This txt cycle is making me doollali. I just worry about the littlest of things leading up to ec and then worry more about other little things after et. Our first icsi resulted in zero fertilisation and i just dread that happening again. We both have decided that this is our 4th and last icsi. I think because of that i want this sooooo much! It's driving me bat**** crazy!


----------



## Sarah411

Helen, thats fantastic news. Good luck for the call in the morning

Dwrgi, not feeling too bad still a little sore but nothing to serious. Yes being waited on hand on foot. Lol hope your ok and resting up.

SoneaSze, I'm sure everything is fine. We all go a bit of doolally during tx I think it's aloud lol. 

Betty, thank you

Jo, a change of scenery will be good for you. Thinking of you Hun. Xx

Hi to Kara, Ravan, les, Lills, Sqwelch,Redkay, Mrs T, Loopy, Dizzy.

Afm feeling a little better still a little sore but other than that not too bad. Have to be at the clinic for 10:15 tomorrow and transfer t 10:30. Excited to be putting them back where the belong.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie 

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow, you should be excited to get them back where they belong and then you can join the madness of the 2ww!

Helen - good luck for your call, hope it comes early

Afm well my period arrived after taking the first tablet, so am waiting to hear from Amanda what will happen now. I never take the easy route, lol


----------



## Sarah411

Mrs T thank you. I will remember your words of wisdom also about the 2ww. Glad af has arrived she sure plays games with you.

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah411

Forgot to ask does anyone know what the Progynova tablets are for as haven't had them before.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - remind me to repost it if you need a lecture! Progynova is additional oestrogen to help the womb lining


----------



## Sarah411

Lol will do Mrs T and feel free to shout at me if I start ranting. 

Ok thanks for that I wasn't quite sure what the were for and forgot to ask Amanda.

Sarah xx


----------



## michelle.v

Good Evening!

Jo      thinking of you both, really hard time hun.  Take time out to grieve, its really important not to bottle things up, let it all out so your ready for the next round     

Helen - 20 eggs    WOW!!  you must be sore hun, fingers crossed they all get it on tonight    

Dwrgi - you must be chuffed!  Another hurdle over    that you get some lovely blasts.

Sarah, I had my 2 embies put back at D2 , one was 6 cell and one 7 cell and my little monkey is bouncing round the living room, so stay positive, day 2's do def work - well done!   

Mrs T - can you believe it!!!  AF really knows how to mess you about hun, you should give her a big telling off and you dont want to see her for a least 9 months   

Thank you for all your comments about Sean, will be meeting him soon, just hoping that we are still in time to be able to egg share, I think I will ring the clinic and talk it over with them first (I am such a worrier!)

TTFN

Michellex


----------



## Siany

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow. x

Dwrgi - a great result.  When is your transfer?

Helen, wow what a bumper crop!

Mrs T, typical!!!!  Let us know what Amanda says.  Hope you can get going now.

Ravan, how are you doing?  Are you testing tomorrow?  If so praying for a BFP for you,  

Redkay, how are you?  Hope you are getting lots of rest.

Michelle, hope you get your answers regarding the egg share.

Betty, how are you?

Son, sending you loads of PMA      

Becca, hope you are feeling better.

Jo, just one day at a time.  xxxxxxx


----------



## Flash123

Fab news on here tonight - busy bees with e/c 's and fertilisations. Hoping you all get the news you are waiting for. 

Jo - sending you massive hugs xxx

Mrs t - looks like we are stalking each other  3 months of prostap have failed to d/r me. My lining is till thick and my ovaries are still active. I have to wait 2weeks to see if I bleed naturally, if not someone will have to do their magic. Frustrating isn't it - my body can't even work properly with all this medication arrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!

Liz xx


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, I am on my phone and off to bed so quick post to let u know I am in for ec on thursday, trigger done and bag packed! Have been so busy that can't catch up but will defo be on late thurs or friday. Blowing all embies positive growing vibes and good luck to cycle buddies for et

Can I ask does ec hurt and are u aware of what is going on?

Catch u soon,

S x


----------



## Sarah411

Sqwelch, good luck for ec. No  it don't hurt they do give you pain relief and a sedatate so you feel quite sleepy so you may drift in and out of sleep. it's quite a nice feeling lol. 

Sarah xx


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Sqwelch

Well done on getting the trigger over with!       That will be the last shot you will have to do!

EC doesnt hurt, you wont remeber a thing, I think you are semi conscious during the ec but the stuff they give you means you dont remember.  Try not to worry, we have all been there and come out the other side, and been and done it again, it really is OK.  Prob will feel a bit sore after and tired.

Good luck, hope you get loads of eggs, let us know how you get on


----------



## Redkay75

All my best for ET Sarah and Dwrgi!

Ravan and Becca hope 2ww is treating you kindly!

Good luck for EC Squelch!  

MrsT - yay for AF!!!!!!

Love to all

K x


----------



## adele10495

Heya All,
              I have the dreaded weigh in today with ww and I have put 3lb on according to my scales. I am sure theirs will show more lol!! I haven't had a great week anyway as twins have been poorly and they are now on antibiotics. I am feeling less down today and I am going to ring LWC swansea today as they should of received my consent forms monday so that I can have my embryos transfered to CRGW. I am hoping to collect them this friday with my hubby as he is allowed that day off work!




I hope all you lovely ladies are keeping well and goodluck to everyone on the 2ww!!


Mrs T- I am glad period has arrived and hope you have a successful FET. Have you got pcos? I have and my periods were regular for ages! I have come off metformin as was making me very ill  . I am hoping for a natural cycle in june or july and am continuing to lose the weight. Going to start my vitamins and aspirin next week and I got appointment with my gp this friday to discuss options for my weight loss.


I have booked a place for the opening evening at CRGW nxt thursday at 630 with hubby. Anyway best get ready for the dreaded weigh in. sending big    to everyone   xx


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone. Lyndon just rang and 14 out of 17 eggs have fertilised. Looking at either friday or sunday for et,but lyndon is hoping for sunday. We are over the moon!!!

I'll check back in with you all later. X


----------



## kara76

Wow helen that's great

Sarah good luck with et today

How's everyone


----------



## jk1

Helen - that amazing news - fingers crossed for Sunday!! xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Fantastic news Helen


----------



## Dwrgi

Sqwelch, good luck for EC tomorrow!  Will be thinking of you!  EC is uncomfortable more than anything else-and you do drift in and out of sleep. You'll be fine, I'm sure!  Not long to go now! xxx

Helen, that is absolutely amazing!  You have done really well, well done!  Hope your OH is treating you like an absolute princess for all your efforts!!  Roll on Sunday!  xxxx

Adele-good luck with weigh-in.  Sounds like a nightmare, but remember how much you have lost in total, and how well you have done!

Mrs T-at last she is here, so that you can get started!  Huge hooray to you, Axxx

Jo-how are you feeling today?  Thinking of you, Axxx

Sarah-am thinking of you!  Snuggle in embies!  xx

Michelle-good idea to speak to the clinic if you have any concerns.  xx

Ravan-hope that AF keeps away!  How are you feeling hun? Am   you have good news, Axxxx

Becca-strong reaction to smells is A SIGN!!!  I have high hopes for you!  xx

How do you girls manage it if you have acupuncture before ET and don't know if it's day 3 or 5?  Also, is pre ET acu as long as usual session?  Does anybody know?  Jackie says she is back in work tomorrow, so can see me, but Helen's not going to ring till 9am.  And ET may not be tomorrow.... It sends me out of my comfort zone as it is The Unknown Quantity!  Always something to worry about! 

Love to you all, Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

Hello lovlies

how is everyone doing?

Mrs T - finally    , Am really pleased you can get things moving again  

Sqwelch - good luck for EC hun.  Like the others said hun you wont remember a thing about it, apparently I slept right through mine.  Will be thinking of you and checking in to see how many eggies you get 

Jo -   

Raven - how are you doing hun?  are you testing tomorrow?  Are you still sane?

Sarah - hope all has gone well today

Dwgri - will be thinking of you - before you know it you will be PUPO

Adele - just keep thinking of the bigger picture hun and how well you have done.  None of us are perfect we all slip up on things, but you just need to give yourself a huge pat on the back for how far you've come 

Red - how is everything with you?

Soneaze - deep breath hun, i'm sure your follies are fine, I belive that in Amanda and the CRGW team we have the best in the business looking after us.  It could just be the drugs that are making things a little more 'lubricated' .  I dont think they can burst.

Michelle, Helen, loopy, mrs Cookiemoo, Siany, Michelle and everyone else     

afm - I am officialy going mad with the 2ww I think.  I was going to be so good this time, but i've been analysing everything and doing the 'google' thing (which I promised myself I wasn't going to do!).  I have no clue whats going on, one minute I think it may have just worked due to enhanced smell, nausea waves etc, but then I start cramping and think AF will be here any second!  We definately drive ourselves crazy i'm sure girls  .  

Hope you all have a good after noon xxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Just got back from the clinic and I'm officially PUPO. Another bit of good news is that after checking again on the other eggs, 2 more have fertilised and are growing well considering they were late  starters. Lyndon will keep checking and as long as they continue to develop they will be frozen. So now I'm PUPO with 2 fantastic looking embies on board 1 4 cell and 1 5 cell.

Congrats Helen on your fertilisation fab news.

How is everyone else today.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

just want to wish everyone good luck with scans e/c and e/t's

Becca I already tested(naughty I know) bfn and spotting,so I think im out....my advice to you....dont test early!! All sounds good with you,all good signs.

Going off line for a few days,but will be updating list as and when it is needed.

Hugs to all


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi.................icsi E/C 12th March
Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 14th) 
Becca Otd 21st March 
Sarah OTD 29th March


----------



## Becca1507

Oh Raven lovely     .  Am thinking of you lovely and sending up lots of     that it might not quite be over for you yet,  spotting isn't necesarrily bad hun, I know you got a bfn but it is early and could still change.

xxxx


----------



## jk1

Sarah - congratulations on being PUPO huni!! fab news about the other embies too xx

Ravan - wow you early tester!!  Hoping that the result changes the nearer you get to your test date xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

thankyou Becca,I will still test on monday but I think I know it hasnt worked.I'm okay though  

JK because it was a natural fet and a/f due today,I was aloud to test so think its pretty accurate.But will do otd to keep clinic happy.Hope your ok


----------



## Becca1507

Just cuddle up with your Sam hun and wait and see - will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Ravan sorry to your news. Sending lots of hugs   and   hoping it will change by Monday. Can you please put me down for OTD 29th March.  Sorry to ask at this time. Xx

Thanks JO, how you doing today hunnie. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Sarah its done...and no apology needed


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah, that's excellent news all round    !  It's brilliant that the clinic kept checking the others, and incredible how science works.  So pleased for you!  Am sure you won't need FET!  Rest up now and DON'T DO A THING! XX

Ravan-so sorry that it's a BFN, but you are still early, so don't give up.  Will be thinking about you and sending you a HUGE squishy hug, Axxx

Becca-hang on in there, try and distract yourself as much as you can!  Difficult, I know.  Big hugs, Axxx


----------



## Sarah411

Thanks Ravan.

Dwrgi, I know everyone at the clinic are amazing and the science is incredible. I'm resting now while DH runs around for a change. Lol. Any news on your et day.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

Sarah great news for you

Ravan hugs babes. I can only imagine how your feeling.


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you Kara. Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan   I hope it was just too early to test.

Sarah411 fab news on being PUPO! x


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, just off to mums for a roast yum! Can you tell me if I need to take anything to clinic? Slippers, dressing gown, nightdress? Also does all makeup have to be removed? I have done nailvarnish but not sure if I should go without makeup in the morning ??

Will be back on later tonight to catch up, gotta leave for CRMW at 6.15am as gotta be there for 7.45am GULP Zzzzzzz ...  

S x


----------



## Sarah411

Sqwelch yes you need nightie,slippers and dressing gown. I was told to remove my makeup (not a good sight)   good luck with everything. 

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck with your EC tomorrow Sqwelch! No make up, no De-odorant, no perfume for EC! You're in good hands.

Mrs T, your AF needs a good lecture!

Raven, sorry and loads of hugs to you, our Rock chick! Stay strong

Sarah, Dwrgi & Helen, congrats on your embryos and good luck with the 2ww! 

Sorry ladies, for my wobble yesterday. It all kind of gets a bit overwelming sometimes. PMA has come crawling back today a little ashamed of itself for desserting me yesterday. Thanks for the re-assurance x


----------



## Dwrgi

Sqwelch!  Good luck for tomorrow!  I can't wait to hear your news!  Try to get some sleep, and FX!!  xxxxx

Sonea-you're entitled a little wobble.  This is a bumpy rollercoaster ride, and even the hardiest disposition is affected by it!  You'll be okay hun, Axxx

Sarah-how are you feeling now lovely?  Bet you're tired.  Hope you're resting and relaxing!  

What do you need to take for ET?  I know they said no strongly smelling perfume, for me (or OH  ), but you can wear make up, etc.  Do I need to take a gown, etc.??  Will find out tomorrow if it's ET day or Sat....  

Hope all you lovely ladies are okay, xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - you know my thoughts hun, I really hope the result changes, there's still plenty of time

Jo - I've left you be today! Hope staying at home is helping a bit. Thinking of you and you know I'm here anytime x

Helen - wow, well done. Sounds really good

Sarah - yay, congrats on being pupo and great news on possible frosties

Bexy - you'd better not be working too hard missus (wagging finger lol) x

Sqwelch - good luck for EC tomorrow. Ive never had any pain during EC and like the other girls said you are in and out with the sedation. Hope you get a good crop

Michelle - hope you get some answers on egg sharing, we all love to plan

Siany - hope your bloods go ok and you get your results soon

Liz - I know what you mean, really hope you get your bleed soon

Adele - hope weigh in goes ok. No, I haven't got Pcos. Sounds like you've got a great plan and I'm sure you'll love the open evening. I must be the only one who hasn't been to one

Dwrgi - I'm sure Jackie will fit you around any other clients, I'm sure that's what she did with me and when I've been in for acu before shes disappeared to see someone else when the needles do their magic

Becca - the 2ww is definitely enough to send you bonkers. Another day closer though

Soneasze - of course you are allowed to wobble, the down days come with the up days so tale each one as they come

Hi everyone else

Afm period is a bit lighter than I would like, gotta go in for a scan Friday to check lining is thin enough and then maybe, just maybe, I can get on with this FET


----------



## Siany

Ravan, so sorry that your test was negative.  Sending you  .

Dwrgi, good luck for ET.  I had a treatment with Jackie a couple of weeks ago and after she had put the needles in she went to do acu for someone having ET.  When she'd taken my needles out, she then went to take them out of the ET patient.  So, if she's in the clinic she'll be able to do you too (she wishes she had more than one bed upstairs as she could then do two patients at a time) and I think it was about half an hour.  Perhaps someone who has had acu at ET can be a bit more accurate!

Helen, fantastic fertilisation result!

Son, glad PMA has put in an appearance today.

Sarah, congratulations on being PUPO.  Lots of TLC for you.  And great that you might get some frosties too.

Adele, try not to fret about the weight gain, you've had a traumatic week with the twins being poorly and this is just a little blip.  You are doing so well.  Hope the papers have been signed and the transfer goes well.

Sqwelch, good luck for EC tomorrow.

Mrs T, hope you have given AF a stern talking to.  Hope that Friday's scan shows you are ready to go.

Jo, will PM you.


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, still feeling a bit sore after ec but feel fine after transfer. Had a nice sleep and being waited on I so could get used to this. Lol I had to take nightie for E/T you can't wear any deodorant or perfume. I didn't wear makeup just on the safe side. Good luck hunnie for the call.

Thank you Mrs T and fx that af has done her job for you. Thank you Siany.

Hope you all other ladies are well

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi ladies, gosh I've only been away a day and loads to catch up on, even tho I haven't been here I have been thinking of you all!

Ravan lovely I am so, so sorry, sending huge big hugs xx

Jo I really hope that a few days in Nottage is helping you, such a really difficult time but you will get there chick but give yourself time, don't be hard on yourself xx

Mrs t, just what is going on hon? Talk about unpredictable but it sounds as though you may be getting closer xx

Helen wow fanastic news you must be sooooo excited  good luck for Sunday xx

Sarah congrats on being pupo and what wonderful news from LL, he's a miracle maker xx

Sqwelch huge good luck for ec tomorrow, be thinking of you xx

Dwrgi yes jackie will fit you in hon, I've always had to let Pauline know last minute and it's always been jackie that has done me in the end, one of them is always able to do it.  Good luck xx

Sonea they don't call this a roller coaster for nothing...really glad your pma is back xx

Adele hope you are feeling a bit better, you've had such a hard time, don't put yourself under too much pressure xx

Liz you must be so frustrated big hugs xx

Becca 2ww is so horrid but you're doing brilliantly, try to stay away from google though, it's so torturous! Not long to go though! Xx

Siany any idea when you'll get your results? Xx

Michelle any news on the egg sharing? Good luck xx

Hi to everyone and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## Siany

Bexy, blood tests are tomorrow.  I'm guessing at 2-3 weeks for the results as I think that's what it was when I had my AMH done last year,  but the sooner the better! 

How you doing?


----------



## jk1

Siany - thank you for your pm huni - means a lot - and good luck for your bloods tmrw - hope the results don't take too long to come back xx


----------



## Becca1507

Sqwelch good luck for today hun - thinking of you    xxx


----------



## Ravan

Siany good luck for your tests today,hope they go well and come back quickly  

Sqwelsh good luck today will be waiting your good news!

Hope your all well.  

Becca and sarah how are you feeling.

I gave myself a slap yesterday,and decided no more tests,spotting has stopped for now,so I'm waiting it out and hoping I was wrong


----------



## helen_26

Good luck Squelch. Thinking of you.

Ravan - sorry to hear it didnt work out for you. Really hope it's too early though.

Sarah - congrats on being pupo!!

Dwrgi - how are you hun?

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all ok?

Afm- feeling really sore and uncomfortable after ec and i'm really 'windy' (sorry tmi). Don't remember being quite so painful on the other 2 ec's.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello girls!  how are you all today?

Sqwelch-wishing you well.  You'll be there now, so hope it went well for you!  xxxx

Helen-you're bound to be sore, and I'm glad you mentioned the wind factor, as I have that too!!  I had the worst stomach ache ever last night, and, I swear, you didn't want to be near me for long.  Luckily, I blamed the dogs when Al came in for a cwtch!  Hope you're resting up-you've done really well! xx

Sarah-how are you today hun?  Hopefully, not doing A SINGLE THING!  Thinking of you!

Girls, I need some quick advice!  Helen just rang and there are three strong embies: 10, 8 and 7 cell, with one lagging behind at 4.  As I have said I want to have three put back in, they'd rather do that today than wait until Saturday.  If I was vehemently against twins, then they'd wait for Sat but I don't mind if I do have twins (I just want to have a baby, or two, and be a mummy).  Am I doing the right thing??  Aaaargh, doubts are creeping in.  Can I have your thoughts please?  We've got transfer at 11 and Jackie at 10.15.

Yikes.

Love to you all,
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

Raven             

will catch up with everyone else at lunch time.

Good luck though for all that may be happeneing today      xxxx


----------



## kara76

Sqwelch good luck today

Dw they say on average 1 in 3 good day 3 embryos make blast so waiting for you would be pointless if twins isn't a problem for u hehe. I've always had the best success with day 2 et and I've had day 2, 3 and 4 day et never went to blast in the lab and if your having all 3 on board the mother ship then sounds like day 3 is the way to go

Hiya everyone

Ravan deffo banned from hpt now


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi thats alot to put back  but I'd go with what feels right to you,and if they are happy to do that I'd probably go for it 

Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Redkay







scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 14th) 
Becca OTD 21st March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March


----------



## Ravan

Kara definately no more! Im naughty and hanging my head with shame


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you Raver, I've been thinking a lot about you.  I hope you're okay?  Sending you big squashy hugs, 
Amanda xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## adele10495

Hiya all,


              Wishing everyone well today and such bad weather makes me feel   . Twins are still poorly and Kyran much worse today which means he has to miss hydro   . For all of you that don't know I have twins and Kyran was born with Downs Syndrome so I have lots of hospital appointments etc with him. It is the reason why I want to use one of my frozen embryos as I would like a brother or sister for him and his twin sister Alesha and to take the pressure of Alesha when they older if that makes sense. My moto is what will be will be and if I don't try I won't know. I got to go to CRGW to pick up the shipper at 11 2morro and drive straight to lwc swansea get the embryologist to put them in the shipper and then drive straight back to
CRGW. I am kind of excited and nervous at the same time! I hope you all have a good day and will catch up tonight   xx


----------



## Ravan

Adele good luck with tomorrow,Im sure it will all go smoothly


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi thanks for all them kisses  what did you decide? Love to put you on the 2ww


----------



## farm boy

hello our fertility friends.
i hope you are all doing okay and have been enjoying the amazing weather.
every time i log into the forum i see the page numbers have gone up dramaticaly so i'm guessing theres lots of news.
i will start to read through when  i get a spare half hour.

jk1: were really sorry to read your news and that of anybody else who's treatments havn't gone to plan. 
we know that you do not know us outside of a few posts on the internet but we really do feel for you. we would love for everyone 
here to get the outcomes they deserve and, hope that in time we all will. it's a ****, and it seems that more people 
on this forum have been through this stuff than i'd like to count,  you know the people on here better than i do
so i feel sure you know you can count on all for support.
in many ways we are all in this together but also i'm afraid were on our own, i have this image of us all as the little ships,
individuals, but moving together towards the same place and goal, if anyone should fall overboard, before long someone 
will be along to help and take you with them until your ready to start again.

i have been asked a couple of times about the male perspective of all this stuff and would love to help but i've bad news 
on that score. after doing a thorough google search the latestest scientific research suggests that 
just like women men are also individuals and i've even heard that apparently not all men like drinking ale, oggling 
sian williams(bbc breakfast) and driving tractors.i know, believe me,no-one was more shocked than i was.
but i may be able to give you some of my own perspective.
  as posted in our signature we have been ttc for 4 years(and i've been thinking about it since forever).the obvious highs 
and lows aside the worst times for me have been the times inbetween anything happening. when we have a planning app due or 
anyone of the hundred other things involved to think about i feel much more relaxed about the whole thing and sleep much 
better. keep a good book by the bed it's better than staring at the inside of your eye lids for hours on end.
also i love talking to the dw about it. it makes it all seem more real and sometimes even possible and it doesn't seem to 
matter that we may be going over the same ground again, just us telling each other about what we want and feel, how we are 
going to be the best parents in the world (as you know for a fact you will be too) makes it all okay for a while and in some 
way actually makes me feel like a dad already.
if moaning about the situation helped i would have had it fixed a long time ago.
after our last failure and mc it took a good couple of weeks to really sink in. now i'm not exactly a new man but i'm sure 
not emotionaly barren either and one day found myself sobbing like a child, after 5 minutes of that and ten minutes of 
calming down i really felt better and was able to look and talk again about our future plans. somehow it was a reset button.
one of the most terrible things i've heard during our time together was when the dw was actually blaming herself for our 
situation. "it's just not your fault" doesn't seem enough sometimes so i tried to explain that it would be the same as a 
bald man blaming himself for his hair falling out. okay technicaly it's no-one elses fault but you may as well blame 
yourself for having blue eyes or being tall or having brown hair (or red (rk)) it is beyond your control.
also,it would be easy to see this ttc time as somehow 'between' time, it is not. there are things we are able to do now
that just wont be possible if we are lucky enough to get little ones, we must all make the best of it. 
summing up. dont blame, dont regret and most importantly talk talk talk. 
sorry if this has turned into an essay (it may serve as an interlude between the more usefull and interesting posts on here)  
i've loads more rubbish like this swirling through my head, 
someone stop me or i'll go one for hours(my poor wife has to listen to this every day!).
i'm of to get a steak-wich or should that be fake-wich.
**..


----------



## Sarah411

Good luck for today Sqwelch.

Dwrgi wow possible 3 good luck hunnie with it all I'm thinking of you. Afm I'm ok chilling out on sofa DH back in work   so home alone but not going to do a thing. 

Ravan, how you doing hunnie?

** nice to hear from you and I must say reading your post did fill my eyes with tears, such a lively post.

Adele sending big  to you

Morning to everyone, Kara, Loopy,Redkay, Becca, Jo.

Helen I was the same after ec really windy and a lot of trapped it's only today getting back to normal.

Afm, soreness has Worn off after ec, feeling good although missing my DH who gas had to go back to work his boss doesn't believe in children so said he can't pity him and give him time off for something he doesn't agree with. What an a*******. Rant over lol

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

** I loved you comment about us all being ships,so so true.

Sarah your hubbys boss is a right k*@b!!!Maybe he was born an adult   Im good,back to my normal self


----------



## Sarah411

Ravan your right Hun he is. Like he was never a child!! Glad your feeling better and back to your normal self.

Sarah xx


----------



## Becca1507

Hello lovlies

Raven - nice to see you back to your old self hun .  STAY AWAY FROM THE HPT until your official test day!!!!!!!   

Sqwelch - hope is all going well for you, am waiting to hear your news

Helen - you poor thing feelin so uncomfortable, just rest up.  I'm not suprised you are so sore though after the amazing number of eggs you got .  It will all be worth it hun when you get your BFP

Dwgri - did you go for the 3 transfer chick?  Oooooo,  how exciting the first CRGW FF Cyclers triplets could be on the cards 

Adele - hope you are managing to stay positive hun.  Good luck for tomorrow

Hello to everyone else, Siany, Mrs T, **, Red, Soneze Loopy and everyone else.

afm - nothing to report today really.  YEsterday felt really emotional, almost childlike and just wanted my mum to make it all better, that passed though (dont you just love hormones ). Last night went to dancing lesson (ballroom / latin) and felt weird in my stomach, it felt like it was empty almost if that makes sense even though I had eaten, and was getting twinges in my ovaries but at alternating times.  Had the best nights sleep last night i've had in a while though.  Today - nothing, no cramping, no headaches, no anything!!!!!!!!!  Pleeeeeeeeeeeease SUnday hurry up and get here and AF stay away. I swear I am going mad 

   to everyone xxxxx


----------



## farm boy

sarah sorry no crying please.
mind you just imagine what it's like for mrs.** she has to listen to my nonsense every day.

your dh's boss.
it's bit like saying you dont believe in trees or the moon, crazy guy.


----------



## staceyemma

Hi everyone hope everyone is well  
Becca I hope you're managing to keep sane!
Ravan- No more tests    I have everything crossed for u!
Dwrgi-Hope to hear back if you had the 3 embies transferred how exciting!
Helen- Fab number of eggs hun I hope I get that many!

Hows things going with the DE Farmboy? How far through treatment are you?

Love to everyone else Jo, Kara, Squelch, Adele, and everyone else

Weather is rubbish here wish it was warm and sunny


xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Sorry ** my emotions are all over the place ATM. Lol

I know dh's boss is unreal so unsupportive and don't understand, he only told him because he thought he would be supportive but came out with a massive rant about why are we wanting to add to poluting the world with more children. Well if he didn't open his mouth with such nonsense there wouldn't be so much pollution. he he another rant over.

Staceyemma nice to hear from you.

Becca not long to go now. Fx

Sarah xx


----------



## farm boy

hi stacyemma. hope you are doing good in your house.
sorry about poor weather i will have a word and see if i can get someone to do something about it.
afu(us) we are matched with a donor and mrs.** is on the pill (microgynon), which as far as i am aware is to get the two ladies cycles
timed together. i'm guessing af will be required at some point so that the injections can start to prepare the womb ready for et.
is that ur or dr or something
sorry i am not fully up on details of it but maybe not too bad for a bloke.
saying that i would honestly say that i know more about  mrs. **'s workings than i do my own, i'm still not sure what a vas deferens does? the complexity of it all it's amazing that anyone gets pregnant at all.
**..


----------



## Sarah411

**, fab news on being matched with a donor.

Sarah xx


----------



## Danni162

Helen- Fab number of eggs - I pray I get that many.  

Sarah - that is terrible about your husbands boss ! I think they should allow more time off for fertility treatment. I find a lot more people think like that recently and asking why I am bothering having IVF. I think it is an indervidual choice if a couple would like children.

Adele hope you are feeling a bit better,

Sorry not to many personals am in work at the moment. 

Question for you girls what is Pupo? 

Also I started injections on sunday and AF started yesturday on the leaflet is states 7-10 days - Is this ok ? Anyone else have this? 

Hope everyone is doing well in what ever stage they are


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan keeping my FC that you were wrong !

Helen_26 sorry to hear that EC was painful hun.

Dwrgi good luck with the transfer hun.

Sqwelch good luck today.

adele10495 I hope your twins are feeling better soon and good luck for tomorrow.

Hi farmboy *waves* your post brought a tear to my eye. So nice to read from a male perspective and great news on being matched with a doner.

Hi Sarah411 your Dh’s boss sounds like a complete a**e very much like mine! So I’ve already started trying to think up some wonderful excuses for when I need time off for treatment. Glad to hear the soreness has gone.

Becca1507 good luck for Sunday.

staceyemma the weather is rubbish here too, I was hoping for some sunshine on the weekend as my cousin is coming to stay with me from America. 

Danni162 good luck with the injections.  It really annoys me when people are judgemental with IVF its usually the people who have had children without any trouble.

AFM just counting down the days now until we can begin IUI. The only thing though is that I’ve been having a wobble that IUI will work for us as DH has low morphology.  I asked Amanda and she said that low morphology shouldn’t cause us a problem as DH’s other levels are all ok so they are classing us as unexplained so they think IUI is worth a shot.  I can’t help thinking that maybe it is a waste of time and that we should just go straight to IVF/ICSI? Then on the other hand I tell myself to have faith in Amanda that IUI could work.  It’s so hard to know what to do for the best, I’m feeling –ve about it all before I even begin! I’d really appreciate your opinions ladies and gent x


----------



## lillsbills

Dwrgi - I had three put back in twice...  the chances of all three taking are quite slim so don't worry too much.  I spent ages worrying that if all my eggs split I could have 6!  
Raver Ravan - Hang in there mrs

Sorry such a quickie, am in work and officially being bad by loggin on here, help, I am surounded by police officers


----------



## staceyemma

Farmboy thats fab news   bet she is over the moon    You do very well for a bloke   dont think hubby quite knows whats going to happen still  
Im on the pill too its giving me terrible headaches! Any idea when you can get started?
Really interesting to see things from a recipients view, I hope and pray that it works for you both you seem so lovely!

Loopy lets hope your cousin brings some sunshine over   Sunshine makes me happy 
  

Sarah- Your husbands boss sounds a right old miserable moose   ha ha 

Hey lilsbills!

Hi Danni


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody!!  How are you all  

Sqwelch, I'm dying to know how you got on today.  I think you were there when we came in.  Hope you're feeling okay now-try and rest as much as you can!  xxxx

Sarah-I can't believe your DH's boss.  It's these comments that should be written down for when he is taken to a tribunal.  David Brent comes to mind.  Grrrrrr!  Hopefully not long to go now before DH comes home and he can start fussing over you all over again!  Take it easy, hun, and remember what Amanda (I'm sure) will have told you about eating LOADS of chocolate!  xxx

Raver-I think you deserve a tonne of kisses, and more!    

**-I so enjoyed reading your post.  I must say that I think that you are quite an emotionally literate man, and excuse me if I sound so surprised!  I so hope that you and DW have a successful outcome with this DE cycle.  You so deserve it.  And you are spot on, you feel so much better when you're undergoing treatment, as you are being 'assisted' and given all the help out there to make it happen.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.....  I can't see the attraction with Sian Williams myself-she is soooooo skinny.  Do men think she is a bit prissy, headgirly  xx

Helen-how are you feeling today  Thinking of you, am sure there are amazing things going on in your embies' petri dishes!  xx

Mrs T-would a lighter period cause a problem?  I know that my periods are really light and they have always said not to worry about it.  I hope you are okay and getting ready for the next part of your treatment.  xxxx

Jo-big hugs to you hun.  xxx

Siany-were you having injections today??  Hope you get to find out soon what's what..  Waiting is the worst.  xxx

Staceyemma, bet you can't wait to start your treatment.  Not long to go now!  xx

Lills-hia!  Hmmm, internet use police or REAL police, with truncheons  xx

Loopy-hia too!  xx

Danni-PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise.  Not sure about your AF problem-if in doubt, I'd ring the clinic.  Good luck!

Well, three embies were put back this morning.  I have nicknamed them Twm, Sion and Cati and am going to talk to them now and hope they hang around..  It was a complete breeze, don't know what I was worried about.  The star of the show is a perfect 8 cell embie, which is 4/4 Helen said.  Next, the 10 and thirdy  the 7 cell.  They will keep an eye on the 4 cell embie and if it continues to develop they may freeze it, but its chances are quite slim.  Jackie did pre and post acu., so I feel completely spaced out now.  OTD is March 30th.  

What are your thoughts on fresh pineapple for implantation?  Jackie said yay, Karen said nay.  

Love to  you all, and I hope we will all be celebrating soon, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, 3 on board wow so nice. I've been talking to mine as well I've nicknamed them Tilly and Billy don't know why but they came to mind. Anna said it's good to talk to them. It's like having a smear isn't it well not as bad as that I don't think. Can't wait for DH to come home for some company and tlc lol. I have heard about the fresh  pineapple thing but can't remember if it was a yay or nay. We are so close with our OTD.

Rest up now hunnie and remember plenty of chocolate lol

Sarah xx


----------



## Becca1507

Ye DWGRI congrats on being PUPO

Sarah - dont over do chocolate hun - remember there is caffiene in it  xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Becca, meant to say, that I know somebody on another thread who didn't have any symptoms until she was 6 weeks preggers so it's not over yet!

Also, Amanda said to eat LOADS of chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Becca1507

if Amanda said it hun then i'm with you 


oooo - symptom alert, just had one almighty cramp couple with shooting pains in nipples!!!!! Eek, not that i'm going absolutely mad or anything but could be AF or may be positive.  Damm you 2WW xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Becca-have you seriously got an amh of 50?  Flippin 'eck, I am impressed!  And that is quite a symptom!  xx


----------



## Becca1507

Yep I have indeedy hun, which is why i'm a major high risk of OHSS>  on my first IVF years ago they lost count at 48 follies.  I looked 6 months pregnant and was in some sort of pain.  Only got 5 eggs from that though xx


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies   just on my phone under snuggie on the sofa. Am very bloated and tender!

Good news is we got 12 eggs, just had call from embryologist and all 12 suitable for icsi so all injected and gotta wait for call tomorrow. We are hoping for 3 day transfer of 2 embies all being well due to what happened at our last clinic so hopefully in Sunday and praying we will have some to freeze   

 for fertilization.. get jiggy with it little ones.. we love u  

Catch up properly tomorrow ladies as been up since 5am.

Congrats Dwrgi on et today... Fab news  

S x


----------



## Ravan

sqwelsh well done,thats really good! Another girlie for the list before the weeks out


----------



## Ravan

Becca I think your worse than me.


----------



## Ravan

Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 14th) 
Becca OTD 21st March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March


----------



## Dwrgi

Sqwelch, that is amazing, I am so very pleased for you!  Have a big rest now and STRICTLY no doing anything at all, except reaching for the chocolate box and remote control!!  Well done you!     for great fertilization overnight!     

Becca-OMG, lost count, you mean there were MORE??  It just goes to show though that it's quality not quantity, doesn't it?  To get 5 eggs out of all those follies.  I had loads of follies last summer (although nowhere near your tally, show off) and only two eggs.  Neither fertilized.  I was beside myself.  Anyway, let's hope this is The One for you!!  xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Sqwelch that's fab news well done.    for them to get their jiggy on tonight. Rest up now and take it easy.

Sarah xx


----------



## helen_26

Squelch - well done hun. Thats a great number. Rest up now hun.

Dwrgi - Yay you are PUPO!!!!


----------



## Becca1507

congrats sqwlech - good luck for call tomorrow xx


----------



## jk1

Sqwelch - fab news hun!!

Farmboy - thank you for your kind words and wow - what a post!!

Amanda - congrats on being PUPO huni xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Sqwelch! 12 eggs! That is fab! FERTILISE EGGS FERTILISE!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, I'm shattered tonight

Sqwelch - well done, fab result, good luck for your call

Dwrgi - yay you are pupo

** - I must admit I was very close to tears reading your post, you are one of the special ones I think 

Soneasze - good luck for scan tomorrow 

Helen - I expect ET is Sunday but if it is tomorrow, good luck

Sorry if I've missed anything else, catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, can u help? Apparently amanda was supposed to ring but havnt heard and I don't know if supposed to take the Progynova tonight as I've only got unstructions for the bum bullets! Lol. Have to do them up the back door as have thrush  

Not feeling great and terrible pain just under ribs. Can't wait to catch up properly and be mobile again  

S x


----------



## farm boy

hi sqwelch125.
mrs ** says ring amanda back asap.
she wont mind at all and it's v important to get it right.
**..


----------



## helen_26

Squelch - I started the progynova in the evening of ec. But as ** said it's ok to ring and find out x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Sqwelch, I was told to start progynova day after EC, and bum bullets night of EC.  Good luck hun, and I'm sure that the discomfort will pass.  Try to drink lots of water to flush you out!  So to speak!  xx


----------



## Sarah411

Sqwelch, ring Amanda that's what I dd in the end as I didn't get a call. Hope you feel better soon.

I am so emotional tonight I've cried 3 times already I'm getting strange looks from DH as he doesn't know why neither do I, must just be hormones up and down.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Cry as much as you need, it'll be them dratted hormones playing silly buggers!  You've been through a heck of a lot, and you're physically tired and emotionally exhausted.  Go with it, be kind to yourself, and find a comedy on TV or stick a funny DVD in (your player that is!!).  I read last year that those who watched loads of comedy shows after ET were more likely to achieve PG than those who didn't.  Laughing relaxes you.  Try it.  Thinking of you, and don't worry.  It's all normal.  xxxx


----------



## farm boy

thanks for the really nice messages but we are trying to keep the crying to a minimum .

dwrgi: emotionally literate ? dont tell the lads. in fact dont tell anyone, i have a hard won reputation to consider, forged through forty years of feigning emotional indifference all blown away in ten minutes of typing, my mother warned me about the dangers of the internet.
i think it was welshflower that asked about de at crgw.
it has been very straight forward really.
travel abroad is v difficult for us farming folk so close is good. but thats not actually doing justice to the clinic, i dont think we would go anywhere else regardless of our locality now that we have got to know them there.
it has taken nearly 3 months to get matched with a donor which is not that long really. you need time to get your blood tests done (his and hers) if your man is using his seamen you need that analysed then you fill in a few forms and get your cheque book warmed up. 
our wonderfull donor (thanks whoever you are) and mrs.** are the ones who have to do all the difficult work, oh and all the crgw staff too.
we really like the idea that someone else is possibly going to get a family out of this arrangement too. if it does not work for us we love the thought that the donor gets a very good shot also. hopefully everyone wins.
soneasze: thanks for considering me to be the' ff Danny' but i may be more danny baker or even danny devito than grease lightning.
raven:any chance that mrs ** could creep onto the magic list for de in april/ may.
thanks again mrs t, loopy, stacyemma, sarah, jk,sqwelch,les,siany,rk  in fact everybody here.

could someone please tell us (step by step) how to put an avatar pic up. we have read the official ff advice but am none the wiser.
we have some pics saved in 'documents' but can see no way of placing them in the profile.
ta very much,
**..


----------



## Redkay75

Wow what a busy day!

Sqwelch - congrats of EC 12 is great. 

Dwrgi - ditto for ET I have all my appendages crossed for you!

Sarah - what an out and out **** that boss is, I currently do a great line in painful honesty if you bed my to rip him a new one! 

Ravan - candle's still lit!  

MrsT - yay for the witch! You're back on track. 

Jo - words still fail me Hun  

Becca - it all sounds good except for your mental state you sounds bonkers!  

Sarah - hows how doing lost your marbles yet?

Helen - not long now and you'll be PUpO too

** - nice one boy (manly pat on the back)  a very well written summation of my and DH feeling through the whole thing! Avatar thingy - first you need to create a URL for a pic easier way go to photobucket.com and. Create an account upload some pics, downsize them to the required pixel size (there'll be guidelines on the site and somewhere on here too) then when you open forum profile on here copy and paste the URL in box. Good luck took me a few attempts and haven't changed the pic since maybe due an update a as DH now has zz top style beard! 

I'm keeping aBREAST of the posts but still trying to wean myself off the thread  k x


----------



## Ravan

** done for you   

Red you cant go anywhere! Your still on my list till you've had the 7 week scan  Glad the candles still burning,think I need it   

evening all


----------



## Siany

Busy, busy day here.  Where to start?

Dwrgi - PUPO lady!!!    Fantastic that you have three wonderful embies on board.  I am so pleased that you have got to ET this time after what happened last year.  Hope they are snuggling in nicely.

Ravan - glad PMA has returned and you are keeping away from the sticks until OTD.    

Sqwelch - great result with your EC.  Did you get hold of Amanda?  Hope there's lots of loving in the lab tonight.

** - what a lovely post.  Mrs ** and your future baby/babies are very lucky.

Red - how are you?  

Jo - you're welcome.  Thinking of you lots. xxx

AFM - AMH, prolactin and thyroid tests today.  Hopefully we'll get the results in a couple of weeks.  Anna did the blood tests and when she checked in my notes said that yes, it was just these three things that they wanted testing and 'the other things are plans for next time.'  Good to know that they are thinking ahead and there is a plan in the process.  Feel a bit more positive now to give it another go.  

Mrs T - hope scan goes well tomorrow.

Becca - one day closer to OTD.  Sounds like pregnacy symptoms to me.  

Son - How is the stimming going?  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Helen - how are you feeling today?


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Eeek! It's IUI day for me! Feel very nervous and trying to keep the pma going. 
Congratulations to those ladies who are pupo and fingers crossed for those approaching OTD. 

I must stop posting on phone so I can do more personals! Thinking of you all xx


----------



## jk1

Good luck mrscookiemoo xx


----------



## helen_26

Good luck mrs cookiemoo!!

Siany - glad it feels like things are moving for you.

Afm - feeling a little better today, although it still feels like my ovaries have been replaced with rugby balls.
Just anxious for Lyndons call now to tell ur if we are going in for et today or sunday.


----------



## Becca1507

Hi lovelies on phone and battery nearly dead so will be brief. Mrs cookiemoo good luck for today.

Good luck to everyone waiting for calls this morning.

Hope feel better soon Helen xx

Red lovely to hear from u, don't go xxx

Raven, how u feelin Hun?

Not too sure about my symptoms being pregnancy related guess time will tell. After bad shooting pains yesterday pm had af ache for about 2 hours and back ache which is unusual for me. Had a good bulb on my dad which I couldn't help. Went to bed with headache and woken up with back ache and bit of af ache again. Not feeling hopeful.

Sorry for me post everyone. Am absolutely terrified now as think I know it hasn't worked  

Xxxx


----------



## kara76

Cookie good luck with ur iui today

Sqwelch hoping news come soon and u get good fertilsation 

Mrs t bone hope scan goes well

Hiya everyone


----------



## Ravan

cookie good luck for today!

Helen good luck with the phone call,hope you dont have to wait too long for it.

Becca It aint over till the fat lady sings! The problem with the 2ww is that all the symptoms for early pregnancy and a/f are the same! The 2nd week is the hardest,but honestly when I got pregnant with Sam I thought my a/f was coming.
I wish there was something I can say to bring your pma back up,unfortunately its a waiting game.But we can wait it out together.I have no symptoms what so ever,just a/f pains.Get through today and you may feel better tomorrow


----------



## sqwelch125

Morning all!

Still in bed lol..  very sore! 

Mrs cookiemoo good luck for today  

Heard from amanda last night and confirmed need to start pills this morning.

Been up since 6.45am worrying about call   going doolally already.

How is everyone else today?

S x


----------



## kara76

Becca I had no symptoms and pretty much felt none all the way through. Symptoms or none means nothing


----------



## Ravan

sqwelsh hope you dont have to wait too long for your call.

Kara totally agree


----------



## Sarah411

Good luck MrsCookiemoo and Mrs T.

Sqwelch good luck for the call. Becca thinking of you.

Afm. Can I ask if anyone knows what my symptoms could be. I've got like af type cramps and feeling really hot and sweaty didn't get this on last tx so early on it's too early for af and implantation isn't it? Could it be pesseries? Sorry for the me post.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Grrrrrr-just wrote really long post and dratted PC shut down for updates!  Grrrrrrr!!

Sarah-those are all symptoms that you are getting from the cyclogest pessaries.  I'm also having twinges in my sides too.  Do you feel a little better today, emotionally??  Natural to have a good cry after everything you've been through.  Sorry if my post sounded a bit geeky!!!  Am going to try and watch as much comedy films and programmes as I can over the next few days!  Already watched some Father Ted last night, which had me in stitches.  Big   to you hun!


----------



## Dwrgi

Let's see if I can remember what I wrote!!

Sqwelch-I hope you get good news in your call!  I couldn't sleep at all after EC either, it's one of the worst parts of this business!  Good luck!  xxxx

Helen-not surprised your ovaries feel like rugby balls (timely reference!), after the amazing work that was done in there!!!  Hope the clinic calls you soon, so that you know what's what!  xxx

Sonea-I think you were having treatment today.  Good luck, I shall be thinking of you!  xxxx

Mrs CookieMoo-good luck with your IUI!  Make sure that you lie there for a good twenty minutes after the procedure.  xxx

Siany-what a lovely post.  Am so glad that the clinic have got future plans for tests for you-they won't give up on you, I'm sure.  Good luck!  (And I'm pleased to have got to this point too, can't believe it really!  Last year's experience was THE worst!).  xxx

**-your mother was right about the internet.  My father reckons that computers "will never last"!!!     To upload photos to your avatar should be dead easy if you have them saved in a Documents file.  Try this:  click Profile at top of FF page, then choose Forum Profile.  Choose the box 'Upload an Avatar', and then click on the tab marked 'Browse' next to the empty box.  Choose your 'Documents' file and then open the pic you want (might be a good idea to have chosen the pic you want beforehand and made a note of the no.: that's if you have 1000s like me), and click the 'Open' tab.  This should bring you back to the FF Profile page.  Pan down, and then click on 'Change profile.'  Et voila!! 

Raver Ravan-when's your official test date?  I strongly believe that it's not over till the fat AF lady sings, so hang on in there.  I still have high hopes for you!  xxxxx

Becca-hang on in there.  Early PG and AF symptoms are one and the same.  Try and distract yourself, although I'm sure you'd want to clonk me on the head if I was in your near vicinity for saying that.....   But, hang on in there!  xxxx

Red-I'd love to see a pick of your DH (Andy?) with his ZZ top beard!  That is radical!  The thread is addictive, no wonder you can't keep away!  xx

A big hello to everybody that I haven't named!  Thinking of you all, Axxxx

P.S. What level of activity do you generally throw yourself into post ET?  Mooching around the house??  Emma Cannon and Zita West say 3-4 days of doing nothing, nada, zilch, dim yw dim......  is this true?  

Also, it's pineapple flesh (and fresh too) that should be eaten to aid implantation; avoid pineapple juice as it brings on contractions, which we do. Not. Want.  

Hope you all have a good day, Ax


----------



## helen_26

Helen just rang! 3 of the embies have started to slow down,but the others are doing well. So we are going in on Sunday for et.


----------



## Becca1507

Love u all xxxxxx

Ps glad you've got day for transfer helen xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

******** said:


> AFM just counting down the days now until we can begin IUI. The only thing though is that I've been having a wobble that IUI will work for us as DH has low morphology. I asked Amanda and she said that low morphology shouldn't cause us a problem as DH's other levels are all ok so they are classing us as unexplained so they think IUI is worth a shot. I can't help thinking that maybe it is a waste of time and that we should just go straight to IVF/ICSI? Then on the other hand I tell myself to have faith in Amanda that IUI could work. It's so hard to know what to do for the best, I'm feeling -ve about it all before I even begin! I'd really appreciate your opinions ladies and gent x


Hi ladies can anyone help with the question I asked yesterday? No one has responded, would like to know your thoughts x


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you Dwrgi, I thought that might be the case just wanted to make sure. Feeling better emotion wise, I've taken your advise and have been watching comedies. How you feeling? I'm not sure either how much I should be doing I feel like I need to be doing things but tbh I can't be bothered lol. Still taking it easy just doing minimal light things anything that don't involve bending.

Helen yay for the call. All the best for Sunday.


Loopy I couldn't do iui because of problem with DH sperm but I would go with what Amanda has said, it's worth a go I know people who have done it and it worked 1st time and others took 2 attempts it's one of those things that you never know what the outcome will be, but it's worth a go and if Amanda didn't think you had a chance I know she would never ever give you false hope. Good luck whatever you decide.

Sarah xx


----------



## farm boy

hello loopy,
sorry no one got back on your question yesterday.
me and mrs ** did read and discuss it but then forgot to post on to you .
we recon it's deffo worth giving it a try. the less invasive a treatment is can surely only be a good thing and as the general consensus on amanda is that 'she knows what shes talking about' then well worth a go, not to mention the much cheaper cost implications of iui.
if it was worth it for us we would gone the same way.
all the best to you 
**..


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Sarah411 for the post I wanted to ask you ladies as you all know amanda so much better than me.  Having a bad week so just needed some reassurance. I hope you are feeling better today, I think the suggestion of comedy dvd's sound like a great idea I think i'll be trying that one myself.

Fatboy thanks so much for your post, bless you and your wife discussing it.  I know I'll have to try it once but looking on google (which I know I shouldn't do) everything I read says that ICSI is the only option.  I'll have to put my faith in Amanda and hope and   that we are one of the lucky ones x


----------



## Dwrgi

Loopy-sorry I didn't answer, I meant to too.  Generally, as a consideration for you, the NHS will try three IUIs before going to IVF.  I think that Amanda would not give you false hope, and wouldn't suggest it if she didn't think it was worth a go.  Like ** says, it's not invasive and it's cheaper, so it may well be worth giving it a go.  I have a friend who I met on Baby & Bump, who was TTC for three years.  She did the Clomid thing without any joy.  Anyway, first go of IUI in January, and she got pregnant.  They reckoned that she had 'hostile cervical mucus.'  So, it may well be worth doing a couple of these first, and then, if they don't work, do IVF.

Hope this helps,
Ax


----------



## sqwelch125

Hello   

Just had call from Helen and have 8 fertilised embryos so waiting for time to go in for et on Sunday .. might c u there helen... Mothers day.. hope its a good omen  

S x


----------



## Dwrgi

Well done Sqwelch!!  Mother's Day is, indeed, a good omen!!


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sqwelch & Helen - fab news for your both about ET on Sunday, definitely a sign that it is mother's day    Although I have to say I think the lovely 2WW is enough to drive anyone around the bend!

Sarah & Dwrgi - Congrats on being PUPO! I think you should just listen to how your body feels now  I actually played a bit of netball between EC and ET  and was back doing my normal exercising about 5 days after ET but that was because I felt like it and was happy to do it and felt better afterwards, but I really think it is a personal decision.

Becca - I think your symptoms sound good, I have high hopes for you!  I think you are only normal feeling terrified and worrying that it might not work, I am sure I felt like that at each stage of the tx   

Cookie - good luck with IUI today x

Loopy - I had a go at IUI before IVF and I don't regret it in the slightest even though it did not work for us on that occasion.  The treatment is much easier on your body and emotions, and I found that it was a  good introduction to IVF and I felt much more comfortable when we did decide to move onto IVF.  Good luck!

Siany - sounds like you are moving forward now and I'm sure CRGW have big plans for you x

Ravan - keep the PMA up,   for you x

Hello to everyone else, hope all going well x

AFM - feeling okay, stressing a bit during this mad 3WW (although almost 4WW as tested early) as know that there are still lots of things that could go wrong,  Just can't wait until next Friday for scan although time is going sooooooo sloooooooowly.  Think I am enjoying it though as never got this far ever, so trying to remember the positives.


----------



## Ravan

yay great news girls....and a fantastic mothers day gift  good luck for sunday.

Loopy hope you feel reassured about what the girls have said.I totally trust Amanda and she wouldnt steer you wrong......I did have a laugh at your post though....you called ** fat boy  ....to much eastenders I think.

Betty I was wondering how you were,good to see you posting.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Ravan - I am still here, but been away with work a bit the last 2 weeks, so been struggling to keep up and post.  Thinking of everyone going through tx though x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan   when I see ** all I think about is fat boy from Eastenders apologies farmboy its nothing personal I promise!

Ravan, BettyBoo and Dwrgi that's for all the messages of support ladies you've made me feel much better about it all.  I just hope the time passes quickly I'm dying to get started!!

Helen and Sqwelch wishing you both lots of luck for ET on Sunday it's got to be a good omen on Mother's Day   

Hope you are all having a good day, I'm getting excited for the rugby tomorrow x


----------



## sqwelch125

Have a time for Sunday now 11am! Helen do u have a time now? Ooooooo I am getting excited!

S x


----------



## helen_26

Squelch - i'm booked in for 11.30, so may see u there. Well done on 8 enbryos hun!


----------



## Sarah411

All the best Helen and Sqwelch. Won't be long and you will both be PUPO.


Just spoken to Lyndon and my other 2 embies haven't made it so won't be frozen, a little bit disappointed but my pma is telling me it's my time and this time its going to work.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

I like your PMA, Sarah   !  Pity about the other two embies, but am sure you wouldn't have needed them anyway, 
Axxxxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Sqwelch & Helen, great embryos guys! Good luck with ET on Mother's Day. It is a great omen.

Mrscookiemoo, good luck with your IUI today too.

Sarah & Dwrgi, sounds like symptoms of an 2 ww. Glad your both still sane! 

Sainy, planning ahead is a great comfort and focus. It takes a lot of strength and courage to keep going, so well done. Good luck with you test results. Hopefully they'll show what's wrong and you can have an even better plan with a target. 

Feeling much better after my scan today. I had convinced myself over the last few days that all my eggs had leaked out with the "juices" and as I'm not as bloated, that I'd have no follies left in my tummy and that we'd have to abandon this cycle. I braved myself for a disappointing scan. It does seem that I've a lost 3 from my right ovary. Monday I had 3 on my left and 5 on my right and today I have 2 on my right and about 10 on my left with a lot of smaller ones too. I love Lorraine, the nurse who scanned me today, she is my lucky charm. Amanda put me on intralips straight away today and Jackie acupunctured me at the same time! Bonus! Just waiting for Amanda to call with an EC date for either Monday or Tuesday. What a rollercoaster!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Mrscookiemoo - hope IUI went well

Siany - hope results don't take too long, waiting sucks!

Helen & Sqwelch - wow, ET on Mothers Day, that's fab. If you're like me you always feel sad on Mothers Day so what a way to celebrate 

Loopy - I would go with Amanda's advice - he wouldn't suggest it if she didn't think it could work

Sarah - don't worry about frosties, good your pma is in tact. 

Soneasze - glad your scan went well. Keep us posted when Amanda calls to confirm EC

** - looking forward to seeing your pic

Dwrgi - hope you are staying sane

Ravan - the weekend will soon be over, will be waiting for your news

Becca - you're not far behind, hope you manage to stay sane over the next few days. Not tempted to test early?

Hi to everyone else.

Afm well lining was thin but I have a cyst which if it's releasing progesterone would interfere with FET, so waiting for blood results to see and may have to d/r for a while longer. Sigh, these things are sent to try us! On a brighter note had a lovely broad smile and hello from LL which will make a few of you well jel, lol


----------



## Sarah411

SoneaSze glad scan went better than you expected. Good luck for ec it won't be long now.

Mrs T glad lining was thin doh for the cyst you certainly are being tried aren't you. Hope you manage to get it all sorted and get to FET very soon.

Sarah xx


----------



## adele10495

Hiya everyone,
                          Well I am shattered today! Got to CRGW at 1040 this morning and signed registration forms and Lyndon gave me and hubby the shipper for the embryos. We then drove to Lwc in swansea with the shipper strapped in the back lol!   we arrived back at CRGW at 140 and Lyndon said he would look after our 3 frozen blasts. We are going to the open evening on thursday and I am quite excited! It was kind of busy in the clinic and I am not sure if any of you was there today?? x


----------



## Becca1507

Hello everyone

How are you all doing?

Adele - fab news your embies are in the best possible hands now i'm sure of it.  

Soneaze - congrats on scan hun - wont be long now 

Mrs T - what a pain!  You poor thing its so frustrating I expect  

Mrs Cookiemoo - hoping all went well today

Helen sqwelch and Sarah wont be long til you're PUPO 


Raven / DWGRI you both ok?

Nice to hear from you Betty - hope all is going well

Hello to everyone else

afm - I woke up with back ache and have had it all day along with AF pains.  I think I will test Sunday if I get that far as hoping a day 10 result will be accurate - really not holding out any hopes now though.  I'm starting to feel fluey - these are exactly the same symptoms I had on my first IVF then 10 hours later i'd started a really heavey bleed!)

Hope you all have a good weekend - lots of positive things going on  xxx


----------



## Ravan

Becca if you can hold out a bit longer it may make a difference. It aint over yet,symptoms can be the same for + and -  I was 9dt so I think Im doomed but its still early for you...I had a 6 day transfer.Sending you big hugs and hopeing tomorrow your pma comes back


----------



## Redkay75

Cookiemoo - I so hope the IUI went well

Becca - As Ravan said it aint over til the fat lady sings and I'm not singing for either of you! 

Dwrgi - Well the photo change was much easier that way, made a right meal out of it before! For detail of 'the beard' check out http://www.peripheralanomaly.co.uk/Photos/Photobands/LampsExpire300711/photos/KendalCalling300711_Lamps_Expire_061.html looking moody although the beard is a lot longer now! For what I did straight after ET, I walked miles, ate, read and laughed and generally kept as busy as possible. PINEAPPLE NOOOOOOO juice is ok but not the flesh, the juice has selenium which is great for implantation but the flesh contains the enzyme bromelain which is thought to help soften your cervix and bring on labour.

Loopy - I originally went for IUI on my first tx but as Amanda thought that I may not respond well as my AMH is so low, but as I responded I changed to IVF and so didn't do IUI as I wanted the best chance and with my age and AMH felt we were runnign out of time. IUI is a great less invasive option and Mr and Mrs ** said and Amanda does indeed know best.

Helen - all the best for Sunday, not long now, brazil nuts and pineapple juice are great for implantation.

Sqwelch - 8 is a great number, all the best for ET on Sunday 

Son - great news on the scan weird how these things happen! Monday or Tues not too long now!

MrsT - Pooh these things are certainly sent to try us, at least you got an eyeful of LL. Do yout think they have a panic buttion and if they think there may be a sad face or bad news they summon him from the bowels (I saw him on Wednesday too!)

Adelle - congrats on the successful shipping, how big was the shipper?

Betty - good to hear from you, you're in good company I'm  too!

AFM - I've had a bit of an up and down week, you may have noticed my profile change with the reference to heartbeats and twins well after the initial spotting came more and then on Wednesday I lost rather a lot and passed clumps, obviously immediately went into terror mode with hand down toilet searching for lost embryos, luckily none in there, rushed to clinic for scan which Amanda did and all was fine you could see the bleed on the scan and the two embryos at healthy size with little hearts going ten to the dozen, cue tears and relief! Amanda didn't seem concerned at all said it's quite normal 

Andy has turned into uber hen clucking around me he wants to wrap me in bubble wrap and put me in the loft for 8 months!

I hope you all get this terror and excitement soon!


----------



## adele10495

Hiya Redkay- Just wanted to reassure you that when I was carrying my twins I was bleeding upto 14 weeks. The shipper was huge I took pics haha!! Hope all you other ladies are ok xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Adele - what a day. Funny to think you have been carrying your babies around before you are even pregnant!

Becca - hang in there, it's so hard towards OTD

Raver - hey missus, it's not over for you either. Pma please x

K - glad you got extra reassurance and an excuse to gawp at LL too. Maybe they do, although I saw him before my scan. I'm sure if there was a LL button it would be very popular!


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, how are you all? Probably tucked up in bed! Not like me awake and worrying about everything  

As CRGW is new to us can I ask what the embie transfer is like, does Lyndon do this or a nurse? Also do they use ultrasound guided transfer, can u watch it etc?

I am praying we have some left on sunday, am so worried, have named the embies Bert and Ernie but kinda wish I hadn't as I might be giving myself bad luck and I might be jumping the gun  

Nite nite ladies ... And gent   

S x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sqwelch - Amanda or Umesh has done my ETs and LL or Helen will bring your embies into the theatre. You can usually watch the transfer on screen and take a camera so you can take a pic of your embies before they are transferred. It's natural to worry when you don't know what to expect


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls, does it feel like a party about to happen, with all the Grand Slam hype!  Hope you're all enjoying a nice weekend!

Red-I love the new photo, and Andy is practically unrecognisable!  You had me laughing when you said you had your hand down the toilet!  OMG-what wanting a baby does for us!  I did exactly the same with the clot post EC, thinking it was essential womb lining, and it needed to go back in!!!!  I think this makes us all  !!!  Don't know what to say about pineapple-I've read the opposite in two sources elsewhere.  So, I am just going to avoid.  However, as you mention selenium for implantation, I happen to know that brazil nuts are full of this, and Amanda said to eat loads of chocs, and, completely by chance, I happen to have loads of choc brazils!!!!  Yay!!!  (Although I am mindful of the caffeine, Becca!).  Btw, glad you had a gawp at LL-he was in his lab when I had my ET, and I have to say, it was a tough call between gazing through the window at him, or watching the ultrasound!           

Sonea-I agree that Lorraine is completely fab.  I am glad that you had a good scan, am sure that MIA follies is nothing to worry about.  Not long to go now, and you'll be in EC!  Take it easy this weekend, thinking of you! xx

Helen and Sqwelch-good luck for tomorrow!  I bet you can't wait!  And nice to be there at the same time, so you can meet!  I shall be thinking of you! xxx

Mrs T-you poor thing, I can't believe how much hassle you're having, with one thing after another.  These things are certainly sent to try us.  At least it's something that can be easily sorted, and then hopefully, you'll be on your way!  Thinking of you, Axxxxx

Raver-how are you hun?  I'm still   it's not over yet!  Hang on in there, Axxxxx

Becca, the same to you!  Sit tight-no point testing early and then giving yourself unnecessary heartache.  Everything will be alright in the end!  xxx

Adele-what exactly is a 'shipper'  Am imagining you with flashing lights going down the M4, with police escort front and back!  At least you're embies are now in a place where they will get the very best care, Axx

Sarah-how are you today hun?  Still got twinges?  I hope that DH is looking after you!  I'm still taking it easy, terrified of jinxing things.  Thinking of you, hun, Axxxxx

I'm sure that I've forgotten somebody, but big hello to Siany, Jo, Bexy, Mrs CM, Lills, Les, Loopy, ** and DW and everybody really!!!


----------



## Ravan

Becca how you feeling today?

dwrgi hope your relaxing  Im ok just waiting waiting waiting.Andys gone to pick up my new chickens Yay!

Any news from cookie? 

Morning all


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Good morning you lovely lot!! I hope you're all prepared to cheer on Wales today  
IUI was fine yesterday, I've had worse experiences with smears, thank you for all the well wishes. I had some cramps and spotting I've been reassured this is normal. Thanks for the advice re pineapple, think I'll be avoiding it in all forms to be on the safe side.
Raven could you put my OTD as 31st march?  

Let the madness commence!! 
  xxx


----------



## Ravan

Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Helen.................icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Redkay







scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March
Ravan OTD 19th March(a/f due 14th) 
Becca OTD 21st March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March


----------



## Ravan

well done cookie! Your testing on my birthday lol


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, not feeling too bad today thanks been to do a bit of shopping only walked around DH only would allow me to do this he picked everything up for me bless him. Still getting a few twinges in my ovaries like a stinging sensation. How you feeling hunnie? Still resting I hope.

All the best cookie 

Good luck for tomorrow Helen & SoneaSze.

Hello to Ravan, Kara, JO, Redkay, Mrs T, Siany, Loopy.

Afm nothing much to report having some stingy twinges on my right side and feel exhausted. Went for  a wander to Waitrose just took it easy though as per DH instructions.

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey ladies! Thanks for all your support! I am mucho relieved after yesterday. Not only did i get scanned, acupunctured and intralipided but i also managed to see Lyndon in his scrubs too. Amanda has confrmed EC for Monday morning. Yeah! I am giving them their pep talk already, " strong, healthy eggs, you will transform into strong healthy beautiful embryos "

Becca, don't get disheartened, your otd hasn't arrived yet. Stay positive, lovely. 

Come on Wales!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Mrscookiemoo - yay you are pupo. It must feel so good to get on the bottom of the list

Raver - woo hoo on your chickens! Hope the weekend goes slow for me but fast for you !

Soneasze - good luck with trigger later and for EC on Monday. Glad you got to see LL too 

Amanda just rang and confirmed blood results will be back Monday so really hoping I can start my FET then


----------



## helen_26

Mrs Cookiemoo - Yay to being PUPO!

Soneasze - Good luck with the trigger shot. What time are you doing it?

Sarah - I'm feeling the same hun , got no energy at all!

Dwrgi - How are you feeling hun?

Squelch - You getting excited for tomorrow yet?ET is exactly as Mrs T described it and doesn't take long at all. Good luck hun just in case I don't get to see you xx

Adele - We had to hire the dry shipper to move dh's sperm from IVF Wales. It's really awkward and heavy to carry!

Ravan - Yay, new chickens!

Mrs T  - Fingers crossed for monday hun. x

Becca - Hold strong hun, nearly there now xx

RedKay - What a worry for you. So gad that everything is ok. xxx

Hi everyone else hope you are all doing ok xx

AFM - Still quite uncomfortable, got lots of twinges and a trapped wind feeling, but looking forward to ET tomorrow because this time it IS going to work!!


----------



## Siany

Cookie - glad IUI went smoothly.  Congratulations on being PUPO.

Dwrgi - Keep laughing lovely lady.  Peter Kay has me laughing so much that I cry.

Becca and Ravan sending you lots of   and   and hoping for BFPs for you both.

Redkay, I am glad Amanda reassured you.  It must have been such a huge relief to see the heartbeats.

Mrs T - damn that cyst!  Glad you don't have to wait too long for the blood results and FX that you can get started on Monday.

Son - what a busy time you had at the clinic!  Good luck for EC on Monday.

Adele - hope the twins are better.  Glad your embies are in CRGW's capable hands.

Betty, good to hear from you.  I have been wondering how you are.

Loopy, I agree with the others - I'd go with Amanda's suggestions.  

Sqwelch and Helen - good luck for tomorrow.  

Welshflower - how are you?

Jo -  

Hito ** and DW and anyone else I've missed.  Come on Wales!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, phew, that was an exciting game!!!  How are you all feeling after it??!

Siany-lovely to hear from you, hope you're having a good day!  Thank you for your lovely words!   xx

Helen-you're damned right it's going to work and a few twinges and occasions of trapped wind is a small price to pay for your own bb!  Good to have a dog to blame, though, on the trapped wind bit!  Read somewhere that we need to carry on drinking loads of water after EC to prevent the empty follies filling with blood, so that may not be a bad idea??  Good luck tomorrow-you go girl!!  xxx

Mrs T- I soooooo hope you can start FET stright away!  I hope Monday brings you good news!  xxx

Son-I would have been pleased with just the Scrubbed LL!!!!  However, being serious, yay to trigger and huge good luck to you on Monday!  I'm sure it will go really well for you, Axxxx

Sarah-your DH sounds like a poppet!!!  Good that he is waiting on you hand and foot!  Alas I had to do the Tesco shop on my own this morning, and look after two busy dogs as my OH has gone for his Masters tutorial in Exeter.  Blooming selfish of his tutor to ask him to go at this time, if you ask me, but OH could have said no too.  So poo to that!  Yup, getting similar sensation in ovaries too, and a dull ache in belly type feeling.  My friend who had successful ICSI with ARGC in London, said that they were told to carry on with the water and protein intake AFTER ET, and to keep activity to a minimum for 1-2 weeks afterwards.  Well, I don't need to be told twice, I'm there, and have downed tools!  I'd recommend the same to you too, and insist that DH treats you like a princess for a (considerable) while longer!!!!      xxx

Sqwelch-how are you doing today?  Hope you're taking it easy.  xx

Mrs CookieMoo-so glad that you found IUI a breeze!  Fingers crossed now that magic things are going on!!!  xxx

Pineapple flesh contains bromelin which can cause miscarriages, but only if eaten in HUGE quantities, i.e. del Monte truck at a time.  Still going to keep away from it though!!  

Also, LL rang today (looooooovely voice he's got-sounded like a bit of a Yorkshire accent going on.....  anybody).  Back to the topic, the four cell continued to develop but didn't make it to blasto, alas.  Now, even before I had started to worry about this fact, he then said that this doesn't mean that the transferred three will stop dividing.  He said they were "beautiful" and he had every confidence that they were still dividing!  Is this his patter, or what, but he wished me luck and said my name, he said the word, 'Amanda'.  Well, I was beside myself.....  God, I am going insane!

I am two days into the TWW, and was almost crying in tescos this morning, and sounded like a 93 year old woman with severe haemorrhoids when I 'attempted' to sing the anthem.  The dogs looked at me strangely...    

Hope you're all having a lovely evening, good luck for those on ETs tomorrow and ECs on Monday!


----------



## mollylew

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations to everyone who have had BFPs, good scans, test results and fertilisation!! 

Sorry to everyone that things have not gone to plan for... I know it is heartbreaking and I feel for you x x

I wonder if anyone who has taken northisterone can assist me with something... I took the last northisterone tablet on Thursday and wondered how long it is likely to take for af to arrive? I didnt take it for my other cycles and forgot to ask Amanda...

x x x x


----------



## les0090

Hi Mollylew - it's usually about 3-4 days then you should get a bleed. XX


----------



## Sarah411

Dwrgi, ah sorry oh is not there, make sure you put your feet up when he's back and stay there lol. I feel different this time round though I'm a lot more tired I've been in bed since after the rugby got a headache and feel dizzy and sick, all these hormone changes I expect didn't get it last tx. Hope you are getting some rest this evening. I like the thought of downing tools I think that mine will be down for as long as I can milk it for. Take care hunnie thinking of you. Lyndon is from West Brom by the way.
Sorry about your other embryo he said the same to me that it has no reflection of the ones that have been returned to it's rightful place. And I know he would never say that if he didn't think there wasnt a chance.

Mollylew, anywhere between 3-5 days mine always starts on the 5th day whereas I know people who start on the 3rd. So anytime really between there. Good luck.

Sarah xx


----------



## mollylew

Thankyou both.

This is a "forever waiting" game!!

x x x x x


----------



## lillsbills

Hi guys..

So much going on you will have to excuse my rubbish personals.
Raver - you ok? hang in there... love the chicken keeping, always fancied that myself, and ducks, and a duck pond, and donkeys..lol! you get my drift...
Jo - big hugs chick, one day at a time
Mrs T - Grrr... hope this week is the start of FET for you, fingers crossed.
Kay - We need to talk.. so much I need to ask you, lovely profile pic by the way
Dwrgi - They were real policemen, truncheons very much at the ready... and I am not talking about the kind they hit people with..lol!
Helen - good luck for tom, don't worry it will be fine and you may get to cast your eyes on LL... Oooo such a dish  
Sarah - hope your ok, I would say try not to read too much into symptoms, but its no good, you can't help it, I know I couldn't every twinge, pain etc... 
Farm boy - I know the others have said it but it is really good to have you with us, (and DW of course) I wish there was somewhere my hubby could speak to someone about all this, they seem to be forgotten somehow (not by us but by others, work, friends etc) everything is concentrated on the ladies but you guys go through it all with us and hubby says he always feels so helpless when things don't work out.. anyway, sorry, I digress, its lovely to have you both with us.

Everyone else.. Gooooooo Wales, how flipping chuf$ing fab were they.. whoop whoop.. champions.  
Hope your all well


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, havnt had chance to read back as been so busy today but hopefully I will be pupo tomorrow with Bert and Ernie on board so will have days lying around and catching up on here.

Helen, et buddy, best of luck for tomorrow and may see u in the morning..  

Good vibes to all.

S x


----------



## lillsbills

Sqwelch - so sorry, I am rubbish at times, I meant to say good luck to you also for tom.. it will be fine, take care of yourself xx


----------



## Ravan

good luck today girls! Will be thinking about you.


----------



## Becca1507

Good luck to those having ET today - you'll be PUPO) before you know it .  Lets hope Mothers day is a good omen for you     

Hello and love to everyone else  

Just a quick post from me - did a test this morning and got a BFN  .  I have been expecting it to be honest as for the last 3 days have had the worst AF symptoms i've experieinced in a long time, just think the drugs have been keeping her at bay.  DH and I are obviously devestated but haven't cried yet - did enough of that Thursday though when the pains started - have parents coming round later so have to let them down now!!.  Hey ho - round 3 here we come!!!!!!

Signing off for a day or two lovlies but wishing you all the luck in the world for scans, ET's, EC's, tests etc this week.  Will be back soon raring to go with pma for round 3 xxx

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Good luck to you ladies having et today you will be PUPO in no time.

Becca so sorry for you and DH. Take care and taking time out is good for you to come to terms with everything. Thinking of you. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Becca massive massive hugs to you both    
I too had a bfn this morning,started spotting again last night


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Just wanted to say good luck to those ladies having et today, mothers day is definately a good omen. X

Becca, so sorry to hear your negative result   xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - you know I'm so very sorry. Big hugs. Hope you get spoilt today xxx

Becca - I'm sorry to hear your news too. Big hugs. Glad you are thinking of round 3, planning forward really helps

Sqwelch & Helen - good luck for ET today


----------



## Flash123

Raven and becca big big hugs to u both xxx

And good luck to you ladies having ec or et today and to those on the dreaded 2ww. Sending you lots of love and luck.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

Becca and ravan I am so very sorry girls and what a ****ty day to have to test. 

Love to u all. I know how hard mothers day is when your ttc. I had 13 mothers day where I was truely misable and thought it would never happen. Hugs 

Are they ets today? Good luck


----------



## helen_26

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. just about to leave for et.

Ravan, becca - sorry to hear your news. Hugs to you both x


----------



## Becca1507

thank you ladies.

Raven       xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Helen & Sqwelch, hope your et went well today, relax and rest up for 2ww

Becca, Raven, sorry to hear your news. Recover and come back stronger, ladies

I took my trigger shot @ 11 last night, it was the ovritelle pen. I injected and held the pen down for 10 seconds and the pen went back to 0. But there was still some left in the pen. I'm not sure if i've injected it all now. 

Mrs t, good luck with your blood results and hope you can start your fet

Well done Wales!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!

Becca and Ravan, I am so sorry to hear your news.  This is such a cruel journey, and it just isn't fair.  Please take it easy and be very good to yourselves, you need a lot of TLC right now.  Big  , xxxxxxx

Sqwelch and Helen-how did ET go?  Congratulations on being PUPO!  Now, do absolutely NOTHING all day and keep up the water and protein intake.  Good luck girls!  xxxx

Sarah-how are you feeling today?  I'm sorry to read you had to go back to bed, but you have to give in to it, and bed sounds like the best place to be.  I had a really bad headache yesterday but I drank loads of water and it seemed to clear it.  Anyway, hope DH is still waiting on you hand and foot!  Big   xxx

Mrs T-hope you get the blood test results back tomorrow, so that you can get started.  FX!!  xxx

Son-I've never used the ovitrel pen, but if it went to 0 then it sounds as if you got everything!  Good luck for tomorrow-eat LOADS of protein today.  xxxx

can anybody help me out here?  I've had REALLY bad pain in the area of my left ovary all night, and still uncomfortable today.  Just twinges in the right ovary, which I'd expect.  Any ideas what this could be?  

Hope you all have a great day, 

Love, Amanda


----------



## les0090

Becca and Ravan - so so sorry for your BFN's. Thinking of you both.   xx

Sqwelch and Helen - all the best for today.  

Les XX


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

So sorry Ravan, just saw your post.   xx


----------



## Sarah411

So sorry Ravan. Hope you get spoilt today you deserve it. 

Dwrgi, feeling a lot better today thanks had a good rest last night. How you doing today? Sending big  to you.

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Just wanted to send big massive hugs to Becca and Ravan xxxxxxxxx

Sqwelch and Helen - you are probably already at the clinic but just wanted to say good luck for today - i definitely think having ET today is a good omen!! xxx

Hope everyone is ok today - I'm still at m&d's and think i feel a little stronger as each day goes by - we aren't doing anything today - dad is cooking roast pork for dinner (mmmm!) and mum and i took the dog for a walk to Ogmore in the rain - typical!!

Jo xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Sorry been away for a couple of days but just wanted to say huge big loves to both Ravan and Becca, so sorry girls, horrid time for you   xxxx

Sqwelch and Helen hope its one beautifully for you today xx

Sonea good luck for ec tomorrow, enjoy your snooze xx

Dwrgi sorry chick not too sure about your pain, may be an idea to ring the clinic if it's still happening xx


----------



## helen_26

Hi ladies and **.

Just got back and have 2 beautiful blasts on board. OTD is 1st April.

Squelch, how did it go hun?

Off to put my feet up and watch a film now so will catch up latep x


----------



## Sarah411

Helen your PUPO. Get some rest and enjoy being spoilt. Xx


----------



## Ravan

Sqwelch..............icsi E/C 12th March
Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Mrs cookiemoo...iui Feb
Kitty....................ivf Feb
Dizzy .................fet Feb/March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Redkay







scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Helen OTD 1st April

Well done Helen,feet up and relax!


----------



## Welsh Flower

Afternoon all,

Sorry been quiet all week. Been visiting my dad in Pembs and connection really awful. Just been trying to catch up but apologies as sure I'll miss loads.

Becca and Raven- so, so sorry. You must both be so disappointed. Sending you both massive hugs        xxx

Sqwelch and Helen- sorry didn't wish you both good luck in time but hope all went well and you're both now PUPO. Take it easy and try not to go mad, really    it's your time 

Sarah and Dwrgi- hope you're both ok... not too much longer   

Jo, Still thinking about you. I'm glad you're feeling bit better each day. I can't imagine how you must feel but think you're being so strong   xx

Farmboy (phew- nearly said fatboy again!)- thanks for the lovely posts and for the info on how DE has been for you. Keep posting and let us know you you're both getting on.

Siany, thanks for asking after me. I'm feeling bit down at the moment if I'm honest. Having horrid time at work and some emotional family stuff, so finding that and whole ivf journey is all bit overwhelming at the moment. But trying to keep chin up. So many people here have been through some horrible times so seeing the courage shown by others is good inspiration for me. Looking forward to getting started next month. How are you and when are your tests? x

Soneaze- all the best for ec tomorrow  

Sorry to everyone I've missed. Thinking of you all and wishing you all the best at whatever stage you're at xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Soneasze - good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure the ovitrelle was fine. Thanks for thinking of me

Dwrgi - hope you are feeling better

Sarah & Mrscookiemoo - hope you are both ok

Jo - glad you are feeling a bit stronger, it really is one day at a time

Helen - congrats on being pupo

Sqwelch - hope it went well

Welsh flower - big hug, sounds like you need one

Ravan & Becca - thinking of you today

Bexy - don't work too hard this week my lovely 

Hi everyone else, hope you all coped with Mothers Day. Praying next year we will all be celebrating


----------



## Siany

Ravan and Becca - so sorry that you did not get your BFPs this time.  

Mrs T - good luck for your results tomorrow.  Hope you can get started.

Jo -  you are a very strong lady - thinking of you today 

Son - good luck for tomorrow.

Helen - congratulations on being PUPO.

Welshflower,    sorry to hear that you have being having such a rough time.  I had my blood tests on Thursday and should get the results in a couple of weeks.

Dwrgi - hope the pain has eased. 

AFM - hot flushes have started!!!  At least I know this time that it is a result of stopping the meds.  Last time I thought I was menopausal!

Just a quickie tonight, love to everyone else. x


----------



## Dwrgi

I agree with you on that sentiment Mrs T! I hope you get good news tomorrow! Will b thinking of yiu! X

Tbh, the pain in my side is really bad. Hurts to move around, hurts to get up. Sort of mid lower abdomen to the left. Feels v tender. I emailed Amanda this morning and I hope she replies tonight- her emails are generally sent in the night. If not, Ill phone her tomorrow.  
Thanks for asking!

X


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Kitty....................ivf ?
Dizzy .................fet March
Staceyemma......icsi March
Les.....................ivf March
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar/april
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Ravan................fet april/may
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April


----------



## Ravan

just cant get me out of your head can you mrs T














good luck tomorrow

Thanks for your thoughts girls,Im dusted off and ready for the grand finale!
Going with last ever natural fet with next period...with added oestrogen and progesterone








Never had the oestrogen....anyone have any info? Like when its taken and in which form,pills jabs ect?

I'm excited again....I dont stay down for long


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - he he, you know me! Glad you have bounced back so quickly. Great to see you back on the list, at this rate we could well be cycle buddies. The oestrogen is taken in pills, one pill three times a day. 

Dwrgi - hope it eases soon. I've had quite sharp pains on 2ww before which Amanda thought was due to the progesterone. I'm sure she will put your mind at rest

Siany - I think youre a bit young for those kind of hot flushes!

Thanks all for your good wishes, I'm preparing for another delay just in case..


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T...you better not be delayed anymore!!! I guess I will be on them after ovulation then...as I read they stopped ovulation....maybe after transfer?

sqwelsh hope it went well today....want to put you on the other list  

Becca hope your okay     

dwrgi hope the pain eases soon for you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - tell me about it, although I have a feeling I will have a positive result and have to carry on d/r a while ..Yes, I've had them from ET a couple of times


----------



## Ravan

I dont mind being your cycle buddy   

night all off to bed


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yeah we could drive each other bonkers in the 2ww! I'm already in bed, best get off to sleep now. Night


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - good luck for your results today - REALLY REALLY hope you aren't delayed again!! xxx


----------



## sqwelch125

Morning ladies, what a day yesterday... Helen, our paths did not cross so was gutted not to say hello.. contests on your transfer, good luck! 

We were lucky enough to have all 8 still going yesterday so Lyndon picked his favourite 2 and they arenow safely onboard.. Bert and Ernie please stay! We have 6 now frozen. Havnt cried through this whole tx but omg I cried through the whole transfer. Got in the room and the tears started to trickle down my face and I could not stop lol..

Our test date is 2nd April.. omg I'm scared!

How is everyone today? 

S x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Sqwelch and having frosties is a really good sign


----------



## helen_26

Good morning everyone. It's a beautiful day here in West Wales

Squelch - I managed to hold back the tears, but my dh was sobbing!  Real shame I missed you. Congrats on being PUPO!!

Ravan - Good on you girl! Glad you have a plan. I'm taking the Progynova tablets - 2mg twice a day as well as the cyclogest. They are very small blue tablets.

Mrs T - Good luck for your results.

Dwrgi - Did Amanda get back to you? How are you feeling?

Sarah - How are you doing hun?

Soneasze - Good luck for today hun xx

Siany -   

Becca - Thinking of you

Hiya Jo, Kara, **, Bex, Loopy, Mrscookiemoo,  and everyone else. Hope the sun is shining where you are.

AFM - Just waiting for Lyndon to ring. He's checking our other embryos this morning to see if we can freeze any.


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Kitty....................ivf ?
Dizzy .................fet March
Staceyemma......icsi April
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar 26th
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Ravan................fet april/may
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Redkay







scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April


----------



## Ravan

Son...your next   

Anymore dates for the list? Seems theres still a few names for March....good luck girls.


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Ravan can you change me to April please it looks like I'll start DR in April just waiting for it to be confirmed by Amanda.   Thanks 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Ravan

done for you stacey.

Any more? Dizzy,Les,Kitty?


----------



## Ravan

Helen how long are you on the pills for? What do they do.....just keep the lining thick?


----------



## helen_26

That's how I've understood it Ravan. I have enough tablets here for 42 days, but I think I would need to take them up to 12 weeks. x


----------



## Dwrgi

Sonea-I am thinking of you and sending huge truck loads of good luck!!!  Hope EC goes well, Axxx

Helen-huge congratulations on being PUPO.  How sweet that DH blubbed-it is a massively emotional experience, I agree,.  Hope you're resting up and taking it very easy today and the next few days.  Implantation should occur quite soon after day 5 transfer, I believe, so no jumping around or anything mad like that!!!!  Good luck!  xxx

Sqwelch, oh you sweet thing!!  I hope you had lots of hugs and cwtches after the ET.  It is an amazing experience, especially after all the sh&te we've had to all go through to get to this stage!  Yes, I hope that Bert and Ernie stay around too!  And the same for you as for Helen-take it very easy now and nothing too strenuous.  No lifting at all.  Good luck to you too!  xxx

Mrs T-hope it goes well today, FX for you! xxx

Staceyemma, April will be here before you know it, good luck with your cycle! You've waited long enough! x

Raver-I am soooooo pleased that you're raring to go for the next FET cycle.  Good on yer girl!  And, as a good luck omen, don't your two new chucks arrive tomorrow?  From what I understand, oestrogen supports the PG by maintaining the womb lining.  No side effects from what I can tell.  It's the bum plugs that give you those!!    Big hugs to you, Axx

Sarah-how are you?  Are you back in work??  It feels weird, doesn't it, to be this many days post ET.  I don't know what the PUPO stuff really means, tbh.  I'm not allowing myself to get too carried away in case things don't work, but occasionally, I get excited about it all.  Such a bizarre experience.  Hope you're feeling all rested up, and sending big hugs to you and shed loads of good luck!  xxx

** & DW-how are you both?  x

Jo-glad to hear that you're being spoilt rotten by your M&D.  TLC is exactly what you need.  xxx

Siany-hope the hot flushes have subsided!  Big hugs to you, not long to wait now for results! xx

Hello Loopy, Bexy, Lills, Les, Mrs CMoo, Red, Welsh flower, and all you lovely people on here!!

Amanda thinks that the pain is either my ovary reverting to normal, or a bowel problem caused by the progesterone.  I am certain it's the first because the pain is so localised.  She prescribed bed and paracetemol.  Bit better today, but quite uncomfortable to move around so am resting up.  

Hope you're all okay, and good luck to everybody having scans, EC, ET, etc. !


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan and Becca so sorry to hear that you had a BFN.

Ravan glad you are feeling positive about next cycle.  Can you change my IUI date to the 26th March please?

Mrscookiemoo I’m glad to hear everything went ok with your IUI.

Jk1 glad to hear that you are feeling a bit stronger hun.

Helen_26 congrats on being PUPO!

Welsh Flower sorry to hear that you are having a tough time in work hun, I am too so can understand how you feel.  I’m already worrying how I’m going to get time off for scans when we begin IUI.

Dwrgi I hope the pain subsides for you hun and the bed rest and painkillers help.

sqwelch125 congrats on being PUPO, bless you for crying hun.

hi to siany, farmboy, staceyemma, mrsT and anyone else that i've missed.

AFM just waiting so that we can begin IUI, so anxious and excited to get started now.  We had all our blood tests back for Hep B/C and HIV which were all fine. Hope you all had a great weekend, we had tickets to see the game fantastic to see Wales win the Grandslam x


----------



## les0090

Helen and Sqwelch - congratulations on being PUPO. XX

Ravan - I have my baseline today so I'm hoping transfer will be the week of 2nd April. XX

Hi to all and hope everyone is enjoying this super weather we've got. (Great for our lambs!)

Les XX


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Kitty....................ivf ?
Dizzy .................fet March
Staceyemma......icsi April
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar 26th
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Ravan................fet april/may
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  scan 9th shows twins!scan23nd March
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April


----------



## Ravan

All updated!









Anyone heard from dizzy,she hasn't been on for a while now.

Dwrgi I got my chickens on Saturday







got 4 of them...not named yet though.Only ones I have names for are Kitty and Sid







(my originals)


----------



## Sarah411

Morning all what a lovely day. Dwrgi I'm feeling ok thanks have another week off work had to use leave up by end of March so fitted in perfectly.glad Amanda got back to you and hope you are resting up. All the best hunnie.Big hugs to you. 
Mrs T good luck for today
Ravan glad to see you back on the list.
Helen hope your resting up and getting lots of tlc.

Good luck for those who have scans ec today

Catch up more later

Sarah xx


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies

just a quick post to send you all a huge     .  

only a brief visit as cant keep away.  I will be back on board properly in a few days to check up on everyone, in the meantime good luck for everything happening this week (Son - wasn't your EC today - good luck hun)

Raven - well done you for jumping back on board with a pma - this WILL be your time hun, positive thinking 
xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Becca dont stay away too long     Put your name back on the list too...........sending pma your way


----------



## Dwrgi

Becca-I meant to include you in my post, I'm sorry that I didn't!  Been thinking about you, and I agree with Raven that the best thing to do is to get back on the list and get onto your next round of treatment!!  Got to be in it to win it!  Big   to you! xx

Raven-as you got  them on Sat, surely they'd have to be named after the Grand Slam side (if you're into rugby that is!)!  Gatland, Halfpenny (Penny?), Cuthbert (Bert) and Jonesy!!!!  Ha ha, or not!


----------



## Dwrgi

Found this online! Lethal, I know, but helps to visualise each stage of the process and will it to happen, apparently!

*What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?

Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer
Days Past
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six Implantation continues
Seven Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eleven Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

5-Day Transfer
Days Past
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four Implantation continues
Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy *


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi think Andy would like those names   One is definately going to be penny  
I'd say that llist is pretty accurate day 9 past 5dt would of been my a/f due date.....although,to anyone thinking of testing early,it could show up later too


----------



## les0090

Wow Dwrgi - I like that list. I'm going to copy and paste it.

Ravan - I keep chickens too but have 30 so it's quite difficult to name them. My buff orpington cockerel is called Mannering tho, after Mr Mannering in Dad's Army! What breeds have you got? Mine are a mixture of different colours (can't remember the breeds now) but I've found the normal red warren's are the most friendly.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - had baseline and all nice and thin. Back on 30th March for next scan so all on schedule so far!!

Love from Les XX


----------



## Ravan

Les I have a white bearded orpington a black silky and now 6 red warrens,they are to young to lay just yet....but kitty and sid lay everyday  Good to see your on track!....wont be long for you now!


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks Mrs T and Siany for the hugs- needed them!   back at both of you x

Siany- probably will seem a long wait for results but really hope they bring some useful news that will help for the next (and final ) try.

Dwrgi- hope you're feeling better. Doesn't sound nice. P.s. good name suggestions  

Ravan- good attitude, that makes me feel determined to be more positive too so thanks 

Sqwelch- congrats on being PUPO and excellent that you have 6 frozen (although sure you won't need them) x

Helen- hope you get good results on remaining embryos but massive congrats on being PUPO whatever as that's most important.

Loopy- sorry to hear you're having rough time at work too. Crap times always seems to happen all at once don't they!
To help me get through work I just keep telling myself to put it in perspective and compared to the journey to have a family it means nothing! Hope yours gets better for you and hope you get to do IUI very soon   x

Les- glad baseline went well. Good luck for forthcoming scans  

Lots of hugs to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow it's hard to keep up with all the cycle and chicken talk!

Soneasze - hope today went well and you are resting up

Sqwelch - love your new profile pic. Hope Bert & Ernie are snuggling in

Helen - did you get your call from LL?

Dwrgi - glad you are on the mend and Amanda reassured you. I wish someone would prescribe bed to me, lol. So tired at the mo. Oh and step away from Google, it will drive you bonkers!

Les - glad baseline went well and you are on the way

Welsh flower - hope you are feeling a bit better

Becca - we all need to take time out sometimes, you know we'll be here waiting when you are ready to rejoin the mayhem

Ravan - glad you are back to your bonkers self! You really don't stay down for long. I reckon you should call one of your chickens Mrs T Bone, preferably an orange one, he he   

Hi everyone else.

Well Amanda called tonight and blood test was all ok so I've started my oestrogen and I'm finally on the way to my FET. Was really shocked, I'd convinced myself there was going to be another delay. It's given me a real boost of pma. Thanks for all your good luck messages x


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi favourite ladies,

Thanks everyone for thinking of me and sending me good vibes. They're much needed. 

Now that the sedation has worn off a little I can type. 
Well didn't I look a right picture going to my EC with my Orange nightie. Amanda even commented on how cheerful it was. I managed to shock her further when I left in a orange jumper too. You know what they say about orange I told her. I am now in agony. My ovaries feel like they have been in a cage fight together. Oooch! Sean and Amanda collected 9 eggs in all. Sean was lovely was very gentle and introduced himself extremely well with an excellent bedside manner.I was extremely happy to see Amanda too. Amanda was marvellous as ever. Amanda just called to check on me too. Lyndon used his massive special telescope ;-) and injected 7 eggs using IMSI. I start the Prontogest injections into my bum cheek tonight instead of Cyclogest. I also start the Prednisolone 4 x daily and Progynova x 3 daily tomorrow. I'm really anxious about The Call tomorrow. 

How is everyone else? 
Well done, Sqwelch & Helen on ET too. I would love to have embies to freeze too.
Mrs T, Hurray! On your Marks, Get Set, GO!!!!! for FET!


----------



## kara76

Mrs t wonderful news

Son well done on 9 eggies and woo hoo bet lyndon is chuffed to be using his super scope to imsi your eggies. Its very cutting edge

Dw 2ww madness, oh I drove myself completely bonkers on all 9 on mine lol

Becca plan plan plan is often the best way to get over a bfn

Hiys everyone. Finding it hard to keep up


----------



## mollylew

Hi Everyone,
Not many personals as I am struggling to keep up but I am thinking of you all and hoping all your dreams come true..

Mrs T - Excellent news!! No more delays! I am very pleased for you.

Les - I had my baseline scan today as well. All fine and starting injections tomorrow. I have my next scan on 26th March.

Ravan - I am ashamed to say that I didnt even realise there were different breeds of chickens!!!! I am glad you are feeling positive. The ladies on this thread are so very strong.

Hope the ladies on the 2ww are doing ok..

Lots of love
x x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Soneasze - yay, go girl in your Orange and I nearly choked on my tea reading about LL's massive telescope, he he. Loads of luck for the call tomorrow. Take all your pred together in the morning to try and ease the effect on your sleep. Rest up now Hun

Kara - hey Hun. I find it hard to keep up too, and I haven't got a little monkey to keep me busy. We know you keep an eye on us


----------



## Redkay75

Helen & Squelch - PUPO       congrats and best of luck!

Son - Congrats on EC, your avatar reminds me of the 80s tv prog 'Oranges are not the only fruit'! anyone else remember that?

Becca -   So sorry to hear your news such a huge bummer. Do you know what your plans will be next?

Ravan - Again so gutted to hear your news   although glad you are getting back on the horse!  

MrsT - Congrats on the blood test and being able to move on with the cycle!   

Les - Great to hear you are on your way! I hope DE is successful for you      

Hi to all you lovely ladies, Welshflower, Loopy, Siany, Stacey emma, Hyper, ** & MrsFB, Jo, Adele, Sugar, Mrscookiemoo, Mollylew, WBW and Betty Boo  

Lillsbills anytime you want to chat send me a list of questions or I can PM you my mobile?

Ravan - sorry more list work for you! unfortunately due to an important but annoyingly timed meeting my scan is now the 28th of March by then I'll hopefully be 8weeks 1 day   they are all ok in there!  

K x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone your mind is pure flith lol

Son I once turnt up for ec is the shortest nightie u have ever seen purely cause it was orange. I felt very silly at the time too. I have visions of your orange jumper lol


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Kara and Mrs T, I love you guys! thanks for the heads up on the preds, not taken them before so don't know what they're like. Yes, LL's massive telescope is very impressive! Fingers crossed, it has helped our guys and eggs get jiggy with it tonight. I am excited and anxious about the call tomorrow. Amanda says the eggs were good quality but we'll have to wait and see. I would love to have a few to freeze as well as transfer too.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - it is now, never used to be, lol. Now I have visions of you in a very short nightie, he he

K - thanks for the bananas!

Son - frosties are a bonus but doesn't mean anything if you dont get them. Just focus on getting the best back on board Hun


----------



## kara76

It was low cut too! I went for the ****ty look. I felt a right pleb , I once wore orange beads too, very 80s lol . The things we do


----------



## Mrs Thomas

OMG you paint such a lovely picture. Or were you just trying to attract Lyndon's attention, lol


----------



## kara76

God no, this was the type of thing that should never be worn in the presents of anyone else lol bad bad bad.


----------



## Welsh Flower

Mrs T- yey to being on your way. Very exciting! xx

Sonease- congrats on great number of eggs. Keeping fingers crossed that you'll get some brilliant news tomorrow. I was wondering whether IMSI is now used instead of ICSI or just in special cases. My husband has very low morphology so thought it may be something that would help us?

Oh, and where can I buy a orange nightie... Anything that helps!!! (although maybe not your ****ty one Kara! )

Good luck with starting injections molleymew.

Mrs T- hope you're enjoying and not worrying. Not too much longer  x

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

What a picture Kara! I wonder what Amanda would have said had she seen you! She told me that I matched with the decor of their recovery room. 

Hey Welshflower, it was more of a very large orange t-shirt with an ethnic print pattern. I think I bought it on sale in maybe, Next? 
You pay extra for IMSI. It's a  special telescope they use to screen the sperm for better ones to inject for ICSI. My hubby's sperm count isn't great. He claims it's the "material" they provide in the "little men's room". ;-)


----------



## kara76

I believe there is evidence that volume can go up the more excited a man is, duno if this is true and never asked lyndon although if it were male factor infertility I probably would of asked the question hehe. 
I remember suggesting to luke if he wanted to take him own and with iphones etc there is no reason they can't have some porn of choice hehe

I remember googling orange nighties and look where I ended up! With a right ****ty number


----------



## Welsh Flower

Ha ha, I shall warn my DH to bring some material of choice (hopefully nothing that will surprise me!) Will have to ask about IMSI, sounds good! x


----------



## SoneaSze

Kara, Oh no, ****ty nightie and his own porn with audio! What did the clinic think!!!! LOL!


----------



## kara76

When I asked my dh why all men seem to take the same amount of time in the mans room he toldme. That it was all done within minutes but they need to show that it takes longer plus they have premission to look at porn hehe


----------



## kara76

Son lol can u imagine what they must have thought.


----------



## SoneaSze

We get sedated and they get to have fun! Where's the justice? he he he


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh I dunno, I'd prefer the sedation!


----------



## SoneaSze

I am so sore! and you're making me laugh!


----------



## kara76

Sedation and fun would rock lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

OMG Kara, trust you. Now Son is gonna be really sore laughing at that one!


----------



## SoneaSze

i am crying!!!!LOL!


----------



## SoneaSze

Ouch!


----------



## kara76

Opps mrs t bone your making son laugh too much.

I like sedation but then I also like generals just before u go under. Yet I hate getting drunk cause I can't handle the hangover.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ha ha Kara, not guilty. Think you topped me with your combo. Son - just to warn you Raver is quite the comedian today she has been sending me jokes so watch out if shes about later!


----------



## Sarah411

Fab news Mrs T  for a change for you won't be long now.

Well done SoneaSze that's great. Makecsure you get lots of rest and drink lots. Good luck for the call in the morning.

Dwrgi, how you feeling Hun, still getting the pain. I hope your getting lots of rest.

Good news Les and Mollylew.

Hello, Ravan,Kara,Helem,Sqwelch,**,Welshflower,Betty,Staceyemma

Hope your all having a lovely evening.

Afm, nothing to report atvthe mo pma still going strong let's hope I can keep it going for another 10 days.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Kitty....................ivf ?
Dizzy .................fet March
Staceyemma......icsi April
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar 26th
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Ravan................fet april
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Redkay







twins!scan28thMarch
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April


----------



## SoneaSze

HELP! Does anyone kNow what needle i need to use for the prontogest injections? Green ones, pink ones or yellow ones?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Son - I use green


----------



## kara76

Yep the green ones


----------



## SoneaSze

Eekk! Green, the biggest one? Gulp. Thanks


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Afraid so. Looks a lot worse than it feels, honest


----------



## Ravan

The biggest one Son   

Mrs T...I also sent the jokes to Kara  ...oh and my sil....then realized a little too late that she is proper irish lol opps.One of the chicken is now called T-Bone   

Kara that nightie would of been good to see you in   I like the idea of fun whilst being sedated


----------



## SoneaSze

If only, it would make the ec experience enjoyable.


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0;wap2

My jabbing vids.

Ravan u wud of love the nightie and a cheeky snog hehe


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - I'm excited, I've never had anything named after me before   

Kara - how come there were no bum rubs to go with the snogs, nightie a bit short he he 

For all I know there may be fun whilst being sedated, I'm proper out of it some of the time.


----------



## Ravan

Now Mrs T that is something to think about lol

Kara you know I would have wanted to do your.........e/t too   

going to bed before I get carried away  to much happy sun for me today  

night all


----------



## SoneaSze

OMG Kara! You didn't even flinch in that video! How rock are you? Talk about Sedation, Fun & Videotapes! Where was the orange nightie! 

Hubby's gone and injected me with the yellow needle tonight, whoops. I thought it didn't hurt. What should i do? Do you think i should do another one?


----------



## kara76

A yellow one wouldn't of hit the muscle so I would do another but might be wise to drop amanda an email in a hope she will email back


----------



## kara76

Btw it really doesn't hurt. Just make sure needle in straight when going in


----------



## Siany

Son - good luck for the phone call tomorrow.  Hope there is lots of action in the lab tonight.

Mrs T - hooray!!  so glad you are on your way.

Ravan - love your PMA!

Sarah, glad your PMA is going strong.

Dwrgi - hope the pain has eased.

Becca - take care x

Glad scans went well today.


----------



## SoneaSze

How brilliant is Amanda! Just called the clinic and Amanda answered. Must use the green needle tomorrow. I really hope I didn't disturb her too much. 

Thanks Kara for the advice! You are fab!


----------



## Ravan

Good luck with the call today Sonea.

Sainy hope you dont have to wait too long for your results.

Betty goodluck with your scan this week!

Hope all our jabbers are happy...not long to go now!

I cant watch Karas jab vids makes me want to pass out   

Loopy not long now!

Theres a lot of names for April! Hope your all set ladies and Gent  

Hope our 2wwers are holding strong.....I would like to see 5 bfps in a row please!

I have to phone the clinic later and book a day 10 scan! We decided to go straight to it and not wait till next month


----------



## staceyemma

Ravan thats fab news!  
Kara has jabbing videos? I'll watch these when I get home later!

SoneaSze- Wow Amanda must work pretty late sometimes she's emailed back to me at near on midnight!
Hope your injection with the green needle went well!

xx Hi everyone else! xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Sonea-that is a brilliant result!!!  Wow!  Also, the thought of LL and his big microscope thingy-well, it's got me all a-quiver!!  I'm sure you will get good news with your call this morning!  Way to go!  xxxx

Mrs T-fab that you can start straight away!  Am so pleased for you, Axxx

Raver-you too!  I think it's wonderful to go straight back into another cycle.  Brilliant, and good luck!  A chicken named T-Bone-fab!!  xxx

Les-brilliant news on your baseline scan.  Bet you can't wait.  Good luck to you!  xx

Sarah-glad that PMA is going strong!  Hang on in there-we're already almost a quarter of the way through the wait!  Big hugs, hun, Axxxx

Siany-how are you?  Did you look into an acu person near you?  Might be a really good idea....?  xx

Helen, Sqwelch-how are you doing?  Hope you're doing lots of rest and nothing else!  xx

Hello to everybody having scans and appointments this week!  Good luck!!

My pain has eased although I still feel it when I walk around.  It scared the hell out of me as it was a similar pain (except not as bad) as when I had an mc/suspected ectopic two and a half years ago.  And I know incidence of ectopic is higher in IVF/ICSI.....  There I go, finding something new to worry about!!  Should we all wear orange for our TWW, I wonder?  Just for luck?!  

Love to you all, and sorry if I haven't named you.  

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Son - well done on your EC and good luck for your call today.

Amanda - i wore orange for the whole of my 2WW - not all orange - that wouldn't have been a good look but just something orange - like socks, vest etc...... 

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## kara76

Dw the pain is likely to be your enlarged ovaries, an ectopic wouldn't show symptoms yet so try and put that worry aside

Son any news from LL yet? 

Ravan the raver great news on going again asap, best way I say

How's everyone today


----------



## Ravan

Kara I just booked my day 10 scan....next wed at 12pm


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Son - any news? Hurry up, I got a meeting soon lol

Ravan - yay, so pleased as you know. I hope it all goes smoothly for us both and we can keep each other company during the madness of the 2ww


----------



## Dwrgi

Kara-I thought it might be an implantation in the tubes again.   

Sonea-we're on pins!!!  Hope you're okay, Axxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hiya everyone, just a quickie from me.

Soneasze - You've got us all on tenderhooks here!!!

Dwrgi - The pain is probably your ovaries hun. hugs to you xx

LL rang yesterday afernoon and we have 4 frosties. Yay!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok I will check back later with personals xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - yay, frosties are a bonus


----------



## Dwrgi

Well done Helen-good news to have some frosties to fall back on, but I'm sure you won't need to!!  xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi Ladies,

Sorry, just managed to get on here. Helen called this morning as LL is giving his eyes a break today from that massive telescope of his. We managed to get 3 fertilising well out of the 7 he injected using Imsi. He said that though IMSI helped to select the best sperm, it doesn't improve fertilisation rates but does improve embryo quality. Though 3 out of 7 fertilising normally it's a personal best for us. We only had 2 out of 7 last time. Seeing as there's only 3 of them, there's no point waiting for blasts. We're going to have the best 2 returned on Thursday. So that's a day 3 transfer. I'm not sure if the DHEA had any effect but hey it was worth a try. FERTILISE WELL MY EMBIES! We love you all already.

Dwrgi, have you called the clinic about your pains? Maybe they could scan you?

Helen, 4 frosties! That is great news! Well done! You have great quality embies!


----------



## kara76

Son 3 is brill news well done

Helen get news on your snow babies


----------



## Sarah411

Helen, fab news on your frosties.

SoneaSze, yay great news you will soon be joining the PUPO gang.

Dwrgi how you feeling today Hun, how's the pain?

Ravan, great news.

JO, how you doing Hun.

Hello, Kara, Mrs T, Sqwelch, Siany, Staceyemma.

Afm, nothing much to report just mooching round counting down the days till OTD. Being around the house so much you realise what needs doing DH is going insane as I keep saying by the way this needs doing and that needs doing. Oh well lol

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Kara, I really pray that these will be the ones! The hubby is also going to do some practising with the green needle today. He was such a  baby yesterday! He was trying not to hurt me, awww bless! I don't know how you had the guts to do it on your own.


----------



## Dwrgi

Sonea-I am delighted for you, and you must be over the moon!  Poor LL obviously needs quite a rest after handling that massive instrument  .  So, roll on Thursday, and the moving in party!  Take it easy now and good luck with the green injection!  P.S. Amanda knows about the pain, but it has subsided.  It now feels much better, as if it's healing, IYKWIM!  Thanks for asking after me, A xxxxx

Sarah-you should greet your DH every night with a clipboard and run through the lists of 'To Do' jobs!  He will be so grateful that you have brought these issues to his attention!       Hope you're resting up-it's actually amazing how much time you can waste, when you really put your mind to it!  It's absolutely ace (sorry Mrs T, I know you sound as if you could do with a break!).  Big hugs, Axxxx


----------



## Ravan

Well done Son....roll on thursday!

Hope everyone is well and not going nuts on the 2ww


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Son, that's brill news. You will soon be pupo, yay. Remember DHEA is good for quality as well as quantity


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,
I will try and catch up properly with personals later. Just wanted to ask a quick question can you have really early appointments for scans at CRGW? I was really hoping to fit them in before work? Just thinking about what is going to happen next week thanks x


----------



## jk1

Son - fab news on your embies huni - i bet you can't wait for thursday!! xx

Loopy - the earliest i've managed to get is 8.30am - I have had an 8.15am one but that was when Debbie was there and she did come in early for us.

Hope everyone is ok today

Jo xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

The earliest appointment i had was 9am but they did some late afternoon ones for me usually on a thursday. Ask cos you never know.

What's the deal with sex before egg transfer? Does anyone know?


----------



## Sarah411

Son, as far as I understand it sex is a no until after pregnancy test. But just ask if your not sure.

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Sarah, OTD not long to go! Wishing you a BFP!


----------



## Sarah411

Thanks SoneaSze. You too. Not long to go for et. All the best. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loopy - its probably easier to get an appt lunchtime or after work, the earliest I've got is 8.30 too

Jo - hope you are doing ok Hun xxx

Sonea - did all that talk of fun at EC make you frisky, lol. 

Hi everyone else

I'm feeling really excited about FET now that I'm finally on my way. Am going to try and put myself first for the next few weeks and take it easy in work whenever I can


----------



## Sarah411

Mrs T I am so pleased your finally on your way. And here here on putting you first. Take time out and chill when you can

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Sarah, I'm not very good at it so I might need reminding occasionally x


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey, Mrs T,  It was the thought of Kara in her nightie what did it. He he, the hubby was "enquiring". I'm too sore for any of those shananigans anyways. Glad to see your all excited for FET in April.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well I can understand that, lol. Tell the hubby you need complete rest, being waited on day and night and lots of chocolate. The rest can wait


----------



## Sarah411

Mrs T plenty of us here will be reminding you.  

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Yep, that was one big needle! Should i alternate bum cheeks?


----------



## kara76

Blow jobs will save the day lol. Is that too naughtie, surely not when we talk about dildo cams, porn, bum bullets etc


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey Kara, it's why we're all here!


----------



## kara76

Hey son have you done the big **** jab yet? Hope it goes well, remember to rub well afterways. Trust me it helps


----------



## Tan1982

Hi everyone, I had my first appointment today at CRGW to start the egg share programme, I'm very excited and Amanda was soooooooo lovely, had my AMH bloods and got to ring in two weeks for results and hopefully it will be full steam ahead. Has anyone done this or going through it now? Any advice would be much appreciated. I always read your stories on here and think to myself your all a great support to each other and helps each other through treatment/tough times. 


Love to you all


T xx


----------



## Ravan

Welcome to the mad house Tanya   I have egg-shared twice now,although a few years back now,will help out where I can....StaceyEmma is sharing and I'm sure she'll give you some advice.
I'll put you on the list


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Kitty....................ivf ?
Dizzy .................fet March
Staceyemma......icsi April
Les.....................deivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar 26th
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Ravan................fet april
Tanya.................icsi ?
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  twins!scan28thMarch
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April


----------



## Siany

Mrs T - good to hear that you are getting excited and that you are putting yourself first.  

Ravan - great that you are going to have another go straight away and don't have to wait a month.  Is it because it was a natural FET that you can go straight ahead?

Son - well done those embies!!  Good luck with the jabs and ET on Thursday.

Dwrgi - glad your pain has eased.  I haven't sorted acu yet.  That's a job for the Easter hols and hopefully I'll have my test results by then.

Sarah - glad you are getting lots of rest.  Keep it up!

Helen and Sqwelch - hope you are both ok.

Jo - how are you this week?  

Welcome Tanya and good luck with egg sharing.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Ravan

siany ...yes,no drugs at all.No point in hanging around eh   when do you get your results back?


----------



## Siany

Next week I think.


----------



## HJones0809

tanya7 said:


> Hi everyone, I had my first appointment today at CRGW to start the egg share programme, I'm very excited and Amanda was soooooooo lovely, had my AMH bloods and got to ring in two weeks for results and hopefully it will be full steam ahead. Has anyone done this or going through it now? Any advice would be much appreciated. I always read your stories on here and think to myself your all a great support to each other and helps each other through treatment/tough times.
> 
> Love to you all
> 
> T xx


Hi T

I am also egg sharing - I am on the pill and waiting for my recipient to have AF so hoping to get start down reg in next few weeks! - the waiting feels like forever  happy to support you in any way I can 

Hannah xx


----------



## staceyemma

Welcome Tanya   I second that Amanda is lovely    but yes it does feel like it takes forever.
I am the most impatient person int he world so feels much longer for me  

I too am on the pill like HJones waiting for recipient to have period too. If you need any adevice or support let me know too  


xxx

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Sarah411

Welcome Hannah.

Omg had an awful nights sleep last night. Night sweats and awful af pains hoping it's the bullets causing it. I found myself stressing at 2am that it hadn't worked got myself worked up and couldn't sleep. I'm off out with DH for a shopping spree to take my mind off everything then off for a meal later.

Sorry for the me post but this 2ww is taking it's toll now and seems more like a 4ww.

Have a hood day all

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Hang in there Sarah....it will be the cyclogest! They 2nd week is always the hardest.Keeping busy is the best way to take your mind off it......and dont apoligize thats what we are here for.  Enjoy the shopping


----------



## les0090

Hi Ravan - could you change my ivf status to deivf please. Thank you. XXX


----------



## Ravan

Done for you Les....not long to go for you now


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah-sorry to hear you had a bad night. I always wonder whether these pains could be implantation but I always come down to earth with a bump when I think it's probably the cyclogest, which is a real bugger!!! Hope you have a good day out today-it's been a week since ET for you, hasn't it flown? Another week and you'll know!!! Big hugs, and hang on in there! xxx 

Welcome Tanya-you will get a lot of support from these pages! Good luck to you! 

Hi HJones-I bet the waiting is the hardest part. Will be worth it in the end!

Siany-bet you can't wait for the blood test results, something to go on! Check out this link for a list of Zita West affiliated acupuncturists. These will specialise in fertility, and may be just what you're after. Jackie Brown is one, but I think you live further afield, so see who is there! Good luck! xx

http://www.zitawest.com/national-network-of-affiliated-acupuncturists/find-an-affiliate/find-an-affiliate-in-uk/?postcode=SA35+0DP&submit.x=91&submit.y=15

Sonea-have to say, I'd send my DH packing if he thought a bit of the other was on the cards after EC or ET or at any stage between and after!! You HAVE had an operation up your oop-la after all!!!  Hope you're feeling okay-still resting up? When's your ET? Hope the injections are going okay? xxx

Hello Helen and Sqwelch-how are you both feeling? Make sure that you keep up the protein and water intake (must say, I've slipped up a little bit but really trying to keep it up). Big  to you both, Axxx

Hi Jo-how are you? Hope you're okay. Think about you often, and sending big 

Hi to everybody! Hope you're all good!

P.S. What's happened to ** and DW? Hope you're both okay?


----------



## helen_26

Hiya everyone, 

Welcome Tanya and Hannah. 

Sarah - The cyclogest plays havock with our bodies!   I'm having really vivid dreams and also woke up in the early hours and couldn't go back to sleep because the dream was so horrible. I'm only 3 days in to the 2ww and already starting to go slightly   

Dwrgi - How are the pains now?

Squelch - How are you  doing hun?

Mrs Cookiemoo - How are you hun? Going   yet?

Ravan - Glad to see you have a plan.

Mrs T -  Glad to hear that you are putting you first.

Jo - How are you hun?

Soneasze - Are you getting excited yet?

Hi Kara, **, Loopy, Bex, staceyemma, siany, wfw, pp and everyone else.

AFM - I'm going back to work tomorrow   so going to do a bit of light shopping in Swansea with dh and then catch a film.  See you all later. xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

Going to try my best to catch up with you all....

Thanks ladies for the info about appointment times, I’ll have to play it by ear I think and she when I can fit it in with the least amount of time off work.

Mrs T good luck with FET

SoneaSze can’t believe your hubby was enquiring lol I had to smile.

kara76 lol at the BJ comment but so true!

tanya7 welcome and good luck with egg sharing I hope they find someone for you soon.

Hi Siany how are you?

Hjones0809 good luck with your egg sharing too hun.

staceyemma I’m really impatient too! All the waiting drives you mad doesn’t it.

Sarah411 sorry to hear that you haven’t been sleeping very well, I hope you enjoy your shopping trip and your hubby treats you to something nice.

Ravan how are u?

Dwrgi I was a bit surprised to hear the price of accupuncture. I emailed Jackie and she said £50 for the first one and then £45 each treatment after and she recommends it weekly!!

Helen_26 hope work is ok tomorrow,enjoy your last day off shopping and going to the cinema sounds great!

Hi to everyone else that I’m missed.

AFM just watching the clock ‘tick tock’ its soooo slow! Can’t wait for the weekend to be here x


----------



## Tan1982

Thank you so much everyone for your welcomes and advice    . I will keep you posted on treatment and good luck to you all going through treatment. 


Speak to you soon


Love


Tanya


Xxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you all for your feedback you are all fantastic.

I've had a lovely day all shopped out now and oh so tired, amazing how tired you get after lazing for a week. He he. Got lots of nice new things for the house and a few cheeky things for me.

Dwrgi, how you doing Hun going mad yet  the 2ww is so annoying. I can't believe et has been a week and will be for you tomorrow. Take care Hun.

Helen, weird things these cyclogest pesseries ain't they. You wouldn't think such a little thing would cause so much grief. How you doing apart from the dreams.

Thanks Ravan your a star.

How is everyone on this lovely day.

Sarah xx


----------



## farm boy

hello our fertility friends.
at last i've made it back and am glad to catch up again, have been missing you all. it has taken me the best part of an hour to read through the back posts. i think the traffic on here has increased since i was last here, maybe it was something i said and you've all been waiting for me to leave.
-first things first. i am very sorry to hear of the bfn's of becca and raven and hope beyond hope becca that you can find the strength to get back in the saddle and make true your dreams. raven i dont think you need any encouragement you are a super strong lady i think.
- secondly congratulations to all the birds boos and kays. the bfp's are the nicest bit on the forum, to read how someone has had it all go right is really good, we are all hoping to join in. loved the comment from mrs t about mothers day and how we are all hoping to celebrate it next year, that is true for sure.
-next a complaint. i'd like you all to realise that is absolutely fine to "write a me post". you do not need to apologise for it. when you feel a bit down and tell us all about it,not one person on here thinks it a bad thing. if by getting it out there it helps, please please carry on.
-really pleased to hear about the ec's and et's. sorry that it is sometimes accompanied by pain. it is true that we fellas have the easy part of the job. if the "quality of the mens room material" is all we need to worry about then lucky for us. when we did our last cycle, the
dw was surprised by how quick i was ! i didn't know i was meant to be enjoying myself (excuse the pun) and wanted to get 'my boys'
into the lab as soon as poss, perhaps next time i'll bring a chair a make a day of it. 
as for sex during tx, we were told no sex for six weeks after et. well our tx didn't get that far along anyway so it didn't apply but our athens clinic told us no orgasm's for mrs ** for six weeks because of contractions. jees who'd be a woman, it gets worse and worse.
while i'm on the subject, i recently asked the dw if she had any sex fantasies that we needed to get out of the way while we still have the chance, you never know she might want me to dress as batman and come in through the window. well she did mention that a weekend spent with johnny depp and ewan mcgregor would be just great and something about sandwiches or was it bunns? anyway i had to point out that i didn't think either of them lived near worcester so it might be difficult to arrange.
she asked me the same back, so i said pregnant sex ( i was trying to be clever).
-we got out for a super cheap pub dinner last night, 'pint and a hamburger (with salad and chips) £5.10', bargain. during said dinner, we decided that if we win the lottery we would put enough money 'behind the bar' at crgw so that we can all (this means you) have as many tx cycles as needed to get a least one man cub each. unfortunately we dont actually do the lottery so i think this may lengthen the odds somewhat. a nice dream though.
-thankyou dwrgi and all for asking after us we have just been super busy at the moment so typing has not been a priority. thanks very much for the info on posting an avatar pic, you now have the pleasure of garry (nickname) our present bull.
mrs ** now refers to you all as 'my ladies'. good for me bad for you.
-loving the picture of staceyemma in your wedding dress and also of bert and ernie (dont get them mixed up)
- glad mrs t  is on the way at last, i was starting to wonder if you'd taken root.
-three weeks ago we were newbies now were old hands already and getting cheeky-er by the day.
-mrs ** has her first tx scan on 18 april and we are hoping to et around the beginning of may-ish i think. she is still waiting for some blood results to come back after 8 months and 3 times of trying. the local gp surgery has been absolutely brilliant. they have done all of our tests and bloods for both tx's, but for some reason the lab (in brum i think) is just not processing this one test. our gp is trying all she can but cannot actually do it for them (us). we live in hope.
-redkay. love your dh (mr.rk)'s remark about wrapping in bubble wrap and putting you in the loft for 8 months. i think if it worked we might actually try it, though it does sound a little fred west.
-i've got carried away this looks like an essay again.
congrats on the pupo's dwrgi, sarah, helen, sqelch,  good luck on up and comming et's, ec's, scans, jabs, jobs and buns.
hello to helen, redkay, les (hope lambing going okay), siany, pp, kara, becksypob, flower, cookie, molly, soneasze, loopy, hjones, and tanya, and of course anyone my country like brain has forgotten,
i think our lap top may run out of ink.
fat-boy aka 
**..


----------



## SoneaSze

I think i love you **! What a wonderful post! Your bull looks magnificant! Your gp sounds very supportive. Thank you for the tab behind the crgw bar, i'll get you a lottery ticket. Hmmmm Batman sounds cool, I have fond memories of Batman,  sigh! So, lambing eh? That sounds so cute but i bet it's hard work. Give our love to DW and your Bull.


----------



## Dwrgi

**-I love you too (hope DW doesn't mind)!!!  Your posts are fantastic!!  You kept us waiting and this is what we got!  I think you have a talent for it!!  Writing that is.  Hmm, was Garry trying to eat the camera??  Bit scared of bulls myself, after having been up close on numerous occasions to a Friesian (NASTY piece of work he was) and Hereford bull as a child...  So, like you, I'd definitely stay on THIS side of the fence.  Would hate to be the cow!  Ha ha!!  

Brilliant to have dates for treatment-you can start to think that it is really happening now!  Brilliant!  Huge cattletruck loads of good luck to you-you and your DW sound like you'd make terrific parents (although you'd have to stay quiet about the Batman costume in the attic!).  

Loopy-Jackie told me once a week too, but she then conceded and said, that before and after ovulation would do too.  I think, in an ideal and football star's life (and thus their money), she likes to see you once a week to begin with, to get obvious problems ironed out.  But, if you can stretch to £90 a month, then twice will do.  She is really good, although I was annoyed with her a few weeks ago when she didn't honour an appointment.  May be worth a shot?  xx

Sarah-glad to hear you had a nice day out.  I so agree.  After lolling around doing sod all apart from read Catherine Alliott and play with the dogs, I'm shattered after walking around M&S today.  Nice chilled night tonight for both of us, I think!  Hopefully no night sweats for you tonight, either!  xxxx

Love to you all, Amanda 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

**. What a wonderful post. Glad you and DW are getting moving wont be long now for you hopefully time will fly by. Love the profile pic by the way.

Amanda. How weird is it how tired you feel after a wonder around the shops I am so glad to be sat down now though dog sat on legs tv on and DH painting the bathroom couldn't ask for more lol I so hope I sleep tonight and fx for no night sweats. Hope you have a lovely evening. Xx

Hope your all having a lovely restful evening.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sonea - definitely alternate cheeks. Good luck for tomorrow, be great to see you move down the list

Tanya / HJones - good to see you posting and great that you have each other and Staceyemma to support each other through treatment

Sarah - big hugs, as Ravan said the second week is always the hardest. Cyclogest is cruel stuff! Glad you are all shopped out, keeping busy is the best thing you can do.

Dwrgi - glad you sound like you are doing well

Helen - going back to work is a great way of keeping occupied and making the 2ww go faster. Just take it as easy as you can

Loopy - waiting is so hard, the weekend will be here before you know it

** - love your post. Glad to be one of your ladies! Your DW is a lucky lady, you sound very sympathetic of what we go through, I suppose you are more informed than ever after listening to us lot. Don't take the DW sex fantasies personally, mine involves Robbie Williams - well it is a fantasy, lol. LOVE your lottery dream, how generous. I feel really selfish now, I've never thought beyond an Aston Martin (another fantasy!). Not that I do the lottery either. Great news that you have your dates in place and a supportive GP, mine's useless. As for me taking root, I'm here for the duration, one way or another. 

Hi everyone else


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies!

I will be attending the open evening at CRGW tomorrow and I am so incredibly nervous about it! More so about turning up on my own and wondering what people's reactions will be that I'm planning to be a single mother...only one friend knows my plans so far and whilst she has been more supportive than I could have imagined it's REALLY going to start tomorrow!

Looking at the email Lyndon sent me it seems I'll only be there for an hour or so which isn't too bad I guess. Does anyone know if single women are "common" at these events, or will I stick out like a sore thumb?

If any of you lovely ladies are there tomorrow look out for the nervous brunette on her own and feel free to say hi!


----------



## Sarah411

Pollita, you will get lots of useful information from the open evening and also nice biscuits and coffee lol don't worry about going on your own many others are in your situation I know when I attended it there was a lady on her own who I got talking too so don't worry people are so taken with all the info and every situation is different so people won't think anything. You just go get all the info you need and enjoy. And write down any questions you might have before you go cause if your anything like me you'll forget as soon as your there. Enjoy! 

Sarah xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all I've been AWOL for ages sorry! Just a quick, quickie to say good luck to Son for ET tomorrow xx

Pollita good luck tomorrow, I have no doubt that all the folks at crgw will make you welcome, they are a fab bunch. Good luck and I think you are wonderful to go it alone xx 

Farmboy you are wonderful  love being one of your ladies and love your bull, he looks magnificent! 

Sorry for quickie but best of luck to you all xxxxx thanks mrs T for being fab xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pollita - I've never been to the open evening but the team are fab so will put you at ease I'm sure.

Bexy - me, fab? You're making me blush, lol


----------



## Siany

Son - good luck for tomorrow xxx

** - a lovely post.  Glad to hear that you and DW will be on your way soon.  Not too long now to the first scan.  I had the same lottery thought!

Sarah and Dwrgi - one week down!  

Sarah - hope you have a better night's sleep tonight.

Dwrgi - thanks for the link.  I will have a look.  

Helen - hope you are not too busy on your return to work tomorrow.  Good luck.

Pollita - when I attended the open evening everyone was very friendly and Amanda and Lyndon will put you at ease.  

Bexy and Mrs T - how are you doing?  Hope you are not working to hard.

Loopy - not too long now.

Jo -  

Becca  - 

Ravan - how are the chickens settling in?

AFM - Amanda phoned earlier.  First of all she said that I shouldn't have paid for the blood tests and that they will refund me  (£145)  She then said that the prolactin level is ok but my thyroid is underactive.  She is going to write to my GP and hopefully they will prescribe thyroxine.  This needs to be sorted before we attempt another treatment as it would cause problems with implantation and possible miscarriage.  I'll have to take the thyroxine for 2-4 weeks and then they will retest.  It isn't the reason for the poor response though. Umesh has put in my notes to try an 'antagonist protocol' next time with Gonal F or a mix of meds.  Does anyone have experience of this or know about it?  AMH result should be back Monday.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - I have underactive thyroid too, so take thyroxine daily. Hope the AMH comes back as planned. Sorry, don't know anything about antagonist - I'm sure someone will be along soon to advise


----------



## lillsbills

Ladies and gent ( I use the term 'gent' loosely ** as you are a honourary lady   ) there is soo much going on its hard to keep up.

I just wanted to wish all those testing shortly the best of luck and all those with scans, well, I hope you see such wonderful things on that screen.  It is an amazing feeling...

Raver - Mrs T... you go girls, fan blo&dytastic.. your both amazing people, such strength is wonderful. 

AFM, tis officially  my friday night so let the party begin! Actually am pooped so will prob go to bed


----------



## kara76

sorry ladies and gent lol just a quickie
Mrs t robbie is all mind, with mr beckham too yum yum

Son good luck with et woo hoo


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - aw thanks Hun. You're a strong un too. Btw there's no way you're 41 looking at that profile pic!

Kara - we've had this conversation before, lol. I'm prepared to share at a push, if I go first. Or better still, you have Beckham I'll take the Robster.

Does anyone else find the VoiceOver man at the end of obem really creepy?


----------



## adele10495

Pollita- I had to reply to your post as me and dh are going to the crgw open evening tomorrow and don't worry we will chat with you and make you feel less nervous hopefully. You can take someone along with you though if someone is free to go with you! I will be the blonde which needs to lose more weight lol  . My hubby said with the old geezer as he is 14 years older than me.


Hi to everyone else and best of the luck to everyone with ec, et and the dreaded 2ww! I will know more tomorrow with which month exactly that I will be going through fet and if that doesn't work I will have to have a serious think whether I want to go through deivf. We will see though one step at a time! Oh well must get to bed as Kyran will wake at 6 and Alesha will probably wake several times as they are still full of colds.


Will update tomorrow evening xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks guys, i suppose i will find out tomorrow if all 3 are good. I'll have 2 returned. My butt cheek hurts a lot today! Feels very bruised. Hey, no pain, no gain, right? 

Enjoy the open evening, ladies! You're in excellent hands


----------



## jk1

Morning Ladies and **,


Son - good luck for today huni xxx


Lills - have you got some days off - wooohooo enjoy huni - are you doing anything nice? xx


Siany - good news about the refund! I've had antagonist protocol twice - its where you start with the menopur and then when you have a follie that is around 12mm you start the antagonist which is cetrotide - when i had mine i was injecting for 2 weeks before I had EC - I had it to try and stop my OHSS - which it did on one cycle but didn't on the other.  I wonder if they are looking to use antagonist for you because you don't have to down regulate so it might be better for you.  xxxxx


Bexy - nice to see you - hope you are ok and not working too hard hun!! xxx


Mrs T & Lills - I've said it before and I'll say it again - thank you so much for all your support through what has officially been the worst few weeks of my life - what we would do without you!!  xxx


Ravan - wow there's not hanging around hey!!  so glad you are ready to go again!! xxx


Becca - how are you doing huni? xx


** & Mrs ** - loving the piccie of your bull!! hope you are both well xxx


Adele & Pollita - enjoy the open evening tonight - as the others have said you will be in safe hands with CRGW xxx


Tanya - welcome and good luck with your treatment xx


Sarah, Helen & Amanda - hope you are all ok and not gone   yet!! xx


Loopy & Les - hope you are both well xxx


Staceyemma - how are you huni? xxx


Redkay, Bettyboo and WBW - how are you all - WBW not heard from you in a while - hope all is good huni xxxx


Welshflower - how are you huni? xx


Hello to anyone I have missed - hope you are all doing ok xxx


Jo xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sonea - Good luck for ET today, sounds like you need lots of bum rubs, hope it is not too sore - but it will all be worth it!

Ravan - you are such a strong lady (& also thanks for your lists otherwise I don't think I could keep up!)

Sarah,Helen, Dwrgi, Sqwelch, Cookiemoo - great to see so many of you on the 2WW, hope that it is not driving you too    Anything to distract you for a bit will bring you that bit closer to OTD!

Jo - thanks, still thinking of you  

Mrs T - Yeah to starting to get FET sorted, we will all be reminding you that you are supposed to be putting yourself first!

WBW - hope you are okay x

Redkay - Hope you are feeling okay,  not long now still your next scan.

** - Love your post, I think you have a little army of supporters on here

Welcome to all the newbies, good luck to those going to the open evening, hello to everyone else    

AFM - Been down with a cold for about a week now, so feeling knackered but otherwise no other symptoms.  Just wishing tomorrow would arrive as hoping everything is okay.  Hoping I can post some good news


----------



## staceyemma

hi Jo,

I'm ok thanks hope you're ok hun?
Still waiting for a down reg date from Amanda.
Ladies is it just day 21 you can start down reg as in the booklet (which a kind FF emailed to me) you can down reg from day 2 too?
My planning appointment was really vague I didn't even leave with the handbook or any dates hence why I had it emailed to me by a member on here... just left waiting on a phone call from Amanda now. They're currently in the process of matching mine and recipients periods up. 

Hope it's not too long now as I've been waiting ages!!!!!!!!!

xx

hope everyone is good


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Staceyemma - you d/r from day 21 on the long protocol or day 2 from the short protocol. I'm guessing you will be on the long protocol. When you are ready to start you will have a day to day guide which sets it all out for you

Jo - no problem Hun, I'll be here to to celebrate the best times in your life too xxx

Son - good luck for later

Betty - loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Ravan

** love your posts....keep them coming  And good luck for your scan...will add dates to the list for you  

Stacey I hope its not too much longer for you to wait.I know its frustrating but this bit is improtant,hang in there  Why dont you email Amanda to see whats happening.

Lils wow loving your pic   

Becca tomorrow will be a good day for you.....cant wait to hear your news

Hope you 2wwers are ok....stay sane ladies,stay sane   

Son good luck today! thinking of you x

Siany nice to see you getting some answers,hope it wont be too much longer before you can get started again!

Jo how are you feeling?     

Mrs T not long to go     Is it a scan tomorrow? I have no memory  

Morning all


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Kitty....................ivf ?
Dizzy .................fet March
Staceyemma......icsi April
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar 26th
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Ravan................fet april
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  twins!scan28thMarch
Bettyboo  scan 23rd March
Welshbird







scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April


----------



## Ravan

Loopy 4 days to go(ment to put that on my post lol) Hope your ready!!!


----------



## Ravan

Soneasze...........icsi E/C 19th March
Kitty....................ivf ?
Dizzy .................fet March
Staceyemma......icsi April
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests march/april
Loopy.................iui Mar 26th
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Ravan................fet april
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Redkay







twins!scan28thMarch
Bettyboo







scan 23rd March
Welshbird  scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning Ravan - nope Hun, scan next Friday. Got intralipids on Saturday though


----------



## Dwrgi

Son-good luck today hun!  Am thinking of you!  xxx

Lills, I agree with Mrs T, you look about 25 in that photo!  You look fab!!!  xxx

Sarah-how are you 'bearing' up?  Hope you're okay-I'm beginning to feel as if I'm going cuckoo....  Hey, your hints on the house front have obviously paid off if DH was painting the bathroom!!!  xxx

Siany-so pleased that you are getting somewhere, and how fab of Amanda to say they would refund you blood test costs.  They really are fab.xxx

Stacey-I bet you feel as if you've been waiting FOREVER, but when you get started, you'll forget about all of this!  I'm sure it's not long now.  xx

Helen, Sqwelch and Cookie-how are you all??  xx

Love to everybody!  

P.S.  Considering all the talk on here about sex during treatment, I adopted my most alluring voice with DH and asked if he wanted a BJ.  He paused, and said, 'I'm okay at the moment, thanks!'  OMG!!  Crushed.


----------



## Sarah411

Morning all you lot have been busy while I've been sleeping. 

Betty good luck for your scan Hun only 1 more day to go.

Amanda, I'm starting to go a bit loopy now time is dragging it's heels. Yes DH definitely got the message, thankfully. Are you going to test early?

Siany, nice to see your finally getting somewhere. Fab news on getting sone money back as they say every little helps.

Stacey, hoping it won't be much longer for you.

Enjoy the open evening ladies.

Hello to Jo, Lills, **, Helen, Sqwelch, Cookie hope your all well.

Afm, had a much better sleep last night didnt wake until 10.30 this morning. I must of needed it. No night 
sweats either yay. 

Sarah xx


----------



## farm boy

dwrgi you is bad


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - going cuckoo in the second part of the 2ww is standard I think! Hope you are keeping busy. Are you going to test early or stick it out? Ay news on husky babies? Thanks for the info on the BJ, lol. My DH would never ever refuse an offer like that from me

Sarah - sounds like you had a lovely sleep, I'm so jealous, lol. Same question to you are when are you going to test?


----------



## Sarah411

Mrs T, DH wants to test early but I don't  know what to do.

My DH would never refuse that either lol

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi maybe he thought it was a trick question


----------



## Ravan

Sarah my advice to you about testing.........only do it early if you could cope with the fact it may be too early and you could see a bfn before a true bfp  Oh and once you test you will of course be forced mentally to test daily


----------



## Sarah411

Thanks Ravan, I wouldn't know how early I could test for it to show correctly so will probably stick it out until OTD.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It's always safest to stick it out til OTD but those last few days are a killer aren't they


----------



## Ravan

a day or two before is a killer,I usually test then


----------



## Sarah411

Thanks Mrs T and Ravan I will have to tell DH he has to wait till the 29th we have come this far. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I have tested from 15 days post EC and it's never been wrong so far. Not that I'm encouraging early testing or anything


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T you are naughty


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It has been said


----------



## Dwrgi

I'd be gutted if it was a BFN, and I know I'd be testing ten times a day after that until OTD, so I hope I'm going to stick it out!  

I can't believe Al either!  I think I'm quite skilled in that department, but he has 'having his penis bitten off by teeth' anxiety, so what can I do?  His loss I think!  I just need to visualise Denis Thatcher in a Tarzan thong or something, to get my mind back off sex!!!  Knowing you can't have it, is a killer!


----------



## farm boy

i am going to fetch mrs ** to read this quick before admin delete it


----------



## Sarah411

Amanda i have just spat my water everywhere reading that post. Lol the poor dog was in the firing line as well.     

Sarah xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Dwrgi, you are sooooo bad! But must admit, I am the same. Farmboy, get your quota in before DW goes on treatment! 

Thanks all for thinking of me.
I am pregnant! (well until proven otherwise, that is). We have two top quality embies on board. The moving in party has started. The pineapple juice is flowing. (aswell as all the water i drunk to get a full bladder). I got a little bit emotional just after their return. They're keeping the 3rd one in for observation, though it's unlikely it'll survive to frost. Not surprising really, i never seem to get frosties, but you never know. Does anyone know how often you're supposed to have intralipids? I've only had one a few days before EC.


----------



## Ravan

Loopy.................iui 26th March
Devonmaid.........icsi e/c 27th March
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April 5th...ish
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests March/April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Ravan................fet april
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  twins!scan28thMarch
Bettyboo  twins!scan 30th March
Welshbird







scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April

Son whats you otd? Welldone and enjoy the madness pupo lady


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sonea - yay, you are pupo! Congrats Hun. I have intralipids twice due to proven immune issues but I think most people have them once just before EC and agin when you get a bfp


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Mrs T! As always you are my fountain of knowledge. Good luck with your next intralipid. Will you be having acupuncture with it? 

Ravan, i made it to the bottom of the list! they gave me an OTD of 6th of April. That seems like an age away! Insanity may rear its ugly head and some very bruised bum cheeks.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Hun, I'm not doing acu this time, just struggled to find the time and found it a bit stressful which kinda defeats the object!

OTD is Good Friday then, sounds like a good omen to me, really hope this is your time.


----------



## Sarah411

SoneaSze welcome to the PUPO club.

Sarah xx


----------



## les0090

Sonea - congratulations on the return of your embies. Well done on being PUPO and good luck on the 2ww.

Les XX


----------



## Dwrgi

Congratulations Sonea, I'm sure that the two are getting all snuggled in as we write!  Hope you can relax tonight and just enjoy the moment!!  Wonderful!!  And fingers crossed for no. 3!  xxx

Hi everybody!  How are you all doing?  Pollita, I'm thinking of you tonight and I'm sure you will find Lyndon and Amanda just fabulous.  Good luck!  

I had a really emotional moment tonight.  Everything just seems to have got on top of me, and this waiting and wondering is THE PITS    !!!  Roll on March 30th, and FX it'll be good news !  

Let's   we ALL have good news soon!  We so deserve it!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - you must be next to join the pupo club?

Dwrgi - big hugs hun. It's perfectly normal to be up and own during the 2ww. Hang on in there


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Mrs T!  I've evened up your bubbles as a ta muchly for your kindness! xx


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Son - 6th of April is my birthday so I think it will be good news for you!!  xxx


----------



## les0090

Yes!! All being well with my lining scan on the 30th they will hopefully defrost the eggs on the Monday and we'll see what happens!! It's still a bit surreal.
xx


----------



## jk1

Les - woooohooo!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - phew! I hadn't noticed they were an odd no. I'm often blowing everyone bubbles to even them up too

Les - I'm in for a lining scan on 30th too

Jo - good to hear from you Hun xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Amanda, ah you poor thing I know how you feel it's  a topsie turvie time emotions everywhere. Won't be much longer now.  We are all allowed to have bad times with what we go through.

Jo, so nice to hear from you. How you doing?

Les, not long and you will be joining us PUPO ladies.

Sarah xx


----------



## farm boy

-well done soneasze hope it all went well and continues to do so.
it's my birthday soon so may i ask mrs ** for an extra one, something ewan mcgregor could only dream of!
-lillsbills. thanks for the message, i dont object to being a honourable lady at all, but does it mean i have to get an orange nightie?
nice pic you guys, i'm not brave enough to put my own mug in the profile i'll let garry carry the can.
-bettyboo. an army of supporters you say, wow i dont know why, i cant even get the dog to follow me at home.
-kara. saw your vid on you tube well done for that, did you read the comments underneath? they think your a meth addict (maybe you are i dunno).
-pollita. hope you enjoy the open eve, we did . we thought the whole place was very impressive, enough to be here now for sure.
-staceyemma. we hope you are doing well and the headaches are gone now, i can only guess what dwrgi and mrs thomas may recomend as a cure for that.
thanks to all 'my ladies' for leaving such nice comments it is a pleasure to join you all.
thanks  sarah, sianny, ravan, jk1, bexypob and all ff's.
there is alot of love (ahem) on this site at the mo, good work.
we have become very fond of you a ll here at ** manor.
**..


----------



## farm boy

sorry adele i keep missing you off my list. hello  
**..


----------



## farm boy

and les. sorry.
**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - you're confusing me with someone else surely, he he

Gotta share this with you all. I'm sat here with a hot water bottle on my tummy to give my lining the best chance and DH said that I'm trying to get my insides as cuddly as the outside! I didnt know whether to laugh or be offended. I have put on a few pounds lately, lol


----------



## pollita

Thank you all, I am glad I listened to you and went! Had a great time, the centre is amazing and I got to meet Adele and her husband who are both lovely and helped to put me at ease.

I'm pretty sure my decision has been made 

Hipe you are all doing well, I don't know many of you yet but I am really hoping to get to do so!


----------



## Siany

Sonea - Congratulations on being PUPO.  Snuggle in lovely embies.

Pollita - I'm glad that you were put at ease.  We felt the same after the open evening - this is the only place for us.

Mrs T - that did make me chuckle!  I think they should use that on these IVF/meditation cds!

** - I too feel privileged to have such wonderful f friends.

Dwrgi - hugs for you.  Such an emotional time.

Jk - your inbox is full!

Sarah - I'm glad you had a better night sleep last night.

Betty - good luck for the scan tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah411

Pollita, glad you enjoyed the open evening. Nice for you to meet a fellow ff.

Thanks Siany hope it continues tonight also. Hope you are ok.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie from me

Son woo hoo pupo go girl


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi all, 
Apologies for being AWOL for a while. I have been a bit disheartened lately. Still waiting for NHS hysteroscopy before I can have my FET. Rang hospital and they said I am not a priority as it is elective and not as a result of something seriously wrong! I went and saw my GP yesterday saying how much stress all the waiting is causing me and could she write another letter asking for me to be seen sooner rather than later, so fingers crossed. I am becoming more aware of my age and worrying that time is ticking.
I have been following you all, congrats to all of you with successes and good luck to all of us still trying xxx


----------



## Ravan

Dizzy    was wondering if you were ok,hope your g.p can help and you get seen asap!
Can Amanda maybe write a letter for you to help move it quicker? Glad your ok hugs to lift you a bit


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - great to hear from you. Sorry you are still waiting, it sucks. Is going private an option for you ?


----------



## adele10495

Hiya All,
            Just updating that myself & DH thought that the open evening in CRGW was fantastic and we both got chatting to Steph (Pollita). Lovely to 


meet you Steph! We got to speak to the lovely Amanda at the end of the presentation and she was lovely and I know this won't touch you as much 


as it has touched me she is in the same situation as me as she 5 year old twins and her daughter has downs syndrome. I have 2 1/2 year old twins 


and my son Kyran has downs syndrome so that was lovely that she shared that with me. I egg shared in 2009 so I asked if my FET doesn't work 


out with my 3 blasts if I can egg share as Kyran has downs syndrome and because I am overweight and she said yes I still can so that made me 


happier as well! I was very impressed with the imsi method. Do any of you ladies know how much that costs? We had icsi in 2009 and if I had to 


go through a fresh cycle again I think we would try thst imsi as it gives a better chance. We have booked our consultation with Amanda to discuss 


our fet treatment on saturday 14th april at 1pm. I was quite impressed we could have a weekend appointment as easier for us as dh works mon-


fri and we would have someone to look after out little ones on the weekend as well.   . Goodluck ladies in the 2ww and ec, et and scans


----------



## Ravan

adele glad it all went well and fantastic news that you can egg-share again if needed! Hopefully you wont need it. Dont know about cost of imsi but I think Dwgri had it done.....although I could be mistaken.
I look forward to hear how your appointment goes  

Morning all


----------



## Dwrgi

Not me, sorry, but somebody did.  Can't remember either.  Does it say on their website, as it has a list of treatments and costs?  

Adele-Amanda is a real superwoman.  I really don't know how she does it.  She is an inspiration, and the nicest person you could hope to meet.  I know that you will enjoy being with CRGW as they make a difficult time so easy to deal with!  Good luck!  xxx

Pollita-glad you enjoyed last night too.  xxx

Love to you all!  

xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Wasn't it Sqwelch, as we were joking that LL had to get his big instrument out to do IMSI?  Think it was.  x


----------



## Sarah411

Adele, glad you enjoyed the open evening. Amanda really is fab and so are the rest of the team. Glad things will be moving for you soon.

Ravan, how cute is your little boy Sam. 

Morning all. Just a quickie as off the hairdressers to get the mop done as it is desperate.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Ravan-I meant to comment too. Sam is GORGEOUS!  When was that photo taken?  He is soooo adorable!

How are the new chickens settling in??  
xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Wow I’m missed loads...will try and catch up as best I can.

Sarah411 glad you enjoyed your shopping trip hun and good luck with holding out to test.

Farm boy an amazing post as always!

Dwrgi thanks for the info about Jackie, I might not bother the first cycle.  We’re trying to save as much money as we can in case we need to move onto IVF, I would like to try it though. I had to laugh at your BJ offer. I hope the 30th March comes around quickly for you.

MrsT yes the waiting is really hard just glad its Friday! AF is due on Sunday and Amanda said to ring and let her know.  My only worry is that I haven’t had any treatment planning or told how to inject is this normal or will it be done the first time I go into the clinic? I’m worrying I’ve left it too late.

pollita so glad you enjoyed the open evening.  I was really nervous about going too especially as we turned up late and the tour had already started!!

Siany yay for the refund on the bloods. Good luck with the AMH test and getting your thyroid back to normal.

Jk1 how are you doing?

Ravan three days to go now ekkk can’t wait to get started.  Me ready? Can’t wait to get started but feel like I should be doing something to get me prepared if you know what i mean lol! OMG I can’t believe I’m at the top of the list ekk! So nice to see....

SoneaSze congrats on being PUPO!

Les great news!

dizzywizzy I hope the appointment comes through quick for you.

AFM ladies is there any vits or things I should be doing before or during IUI? Any words of wisdom? I want to give it to the best possible chance of working x


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi I think your right,dont know why I thought it was you  

Loopy Im glad to see you at the top too  

Sarah he's mega cute isnt he


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi that was taken a few month ago  Chicks have settled in well,now that the pecking order is sorted


----------



## Ravan

Loopy 3 days to go yayayayayayay!!!! Let the count down begin


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Ravan   I agree too Sam is gorgeous!! x


----------



## Dwrgi

Pardon the pun, Raver!!! And lovely photo!         

Loopy-glad that things are moving on fast for you! It won't be long now! Try and have a great weekend before you start! I took loads of vits and stuff. I also took DHEA for 6 months before my treatment, although this isn't for everybody. As far as vits are concerned, I took: Royal Jelly and Bee Propolis, CoQ10, vitamin E, vitamins B6 and B12, zinc, iron, vit C (1000mg). Folic acid too, obviously. Omega 3 (don't worry about the omega 6 and 9, 3 is the one you need, and from fish oil if you can). And Pregnacare Conception. Phew. It cost a fortune. Check with Amanda first, although she is quite laid back about these things. But, some may interfere with stimms.

Good luck!

Sarah-hope you have a good pamper at the hairdressers! xx

Siany-I'm like a stuck record, but try this too:
http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/ They'll give you the name of an accredited acupuncturist near you.

Not long now for the results! FX!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Dwrgi thanks for the list of vitamins I think I need to go shopping! I can only get them at lunch today as we're going home to my parents for the weekend and they only live in a small town.  I'm always worried about how much I should be taking of each vitamin any ideas the best way to check this?

Thanks x


----------



## SoneaSze

Ladies, you're all wrong! Lyndon got his massive telesccope out for me! He IMSI'd my eggs and he IMSI'd them well. It was on Amanda's recommendation that we do IMSI. It's in addition to ICSI and costs £250 more. It was worth it for better sperm selection to improve embryo quality. I think you're right Dwrgi, there's a price list on the website. Good luck Adele and Steph and welcome to the CRGW family. 

Loopy, good luck for Monday. Keep us posted!

Mrs T, you too Lady T! I seem to constantly have a hot water bottle on my bum! These prontogest injections suck!


----------



## Dwrgi

There's a table on here, if you pan down the list.  

Superdrug are good, as not too expensive (but don't get their omega 3, as it's made from rosemary oil).  Holland & barrett too, although some vits can be expensive from here.  Perhaps they may have their penny offers though.  And Boots and Tescos do three for two, so this might help too.  

Good luck!  

P.S. Sorry, Sonea, should have remembered that LL got his large instrument out for you!!!


----------



## SoneaSze

Sarah & Dwrgi, What Vitamins and supplements are you taking on your 2 ww? Are you drinking the pineapple juice?


----------



## Dwrgi

I'm taking the Pregnacare conception, extra folic acid, vit e, iron.  I've cut right down-don't know if this is the right thing, but Amanda did say that I could take a break from all the vits.  

I read somewhere to take a whole pineapple, and to peel it, etc., and cut it into 5 slices.  You then basically eat a slice each day after ET, so, what, about 8 chunks or so per day??  Selenium is also good for implantation-and found in brazil nuts!  (As Amanda recommends loads of chocolate, then chocolate brazils are your dream food, at this stage!).  

Hope this helps!
Axxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Dwrgi why is chocolate good for you?
Do you mean that there is a table on this thread or on the South Wales board? I'll have a look for it now but wasn't sure where to start looking x


----------



## Dwrgi

Sorry, doh, forgot to include the link! Here it is:

http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm


----------



## Dwrgi

Amanda said it after ET!  She said to eat "loads" of chocolate, but knowing Amanda, she was just saying it so that we could treat ourselves after a hard time!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks so much for your help Dwrgi x


----------



## Sarah411

Back from a lovely relaxing time at the hairdressers. Had an amazing head massage off the young girl there wow!! Totally chilled and relaxed.

Sorry Loopy and SoneaSze I've not been ignoring you. I'm taking same as Dwrgi, Pregnacare, folic acid. Haven't eaten pineapple as read to many conflicting stories so stayed away from it. And also ditto to what Dwrgi said about chocolate. Have a nice chill out this weekend and all the best for Monday.

Ravan, bet you can't believe Sam is going to be 3. Is he all excited.

Amanda, how you doing today?

Sarah xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for the info Sarah411, I didn't think you was ignoring me hun  How's the new hair looking?? x


----------



## Sarah411

Loopy it's looking a lot better thanks Hun. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Devonmaid

Hi, 
Sorry not posted very much or for ages!! This is one speedy and busy thread. Have been trying to read often but think may have missed loads. am hoping to be able to keep up bit more now as off work for couple weeks. 
Seems has been busy recently at the clinic with lots of ET's and ladies PUPO so good luck to you all and hope 2ww isnt too bad. You all seem really supportive on here which is lovely to read, although if I may add maybe a little bonkers at times   its what this process does to us!
Glad open evening went well pollita and adele. We went to one in December and were really impressed hence the forthcoming cycle. All my visits to clinic have been good -was bit late on tues for appt with Amanda but who can complain that woman is a saint-yesterday she even went and got me a tea bless whilst wandering around in her socks-home from home though who can blame her she is there all hours. I phoned one evening last week at 8pm with some random question in a panic and she picks up reassuring me to call anytime. i do worry she doesnt get to spend much time with her own family though-I am sure they are very understanding and she is so committed to helping others- a real gem. Ohh my I will stop now- otherwise may have to start a fan club or something   
AFM - Hoping to have EC tues/weds next week. had intralipids yest which wasnt so bad and no adverse reactons so all good. Scan yesterday showed 11 follies so hopefully they will all have eggs. My lining was 8.4mm triple lined-wooo! However was also 8.4mm 2 days before that on tues so bit worried didnt grow - asked Amanda and she wasnt concerned at all! so will put my faith in her. 
Son - am so not looking forward to those progesterone injections now, hubby is going to do mine hopefully but just know he will stress out over it. 
Quick question - I have been having acupuncture locally and last session on weds. Dont know whether should have another one before EC, acupuncturist has offered me booster session on monday but dont know if this is too close to EC?? Does it matter if have it after trigger shot does anyone know? Ta muchly
D x


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sonea – Congrats on being PUPO and joining the 2WW club!

Adele – welcome to the board.  The ladies on here are fab, they can answer pretty much any question, give tips, pick you up when you are down or just make you laugh  

AFM – had scan today with Lorraine.  She said she would check it all first but it seemed to take an age as I just wanted to know it was all okay………Well, she found two heartbeats!!! Yes, identical twins in the same sac.  Was quite emotional, in a bit of shock and blathering nonsense at this point.  As we only had one embie put back we had not really thought that it could be twins.  Unfortunately Amanda was busy with 3 ET’s so could not double check so going back next Friday for another scan as Lorraine was not 100% sure but there was definitely two lots of fluttering on the screen.

Can’t wait for next week, lots of OTD’s on here too so


----------



## Sarah411

Wow Betty that's fantastic news. Congrats. Xx


----------



## kara76

Blinking heck. Congratulations. Fate stepped in and made u twinnies. Bless ya


----------



## Love2BaMum

Wonderful news Betty so pleased for you - twins wow!    x


----------



## Ravan

wow Betty double trouble   well done and congratulations to you both  

Devonmaid good luck for collection next week,noticed your not on my list   will correct that after Ive finished dinner


----------



## Redkay75

Betty - bloody Norah what a shock twins! Especially when you only had one put back did you cry? I know I freaking did!   fantastic news I've been thinkIng of you all day!

FILTH ALERT ..... Dwrgi, son, mrsT, Ravan - after all the talk of BJs etc I offered DH a 'mercy w**k' in the shower this morning he thought all his christmas' had come at once  poor boy he's been neglected over the past few months! 

Adele - wow Amanda is incredible twins, one with down syndrome, a husband and her job which she is devoted to! 

I'll catch up later

K x


----------



## Dwrgi

Redkay-you naughty girl, but I bet it made DH's day!!!!        Good to hear from you!  Hope you're okay? xxx

BettyBoo-OMG, that is incredible!  How amazing!  And how frustrating that Amanda was busy and couldn't check for you!!  Well, double not doing anything for you, then!!  Take care, Axxx

Sarah-glad you had a treat at the hairdressers.  Bet hair looks lovely! xxx


----------



## Ravan

Red     was not me!!!! Im sweet and innocent


----------



## SoneaSze

Betty Boo! Identical TWINS!!! That was one determined embryo! Congratulations!

Sounds like a good scan Devonmaid! Good luck with EC next week. Don't worry about the prontogest, it's not that bad once you get used to it.

Sarah, you deserved a pamper!

Dwgri, thanks for the vit and supplement advice. Chocolate is now my new past time.


----------



## Devonmaid

Wow twins very exciting Betty-congrats. Also congrats Red. (i am slowly catching up!) 
Thanks Ravan does seem abit too real to be on the list though! 
Thanks for the reassurance Sonea-hope you have chilled 2ww


----------



## Ravan

Loopy.................iui 26th March
Devonmaid.........icsi e/c 27th March
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April 7th...ish
Ravan................fet April 8th...ish
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests March/April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Redkay







twins!scan28thMarch
Bettyboo







twins!scan 30th March
Welshbird  scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April


----------



## jk1

bettyboo -wow wow wow!! twinnies!!! congratulations huni xxx


----------



## Siany

Betty - What a super surprise you you!

Sonea - congratulations on being PUPO.

Devonmaid - scan sounds good.  Sorry, don't know whether you should have acu or not.  Hopefully one of the other lovely ladies will be able to help.  Good luck for EC.

Dwrgi - thanks for the link.  Do you know which vits/supplements you shouldn't take when having treatment.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. x


----------



## helen_26

Red - I nearly chocked on my cup of tea when I read that!!

Betty = Fab news hun. You must be so excited!

How are my fellow 2ww girlies doing?

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Helen-I am going stir crazy!  I am a cranky cow, and so wound up!  How do people cope  One week to go for me-two days longer for you!!!  I'm reading Catherine Alliott books, which always make me laugh, but I can't THINK about anything else.  I don't really have any symptoms (I don't want to be obsessively symptom spotting), although I've got the usual sore boobs, twinges, stomach crampy type things, but am quite certain they're down to the oestrogen and progesterone.    Sigh.  How are you doing?  You've gone back to work, haven't you?  Not a bad idea, on hindsight, although I felt sh&tty on Monday and Tuesday cos of the ovary pain, so couldn't have gone in anyway.  Sorry, I am rambling.  I hope that you are okay, and feeling more cheery than me!  Thanks for asking and big hugs and thumbs up to you!  xxxx

Siany-you would be best asking Amanda.  I know that she told me I could stop DHEA once I started stimms, as "the goodness was in there by now", as Amanda put it.  I would perhaps concentrate on those that are good for egg quality-omega 3, CoQ10, Royal Jelly, etc.  I'll see if I can find something out on the internet.  Hope you're okay?  xxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Helen, I was ok up until about an hour and half ago since then I've had a headache and feeling sick. I think it must be too much relaxing he he. How you doing Hun. Going or gone mad yet lol.

Sarah xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks guys for all your kind words.  Done a bit of the dreaded internet searching   and found out that 40% chance could have twins in 2 sacs, but it does turn out to be 1 sac then 50% chance of making pregnancy.  Had quite a bit of crying, why me type thoughts, but just had lots of cuddles and chat with DH and feeling much more positive now, what will be will be.  Also emailed Amanda as did not get to see her today for some advice. Just have to wait another week now for the next scan to see - I am sure there is never an end to waiting (for treatment, for AF to arrive, to d/r, for follies to grow, for EC and getting eggs, for fertilisation, for embryos, 2WW, 3WW for scan...........)  Think I might be going seriously


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pollita - glad you enjoyed the clinic, reckon you'll be on the list pretty soon..

Adele - Amanda is amazing isn't she, she's got another younger than the twins as well. Glad you've got your planning appt booked and hopefully your FET will do the trick

Loopy - its great that you are at the top of the list. When you call on Sunday you'll book in for a baseline scan and then you'll go through all what you need to do, probably in a day to day plan. As for Vits etc I am on too many to mention! Theres a thread on the South Wales page with my protocol if you want to have a look. I think Dwrgi has probably covered them all though :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277397.0

Ravan - talking about chickens how is T Bone, lol. Can't believe Sam is almost 3 - what have you got planned. Lets hope you have another gorgeous little boy to keep him company soon. List is looking great - My date should be the 7th i think though and you need To be further up missus. Not long til scan for you now. Oh and by the way, you - innocent, mmm I think not! 

Sarah - glad to hear you had a nice pampering session. Hope the time is passing quickly for you

Dwrgi - you on commission for acupuncture or something, he he. The 2ww is torture, hope the next few days are ok for you

Sonea - after ET I only take pregnacare and omega 3s and carried on with my brazil nuts and pineapple juice. Oh and of course chocolate, lol - always galaxy for me, yum yum

Devonmaid - great to hear you have EC next week. I had acu on the last cycle and as long as you've had it the week before EC that should be fine, though it won't do any harm if you have it after I'm sure. My acupuncturist at the clinic recommends straight before and after ET too.

Betty - OMG, what a surprise. You are clearly destined to be a twin mummy. Congratulations Hun, it's natural to worry, I know the bfp thread is a great place to get reassurance from those in the know

K - we can always trust in you to share, lol. What will ** think of that ?!

Siany - only a couple of days now til your results. You might want to check out my protocol too. If you aren't are its always best to check with Amanda.

Bexy - hope you are well my lovely friend

Hi everyone else. Hope the rest of the 2wws are doing well. Think it's going to be another busy month.

I'm in tomorrow for intralipids on my own though, DH is working. Better take a good book I think as he just reminded me that I may be bored because I haven't got him to look at - he's such a comedian! I'm excited to start my clexane tonight too!


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - is that share or overshare?   DH would be mortifies if he knew I told oops  

A question for a friend does anyone know whether tthe clinic have sorted out the import issues from Russia yet?

K x


----------



## jk1

Hi Redkay - I think I heard them say yesterday that they have e-mailed the place they are getting them from to confirm the date they will be coming in but they haven't heard back yet xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Jo- cheers lady, How are you are you still at your parents?

I hear they have had 100% BFPs so far from the imported eggs! now that is an amazing stat!


----------



## Ravan

Red what time is your scan wednesday? And good luck incase I forget


----------



## Redkay75

it's 10:30 so I basically miss a whole morning of school, oops


----------



## Sarah411

Redkay, how you feeling? Any symptoms yet? Xx


----------



## Redkay75

Sarah - im great just terrified and excited in equal measures! Oh symptoms a plenty! Boobs have grown and are going round and hard and consequently are on fire! Nausea when I don't eat or if I don't eat what my body needs, very tired and my belly is swollen already. K x


----------



## Ravan

morning ladies.

Anyone heard from Welsh Bird lately? If you reading hope your well and looking forward to your scan.

2wwers...hang in there girls not long to go.

Mrs T good luck this morning.

Hope all you lovely ladies and ** are enjoying the sun today


----------



## helen_26

Good morning ladies and farmboy!

Dwrgi/Sarah - I'm ok, thanks for asking. Had a bit of a wobble yesterday and convinced myself that It's not worked. Feeling slightly better today thought.  I went back to work on Thursday, but as my manager is on leave I spent 2 full days in the office on my own which really didn't help.
Going to take it easy today and go for a walk along the beach with dh.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Good luck to everyone with scans, results and more today xx


----------



## Sarah411

Redkay, wow lots of symptoms then. Hope your taking it easy. I can only imagine what your feeling but you will be fine hunnie.

Morning Ravan, still trying to hang on in. How you today?

Helen, I think we've all had a wobble it's only natural. Enjoy your walk think I'll be doing the same.

Afm, had a bizarre dream last night that I was having triplets and Amanda said that the one baby had 1 normal leg and only a stump the other side. How weird a dream is that. Fed up of waiting now but not much longer to go. Maybe a walk on the beach us in order today.

Morning all.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Oh my gosh, those are REAL hardcore PG symptoms!!  Hope you're taking it easy.  What a blow having to miss a morning of school for a scan!  Take care of yourself, young lady! xx

Helen-oh dear, doesn't sound like fun being in the office on your own.  Walk on the beach with your DH sounds like a good idea!  Take care, Axxx

Sqwelch-you've gone VERY quiet.  Hope you're okay?  Thinking of you!  xx

Sarah-what a bizarre dream!  Sound a bit upsetting!  Anyway, hope DH is around to spoil you today!  xxx

I dreamt that AF arrived, and I have to say I have NO symptoms.  Zilch, nada, dim byd o gwbl, bar what I'm getting from the bum plugs and oestrogen.  Am getting resigned to the inevitable, don't feel any hope at all, in fact.    Oh well.  Me and Him are off to the theatre now, dahlings!  Must dash, mwoah mwoah.  

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi lovelies
Just wanted to say hang on in there you fab 2ww'rs you are all doing so well and you are all allowed negative days, it's normal and don't beat yourselves up about it...just get your pma back because I think we're in for some more good news on here next week xxx

Dwrgi how was the theatre, what did you see? Hope it helped restore your pma, big hugs xxx

Raving mad raver how are you doing hon? So pleased to see you are getting straight back on the roller coaster. I know I'm way too late for chicken names but do you have a cockerel you could call LL, we could fit him with little scrub trouser bottoms? Sorry think I may be going mad. Xxx

Jo lovely how are you chick, I hope Nottage has helped and this beautiful weather of course, you've been throu such a horrific time xxx

Red good luck for your scan on Wed  xxx

Betty huge congratulations on our scan result....twins, wonderful!  Did you manage to get hold of Amanda for a bit of a chat? Hope she has reassured you and hope the next scan goes really, really well xxx

Lovely mrs t bone, hope you are relaxing after intralipids infusion, must have been completely bored out of your brains without your very darling DH to keep you amused ha ha! After the compliments he has been giving you recently i should think you are happier without his company  big, huge love xxx

Afm my drugs are on their way next week so at least I can look at them in the fridge and feel a little closer to starting tx, hate this time in between it takes FOREVER!  Just to lower the tone I also promised DH a bj todaofficial he would take me to the beach, we had a lovely day and so far he hasn't mentioned payment lol!


----------



## Ravan

Loopy.................iui 26th March
Devonmaid.........icsi e/c 27th March
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April 7th...ish
Ravan................fet April 8th...ish
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Hyper..................icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests March/April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  twins!scan28thMarch
Bettyboo  twins!scan 30th March
Welshbird







scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April


----------



## Ravan

Bexy lol he will,they never forget







No cockerel lol to noisy.But I've got Penny,T-bone....2 left to name lol
I guess one of the ladies could be LL









Dwrgi it is a known fact that many ladies feel absolutely NOTHING before 6 weeks....so sending you a







full of PMA









Loopy  2 more days!!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

K - I'm sure all our DH's would be mortified if they could see our posts. 

Ravan - thanks Hun, went fine. I'm an old pro at it now! Hope you have great fun celebrating Sams birthday and not long til scan now

Helen - hope the walk on the beach did the trick. It's natural to be up and down, just go with the flow. Hope work is more of a distraction for you next week

Sarah & Dwrgi - really not long for you now. I often have strange dreams in the 2ww too, think its just brain going into overdrive! And Dwrgi, no symptoms doesn't mean anything so hang on in there or do I need to repost my lecture, lol

Bexy - I blushed at you lowering the tone! I only hope I can get the thought out of my mind next time we meet, he he. So glad your drugs are on the way and tx will be here before you know it. 

Afm intralipids went fine and managed perfectly well without DH, usually do lol. Counting down the days now


----------



## farm boy

hello all newbies and old(bies?)
we hope that you are loving this 'summer' weather. we are loving it too but are really hoping for a good dose of rain,
you can always count on a farmer to complain about something so nice.
we are all good here at ** manor though we had a difficult calving this morning. arms, legs and head all jumbled up together,
pulled him out in the end and both cow and calf are now both doing just fine.
we do have a few of these so not a biggy really but we're all covered in snot and muck and looking forward to a good bath.
we have a new calving jack this year so if any ff ladies need help in nine months and the local midwife is not available
you just give us a call.our phone number is 118 118.

re-what would ** think? (reference red kays filth alert)
i'd say that i've never heard of a 'mercy' before. but it sounds very considerate.
mrs ** has had a bad back for the last three weeks so all this talk is not helping one bit.
for many years my mother had been on her own until recently as now has fortunatly found herself a cracking fella. judging
by all the giggling coming from their room last time they came to stay at the farm i'd say that she's maybe making up for 
lost time, good on her i say and long may it continue.
i'd say that sex is more than the sum of it's parts (no pun intended) and that the physical closeness of it brings emotional 
closeness for you and your dearest in a way that very few other things can.
-for those going through some sickness during pg at the moment, according to a section on  radio 4's womans hour recently
it is a really good thing in fact those with the worst symptoms were more likely to see the pg through full term. i think
it was relative to further along the pg than we guys are on about on the cyclers thread, but knowing it may make 
feeling like cr&p a little more bearable.
i dont mean that i'd like to see mrs ** going through 9 months of misery, nothing worse than seeing the dw unhappy, but it 
could be food for thought, means to an end and all that.  
i know it's easy for me to say and hard for you to do.
-i'm not sugesting this as a course of action for anyone on the thread but i must tell. we went on an evening run by the local 
county adoption agency a little while back. we feel we need to understand all of the possible avenus as we dont know what
our futures hold. it was quite one of the most interesting evenings i have spent for a long long while.
frightening and truly inspiring you get to talk to people who have done it and try to gain an insight into how it actually is.
we have it all to give and just want the chance to start.
i would recomend it as an evening out for everyone, purely just to see another part of life. perhaps it should be compulsory
or even part of the school curriculum.
we have only one animal missing on our farm, the man cub. we need the sound of children playing in the fields as we did. 
it's chips and beer night hoorah.
keep your chins up.

dont forget the clocks go forward tonight.
**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - always great to read your posts. What a great reason to be covered in snot and muck, glad all was well in the end. Really hope you are both getting covered in man cub snot and muck soon. Give my best to mrs ** - I really can sympathise because I'm really struggling with my back at the moment too (I've got a disc problem that needs another op but can't afford the time out until I get my very own man cub!). Hope she feels better soon


----------



## farm boy

good morning
thanks mrs t. take it easy you will need that back for another 50 years yet.
hope dwrgi is feeling better today too.
**..


----------



## Sarah411

Morning all.

Can I ask maybe a stupid question but when doing a hpt they say to use the first wee of the day well I usually get up about 3am for one then when I get up at 6 ish for work go again which one is best to use.

Sorry for tmi but want yo get it wright 

Thanks

Sarah xx


----------



## farm boy

morning sarah
mrs ** thinks that it means the one after you've been asleep for longest, meaning i think the longest spell of time between the two. 
so we think that means the 3am one.
or try to hang on to 6 for a pee 
we thinkish, maybe, clear as mud.  
**..


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sarah - I was same as you and tested at 4am in the morning - good luck!

Bexy - Amanda got back to me and some lovely ladies on here helped, so PMA is back!  It is weird that with this tx you can't wait to start getting the needles out and injecting yourself, not long to go now x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - thanks, 50 yrs yikes!

Sarah - mrs ** is right, 3am is the one to use. I also tested at 3am because i couldnt sleep but I did try not to drink too much the night before. Good luck Hun, not much longer to wait. I used first response as my first test, followed shortly by clinic test, followed by clearblue, you get the picture lol.

Betty - glad pma is back, where would we be without Amanda & ff!

Hope everyone else is good, looks like another lovely day out there (sorry ** - don't think there's rain today)


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Meant to say hope AF arrives on schedule today Loopy so you can get on your way


----------



## Sarah411

Thanks Mrs ** and Mrs T I thought that would be the case I just want to use the best possible one. Fx now let's hope mother nature has done yer job.

Sarah xx


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, I'm sorry I have been awol, I have not been coping with the 2ww very well and thought it best to stay off the forum... Thing is I feel so alone and just not coping at all  

I am convinced it will be negative again.. I can't get any pma! I am so upset as I went to pub last night with dh and some friends, i was sober whilst my husband thought it was ok to get bladdered and lairy and throw a drink over my friend because it 'is funny' .. I asked to go home at 11 and eventually.I had to take everyone home at 1am! Then had to pull over on side of road for my dh to throw up.. absolutely mad by this point! Had a huge argument and he passed out on sofa! I said he was so inconsiderate but he said he has done nothing wrong... He was a complete t*** last night and I can't even look at him this morning, I was shoved in the belly in the pub too... I am so upset.  Oh and his.mate sat there most of the night thinking was ok to touch my ****, told dh but seems to not really care.

I'm sorry for the me post... I am so sad, he thinks he has done nothing wrong... Maybe its just me and my hormones, can't feel any lower than I do   

So sorry to be negative, I hope u r all ok?

Much love to all,

S x


----------



## farm boy

sqwelch we are sorry you are having a bad time at the mo and that your dh is being an ****.
i am an **** too sometimes but i still love mrs ** with all my heart and sometimes we do stupid things which we will regret later.
maybe he is not coping as well as he may say and getting overly drunk was an escape.
i would hope that when he's sober and over the hang-over he will again  be the cosiderate person you married.
the 2ww is enough to drive women and men mental and i guess the drugs dont help either.
if you can stay positive hopefully today will be a better day than yesterday.
i think there are people on the thread who can help more than me and they will contact you as soon as they are able.
try doing something nice for yourself.
all the best
**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sqwelch - firstly a big hug, boy do you sound like you need one.   

Secondly, some pma for you. Bert and Ernie are snuggled in and the fact that you have 6 frosties is a really, really good sign. The only cycle I got frosties I got my bfp. Please try and think positively about this outcome, I promise it won't hurt anymore if it ends up in a bfn. Of course you are all over the place, the 2ww is a killer. Try and keep occupied, it really helps me from not going totally loopy whilst waiting for OTD   

Finally, DH - I suspect ** is right and it's his way of escaping, or maybe he is just being an idiot! At times like these I like to think DH stands for dickhead, lol.    Just trying to make you smile. My only advice is to avoid situations like last night and then he doesn't get the opportunity to upset you. Try not to stress out, remember you need to put you, Bert and Ernie first right now. x


----------



## Dwrgi

**-you are an angel, and I think that your DW is a very lucky woman indeed!  I hope you enjoyed your beer and chips last night; it sounds like you certainly deserve it after that traumatic calving that you had yesterday.  Also, thanks for the info about the adoption night-it is a good idea to keep our options open, as we just don’t know what lies around the next corner.  Hope that you and DW are having a lovely day, and that DW’s back is a little bit better!  xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Sqwelch, I wrote you a LONG email and then my laptop crashed and I so hope I remember everything that I wanted to write to you!

You are sooooo not alone, we are all here for you, and you may well have read yourself that I'm not coping at all well with the TWW either. I am/was convinced that it had failed and PMA is an alien concept right now!

I think that ** is right and it does sound as though getting drunk was your DH's way of letting off steam. However, that does not excuse his behaviour. You were very good to go out in the first place, but then to be subjected to lairy behaviour and bum pinching. I would have gone ballistic, and you were good to keep your cool. If you said you wanted to leave at 11pm, then that's how it should have been. You shouldn't have had to be a glorified taxi driver for everybody else, in the early hours of the morning. You've been through enough, and you need to rest. I just think that DH did not think-and once you start to drink, then it just gets worse, doesn't it? Logic and good sense goes out the window.

Then for him to turn round and think he has done nothing wrong!!!! OMG-the nerve of it! When you have cooled down a bit, he needs to be reminded of EXACTLY what you have been through, and are still going through, and that you could do without this childish behaviour. Thank you very much! You need his support, not this nonsense.

I have found it VERY difficult to retain my PMA over the last few days. I think it's because I have no symptoms, although I am EXHAUSTED by supper time and have a headache every night. I thought i might have nausea, etc. etc. and because I'm not, I've convinced myself that it's not worked, and have even found myself thinking about how to fund a DE cycle... My OH gave me a book to read 'Excuse me, you're life is waiting' and showed me the page about positive thinking. I realise that my negative thinking are dragging me down, and I feel no hope.

What I and you need to do is to focus on the joy of having our babies (and not to think of them as being beyond all hope). You need to think of Bert and Ernie getting snuggled in, and how much they want to meet you and how much you want to meet them. It's not a case of* if* you'll meet them, but WHEN. The same for me and Twm, Sion and Cati. Remember what Red was saying after her embryo transfer-'I'm pregnant, don't you know?' and that's what we must do too! We ARE PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE. We ARE still pregnant, and we will stay pregnant. There is no reason why our embryos aren't snuggling in, as we write and read! There is also another book written by a London fertility guru, Emma Cannon, and it has this motto that she has on all the walls in her London clinic-'Expect a Miracle' and that's what we must do!

We thought our follicles wouldn't develop and grow, but they did! We thought we wouldn't get any eggs, but we did! We thought our eggs wouldn't fertilize but they did. We thought we wouldn't have any embryos to transfer, but we did. So why should things go wrong now? We've both come so far, so very far, in fact, that now we have to believe in a little bit of magic and 'expect our own little miracles'!!!

Sqwelch, hun, you are SO not alone, and please do not think that you are going through this on your own. You are not. It's the worst experience ever-I never, for one minute, thought the TWW would be this bad, but it is worst than I ever imagined. It is such a test of strength, and we are strong women to have got this far. So, we have just a little bit to go, and we will get our miracle!

Hang on in there hun, and pm me if you'd like! Thinking of you and sending you big squishy sqwelchy hugs, Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah-when were you thinking of testing?  Good luck hun-I've got everything crossed for you!  xx

Mrs T-I think you asked about the theatre.  We went to see 'A View from the Bridge' in Chapter yesterday afternoon.  I'm teaching it with my GCSE class and it was interesting to see it performed.  It was excellent too!  We then went and drove round Penarth trying to find a chippie, so that I could have chips looking out over the sea!!  Hope you're having a nice weekend-the weather is fab!  Incidentally, I think we will know that Ruby is PG when her belly starts to fatten, but she is sleeping practically all the time, doesn't really want to do any exercise (unheard of) and was sick yesterday morning!!!!      It's an 8 week gestation for a dog, and I reckon she and Gwydion got down and dirty on March 3rd so too early to tell yet, physically.  

Raven-thanks for reminding me that some don't have any symptoms until weeks 6-7.  I needed that!  Hope you're okay?  When do you start again?  Is it Sam's birthday today?  If so, 'Happy Birthday Sam!'.  

Love to everybody,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## farm boy

well done dwerg's, you seem brighter too good'o.
**..


----------



## helen_26

Squelch -  I hope you are feeling a little better this evening. I can only echo what Dwrgi and Farmboy said and remember hun you are not alone, we are all here for you any time. xx

Dwrgi -Hugs to you too hun   I was holding back the tears reading your post. 

The 2ww is absolutely horrendous and I too have had a bad few days. Like Dwrgi I have no symptoms, just the occasional af type cramps. Then today to make things worse my discharge was tinged very light brown. I just broke down in tears and haven't really been able to pick myself up even though it's gone now.  It feels like the first cycle repeating itself!

Sorry for the 'me' post. Hope everyone else has had a lovely sunny weekend. xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Helen-I'd be delighted if I had light brown discharge, as it sounds like implantation spotting to me.  Also, AF type cramps are another symptom!  Don't want to give you false hope, but them's the facts, my dear!


----------



## helen_26

Thank you Dwrgi, wish I could come and give you a huge hug.


----------



## Dwrgi

Just blow me a bubble   !!! 

I think those signs are VERY promising indeed (implantation blood tends to be brownish rather than red)!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Helen - hope it is implantation bleeding, exciting

Dwrgi - loads of women have no symptoms at all, I didn't when I got my bfp. Read your post back that you write for Sqwelch earlier, it was full of pma. Massive hugs  

Loopy - any AF news?
Ravan - hope Sam had a great birthday


----------



## BexyPob

Gosh ladies and ** you have made me cry...so many lovely, emotional and hard posts but so much support too!

Sqwelch my dh seems to do something like that every cycle, bizarre perhaps it's a release mechanism...that's being very understanding mind you. I never let him get away with it now, but we've had a gazzilion cycles now so he knows just how awful it is ...you must talk it through with him hon it will make you feel so much better to tell him exactly how it made you feel.  Huge hugs xxx

Dwrgi huge hugs to you too hon the 2ww is horrific and it's so hard to stay positive, your post about your milestones was inspirational and I shall be book marking it to help me through the 2ww, you're a marvel!xxx

Helen brown discharge can be brill news so just focus on that chick and it won't be long until you know for sure, hang on in there xxx

** well you are just wonderful and I blame you almost entirely for my tears, you too are an inspiration. I had a dream last night that dh and I sold up and bought a goat farm lol! Is there any money in goat farming that i should know about? xxx

Mrs t, all I need to say is thank you because you keep me going missus, you really do! Xxx


----------



## Ravan

oh wow ladies I think massive   are in order! Wish I could call into all of your homes and give them(hugs) in person. The last week is definately the hardest without a doubt.Today you may feel negative...tomorrow you may feel postive....it totally mess's with your head....but untill the fat lady sings...you ARE all pregnant and I am hoping and praying that we are going to have a run of BFP's.

Dwrgi yep my Sam is 3 today! I dont talk about him on here for obvious reasons but I will say he had a fantastic day   I've got my day 10 scan on wednesday then ovulation tests so its all go here   

Hope you all enjoyed the sun today.......sorry ** but its gonna be good weather for this week


----------



## Siany

To all you fantastic PREGNANT ladies on the 2ww wait          

Ravan fab day for a birthday. Hope you all enjoyed.

Sorry for so few personals as am on my phone.

Enjoy the sunshine (sorry **) xxx


----------



## kara76

Sorry for not reading back but just want everyone to know I'm handing over my modding duties as I'm in hospital with tyler she is quite poorly with pneumonia. 
I will try and keep up and I think of u all and wish everyone luck and will be back asap.


----------



## michelle.v

Kara,    hope Tyler is OK, thinking of you, its horrible when the little ones are ill    
I second what Siany said, all you PREGNANT women take some time out to pamper yourselfs and try to relax!  Its important to try not to get too stressed babies dont like it     
Happy Birthday Sam!!  Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine   
**, must be weird delivering calves! Seen it on telly and looks awful for the cow, just glad they dont do it that way for women (well hope not anyway lol)
Squwelch     , men cant really cope with their emotions very well.  They need to get angry or drunk, much easier if they would sit and bawl their eyes out like is women    .  Make him pay for his actions by waiting on you hand and foot, remind him that you are preggers and can't do anything, especially no cooking or cleaning!   
Dwrgi & Helen, not long now until test dates, will any of you be tempted into testing early
AFM, had consulation with Amanda on Sat, we cant egg share as I am too close to being 36   , getting old!  We have decided to go ahead with treatment so I will be on the pill when my AF arrives and starting D/R on 21/04/12, EC booked for around 21/05/12.  Excited and nervous/worried all at the same time.  Sometimes feel I would be less nervous taking £5k and putting it on red or black, would the odds be better??     Just think, this time next year we will all have little bundles to cuddle and loads of sleepless nights    
Hi to everyone, sorry I have missed loads of you off this post, so busy and really hard to keep up with you chatterboxes    

Michellex


----------



## Dwrgi

Michelle-sorry about the bad news re. egg share, but at least now you have made the decision to move on with your treatment!!  Good luck hun! xx

Kara-oh, I so hope that poor Tyler is okay.  You must be out of your mind with worry.  Big hugs to you and will be thinking of you!  xx

TWWers!  Last lap now girls!  Positive thinking-we ARE pregnant until proven otherwise!  

(Btw,  I've already tested twice but FAR too early, I know.  I have no resolve.  BFN both times.  Friday is OTD.  Am hoping for the best but preparing for the worst!).  

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Redkay75 had to lol at your BJ in the shower comment! Good luck for Wednesday.

MrsT thanks so much for all the information, not sure whether its best to ask Amanda what she would suggest me taking.  AF arrived bang on time so I rang on Sunday and Amanda answered the phone, she seems to always be there! I’m having my first scan tomorrow so just waiting for the clinic to ring with the available times.  Hoping that I can have a late appointment as its very awkward for me to get any time off work. MrsT glad to hear that the intralipids were ok.

Dwrgi FC that no symptoms are a good sign and that you just tested too early.

BexyPob glad to hear that things are moving with the drugs etc.

Ravan so nice to be getting started, I wasn’t upset like I normally am when AF arrives just excited to get started.  

Farmboy another lovely post.

BettyBoo1glad to hear that your PMA is back hun.

sqwelch125 so sorry to hear you didn’t have a very good evening at the pub with hubby.  I think men do things without thinking sometimes (well I know my DH does), hope you manage to sort things out.

helen_26 sorry to hear that the 2ww is getting you down hun, I hope your PMA picks up soon.

Kara I hope Tyler gets better soon.

michelle.v sorry to hear that you couldn’t egg share hun but great news that you are still going ahead with treatment.

AFM just looking forward to getting started with treatment now but I hope there are no issues in work with me taking time off – I don’t know what to do if there is?  We’ve also had some bad news that my MIL has a brain tumour, they don’t think its cancerous but they have warned that if they operate she could be left being unable to speak! We’re waiting for her to have more tests to have the full picture so keeping FC that things will be ok.  Would love a bit of luck to come out way x


----------



## Ravan

Dwgri your so naughty but it is very early,so hoping it changes by friday for you   will you test every day now?

Loopy good luck for your scan tomorrow

How are the other 2wwers any other early testers?

michelle sorry you cant share but all the more for you   and great your got dates  

Hope you are all enjoying the sun


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Ravan,

When I spoke to Amanda yesterday she said that someone would ring this morning to book the scan in for tomorrow. I haven't heard anything yet how long do you think I should leave it before giving them a call? x


----------



## Dwrgi

Loopy, great that you can get started!  I'd give them a ring, so that you can let your bosses know.  Good luck! xx

Ravan-I know.  I found myself robotically drawn to my POAS bag and before I knew it, there I was, POAS!!!  I thought I'd do every other day, just to keep me occupied.  Had a bit of AF cramping earlier on today-I think that means she is on the way.    Still, not out until she arrives (and I hope she DOESN'T arrive).  Hope you had a good day with Sam yesterday!  So impressed that you're going straight back into treatment-it's the only way, I think!  xx

Sarah-have you held your nerve?  Hope you're okay?  How are you feeling?  xxx

Hello to everybody!


----------



## Ravan

Loopy phone now   

Dwrgi sam had a great day. One day at a time a lot can change by Friday   with Sam I had horrific a/f pains  didnt test till the last day coz I was 100% sure it was bfn.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies, I rang the clinic and I'm booked in for my scan this afternoon!! OMG I'm feeling so nervous about having a scan on CD2 is it ok? I've got a mad dash from work to get there and then another mad dash to uni ahhh! I would have preferred tomorrow but they could only fit me in at lunchtime which is relaly awkward for me with work so it has to be today.  Any advice? x


----------



## Dwrgi

Don't worry Loopy, there is no need to be nervous.  They'll put you at ease so try not to worry.  Hopefully, you'll have time for some of the delicious biscuits in the waiting area.  I'd have a cup of tea too!  May as well make it as pleasurable as possible.  Seriously, nothing to worry about!  

Good luck! Axx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hey, loopy, just to say good luck with your baseline scan today! Scanning days are always difficult to plan around, but you'll work it out. You have to, nothing else matters. It depends on what sort of work you do too i suppose and how much control you have of your schedule. I tried to keep either mornings or afternoons as free from meetings in work as possible. You'll work it out.

    i think you all need a big group hug! Sounds like a few of you have been having it a bit rough lately. You all under a lot of pressure and its easier said than done to try and shrug it off and attempt to drown it out with pma. But we all here because we're not quitters, we're stronger and braver than anyone knows. It takes so much courage just to get here that it's ok to feel a bit **** about it all sometimes. But don't let it beat you. Inhale, breathe in, beleive and relax. Your ff friends are always here for you.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Dwrgi and SoneaSze   x


----------



## Devonmaid

Hi, 
Loopy so sorry to hear news re: MIL. Baseline scan today sounds perfect timing to me but ikwym when last minute rush and change of plan but am sure it will all go smoothly later. 

I second that post Son that was put so lovely. We are all stronger than we think other wise we wouldnt be doing this. Hope 2ww is going ok for you? 
Dwrgi - cant believe you have POAS already, willing it to change for you and that just tested too early. 
Kara -hope Tyler is better soon 
had another scan to check follies on sat and have to say felt dissappointed tbh, just feels like growing sooo slowly after 12 days of stimms. Am on 450iu menopur this time and thought this would either help to give a) more follicles and/or b) grow quicker but doesnt seem to have done either which worries me as there are less and slower growing than last cycle (on 300iu-although this was 2 1/2 years ago I suppose). So have about 5 that should be ready and booked in for EC on weds although still waiting on call today to find out what time and when to take Ovitrelle tonight! Also can any of you enlighten me if following usual for CRGW: 
Amanda has asked me to take the suprecur and ovitrelle tonight but NO menopur?? Never known this before. she said its because i have been taking in the evening, if i had been taking in morning she said would have advised to take todays dose but as evening not and the ovitrelle should be ok instead. i feel like i am missing out on a dose i might need? Especially as the follicles are slow growers? I thought the ovitrelle was just to ripen them at end of growing process-what if they're not big enough. (sorry think i am starting to panic) I did check with her twice and hate asking cos i know she is the expert and knows best but cant quite get my head around it?? 
Also she has offered to show hubby how to do prontogest on weds then actually do my dose for that day but should it be given about same time daily like the other shots? 

Sorry that turned into a me me me post at end
Hugs
Dxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya, just an old timer popping on to send lots and lots of PMA to everyone.  Please keep believing, you are all with a fabulous clinic and you will all achieve your dreams xxx

Fabulous to see some familiar faces with BFP, wishing all those on their 2ww some sticky BFP's too and to all those about to start, in the middle of or contemplating tx wishing you loads of luck xxx

Devon - from what I remember mine was the same the night I took the HCG x


----------



## pheobs1

p.s Kara, really hope Tyler is better soon xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies all went ok with the scan but any tips on how to do the injections? I've got to do one tonight and they look scary!!! X


----------



## Welsh Flower

Hi everyone, been trying to catch up on all the posts. It's lovely how chatty and supportive everyone is. Sorry I'm not good at keeping up but I do try to read as often as I can and am thinking of you all xx 

Sonea- Congrats on being PUPO- yey!

Les- best of luck for scan on 30th... not long now!

Dwrgi- Hope you've been having a positive day. I can't imagine how hard the 2ww must be but hopefully I'll be finding out soon!! By the way, lovely message to Sqwelch  

**- nice picture of Garry! Your posts always make me smile so thanks for that. Hope your DW's back gets better very quickly... for both your sakes  

Pollita- glad the open evening went well. As everyone says they are fantastic and they'll look after you throughout this difficult process.

Dizzywizzy- Fingers crossed they'll move you up the list. Waiting sucks  

Adele- really glad you enjoyed the open evening to and nice that you and Pollita got to meet each other. Also brill news about egg sharing x

Ravan- hope Sam had lovely birthday. He looks a real cutie.

JK1- how are you hun?

Loopy- I don't know much about the IUI process but wishing you bucket loads of luck. Realy sorry to hear about your MIL- that must be very worrying. Big hug and best of luck x

Devonmaid- all the best for egg collection. Sounds like a good scan!

Bettyboo- wow!!! Congrats!!!

Redkay- you're very naughty and I like it! You make me laugh

Helen26- it's only natural to have wobbles. Hope sunshine is keeping your spirits up. All you ladies on the 2ww be kind to yourselves x

Sqwelch- I agree with everything that has been said. He maybe has been rather thoughtless but it probably is a way to let it all out for him. Man can react so differently to things. I hope you can talk it over with him and make him see how it made you feel. Thinking of you    xx

Kara- so sorry to hear about Tyler. Sending a big hug to you both and hoping all over very quickly xxx  

Michelle- sorry about the egg share but like someone else said... more for you and great that you'll be starting soon x

As for me, not much news. Take my last pill on Sunday so hope my period comes on quickly so I can get started at last.

Lots of hugs to everyone and praying loads of bfps are on the way. Sorry if I've missed anyone xxxxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Loopy, what injections are you doing? Suprecur and menopur? If so, pick a spot on your tummy, ice it, grab a bit of tummy, count to three and  stick the needle in at 90 degrees to your skin and steadily inject! Now breathe out! Its best to alternate sides of the tummy each night. Its best to inject about 2hrs after food. There are some excellent demos on youtube if you need some courage. Search for menopur injections. 

Devonmaid, follow Amanda's instructions on your jabs. I'm sure its all about the timings of your ec and trigger shot as to when you take last dose of menopur or not. 

Good luck both!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - ditto honey, always love your messages xxx

Ravan - just two more sleeps til scan, we are getting closer now..

Siany - any luck with your amh results today?

Michelle - glad you've got your plan in place. Sorry you can't egg share but it'll be 5k well spent hopefully

Dwrgi - hope the result changes by Friday for you

Loopy - glad to hear you had your baseline and hope the first jabs went ok. Sorry to hear about your mil

Devonaid - I wouldn't worry, just go with Amanda's advice. Hope EC goes well for you. I had my first progesterone injection at the clinic after EC then slotted the rest into my usual injection time slot. Check with her on Weds of you aren't sure

Sarah - hope you are ok, not much longer now


----------



## Sarah411

Sorry been absent for a while but having a really hard time ATM.

I had terrible cramps yesterday all day with back ache then (tmi warning) when I went o the toilet I had a bit of pinky blood mixed in with cm not much just a little I was so upset and was convinced it hasnt worked that I tested this morning and it was a BFN I know it's early and things can change by Thursday. I'm just getting to the point now of losing my marbles a bit as convinced myself it hasn't worked. On top of it all we had a phone call tonight from DH's niece to say she s pregnant (she's 16) not even mature enough to look after herself she just thinks it's a little toy. It's the last thing I needed to hear today.

Sorry for the me post but need to vent my feelings somewhere as I have no-one to turn to.

Hope your all ok. My fellow 2ww ladies hope your coping well.

Kara hope Tyler gets better soon.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - big hugs, hope your result changes by OTD. So sorry you had to hear news like that today, it's the last thing you needed. I had similar news last cycle and it really upset me. Have a good cry Hun and pick yourself back up tomorrow


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah-you are not alone!  I have pm'ed you hun!  Huge hugs, Amanda xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Sarah big hugs chick, rubbish news and so badly timed for you, the 2ww is so hard without news like that too.  It's early for testing hon so do as Mrs T says and have a good cry, you'll feel loads better and more positive in time for your next poas xxxxx

Dwrgi it's early for you yet chick too, the clinic tells us not to test early to try to avoid us all getting needlessly upset...not that any of us can stop ourselves from testing early.  Big huge hugs and I'm sending you loads of positive vibes that the next test is positive xxxxx

Kara thinking of you, it must be awful to see your little girl so poorly xxxxx

Mrs t roll on Friday  xxxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you Mrs T, Dwrgi, Bexypop. I appreciate it very much.

Dwrgi thank you for your email I have replied.

Sarah xx


----------



## Devonmaid

Stay strong 2ww's. Sarah that call was such rubbish timing hun     

Thanks for info about prontogest Mrs T i think will try and do the same. 

I have total faith in Amanda and will follow her advice, spoke to her earlier and she reassured me saying when i take Ovitrelle it just would cancel out any benefit of the menopur 9tonight) so no point in doing another injection for no gain. So makes more sense now. 
Dx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sarah411 so sorry to hear that ur having a hard time Hun, keeping my FC that the result changes for u.

Well first jab done hurrah! I'm feeling v.proud that I managed to do it 
I'm on supercar and gonal anyone had any experience of these? All these drugs are totally new to me x


----------



## kara76

Me post just to update

We are out of hospital and will be back soon. Tyler is bouncing back after pneumonia and a confirmed cause of rotovirus caught while in

Thanks for all your thoughts


----------



## Ravan

Sarah   for your result to change too. Doesnt help things when you have news like that,thinking of you.Hope tomorrows better for you  

Kara so glad Tylers out and feeling much better,hope she continues to mend over the next few days  

Mrs T not long now  

Well Andy came home from work saying he's been laid off! Bad timing  Apparently the company are known for hiring to get a job done...then sacking when the jobs finished. Hes not happy,but life goes on and he'll find something else soon Im sure.

Think we all need a hug today...so.....


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - so glad she is bouncing back. You know how worried I've been about you both but luckily Tyler is a strong fighter just like her mummy. Hope you both get loads of rest and get stronger again tomorrow. Big hugs and oh go on then, more sloppy snogs just because I know how much you love them

Ravan - that's horrible news. Really hope he finds something soon. Hugs to you too hun


----------



## Ravan

Devonmaid.........icsi e/c 28th March
Loopy..................iui 2nd scan 2nd April
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Mrs T..................fet April 7th...ish
Ravan................fet April 8th...ish
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests March/April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Becca.................icsi ?
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Redkay  twins!scan28thMarch
Bettyboo   twins!scan 30th March
Welshbird







scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today Devon hope e/c goes smoothly for you.

Morning all another beautiful day


----------



## Devonmaid

Thanks Ravan but EC been pushed back till tomorrow. Sorry to hear about Andy's job hope it all works out ok 
Dx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls after some advice 

I've seen a cheap deal from 21st April-25th April a cheapy deal to majorca for a four nights.

I'll be down regging then do you know if I can transport my needles/suprecur on the plane etc..?
Would they have to be kept cool?

I know its crazy but thinking of a few days away..... before the madness really beginS!
I start down reg 14th April xxxx

Hope ur all well!!!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Devonmaid good luck for e/c tomorrow hun.

Ravan so sorry to hear about Andy's job, I hope he finds something else soon have they given him a months notice? Thanks for updating me on the list  

staceyemma I'm not sure about your query hun but a few days away sounds fab!

kara76 glad to hear that Tyler is doing better.

Sarah411 how are you doing today hun?

AFM so excited to be getting started on the IUI, its so nice to feel like I'm actually doing something. We're going home on the weekend so will have to take the injections for Fri and Sat just wondered is it ok to keep the suprecur and gofal (I think that's the right spelling) out of the fridge? I wasn't going to tell my parents about our 1st IUI attempt so I don't think I could get away with hiding them in their fridge lol! x


----------



## Ravan

Devon   good luck for tomorrow  

Loopy He gets paid weekly so he finishes on friday  Mind you the other 10 that lost their jobs didnt think and walked out. Im sure something will pop up soon. I did ask him if he wanted to cancel tx...but he said 'no way'!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan FC he finds something soon hun and good to hear that you are still going ahead with tx    x


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan I'm so sorry to hear that, that's the second time in 6 months isn't it? So glad you're carrying on with tx though, massive good luck to Andy for finding a new job..could he go self-employed? Xx

Kara so pleased that Tyler is out and on the mend, you've really been through it haven't you.  What a little fighter she is  xx

Devonmaid, huge good luck for tomorrow be thinking of you xx

Stacey I'm not really sure about the needles but they must allow epileptic needles so it would be worth giving the airline a ring to check what they require you to do.  Also Redkay recently went to Spain and must have had to take her injections too, may be worth pm'ing her. I'm sooo jealous of a few days away, good idea! Xx

Loopy I guess it depends how long your journey is, may need a little cool bag and ice pack if it's a long way, especially in this weather.  I generally get headaches with suprecur, but drinking loads of water helps.  I haven't used Gonal f for years but I always found it better than menopur with fewer side effects, it's more expensive though.xx

Mrs t bone hope you've had a good day at home and you've been left alone.  Dh was v. Disappointed with your response as I think he feels we could make money by displaying me as a circus act lol! Xxxxxxxx

Big hugs to all you 2ww's thinking of you and sending big hugs   and   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Staceyemma - I received my drugs in Spain and flew back with them no questions asked, if you're worried get a letter from Amanda to take with you! Have a great time! 

Devon - good luck for tomorrow!  

Ravan - what a bugger about Andy's job! Pah bloody bosses  

Kara - so glad to hear tyler is on the mend.  

Hi to all I have my scan tomorrow and I am terrified I had a horrible dream last night that one baby had died and one had such a slow heartbeat it was about to die. I have spent all day in a funk rally freaked out. So worried. 

K x


----------



## SoneaSze

Just to wish Devonmaid good luck with EC tomorrow. 

Loopy, you should be all excited, cos your iui is gonna work! 

Bexybob, mmmm holidays! Mind you felt like the med here this week. I think i got a tan.

Sarah, big hugs coming your way. Hope things are looking up, chick.

Redk, good luck with your hb scan

Kara, glad to hear your litle uns on the mend!


----------



## helen_26

Red - Good luck for tomorrow. Dreams can be horrid, but they are only dreams and your beautiful twins are waiting for you to take a peak at them. x

Ravan - So sorry to hear about Andy's job again. 

Kara - Pleased to hear little Tyler is on the mend. x

Devon - Good luck for tomorrow x

Stacey - A few days away sounds lovely. My dh is diabetic and we have regularly flown with lots of medication and needles with no problems at all. We do usually get a doctors letter just to be on the safe side, but they have never been checked. x

Sarah  - How are you feeling today?

Dwrgi  - How are you ?

Mrs Cookiemoo/soneasze - How are you both? Going   yet?

Mrs T, Bexy, Farmboy and dw, WBW, PP  - How are you all?

AFM - Having a better week in work. Been really busy and my boss even took me out for lunch today. Still having af type cramps quite regularly but I'm trying to keep positive. Only 5 days left until OTD. xx


----------



## Siany

Redkay - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you.  What an upsetting dream!   

Devonmaid - good luck to you for EC tomorrow.  I hope everything goes smoothly.

Kara - poor Tyler.  I'm glad she is on the mend now and out of hospital.  You have had it rough recently.

Ravan -   Sorry to hear that Andy has lost his job but glad to hear that you are not putting treatment on hold.  I hope he finds another job soon.

Sarah -   What an awful time to hear such news.  Life does seem so unfair at times.    for a bfp for you on Thursday.

Loopy - glad that you are on the way.  Suprecur doesn't have to be refridgerated.  I've never used gonal f, but Menopur can be left out of the fridge once it has been mixed.  If in doube, give the clinic a ring.

Bexy - I know what you mean about a 'fridge full of drugs'.  It does seem real then.

     to you lovely ladies on the 2WW - Dwrgi, Helen. Sqwelch, Mrs Cookie  and Sonea.

Jo -   

Mrs T - only two more days to go!  

I phoned the clinic today to see if the AMH results were back.  My AMH is 'normal for my age' at 14.5.  I also got to see my GP today who has reluctanlty prescribed thyroxin (25 micrograms) as the results were only just outside of the normal range.  He said that if it wasn't for the letter from Amanda and the need for fertility treatment he would have said to come back in six months to see what the levels are then.  He has given me 8 weeks worth of tablets and I have to have another blood test in six weeks time.  Mrs T - do you have to take the thyroxin at a certain time of day?  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Sarah411

You guys are fab. Thank you for your kind messages it means a lot to have you all.

Helen, Loopy  feeling slight better today thank you . PMA slowly coming back. How you both doing?

Thanks SoneaSze. Hope all ok with you

Devon good luck for tomorrow.

How is everyone else. mrs T, Ravan, Staceyemma, **, Jo, Kara,Red,Cookie,WBW.

Afm, feeling slightly more positive today getting PMA back slowly. I do have a pain on my right side of my tummy not all the time that also radiates into my groin I have googled it (naughty) and it says that it's an early sign of pregnancy that the uterus is stretching. Has anyone ever had this or heard of it. Or know what else it could be

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all,

Ravan - good luck for scan, hope you're all set to start the ov tests. Let me know how you go Hun

K - what an awful dream. I'm sure all will be fine at your scan tomorrow, from your bloods it seems you've got two strong uns in there!

Devonmaid - good luck for EC, keep us posted

Bexy - roll on Friday for lots of reasons! I'm afraid work well and truly got in the way of relaxing today. Hope you had a better day than me

Staceyemma - a holiday sounds like a great idea, fit it in now before you get pregnant pma!

Loopy - you should be exited to be on your way, that's why so many of us become happy jabbers! I've not used gonal f before so I don't know about keeping it refrigerated. Suprecur doesn't need to be refrigerated though. 

Siany - great that you don't have a rubbish amh like me! I take my thyroxine at breakfast, always have. I'm sure as long as you take it same time each day it should be fine. So what's the next step for you hun?

Helen - glad you are having a better week, it defo makes the 2ww more bearable when you are distracted. I'm very jealous of your boss by the way, mine is hateful and I long for the day to tell him I am pregnant and see the look on his face

Sarah - glad your pma has returned. I've had those kind of twinges on negative cycles and on my positive cycle, sorry if thats disappointing news but thought its better to be honest with you. 

Dwrgi - how are you doing?

Kara - I've actually gone a whole day without texting you, figured you could do with a break from the TBone now that your girl is on the mend. You know where I am though..

Hope the rest of the 2ww's are coping with the madness and everyone else is ok. 

Afm, I've had a rough day. Really struggling with balancing work and pain and had a bit of a meltdown when DH came home. Just want to be in control of work before ET and finding it hard. I know it's only work but I want to be on top of things before ET so I can try and take it a bit easier afterwards. Bring on the lectures about putting me first, lol


----------



## Dwrgi

DevonMaid-good luck tomorrow hun!  Try and relax tonight and imagine all those brilliant eggs you'll get tomorrow!  xxx

Kara-so glad that you're little Tyler is out and on the mend.  You must have been out of your mind with worry.  xxx

Red-dreams are just reflecting your fears, but they don't mean that they'll come real, they just make you feel like poo pants afterwards.  I am absolutely positive that your scan tomorrow will be fine!  xxx

Siany-that is a flippin' amazing amh result!  I'd be throwing the champers back to celebrate!  Good luck with the thyroxine.  Hopefully, this will help get you back on track.  Big hugs hun, Axxxx

Mrs T-a meltdown is completely understandable, after what you have been through.  You've had so many delays and you must be desperate to start, and, if you're like me, you want to get everything sorted before you start so that you can focus on nothing but the treatment.  Not long to go now, and things always work out okay.  If you don't mind me asking, what is your amh?  Mine was 2.9 last May (before 2 IVF stimms, so I dread to think what it is now).  Big hugs to you hun, Axxx

Ravan-so sorry to hear about Andy but so pleased to hear he wants to carry on with treatment.  Yay!!!!  What a hubby!  FX he finds something else soon, A xxx

Sarah-so pleased that you're feeling a bit more yourself.  Googling is a very naughty hobby and always throws as much good news up as bad, so you don't know what to believe.  Hope those pains are positive signs.  Not long to go now, Axxxx

Helen-so pleased to hear that you're okay.  AF type symptoms are quite common at this stage, I believe, and I am still very hopeful for you after what you described over the weekend!  Good luck hun, Axx

Sqwelch-how are you hun?  Hope things have settled down at home.  xxxx

Sonea-how are you?  Not long to go!  xxx

Loopy-how are you getting on with your injections?  You'll be fine after a few goes.  Think of it as getting you closer to your own little bb!  xxx

Stacey-hope you get the drugs and needles sorted.  A getaway to the sun sounds like a very good idea before treatment. xxx

Hello to everybody I've not named-** and DW, lills, les, Mrs CM, Betty..... you're all wonderful women (and honorary gentleman) and so deserve to have what your hearts desire!   

I've had terrible AF cramps all day and last night-had to get up to take paracetemol and then couldn't get back to sleep.  Midnight hours are the worst for worrying!  Anyway, spotting red today and getting heavier so I think I'm due a very nasty and unwelcome visit.  WILL (try to) hold out from test again until Friday, but I think this is it.  I have a very resigned attitude at the mo., but I know that once it's sunk in, I'll be completely devastated.  Why is this so hard?  

Love to you all, and    to us all, Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi Im   you are wrong and by tomorrow the bleeding stops.Sending you massive hugs    

Sarah   for you too

How are the other 2wwers?

Welshbird where are you?Hope your ok

Devon good luck tomorrow

** hope the sun is not causing to much of an issue.

Red good luck with tomorrows scan Im sure its just fear,pregnancy brings very stange dreams.I dreamt(whilst pregnant with Sam,that I gave birth to an alien  aswell as many bad dreams)

Bexy Andy used to work self employed but finding the work is bitty so wanted something more stable.  

Andy has an open day with the police on monday! They want call operators to answer 999 calls. If its any good interviews are 30th April....He wants to get out of construction and carpenter...so may be a blessing.

Mrs T you have till friday to get your   in gear with work! Then it has to be 100% YOU,there will always be someone else who can do what needs to be done for work.....but your embies need you to be happy and hopefully painfree   A gentle   kicking for you  Dont make me get the stick   

Day 10 scan for me tomorrow  thats come quickly!


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi - hang in there hun - not long now to OTD.  
I was pleasantly surprised with my AMH too especially as it was less (13. a year ago! I just wish we could actually get to the eggs!

Mrs T - sounds like you have had a really rough day. Not long to the weekend when you can hopefully relax.
I think I have to take the tablets for a few weeks then Amanda will test thyroid function again when hopefully it will be in the normal range and we can get going again.

Ravan - hope scan goes well tomorrow. X


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Ravan-good luck with tomorrow's scan!!!    

Siany-thanks too!  You WILL get to those eggs, stay positive hun, Axxx


----------



## lillsbills

Just a quicky as in work. 
Crossing everything for you 2ww's stay strong and stay close to your loved ones regardless of the outcome (which fingers crossed will be happy ones) you are in this together. 
Kay - I'm sure your scan will be great, can't wait to hear your update.
Ravan - is there any information on the job that I can find out to help Andy, as you know I work in the police and work with a few people that are control room operators so any tips he needs or info I can try and help. Which force is he applying for?


----------



## pheobs1

Red - good luck for scan today, I'm sure all will be fine, looking forward to some great news x

Mrs T - everybody is entitled to a meltdown during this journey and you've been so strong through it all. Just wanted to send you a big hug xxx

All those on 2ww thinking of you and hoping your dreams come true x


----------



## les0090

Good luck to Devon, Redkay and Ravan for today. Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls!  Thinking of everybody have scans and EC today!  Good luck girls!!!

I am still spotting red but it's not developing into full flow.  I tested this morning (I have NO resolve) and it was a BFN.  Terrible cramping.  No sleep at all last night  .  Am in work, but wish I was at home.  Might save that till Friday as that is OTD, and I MAY have a private meltdown then.  (Who am I kidding?  Of course, I'm going to have a complete meltdown.)

Sorry for me post!  

Thanks girls for your support!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollylew

Hi everyone,

Dwrgi - Thinking of you and hoping things will settle and Friday will bring good news. x

Sarah and Helen - Hope you are doing ok. The 2ww is so long and tough. Its difficult to maintain positivity.x

Red - I hope everything goes well at your scan today. I am sure it will. x

Devon - Good luck for egg collection today, x

Ravan - All the best for your scan.x

Everyone else (as I know i have missed loads)- Wishing you lots of luck no matter what stage you are at. x x

I had my first scan yesterday after starting the injections last Wednesday and it was not good news. There are only three follicles and one of those was very small so its unlikely to grow to reach the other two. I was so disappointed that I left the clinic crying my eyes out and couldnt even speak to arrange another scan for Friday!! 
I have been so stressed about it that last night I was not thinking clearly and mixed some suprecur into the menopur vial in errror. It was a new vial of menopur so I wasted that!! 
In reality I don't actually know what I was expecting as I have never had more than 5 follicles and only ever had 3 eggs but I am so worried that the cycle will be cancelled or that theses will disappear or i will not have any eggs.... 

Sorry for the moan but at this stage I am just wishing I make it to the dreaded 2ww!!!

x x x x x


----------



## Ravan

Molly   that was only your 1st scan,so it may just be taking time to kick off. I know its upsetting for you but the next scan may be better......get on that phone girlie and book your friday scan   

Lills have p.m'ed you. Not sure what force it is,just says its at the Public Service Centre in South Wales Police Headquarters

Dwrgi massive hugs for you    glad the bleeding has calmed down,hopefully it will come to a complete stop  

hope the other 2wwers are ok.  

Morning all


----------



## jk1

Amanda - sending you loads of hugs huni - i really really hope that friday brings you good news - thinking of you xxx

Mollymew - thinking of you too and again sending you hugs - i have left the clinic on many occasions like that - have they upped your menopur dose? xx

Lills - hope you are ok huni - wow - you were working late!! xxx

Mrs T - I am thinking of you and as you know praying this is your time xxxx

Bexy - how are things with you?  hope you are ok xxx

Sarah - hope you are ok huni - nearly test day - really hoping its going to be good news for you (i am addicted to google during all of my 2ww's but it is evil!!  ) xxx

** & Mrs ** - hope you are both ok xxx

Helen - was nice to see you popping into chat last night - hope you are ok huni xxx

Red - good luck for your scan today - I'm sure everything is going to be fine with your little ones xxx

Ravan - good luck with your 10 day scan today - sorry to hear about DH's job - hope he finds something soon xxx

Kara - hope Tyler is feeling a bit better xxx

Hi to everyone - no news from me - still at m&d's and everytime i think about going home I cry so not sure when/if i'll ever be ready!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Bexypob thanks for the info, the journey is about 45mins away but I’m staying Friday and Saturday night.  I was wondering if I could keep it in the boot of my car? Think I’ll have to give Amanda a quick email.

Redkay75 wishing you the best of luck for your scan tomorrow I’m sure it will all be fine.

SoneaSze loving the positivity thanks for the message. I hope the countdown to your OTD goes quick.

helen_26 ohh not long now until OTD I hope it passes quickly for you hun.

Siany thanks for the info I think its the gonal f she told me I had to keep in the fridge. Glad to hear that your AMH was normal and you have tablets to correct your thyroid.

Sarah411 glad to hear that you PMA is coming back hun, I hope you symptoms are +ve and you get your BFP.

Mrs T thanks for the info. So sorry to hear that you are having a tough time of it hun I hope you feel better soon.

Dwrgi I like to think of each injection as a little step closer. I took both the suprecur and gonal f last night which was fine.  I’m wishing the days away and I’m not even in the 2ww yet – god help me when I get to that stage. FC the witch stays away hun, FC you just tested too early.

Ravan good luck with your scan.

mollylew so sorry to hear that your scan didn’t go as well as you had hoped hun, what’s the next step for you? I hope you manage to book the scan for Friday.

Jk1 I hope you are still enjoying time with your parents.

Ladies bit of a random question but is it still ok for me and DH to dtd until insemination? I think we are but I’m so afraid of messing up this cycle thought I had better check. Also wondered if any of you had any side effects from the drugs? I’m having trouble sleeping, I keep waking up at 4-6am and can’t drop back off (which is very unlike me) and I’m feeling a bit sick.  Not like I’m going to be sick but like I’m starving hungry and my stomach is empty sick feeling. Oh and I’m also thirsty is this all normal Thanks x


----------



## Dwrgi

Mollylew-oh, you poor thing, it is so easy to get into a muddle especially when you're upset.  Oh well, at least it can be put right.  Have you thought of trying acupuncture to help those follicles grow?  I know that Mrs T thinks I'm on commission with the British Authority for Acupunture ( ) but it CAN help.  I'm sure they've had lots of people leaving in tears-they will be fine with you when you ring for your next scan.  Try not to worry-it takes up too much energy which you need to divert to growing those follicles!  Good luck hun!  xxx

JK-thanks for your support.  Glad to hear that you are still at your parents, in the sense that they can keep you company and help keep your mind off things.  Bit of TLC sound slike just the tonic.  You need to take this at your own pace.  Thinking of you, and big hugs!  

Loopy-it is a good idea for DH to clear out his spearmint banks at least every other day so that you get the best swimmers on the day of insemination.  The only exception is that you should abstain from sex for 2-3 days before the insemination itself to allow the stock of swimmers to increase, so to speak!!!  Good luck!!  Make sure that you are eating a lot of protein (cut back on the carbs if you need to) and drink loads of water (at least 2 litres every day) to help counteract the effects of the meds.  xxx

Ravan, thanks for the  .  I needed it!  xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Dwrgi thanks for the info, I hope you are feeling ok hun  
I'm a vegetarian so I LOVE carbs!!! Will have to have a google to see where I can get my extra protein from x


----------



## Dwrgi

Beans, lentils, fish, nuts and seeds!!  You will also need lots of air freshner  !


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Dwrgi I think you might be right about the air freshner   x


----------



## Ravan

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun again!

Sarah how you doing?

Just got back from scan....fat triple lining and an 18mm folly  test from tomorrow for surge.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan fantastic news on your scan hun   x


----------



## jk1

Ravan - wooohooo!! xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Amanda, sorry to hear your still cramping and spotting. Fx things change on Friday for you. Thinking of you Hun sending lots of   and   things change.

Molly there is still time for things to change. I agree with Ravan get on that phone and book your next scan. Sending big  

Jo, I'm ok Hun thanks just praying things go my way tomorrow. Hope your well and taking things easy.

Ravan, woooooooooo hoooooooo great news on your scan.

Devon good luck for today 

Red good luck for your scan

Hello to everyone else.

Afm, been to the drs who have signed me off work for 2 weeks he thinks I need a break whether it's good news or bad tomorrow and on top of the news from DH's niece it's all been I bit much. I found out today that DH's niece is due the same week that I would be if I am proved pregnant tomorrow which if I'm not it's going to be a hard time. Dreading the result tomorrow and hope and pray that after nearly 8 years that my prayers have finally been answered. No other symptoms to report just counting down the hours.

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

Sarah you are doing so well...1 more day!  for good news for you. The break from work will do you good too,get to enjoy some of this great weather we are having.

Devonmaid.........icsi e/c 28th March
Loopy..................iui 2nd scan 2nd April
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T..................fet April 7th...ish
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Bettyboo







twins!scan 30th March
Welshbird  scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April


----------



## Dwrgi

Ravan-that's brilliant news on the follie!  Are you having natural IVF?  I think I've missed something somewhere!  Pleased about the fat lining!  

Devonmaid-how are you getting on?  FX for you! xxx

Sarah-good idea to have two weeks off.  This is hell on earth and really takes it out of you.  FX for tomorrow's result.  Really hope you get good news!  xxx

Still spotting and a bit clotty now.  Terrible stomach cramps.     So fed up.  And as I work in a highly ambitious hard-working Band One school, I feel that I have to be here.  I have come in today but on Friday and the negative appears (which I'm sure it will), they can stick their Band 1 status up their a£se as I will take to my bed.  Have just about had enough.


----------



## Sarah411

Amanda, I'm so sorry things are not good for you Hun. Thinking of you Hun.   

Thanks Ravan

Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi I think having to work as well as have a 2ww sometimes can take its toll. Sod the school,pull a sicky  
I'm having my final natural FET.


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies I'm baaaaaackkkkkkk  

I have been down to the depths of the darkest hole but managed to climb out again.

Thank you for all your positive comments and support after my dh's drunken antics at the weekend. I habe made him pay for it and have had an apology. I said I can't afford to be angry at this stage, the little beans are much more important  

Sarah, good luck for your test tomorrow  
Dwrgi, I am   also for you for Friday.. big   from me
Red, good luck for your scan
Helen, how are you doing on the mad 2ww?
Sonea, any symptoms yet?

I have been a bit ill this week, had bad ovary pain sunday evening and thought af was on way. Since.then been very bloated and uncomfortable, swollen tummy and huge great sexy boils on my chin! Oh my I feel glam lol! Now am 10d post 3dt and constant knicker watch.. wearing white pants every day for inspection  

Catch u later alligators,

Hi to everyone  

S x


----------



## Redkay75

Just brief notes tonight as rushing out to a quiz.

Ravan - congrats on the scan results sounds like a darn good month for FET 

Squelch - Good to hear you PMA is back! keep it up, not long now!  

Dwrgi - I'm not singing, so it's not over yet!  

Sarah, Cookiemoo, Helen and Son - Not long now, it all sounds good!  I have everythign crossed for you all!  

Loopy - I'm veg and quorn and tofu are great sources of proteins and easy to add flavour to.  

Les - Wow ET Monday, I hope this is it for you and with the odds it probably is! how many are you having transferred?

WBW - Good luck for tomorrow's scan just incase you are still reading

BettyBoo - all my best for Friday I so hope it's all a little clearer one week on and you can relax and enjoy!

Devon - Hope EC went well today  

Jk -   sounds like your parents house is where you need to be at the mo. 

MrsT - I'm gonna be TeamMrsT from the other thread, FX this is your time!  

Siany - great AMH hope that has given you some hope and with the thyroxin it proves to do the trick next time!  

Molly, ** & MrsFB, Bexy, Kara, Welsh Flower, Staceyemma, Adele, and everyone else all my best I hope to see you on the other thread ASAP

AFM - So all my fears were untrue and not the premonitions I thought they may be (which puts my back up career as a medium in the bin!)We saw two healthy little babies that are almost baby shaped now, with heartbeats, brains, spinal cords, etc. wiggling around happy as can be. They measure 8w1d and 8w2d which is bang on as I am 8w1d. 

So I am here to say my goodbyes, thank you all for the support and advice you have given me and most of all for the laughs, obviously I will still read obsessively but have been weaning myself off from posting with varying success. Good luck to everyone and I hope to meet you all soon on the other thread. Much love K xxxx


----------



## Devonmaid

Hi all, 
Thanks for thinking of me today. Still feeling bit lethargic if am honest. Sean done my collection today and was all going well until telling me how many eggs, they retrieved 5 but 2 of them probably no good think they said these 2 had no nuclues?? So just the 3 left to pin my hopes on which am trying to stay really positive about but if am honest fearing the worsy i.e. these will also be poor quality and hope beyond hope not the case but no fertilisastion!   enough of the negative thinking, pma re-installed and bring on the call tomorrow   

Dwrgi - so sorry to hear about bleeding and just want to say think of yourself first and foremost not work. Look after yourself hun

Ravan - fab scan results soounds like this is your turn

Sarah - praying for BFP for you   

Red - great news on scan and we will miss you/your entertainment on here. Take care in pregnancy xx

Son - love your last post especially knicker watch, hoping all your lovely symptoms are positive and cos your preggers!!!

sorry no more personals but hugs to all whereever you are on the dreaded journey
Dxx


----------



## Ravan

Red fantastic news!!!!!! Dont be a stranger,we still need your humour  

Devon well done,get some sleep and cant wait to hear you've had 100% fertilization  hows that for PMA

Welshbird good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## BexyPob

Well girlies looks as though massive   required to all xxxx

Amanda hon I really am thinking of you, sod work it's not important when you feel like this.  I'm really hoping the bleeding stops and you have good news on Friday, if the worst happens though take some time out and look after yourself, put yourself first and know we are all here for you xxxxxxxxxx

Devon chick good luck for your call tomorrow. LL will take great care of your eggs and turn them into beautiful embies, he's magic. To repeat the mantra...it only takes one  big hug xxxxxxxxx

Sarah good luck for tomorrow hon, good that you are taking some time off to concentrate on you. Big hug xxxxxx

Sqwelch those symptoms are sounding good...not long to go xxxxxx

Ravan wow hon you don't mess around, brilliant news, yeay, go Raver  xxxxxxx

Molly I too have left the Clinic in tears after scan 1, horrid when it doesn't go how you were expecting...so unpredictable.  Your next can will be better, slow is far better, makes far better embies. Big hug xxxxxx

Jo hon, just as the others have said take it as it comes one day at a time don't force the situation.  You've been through an awful experience, the bad news is just the start of it.  Trust in yourself though chick, you will get there xxxxxxxx

Welsh bird good luck xxxxxxxx

Red fantastic news, we knew it would be, can't trust those dreams xxxxxx

Mrs t last but certainly not least my spec girl! Get those tissues out less than 2 hours till obem....enjoy xxxxxxxx

Afm Drugs arrived today and I'm three days into testogel, tiny milestone but made me sooooooo happy (and nervous too of course!)  Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - thanks for the hugs. My Amh last test was about 6 I think. You are so right to put yourself first and stuff work, as you may have noticed I'm not always very good at that! Really hope it's not the start of AF for you, big hugs

Ravan - I'm grateful that the butt kicking was a gentle one. You know I'm thrilled that scan went well and you are oh so close. Keep me posted on those ov tests

Siany - yep, I'm definately looking forward to the weekend, planning on some much needed retail therapy. Hope the next few weeks go quickly, concentrate on doing all the things you won't be able to do during tx

Phoebs - thanks for the hugs huh, not too much longer for you.

Mollylew - so sorry to hear your scan didn't go well. It's awful when you leave disappointed and your head is all over the place. Hope you feel a bit better today and have booked your next scan

Jo - thanks Hun, I know you are behind me. If staying put makes you feel better right now then that's what you need to do. Everyone is different, but you know what's best for you and Kev. Hugs Hun

Loopy - I think Dwrgi has answered your questions

Sarah - loads of luck for tomorrow. We've all been there Hun so totally understand, I was ttc when my sister told me she was pg, and my niece turned 12 this year! When each of us get there, it will be worth waiting for and we will cherish every moment

Sqwelch - good to hear you are feeling better. Roll on OTD 

K - I didn't doubt your scan would be brill. I always follow the other thread anyway, so will keep up with your tmi posts there. Keep up the good work on Team MrsT!

Devonmaid - well done, rest up. Hope your call comes early for you. Bexy is right, it only takes one - it's a cliche for a reason

Bexy - I love being your spec girl!    Thanks for cheering me right up tonight, you're a star. Ooh, I love it when the fridge is stacked with drugs. You are on the way, every milestone is one to be celebrated.

Kara - thanks for being there with your advice re my meltdown, you always know just what to say and you are right of course, today was a better day and I'm so thrilled Tyler is doing well

WBW - good luck for scan tomorrow, keep us posted

Thanks for all your support ladies, I managed to keep it together today but am sure as Bexy mentioned obem will be the end of that later. Sometimes it's good just to let it all out isnt it. The nerves are really kicking in I think.


----------



## mollylew

A big thankyou to everyone who responded to my post. You really are a wonderful and supportive bunch.

JK- Its good to see you posting. There is nowhere like m&ds when youre feeling down. Its good to know you have so much support. You will get through this even though it doesn't feel like it.
I am on 400 menopur and Amanda said that there was no point increasing as it would not improve my response. I guess I have very few eggs left 

Ravan - Fantastic news about your scan. Thankyou for your comments and kick up the bum to sort Friday's scan out.

Loopy - I have made an appointment for Friday so fingers crossed that things have improved a little.

Sarah - One more sleep!!! Praying you have your BFP!!! You are doing the right thing taking some time off. Do you mind me asking what the doc put on your sick paper? I expect that I may need one but wondered what they document as the reason for the absence.  I know its hard for you with your pregnant niece. Whilst I was in the clinic having my disappointing scan, my brother text me a photo of the 20 week scan his girlfriend had just had, saying it was a boy!!!! I am happy for them but it is so hard. A week after my last ICSI failed my sister went into labour and had my nephew. I found nyself back in the same hospital where I had had the treatment!!I don't think anyone understands how we all feel...

Dwrgi- How are you feeling this evening? If I was you I woul dtake some time off. You need to put yourself first. Everything else will wait.  I love your posts and your PMA. I took your advice and booked an extra accupuncture session. I see a Chinese doctor in Swansea. She is wonderful. She fitted me in at short notice and made me feel better.

Devonmaid - I think that is great news and am sure that you'll have even better news in the morning.

Red - You ll be amusing the ladies on the other thread now. You take care and keep us up to date. I am so very happy for you.

Bexy - Thankyou. I hope you are right. Mrs T is right, every small step in this process is a milestone.

Mrs T - I am feeling a bit better thankyou. I am trying to to think too much  

Everyone else - Hope you are all ok.

Lots of love x x x x


----------



## Sarah411

MollyLew, thank you I hope so. Nerves have kicked in big time and I am so nervous just watching rubbish on tv to try to take my mind off things. It sounds like you know how I'm feeling you've had your fair share of upset. My dr asked if work were aware of the ivf and I said no so he just put gynae problems on the note. Your right no one knows how we feel unless you've been through what we all have no one will know what it's like.

I'm sure everything will work out for you. We are all here for you remember.

Sarah xx


----------



## lillsbills

Sarah, Amanda, I just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow... crossing everything for you.  

Red - can you message me your number so I can pick your brains... congrats on the scan, I had no doubts it was going to be great


----------



## jk1

Sarah - good luck today huni - i am sitting with my fingers crossed xxx

Amanda - are you testing today or waiting until tmrw? - thinking of you huni xxxx

Redkay - congratulations on your scan - i knew it would all be fine!! xxx

Devonmaid - good luck for your call today xxx

Mrs T - I'm glad y/day was a better day for you - I hope you didn't cry too much at OBEM!! xxx

Bexy - yay to starting the drugs - I agree - milestones help don't they! xxx

Son, squelch & Helen - hope you are all ok and haven't gone mad just yet! xxx

Lills & Les - How are you both? xxx

Loopy - how are the injections going? xxx

Hope everyone has a good thursday!

Jo xxx


----------



## sqwelch125

Sarah.. crossing everything for u  

Dwrgi... How are u?  

Jk... Yep I have gone completely   .. constant knicker watch lol. I think I may need to bring in the   as my little brain keeps saying ... do it do it.. must resist lol   

Morning to all,

S x


----------



## Sarah411

Well it wasn't meant to be again I've got a BFN. Absolutely devastated. Don't know what to see just sat here in pieces. I'm going to take a break for a while so I can get my head around things but I will keep popping on now and again to catch up with all your stories.

Good luck to everyone.

Sarah xx


----------



## jk1

Sarah - I am so sorry to hear your news - I have been so hoping it was going to work for you huni - just sending you massive hugs as I know nothing I can say will make you feel any better at the moment xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah-     , hun, I am so VERY sorry.  This is really the pants side of life isn't it?  It is just so unfair.  You will need to take care of yourself and take your time to get your head around it.  If you need to kick the sofa, kick the sofa.  If you need to shout, then shout.  (I read somewhere that a good thing to do is go to a park and pretend you've lost a dog, so you're screaming it's name, but really getting rid of all your frustration!).  You have to take comfort from the fact that you did EVERYTHING right and there is no way that you can berate yourself for not having done this, that or the other.  

I understand completely if you need time away to 'regroup'-you will come back stronger and more determined, I promise you.  

For now, be kind to yourself, remind yourself that it WILL happen somehow or other, it's just finding a plan, maybe plan B or C.  

Lots and lots of love, and so very very sorry.  It's all a big fat bollo%.    
Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - I am so sorry to read your news. Take the time you need, cry, be angry, let it all out, so you can pick yourself back up and move forward. You know we are all here for you. Thinking of you x


----------



## helen_26

So sorry Sarah. It is so unfair. Take the time out and lean on each other. We are here when you need us xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Oh Sarah I had so hoped it would change for you,so so sorry  Like the others have said,we are here when you are ready take as much time as you need.


----------



## Dwrgi

Well girls, the period is gathering apace, and the period pain is incredible.  I think I am hot on Sarah's heels, although my OTD is tomorrow.  I know exactly how Sarah feels-it is just so devastating.  

Have got to be in work today (parents evening tonight-grrrr) but tomorrow, when it's official, I am quite happy to say 'sod it' to work, like everybody else has said.  

What I cannot get my head around, though, is how infertility is almost taboo.  People carry on as normal around you, and expect you to function.  It's incredible.  I just want to shout and say, 'Give me a break!', I' going through hell.  If I had a terminal illness then you're 'allowed' to feel bad, understandably.  But if it's infertility, then it's business as usual.  People's complete lack of empathy staggers me.  At least, though, we all know how it feels and can help each other and draw strength from that!

Red-so sorry to see that you're going, but will be thinking of you, and am sure that your pregnancy will just go from strength to strength!  xxx

Devon-any news on your eggs?  I hope they get jiggy with the swimmers last night, and you get good news today!  xxxx

Lills-thanks for your support (and everybody else, of course!).  I see your thinking about DE-I think that will be our next plan too.  Do you know anything about this, cost, etc.??  I know that CRGW have links with IVF Valencia, which Red used.  xxxx

** & DW-how are you both?

Sqwelch-you are so right to not get angry at the moment. Put those embies first!  FX for you-not long to go now!  Hope you're not finding anything untoward in those panties!!!!    xxx

Ravan-I am so thick.  But for FET, why do you need to know the size of the folly that's there?  Does it indicate when you'll ovulate?  Sorry to be a drongo (Neighbours speak).  Anyway, HUGE good luck with it!  Not long to go now!!  xxx

Mrs T-bet you're on pins to get going too!  xx

Love to you all, bell's about to go, so better finish this sharpish.  I just have time to eat my massive chocolate Boost. F&&k it!  xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - I'm sorry Hun, it's such a hard journey. You handle it whichever way you need to, there's no right or wrong. Nobody else can understand what it's like, that's why we all have each other. I've no experience of other peoples reaction because no one in my life knows about tx, so I can't give you any advice on that sorry. Big hugs x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Morning all, First of all     to you all- seems like a lot of people could do with this xxx

Mrs T- sorry to hear you're having crap time at work. You're obviously very conscientious but do try to keep 'the job' in perspective and look after yourself and put yourself first xx

Sarah- so, so sorry. Life is so horribly unfair. Sending you a massive hug xxxx 

Dwrgi- really  that your worst fears aren't confirmed. I really know what you mean- one of my closest friends has really upset me with their lack of empathy and never asking- even though they've had 2 babies since I've been trying they just don't get how it feels to be so helpless    

Loopy- congrats on first jab!!

Kara- glad Tyler recovering, must have been very worrying 

Ravan- Such rubbish news about Andy's job, I hope he does find something where is is appreciated and he enjoys. But yey about your scan result- all looking good!! Best of luck for FET

Redkay- congrats again and goodbye. In the shortime I've got to know you on here I can say I will miss your humour and honesty xx

Helen26-    Keep strong!

Cookiemoo and Squelch- hope you're both ok? x

Siany- congrats on amh- brill result

Molleylew- big hug. I can completely understand why you would feel disappointed but don't give up hope, there's still time. Really bad timing with your brother. I agree people have no idea what it feels like. Look after yourself and try not to worry xx

Jo- big hug to you  

Devonmaid- keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you x

Love and hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi Im so sorry.Have you tested today? People dont understand because its easy for them and dont understand the heartache behind it.Sending you massive hugs    
For a natural fet they scan you to see how big follicle is....usually between 18-22mm for ovulation to happen.
It also lets clinic know when you should start testing.....scan is also to check how thick the lining is.


----------



## Dwrgi

Ooo, I had no idea!  In that case, things are looking good!!  

Good luck to you hun!  Let this be the one!!

Didn't test this morning-so fed up of seeing the one solitary line.  I'll await that pleasure tomorrow.  

xxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sarah411 I’m so sorry to hear your news hun   take time to regroup and I hope to see you back on the site soon.

Devonmaid glad to hear that everything went well with the E/C, I’m sure everything will go well with the fertilisation.

sqwelch125 glad to see you back and feeling much more +ve.

Redkay75 fantastic news on the scan, glad to hear that everything has worked out for you. Thanks for the info on food for veggies, I love Quorn so I’ll stock up on that.

BexyPob glad ot hear that your drugs have arrived and you’ve got started.

MrsT how are you? I don’t know how any of you can watch OBEM I won’t even allow myself to have a 2 minute peak at it, its like torture!

mollylew glad to hear that you have booked your appointment, FC it all goes well for you hun.

Jk1 the injections are going well thanks, a lot better than I thought it would be.  Just counting down the days until Monday now when I go for my next scan, I’m dying to know what’s going on lol! I hope you are ok, I love being at home with my parents too I think its the best place to be when you’re feeling low.

Dwrgi I’m hoping and praying that the witch stays away for you hun. Definitely agree that infertility is a taboo subject and people just expect you to carry on as normal often without little sympathy as they have never been through it themselves they don’t understand the pain.

WelshFlower I’m now on day 4 of my jabs yay! Hope all is well with you.

Farmboy how are you? We’ve not had the pleasure of one of your posts for a while.

Good luck to Dwrgi, Mrs cookiemoo, Helen, Sqwelsh and SoneaSze for your OTD’s     x


----------



## SoneaSze

Just popped in to see how you all are. 
Sarah, I am so very sorry that it wasn't a bfp for you today. I know how devasated you must be feeling right now. On top of all the other things you've had going on this week, my heart goes out to you. Big hugs from me honey, take your time to work through it and grieve.

Dwrgi, what sad news today for you too. I'm so sorry that damn af has arrived. It is very hard trying to carry on as usual with everyday life. Even if you do confide in people, unless they have experienced infertility they can never know or understand how you feel or how it is one of the hardest things for anyone to go through. You need to take some time to adjust and grieve as well. Cuddley hugs to you and your huskies and your dh.

Mrs T, please take care and stop stressing about work. The world will carry on turning. Though it is feels good to know that eveything has been planned, arranged, organised with plans b and c just in case. So i do understand that its important to have these sorted so that you dont stress about them. Take it easy.

Ravan, good luck with this natural FET. Ovulate!

JK, how are you bearing up? You're probably still not ready to return to the world yet. That's understandable. You take your time chick to recover and adapt. 

Devonmaid, good luck with the ET. 

I'm Half way through my 2ww and trying to stay distracted, the lovely weather has helped loads. Take care ladies.


----------



## Ravan

Son I have been wondering where all the 2wwers were   hopefully all enjoying the sun. 

Ive had my   today so waiting for Amanda to phone with details of when e/t will be.

Welsh Bird hope scan went well,let us know how it went.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loopy - glad to hear jabs are going well. I know lots of ladies with fertility issues who feel they need to avoid babies but Im not one of them. I love babies, it doesn't mean it doesn't hurt but I don't want to shut them out of my life - I've got lots of nieces, nephews and godchildren too so for me it's just part of life, and I love obem as bittersweet as it is

Sonea - thanks Hun, I'm trying my best to take it easy (eg supposed to be working from home today!). Good to keep distracted, especially as the second week is the toughest. Hope it goes quick for you 

Ravan - I'm waiting for Amanda to call you too! Can't wait to hear when your ET is


----------



## Ravan

E/T is the 5th April....next thursday 

Devonmaid.........icsi e/c 28th March
Loopy..................iui 2nd scan 2nd April
Les.....................ivf E/T 2nd April
Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T..................fet April 7th...ish
Mollylew..............isci E/C 2nd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Bettyboo







twins!scan 30th March
Welshbird







scan 29th March 
Sarah OTD 29th March 
Dwrgi OTD 30th March
Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April


----------



## SoneaSze

Take care of yourself for ET Ravan. A week away!
Devonmaid, any news?


----------



## jk1

Ravan - yay for getting the date - nearly at the top of the list again - wooohooo!! xx


----------



## Danni162

Afternoon all 
Sorry i have not been around much i have been busy sorting out work so i can take time off work and a close family member passed away so have been busy with my family.I had my baseline scan yesturday and was all good to go ahead so first new injection last night- am now on the protein shakes and chicken - chicken - chicken lol 
I have a scan tomorrow and friday booked in as my AMH is 45 so they are worried about OHSS. I am worrying about the egg collection more than anything. Pease can you advise me if it is painfull ?
Loopy - glad to hear jabs are going well. i have a scan on monday aswell mine is 4:15what time are u there ?

Mrs T  - You are such a strong woman - love reading your posts they keep me going.

DWRGI - hope tomorrow you get your BFP 

Redkay75 great news from the scan glad everything is well 
Ravan - sorry to hear about andys job - hope he gets something soon  
Sorry not to many personals but i am in work. 
Good luck everyone I do read all the time on my phone but can not update on my phone only in work. 

Another quick question can you fly 2-3 weeks after the eggs have been put back in?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - you know I'm really pleased for you, hoping I won't be far behind you 

Danni - sorry to hear about your bereavement. Glad you are on your way and it's good that they are keeping an eye on you. Oh what I'd give for an amh like that, lol. The egg collection is absolutely fine, you are sedated so I've never experienced any pain, just some discomfort afterwards when it wears off. It's really nothing to worry about, they take great care of you. As for flying, many ladies have treatment abroad and fly home afterwards, check and see what the clinic advise. My only advice is don't do anything you would regret later. As for being a strong woman, I've not been very strong this week but I'm pretty stubborn so that helps me stick it out!


----------



## farm boy

hello our fishermans friends.
i see the news on the the thread is very mixed this week, it reflects life i suppose.
sorry for the bad news sarah we know it's a complete swine and nothing i can say will help but please know that the **'s are 
thinking of you both. i can give you nothing but sympathy, and hope that you and your husband can get solace from having
each other and get strong again soon .
i get how frustrating it is seeing others around you having their children with what seems like absolute ease but i guess when they come our way we will appreciate it even more. they say that the best things come to those that wait but i think we have waited
long enough. 
nothing drives me madder than seeing an expectant mom happily smoking away like it doesn't matter or seeing some
b&$tards on tv having abused one of their own, dont they know how precious they are?
it's that sort of thing that has strengthend my  lack of any belief in anything theistic the sums do not add up.
dwrgi i dont want to include you in this post as your otd is tomorrow but you know best maybe. you have your dh and that will have 
to be enough for now. 
we have alot of life in us yet and more time to make it happen but i'm impatient. 
perhaps we were all born too early, in 40 years it will probably be so much easier but we must also be gratefull for the chances that we
have here and now . 40 years ago there were no chances at all.
hows this for a bit of (male ?) ** perspective. 
it is very hard watching our dw's go through these difficult evasive and often painfull procedures let alone the psycological impact, but what to do. i cannot help. i would take everybit of misery from her, i would put it all on my shoulders and let her free of it all. if i could. but it is beyond all us dh's we have to watch and it kills us too.
if there was a god he would bless you all.
enjoy your family, enjoy your friends and enjoy your partners and lovers, it'll all work out in the end.

**..


----------



## farm boy

the ff sortware changed the word b"" 1""" t"""C"""H for the word "woman "sorry i did not know it was gonna do that or i woldn't have put it in, stupid computers!

**..


----------



## sqwelch125

Awwwwwww Sarah hon, I am so very sorry, this truly is the most horrible thing to go through when tx fails (I have been there twice) and preparing myself for more heartache! There is nothing I can say or anything anyone can do to make you feel better - only time makes it more bearable.  My DH usually drags me out for the day with my dark sunglasses on and we go somewhere quiet and pretty and although I do not feel like it it does usually just help to get out as if I dont I will drown in my own tears!    This is the exact reason I do not believe in god because why would he do this to us good people  

Dwrgi - will be thinking of you tomorrow my love, praying for you

Mrs Cookie, where are you? Any news?

Helen - how you doing?

Sonea - glad you are holding out - this is torture!

Hi to everyone else, 

Much love to all,

S x


----------



## farm boy

have just found the 'modify' button and have changed to swine, so ignore my last message

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Amanda has been in touch and said that symptoms wont change by tomorrow and to stop all meds.  so truly ****ty. 

thanks for lovely posts **.

Love to you all, A xx


----------



## farm boy

double sorry dwrg's.
take some of your own very good advice and get through it anyway you can.
we hope not to loose you on the thread as have become very attached to you at ** manor.
i like a trip to the pub.
would advise the same.
give our kindest to your dh.

**..


----------



## Ravan

so sorry dwrgi


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry Dwrgi, hope tomorrow gives you the time and space to let it all out and pick yourself back up x


----------



## sqwelch125

So so sorry Dwrgi      

S x


----------



## Devonmaid

So so sorry to hear of BFN's Dwrgi and Sarah dont know what else to say really that hasnt already been said. Take really good care of yourselves and DH's and try to plan something really nice to try and take away the overwhelming pain that i know you will all be feeling.       

Ravers - great news for FET -how exciting

Thanks for all the well wishes. 
Well the call came and my stomach done a serious flip as just knew it was the clinic - a huge omen as it wasnt good news.

Lets hope that cliche of "it only takes one" is true as thats all i have! only 1 egg fertilised   . cue tears of devastation just as mum turned up to keep me company for day so she got brunt of it. helen says the egg has 95% chance of dividing and becoming embryo for the morning so booked in for ET at 1130. of the other 3 eggs we had one was immature and 2 abnormal so think my eggs have well and truly given up the ghost. 
After my little outburst and lots tears is it really bad that i am thinking of our next step already in this hell of fertility journey - which will be donor eggs so I too am also interested in any info out there particularly experiences at IVI Red if you are there reading?? 
I know its a bit soon for me thinking this way but i really dont know why this egg will be the one when the last 25 or so havent been! I will give myself a big slap latter to find my PMA for 2ww if it gets to that tomorrow morning! Have got acupunctuure booked with Jackie before and after as cant get any with my local acupuncturist to fit in with timings/travelling, etc but didnt ask how much this will cost, anyone got any ideas?? 

Such lovely words again ** you really do have a way with them. can i ask which DE route are u and dw using through CRGW? And also how was your experience at serum as this is the other clinic we are thinking of? why are you not going back to them is it just logistics? Sorry if too personal questions and dont feel obliged to answer or can PM me if prefer. 

Thanks as always
D xx


----------



## helen_26

Lots of hugs to you Dwrgi. Take some time out just to be together and work through it any way you feel able to.   It really sucks hun. You know where we are when you need us.

Devon - hugs to you too hun. Got everything crossed for you that it's one very special embryo. Good luck for tomorrow hun  

Ravan - Great news on the FET. Not long at all hun. xx

** - Such lovely works from you again. Your dw is one lucky lady to have you xx

Danni - Sorry to hear of your bereavement   
            Great news on  your baseline. They will keep a really close eye on you to avoid ohss hun.  In my experience ec isn't completely  pain free, but the sedation really helps and the pain is over quickly and easily forgotten about.  You will be absoltely fine hun xx

Squwelch - I'm doing ok thanks hun. How are you holding out? x

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Devonmaid - so sorry that you are disappointed and tears are very natural in those circumstances. It's never too soon to think of a plan b, it helps us feel a bit more in control and look forward. It doesn't mean that you can't be focused on your ET tomorrow and hope that 'it only takes one' works for you. As for why this one would work, who knows but it does and can happen. Loads of luck for tomorrows call.


----------



## Devonmaid

Thanks Mrs T xx


----------



## Ravan

Devon you should speak to Kara! Her worst cycle with only 2 embryos with day 2 transfer(think Im right kara?) Resulted in Tyler......so today plan for next time........but tomorrow nothing but PMA as you'll be PUPO


----------



## Ravan

Helen how you doing?


----------



## helen_26

Hey Ravan, I'm doing ok thankyou. Got a day off today so just been chillin in the sun. u ok?


----------



## kara76

Hiya ladies thanks for all your post wishing tyler well, she is getting better by the day

Sarah and dw so sorry ladies, I know exactly what your going through atm, its hurt like crazy and for me the only way to help was to plan

Ravan woo hoo on the surge, can't believe its happening again yay yay

Devon ravan is right, my dd is a day 2 embryo from my worst cycle. 6 eggs and we did icsi for the first time and got 2 embryos, lyndon was even shocked as we always had above average fertilsation. I even tried to book a follow up on fertilsation day yet it worked. I could of killed anyone who said it only takes one embryo as I was so so gutted but it really is true. Often less is more

Hiya everyone else, I'm slowly getting up to speed with u all


----------



## pheobs1

Just want to send big hugs to everyone going through disappointment.  It is so hard xxx


----------



## les0090

Really sorry to hear your sad news Sarah and Dwrgi. Thinking of you both.    


Also if anyone wants any advice on donor eggs then I am more than happy to help if I can although we are having imported eggs at CRGW and not going abroad.

All the best to everyone else.

Les XX


----------



## les0090

PS the change of profile picture is for you **. That's our Welsh Black bull Arthur. Not as cute as yours tho!!

XX


----------



## Welsh Flower

Sarah and Dwrgi- my heart goes out to you both. Really thinking of you     xxxxx

Nice words farmboy x

Les, I'd be interested in hearing how it works using imported eggs such as how they try to match you- I'm someone who definitely needs to know all the options to keep the hope alive of a family someday.

Thanks Kara, I hope that gives devonmaid and others real hope x

xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Sarah and Dwrgi well I'm just so, so sorry for you both it's just awful and no words I can say can make you feel better, you will deal with it in your own ways, I've been through it countless times now and it hits you differently each time but you will both find your own ways of dealing with it and you will come out stronger and ready to fight.  Huge hugs xxxxxxxxxx

Les I'd be interested to know too...I'm already planning my donor cycle after this one lol! Xxxxxxxx

Devon huge hugs and masses of good luck tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxx

Mrs t massive good luck to you tomorrow too hon xxxxxxxxxx

You are an amazing bunch of women and man ...the support you give is inspiring.  Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Amanda - I'm so so sorry huni - I am sending you big hugs xxx

Devon - don't give up on your embie just yet - I know how it feels too - our third cycle we had 12 mature eggs but only one fertilised - I too went through the tears and disappointment etc - its devastating but it must be a little fighter!! xx

I am also interested in hearing as much as possible about the donor route - as like Bexy I am also planning for the cycle after my next one which will be my last with my own eggs I think (unless a miracle happens and they prove themselves trustworthy!! hahaha) although I would be interested to find out about the donor eggs that are imported xxx

Hope everyone else is ok - I've not done much today - just been for 2 walks down to Rest Bay and sat on the beach which was nice.

Jo xxx


----------



## mollylew

Sarah and Dwrgi - There is nothing I can say that will begin to help but want you to know that like the others on this thread, my heart genuinely goes out to you and I am thinking of you at this terrible time. Wishing you every success next time round.. x x x x x

Devonmaid - I know your disappointed but don't lose hope. You just never know, this may be the one x x 

Les - How does it all work with DE? Is there a waiting list? I have never really thought about it before but it has to be an option for me as I don't seem to be responding well to the drugs this time. x x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Dwrgi so sorry it wasn't good news Hun  

Devonmaid sorry to hear of ur disappointment but I hope and pray that you'll only need one hun.

Danni I'm there at 9am on Monday so nice and early  you're having EC on my DH's birthday too! I emailed Amanda to ask when my next scan will b she said it will be wed-fri but that's only if I need one so you never know I might b good to go on Monday although hoping ill have to go back for one more scan on Wednesday so that basting will be on Friday when me and DH are both off work.

Ladies sorry if TMI but I've been having quite a bit of CM tonight just wondering if that means I'm getting near to being ready for IUI? Or is it totally irrelevant?

Hope ur all having a good evening x


----------



## les0090

Hi ladies. The way donor eggs worked for us was when we had made the decision CRGW had a batch of imported eggs from 5 donors (8 eggs from each donor). We were shown a list of characteristics like hair colour, eye colour, height, weight, skin shade, age, previous children and occupation. As we wanted to get started as soon as possible I picked one from the list. I was more concerned with eye colour than anything else so I ended up picking a donor that was 5" shorter than me and with darker hair than me! (Our DD looks more like DH anyway so let's hope his genes do the trick!!)
The cost is around £7500 for 8 eggs including drugs.
Once we had picked a donor we had blood tests for HIV, Hep B and Hep C and the rest is like FET. DR for about 2 weeks, then baseline scan, then stimms, then lining thickness scan (which is what we have tomorrow) then defrosting and fertilisation then fingers crossed they will be on board some time in the next week!!
As for the emotional side - it took me 2 weeks to decide it was what I wanted to do. I wrote down all the pros and cons and the pros were definitely more. The other thing to bear in mind is if you want an annonymous donor. The imported eggs are from known donors but as they are far away it would make it harder for any child to find them (as this was one of my worries - and there were plenty!!)
I think that's about it in a nutshell but please ask if there is anything else you want to know and loads of luck to you all.

Lesley XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - that's great info, Ive been thinking of DE after FET and maybe one more fresh cycle, so it's really useful to hear all about it. I think that DE might become quite popular at CRGW, lol


----------



## Dwrgi

Just evened out ur bubbles Mrs. T! 

Thank you EVERYBODY for ur support!  You are ALL wonderful!

Les-thats really useful info.  Thanks so much!  Good luck with your scan!

Love to you all, A xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - Phew, thanks! Are you staying home tomorrow now?

Les - meant to say good luck with your scan. What time are you in? I'm there tomorrow afternoon

WBW - hope it went well today

Betty - do you have scan tomorrow too? If so, good luck


----------



## les0090

Mrs T I'm in at 8.45am. Thought I would get it out of the way early! XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sounds like a good idea, good luck. Hope you are all good to go and you will have your ET date


----------



## les0090

Thank you. The same for you too! XX


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs T - I'm in at 12.30pm so probably before you?  Good luck for tomorrow.

Les - good luck to you too as well, I think getting in early is a good idea, no doubt I will be awake at 6am and then the wait will feel like forever!


----------



## les0090

Good luck Bettyboo. XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - good luck Hun, hope it goes well


----------



## Siany

Dwrgi and Sarah, I am so sorry that you have not had your bfp's this time.  Take care of yourselves and come back fighting!

Ravan - great that you've had your   and a date for ET.

Good luck to all the lovely ladies having scans tomorrow.  Betty we will be waiting for your news. x

Devonmaid - good luck for ET tomorrow. Lots of PMA xxx

Les, thanks for the DE info.  It is also something that I have thought about as my eggs are not playing the game at the moment.  

Kara - glad Tyler is getting stronger by the day.

Redkay - so glad your scan went well.  We will miss you on the thread, although I'll also be stalking you and the other thread.

JK - a lovely day for a walk on the beach.  

Molly - I hope you have had lots of follie growth.  Where in Swansea do you go for acupuncture?


----------



## Redkay75

Can't keep away,

Dwrgi and Sarah - I'm so very sorry it's a hateful place to be! 

Just a quicky to let you know the Spanish DE route. I had all my initial blood tests (HIV, blood group, toxoplasmosis, HepB and C etc.) at CRGW and they then sent a referal to IVI, they then contacted me within the week and I could book an initial appointment within 2 weeks if I wanted. 
We then flew out and filled in all the forms had the usual dildo cam and chat with a consultant and filled in a form stating my and Dh's hair colour, eye colour, height, weight and skin tone and then told they would attempt to match us as close as possible (although red hair and green eyes was not much chance! ). Andy had his Sperm tested for freezing but they didn't survive which meant we had to be in Spain before fertilisation for his 'job'.
We bought the drugs needed from them to bring home at 500 Euros, could have then started on our next cycle but Christmas and New Year in the way! 
On day 8 of next cycle I went to CRGW who did a scan for endometrium thickness and they emailed the result to IVI. On day 15 we flew over, on day 16 Andy did his job and we had a day 3 transfer on day 20 and flew home 48 hours later. Ordinarily, you could fly in the day before and out the day after ET.

It cost us 8,545 euros = £7161 with £420 for drugs.

Pros are it's entirely confidential, I may not even find out the hair and eye colour just age and blood group. we got a 2nd honeymoon in spain on the initial visit when we stayed in Barcelona. At the time CRGW had no imported eggs and I'm not sure whether they have sorted this out yet. 60-75% success rate!
Negs are you have to fly out there and deal with the language difference (althought they all are fluent in the clinic) there is no personal touch like CRGW however, with all prior and post appt. at CRGW that makes up for it.

Anyone wants to know more feel free to PM me!

K x


----------



## BexyPob

Betty, les and mrs t good luck in the clinic tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how you all get on xxx

Les thanks for the info, that's my mind made up I think! I wanted blue eyes and fair skin donor if poss and sounds as though these imported eggs may be able to offer that 

Siany how you coping? Xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks for that too red, brilliant...think crgw could become donor capital at this rate  love the idea of a second honeymoon but doubt Valencia will be able to do the blonde/ blue eyes either xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

K - that's great info too

Bexy - praying you won't need any DE honey, pma this is the cycle that's gonna get you your baby x


----------



## BexyPob

It's all a strategy Mrs T, if I'm concentrating hard on the cycle after his one by researching donors then my body will not be concentrating on rejecting my embies this cycle...its double bluff, just hope my body doesn't realise my game plan lol! Oops think I may be going slightly mad xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ha ha, I like your thinking. I don't think you are going slightly mad hun, totally understand and I'm sorry to break it to you that you've been slightly mad for a while!


----------



## BexyPob

You know me so well    . I am bananas! Night, night xx


----------



## Siany

Bexy - I'm ok, thanks for asking.  Looking forward to the end of term tomorrow and two weeks off.  How are you doing with the testogel?  I got a bit spotty and hair was greasier when I was on it.  

Thanks for the info K x


----------



## les0090

Just a quickie about the de. When I last saw Amanda she told me they were getting more eggs in as they were so pleased with the ones they have had so far. 100% success rate! Let's hope it lasts for us!!! Xx


----------



## Ravan

Loopy..................iui  2nd scan 2nd April
Les.....................ivf    E/T 9th April
Ravan.................fet  E/T 5th April
Mrs T..................fet    E/T 7th April 
Mollylew..............isci  E/C 3rd April
Danni.................icsi  E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi  E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi  April
Kw33newbie......icsi  April
Hjones...............icsi  April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Dizzy..................fet  waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Penelope...........icsi  May
Silver..................ivf    May
JK.......................isci  May/June
Adele.................fet    June/July 
Pollita.................iui    Sept
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

                                  
                                


Mrs cookiemoo OTD 31st March
Helen        OTD  1st April
Sqwelsh    OTD  2nd April
SoneaSze OTD    6th April    
Devonmaid OTD        April


----------



## Ravan

Devon good luck today.Im sure it will go very well









Betty good luck with your scan,let us know how it went









Sarah and dwrgi sending out big














want you back on the list asap 

Good luck tomorrow cookie.

2wwers not long now,stay strong 

Anyone heard from WBW?

Morning all


----------



## jk1

Hi Ravan - yes I've heard from WBW - she is doing just fine and said she is just tired at the moment xxx


----------



## les0090

Well lining is 7.2 cm so back in Wednesday for another scan. Et should be week beginnung 9th April. More waiting!!!! Xxx


----------



## jk1

Les - i'm sure it will be fine by Wednesday huni - thats a whole 5 days away yet - 9th of April is my nan's birthday so i'm sure that is a good sign!! xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Gosh, I am so touched by you all-what a wonderful, lovely, fabulous, caring, kind, AMAZING bunch of women (and man!).  You have really helped me through a manure time (** reference there!).  

Good luck today with scans, Les, Mrs T and Betty B!  Hope you get the news that you want! xx

(Les-just read your post as we were typing at the same time.  Lots of blood enriching foods for you-dark leafy greens, aubergines, coriander, etc.  Perhaps acupuncture (sorry Mrs T, couldn't resist).  Not far off though, which is good!  Good luck!  xxx).  

Helen, Sqwelch, Sonea-hope you're okay and NOT on permanent pant patrol (Swelchy!!!)!!!!  Not long to go now!  No pressure but we need some good news on here!!!    

Les and Red-thank you sooooooo very much for your information about DE.  It is completely fascinating and something to seriously consider.  And what an amazing statistic for CRGW to have 100% success rate.  I reckon even the eggs want to catch that LL's eye!  

Raver-not long now before the LOUD heavy music can be played, in the name of implantation!  Go girl!  Let  this be the one!!! xxx

Loopy-how are you?  Hope the stimming is going well. xx

Sarah-how are you feeling today hun?  Big   and take as much time as you need!  And remember that lost dog story!  Scream and shout for Rover in the park, if it will help you.  (Or choose a really daft name like 'Frisky'!).  Please pm me if you need a shoulder to cry on, or vent.  Thinking of you, Axxx

Lills-how are you hun?  When do you hope to start treatment again?  xx

**-not long to go now for you and Mrs **!  You so deserve to have your man cub!  I don't want to offend Les, but Garry has a magnificent snout.  Thank you for your kind words! xxx

Devon-how are you getting on today hun?  It's probably too late but Jackie will charge you £45 per session, so you'll pay her £90 all told.  Al made me laugh after we had our ET.  As we were leaving, Jackie was rushing down the CRGW stairs, with two BULGING bags, and he said it looked as if they were packed with wads of cash, and she was doing a runner!  Suppose she is robbing us blind!  But we will do everything we can to get what we want!  WILL that one little embryo to develop-who's to say it can't be The One?!  So, PMA please!  Big   xxx

Siany, thanks hun!  You deserve your Easter break. We don't finish till next Thurs, which is a complete a%se bandit, as I could do with not going in next week.  Hope you've put your orders in for lots of Easter eggs!  xxxx

Bexy-love your avatar!  Always meant to say, Axxxx

Jo-lovely day to be out today!  Hope you're okay, Axxxx

I am feeling amazingly sanguine about it all-don't quite understand why, but I think it's the relief of knowing one way or the other.  I realise that is what I DETEST about IVF, or any assisted conception, the waiting and not knowing.  I feared it was all over last Friday and had zilcho symptoms.  I could have run a marathon (apart from the fact that I can't run ten paces) as I felt nothing.  I had a complete meltdown, and that is, I suppose, when I started to grieve it's over.  My poor Al kept hoping and was hit hard yesterday, and it breaks my heart to see him like that.  So, we went to Porthcawl and had a double cone ice cream from the booth, that he loves.  I'm sure it was a willing substitute (not) but it's just being kind to each other, I suppose.  (I didn't offer him a BJ, though, if anybody's interested   !  Learnt my lesson on that score....).

I have TERRIBLE period pain, and had no sleep last night.  Was thinking of what to do next.  One thing is for sure: for now, I do not want to PICK any conception book up, or get my calendar out, or do anything remotely TTC.  I am just physically and emotionally exhausted.  I'm sure this is normal!  My lovely Dept Head excused me from Parents Evening last night and I have phoned in sick today.  Got to go in next week cos of piggin' GCSE classes, but only 4 days so it will be good to get back to normal.  

I am VERY interested in DE scenario, but can't face the prospect of another treatment just yet.  It is clear that these old eggs just don't want to play ball. 

Anyway, sorry for hugely selfish me post.  

Just wanted to say huge thank you to you all, and I hope you all have a brilliant weekend!  You are the best!  
            
P.S. I really hope I haven't forgotten anybody, if so,


----------



## jk1

Amanda - i don't blame you - we are taking a bit of a break at the moment too and trying to remember who WE are and not have our lives ruled by infertility (although to be honest they are really - always saving for tx, always thinking of the next cycle, always planning for the one after that!!).......its hard but i think a break does you good sometimes xxxx

what are you planning to do today huni? are you going to go out? xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Jo, you are sooooooooooooooooooooo right.  Just need to regroup, I think!    

Al is giving himself an INSET ( ) so will be home at lunchtime.  May just potter about, it's so lovely out, isn't it?  It is amazing how little you can do with your time if you put your mind to it!  So many jobs to do, but I just cannot be bothered!!!  

Hope you're okay?  I think about you often!


----------



## farm boy

hi all.
you are all free to hate me but i'm glad the clouds are back.
-les, hope it went well today and thanks for your pic of arthur. not as cute you say, he looks just grand to me.
-soneasze, i've been meaning to ask for ages, what is all the orange stuff about, orange nighties and the like, is it
something we **'s need to get involved in? hope you are doing well.
hope sara and dwrgi are okay today.
we used to know a chap called ray mears. you may (or not) have seen him on the tv, havn't seen him for a few years though
now, we havn't been down south for an age. a really great guy. lived a really interesting life, been all all over the world.
anyhow, he was telling us a story about a friend of his who while sea kayaking miles from land got into very serious trouble
when a storm blew up. the waves got bigger and bigger until he was totally unable to see land or even see when the next wave 
was comming. knowing how far he had still to travel and now exhausted from the exertion it was obviously  going to be
an impossible task making it back to land, the size of the task ahead of him being so overwhelming i guess it would be easier
to jack it all in and give up. apparently though he figured out his own and only way to get through it and survive it.
what he did was concentrate on getting through the next wave only. and then getting through the next one and the next until 
eventually he made it all the way back.
in our house the phrase "one wave at a time" is often heard when one of us feels overwhelmed by a task ahead that seems 
just too big to conquer.
i know it reads like a parable but i guess they all start somewhere.
one wave at a time can be one day at a time.
take care all.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

You are a complete star **, and I     to you for your inspirational story.  I also like what I was told yesterday=to see the view, you have to climb the mountain!  (Plenty of those in Wales).  

Thank you, Axx


----------



## farm boy

dwergs dont be too nice or i will get swell headed.    ooop too late  

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Silly billy!


----------



## jk1

** - wow you know Ray Mears!! I have many a time sat and watched his programs with Kev!! hahaha - love the sentiment though - one wave at a time - everyone keeps telling me one day at a time - each day seems an age at the moment though!!


----------



## Dwrgi

I've decided to go and do something really naughty today as a F U to the world!  I'm going to park in a 'Family Parking' space in the supermarket (sorry if that offends you, if you have kids already!).


----------



## Ravan

go for it dwrgi,break a rule or 2


----------



## sqwelch125

Lol Dwrgi... U go girl .. thought about doing that myself the other day!  

What a glorious sunny day!

How are the 2ww'ers ? I'm still waiting and frequent knicker checking..  

Hello to all.

Mrs cookie... U r next, how r u getting on?

S x


----------



## farm boy

jk- sorry for the name dropping but it just seemed like an apropriate story.
ray mears, good guy.
i warned you all a few weeks back that i'm full of this rubbish, 
i wonder if thats why i'm always able to get a  table to my self when i go to the local?
i hope you are getting some of your life back again.

**..


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Just a quick post to send huge to my fellow 2wwrs. It's been pants!!
Looking like I'm out as been spotting for a couple of days. You'd think we'd get used to the disappointment but it still cuts deep.

Sorry for the lack of personals.
Good luck ladies and **! Xxx


----------



## farm boy

mrs cookiemoo hoping it's not bad news yet. keep strong.

**..


----------



## Dwrgi

Yes Mrs CM-not out till the fat lady sings!  Try not to worry.  FX,
Amanda
xxxxx


----------



## jk1

Mrs Cookiemoo - hope its not what you think it is and praying for some good news for you xxx


----------



## sqwelch125

Mrs cookie, fx still for u... U r right, this is pants! 

Hope u get a positive tomorrow, will be thinking of u xx


----------



## Ravan

Cookie   for  you.  Hope the spotting stops for you.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs Cookiemoo sending you lots of     I really hope the witch stays away hun   x


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate your kind thoughts, I count myself so lucky to have you all to share this with. You're an amazing bunch of people who deserve all you hope for. Lots of love Cookie! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies and ** of course. Still out and about so will read back when I get home. Scan went fine, nice triple lining 10.8mm, yay! So had my intralipids and am awaiting a call off Amanda later to tell me when ET is. So excited I could burst! So glad to have reached this point


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Yay mrs t!! Fx for you. Xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Brilliant Mrs T, you're getting a step closer every day!  Fantastic-and a TRIPLE lining too!!!  Whooop whooo!!  So excited for you!


----------



## BettyBoo1

Mrs Cookie - fx for you, hope you get better news.

Mrs T - great news, the "triple A" lining, next stop ET

AFM - not so good, 2 beanies had grown but unfortunately no heartbeats this week so coming off meds.  DH was off to Sheffield at 3pm today, but he pulled out so just supporting each other at the moment.  Just thinking of the one wave at a time to try and get through this   But we were lucky to have 4 frosties so hopefully that will be the way forward once we feel ready.


----------



## Ravan

Betty so so sorry,there are no words for what I want to say,so sad.Sending out hugs and love to both you and your husband,take good care of each other


----------



## SoneaSze

"One wave at a time" Farmboy, that's pretty good advice and an excellent way to look at it. You and DW have so much love and wisdom to give, you will make fab parents. As for the orange thing, i think it came from ff forums that embryos prefer orange lighting and that's why all the lab lights are orange and i think in chakra orange is also the colour of fertility. We now have an on going thing where we try to wear something orange when we go for egg collection. When do you get your go ahead for ET?

Mrs T, it's all go for your FET! Ovulate on demand!

Mrs Cookiemoo, don't loose hope just yet. Could it be an implantation bleed, or twins, like Redkay! Hugs to you. 

Betty boo, i am so incredibley sorry to hear about your scan. What terrible news. My heart goes out to you and your poor dh. It seems so unfair after going through the entire treatment and the wait. I hope you can regroup and focus on your frosies. 

Dwgri, you rebel, rebel, rebel! 

Sarah, hope your ok.


----------



## jk1

Bettyboo - I'm so so sorry huni - I am so sad for you xxxx


----------



## les0090

Betty.- really sorry to hear your news. Thinking if you. Xx

Cookiemoo - hope all turns out ok. Xx

Mrs T - well done on your triple lining. Xx

** - only today me and dhfm (that's farm man as he's a bit older than a boy!) were talking about stepping stones over rapids and taking one step at a time to get across. All very apt. Xx

Hi everyone else. V diff to type on phone! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Betty - I am so very sorry to hear your news. There are no words, hope you and DH can take some comfort from each other at this awful time. Know that we are here to try and support you through this as best we can. Massive hugs to you and DH


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Sorry very sorry to hear your news Betty. My thoughts are with you and your dh. Xxxx


----------



## farm boy

hi betty boo, very sorry for you and yours. the let down is too bad.
i think cuddling is probably the best thing to do in such circumstance.
take care of yourselves,

**..


----------



## Devonmaid

Betty - i am so sorry, no words can describe my sadness for you just want to give you massive hugs      

** - ray mears my hubby too wud be v.impressed. these waves they seem to be crashing down on us at present. I am hoping for calmer waters soon    

Mrs T - fab fab news on lining, way to go! 

Thanks les and Red for info on DE - really is very interesting to ponder and consider. Asked amanda today for info but she wouldnt give me it till after i test, the meany. she was fab today, well the whole team were really felt well looked after. Jackie was lovely, really knows her stuff - £90 ok, is bit much but well worth having there at clinic and not having to rush around to/from other locations. Was at clinic for like 5 hours though which was relaxing but meant hit nasty traffic on way back to Devon. Nevermind home now and one 2 cell embie on board so lets wait and see on the 14th april. Going to try not to poas before then    

Sorry for lack of personals but hugs to everyone else
D xx


----------



## helen_26

Betty - so sorry hun. Hugs to you both x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Betty I'm so very sorry to hear ur news hun   my heart goes out to u and ur hubby x


----------



## kara76

Dv well done your pupo

Mrs t bone woo hoo great news

** I like your saying and makes sense, I think taking things one step at a time is wise but often so hard for us planners lol 

Betty dear betty. Words escape me yet I know what pain your going through and if u can stick together and support eachother its such a help

Dw did u park in a parent space? I always use to, yep naughtie I know but it wasn't my fault as I was trying everything possible to have a baby


----------



## pheobs1

Betty, so very sorry to here your sad news. It's just so heartbreaking. Hope you and DH take care of each other x

Cookie, really hope it's not what you think and that it will turn around.

Mrs T wishing you a bucket full of luck for your FET, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sounds like your off to a great start xxx


----------



## Siany

Betty, I am so sorry to hear your devastating news.  Sending you both big hugs.  

Cookie, hope this is just spotting for you and not AF. FX for a BFP.

Go Mrs T!  Great news on your triple lining! 

Dwrgi - I am glad that your Deputy sounds understanding and that you were let off Parents' Evening last night.  Such a shame that you don't finish until Thursday. x


----------



## farm boy

hi all ff's.
after a day of mixed news again on the thread i am going to break with (my) tradition and actually mention something
pertaining to our fertility treatment.
it's not much but at least it is some news.
tomorrow mrs.** starts her "supercar" (thanks loopy) injections. i think this this is down regging, to thin the womb lining.
actually we're both not sure please feel free to put us right on this matter.
today she has taken her last microgynon pill so in theory will have a period next weekish. after that we need to be carefull
not to get pregnant though not much chance i wouldn't wonder. which actually means we need to 'get some' this weekend 
by doctors orders. hooray! for that.
normal service can now return:
we have a bull calf that we haven't yet named and mrs ** thought maybe 'my ladies' may like to give us some suggestions.
it would be it's permanent pedigree name,will be on all certificates and must start with the prefix letter J.
it can only be one word and i'm afraid there are no prizes.
all you will receive is the satisfaction of knowing that in a couple of years, somewhere out there humping it's way around
the fields of britain is a bull with your name on it.
feel free not to bother also.

thanks soneasze perhaps i need to go orange clothes shopping with mrs **, oh please no not that.
les, i'm not exactly a boy myself, all relative to your dob i guess. mrs ** says "farm man sounds cool" lucky you.
devon and others who were asking about de.i will post tomorrow. need time to think it out.
kara, i'm sorry  but i always seem to leave you off my posts (not that you're worried i doubt) but i should have better manners. hello.

try to enjoy your weekend and good luck to all,

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - hope you aren't too frustrated by the extra wait, the weekends always go really fast so Weds will be here really soon

Dwrgi - it's ok to deal with the pain by having a break from all things ttc. I'm the opposite, I try and book a follow up and plan the next cycle the day I have bad news, because it helps me to have the next stage to focus on. Everyone is different and you have to do what's right for you both. I totally get what you mean about knowing one way or another though. For me one of the hardest parts of the 2ww is DH symptom spotting and I'm always scared to get his hopes up or let it down. Infertility sucks. Hope you enjoyed being a rebel!

Sarah - thinking of you and DH too

** - great story, one wave at a time is a great mantra. I will try and remember that in tough times but to be honest one more wave often feels like one too many if you know what I mean. As for mrs **, starting downregging is a step towards the outcome so something to be celebrated. I think it's to switch off the ovaries and override the natural cycle rather than effect the lining. Have fun 'getting some' this weekend! I'm gonna have to have a think about a name for your bull calf

Mrscookiemoo - hope you get good news in the morning and that the spotting doesn't mean anything

Devonmaid - congrats on being pupo. It seemed really busy at the clinic today. We were waiting over an hr to start intralipids but hopefully all in a good cause. Hope you get spoiled now and enjoy before the madness sets in

Phoebs - thanks Hun

Ravan - sorry to disappoint today lol, it would have been amazing to share the ET day but we won't be far apart

Bexy - thanks for your messages today, I think you may be very nearly almost as excited as me about my ET, lol

Kara - sorry to hear you have been poorly today. The past days have caught up with you I expect, take care of yourself Hun. And despite feeling poorly you still found time and energy to think of me today, bless you 

Hi everyone else. It's so hard when there is mixed news on the Board but we can be here for each other through the bad times and through the good times.

Afm, Amanda called this evening to confirm ET is next Saturday. Had my intralipids this afternoon ready and managed a chat with LL too so I feel like a lucky girl today, lol. Trying to feel grateful for this chance and for my lovely DH and such great support from special FF's. Night all x


----------



## SoneaSze

Farmboy, what about Freya, Norse god of farming, weather and fertility? Does have to start wth a j? What about Juno,  Roman god of marriage and childbirth? Also a great film. 

Kara, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ravan

Devon, hope today went well...and congratulations on being pupo!

Mrs T ,Whats a day or 2  

** ,love that 'one wave at a time' Im no good at names but like Joshua Jasper Jacob Jackson Jessie Joel. Sound like bully names to me     My hubby said Jim


----------



## Dwrgi

Just evened your bubbles out for you again, Mrs T!  I am getting obsessed, on your behalf!!!  Brilliant news re. ET-and this will be THE one!!!  PMA hun, all the way!!!   

**-so glad that Mrs ** can start down regging!  One step closer to your dreams!  Way to go!!  Jasper came to mind, when I read your post, don't know why, but feel free to choose another name.  Or James, Jamie or Jimmy, but the last two don't sound too cool for his certificates.  And he is sure to be a cool dude.  I bet he's gorgeous.  (Or Joel, as in Willy Joel, as that's what he'll be wanted for!!!!               ).  God, I am seriously not funny!  Good luck.  Hope you've had some chips and beer tonight!

Betty-I am so very sorry hun, for your awful news.  I can only imagine how you must be feeling and I just wanted you to know that we are here for you whenever you need us.  I think lots of cuddles and TLC are THE order of the day, and you must just allow yourself to grieve.  I wish I could do something that will help, so completely unfair.  Big, HUGE  

Cookie-is it tomorrow you test?  Good luck to you hun,      for a BFP.  Axxxx

Goodnight all!!  Sleep tight!


----------



## Ravan

**....or Jack (as in Daniels  )


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi think we have the same taste in names lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jack is a good strong name, was my Bampa's nickname


----------



## Siany

Mrs  T -  so glad you have got a date for ET.  I think team Mrs T should set up a vigil in the waiting room on Saturday in all our orange glory!!  

I have also found myself 'evening out' people's bubbles.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - thanks, wow that would be quite a sight! The clinic wouldn't know what had hit them. My DH asked Amanda if we could have a plaque today in honour of being their longest standing patients, lol

Glad I've taught you girls well, I'm always on the look out to even out everyone's bubbles, can't risk odd amounts for anyone


----------



## Dwrgi

Raver-I know, we both said Jasper and Joel!!  How bizarre is that!  xx


----------



## mollylew

Hi Everyone,

Betty- I am so sorry. Thinking of you. x 

Sarah and Dwrgi - how are you doing?x X

Cookie - Fx for you for tomorrow x 

Mrs T - Fantastic news!! x 

Devon - Congratulations on being PUPO X

2ww ladies - Not too long to go!!!

Les and Red - Thankyou for the information about DE. It is very interesting to hear your thought processes and how you weighed everything up. Its a definite consideration for us now. x

Siany - Thankyou for your good wishes. Scan was better today. Few more follicles. EC now on 3rd April and a triple lining which I understand is good... I am convinced it is down to the acupuncture and chinese herbs I was given as I have not had it on previous cycles. You asked which acupuncturist I use, I have been seeing DR Limin Zhu at the clinic of Chinese Medicine in Walters Road, Swansea.
She is absolutely wonderful. So intelligent, caring, kind and positive. She has helped me with other problems too. My dp's sperm count and motility has improved drastically since he has been going to see her. I feel better and more relaxed by just having treatment with her. She is very accommodating. I rang Tuesday after my disappointing scan and she worked late to ensure I could see her. I can't say enough good things about her. (I am as bad as you now Dwrgi!!!).

Wishing everyone a good weekend.
x x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Mollylew - that's great news, EC will be here before you know it


----------



## Siany

Mollylew - so glad you had a better scan today with more follies and a triple lining.  Thanks for the info re. acupuncture.  I have found it to be quite a chore to travel to the clinic for acu and Swansea is so much closer.

Mrs T - we will all be there for the unvailing of the plaque.  I am thinking orange jumpsuits as a dress code.


----------



## mollylew

Mrs T - IF I have any eggs and  IF they fertilise I guess I will have ET on Thursday. I think that means we will be on the 2WW together. x

Siany - I would truly recommend her to anyone for anything!! She can tell if something is wrong by looking at your nails and tongue and just examining you. I find it fascinating. x x


----------



## jk1

** & Mrs ** - I like Jasper too and Kev said Julius (as in Julius Ceasar)?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?! xx


----------



## BexyPob

Betty, as the others have said there are no words I am so very sorry,   xxxxxx

Molly fantastic news you are doing brilliantly and ec will be here before you know it xxxxx

Devon yeay on bing pupo, that's a fab, strong embie you've got there xxxxx

Mrs t excited dancing around the room for you, turn that waiting room orange next sat...whoo hoo  xxxxxx

** my vote is with Sonea's Juno, not v masculine I know but I love the fertility overtones, any chance of seeing a pic of our lovely ff calf? Well done on you and mrs **'s milestone...brill news and means it won't be long now xxxxxx

Cookie huge good luck for tomorrow xxxxx

Kara hope you and Tyler are doing much better   xxxxx

Dwrgi   xxxxx

Siany keep evening out...I hate odd numbers xxxx

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned by name as always I'm thinking of you all...yes I too have greasy hair and am thinking of parking in a family space at he supermarket...think we should all be rebels and have a go! Xxxx


----------



## Siany

Mollylew - I have just looked at the website and read the feedback which is very encouraging.  How much does a session cost and how often did you go?

Hiya Jo.  Jasper came to mind too x

Just evened out Molly bubbles (Jo - yours doesn't seem to go going up).  This is becoming a bit of an obsession!  I read a couple of 40's threads too and even their bubbles too!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - mmm, orange jumpsuits not so sure

Molly - lets hope so, we all worry about getting that far. I'm hoping my frosties survive the thaw

Bexy - dancing for me again. You are nuts

** - Hows about Jethro Bull (like Jethro Tull)? Just came to me as I'm trying to get to sleep and all I can think about is naming your calf!


----------



## mollylew

Siany - It is £40 a session and I have been going every 2 weeks for the last 10 weeks. x

Mrs T - fingers crossed x


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been around but I wanted to pop in and say hi. Sorry I can't hope to catch up now.

jk:  sorry to hear about your miscaridge

Betty boo:  sorry to hear your news

Dwrig: Sorry your treatment didn't work. feel free to park in the parents but not the disabled spaces!

Farmboy: glad your getting started

Everyone else I hope your all doing well.

I know we've talked about accpunture a lot on this thread. I can recomend http://www.nhfc.co.uk/ the body clinci to anyone in Cardiff. They are very good, know a lot about IVF and have several people so thye don't cancel if someone's sick (normally you see the same person). The 're not too expensive and don't talk you into more sessions than you need.

AFM: AFM: I'm OK, been keeping busy working, going away weekends etc.

I had my follow up appoinmnet on tue and they suggested a few things to try next time, ICSI, progestrone injections, estradol.

My next planning appoinmnet is May 2nd. Luckily I'm doing something every weekned in April so the time should go fast.

I'm finding it hard to get back on the healhty eating wagon. especailly after my house mate brought me vegan cookies invade your cookies jar for my birthday.

I prob won't have much time to post but I'll stalk when i can. Good luck all!


----------



## michelle.v

Hi all,
I always post late, its the only time I get on the laptop   .
Betty      so sorry hun, much harder that a BFN to cope with as you get all your hopes up     Fab news that you have 4 frosties, its not the end its just a bump in the long and windy road     
JK, hope you are getting stronger every day hun   
Dwrgi and Sarah     , nightemare, really feel for you both.  Its awful, I recommend stuffing your faces with loads of yummie scrummies and have plenty of hugsxxxx
Mrs T, you must be getting really excited - not long now!!  You waited long enough keeping everything crossed for you!
Silverbird, nice to see you back, this month will go really quick with the bank hols   
Siany and Molly, I had accu in Neath, chinese doc, she was brilliant but didnt speak english, going to see if she is still there, I paid 17.50 as I bought a block of treatments in the January Sale, so full price was £35 a go.  If shes not there I will prob go with the lady in Walters Road, a girl in work used her when she had IUI and said she was fab.  The cost is always an issue coz this whole malarky is sooo expensive, but DH said if your pushing the boat out may as well push it a little further   
Farmboy glad your getting moving, wont be long now and you will both be PUPO!!  I was thinking of Jambo but dont know if it would look good on a certificate    lol.
My Af arrived today, 4 days late, why oh why is it always late when you need it and always blooming early when you dont?? I start the pill tomoz and D/R on the 21st, its all seeming a little overwhelming already!  I feel under huge pressure in case it dosn't work as its all on me really   .  
Hope the weather keeps up for the weekend - Im off to the caravan, no signal, no internet - isolated and bliss.
TTFN Michellexx


----------



## Mrscookiemoo

Well as expected it was BFN. Can you put me on list for iui in May? Thx. Xxx


----------



## Ravan

Loopy..................iui 2nd scan 2nd April
Les.....................ivf E/T 9th April
Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T..................fet E/T 7th April 
Mollylew..............isci E/C 3rd April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Helen OTD 1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April


----------



## Ravan

So sorry Cookie   good to see you straight back on the list though   

Helen your next! No pressure but we really are in need of some good news


----------



## helen_26

So sorry cookie. Hugs to you both x


----------



## jk1

Mrs cookiemoo - really sorry to hear that it was a BFN - sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## les0090

Sorry for your news cookie. Xx


----------



## farm boy

morning all.
thanks  for your exellent suggestions for a name for the bull calf.
yes it does have to start with a j as this is our current letter prefix, it keeps the animals in date order.
you have done well so far, in fact you have picked some that we have already used.
to make it easier here is what we have already used so you know what not to choose.

jonah, jewel, juniper, jacamo, jade, jupiter, julius, juno and jubilee.

our favouites so far are jim, jambo and (willy) joel, but jethro bull is a clear leader at the moment.
we quite like things of the natural world if they sound right, trees, flowers, stars and the like but all things are considered
bexypob- we will take and post a pic.
thanks jo for julius, juno has already gone for a heifer, 
mrs t-sorry if it kept you awake i should have waited and posted it this morning, didn't know you'd take it so serious.
and yes we agree juno is a great film.
thanks silver have not seen you here for quite a while hope you are doing well.
michellev -i had not thought about it that way, it will be quite nice being an honorary pupo, does that mean i'm allowed 
to go a bit mad too?
sorry for the rubbish news mrs cookiemoo.
it was chips and beer last night good-o.
keep up the good work.

**..


----------



## BexyPob

Cookie big hugs to you, very pleased to see you back on for May xxx

** loving jethro bull, my next favourite seeing as Juno has already gone  xxx

Helen good luck for tomorrow xxx

Have a lovely Sat all xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrscookiemoo do very sorry Hun   x


----------



## Devonmaid

Raver OTD is 14th for list. 
Thanks hun
Dx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Mrscookiemoo - so sorry to hear your news this morning. Its great that you are straight back on the list, that's the way

** - I can't credit your bull calf with keeping me awake lol, I'm afraid the steroids have well and truly kicked in so having very disturbed sleep at the mo. Although I am very competitive so knowing my name is your fave put a smile on my face!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - oops, meant to say Happy Birthday huni, hope you have a fab day xxx


----------



## Siany

Cookie, so sorry it was a bfn. Sending you hugs. X


----------



## WelshbirdWales

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while been to afraid to say anything as I didn't want to jinx anything. There is loads of newbies on here now, can't believe how many of us are actually going through this. But I think crgw is definitely the place to be!!!!

Ravan, dwrgi, Betty, mrs t, silver bird, jk1 - thinking of you all, hope you are ok xx

Afm - I had my first scan on 22/3 saw a good heartbeat which I could not believe, had another scan yesterday at epu Bridgend due to alot of pain I'd been having, everything fine heartbeat still there, still can't believe it 8wks today 

Anyway just wanted to say good luck to you all, it will happen soon    stay positive xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Raver, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Raver, happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!  Hip hip and oggy oggy!!!  Hope you're having a fab day!!!!     

Well done, WBW, on the scan.  Bet you're chuffed to bits!  xx

Mrs CM-so very very sorry.  This is such a sh&t experience, yet I think you are right to get straight back on the old rollercoaster.  Let the next cycle be THE one!  xxx

**-I like Jethro too, for a bull.  It suits!!!  Jenson is a timely suggestion, which just came to mind.  Glad you had some beer and chips last night!  x

Mrs T-ET will be with you in no time!  Intralipids shut down the NK cells, don't they?  Is there an argument for all 'older' women to have intralipids with each cycle, as it doesn't do any harm, and is relatively cheap?  What do you think?  Picking your brains there and putting you on the spot!!!  

Sarah-how are you hun?  Thinking about you loads, Axxxx

Helen-HUGE good luck with testing tomorrow!  Will be thinking of you! xxx

I am feeling a bit more glum today and have THE worst migraine.  Went and filled up on depleted vits today, and winced as I went to pay.  It's all so expensive.  I think I am angling more towards a DE cycle now, as my amh is so low.  The chance of finding that mythical 'good' egg is fairly slim, I think!  We have our follow up appointmengt on April 19th and will ask Amanda about this then.  Am sure she won't recommend another natural cycle for us.  Boo hiss crappety crap.  But, I'm glad to have a plan formulating as I'm a girl that needs a plan!  

Love to you all, and hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - glad to see you are thinking of a way forward. I'm a girl who needs a plan too. I'm already working on plan B and plan C, just in case

When I had my follow up before the last cycle Amanda suggested that DE would give us the best chance of success but at the time I was not ready to give up on my own eggs and wanted to undergo some more tests so I went down the immune tests route. So yes the intralipids for me are to reduce nk cells as part of my immune protocol. I don't think its necessarily an age thing though. Amanda had suggested to me that because all the immune tests are so expensive using some immune treatment like steroids, intralipids etc is a good alternative to the full immune tests. But I wanted to know for sure and make sure I had left no stone unturned before giving up on my own eggs. And I ended up with my first bfp after 4 iuis and on my 4th ICSI. Now who knows whether it was the immune protocol that made the difference but it's given me the feeling that despite coming up to the big 4-0 I'm prepared to stick with my own eggs for at least one more cycle after FET. Everyone is different so only you know whether you are ready to move on to DE as an alternative. For me age and amh is against me in using my own eggs but I know I'm not under time pressure if I use DE if that makes sense. Wow, that was quite a lot of info, feel free to ask any questions or pm me too

WBW - glad everything is going well, wow 8 weeks already

Helen - loads of luck for testing tomorrow


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan wishing u a Happy Birthday   xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Poooo, stinker, I am sitting down-wind to Gwydion's BTM and he has let off the most magnificent trump known to dog and man....    TMI.  

Mrs T-thank you so much for your input, I think our brains work along similar lines!  I think it is ESSENTIAL to have explored all options in the TTC quest, and you will know that you have done everything that you could.  I have just found a IVF and low amh thread on FF and it is fascinating.  Many comments such as-people don't know they have low amh unless they have problems with conceiving and then it becomes an issue; that low amh doesn't mean that we aren't ovulating good eggs, it's just that it might take longer to get PG as there are fewer of them; immunes testing is a HUGE area with this, with women with amhs as low as 0.5 getting BFPs naturally, after taking clexane, prednisolone, thyroxin, etc.  It's really fascinating.  Many recommend Dr George at Zita West in London, but I know that you've consulted with Dr Gorky, so I'm sure they are prescribing from the same page.  

The thing which really puts me off at the moment is the IVF rollercoaster, as it is HORRENDOUS.  The lack of sleep and constant worry.  I defo think I need a little bit of a break from it, but I know I haven't got a lot of time to waste either.  Flippety flip, I say.

Anyway, thanks for your input.  I KNOW we will get there in the end!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Exactly Dwrgi, gotta be sure that there are no regrets. I was recommended Dr Gorgy by a few FFs and alo got loads of info from the immunes thread. I had all my tests done in CRGW and took my results to Dr Gorgy, but he also does consults by phone too. Was rather expensive though. For me I cope much better when I have a plan and know I'm trying something different to change the outcome. If I could I would cycle every month rather than wait in between but I know others need time out and time away from all things fertility


----------



## lillsbills

A rather late post ladies, so sorry, have been working really lousy shifts this week so slow catching up. 
Dwrgi - sorry.. so very very sorry, nothing that can be said will make it any easier, all I can say is what I always say, hang onto hubby as its you two that will get each other through this.  I know its so hard for everyone, but with our age and amh it feels like we are in a race before it gets to late to get our dreams I think that;s why we have decided to go DE.  If I had all the time and money in the world I would continue trying with my own eggs, but we don't have that luxury and I can't keep going on like this, so DE it is.  I emailed Amanda and will be making an app to go see her to discuss DE.  Will pm you re this.
Sarah, huge hugs.. so very sorry... you know we are here for you when your ready.
MissCM - you too.. huggeeee hugs... so very sorry.  
Betty -    I am so very very sorry, its soo cruel, happiness snatched away so abruptly.
Mrs T... whooo hooo.. you go girl, soon be here before you know it.
Raver -     things work out this time.
Everyone - sorry not many personals just wanted a quick catch up will be around a bit more next week as year end at work has finished so not under soo much pressure (who would have thought that the Police have year end figures to get together!! )
Raven - will pm you re job stuff, amongst other bits and bobs.. also HAPPYYY BIRTHDAYYYYY..XXX
Jo - Hope your ok chicky dee x

** - OOo oooo soooo excited, names for your bull, ermmm.... In work today I had a nose for names beginning with J that are for virility and strength etc.. (I was busy honest, but we all deserve a little break  ) so here is my list... all pinched from the internet I must admit.
Jabbar - powerful in arabic
Jalal - Greatness
Jarl - Scandanavian for Chief, nobleman
Jasper - Persian for Treasurer (as his seed is a treasure indeed lol)
and finally Jurgen - German for George, just liked that one...  

On a more serious note, great news that things are moving for you and Mrs **, exciting times ahead... and by the way you don't have to have 'a bit of the other' you can always manually 'clean yourself out' hahaha..xx


----------



## jk1

Helen - good luck for testing x x x

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and yes - that really is the time, can't sleep grrrrrrrrr!!

Jo xxx


----------



## helen_26

Good morning ladies and Farmboy, 

Thankyou all for your good luck wishes.

Well I tested this morning (to be honest I tested Weds, Thurs and Fri and had a day off yesterday) and it's a   
Still can't quite believe it, but we are over the moon.

Hope everyone is doing ok and Happy Birthday for yesterday Ravan, sorry i missed it. xx


----------



## lillsbills

Helen - fan flippin tastic news, well done


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - congrats on your bfp, it's great to wake to good news this morning. Had a feeling you might have been keeping a secret. Hope you and DH enjoy every minute


----------



## les0090

Congratulations Helen. That's wonderful news! Xxx


----------



## jk1

Helen - oh my oh my oh my!! I'm so excited for you, yay yay yay! X x x


----------



## Dwrgi

Helen, I just knew it!  Wonderful news, so very pleased for you!


----------



## farm boy

bloomin fab helen and dh, 
lovely news for today
all our congrats 

the **'s..


----------



## SoneaSze

Helen, that is fab news! Congratulations!


----------



## Siany

Fantastic news Helen. Congratulations to you both. xx


----------



## Sarah411

Morning all,

Congrats Helen I bet your over the moon.

Amanda how are you today, hope your keeping well.

Hi, Jo how's things with you.

Ravan, Happy Birthday for yesterday hope you were spoilt rotten.

Woo hoo, Mrs T not long now it's all moving fir you now.

Afm, still a wreck tbh can't stop crying hate being in the house as it seems like a reminder for everything. On top of it all we had someone in the garden last night trying his luck to get in luckily I have a very small dog with the bark of a pit bull so that told them where to go. So didn't sleep the rest of the night  Thank you for 
all your kind words ladies and ** it means a lot to have you all.

Hello to **,WBW,Swelch,Siany,Les,Lillsbills

Have a hood day all.

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah, I have pm'd you.  Big


----------



## SoneaSze

Just to say, happy birthday for yesterday Raven!

Hugs to Sarah


----------



## Devonmaid

Fab news Helen congrats on BFP!! 
D x


----------



## BexyPob

Helen fantastic news, I had a good feeling for you -
congratulations!


----------



## Ravan

Loopy..................iui  2nd scan 2nd April
Les.....................ivf    E/T 9th April
Ravan.................fet  E/T 5th April
Mrs T..................fet    E/T 7th April 
Mollylew..............isci  E/C 3rd April
Danni.................icsi  E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi  E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi  E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi  April
Kw33newbie......icsi  April
Hjones...............icsi  April
Seren.................ivf    April/may
Dizzy..................fet  waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Penelope...........icsi  May
Silver..................ivf    May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui    May
JK.......................isci  May/June
Adele.................fet    June/July 
Pollita.................iui    Sept
Sugar.................ivf    Oct

                                  
                                


Helen            1st April
Sqwelsh    OTD  2nd April
SoneaSze OTD    6th April    
Devonmaid OTD  14th April


----------



## Ravan

many congratulations Helen Yay!!!!!
Sqwelsh your next 

Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Loopy..................iui 2nd scan 2nd April
Mollylew.............icsi E/C 3rd April
Les.....................ivf E/T 9th April 
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Helen







1st April
Sqwelsh OTD 2nd April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April


----------



## helen_26

Thank you everyone! Ravan it feels more real now its up on the list.

Sarah - it's such a horrid rollercoaster and the emotions we go through are exhausting. Take time out, scream, cry, do whatever you need to do.  Hugs hun. X

Squelch- good luck hun. How are you?


----------



## kara76

Helen congratulations

Sarah massive hugs


----------



## farm boy

hello our fertility friends.
i hope that the sun has been shining on you all today and that helens good news has helped put you in as good a mood
as it did us here at ** manor. i think whats good for one is good for us all here at the ff cyclers thread.
thankyou all for the names that you have been putting forward for the bull calf there have been some excellent ideas.
thanks lills for the name suggestions, it's good to see our taxes are being put to good use and that filth is still alive and
well in modern britain. it is true that women are far worse than men when it comes to being rude, we were in the local pub 
last night, they were all 3 sheets to the wind and celebrating an important local rugby win singing their hearts out but
i never heard language like i see on here on an almost daily basis. good on you lot!
bexy we have taken a couple of snaps of the calf today and will upload asap.
i'm afraid mrs thomas is still in the lead with jethro but it's a dog eat dog world out there and anything could happen.
it has suprised and delighted me that you have all accepted me so heartily on this forum and put up with my whittering on,
this is the first time i have ever had anything to do with internet folk and i must say that i really enjoy logging on 
and hearing about you and your lives. you are funny, kind, candid and patient a true credit to your gender.
- for those who have been asking about the donor egg ivf you have been well informed by both les with frozen eggs and 
by red with ivi valencia covering de abroad.
we went down a different route by choosing to join the egg share program. 
basically this means that we as recipients pay for ivf treatment for ourselves and for an unknown (to us) other to have ivf 
treatment, and in return we recieve half of the eggs collected from the donor.
there are some rules and regs which state things about the minimum amount of eggs to have been harvested to make it fair for 
all parties involved, who gets what and how things are divided between both donor and recipient. all very fairly worked out
as to ensure the best chance of a good outcome for all.
the donor could be someone who has fertility issues herself, obvoiously these issues must be only of a certain kind and 
within certain perameters. but also it maybe that the donor has no fertility problems at all. she maybe simply a single woman
or a woman in a same sex relationship possibly using donor sperm or maybe the issue is with her dh.
she needs to be under 36 years old and have passed various tests some for std's and the like, some for genetic disorders.
if the donor and recipiant both pass the tests then the clinic will do their best to match them together based on basic
physical features and preferences. our donor (hello) matches mrs ** in some ways but not in others. amanda e-mailed us to 
give this information and ask if we would like to proceed. we thought about it for about 5 seconds and both said a very
positive yes please. she sounds just great and we cant wait for it all to happen.
blessed are the egg donors.
the treatment costs not far short of £6000 but we are saving a bit more incase of any unknown extras ie different/extra drugs
or tests or scans, but pretty much everything is covered in the basic cost.
the donor can pull out of the arrangement at any time but i would imagine that it would be unusual to do so.
i think that it is pretty much 'ivf' after that. both the donor and myself will need to be at the clinic on collection day
and i will have to do (ahem) my thing but we will not meet or know who the other is. if mrs ** is not ready for any reason
i think the then embryo's can be frozen and then thawed for when ever she is ready to recieve them.
the other thing to mention is that at the age of 18 any child born using de will have rights to certain information
about their genetic mother (donor) and siblings which could if both parties agree can lead to possible meeting in the future
which both me and mrs ** are very happy about.
the crgw website can give other information but i think that this is the gist of it.
deavonmaid i will pm you maybe tomorrow.
afu: mrs ** started her supercar injections yesterday. all fine but she does get a 'bee sting' reaction at injection site
that lasts for about 20 minutes. no big thing but was not expecting that.
has anyone else had this? do you guys think it's okay?
happy birthday raven for yesterday.
good luck with all things tomorrow.
hope sarah,siany, mrs cookie and jk are all okay all others too.
all our best to you dwrgi

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sqwelch - good luck for tomorrow

Sarah - there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better Hun, let it all out so you can pick yourself back up when it's time. Can you try and get away for a night or two - it always helps me to be a bit distracted. Big hugs

Raver - Shouldn't you be on the top of the list, I still can't believe you don't like being on top


----------



## helen_26

** - Great to hear that your lovely wife has started the Suprecur.  I experienced some stinging after each suprecur injection for about 10 mins. Also got a little bump for about 10 mins where it went in. gently rubbing the area for a couple of minutes seemed to help me. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - our posts crossed earlier sorry. So glad to see my name is still your fave, I am super competitive. Will you be running a similar competition for the naming of your man cub in the coming months, lol. 
Thanks for the info on DE, I have a feeling it will be very lucky for you and mrs **. As for the suprecur, it sometimes does that, as you say nothing to worry about. I've found it doesn't happen any more so I guess I'm better at injecting that I used to be or my belly has got used to it after all these years.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Helen just wanted to wish you a massive congratulations on your BFP!!!

Sqwelch wishing you the very best of luck for testing tomorrow x


----------



## Dwrgi

**-I am so pleased that Mrs ** has started her supercar injections.  Those piddling bee stings are a bugger, but they soon wear off.  Does Mrs ** use those alcohol pads that come with some injections?  I think they freeze the area....  Fascinating to hear about egg sharing.  I so hope that this is THE cycle for you and Mrs **.  I thought I was really inspired by the Willy Joel name and was certain I'd win the contest, but I demur to Mrs T and think that Jethro is a great name for a bull calf.  I bet he is super gorgeous (unlike that 'comedian' from the W Country who goes by the same name!).  I really don't know what you mean by the foul language you read on here!!!      

Sqwelchy-HUGE, MASSIVE good luck for tomorrow!  Thinking of you and willing your dreams to come true    !  

Love to you all, 

Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Sqwelch - good luck for tmrw huni xxx

Sarah - sending you massive hugs huni xxx

Lesley - did i walk past your cows today - i went right at the bottom of the golf course to walk past sker house (kind of behind it towards the dunes) and there was some lovely black cows grazing there - i thought they might be yours - if they are they are v good looking!!  xxx


----------



## farm boy

mrs t.
theres no damn chance of that  

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - What a shame, I thought that could be the prize for winning the name the calf competition


----------



## les0090

Yes Jo they are ours. You may have seen me driving a tractor too. I'm still a bit of a novice in that department as I wasn't always a farmer.  We ended up walking along the prom today and had a meal in the Atlantic. Xxx

On the names front - one of our sheepdogs is called jethro. Named after the comedian tho!! Xx


----------



## Ravan

Les thats what it reminds me of too,the comedian  

** definately backing Mrs T Jethro all the way.And that is exactly how egg-share works(Ive done it twice,would love to do more but too old   ) You wont be at the clinic at the same time either,so no chance of a clash.  

Mrs T we are almost there   Am I really next? Need to look at the list   

Good luck if you have scans tomorrow,loopy I think

Sqwelsh got everything crossed for you too  

Thankyou for the birthday wishes,had a nice chilled day in the garden.......gardening


----------



## Ravan

Sqwelsh good luck today   

Loopy good luck with your scan,hope you get your date.

Morning all


----------



## Dwrgi

Les-I had no idea that was your farm. How wonderful! What an amazing location! I think Sker House is so evocative-makes me think of Victorian/Gothic literature. When I walk along there by myself, I always get lost, whilst admiring the magnificent black cattle!! Alun runs Gwydion along there too, always on a running belt. You may have seen them-Gwydion is whitish, creamish, grey. I think they've stopped going recently, as no matter how many dunes Al ran Gwydion through, Gwydion used to insist on dropping his bum to do it on one of the fairways of the golf course. Al was always mortified so I think he goes down towards the river now, where there are OTHER things to cop an eye full of!!!!! I know that a husky was shot down near Sker last year-from what I understand, the owners had been given two warnings and still allowed the dog off the lead, which is flabbergastingly irresponsible, considering how predatory huskeys are and WILL chase after livestock. He was a beautiful dog-he most certainly *did not* deserve his cr*p owners. How nice to know that is your farm though!

Sqwelch-thinking of you hun!  it's a BFP!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi All, hope you don't mind me joining this thread  

i am taking part in the egg share (donor) process at CRGW.

Hoping to start treatment in next three weeks or so   (well thats what i think?) Amanda has started me on Microgynon at the moment so I'm just waiting on a schedule of dates.

i have read through a couple of posts recently and seeing the successes alot of you have had recently is so wonderfull and gives me alot of hope.


----------



## Ravan

Mrs R  welcome to the madhouse! And good luck with your tx.Hope you get your dates soon  Will add you to the list


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Thanks Raven


----------



## Ravan

you are welcome   

Dwrgi,thats so sad!...but as you know where Les lives,Im thinking we should all gatecrash and have a cuppa


----------



## Ravan

Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Mollylew.............icsi E/C 3rd April
Les.....................ivf scan 4th E/T 9th April 
Loopy..................iui 3rd scan 5th April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Helen  scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh  scan April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April


----------



## les0090

Ha ha Ravan - you would all be more than welcome!! XX


----------



## Dwrgi

What a good idea!  We could go and look at naked men first, and then admire Sker House and then a cuppa!!!!!  Would need one after all that!!!


----------



## Ravan

Careful Les,we may just do that! Dwrgi sounds like a plan


----------



## les0090

That sounds like an interesting idea dwrgi! Unfortunately we don't live in the big house although my dh lived there until he was 18. It's now been taken out of the farm and is owned by Niall Ferguson (a professor and tv presenter). Mind you he is hardly ever there and we know the caretaker very well....... We live in the farm cottages just on the outskirts of the farm - which does have better views even if it is a bit smaller.
xx


----------



## Dwrgi

The farm cottages sound lovely!  And what an amazing history.  I googled Niall Ferg and I don't recognise him.  What a pity that the house isn't enjoyed on a full time basis.  Tis always the way!

What's happening with you this week?  When do you go back to check your womb lining?  Hope it's all good to go?  Wishing you the best of luck!

xxx
P.S. Is Arthur a nice bull?  He looks as if he could be a character!


----------



## helen_26

Hi all, Just a quickie. Just rang CRGW and have my scan booked for 23rd April. Yay!!!


----------



## les0090

We're back on Wednesday for another scan. I'm drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts (chocolate ones though!) so hopefully my lining will be thick enough. Amanda said if it is we could start things either the end of this week or beginning of next. Fingers crossed!!

Arthur is lovely. We may have to sell him soon though so we don't start commiting incestual crimes! XX


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Les, your very lucky to live down there its one of my DH favourite places i rember a few years ago when we first got together he took me down sker beach for a walk, and as usual i had my 6 inch heels on (not a good idea when walking) so i took my shoes off and said to DH whats all these black stones they are sticking to my feet his reply was that would be rabbit droppings lolol


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies, jsut a quickie to say that I  had my 2nd IUI scan today.
Nothing much seems to be happening at the moment so Amanda has upped my dosage of stimms and i've got to go back on thursday for another scan.  She said I've got a lot of follies so she's worried about giving me too many drugs as I might end up with 10 or 12 eggs rather than just the 1 or 2 that is needed so Amanda said she would prefer to do it slowly. I honestly thought I would have had a date for the insemination today so a little bit disappointed but a few more days wait won't make much difference I suppose.

 that they will have grown by Thursday.

Ravan can you update me for the 5th April please for my 3rd IUI scan?

Hope you all have a lovely Monday x


----------



## Dwrgi

Helen- way to go on the scan. xx

Les-poor old Arthur. xx

Mrs R-oh dear! 

Am going to sign off as pc wont let me access page and ihate using phone for this. grr.

Ciao all for now.

X


----------



## Ravan

sqwelsh any news for us yet?


----------



## Danni162

Afternoon all 

loopy - Hope you get your date on thursday  I am in CRGW this afternoon seems like we keep going on the same days 
Helen - bet you cant wait for the scan now 

Quick question ladies and gents - with the stimming drugs i can not get the last bit of solution out of the bottle is there any way of doing this ?


----------



## Love2BaMum

Danni162 good luck for this afternoon.

Sqwelch thinking of you.

Ladies I have read that some ladies use a hot water on their stomach to help the follies grow. Do you think this is a good idea or should I leave well alone and see if the increase in stimms do the job on their own? It's so hard to know what to do for the best.  Any thoughts would be really appreciated - Thanks x


----------



## jk1

Lesley - I just went for a walk and checked on your cows, sheep and lambs (i'm assuming the sheep and lambs in the fields on the other side of the path by the golf course are yours!) they are all looking fine!!   

Helen - fab news on the scan date xxx

Loopy - more waiting hey - but like you say, sounds like its better to do this slowly rather than quick with the possibility of having the cycle cancelled i guess - I use a hot water bottle when stimming but I've only ever had ICSI so i've wanted a lot of eggs - not too sure with iui xxx


Danni - i think there is always a tiny bit left in there - i tip the bottle and angle the needle so that the opening is facing the side of the bottle - if i can't get it I empty the syringe back in and pull it out to help stop the suction - then try again - that normally does the trick xxx

Sarah - how are you huni - as you know, i am feeling the same about our house, which is why i am staying at m&d's at the moment, we have bought a new sofa which will arrive in about 3-4 weeks and Kev is going to re-decorate for me at the end of this month which has given me something to look forward to - my friend had the same issue after her m/c with her house, she said to get lots of flowers and some new plug ins for the time being which will help - i've also got new bed sheets etc for when we go back - sending you loads of hugs huni, xxx

Amanda - how are you doing huni? xxxx

Sqwelch - hope all is ok with you xxxx

Ravan and Mrs T - oh my!! both this week - how exciting!! and both either side of my birthday (not that i am celebrating this year for obvious reasons!) I am sooooo looking forward to hearing both of yours good news in a couple of weeks time!! xxx

Hope everyone is ok - I am going back to work on thursday and spoke to my friend today - she told me we have moved floors so that will be a nice change for when i get back - she is booking us out for lunch on thursday - i am terrified that I am going to cry in work - unfortunately i am a big crier so i think its inevitable!!

Jo xxx


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, 

Can't quite believe I am saying this but we have a   I am totally in shock! Tested an hour ago.

Early days so praying all goes smoothly...

Will catch up properly later ... Off to ring the clinic  

S x


----------



## jk1

Sqwelch - woooohooooo!! fab news huni - really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Ravan

YAY!!!! well done sqwelsh! Brilliant news!


----------



## helen_26

Squelch - I am so thrilled for u. Having et on mothers day really was a good omen for us. X


----------



## les0090

Squelch - that's brilliant news. Well done!!!

Jo, yes those are our sheep too. We cycled around Porthcawl today and came back past the new boardwalk. Getting into town is going to be really easy.  Have now come back to a power cut so going to have to eat out again!!
Xx


----------



## farm boy

top news sqwelch.
mrs ** just showed me the post. we both have large smiles on your behalf.
you have nerves of steel leaving it so late in the day to test.
hope you and dh have a great evening.
all our best to you,

the **'s..


----------



## SoneaSze

Whey to go Sqwelch! Congratulations chick!

Good with your ETs thos week Raven & Mrs T.


----------



## Ravan

Son your next....lets make it 3 in a row eh!


----------



## Dwrgi

Sqwelch-that is truly wonderful news, I am completely delighted for you!!  How on earth did you last until 2pm before testing?  What on earth are you like!!!!

Brilliant news tho, am so pleased, Axxx


----------



## Sarah411

Sqwelch, fab news. congrats.

Jo, i feel the same i have asked DH for new Sofa etc try to change the surroundings i hope will change my feelings about being home. your so lucky you have your M&D's to go to wish i had an escape. I wish we could get away for a bit but after doing the treatment it has wiped us out financially so it will have to wait. Hope your doing ok hun ive been thinking of you. We are hoping to get another plan in place in the next couple of days so that hopefully will help.

Hello to all, only a quick response as at FIL's birthday celebrations.

Speak soon.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76

Sqwelch congratulations. So pleased for you 

Ladies in waiting its always good to do things, plan things, change things while your waiting to cycle again


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sqwelch massive congratulations Hun so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Siany

Great news Sqwelch. Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sqwelch - woo hoo, I knew it would be a bfp for you. I'm with the others, how on earth did you wait til this afternoon? Did you get your scan date sorted?

Ravan - another day closer, yay! Good to see you on top

Mrs R - welcome to the madness of this thread

Helen - great that you have your scan date, now another wait lol

Loopy - sorry your scan was disappointing but slow and steady is defo the way to go. I always use a hot water bottle on the abdomen during stimms and up to ET, it can't hurt

Danni - Jo has given you good advice on getting the last drop. Hope it went well this aft

Jo - sounds like a good plan to distract yourself with bits and pieces in the house - I've already got my DH a list for Easter. Loads of luck going back to work this week, it will be nerve wracking but I'm sure it'll do you the world of good. As for your birthday, you must celebrate. I know it's hard right now but try and enjoy time with your loved ones. It could be worse, I'm going to be 40 this year, yikes!!!

Sarah - hope your FIL celebrations distract you a little. If you can't afford to get away, defo try getting out of the house, it'll do you the world of good. New sofa sounds like a good plan, there's always interest free credit isn't there. Hope you start to feel more like your normal self soon

Molly - good luck for tomorrow

Sonea & Devonmaid - hope you are staying sane

Hi everyone else


----------



## lillsbills

Sqwelch - Fantastic news,    and congratulations xx


----------



## newbee28

Yay!! Huge congrats sqwelch!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok and been enjoying the sunshine. I'm excited to be finally starting IVF at CRGW in May......only 7 weeks!! Whoop whoop.

Xx


----------



## michelle.v

Sqwelch CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Hooray
so pleased for you and DH, take it easy now hun   
Newbee28 - yippee! Maybe we will be cycling together, Im due for ec approx 21st May (starting D/R 21st april) we can keep each other sane  
JK, you should celebrate hun, you need to look after yourself otherwise you will go totally loopy  enjoy your birthday you deserve too  
Mr & Mrs **, hope the jabs are going well, not looking forward to starting them, counting down the days now  
Raven and Mrs T, you wont be long now, enjoy your last few days of not being preggers, eat all the stuff you cant eat, soft cheese, peanuts, booze you wont be having any for the next 9 months   
Soneaze, good luck hun, keeping everything crossed for you.
Hi to all I havent mentioned, off to do the dishes now, what a rock and roll life hey  
Michellexx


----------



## Dwrgi

**-just read somewhere, that to stop injections stinging, a good idea to put vial somewhere body temp for a few minutes beforehand (is it suprecur that Mrs ** is imjecting?  Menopur has to be kept in fridge, so not relevant to that).  Inside her clothing/bra  This is what I read.  Don't know if it works, but worth a try??  

Michelle and Newbie-good luck with your cycles!

Jo, I defo agree that you should try and find the strength to celebrate your birthday.  You have been through so much, it will be good to let your hair down and party, and not think about TTC for two minutes (if you're anything like me, who thinks about it every 8 seconds: TTC, that is!).  You might find the routine of being back in work might help too-please feel free to   if you want-although I HATE being in work when I have bad news and disappointments from TTC, it DOES help to take my mind off things.  Huge hugs to you, hun, Axxxxxx

Love to you all, Axxxx


----------



## mollylew

Congratulations Helen and Squelch!!! Wonderful news x x

Thankyou Mrs T x x x x


----------



## Ravan

Morning all   

Les...we were talking about you last night   Andy thinks hes seen you....riding a bike with your hubby?
Andys got a few more weeks work with the subbies building the new boardwalk....he said he was admiring the cows and sheep and talking about the fact they may be fencing in the golf course...and I realized it may have been you   If you go passed again Andys the blond with long hair   

Mrs T not long now!   

Hope everyones well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - not long at all, even less for you - two more sleeps! Is Andy able to come with you?


----------



## Ravan

Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Mollylew.............icsi E/C 3rd April
Les.....................ivf scan 4th E/T 9th April 
Loopy..................iui 3rd scan 5th April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Helen







scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh







scan April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April


----------



## Ravan

No but Taz is going to come with me


----------



## Ravan

Are you ready?


----------



## Ravan

Ment to say....goodluck Molly thinking of you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww that's lovely. 


As ready as I can be. Got a busy week with work so that should keep me occupied and make time fly. 2 prontogest injections in and I have a very sore bum this morning! Just so glad to be finally nearly there


----------



## Ravan

Ouch you are braver than me....I stuck with bum bullets


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I've got anti-progesterone so need both, aren't I lucky lol


----------



## Ravan

you poor thing,the bullets are bad enough!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know, stinging clexane injections, sleepless nights due to steroids, you name it I've got it, lol. All for a good cause though


----------



## Ravan

Are you on all of that till 12 weeks? Bet you feel like a pincushion,ouch!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ill need aspirin, steroids, cyclogest, prontogest, oestrogen til 12 weeks, clexane right through due to clotting issues and throw in a few extra lots of intralipids too (pma)


----------



## Ravan

crikey! Its amazing what we do to get our dreams eh.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Too right hun


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning Mrs T and Raver!  Not long to go for either of you now!  I am so excited for you and I am so    that these cycles will be THE ones!!!

Raver, I think you need to hire a minibus so we can go for a day out to see Les in P/Cawl, and I'll sort out the flasks and sandwiches!    

Mrs T-did you have ALL the Level 2 tests done?  There are about 5, I think....  xxx

Just come into work today, feeling really grotty and truly shi**y, in actual fact, and there, right in front of my table for this morning's briefing stood the young Biol teacher who is CLEARLY preggers (a satellite out in space could have picked up on it, so enhanced and designed for maximum impact, were her lycra bound curves).  I had to fight back the tears.  Why is it so easy for some and so hard for others?  I really thought f**kf**kf*cketyf**k!  

Roll on Thursday, I say!

Also, Mrs T, if you don't mind me asking, what work do you do (Grammatically incorrect sentence).  Good if it keeps your mind off TTC!

Good luck to you both!  And, indeed, to all of us!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - morning Hun, thanks I hope this is the one too! It's so hard watching others around us fall pregnant so easily isn't it. There's nothing I can really say but your time will come and you will be so more grateful and thankful and appreciate every minute when it happens. I work I'm accounts, boring but pays the clinic bills lol!

Yes, I had all the level 1& 2 tests done - here's the list off the CRGW website, rather expensive I'm afraid. Shout if there's any more info I can help with x

http://www.crgw.co.uk/immunology-testing.php


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi   I tend to find I see nothing but pregnant ladies after a bfn,like they are taunting us  It will soon be you showing off your bump,so dont give up,it WILL happen....and when it does....I want bump rubs  
There used to be a group of us girls that would meet at harvesters(junc 35)have food and chat...Out of all of us that met,all but one of the girls now has a baby...and shes having tx in oct.Sometimes it takes a while but I promise you....it WILL happen.  
Do you think we should arrange a meet up? Im up for it  we could all gatecrash on Les for coffee and cake


----------



## Dwrgi

I think we should ALL gatecrash!!!!  Pretend we're ornithologists, or something, looking for the great orioles that have been spotted off Sker Point and then go, 'Ooooooh, we didn't realise this was your gaff, Les!  What maginificent beasts you have!  Do you have any water for our flasks?'  Or maybe not!  Why not have a meet, though?  Castell Mynach, Porthcawl, Harvester McArthur Glen?? xxx

Mrs T-I saw my GP, and he said no point having Level 1 tests, but I might get my thyroid checked.  Yes, I have long since added up the cost of those tests, and done a mental ouch or three.  Thing is, I bounced this idea off Amanda ages ago, and she said the usual clinic thing, that our infertility was down to my 'old' eggs, but people with low amh still get pregnant, and low amh only comes to light when couples have problems conceiving-it's not a cause in itself.  I feel that I'm being disrespectful to her, but, like you've said, you have to go with your gut instinct.  And what's £1500 when we've already spent £10000?!!!!  (!).  

Accounts, well, it could be worse, I suppose!!!  At least it pays your bills and keeps your mind busy!

Love to you both, Axxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - only you know what's right for you, I wanted definitive answers re immunes, even though the protocol might not differ that much than treating without tests, this way I know for sure I'm doing the best. Totally agree what's another £1500, except I'm up to £26k, yikes!!

I'm not sure about a meet ladies, I'm pretty shy due to the fact that nobody in my 'real life' knows about tx, oh except DH lol. I've only met a couple of special FF's one to one before. Maybe when I'm pregnant !


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T...that will be saturday then  you as shy as me?  We know about your tx  surely you fancy some bum rubs and cwtches? No pressure  We can always come to you  

Dwrgi If you want to pick dates,times and places I'll be there  See how many ladies and ** want to meet?
Take it from there.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Saturday, pmsl. You are funny Raver! You are welcome to come to me anytime for cwtches and bum rubs lol. You ladies set your date up and I'll have a think about it


----------



## Dwrgi

Well, it's Easter hols  next week for two weeks.  What about week beginning 16th?  What day and time suits you Raver??  Perhaps when Mrs T sees what fun we'll have, she'll come and join us!  xx


----------



## Danni162

congrats sqwelch and helen !!!    

Dwrgi - good tip with the bottle warming will try that tonight  
Raven - not long now how you feeling ?  
Me - I had a scan yesturday they measured 7 follies - dunno if this is good or bad - feeling rough today got chest tightness walking to work. Stomach is so swollen did anyone else get this ? i can not do up my jeans today. I have only been stimming 6 days- maybe it is me being a big baby lol
Hope everyone is well : )


----------



## Ravan

Danni swelling is natural so dont worry  7 is good,you'll probably have a few more by the next scan too...so far so good! Make sure you are drinking lots of water.

Dwrgi that sounds fine to me......I have the luxury of being a stay at home mum so available anytime.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - 7 is good, when is next scan? I like having an excuse for a big belly, lol

Ravan - I'm so jealous, would love to be a stay at home mam but DH will be staying at home here


----------



## Jen.80

Hello everyone
I have been reading all your posts with interest while waiting to start my treatment. It has certainly been a rollercoaster recently with all the ups & downs but congratulations to Sqwelch & Helen  

This is my second ICSI cycle but my first with CRGW. I started the Microgynon tablets yesterday & am waiting for a schedule from Amanda with my dates on. I was hoping that someone can enlighten me on something as I’m a bit confused. When originally talking to Amanda she mentioned EC would be in the beginning of May but when I informed her that AF had started she said that EC would be the beginning of June. If it is June then that would be 10 weeks away where as my first cycle was 5 weeks. Has anyone else had this length of cycle? I hope you don’t mind me asking as I’m feeling a bit deflated as I just want to get to EC & 10 weeks feels so far away


----------



## Ravan

Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Mollylew.............icsi E/C 3rd April
Les.....................ivf scan 4th E/T 9th April 
Loopy..................iui 3rd scan 5th April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Jen....................ivf May/June
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Helen  scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh  scan April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April


----------



## Ravan

Jen not sure on your dates. I didnt have the pill on my isci,is it just a different way to down reg? If you are egg-sharing then the time would be right...but it sounds like just normal icsi?Maybe give Amanda en email to explain your concerns?....sorry havent helped much have I  

If she wants you to start jabbing on day 21 then it would be about right.
day 21 -end April
2-3 weeks to d/r
2 weeks for stimms

I'd say end of may/beginning of June.


----------



## jo1985

Treatment meet may 12 th harvesters Bridgend xxx


----------



## jo1985

Raven happy birthday to sam as I can c by ticker Xx


----------



## Ravan

Jo Im happy to go along with whatever is decided.....will probably have to bring Sam with me though,just thought Id mention this incase people are not happy being around kids( although he is an isci baby  ) May try and get Taz to watch him


----------



## Jen.80

Thank you Raven I think I understand now. It's just confusing as I guess different clinics have different schedules. At my last clinic I had 4 weeks of nasal spray & 13 days of menopur so it was just over 4 weeks from start to EC so 10 weeks felt like a massive difference. Anyway if it works it's worth the wait.


----------



## Ravan

Jo thats May! Ages away...you want to join us week of 16th April...to be confirmed


----------



## Ravan

Jen...nasal spray  that brought back bad memories.....nasty horrid stuff!


----------



## Sarah411

The nagging has paid off. DH has released some savings and off to Brecon tomorrow for a few days. I said I didn't care where I just needed to get out of this [email protected]@dy house.

Hope everyone is well. Ravan &Mrs T not long to go now for you both.

Amanda how you feeling today Hun?

Just a quickie as loads to do.

Love and hugs to you all

Sarah xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Sarah-that's brilliant news!  Will do you the world of good!  Hope you're feeling a little bit better?  Big  

Ravan-let me have a think about that second week as I may pop back to Pembs to see my M&D, and then we can sort out a date!!!!  Wehey!!!

Welcome, Jen!

xx


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post 

raven and Mrs thomas good luck with your tx. hope it goes really well for you. will be thinking of you both.


----------



## jk1

Sarah - its really good that you and DH are getting away for a few days - we normally do that after our BFN's we have been to Devon, Bath and Tenerife after ours in the past!! Hope you have a relaxing time huni xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jen - I think Ravan has answered you but if you are not sure Amanda won't mind you getting in touch to confirm

Sarah - so glad you will get away for things for a couple of days, sounds exactly what you need. I've gone down West for a couple of days or a day or two in London with some retail therapy helps for a bit! 

Queenie - thanks, just Posted to you on the other thread, your girls are soooo gorgeous 

Jo - hope you are enjoying your last days of freedom


----------



## les0090

Ravan - I've been found out! Yes that was me, DH and DD. We had just spent a relaxing day cycling around Porthcawl. My location must be kept top secret tho as no-one here knows anything about what we are doing.   LOL. 
As for a meet-up I feel similar to Mrs T. A bit worried but it would be nice to actually talk to real people about things. Let me know the arrangements and I will see what I can do!

Hopw you are all well. XX


----------



## Ravan

Not a problem Dwrgi,might do the same with my parents,just let me know and I'll be there.

Sarah dont blame you getting away,somtimes it makes a world of difference.

JK how are you feeling?Anything planned for your birthday?

Queenie cant believe I havent seen your twins yet! Next meet I think  

Les he asked if you had a little one too...my lips are sealed


----------



## Dwrgi

What about Friday, April 20th?  Morning coffee or afternoon?  Coffee shop in Ewenny garden centre is lovely, or any of the places mentioned in previous post, or any other ideas?  

I think that you'll all think I'm a rufus dufus, but hey ho, a risk worth taking!  

xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

I meant to ask, this 'period' has really been a spotting exercise.  No real heavy flow but a week's worth of spotting (my AF is generally 2-3 days).  Do I count the day that it first appeared as CD1  Ta muchly, Ax


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi that date sounds good to me...how many of you are interested in a meet?
Im not sure spotting counts as an a/f....it usually 1st day of heavy bleed isnt it? I'd mail Amanda to find out for sure. Im no help am I


----------



## jk1

Hi Ravan - no nothing planned - neither of us want to do anything this year x

With regards to a meet - I'd love to but I always said that I would only go to a meet once I am pregnant - well I've been on this site for 3 years and I've still not been on to one but I am hoping to come one day!! hahaha I wouldn't be able to do a mid week one now anyway but I'm sure it will be great fun xxxx

Mrs T - I've got mixed feelings about going back - part of me wants to go but it feels like everything is going back to normal when I don't think I will ever really feel 'normal' again - not sure if that makes any sense!! xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Jen.80

Raven & Mrs Thomas thank you for your help. I'v spoken to Amanda & she had made a mistake, my EC is now 21st May.

Raven you'l think I'm mad but I didn't mind the nasal spray. It did leave a bad taste but that was an excuse to eat chocolate to get rid of it. I am hating the microgynon as I'm getting bad headachs, nausea & hot flushes.


----------



## kara76

Jo hugs hun. Hope ur ok, I'm thinking about u a lot

Ladies a meet is a great idea, it really does add such support and u do make lifelong friends hey u already know so much personal stuff about eachother


----------



## Ravan

totally agree Kara.....otherwise I wouldnt have you   

Molly hope it went well today,thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ravan

Jen...your a sick girl


----------



## Danni162

mrs T - my next scan is on thursday at 17:30 can not wait to see how many i have then  
Jen.80 - i had the same issues with mycrogynon it went away as soon as i came off them and drinking lots of water helped me. 
Good luck today molly 
Sarah - hope the trip away helps you feel better - It is nice to get away from everything for a while.  

As for the meet up I would love to do this. It is only this forum I can get information from as I have never met anyone who has gone through this before.


----------



## helen_26

Wow you lot are really chatty today. A meet sounds like a good idea to me. I did go to the meet in Harvester ages ago (When Kara was pregnant) and it was lovely, but due to my work I could never manage to get to another one. When you have decided a date/place/time I will see what i can do with work.

Sarah - A few days away will do you the world of good.  xx

Squelch - Did you get a scan date?

Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## Ravan

seems we have a few interseted then! yay! chuck up some dates then....20th is up so far,thats a friday. I dont mind weekends either. ** you interested?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Molly - hope all went well and you are resting up

Les - good luck for scan tomorrow 

Sonea - nearly there. How are you doing? Any early testing going on?

Jo - hope that work is a good distraction and helps you start to move forward


----------



## Jen.80

Thank yo Danni for your advice, I've upped my water intake. 

Can anyone tell me how long you have to take Microgynon for? Also any advice to reduce the side effects as I've spent this afternoon being sick.    What do we put ourselves through


----------



## les0090

I have to go to cattle market on the 20th so I won't be able to make that day. Don't alter on my behalf tho. Xx


----------



## Siany

Evening all,

Sarah, I hope the break helps. x

Helen, great that you have your scan booked. x

Ravan and Mrs T, not long to go now! x

Dwrgi, only a couple of days for you until you break up.  Do you have any plans?

Jo, hope work is ok on Thursday. What a great friend to organise lunch for you. x

Hi to Danni, **, Les, Sqwelch, Jen, Molly, Sonea, and all the other lovely ladies. x

I'd also be interested in a get together, but I'd only be able to do a weekend or next week as I will still be on Easter break then.


----------



## michelle.v

Hey Jen, we will be cycling at the same time too    im starting jabs 21st april and ec 21st May, I been feeling OK on the microgynon, hope the water helps you   

Mollymew, hope your OK afer ec, and that you got lots of lovely eggs   

JK dont take on too much in work, easy yourself in slowly, I was off with stress before xmas and had reduced hours when I went back, would work arrange something like that for you?  Work can be good sometimes to keep your mind busy for 5 mins   

Hi Siany, any news with you?  Hope you doing OKx
Michellexx


----------



## Ravan

morning all 

molly hope your ok this morning.

Les good luck with your scan


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mollylew hope e/c went well yesterday.

Ravan wishing you lots of luck for e/t tomorrow.

Sarah411 I don’t blame you getting away for a few days, it always helps when you’re going through a tough time.

SoneaSze good luck for Friday hoping and praying you get your BFP.

Jk1 I hope work is okay, hopefully being busy will help to keep your mind off things.

AFM just waiting for my 3rd scan tomorrow I’m really hoping there has been some improvement in follies with the increase in stimms.  I read on a forum that they usually start you on about 75 units of Gonal F but I’m only on 25 and this has now been increased to 37.5 does this seem right?

I’m getting anxious for a date for the basting as its getting really awkward to get time off work for all the appointments.  I was just wondering what will happen if I need another scan over Easter? My understanding is that they only have appointments for treatment rather than scans so not sure what will happen with me?

Good luck with the meet up ladies, I can’t make it in the week either but I want to hear all the goss lol!

Hope you are all having a good day x


----------



## lillsbills

Jo, good luck in work tomorrow, after you get the initial bit over with it will get easier.. honest x
Sarah - great to hear your going away for a few days, have a lovely time and enjoy spending some quality time of freedom with hubby.
Raver  and Mrs T - OOOoo oooo not long now   

Busy time coming up again - good luck to everyone and fingers crossed x

I am rushing around to day so can't do many personals, but I hope it goes without saying that I am thinking of you all.

xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Morning girls!  I haven't been able to log on till now, so delayed response.  

How did EC go Mollylew?  Hope it went well? xx

Les-good luck with scan today!  Think others are in too-good luck with those!  FX that you are all good to go!

Raver and Mrs T-how quickly time comes around!  Huge hugs and GL to you both!

Jo-how do you feel about tomorrow?  I am sure everybody will be looking out for you.  Might be good to get some routine back?  Take it easy though and if you need to have a blub, let it all out.  You've had a rough time of it...  Big  , Axxx

Sarah-hope you're having a nice break.  Brecon IS lovely!  xx

Re. meeting up-what about Saturday, April 21st-mid morning or mid afternoon coffee  Might suit more people?  

I had an email back from Amanda re. immunes.  She said it was a "grey area" but that if I wanted to proceed then it was my call.  I have heard of so many stories of women getting pregnant with amhs of 0.5 after having immune tests, it's compelling stuff.  What's another £1500 after all?  (Bankruptcy, obviously).  

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies, just a quick one as rushing back to work   I will read back properly later..........

We have our scan booked for 19th April so 2 weeks tomorrow, am still on knicker watch  

Good luck Sonea - hope you are bearing up ok?

Hello to all you lovely ladies, what lousy weather..

S x


----------



## Ravan

lills thanks for the help with Andy    

JK good luck tomorrow  

Sqwelsh I shall update your dates  

Dwrgi a saturday is fine with me  good luck with the tests if you decide to do them £1500  

Loopy Im sure tomorrow will go well for you  I know Amanda will do a scan over the easter if needed,so dont worry....you wont need it anyway  

** have you been doing a rain dance? trying to rain here  

hope everyone is well


----------



## Ravan

Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Mollylew.............icsi E/C 3rd April
Les.....................ivf scan 4th E/T 9th April 
Loopy..................iui 3rd scan 5th April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Jen....................ivf May/June
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Helen







scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh







scan 19th April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April


----------



## Ravan

Son how you doing? Not long now


----------



## Ravan

Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Mollylew.............icsi E/C 3rd April
Les.....................ivf scan 4th E/T 9th April 
Loopy..................iui 3rd scan 5th April
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Helen







scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh







scan 19th April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Ravan for putting my mind at ease about the scans, its so hard not to get anxious about it all especially as its my first time having IUI x


----------



## Jen.80

Michelle thanks for your message. It's nice to know someone else on the same schedule as me  

Raven good luck with ET tomorrow. On your list could you change me from IVF to ICSI & put me down for EC on 21st May. It's so exciting to finally be on the list


----------



## kara76

Lovely to see things so busy here

Question for dizzy- is your hysteroscopy being done with a local, ga or sedation?


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Hooray - lining is thick enough! It measured about 10 - 11mm or cm so we are good to go at last. I still have a 'lump' but its in the uterus wall so it shouldnt affect transfer. Amanda is ringing tomorrow with dates.
Ferguson - I am ok for 21st. Look forward to it. Xx

Les. Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Great news Les!   x


----------



## les0090

I meant dwrgi not Ferguson. Stupid predictive text!

Forgot to say loads of luck for tomorrow ravan. Xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck with your Fet tomorrow Raven!

I am silently bricking it for my OTD. I have been extremely good and not tested at all. I have had bouts of cramps, feeling preggers and then not and crying and all sorts. Trying my hardest not to think about it until Friday. It's very hard


----------



## helen_26

Les - That's great news hun. Nearly there now.

Sonea - You're doing great, not long to go.

Ravan - Good luck for tomorrow hun. Will be thinking of you xx

Squelch - Great you got a scan date hun. How are you feeling?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Ravan

Les I was wondering who ferguson was   yay for the go ahead,hope you get the call early! 

Son youve done so well,just 2 days to go! Got everything crossed for you  

Loopy good luck with your scan tomorrow?

Mrs T 3 more days!!!!

Thankyou all,nervously excited! My last ever transfer...reality starting to set in  but Im ready for it  

Hugs to all


----------



## Ravan

Just noticed.....everyones bubbles are on an even number


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - whoop whoop, so excited for you for tomorrow. Hope the call comes nice n early for you. Will you text me when you get the call cos I won't be able to get on in the morning. Wishing you loads and loads of luck. As for the even bubbles, I've trained a few of the girls well   

Jo - hope work goes as well as possible. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and really hope it's not as bad as you think. I'm sure once you've got the first hour out of the way itll seem like you've never been away   

Sonea - well done on hanging in there, only two more sleeps for you 

Les - great news you are ready to go, bet you can't wait to find out your date, so cruel making you wait til tomorrow, lol


----------



## kara76

Ravan loads and loads of luck and I hope the call comes mega early. I will be  n pins with u so make surÉ u txt me pls


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Ravan wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow FC it goes well for us both x


----------



## Dwrgi

Raver-good luck tomorrow! I shall be thinking of you and sending you all the best vibes in the universe, lots of love, Ferguson! 

Les-good luck with your call tomorrow! Bet you're really excited! Good luck hun! xxx

Jo-will be thinking about you tomorrow. I'm sure it will go well, Axxxx

Son-how you are feeling is completely normal! Good luck and try not to worry (ha ha, what a thing to say!). xxx

Mrs T-not long to go now! Bet you're really excited! FX this is THE one, Axxxx

Loopy-GL with the scan! xxx

Siany-thank Gawd we break up tomorrow. I've been counting the hours since Monday! Hope you're enjoying your hols and getting seriously tucked into the Easter eggs! xxxx

Have a look at this ladies. Doesn't give a lot of advice but interesting point.
http://infertilityblog.blogspot.co.uk/2007/11/are-you-sure-you-need-donor-eggs.html

Love to all, Ferguson (aka Dwrgi, aka Amanda ).
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Ha ha Fergie. Very funny! XX


----------



## Isis39

Hello all

This is my first post on FF.  I have had one IUI and one IVF at CRGW, unfortunately neither was successful.  We will probably try ICSI in May/June.

I just wanted to respond to Loopy as I had a similar experience with IUI.  I was on 25iu of menopur as I was at risk of developing too many follicles as I have a high AMH (40).  It was slow going for me too - I had over 3 weeks of injections but eventually one follicle did develop and I was able to go ahead with the "basting".  It's better to get there slowly than not get there at all!  All the best for tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone testing soon and Ravan for tomorrow.


----------



## NEWBIE1234

Hello Ladies
Sorry I have been MIA for a while, but I have been trying to catch up as much as I can and blimey you ladies and gentleman as I now see, have been chatty.

Firsty let me say fingers crossed to everyone who is currently in the 2ww  
BIG BIG HUGS to everyone who didn't have such good news recently, hoping you are all doing ok
Loads of luck to everyone who is currently undergoing treatment or who are due for ec and et ...I hope everything goes well for you all.
If Ive missed anyone, I'm sorry I will try and catch up tonight on who is doing what.  There seems to be so many people on here at the moment with CRGW.

Afm......Last few weeks have been horrible, first a family member announced a pregnancy which did upset us but I was ok after a few days. Then to top things off,  My younger sister who I love dearly called me seconds after peeing on her stick to announce she too had "accidentally" fallen pregnant.  This really was the cherry on the cake as being the older sister had to put all my own feelings aside and show support and excitement towards her news.  It took a few days believe me and my poor dh took the brunt of my frustration.  It wasn't that I wasn't happy because I was, to become an auntie, it was just that we have been trying for sooo long and financially and emotionally this TTC journey really takes it toll.  Anyway I'm ok now and I am constantly being updated on a daily basis of the progress of my little sisters "BEAN" 

My treatment has finally started and we are currently on day 9 of Suprecur, due in for baseline scan 16th April with EC 30th April.  Its actually going ok, I had to come off the pill after a week as the microgynon made me have horrendous headaches to the point of not functioning, and the suprecur is going good to.  One thing that does worry me if that as of yet I still haven't had my period and it says about 7 days after starting suprecur you will have a bleed, Amanda tells me that some people do not bleed, has this ever happened to anyone before?? I'm just curious as to whether the pill could have messed things up slightly and how will my lining be thin enough if i didn't have a bleed.  Also has anyone ever experienced aching muscles or heartburn whilst taking Suprecur?? 
Anyways I will now take a breath.......This process seems like such a learning curve and as this is our first ICSI I have no idea what to expect so any tips from you lovely ladies will be greatly appreciated.
You are such a wonderful group and I honestly do try catch up as often as I can and one thing I have noticed is that you are all such a support to one another.  Its so lovely to read, you should all feel so proud of yourselves.  As I now have something that I can contribute I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all better.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Isis39 thanks so much for the post it's nice to hear from someone who has gone through the same thing. Can I ask did they increase ur dosage from the 25 units? They have increased mine to 37.5 so I'm hoping things will have moved forward tomorrow. Hope you don't mind me asking (feel free to ignore the question) but just wondered why u only had 1 IUI before moving to IVF? Wondered if it was ur choice or if the clinic advised you?

Wishing you the very best of luck with ICSI in may/June x


----------



## Dwrgi

KW-it's my usual lecture really, but eat as much protein as you can, whilst stimming and after EC, at least 65-70 g.  Animal and plant, although some say that plant protein is better (lentils, beans, soy, tofu, quorn, nuts, seeds, etc.).  Also, drink loads of milk and loads of water-at least 2 litres of water, which you might find helps you with your headaches!  

It really sucks when others fall PG so easily-those moments are really sent to try us.  However, there's no reason why this can't be THE cycle for you, so good luck and keep thinking positive vibes,  lots of love, A (F/D) xx


----------



## Siany

Ravan, all the best for ET tomorrow. Hope your phone call comes early.  xx

Molly, hope everything went well for you.  xx

Jo, will be thinking of you tomorrow.  The thought of going back to work will probably be worse than going back itself and not too long until the weekend.  

Sonea, you have been so strong not testing.  Not long to go now.  xx

Mrs T, how are you?  Two more sleeps until you are PUPO!  xx

Dwrgi, I totally understand you wanting immune tests.  We all want to have the best possible chance and £1500 is far less than a cycle.  We know how expensive children are and the way I think of it is that we just start spending a little earlier than others.    I have tried to keep away from the eggs!  Made flapjacks this afternoon with DD and her friend (who came to play on Saturday and has stayed ever since!) to try and keep away from eating chocolate.  xx

Loopy, I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. xx

Newbie, it sounds like you've had a rough few weeks.   Sorry, I don't have any answers regarding the bleed.  Hopefully one of the other ladies (or gent) will be able to help.

** - I also had a 'sting' reaction to the Suprecur which usually wore off after about 20 minutes.  I hope Mrs **'s injections are going well.  Lots of water recommended to stop headaches.

Les, hope you have a date soon. x

Hi MichelleV.  I'm ok thanks.  won't be long before your treatment now that April is here.

Welcome Isis.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I've been taking the thyroxin for a week now but as of yet haven't seen any improvements.  I'm still really tired even though I am not in work.  Hopefully there will be an improvement in the next week or so.  

After being on a waiting list for 6 years, it looks as if we will be getting an allotment!  Hopefully will know by the end of the week.  DH is very excited at the thought of growing our own veggies.


----------



## Isis39

No they didn't increase my dose Loopy but I was only on 25iu every other day to start - then I moved on to every day when nothing was happening!  It was my choice to do IVF, because of my age really.  If I was younger I would have probably had a few more goes at IUI.


----------



## BexyPob

Hi girlies just a quick quickie  to say huge, huge good luck to our little Raver for tomorrow xxxx

Molly, how did it go? Hope you are not feeling too uncomfy xxxx

Sonea good luck for poas, well done for managing to stay away from them so far xxxx

Jk good luck for work chick, I don't doubt day one will be difficult but I'm sure you'll find the routine really helps you get through xxxx

Siany whoo hoo on the allotment, well done chick, get those spuds in! Xxxx

I'll fully catch up tomorrow ladies but I am thinking of you all xx


----------



## Ravan

Siany great news about the allotment! I love gardening(sad I know) and grow fruit and veg every year....tastes so much better!  

Son good luck today....dont keep us waiting too long   

Devon  Hows the 2ww treating you?

JK hope today goes smoothly  

Loopy good luck today with your scan

Mrs T  2 more days!!!

Les hope you get your date early!

Iris I'll add you to the list  ...and welcome to the madhouse  

Dwrgi/fergie hope your good

** youve gone quiet? Hope your just busy and havent divorced all us girls  Not too long for your scan,hope its going well  

Im guessing the call will be about 11am....they like to keep me waiting  Anyone heard from Molly? Hope your ok if you are reading


----------



## Danni162

Good luck Raven for today 

Loopy - good luck with the scan today - I am in also maybe we will bump into eachother 

Les - hope you get your date soon - waiting is the worst. 

JK - hope today goes well 

Molly, how did the EC go ? hope everything is ok  

Hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today Danni didnt realise you were in today  not long to go for you


----------



## Love2BaMum

Good luck Danni & Ravan for today!

Just a quick one as I'm getting ready to go, may bumb into u Danni ;-) will update u all later x


----------



## kara76

Ravan 11am, that's unacceptable lol. Come on your embies. Can I name them?


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Loopy, Danii and Raver-HUGE baby vibes to you all!! Will be thinking of you! xxx

Something to think about (please, as a preface, I am NOT a Mail reader, but was told about this, and I think it's really inspirational):
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2124816/Lisa-Faulkner-opens-failed-IVF-treatment-left-walking-mess.html


----------



## Ravan

Kara I would be honoured!.......so who will I be picking up later then?  

Fergie will have a read of that now


----------



## Ravan

that was automatic....ment to say Dwrgi  Im loosing the plot 

Ravan.................fet E/T 5th April
Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Mollylew.............icsi E/C 3rd April
Les.....................ivf scan 4th E/T 9th April 
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Loopy.................iui 4th scan 10th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Helen  scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh  scan 19th April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April


----------



## Dwrgi

I'll be sucking Johnny Bryan's toes next!!!!!  Or my OH's (although he'll probably say 'no thanks'!!!!!  ).


----------



## Devonmaid

Good luck for today Ravan! 
Also hope scans go well Loopy and Danni. 
Les hope you get date soon lining sounds fab. 

Mrs T besy of luck for sat too.   

Dwrgi/fergie whateva u are called! I would defo go with the getting the immune tests if i were you, well i already have had them done and think they really do inform next treatment cycles and means you can feel at least you have investigated everything as much as poss from your side. 

Hi to everyone else. Welcome to the newies you have found fab fun and supportive thread here. 
Sonea good luck for Fri sounds like all PG signs there. 

AFM - cant say am having any Pg signs prob more af as getting some tummy ache on and off or may just be as seem to be eating loads! Think its the steriods! 
D xx


----------



## Ravan

Dwrgi toe sucking  sick sick lady   

Devon pg and a/f signs feel the same to me  hang in there  

Had the call of lovely Helen. Got to go in for 1pm,e/t 1.15ish. Not sure if it will be one or two blasts...one doing well the other is having a lie-in   will see in a bit. The wonderful Kara has named them for me  
Hope and glory


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh good luck Ravan! xxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Raver!  I love Hope and Glory!  Hope Glory wakes up!


----------



## Ravan

dwrgi thats just weird......I think glory is the one having a nap too


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ravan wishing you the best of luck for E/T this afternoon.

Good luck Danni.

Well I've had my scan, they couldn't find one of my ovaries as it was hiding behing my bowel  
The other one has started to respond on the higher dose, I saw Amanda write down 7,7 and 6 so not sure if that means I have 3 follies measuring 7mm, 7mm and 6mm If so wondering what will happen now if they find a few on my other ovary I hope I don't have too many for IUI. I've got  keep taking the injections and go back on Tuesday for another scan.  I'm getting so impatient lol I just want to have it done now   x

Ps ohh forgot to add Ravan please can you update my 4th scan to 10th April please? thanks!


----------



## Ravan

loopy thats good! When I went for my day 11 scan I had an 18mm follie(ovulation surge next day) so by tuesday you may be about 17mm (roughly 2mm a day,give or take) So I recon you'll be ready then.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ahh thanks Ravan   you've made me feel more positive about it all.  I really hope we'll be ready to go on Tuesday   

Does anyone know the maximum number of follies they allow you to have to do IUI? x


----------



## Ravan

have no clue loopy,but a rough internet search says 3-5....with 3 leading follicles

Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Les.....................ivf E/T 9th April 
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Loopy.................iui 4th scan 10th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Helen







scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh







scan 19th April
SoneaSze OTD 6th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April 
Ravan OTD 18th April 
Mollylew......OTD 20th April


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Ravan you're a star  very best of luck again for later will be thinking of you x


----------



## Ravan

2 fully expanded blasts on board! Was busy in there today............
Molly hope you were one of the e/t that delayed me


----------



## les0090

Congratulations ravan. Take it easy now if you can. Xxxxx


----------



## Siany

Great news Ravan!  I'm glad Glory stopped snoozing and am glad that Hope and Glory are both on board.

You're next Mrs T!


----------



## Ravan

thanks both  

les did you get your date?


----------



## Love2BaMum

Fantastic news Ravan, glad to hear that both Hope & Glory are on board   x


----------



## kara76

Yay yay hope and glory are on board the mother ship. Big snogs ravan


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck to Hope & Glory!


----------



## BexyPob

Congrats Raver on having both Hope and Glory on board, whoooo hoooo fab news....take it easy xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Girls just noticed there is a Obem follow up on c4 tonight a 9pm if anyone is as obsessed as me!


----------



## les0090

Well Amanda has phoned and it looks like defrost will be either Monday or Tuesday. We will know on Saturday as I have to go in and pick up some more Suprecur.
Almost there now!!!!! XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Raver - woo hoo, you know I'm really pleased that Hope & Glory are back where they belong. Still can't believe how long you were kept waiting, torture, lol.

Sonea - loads of luck for testing tomorrow

Bexy - thanks for your pma messages, I am as addicted as you to obem so I will be watching later

Kara - thanks for your messages helping me countdown to the big day..

Jo - hope work went as well as it could

Les - nearly there then..

Sorry no more personals, only just got in so will catch up properly later.


----------



## mollylew

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I have not provided any updates.Emotionally and physically I have struggled a bit with this cycle. 
I have been trying to catch up on the last few days' posts. Thankyou for your kind thoughts x

Congratulations Ravan, that is fantastic news. I will have everything crossed for you. It was busy there today. I think I was the last one to be done! We were still there at 4pm!

I had 3 eggs from egg collection but 2 were immature. I was told they had injected the 3 but it was unlikely the immature ones would fertilise. So realistically I was left with 1 (41 year old egg!!).
Yesterday had a call to say that the mature one had not fertilised but one of the immature ones had matured overnight and had fertilised! I didn't even know this could happen! But as you can imagine, I was relieved that at least I would have a chance.
Egg transfer was scheduled for today, when I arrived I was told that the mature one had also fertilised. So I have 2 embryos on board.
My OTD is 20th April.

I hope everyone is ok, from what I have read all seems positive with everyone x x x x x


----------



## kara76

Wow molly what are emotional roller coaster ride u have had. Congratulations on being pupo


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Molly - that's excellent news. Wow, what a tough few days. Hope you can relax now and think positive for the rest of the 2ww


----------



## les0090

Great news Molly. Hope you're not too drained after that emotional ordeal. We really are tested aren't we? XX  

Sonea - loads of luck for tomorrow. XX


----------



## Love2BaMum

molleylew so glad that everything worked out in the end, I bet it was really emotional hun.

Quick question ladies is it ok to drink alcohol whilst on the drugs? I haven't touched a drop since I started IUI but me and DH are going out for his birthday tomorrow night and I wondered if it was ok to have a glass of wine with my food? I keep forgetting to ask Amanda - thanks x


----------



## helen_26

Ravan , Molly - Congratulations on being PUPO!!!

Sonea - Best of luck for tomorrow. Got everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## Ravan

Molly I went in just after you   What a day eh! I much prefere the weekend transfers  congratulations to you too  

loopy totally a personal choice,if your only haveing a drink with the meal then I'd say ok,dont get sloshed though you dont want any regrets  

Les not long to go!!! 

Mrs T your next   

Son you ok? Have you tested?

Kara just realised 'hope and glory' sound like girls names....are you trying to say something   

must say kara and mrs t kept me calm today...i was not happy waiting so long,more so because Taz was watching Sam for me.....oh well at least he now knows how to wipe Sams bum after a poo


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - no probs keeping you occupied today, I was so distracted I hardly did any work then had to rush like crazy to get everything done, lol. Good that Taz got some practice looking after a little one, that'll come in handy real soon.   Pmsl at the girls names, Kara knows you well...


----------



## BexyPob

Molly wow you've been through the mill...but I'm so pleased ypu've got 2 embies on board and settling in nicely xxxx

Les whoo hoo brilliant news, best of luck xxxx

Sonea good luck for tomorrow, be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Ravan would only be one glass of wine with my meal but don't know whether to bother like u said I don't want to regret it x


----------



## michelle.v

Raven Congratulations!!!  Put your feet up hun, take it easy now you are preggers    give Hope and Glory time to snuggle in   
Molly - gosh its not easy to stay stress free in this business is it    glad your 2 embies came through for you - same applies to you, feet up absolutely no housework   , have you named your two little ones?   
Soneaze - good luck for the testing, keeping everything crossed for you   
I was wondering about booze too, havent had a drink since New Years Eve, and my resolve is wearing thin, Amanda did say that they dont expect you to be a nun or a party animal either as long as your somewhere in the middle thats OK, so I suppose a glass of wine wont hurt  Like Raven said tho I dont want any regrets if it doesnt work out  
Have a fab easter all - I will be back on Tues (back to the caravan with no signal)
Michellexx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Michelle.v thanks for letting me know what Amanda said, don't know what to do now though   

Sonraze wishing u lots of luck for tomorrow   x


----------



## Siany

Oh Molly, what a time you've had. I'm glad you now have two embies on board. Try to relax now. X

Jo, hope things were ok today. X

Sonea, good luck. FX for a BFP. X


----------



## michelle.v

Loopy its a hard decision isn't it - really feels like my life is on hold until the TX starts.  Im taking loads of vitamins, trying to eat healthy and lose a bit of weight, plus no drink.  It will all be worth it though got to give it our best shot!


----------



## jk1

Ravan - Congratulations - sounds like they are good ones!! xxx

Son - good luck for tmrw huni xxx

Molly - wow - thats brilliant news - really pleased for you - and now to relax!! xx

Mrs T - good luck for Saturday (just in case i don't get a chance to come on here tmrw) I will be thinking of you xxx

Siany & Bexy - hope you are both well and looking forward to Easter weekend xxxx

Hi to everyone - AFM - no news really - went back to work today, my friend came downstairs to meet me this morning and at the sight of her I burst into tears - composed myself and when she said 'right - are you ready to go upstairs' I burst into tears again   The rest of the day went by pretty much the same as that really so glad to have 4 days off and hopefully will have pulled myself together by Tuesday.

Jo xxx


----------



## farm boy

congrats ladies for et.
good luck for otd soneazse.
will post proper tomorrow,

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh don't you just love steroids, I've been looking forward to a nice lie in all week and I've been awake since quarter to 6! 

Son - good luck, can't wait to hear your good news this morning..

Jo - Happy Birthday! Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T...................fet E/T 7th April
Les.....................ivf E/T 9th April 
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Loopy.................iui 4th scan 10th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf May
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Helen  scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh  scan 19th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April 
Ravan OTD 18th April 
Mollylew......OTD 20th April


----------



## Ravan

Jo




























Hoping next week is better for you







Have a fantastic day

Son good luck this morning









Mrs T 1 more day!







Im so excited























Molly how are you this morming?Have you got your smile back?









As usual hugs for all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning Ravan, I know. I was dreaming about embies and LL all night! Ooh, I'm on top


----------



## Ravan

Danni and Les...looks like you two next....this list is moving so quickly now!

Mrs T that can only be a good thing   yay to being on top


----------



## helen_26

Jo -   Hope you have a nice day hun xx

Mrs T -  nearly there now!!

Sonea - Thinking of you this morning   

Squelch - How are you doing hun?

Dwrgi/Sarah - How are you guys doing?

Hope everyone is doing ok?

AFM - Got 4 days off and I wake up this morning with a really sore throat and my nose is all bunged up. Bergh!!! Fingers crossed I feel better tomorrow as off to see Derren Brown at the Wales Millennium Centre.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Kara, I am having a general anaesthetic for my hysteroscopy as I find ET difficult enough and have to be sedated as it is so painful. Still no date yet even though my GP wrote to the hospital to get me expedited. The latest it can be is July as that is the end of the 9 month Nhs limit.

Congrats to all you PUPO ladies xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

BFN. It was the last attempt for us. Not sure how to pick up the pieces, so devastated.


----------



## les0090

So very sorry Sonea. XX


----------



## Love2BaMum

So very sorry to hear your news Son x


----------



## mollylew

So sorry Son, Thinking of you x x

Happy Birthday Jo x

Doing my very best to be positive and not worry sp smile is almost back Ravan  . Do you mind me asking if you are taking asprin after et? I forgot to ask Amanda if I should continue with it.


----------



## Ravan

Son Im gutted for you both.Sending massive hugs to you both,totally lost for words.So so sorry.

Molly Im not taking asprin,but I think Mrs T is.I think you continue taking it,but best to check with Mrs T 1st


----------



## sqwelch125

Sonea I'm so very very sorry, sending u a big   xxxxxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Son - heartbreaking, so very very sorry...    It's just not fair xx


----------



## Sarah411

Morning all,

Back from our little trip to Brecon. We had snow too the Beacons looked beautiful. We have also found another Dr in Windsor who specialises in DH's condition and who thinks he may be able to help us. His success rate of getting couples pregnant is very good so we are hoping it will be good news for us. It's expensive but we have to give it a go so at least we have tried every avenue before going to another plan.

Happy Birthday Jo.

Amanda, how are you Hun.

Son, so sorry for you Hun I know exactly how you are feeling. Take some time out for yourself it certainly helps.

Ravan, woo hoo for hope and glory   you get your BFP

Mrs T, not long now Hun.

Helen, hope you feel better soon.

Hi to, Lillsbills, ** and Mrs **, Dizzy, Mollylew, Loopy, Michelle, Siany.

Hope you all have a lovely Easter.

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Son - I am so very sorry for you both. Massive hugs


----------



## Welsh Flower

Son- really thinking of you and sending massive hug. Be kind to yourself and take care of each other    xxx


----------



## helen_26

Son - So sorry hun


----------



## BexyPob

Sonea I am so sorry there are absolutely no words. Take some time out and be good  to yourselves, big hugs to you both xxxxxx

Mrs t top of the list   one more sleep to go lovely lady...tonight let LL go on top, he needs to feel in control ready for defrost in the morning   you know I'm sending you huge hugs and loves. Text me in the morning I'll be on pins, possibly just slightly less nervous and excited than you, but not much xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Hello everyone,
Hope you don't mindme joining you here. Have finally managed to sum up the courage to join a site like this and after reading all about your experiences at CRGW, felt that joing you here would be good for me- due to start first round of IVF beginning of May.
Just wanted to say how sorry I am for you Sonea, was reading your posts yesterday and today-  this is such a difficult journey isn't it. Take care  and thinking of you x

Anyway, I shall look forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks and wishing everyone the very best on this journey.

Gwennie x


----------



## Welsh Flower

Welcome Gwennie, they're a very chatty and supportive bunch on here so sure you will get a lot from joining. Best of luck for your journey, not too long to wait x

Sorry for me post, but after some reassurance. First jab  tonight of suprecur then tomorrow start menopur. Amanda went through injections yesterday and said I should take 400ml menopur. Just had first proper look at medication and looks like we only have enough for 9 days (3 boxes) which doesn't seem right. Has anyone else been on 400ml. I've emailed Amanda but worried she won't pick up her email today and we're heading away for weekend early tomorrow morning and wanted to make up syringes before we left. 

Feeling quite nervous about first injection but determined to be brave. Have no idea how basline scan went as was so nervous I tried to zone out and so didn't hear anything said! The nurse (think maybe a new one) was very kind seeing I was such a big baby! I assume all ok seeing I can start injections?!

Ravan- congrats on having hope and glory on board. Really   this is going to be the start of your family xx

Mrs T- all the best for tomorrow  

Sarah- sounds like your trip to Brecon was just what you needed. And that sounds really positive about the Dr in Windsor.

Jo- HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!! x

Amanda- hope you're doing ok lovely  

Sorry for lack of personals- I'm too stressed by first injection to concentrate! Hope everybody is doing ok. Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## jk1

Hi Ladies,  Thank you all for the birthday messages, as I said we aren't celebrating this year although I did get some lovely cards, presents and a nice cake from my mum.

Son - I'm so sorry huni - sending you loads of hugs xxxx

Sarah - glad you had a nice few days xxxx

Ravan - hope you are resting up today!! xxx

Mrs T - I'm probably as excited as Bexy about tmrw for you!! xxx

Bexy - how are you huni?  hope you have a nice easter weekend planned xxx

Welshflower - we had to order more menopur and suprecur on our last fresh cycle too as we didn't have enough to see us through - have you heard anything back from Amanda yet? xxx

Hope everyone is having a nice day today - we've been to Ogmore and Rest Bay for a walk with the dogs (mine and my sisters) and my nephew is here to we have been 'rock pooling' although it was v v v cold.

Jo xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Welshflower - I was on 450 menopur both times I had treatment, the bottles do tend to go down rather quickly, lol!
Jo- glad you had a good day, it's always nicer when it happens that way.
Mrs T - not long now, exciting . . 
Ravan, how are you feeling?
Sarah- great news re that doc you found out a out and the break seems to have done you the worldof good.
Not many personals sorry, on phone and it drives me batty!
Love and hugs to all x x


----------



## Ravan

Gwennie welcome to the madness  Have added you to my list  

Mrs T....less than a full day now   hope the call comes early for you.

welsh flower I was on 300...it does go really quickly.

Just a quicky from me as Sam has been ill all day,but Im fine and not doing to much.Will be back tomorrow....im bored already lol


----------



## Dwrgi

Sonea-I am so VERY VERY sorry hun, you must be beside yourself.  You will know that you did everything possible to make this work, so you have no way to blame yourself.  You now need to put yourself first and do whatever it takes to get you through this-shout, cry, eat chocolate, get drunk, etc. etc.  Just be kind to yourself and have a bit of a break from it all, and see where that takes you.  Sending you HUGE   xxxx

Jo-happy birthday lovely!  Sounds like you're having a really special day.  Glad you got through yesterday-Tuesday will be easier now.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend, Axxxxx

Molly-gosh, what a rollercoaster you've had.  So glad that you have two embies on board the mother ship!  FX for OTD.  I asked Amanda about the aspirin and she said to avoid it until you see the HB on ultrasound at 6 weeks.  Hope that helps!  xxx

Loopy-Amanda is quite laid back about stuff like alcohol.  She doesn't seem to mind you doing anything, in moderation. However, there are many gurus out there who positively ban alcohol during any TTC attempt, let alone treatment.  It is completely your call, and I realise this may be too late, but the way I was told it by my acu lady, 'You don't want to feel that you did anything to jeopardise a successful outcome.'  Hmm, don't know if that helps you!  xxx

Les-FX that you had a good call from Amanda today.  GL for next week!  You must be so excited!  xxx

Raver-I am so glad that Hope and Gloria are on board the mothership and I'm sure they're getting snuggly as we speak!  Take it easy now hun, Axxx

Mrs T-good luck for tomorrow!  Will be thinking of you! xxx

Sarah-so glad you have come across this specialist.  You want to feel that you have done everything that you can to conceive naturally vefore looking at alternatives.  Way to go!  Glad that Brecon brought back your smile!  xx

Siany-how are those Easter eggs?  Hope you're scoffing loads as a prize for not being in school!  xxx

Bexy-the LL should ONLY ever be on top!  Sigh....   

Love to you all,


----------



## kara76

Promise to post more personals tomorrow but I'm off out and just wana wish mrs t bone tons of luck for tomorrow and I am very eggcited hehe.


----------



## Jen.80

Son I was so very sorry to see your sad news  

Mrs T I want to wish you good luck for ET tomorrow   that it works for you


----------



## Gwennie

Thank you for adding me to the list Ravan!! 
Good luck for tomorrow Mrs T

Thinking about eggs tonight- chocolate ones for a change!!!!!!

Gwennie x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Molly - meant to say earlier yes I take aspirin through the 2ww too, but if you aren't sure see what Amanda says

Gwennie - welcome to the madhouse, you'll get loads of support and laughter here

Welsh Flower - hope your first injection went well, it gets a lot easier after the first! I take 450 menopur and usually stimm for about 11 days so 9 days is plenty to start you off and the clinic always stock more they can give you at scans

Sarah - its so good to hear you sounding more positive, that trip must've done you the world of good

Jo - sounds like a perfect birthday to me. I bet Tuesday will be a breeze now after yesterday

Dwrgi - so have you decided to go for the immunes tests? 

Ravan - hope Sam is feeling better and you have managed to rest Hun. Try not to get overexcited tomorrow for me, you're supposed to be taking it easy, lol. I'm hoping to be on the bottom tomorrow, will keep you posted   

Bexy - of course I will text you as soon as I hear my lovely, I know you'll be going through every second with me

Kara - eggcited, lol. You do the eggcited, I'll do the nervous! 

Hi to everyone else. Thanks for all your messages and pms of support, I feel so blessed having Team Mrs T behind me all the way. I've kept super busy all day and really tired after an early start so hoping to get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## mollylew

Dwrgi- Thankyou. x

Welsh Flower - I had 4 boxes in my delivery and I was on 400 Menopur.I took it for 11 days in total so I had just enough.  Hope you managed to speak with Amanda and that you have a lovely weekend away x

Ravan - Hope Sam is better soon. Make sure your taking it very easy x 

Mrs T - Thinking of you tommorrow. Lots of luck x 

Sarah - you sound very focussed and like the break did you good. I hope so x 

Welcome Gwennie x

Squelch - How are you doing? x

Les - You must be wishing the days away. Not long to go!! x

Love to everyone else x x x


----------



## Sarah411

Just a quickie to wish Mrs T all the luck in the World. Go Team Orange!  

Sarah xx


----------



## Welsh Flower

Thanks for the replies. I guess we'll just have to order some more Menopur if need be. I've got delivery failures for my emails to Amanda for some reason!

But, wahoo... first injection done and all fine. My DH was brilliant and calm and I was pretty brave too (for me!!) so feeling very proud of us both!

Good luck again Mrs T. Hope everyone has a lovely Easter weekend.xxxx


----------



## jk1

Good luck Mrs T - I am v excited for you! xxx


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck for today Mrs T. Xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck Mrs T


----------



## Love2BaMum

Good Luck Mrs T! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning ladies, well Helen just rang and I'm going in for 12.30, hopefully the blasts will expand by then and I hope to be reporting that I'm pupo later. Thanks for all the good luck messages


----------



## Ravan

good luck Mrs T,cant wait for your news


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck Mrs t xxx


----------



## newbee28

Happy Saturday everyone!

Can't wait to break into those choccie eggs! Nom nom

Welcome Gwennie. I am also starting IVF in May so may bump into you at the clinic!

Happy easter everyone xxx


----------



## Siany

Good luck Mrs T!

Sonea, so sorry that it was not good news for you. Take care. x

Jo, belated 'happy birthday'. I hope things will be easier for you in work next week. X

Ravan, hope Sam gets better soon.

Welcome Gwennie..


----------



## Ravan

Sams much better thanks...just a 24hr bug 

Les.....................ivf E/T 9th April 
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Loopy.................iui 4th scan 10th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
StaceyEmma......icsi April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf May
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Helen







scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh







scan 19th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April 
Ravan OTD 18th April 
Mollylew......OTD 20th April 
Mrs T...........OTD 20th April


----------



## Ravan

Devon halfway there,how are you feeling?


----------



## Dwrgi

Thinking of you Mrs T!  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well afternoon all. The good news is I'm pupo, 3 on board. The not so good news is they didn't expand from the freeze as much as they should have so we are both feeling deflated to say the least. Trying to be grateful that we got this far and still have a chance. The one is still probably a better embryo than we had on our first three cycles but it was hard to hear Helen say there was a reduced chance of pregnancy now. Amanda was a bit more positive, but she always is. Oh and DH named them Alvin, Simon & Theodore when he was feeling more positive this morning!

Sean did the ET and he was lovely, kept calling me poppet which DH thought was really funny, I'm not really a poppet kind of girl. No LL there today to cheer me up either, sigh. Lying on the sofa now with DH looking after me, will try and catch up later 

Ravan - OTD is 20th for your list, I'll be glad to be on the bottom at last

Special thanks to special girls for your messages today, you know who you are. So grateful to have you to help us through another part of this journey


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T done for you  got everything crossed for you.  

Les  and Danni looks like your next


----------



## Ravan

Just noticed the names....  brilliant...and all boys


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Of course, to balance out your girls!


----------



## BexyPob

Hello lovely mrs t...so pleased you're finally pupo  This cycle has been a real test for you hon, and you know that means the result will be well worth waiting for on 20th.  I think Kara will be the first to say she got Tyler from not the best embryo so it can most definitely happen...maybe even three times over lol! Loads of love and have a lovely rest enjoying being waited on hand and foot xxxxxx

Les you're next  xx

Jo hope you had a good b'day.  I'm ok thanks, just waiting as usual...I'm hoping to start jabbing in less than 2 weeks now, bout bloomin time lol! Xx

Hope everyone is having a good Easter xx


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick post to wish Mrs T all the best   xxx


----------



## les0090

Well done Mrs t. There should be a good chance with 3.  

And I've just seen my name at the top if the list. Aargh! Defrost is probably thursday now so I'm getting my instructions on Monday as to what to do. Gosh they're keeping me waiting! Am now sitting in our new (ish) caravan in the Wye valley. It's the first time we've been away in it and so far so good. Not sure how to hide Easter eggs in it though. And with a dog!
Happy Easter everyone!! Xxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello Alvin, Simon and Theodore!

Thanks everyone for your kind messages. You guys are the best! I know you all truly understand and feel what I go through without me having to put it into words. You've been the best support ever. I guess i'll await my AF and have my follow up with Amanda. But I am guessing my options are rather limited now. By the way, does any one know how long it'll take for my AF to show up after stopping the Prontogest injections?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Son - they say hello back. It always helps me to get a follow up booked as soon as possible. It can take up to a week for AF to show for me after prontogest. Big hugs, you know I'm thinking of you x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t bone. Congratulations on being pupo. U know my feelings but omg u didn't tell me the names! Hehe class. 
Good old ivf has a way of screwing with our heads and hearts and no one knows which embryo is a goodie and look at me 13 top quality embryos transferred 1 baby yet u here of poor quaility embryos making babies. My worst cycle was my best and who knows what my little day 2 embryos would of been like an blast. Having the snow babies on board gives u a chance and I demand you feed them chocolate hehehehehehehe

Ravan sorry to hear sam has had a bug

Son amanda will let u know your options I'm sure. Af will probably arrive a couple of days after stopping the meds

Afm just got in from work which is poop


----------



## Ravan

Son ...one step at a time,you never know whats around the corner,sending you massive hugs     

Mrs T how you feeling?

Les you cant keep moving the goal post!   I want you to have e/t this week please!  

Bexy 2 weels will be here before you know it  let the count down begin.

** did you enjoy the rain today  

Kara was a 24hr thing,weird...he made up for it today,although still struggling to get him to eat anything,plenty of fluid though.

evening all


----------



## mollylew

Hi Mrs T - Congratulations on being pupo. x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - I know, completely forgot to tell you their names. Thanks for talking through things with me yesterday, you're a star. I feel better today and will let you know if I need you to kick me up the butt, lol. As for the chocolate, go on then, if you insist!

Ravan - how are you feeling Hun? Has the 2ww madness kicked in yet or is Sam keeping you too busy?

Bexy - woo hoo, can't wait for you to start jabbing. Nearly there lovely

Devonmaid - how are you doing? Hope the 2ww is being kind to you, less than a week now

Molly - you ok too?

Hi everyone else. Happy Easter to you all. 

Afm feeling a bit better than yesterday. Just gave myself the pupo lecture that I usually give out, lol. Thought I'd better before you lot give it to me. Having a stronger reaction to the womb relaxant than I did last cycle which is freaking DH out and making him laugh at me at the same time. The shakes are uncontrollable and my heart is banging in my chest - hope I don't shake A, S & T out, he he.


----------



## Gwennie

Happy Easter everyone- breakfast was more chocolate this morning, any excuse!

Mrs T, glad you're feeling a little better today- love the names, can't say them without singing the theme tune in a funny voice! Was thinking of you yesterday 

Hope you all have a lovely, relaxing Easter Sunday and thanks again for making me feel so welcome  
Take care
Gwennie X


----------



## Danni162

Welcome Gwennie  

Son - sorry to hear your bad news hope you can get some time this weekend and recover.

Mrs T - congrats 3 put back  love the names.

Me- am going for e/c tomorrow am really scared now. Having a day in bed today watching DVDs to keep my mind off it

Hope you all have a nice easter


----------



## Ravan

Danni dont be scared it will all go well Im sure.

Mrs T the madness kicked in on day 1   dont know why...the 1st week is usually easy for me  ..maybe cause its the finale....mind you Sam is keeping me busy.  Good to see your feeling a better.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone, sorry to gatecrash

Just wanted to wish Ravan and Mrs T all the very best, fingers and toes all crossed here, thinking of you lots xxxx

Happy easter and good luck to you all x


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck for tomorrow Danni. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gwennie - me too, and the movie is on tonight too, how strange!

Danni - good luck for tomorrow, there really is nothing to worry about, they take great care of you. Keep us posted

Ravan - aww, sorry to hear you are suffering already, it's usually the same for me - ok in the first week, totally crazy in the second! But it's something of a relief this time not to have too much hope if that makes sense. How does Andy feel? My DH is really down today, you'd think we'd already had the bfn. Bless him, I have no words of encouragement for him either

Sarah - thanks so much x

Hi everyone else, it's really quiet on here at the moment


----------



## lillsbills

T bone - been trying to work out what to say to you, the best way I can say what I mean is that  as we all know only to well in this 'game' that we are unwilling participants in, life has a habit of throwing curved balls, fingers, toes and everything crossed a good curved ball comes your way. Sorry that makes sense in my head .. 
Danni - I know it's scary but you will be fine, they take good care of you.  We are all proof of that, good luck for tom and let us know how you get on x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - thanks, it does make sense. Bless you, I don't think anyone really knows what to say right now but it helps just knowing you are thinking of me x


----------



## Siany

Danni, all the best for ec tomorrow. x

Mrs T, thinking of you during your rollercoaster ride.  Keep giving yourself that PUPO talk hun.  X

Happy Easter everyone. x


----------



## Gwennie

Bank Holiday Sunday, usually enjoy going out on nights like tonight, but got a date with Des O'Connor instead- and more chocolate. I'll be looking like an Easter Egg at this rate!

Was just explaining to my husband, who has been anabsolute star on the rollercoaster so far, how I already feel as if I know you all, and somehow knowing that there are people out there who sympathise and understand makes it all a little more bearable-  was laughing at the irony of starting Cilest pills before long, the exact bloomin' ones that I spent my 20's taking trying to AVOID getting pregnant!!!!!!! Sure some of you will be able to empathise with that one!

Anyhow, Des and my cheese and crackers are waiting ( so rock and roll!)
Danni hope all goes well for you tmoro x
Mrs T, hope A, S and T- and you are doing Ok, enjoy the film if you watch it! Try and keep hold of those positive thoughts x

Hope you all have a lovely Bank holiday Monday,  G x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - I'm trying Hun

Gwennie - totally get the irony of the pill and I don't know how I would have got through this rollercoaster without ff - I've got some really special friends I couldn't be without now. I've taped the film for a PJ day tomorrow when Dh is decorating. With you on the Easter Eggs, planning on getting stuck in myself soon BUT Des O'Connor, really! There's gotta be something better than that to watch, lol


----------



## Gwennie

Have decided that even Antiques Roadshow is better than Des!!!! looking forward to Silent Witness at 9 mind!


----------



## farm boy

hello all.
very sorry  soneasze to see that you had bad news. we do wish the very best for you and your dh and we hope that you can 
find your way onto the path that will eventually bring you to the right place. hopefully we will be on a path too
and we will see you there.
there's one thing you can be sure of on this thread is that those on it have been through the mill too so we can all
sympathise with what your going through. i dont know if it helps but were here all the same, whether you want us or not.    
we are really happy to read today that there are  more pupo's in the team. we do like the good news.
i hope that dwrgi, sarah and jk are all well at work, holiday or on a new sofa and that any plans you have are moving in 
the right direction and that you guys are finding the smiles come easier again.
we have both had a stinky cold this week so are a right pair of old crocks and on top of that mrs ** is on her second course
of anti-biotics to try and rid her of a throat infection that shes had for more than a month. i think we need her to be 
tip-top health before our et. thanks guys for hoping for us that this time will be the one, i hope this is the one.
raven thanks for noticing my absence but dont worry i haven't divorced you all just yet in fact i would say we are definately
still on our honeymoon!   also i see that you noticed me doing my rain dance the other day it worked didn't it!
all farmers know how to do that you know, we learn how on a special course run by the agricultural college, 
you have to bring your own tambourine though.
thanks for all the replies for mrs ** regarding the sting with the supracur. as said before it was not a big deal but we just
thought we had better check that it was meant to be so. i think she would prefer it with the sting removed though.
i'm glad to see some new names popping up on the thread and hope you all the very best of sucesses too. there are some fab folks
on here and they will help you with anything they can and take the mick too. i dont mind i guess you wont too.
good luck les with your et this week it's what the big build up is all about hopefully you and your dh will have a trainee
tractor driver in the fields before too long.
bexypob we have been following the posts about obem for a while and have only just worked out what on earth you are talking about
we had thought it was a program on s4c or something. we get it now, but dont watch i'm afraid.
we have been double busy trying to keep things here running straight and trying to keep all the paperwork up to date, plus 
we have got the vat and end of year accounts to do too this week, we do hate it but it's all part of small busuness life hence
you haven't heard much from me (no cheering please).
happy easter to you all if it's your thing, i'm only in it for the chocolate to be honest.
i could write a book on here tonight but i will save you all the time and bordom of it for now, maybe i'll post again later.
take care my ladies.

**..


----------



## BexyPob

Hello our lovely man **, so lovely to hear from you. Sorry you and mrs ** have been poorly, the anti-biotics are a bonus for treatment for mrs ** they give them to some of us immune ladies so she's way ahead of the game even though she doesn't have any immune issues! I'm not surprised you don't watch one born... you already see enough births on the farm, it would be like a busmans holiday. Anyway feel better soon and enjoy the choc  

Gwennie I'm feeling your pill irony too...if only I had known years ago I didn't actually need it lol, now I've been on it for 4 weeks to try to get pregnant...ain't life weird? 

Danni good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  They look after you wonderfully, you will be fine, promise  

Lills you couldn't be more right about the curved ball...none of us can predict what is going to happen each tx, no matter what odds we are given at each stage. Hope you're doing ok chick.

Mrs t loads of love to a, s and t xxxxxxx

Afm had two days of wall to wall friends with babies culminating in being a godmum at a christening today, I read a poem and started to cry....cringeworthy, but smug parent overload i'm afraid, not helped by the  testogel lol!!!!


----------



## mollylew

Bex - You're time will come...

Danni - I was dreading egg collection after my experience of previous cycles at another clinic, but honestly, last week at CRGW was absolutely fine. I found them excellent. Wishing you lots of luck.

Mrs T and Ravan - The 2ww madness has arrived super early for me too!!! When I started this cycle I promised myself that I was going to relax and not worry as I know that worrying is pointless and there is nothing I can physically do to make this work. Well that PMA went down the pan on my first scan and hasn't been found since! Every cramp, every pain, twinge and I am paranoid! I am officially in Squelchs' "knicker watching" gang!

Devonmaid - How are you doing a week in? Any words of wisdom?

Les - You'll be in the gang of 2ww madness on Thursday.

Thinking of everyone x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - hope you and mrs ** feel better soon

Bexy - big hugs, you know I'm thinking of you and your time is coming very very soon

Molly - its a bit early for knicker watching Hun!

Can someone please blow me a bubble? I can't cope with an odd number, I even moved rooms in the clinic yesterday so as not to go in an odd no. DH was really embarrassed


----------



## farm boy

hello my ff ladies.
first off hello gwennie mrs ** agreed that your comment about the pill was spot on and irony being the exact word to describe it,
if only we new then what we know now.....        we'd probably still make loads of mistakes!
-bexypob i'm sorry that it can get too much sometimes but crying can be quite threaputic so dont be embarressed about it.
we have family members who are understandably very proud of their children and love coming to the farm with them and we love them
coming too. i love being uncle ** and think i am pretty damn good at it and also it's good practice which i'm hoping i will
be greatfull for one day. but the one thing that i just cannot bring myself to do is to read them bedtime stories. when i'm asked
to do it i just have to make an excuse and say maybe next time. it's a part of myself that i just cannot give. 
i think i'm saving it for when we have our own to read to (i'm really looking forward to it) and once i've read to ours
then i'll be more than glad to read to the others but not until then.
could anyone understand ? maybe it doesn't make sense but i'm a complicated person so i just go with it.
how could any man who hasn't got to be 40 years old without being able to have a family understand? i dont know if they could.
i dont doubt that those with a family feel great sypathy but sometimes i think behind it some probably think we should just 
accept our lot and move on. i'm glad they dont know the misery of it i wouldn't wish it upon anyone.
when one comes to the reality that your dearest will never be able to bear children with her own eggs it's a pain that you both
feel as the sharpest of knives, when we discussed it i made it quite clear that i would also be 100% prepared to accept that 
if i had to have no genetic link with our offspring it would not slow me up in the sligtest.
now genes are all well and good and given a choice of course we would all choose it to be so but it is so not that important.
for me it is about the nurture. it is about us being a family, together is the thing that matters. teaching, learning
and loving is what i want to know. i truly think that if mrs ** already had a child from a previous relationship, and that child
was 'ours' to bring up as we saw fit then i could sleep soundly in my bed. if we had that if we had someone to pass our love and
knowlege to it would make all my life worth while.
maybe i spend too much time on my own
doing the job i do means that i spend most of most days working alone. true sometimes mrs ** is there too but mostly it's 
just me. i may be in the fields or in the cab for hours on end. some jobs require alot of concentration while with others its 
almost autopilot which leaves alot of time for thinking (well my version of thinking anyway).
i guess i dream away the hours.
in the mean time lets all just keep going as best we can.

**..


----------



## Ravan

** good to see you back! Hurry up and get those tax returns done,only 10 days till your 1st scan! Thankyou for the rain my veggies needed it  I dont have a tambourine but I have a drum next time you fancy a rain dance and a chant   

Mrs T I always use room 4 lol But this time I was in room 3   I did hesitate walking through that door  

Molly good to see we are all a little nuts eh?!  Im with you with the knicker watch....Im not going to wear any tomorrow   that sorts that problem  

Bexy awww so nice to have the honour of being a godmum.

hope your all well.Going to read a bit and of to bed.Night night xxxx


----------



## mollylew

Wit Whooo.... Knickerless Ravan!! How are you feeling today?

How are you Mrs T?

Hope everyone has enjoyed the extra days off x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Molly, how is the knicker checking going? Are you symptom spotting yet?

Raver - how are you today, apart from knickerless?   

I'm ok, had a really bad nights sleep (prob the steroids) so feeling really lethargic. Lying on the sofa watching tv really bored while DH is decorating.


----------



## Ravan

Hi Molly and mrs T Im fine today,hope your both well.  
Not feeling anything at all at the mo,but its early days.


----------



## Ravan

Danni's e/c today! Good luck Danni


----------



## Ravan

Les.....................ivf E/T 12th April 
Danni.................icsi E/C 9th April
Loopy.................iui 4th scan 10th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
StaceyEmma......icsi E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf May
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Helen  scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh  scan 19th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April 
Ravan OTD 18th April 
Mollylew......OTD 20th April 
Mrs T...........OTD 20th April


----------



## Danni162

Thanks everyone for your support - they got 6 eggs am a bit disapointed thought I would get more. Am on my way home now. They are doing Icsi on them all so pray it works now x


Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - 6 is a great number, good luck for your call tomorrow x


----------



## mollylew

Danni - Don't be disappointed. 6 is fab! 

Mrs T and Ravan - I am fine. Haven't been doing much really. Still knicker watching. Had a slight loss of colour yesterday. But all seems ok now. I m hoping it was too early for anything sinister!! I am probably paranoid as I bled early on the other cycles. Apart from that, nothing to report!! Hope you are both taking it easy x x


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi all, I'm finding myself becoming very addicted to this site and reading all your post I find myself giggling one moment and in floods of tears the next. I'm counting down the days and keeping my fingers crossed for your OTD's devonmaid, raven, mollylew and mrs t iv got a good feeling about this year guys. 

I'm still trying to get to grip with the abbreviations so bare with me  I'l get there.

I have to email Amanda Wednesday to find out if I'm to carry on taking the second pack of microgynon or to stop I'm not sure what that will mean if I'm to stop but I'm hoping it's good news

Danny-   for you too x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

MrsR - that's exactly what this journey is like, a combination of laughter and tears. Just shout if you don't understand anything, us old timers often use abbreviations without thinking of others. Good luck for your news this week


----------



## Ravan

Well done Danni 6 is great! good luck with the call tomorrow,hope you dont have to wait to long   

Mrs R I wonder if that means your starting your jabs.

Devon how you doing?


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Thanks mrs T, one that is bothering me is AFM?

Raven- I really hope that is what it means   a step closer


----------



## kara76

Danni congratulations 6 eggs is fab and brought me the best success! Lucky number 6


----------



## Mrs Thomas

MrsR - AFM is as for me..


----------



## jk1

Dannii - like everyone has said 6 is fab - in fact if we decide to cycle again thats roughly the amount we are looking to get rather than loads and loads xx


xxxx


----------



## Danni162

Thank you all for your support. As it is my first time I thought the more the better. Is there any reason you would rather 6 Jk? Sorry I am new to this.


----------



## farm boy

hello everyone.
what's this i see mrs thomas not in a good mood.
i dont like that much, so please try and keep positive, we want the you 'the oracle' to be a happy person as it helps us keep happy too.
maybe you could persuade your dh to decorate in the nude for a bit i think it could liven up a dull day.

i had forgotten to announce the results of the 'name the bull calf' winner.
which we have decided is: jennywren2012 with the winning name  'jimbubbley'  hooray!

no i'm only joking just made that lot up.
it is of course you mrs t with 'jethro'.
thankyou for all contributions and maybe we'll have another comp when 'k' comes around. you've gotta be in it to win it.
i will upload a picture of the little chap maybe this evening if i can work out how to put it under the signature.
ravan if your there, could you explain how to do that? that would be nice.

i havn't heard from staceyemma for a while. if your there stacy hoping your okay and that your treatment date is getting near.
we only ended up on this thread because of following your posts. you were the first donor that we found on ff so we're here
because of you really.
it can be easy for us recipients to think the whole thing is about us when it would not be possible without the likes of you.
hoping it all goes well with you and your dh.

danni- we hope your treatment went well today, soon to join the pupo team.

i still havn't got any new treatment news for mrs **, not sure why i'm here really. actually thats not true at all i like it here. 
like you guys i do have big down days (yesterday) about it all sometimes too. sometimes i think that there's no point to us even going forward with it all but then i remember what the prize is if we succeed and it makes it well worth the efforts.

mrs r- i get it with all the  abbreviations. there are plenty explained on the home page/site announcements/words and meanings. but there are lots used on here that are not explained on there, weve been here a while now and still dont understand them all maybe it's part of the fun figuring out the enigma code of ff.

hi to Mrs Cookiemoo, Sainy, Bexypob, Welsh flower, Loopy, Mollylew, devonmaid, squelch and helen.
sorry if i missed you, so many names.
all the best  to all the rest 

**..


----------



## jk1

Danni - no problem hun - well when we had our follow up with Amanda she said that there is normally the same number of 'good' eggs whether you get less or more so for example, out of a batch of 20 eggs there could be 2 'good' eggs and there would also be the same out of a batch of 6 (this is just an example and I am trying to relay from memory!!  )  So my problem is that I normally get OHSS (where i overstimmulate and get too many follicles) so we are trying to get less and hopefully they will be mature that way too xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - 'the oracle' is struggling to take her own advice and finding it really hard seeing my DH so sad, but fear not I will bounce back. I am back in work tomorrow so keeping occupied always helps me, I am not good with my own thoughts at a time like this. I am one stubborn old thing so I know I will get there one way or another. 

Ooh, you got me there with your results, as I was reading your post I went from very grumpy to laughing out loud, good one! Can't wait to see my Jethro


----------



## Danni162

Just had a call from Lyndon 5 are immature only 1 is good enough to try so praying tonight.


----------



## kara76

Oh danni big hugs. U must be feeling pretty rubbish but just so u know I had 2 fertilse out of 6 and 1 did make a baby so they is hope as long as that one fertisies


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - you must be gutted Hun but Kara is spot on, it only takes one. I'll be keeping everything crossed here for you. Big hugs


----------



## Dwrgi

Danni-sorry that five were immature, but stick with it, and send loads of PMA that you will only need one, which is what we all know!  Try not to worry hun, Axxx

Mr **-so sorry to hear that you had a bad day yesterday.  It is completely normal, isn't it, and sometimes you just need to go with the flow.  This is such a pants journey, and really you need a lot of strength to continue with it, every day, day in day out.  It is FOREVER on my mind, and I can't escape it, no matter what I do.  I'm sure it's the same for you too, especially if you work on your own.  No distractions.  The thing is, you have got to be in it to win it, and you know that you and Mrs ** are doing everything that you can to make your own little mancub.  I guess it's hard now as you are coming up to treatment, and thoughts, worries and anxieties are more concentrated.  But, you have got to believe, and you have got to give it your best shot.  I so wish you and Mrs ** success-you will both make fab parents.  So, lots and lots of PMA and not 'if' it succeeds, but 'when'!!  Big  

Mrs T-the same to you too.  So sorry that Helen suggested that the three embies weren't as strong as they could be, but that means absolutely nothing in this game, as there are so many exceptions to every single rule.  You hear, every day, of people who had BFPs despite the odds, so who's to say that those three embies won't make it through?  So, try not to worry hun and keep believing!  I am thinking of you, Axxx

Ravan-how are you feeling hun?  So hoping that the little embie is getting all snuggled in as we write!  xxxx

Jo-fascinating information about 6 eggs.  Amazing what we learn on here, and all so useful.  Thanks for that.  Hope your day goes well tomorrow-will be thinking of you!  xxx

Siany-how are you enjoying your hols hun?  Hope you're having a well earned rest!  xx

Sarah-how are you hun?  Have you got an appointment with the Winsdor specialist?  So hope he can help you! xxx

Lills-how are you hun?  Big  

Sonea-how are you feeling?  Been thinking about you loads.  This is all crap, isn't it Hope you're sort of okay, and thinking of a plan.  A plan is always a good idea.  xxx

Bexy (went to type Hyper, but remembered!), hope you're okay?  It is so ironic about BCP.  Let's hope this is your one, hun.  If you don't mind me asking, what immune issues do you have?  How did you test for these?  GL to you hun!  xx

Gwennie-welcome!  And HUGE GL!  I watched Des too, but only until Rhod Gilbert.  He is a star, and sooooooo sexy!!  

Molly-how are you doing hun?  Keep yourself busy and AWAY from your knickers!!!   xxx

Les-hope you're having a nice time in your caravan with your family and dog in the Wye Valley.  Hope the rain isn't spoiling things too much.  What a pain having to wait till Thursday-you're so right, this game is a real test of strength and patience!  xxxx

Love to you all, and hope I haven't forgotten anybody!  

Went to Leekes with OH today-BIG mistake.  Babies and little tots everywhere.  I came out of there quite upset.  This journey really stinks! But onwards and upwards and hey ho!!


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Mr **- thanks for the advice, sorry to hear you been having a down day recently, but can I say me and DH are donating and we are so thankful for the recipients and for the egg sharing program as if it was for them we would have a even longer wait. And to know we are helping another couple is the best feeling in the world 

Danni- sorry about your news but like others have said you only need one so everything crossed for you

Staceyemma fantastic news you got your dates  and a holiday is just what you need to take time out I'm hoping to book something soon actually we'v also been thinking about Majorca


----------



## jk1

Danni - sending you big hugs - Kara and Mrs T are right though huni - good luck for your call tmrw morning - praying its fab news for you xxx


----------



## Devonmaid

Hi all, 
sorry not been on for few days so trying to catch up on everything. Congrats Raver and Mrs t for being pupo i have really good feelings for you both on this cycle! 

Danni - stay positive hun i know this and every step is soo hard but keep the belief your egg will fertilise     

Molly - i dont really feel i have any tips... i have been really calm this time (even dh says so , so must be true!) dont know why. Been trying to keep myself really busy mainly catching up with friends/family (most of whom know nothing about what i am going through!), shopping and gentle walking.  
dont get me wrong it is not like i am not thinking about it every single second - cos i am but just trying to stay open minded about the outcome. 
Am also very much definately on knicker watch (althoough am loving the commando option    ) as have always bled early and before OTD previously so next few days crucial for that. 

Good luck les for ET this week hopefully. 
Hey to **, Mrs R2011 and everyone else
D xx


----------



## Ravan

Les.....................ivf E/T 12th April 
Danni.................icsi E/T 11th April
Loopy.................iui 5th scan 13th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
StaceyEmma......icsi E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf May
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct

  

Helen







 scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh







scan 19th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April 
Ravan OTD 18th April 
Mollylew......OTD 20th April 
Mrs T...........OTD 20th April


----------



## Ravan

Danni,like Kara said her worst cycle was her best  
Lets hope its the same for you.....on a plus side....you'll be pupo tomorrow  

Devon I've only once made it to otd without bleeding too(and that was Sam) got everything crossed for us all


----------



## Emnige

Wow, it's been such a long time since I checked in on this thread and I can't believe how busy it is!

Helen & Sqwelch   on your   You must both be on cloud 9 xxx

Haven't got time for any more personals but just want to wish you all the very best and to let you all know that I am thinking of you all xxx


----------



## farm boy

right then.
by jesus i must like you lot.
i have just spent an hour opening an account and trying to upload these photos of the calf jethro on youtube.
then i gave up, opened an account on photobucket.com and have managed to upload them there.
they're not even particularly good photos as i'm no david bailey but i'm hoping mrs thomas will enjoy them.
if anyone would like to see the little fella then you can do the following.
-go to google. type photobucket.com in the search bar and click on link.
-when you have the photobucket homepage up type  farmboy20000  into the search bar and click the arrow.
- a message comes up saying 'no matches found' but bellow that it says 'click to view this users profile' click it.
- hopfully you will then see 10 pictures of jethro.
now i did also rotate some of them so that they are all straight but for some reason some are still sidways, i have no explanation.
i'm not a program writer for microsoft or anything but i thought i was at least able to do basic tasks, obviously not.
anyhoo i'm hoping it works okay.
it's not compulsory you dont have to look.
he is a very friendly chap and does like a good rub on the head.

glad to hear stacyemma that your doing well and that a holiday is on the cards.
hello to lillsbills and kara too.

**..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

** - that was an hour really well spent. He is gorgeous, I feel quite proud! Give him a good rub on the head from me tomorrow. I just showed him to DH too and he loved him too, we both love animals (more than people if we are completely honest, lol)


----------



## farm boy

raven i'm glad your veggies are getting a good drink at last.
any more trouble just give me a shout and i'll rattle my tamborine again for you  

**..


----------



## jk1

** and Mrs ** - Jethro is lovely - particularly like his curly hair!! xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Dani sending you massive hugs for a really good call tomorrow, it must have been a huge disappointment to you and dh but it does only take one and I bet your one is a real fighter xxxxxx

** awwwww possibly the most gorgeous calf I have ever seen! He looks just like a Jethro too, and I love the photo where he has his tongue stuck out at you...brilliant! Thank you for uploading those, made my night   hope you and mrs ** are feeling much better today xx

Mrs t congrats on the winning name, very well deserved victory but I am as competitive as you and am already working up a list of K names! Sending you big hugs chick xx

Devon, raver and Molly good luck with commando girls, I think this could definitely be the way forward for all of us!  You're doing well...not long to go now  xx

Dwrgi hope you're ok chick? We're not really sure what immune issues I have in truth.  We had all of the level ones and karyotyping, they were fine and if anything my blood is on the thin side rather than clotting.  I was all ready to go with level 2's as well because I know deep down something is wrong but Amanda advised to just treat empirically as though I have anti-progesterone and high allo-immune (I think) because I have exthma and asthma which are indicators.  I have had my best cycles yet with intralipids, steroids and gestone so keeping positive that it's one of those and not defective embryo's! If I ever get enough to choose from though we may go for pgd next time too. If you want to borrow the book on immunes just give me a pm, don't fork out for it yourself.  I'll warn you now though it's a heavy read lol xx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Ravan

good luck with the call Danni


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thinking of you Danni, hope it comes early for you


----------



## les0090

Loads of luck for your phonecall Danni. Hope its good news. Xx  

Still awaiting my confirmation and instructions on edf. (New abb. Meaning egg defrost lol).

Hi to everyone. Quick post as our phone lines have been down for 4 days so no internet! To many smelling misfakes when tipping on pone. Lol. Did that on porpoise. Xxx


----------



## Ravan

Les good luck,hope your not waiting to long either

Loopy good luck with your scan,hope this is the one


----------



## farm boy

morning ladies.
thankyou dwrgi. i know that you are right and you know that you are right too, but sometimes i think that there is no chance
of the treatment working, that there is no chance of ever becoming a dad that we may as well give up. i'm gonna be getting old.
but i also know that we just have to try, again.
so we will.
you keep happy if you can it helps us all.
thankyou for the good advice and for caring.

thanks bexypob, jk, mrs t and all. he would be happy to hear the coo-ing but it may go to his head 
so i wont tell him he's on the internet.

mrs r. it's really nice of you to say that. it appears that we both appreciate the other which i guess is how it should be.
hoping it's gonna work out just perfect for you and yours.

good luck les and danni.

the suns out here again so i'm definatley not staying in to do any more accounts today thats for sure.
think i'll try and fix the baler before we  need it.

**..


----------



## Siany

Danni, good luck for the phone call. Hope it is good news for you. x


----------



## Danni162

Thank you for all your well wishes - it has worked - the 1 I have is fertilised  going to put it back in tomorrow. Lyndon said 2 others matured overnight I dunno what they do with this. 

Love the name jethro for the calf  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - woo hoo, that's brilliant news. Hopefully you may have more than one after all


----------



## BexyPob

Danni whoop whoop fan bloomin tastic news, I'm chuffed for you  . Good luck tomorrow xxx

Les good luck for your edf phone call too, love the new abbreviation! Xxx


----------



## Ravan

well done Danni thats brilliant! good luck with the transfer tomorrow xxx


----------



## Danni162

Quick question if the eggs have now matured do they try and fertilise these also? For tomorrow or would I need to go in again? This is so new to me I don't really understand. 

Les hope you get a good call too


----------



## Dwrgi

Danni-with Mollylew's late fertilizing embryos, they froze them.  I think.  So you'll have ET tomorrow and they may well freeze the other two.  So glad that this one fertilized-you must have been out of your mind with worry. GL hun! xxx

Bexy-thanks for your input.  I've got the Dr Beer book.  Must say, it's really good if you can't get to sleep as it's sooooooooooooooo boring!  (Well, I was never a scientist!).  Might wait for the consult with Amanda next Thurs before going ahead with immune tests.  I know what she'll say though!  "Old eggs!".  xxxx

**-Jethro is completely beautiful, what adorable eyelashes and I must say, he doesn't look that amused to being photographed from all angles!!!  

Bugger, power about to go on laptop, must finish.

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Danni so glad to hear that your egg has fertilised, fantastic news! Like Dwrgi said you must have been so worried, glad everything has turned out ok for you.

Ravan thanks for the good luck wishes.

I haven't had internet access all weekend so I've missed loads but I've tried to keep up on my phone but things move so fast!

AFM I think I need some words of support ladies  
I had my 4th scan today and I'm still not ready! Amanda has increased my dosage again and I've got to go for another scan (the 5th one!!!) on Friday which will be CD20 I asked how many more scans are are there likely to be and she said another one next week and hopefully that will be it.  Feeling so down and anxious about it all and worrying that the insemination is going to happen too late in my cycle now for it to have any chance of working but not sure if this makes a difference? Everyone I read about seem to have insemination around CD12.  I feel like there isn't a hope in hell of this IUI working now any words of advice/support or wisdom would be really appreciated. I'm not going to be having insemination until day 25 of my cycle at the earliest and I've never even heard of anyone having it done later than that just wondered if it will be cancelled?

Thanks in advance ladies x


----------



## Sarah411

Hello all,

Been awol for a while as didnt feel i could add anything and didn't want my misery upsetting those going through treatment.

Danni congratulations on your egg fertilising. All the best for tomorrow.

**, Jethro is gorgeous and so cute. We all have doubts about treatment not working and that we will never be M&D's we wouldn't be normal if we didn't. Just remember its happened for others and your time is coming, just think the best things come to those who wait.

Mrs T & Ravan, Devonmaid how you  doing through the 2ww hope your OK.

Amanda, how you doing chick, yes we have an appointment in Windsor on the 26th May it was next available date. I just hope he can do something for us. He wouldn't give too much away on the phone i expect he just wants to see us as he gets paid that way lol. I have spoken to a couple of Ladies in the same situation and it worked for them, but not getting our hopes up as not everyone is the same.

How is everyone else doing on this sunny but windy day.

Sarah xx


----------



## Isis39

Hi everyone

Loopy - just read your post.  The exact same thing happened to me with the stimming - I think I was about day 27 when I eventually had the basting.  Unfortunately I didn't get a positive, but I don't think it was because of the length of time I was stimming for - I'm a lot older than you so you've probably got a much better chance than me.

I went through all the same thoughts and feelings as you as well - wondering whether I would ever get there and whether the treatment would be cancelled.  But you do need to trust Amanda.  If you had a higher dose of stimms you might end up with too many follicles to go ahead which would mean the treatment would definitely be cancelled.  I read a post from someone else on FF which helped a bit - "better to go slowly in the right direction than fast in the wrong one!"  Fingers crossed for the next scan.

All the best Danni and Les.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## kara76

Cycle days don't really matter when having iui or ivf as our bodies are control with the meds, its all about follicle size

Danni get news that you eggies have matured over night


----------



## Love2BaMum

Isis39 thank you so much for the lovely message. I'm trying my best to pick myself up but will be glad when I'm home with DH. I've sent Amanda a quick email as I'm so worried, I hope she'll be able to put my mind at ease. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has felt like this and I love your saying - I'm going to write it somewhere so that i can have a little look at it when I'm starting to stress!

Kara76 thanks for the info.

Ravan can you update me 5th scan on the 13th April please? Thanks x


----------



## Siany

Danni,so glad your egg fertilised and that others have matured.  Good luck for transfer tomorrow. X


----------



## Dwrgi

**-I have put Jeth as my desktop screensaver, as he is soooooooooooooo cute!  x


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Well we finally have the go ahead for Thursday. Pregnyl tonight with last suprecur then dh in Thursday morning to take a small but vital role in this rollercoaster journey. Nice of him to jump on board for a bit!!  Here we go!! Xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Les-you've waited a long time for this!  This is now YOUR time!!!!  Sending loads of     for you, Axxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Brilliant news Les you must be so pleased, you've waited a very long time for this as Dwrgi says, best things come to those that wait..not that you had much choice. Sending loads of good luck   too on Thursday, keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## Gwennie

Really pleased to hear your good news Les and Danni, will be thinking of you on the next stage of this rollercoaster ride x

Hope everyone else is ok on this sunny, windy day! I know I'm getting older (and more like my mother), because the first thing I said this morning was 'nice day to put the washing out'. Oh well, could think of worse peeple to be like!!

Had our treatment invoice this morning- reality at last! Starting Cilest in two weeks. Can any one tell me if I need to get this from the clinic or do I need to see my GP for it?Amanda mentioned something at the end of last appointment but my brain had turned to mush by then after all the information received!! 

Take care x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Danni - good luck for ET tomorrow, did you hear anymore about your additional eggs?

Les - woo hoo! great news you have your date at last. Good luck with the edf!

Ravan - another day closer Hun

Devonmaid - ooh, you are nearly there. Hope you are ok and managing to keep sane 

Molly - how is the knicker checking going? 

Bexy - oh no, not you commando too. Trust the Raver to start that kind of trend, lol

Dwrgi - I'm gonna pm you re the immunes and old eggs, I feel your pain Hun!

Loopy - agree with Kara, the meds control your cycle so it doesn't matter when basting happens. Try not to worry, you'll get there 

Sarah - so glad you've got a date for your consult, try and do all the things that you won't be able to do during tx now when you have the chance, it helps pass the time

Jo - hope you had a better day today

Gwennie - you could try your GP, worth a go. Mine is horrible and won't prescribe anything to help. Don't be afraid to contact Amanda if you are unsure, she is always so helpful

Hi everyone else, had a busy day in work which as expected helped to pass the time


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Mrs T-I noticed that you're up to 500 bubbles!!!  That's amazing, so I have just blown you another 2!!!!!!!

Thanks for the pm-I've just pmed you back!  PMing is the new black, obviously!


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Danni - Fantastic news that your egg has fertilised so happy for you   good luck with your ET tomorrow 

Mr &mrs farm boy - jethro is a such a cutie

Les- hope you get your confirmation soon waiting is such a pain  

Loopy - I find a quick email to Amanda when I'm usually worrying over something always puts me at ease and 9 out of 10 time I'm worrying unessecarily, and I say to my self why are you worrying when 99% of the time the thing I'm worrying about never happens anyway  

Les- that's great news you must be so happy

Dwrgi - please could you explain what bubbles are     sorry if that sounds bait thick still new to all this thanks


----------



## Dwrgi

No probs, Mrs R-on the left, beside your post, there is a variety of icons.  One of them is a total count of how many bubbles you have been blown.  You blow a bubble if you want to thank somebody or give somebody a type of hug, I suppose.  Anyway, there is also a link which says something like 'Click to blow'-this is how you actually blow the bubble!

You will notice that our JK has 65000 bubbles!!!!!  That is hard core bubble-dom!!!


----------



## newbee28

Good luck Danni for tom
Gwennie - we also got the invoice today - it's getting closer to start. Whoop whoop.

I will be on the short protocol but Amanda said that I need to take Testogel (1/4) each day for 3 weeks first. I think to try an get more eggs as my AMH is 8.9 which is low for my age.  Has anyone else had this gel?? Also I can't remember whether the short protocol is 2 weeks of stimms?

Xx


----------



## donnaw

Hey ladies x I have my 1st consultation on the 2nd of may for egg sharing and am excited and nervous too! I have pcos and no ovulation and two years ago my AMH was 68. Would love some support and advice as I don't know anyone who is in my situation with any sucess stories. I am hopefully looking to cycle after my AMH comes Bk but so nervous that something may go.wrong and ill get turned down. You all seem so positive and I am so scared  want to be excited so much but don't want to jinx myself...... Please help xxxxx


----------



## Audrey H

everyone, I hope that you won't mind if I join your message board.  I have my 1st appointment next week at CRGW with Amanda.  I have been reading all your post and see that you are all very supportive and good fun too    so I thought that I would be brave and post a message.  I don't really know what to expect at the initial appointment, I guess that it will be medical history etc. I can't wait to get started though.  I do feel the same as you donna, nervous, excited, worried I won't be able to have ivf.

Wanted to say congrats to all you girls that got your BFP and how sad it is for the girls that didn't, I feel like that every time AF calls.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Danni162

Welcome donnaw all the ladies and gents are lovely here and will be able to give you the advice and support you would like. Sorry I am not much help this is my first ivf so still learning myself. 

Thank you for all you good luck wishes will update later this afternoon with how it went x x x


----------



## Danni162

Welcome Audrey I think we posted at the same time  you will fun loads of support on this forum


----------



## Audrey H

Thanks for the Welcome Danni  hope all goes well with your ET this afternoon


----------



## Jen.80

Welcome Audrey & Donna, good luck with your appointments  

This is my second ICSI but my first with CRGW, they have been great so far.

Good luck Danni for your ET today


----------



## Love2BaMum

Danni wishing you lots of luck for E/T today  

Sarah411 glad to hear that you’ve got your appointment in Windsor, I hope it all goes well and the Dr is able to help. 

Les great news on getting the go ahead sending you lots of luck.

Gwennie the invoice definitely makes it all a reality lol! Good luck with treatment.

Mrs T thanks for the kind words hun, I really needed them yesterday. How is everything with you?

Mrs.R2011 glad to see that I’m not the only one who emails Amanda with worries.  I feel like I’m making a fuss over nothing sometimes but its so hard not to worry especially as it’s my 1st IUI and when you want something so much its an emotional rollercoaster.

newbee28 good luck with the Testogel.

donnaw good luck for your appointment, I hope all goes well with the egg sharing.

Welcome Audrey H and good luck with your first appointment.  At ours Amanda just asked our medical history and also a few questions about ttc such as how long, have you been pregnant before etc. It was all pretty straight forward.

AFM just wanted to say thanks for all your support yesterday ladies. I had an email back Amanda who has reassured me that cycle day has nothing to do with it when they are controlling your cycle with drugs.  She said that everything is going as it should so far and it’s just taking longer as I’ve got a lot of follies and they don’t want too many just one or two. She also told me not to worry so I’m feeling much happier about it all today   x


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Hi Audrey and Donna, good luck at your appointments this is my first try at Ivf I'm on the egg sharing program with CRGW, I find all the ladies and gents very helpful on her it's so nice to have somewhere to turn to when you need a chat I find myself slightly addicted to this site 

Loopy- glad to hear your feeling happier today, yes I'm always emailing so much so I feel I have to put at the end of the email sorry to nag

Dwrgi- thanks for the info - the is a lot of bubbleness

Best get back to work b4 I get the sack awaiting my email back from Amanda to confirm if I can stop taking the pill if past emails are anything to go by I got a long wait until 10:30


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs.R2011 I'm glad I'm not the only one   Hope Amanda gets back to you soon she emailed me back yesterday at 4pm so hopefully you won't have too long to wait x


----------



## Dwrgi

Les-just wanted to say a HUGE       to you tomorrow for your ET (I think that's what's happening?).  You must be so excited and apprehensive too!     that this will be THE ONE!!!  Big  , Amanda xx (Fergie, to you!).  

Loopy-glad you had some comfort from Amanda.  She is just amazing.  I think slow and steady wins the race, most defo, with follicles and egg production!  Hang on in there!  xxx

Newbee-testogel MAY give you greasy hair and a few spots (and perhaps a penchant for getting drunk and picking fights with your shadow!!!   )  I took it and the only problem I had was working out how much was a quarter of a sachet.  Good luck with it!  xx

Hello Audrey, Jen, Donna-I am sure you will get a lot of support on here.  Good luck with your treatments!  

Had a day out in Tenby today-so lovely, I adore Pembrokeshire.  It's where I was born and brought up and I also lived in Tenby for 7 years in my previous life.  So many happy memories.  Strangely, my OH also spent time there with his ex, so we're always wondering if we'll bump into both our exes!!!  (I'd love to bump into his, as I could have a good gawp!   ).    

Love to everybody!  Hope you're all okay,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Danni162

Thanks for the luck girls et went well. Quick question I not have bright red blood in discharge is this normal?

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Danni162

Sorry ment to say I have blood is this normal? Am on my phone and it is hard to type


----------



## kara76

Dw I went to school in tenby. How old are you? I'm 35 now

Danni so please et went well. Could the blood be from et?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie tonight, shattered after a long day in work

Les - loads of luck for tomorrow 

Danni - congrats on being pupo, what's the update on your other eggs? Hopefully the blood is just from ET?

Dwrgi - I love Tenby too, always went to the area for family holidays as a child so lots of fond memories. Saundersfoot is actually my favourite though

Loopy - glad you are feeling better today 

Hi to Audrey and Donna, you'll get all the support you need here

Catch up better tomorrow


----------



## Dwrgi

Danni-so glad that ET went well.  Sorry I didn't mention you in despatches.  I'm sure that blood will be down to ET-perhaps Amanda grazed your uterus with her instrument??  Try not to worry hun, am sure it's quite normal.  Good luck with Little One getting all bedded in!  xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, 

Les - Good luck for tomorrow x

Danni - Congrats on being Pupo

Hi Audrey and Donna, Good luck with you journeys xx

Hi everyone else. I've kind of lost where everyone else is at, but will try to catch up later. 

AFM - So sorry I've been awol for a few days. Was feeling really blergh! over the weekend and then on Saturday I had a small bleed. I panicked and so rang Amanda. She told me to up the cyclogest and Progynova to 3 times daily and to go in for a scan today.
So that's what we did and there is 1 healthy little pea with a fab heart beat snuggled up inside.  We are so relieved and think I may even pop over to the pregnancy thread to say hello, but still keep a close eye on you guys. xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

That's really good news Helen-you must be over the moon, albeit after a bit of a worry.  Amanda is the best, isn't she?

Good luck with your pregnancy!  I hope that we will all be joining you on the pregnancy thread soon!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - congratulations, that's fab news and early to see a heartbeat too


----------



## Ravan

Les.....................ivf E/T 12th April 
Loopy.................iui 5th scan 13th April
Welsh flower......icsi E/C 16th April
Bexypob............icsi E/C 30th April
Mrs **................deivf April scan 18th April
Sainy..................ivf prolactin tests (waiting results)April
Kw33newbie......icsi April
Hjones...............icsi April
Seren.................ivf April/may
StaceyEmma......icsi E/C 14th May
Mrs R..................icsi May
Dizzy..................fet waiting for nhs hyperoscopy
Michelle..............ivf E/C May 21st
Jen.....................icsi E/C May 21st
Gwennie.............ivf May
Newbee..............ivf May
Penelope...........icsi May
Silver..................ivf May
Mrs Cookiemoo..iui May
Isis.....................icsi May/june
JK.......................isci May/June
Adele.................fet June/July 
Pollita.................iui Sept
Sugar.................ivf Oct
























Helen  scan 23rd April
Sqwelsh  scan 19th April 
Devonmaid OTD 14th April 
Ravan OTD 18th April 
Mollylew......OTD 20th April 
Mrs T...........OTD 20th April
Danni..........OTD 26th April


----------



## Ravan

Helen congratulations on seeing the heartbeat!

Welcome to the newbies   if you know when your starting let me know and I'll put you on the list  

Les good luck tomorrow  

Danni whats your otd? 

Dwrgi is your dog pregnant yet?

loopy to more days  

Mrs T  Another day down   

devon not long now

Molly how you doing?

JK how you feeling  

welsh,bexy,stacey not long to go now!

This thread is moving so quickly now....must try to keep up  

Hugs to all as usual


----------



## Danni162

Les good luck for tomorrow

Raven - my test date is 26th April. 

Did anyone test early? Or do you all keep to your dates?


----------



## Mrs.R2011

Dani- congratulations on being pupo  

Les- good luck for tmr 

AFM- didn't get the news I hoped for today   have to carry on with the pill for a few more weeks, but as the saying goes all good this come to those who wait

Hope every well is keeping well x


----------



## Audrey H

Thank you everyone for making me feel at home    Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Danni - Glad that the et went well, I hope that the blood goes away and is nothing more than a little bit of a scratch    Don't test until your ttw is up, it's going to be hard but you can do it.

Helen - How lovely to see your LO's heart beat, happy and healthy 9 months.

Raven - Can't wait to have my name on your list, as soon as I know I'll let you know.

Loopy - Thanks for the info on the first appointment, I thought it might be something like that  

Les - GL for tomorrow

Mrs.R - you can never rush a good thing, I just wish it would hurry up too  

Dwrgi - Tenby is lovely, I love the seaside.

Sweet dreams to everyone xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Les good luck for today x


----------



## farm boy

hello all.
hope you are all doing well and your gardens are a little greener.
hello to the new persons (you never know another feller may turn up one day) on the thread i hope we wil be seeing plenty of you here for the next while.
it is paticularly interesting for me and mrs ** to read about those who are also involved in egg donation either as donors or recipients 
and even more so those who are doing egg share, good luck to you all. there are more of us around than it seems at first glance.
i had almost forgotten you ladies were trying to organize a meet at some point. we would actally love to join you all  but there is no chance of that for us any time soon but we would hope maybe to join you all next time.

good luck les for et today (i think?).
really love that heartbeat news helen you take care of yourselves.
hope you 2ww's are coping well.
mrs t jethro has had his rub on the head for this morning you'll be pleased to know.
dwrgi i hope your short spell away from work is nice, any plans we should know?
love your films audrey nice of you to take time away from hollywood to join us here, enjoy your breakfast.

be back later

**..


----------



## les0090

Thanks for all your wishes. Just to clarify that it's not actually ET today. They are defrosting and fertilising the eggs today. All being well, ET will be either Sunday (for day 3) or Tuesday (for blast). Will keep you updated.
XXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les - hope edf goes well, how many do you have? Good luck for fert call tomorrow

Mrs R - sorry to hear you have a bit of a delay to start

Devonmaid - good luck for testing, nearly there

** - good to hear Jethro is enjoying his head rubs


----------



## les0090

Hi all. Well dh did his duty - although he did say it was more difficult than he expected lol - and the results are in! Very good sperm count from the figures Helen told me but apparantley they have to do icsi on frozen eggs so they only needed 8. All 8 eggs thawed successfully and wer're hoping to have arond 5 embryos by the morning (fingers crossed there's at least one anyway).
So, this is it. Cyclogest starts tonight and I just have to wait to see how development goes. XXXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Les that's great news, hope you aren't kept waiting too long in the morning


----------



## BexyPob

Welcome newbies, mrs r, Audrey, Jen and Donna...huge good luck to you all  

Les masses of good luck for a brilliant fertilisation phone call in the morning, keep us posted, we'll all be on pins with you xxx

Devon, how you doing? Good luck with testing xxx

Raver how you doing pet, any signs yet? Xxx

Dwrgi yes you defo have the correct book it was designed as a sleep aid lol!  Any decisions on immunes yet? Xxx

Mrs t round the world orange flavoured hugs and snogs (no tongues) xxx

** how are you and mrs ** doing?  Not long for you now, very exciting xxx

Danni hope you're taking it easy.  Love to all of you, sorry if I haven't mentioned you xxx Afm, last pill taken today so hope af arrives v. Soon, I can't wait to get started, what a glutton for punishment!


----------



## BexyPob

Les our posts crossed, fantastic news on the defrost, you must be chuffed.  Good luck for phone call xxxx


----------



## kara76

ladies time for a new thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285808.msg4979708#msg4979708


----------

